# All Slavic languages: False friends



## decomposed06

natasha2000 said:


> Just a little correction. This is called "false friends", bacause the same word means two completely different things in two languages. The examples yuou gave are perfect, since "false friends" do not exist only in English, but in all languages.
> trudna - slovenian - tired
> trudna - croatian/serbian - pregnant



False friends is very "deep" subject in slavic languages:

For example
Polish: "Poprawić" - means to improve
Chechs: "Popravit" - means to spoil

Polish: "Szukać" - to find
Chechs: "Sukat" - to fuck

Polish: "Ja wolę" - I prefer
Serbian: "Ja volim" - I love 

Polish: "Spawanie" - welding
Serbian: "Spavanie" - sleeping

and many more


----------



## natasha2000

decomposed06 said:


> Polish: "Spawanie" - welding
> Serbian: "Spavanje" - sleeping


 
Just a little correction.... 

BTW, very interesting list...


----------



## Anatoli

False friends? Polish vs Russian:

zapomnieć - forget
зап*о*мнить - memorise
zapamiętywać - remember
зап*а*мятовать (an older version of заб*ы*ть) - forget

krzesło - chair
кр*е*сло - arm-chair
dynia - pumpkin
д*ы*ня - melon
pukać - to knock
п*у*кать - to fart (the word is not too rude, talking about kids, for example)

More here:
http://sister-kari.livejournal.com/2190.html

The one I like with Russian vs Czech:

pozor - attention
поз*о*р - disgrace

_EDIT:_
Similarly "п*о*зори*шт*е" in Serbian means theatre, in Russian "поз*о*рище" - is disgrace,  like поз*о*р but emotionally stronger and more colloquial.

(Serbian "шт" maps to the Russian "щ" in most words; - in Bulgarian the letter щ is pronounced as шт but "theatre" is "театър".)


----------



## Jana337

decomposed06 said:


> False friends is very "deep" subject in slavic languages:
> 
> For example
> Polish: "Poprawić" - means to improve
> Czech: "Popravit" - means to spoil to execute (to put to death)
> 
> Polish: "Szukać" - to find to look for
> Czech: "Šukat"   - to fuck


Some corrections. 

Jana


----------



## beclija

A little correction:


Anatoli said:


> Similarly "п*о*зориште" (accent on first syllable, and there is no such thing as щ in the Serbian alphabet - might be correct for Bulgarian, though) in Serbian means theatre (not sure about the accent but щ is pronounced "sht"), in Russian "поз*о*рище" - is disgrace,  like поз*о*р but emotionally stronger and more colloquial.



And your example about chairs made me think of one of the rare false friends _within _German:
Tvoj primjer sa stolicama me podsjeća na jedan od rijetkih primjera unutar njamačkog jezika:

Austria:
Sessel - chair - stolica
Germany:
Sessel - arm chair - fotelja

...and another one:
Polish: 
pokój - room - soba

Croatian:
pokoj - quietness, rest - pokoj


----------



## Jana337

English - *Polish x Czech *- English

maybe - *chyba  x chyba* - mistake
matter -  *rzecz x řeč* - language, speech
hail (weather) - *grad x hrad *- castle
_ celebration, festivity - *obchód  x obchod* - shop
 shop - *sklep x sklep* - cellar
cellar - *piwnica x pivnice* - pub_
chair - *krzesło x křeslo* - armchair
liquid - *płyn x plyn *- gas
enemy -* wróg x vrah *- murderer
berry - *jagoda x jahoda* - strawberry (thread)
deck (of a ship) *pokład x poklad *- treasure
ship, craft - *statek x statek* - farm, manor
bed linen - *pościel x postel* - bed
April - *kwiecień x květen *- May
briefcase - *teczka  x tečka *- point, full stop
_ west - *zachód x záchod* - restroom_
capital city -* stolica x stolice *- chair, faeces (well, yes... )
day (24 hours) - *doba x doba* - time, duration
_ a pleasant smell - *zapach x zápach* stench _(do you know how funny it is to hear Polish commercial spots about "świeży zapach", a fresh stench? )
corn - *zboże  x zboží *- merchandize
country - *kraj x kraj *- edge, margin, rarely region (thread)

Pairs in _italics_ are - if I am not mistaken - notoriously know in the Czech Republic.

Kurzívou psané dvojice jsou - pokud se nemýlím - v České republice notoricky známé.



Jana​


----------



## GoranBcn

More false friends in Slavic languages here.

Još lažnih prijatelja u slavenskim jezicima ovdje.


----------



## Anatoli

Excellent link, GoranBcn.



> a pleasant smell - *zapach x zápach* stench


 Запах has also positive meaning in Russian like in Polish and unlike Czech but "вонь" is "stench" Russian but "woń" is "fragrance" in Polish.

Jana, in your list I see that Russian coinsides sometimes with Polish but sometimes with Czech. Excellent work!

In my observation, although words can mean quite different things in different Slavic languages, which can be fun and cause some interesting situations or just a smile, they can be understood and explained when the roots are known. Words can mean opposite things but have the same roots - forget/memorise or smell/stench/fragrance, etc.


----------



## janek

Two funny examples that I like to give to students (these are not mine, I've learnt them off one of my university teachers), why you should be very careful when translating things that seem obvious:

pl: kawior - caviar
puszka - a tin
rus: ковёр - carpet
пушка - cannon

kawior w puszce - tinned caviar
ковёр в пушке - a carpet in a cannon

The other way round, there is a whole sentence built only of false friends, which in Russian sounds fully innocent, and - if translated 'by ear' into Polish - gets a very indecent connotation:

Сначала разберёмся, а потом будем доказывать кто на кого может положится.

Russian: First we will assess the situation, and then we will be proving who can count on whom. 

Polish "false friend" translation: First we will undress, then go playful and lie on each other.


----------



## werrr

English - *Polish* × *Czech* - English

tree - *drzewo* × *dřevo* - wood
way - *droga* × *droga* - drug, narcotic
stick - *laska* × *láska* - love
toilet - *ustęp* × *ústup* - retreat
tent - *namiot* × *námět* - theme
state - *stan* × *stan* - tent
pool, pond - *staw* × *stav* - state
fox - *lis* × *lis* - press, squeezer
finger - *palec* × *palec* - thumb
short - *krótki* × *krotký* - tame
government - *rząd* × *řád* - order
priceless - *bezcenny* × *bezcenný* - worthless
livestock - *bydło* × *bydlo* - livelihood
hypocritical - *obłudny* × *obludný* - monstrous
institute - *zakład* × *základ* - base, foundations
maple - *klon* × *klon* - clone

English - *Slovak* × *Czech* - English

bitter - *horký* × *horký* - hot
thin, slim - *chudý* × *chudý* - poor

_I remember very furious disputation caused by these very specialized and slightly varying false friends:_

Brown Rat (Rattus norvegicus) *krysa* × *krysa* - rat (Rattus rattus)
rat (Rattus rattus) - *potkan* × *potkan* - Brown Rat (Rattus norvegicus)


----------



## Brian P

_I remember very furious disputation_

Werrr, may I give you some help with your English? 

It would be more correct to say "I remember a furious dispute .."

"very furious" is not incorrect but "furious" is seldom qualified with "very" because the word itself means "very/exteremly angry", which makes "very" redundant.  (I'm sure that it wasn't a furious dispute and that you are just using hyperbole!)

I suppose that you could form the noun "disputation" from the verb "dispute" but this word sounds strange and I have never seen it before.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## werrr

Brian P said:


> Werrr, may I give you some help with your English?


Of course.





Brian P said:


> It would be more correct to say "I remember a furious dispute .."


Yes, I know, I always forget these "redundant" English words .


> ...
> I suppose that you could form the noun "disputation" from the verb "dispute" but this word sounds strange and I have never seen it before.


Yes, _dispute_ and _disputation_ are cognate but I used it as a word directly derived from Latin _disputatio_. Czech _disputace_ and German _Disputation_ mean an academic dispute. In English, I used it unwittingly in the same way, but now I'm not sure it was correct.

I think we are a little off-topic and it is suitable to open a new thread, Jana could you please...


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: 

*drvo* - tree/ wood, lumber
*droga* - drug,  narcotic
*laska* - flattery (*laskati* - to flatter)
*ustup(ak)* -  concession
*stan* - flat, apartment
*stav* - posture / pose, position / attitude
*lis(ac) *- (male) fox / (fig.) sly person
*palac* - thumb
*krotak* - tame, gentle, meek
*kratak - *short, brief
*rad* - work, labor
*red* -order
*bescenje* - cheap
*zaklad* -  ornament / pledge, guaranty
*klon* - clone 
*reč* - word / talk, speech, conversation / the right to speak, the  floor
*grad - *city, town / hail  (weather)
*pivnica*- pub, bar / tavern  / beer hall
*plin *- gas
*vrag *- devil,  Satan
*jagoda *- strawberry 
*poklade* - carnival (rel.)
*postelja* -  bed
*po**stelji**na*  - bed linen
*tačka *- period, full stop / item, point / dot
*zahod* -  toilet
*stolica *- chair / residence, seat, see (as in the  Holy See) / bowel movement (nemati stolicu - to be  constipated)
*doba* - time / era, period, epoch / age / season
*kraj *- end / region, area; neighborhood; / as prep.  next to, near, beside;


----------



## Thomas1

Anatoli said:


> The one I like with Russian vs Czech:
> 
> pozor - attention
> поз*о*р - disgrace


We have a cognate of the above in Polish too (with different meaning):
pozór - appearance(s)



beclija said:


> ...and another one:
> Polish:
> pokój - room - soba
> 
> Croatian:
> pokoj - quietness, rest - pokoj


There's I think a corresponding Polish cognate to Croatian pokoj:
pokój--peace
and its derivative: 
spokój - quietness, calmness






Jana337 said:


> English - *Polish x Czech *- English​
> 
> 
> 
> capital city -* stolica x stolice *- chair, faeces (well, yes... )​


We have _stolec_ which means _faeces._​ 

English--*Polish--Russian*--English:
boobs--piersi--персики--peaches


----------



## Marijka

werrr said:


> stick - *laska* × *láska* - love


*Laska *in Polish can also mean "*a chick*" (very attractive woman)


----------



## Anatoli

> stick - *laska* × *láska* - love





Marijka said:


> *Laska *in Polish can also mean "*a chick*" (very attractive woman)


л*а*ска (Russian) - caressing (noun), affection, gentle handling (of kids for example)


----------



## Marijka

Anatoli said:


> л*а*ска (Russian) - caressing (noun), affection, gentle handling (of kids for example)



*łaska* (Polish) = mercy (Eng.)


----------



## cyanista

Most Russians will have heard that трус doesn't mean 'coward' in Belarusian, it means 'rabbit'. But трусы means both 'rabbits' and 'pants'!  Люстра(n) means 'large mirror' in Belarusian - and in Russian люстра(f) stands for 'chandelier'. 

The Polish word for 'shop' is sklep which sounds somewhat discomforting to me because склеп is 'cellar' in Belarusian and 'crypt, burial vault' in Russian.


----------



## !netko!

In Croatian, ''laska'' is a verb, the third person present form of ''laskati'' (to flatter).

Also, the Slovenian-Croatian trudna-tired and trudna-pregnant false friend reminds me of embarazada(Spanish for pregnant)-embarassed. But, yeah, in Croatian there are a lot of archaic/poetic usages of trudna-tired.

''Spokoj'' also means ''calmness'' and ''quietness'' in Croatian, so it's very similar to Polish. ''Pokoj'' is mostly used in the phrase ''pokoj mu duši'' (may he rest in peace), and the deceased are called ''pokojnici''.


----------



## übermönch

Another fine example is the Russian/Bulgarian term "булка"/"bulka", "young woman" in BG & "cookie" (sweet white bread roll)" in Russian 

Другой прелестный пример Русское/Балгарское слово "булка", "девушка" в балгарском, и ... "булка"  по Русски.

Alas, Wikibooks has a big huge list of slavic false friends on
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/False_Friends_of_the_Slavist

Кстате, В викикниги есть большой список славянских ...  ... *Фолзфрэндсов *
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/False_Friends_of_the_Slavist



Anatoli said:


> The one I like with Russian vs Czech:
> 
> pozor - attention
> поз*о*р - disgrace
> 
> _EDIT:_
> Similarly "п*о*зори*шт*е" in Serbian means theatre, in Russian "поз*о*рище" - is disgrace,  like поз*о*р but emotionally stronger and more colloquial.
> 
> (Serbian "шт" maps to the Russian "щ" in most words; - in Bulgarian the letter щ is pronounced as шт but "theatre" is "театър".)



That's one of the funnier ones. I first heared it in a Czech train station. It seemed they loudly asked for disgrace before each announcation - and i thought it was some way to excuse for a train comming late or something.  A theatre scene vs. great disgrace/shame is also hilarous!

Это одно из более весёлых. В первые я это услышал на Чешском вокзале. Казалось будь-то бы они громко просили позора перед каждой передачей - я-дурак подумал они прошчения просят, за то, что у них поезда постоянно опаздавают.  Театральная сцена пр. позорища тоже просто умора!


----------



## !netko!

Another Slovenian-Croatian one.

''Zahod'' is Croatian for toilet. I can't remember exactly what it means in Slovenian, but I know it's a completely different meaning and that this false friend always made me laugh when I was a kid. Can someone say what it is?


----------



## beclija

I'm not sure about Slovenian but it mean West (cf. zapad) in several Slavic languages, including Russian.

Just remembered, it might be "exit", like on the motorway (I seem to be recalling something from on the way between njemačkog i štokavskog govornog područja).


----------



## Thomas1

Marijka said:


> werrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -stick - *laska* × *láska* - love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Laska *in Polish can also mean "*a chick*" (very attractive woman)
Click to expand...

It can also have a very obscene meaning, i.e _dick_.


----------



## Anatoli

übermönch said:


> Кстате, В викикниги есть большой список славянских ...  ... *Фолзфрэндсов *
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/False_Friends_of_the_Slavist


This term is used in the Russian linguistics too - "ложные друзья" (переводчиков)


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

beclija said:


> I'm not sure about Slovenian but it mean West (cf. zapad) in several Slavic languages, including Russian.
> 
> Just remembered, it might be "exit", like on the motorway (I seem to be recalling something from on the way between njemačkog i štokavskog govornog područja).


 
_Zahod_ in Slovene means west.

No, it doesn't mean exit. Exit on motorway is called _izvoz,_ exit in general (in buildings, buses, etc.) is_ izhod._

Just a note on the word _trudna_. This word is not in vocabulary of Slovene standard language, maybe it is used in dialects close to Croatia. I personally never use it and I don't hear it here in Ljubljana. 
We use the word _utrujena _and it only means tired, never pregnant (pregnant = _noseča_).


And let me pass the ball back to Croatians.  
Back in the days of Yugoslavia the military vocabulary here included a lot of Serbian words. In the '80 it started to change deliberately. I just wonder why the Croatian and Serbian soldiers became mad if they were sent to serve their duty in _stražnica_ (it used to be called karavla = a border military post).  Stražnica comes from _stražiti_ (to guard, to ward).


----------



## Agatka

Hi everybody! I'm the student of Slovenian Philology in Poland, and I during our last slovenian classes, my friend wanted to ask our lector, if she can take this yyyy somewhere... and she asked: "Ali lahko zanosim?" What meaned "Can I become pregnant??" Our lector was really surprised! Well.. In Poland "zanosić" means "to take (somewhere)"... So..... ;-) Isn't learning languages fantastic?


----------



## Agatka

!netko! said:


> Another Slovenian-Croatian one.
> 
> ''Zahod'' is Croatian for toilet. I can't remember exactly what it means in Slovenian, but I know it's a completely different meaning and that this false friend always made me laugh when I was a kid. Can someone say what it is?



I think it means the same in Slovak. 

When it comes to croatian, yesterday everybody was laughing during croatian classes, when we were speaking about "Where is where". So.... First sentence was "Moja torba je na stolcu". What means in polish "My bag is on faeces" (not on stool). ;-)


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Agatka said:


> my friend wanted to ask our lector, if she can take this yyyy somewhere... and she asked: "Ali lahko zanosim?" What meaned "Can I become pregnant??" Our lector was really surprised! Well.. In Poland "zanosić" means "to take (somewhere)"... So..... ;-) Isn't learning languages fantastic?


How one letter can change the meaning! If she would ask "Ali lahko znosim yyy v/na xxx?", it would be totally correct.


----------



## ferran

rumena (slovene) = yellow (stress on the second syllable)
rumena (croatian) = red, blushing (stress on the first syllable)

ali (slovene) = or   for ex.  me or you   jaz *ali* ti
ali (croatian) = but  for ex.  he's nice, but i don't like him= drag je *ali* mi  se ne sviđa 

ampak (slovene) = but 

grad (slovene) = a castle
grad (croatian) = a town, a city

priča (slovene) = a witness
priča (croatian) = a story

umor (slovene) = a murder (stress on the last syllable)
umor (croatian) = exhaustion (stress on the first syllable)


----------



## papillon

ferran said:


> umor (slovene) = a murder (stress on the last syllable)
> umor (croatian) = exhaustion (stress on the first syllable)



 umor (slovene) = a murder (stress on the last syllable)
 umor (croatian) = exhaustion (stress on the first syllable)

umor (Russian) = something really really funny (I guess you laugh until you die if exhaustion )


----------



## werrr

papillon said:


> umor (slovene) = a murder (stress on the last syllable)
> umor (croatian) = exhaustion (stress on the first syllable)
> 
> umor (Russian) = something really really funny (I guess you laugh until you die if exhaustion )



úmor (Czech) = repayment (as mortage repayment, no revenge)


----------



## ferran

papillon said:


> umor (slovene) = a murder (stress on the last syllable)
> umor (croatian) = exhaustion (stress on the first syllable)
> 
> umor (Russian) = something really really funny (I guess you laugh until you die if exhaustion )



it's like humor in english, right?


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

I've found this when looking for an ethimological explanation of the word _prag_ (threshold) from a topic next by.

Slovene: prah = dust
Czech: prah = threshold

Yes, I know that Czechs "soften" all Gs to Hs. We also have a dialect where people change Gs to Hs. Here is one joke from the black humour:
Primorec (a man from Primorska) fell into the lake and because he couldn't swim he shouted for help: "Pomahajte, pomahajte!" And people started to vawe him by hands.
pomagati = to help
pomahati = to vawe by hand


----------



## beclija

Shouldn't a "Primorec" know to swim better than anybody else, having more "more" around him?


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

beclija said:


> Shouldn't a "Primorec" know to swim better than anybody else, having more "more" around him?


Good one. But Primorska region is Slovenia starts on the coast of the Adriatic sea and ends up in Trenta valley in the Julian Alps.


----------



## beclija

(If I were to speak from a Croatian perspective: You call half of your country "Primorska" to hide the fact that you only have a few miles of coast, right? Don't be offended, as you see I am from a country that doesn't have even a centimetre of seashore.)


----------



## übermönch

ferran said:


> it's like humor in english, right?


Not really. The russian word for humor is yumor. Umor(a) is something causing you to roflyao. The may derrive from the same source, but I guess the latter derives from the Slavic root for exhausition. The archaic verb "umoritsa" does mean "to get exhausted".


----------



## papillon

The word that really got me was the Slovenian verb _brati_. 

Once, looking for a translation of a Latin proverb, I found a Slovenian translation on the web: Vse znaš, *č*e vse bereš, which naturally I translated "you know all if you take all" When I tried to confirm this here, I was suprised to find out that in Slovenian brati means to read, and that they consider chitati as either archaic or SCB.


----------



## Stanislav Zamyatin

Hi to rest of the slavophiliacs!!!
I hope as many people as possible can help out in this....
One of the main reasons why I started to learn Slavic languages was to find, what I would call in english " false friends" or in russian " ложные друзья передвочика". I love it when I see a word which I think I know but it turns out to be completely different.
I will give a few examples of words which I have met:

buchat' in slovak means to hit, стучать in russian.
 But the verb in russian is usually used to mean drink heavily, Hlestat', бухать.

čerstvy hleb translates as fresh bread from slovak, in russian it means the opposite: tvrdy hleb, stale bread, чёрствый хлеб. 

There are these and also words which just sound funny... well from a russian point of view.

Voňavka (cz) = perfume 
sounds like ( for a russian) someone who stinks. 
and
ty vonaš = you smell nice... if this was said to a russian he would understand it as: you stink, ты воняеш. 

In polish diarrohea is biegunka..... For a russian that sounds like... something thats running, бежит 


Well I have plenty more but I would love to see if anyone else knows any.

Vodahleb>>>


----------



## papillon

Stanislav,
this is an excellent topic. So excellent, in fact, that there is a thread dealing with false friends in Slavic languages here. 

I am guessing ) ) your post will be merged into that thread, because you have some really nice examples and the discussion can be continued there.

Best


----------



## Jana337

I am going to merge your thread with an older one, full of examples. Please remember to capitalize the names of languages. 

Jana


----------



## Tekeli-li! Tekeli-li!

I recently came across an especially delicious false friend.

In Czech, "školka" means "kindergarten" (it's literally a diminutive of "škola" - "school").
In Slovene, apparently, "školjka" means "seashell" or "toilet bowl" (there's a similar duality in Czech with the word "mušle"). 

Can anyone confirm or provide the etymology of the Slovene term?


----------



## beclija

I don't know about Slovene, but it is correct for Croatian.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Zdravím,
jsem moc rád, že se mi náhodou povedlo objevit tohle forum. Zhruba 2 roky přicházím v Londýně do styku s Polštinou a moc mě baví shodná slova s rozdílnými významy. Je to vždy zdroj legrace. Někde jsem se dočetl, že se tomu říká falešní přátelé. Napadlo mě, že se z toho dají dělat řetězy. Například:

wiedro _(PL)_ = kýbl _(CZ)_ / kibl _(PL)_ = záchod _(CZ)_ / zachod _(PL)_ = západ _(CZ)_

nenapadá někoho podobný, popřípadě delší řetěz?

P.S. Omlouvám se za chyby v polštině, mám jí jen naposlouchanou ...

Díky a těším se na příspěvky!!!


----------



## Jana337

Vítám Tě ve fóru.  

Sloučila jsem Tvůj příspěvek s vláknem, které Tě asi bude zajímat.

Pokud chceš, aby Ti rozuměli i naši polští přátelé, piš raději anglicky.

Jana


----------



## Brian P

Jana337 said:


> Vítám Tě ve fóru.
> 
> Sloučila jsem Tvůj příspěvek s vláknem, které Tě asi bude zajímat.
> 
> Pokud chceš, aby Ti rozuměli i naši polští přátelé, piš raději anglicky.
> 
> Jana


 
I have never studied Czech, Jana, but from my knowledge of Russian and Polish I think that you are welcoming Kurt to the Forum but referring him to the Rules and gently pointing out that he should write in English as few Forum users understand Czech.

Am I right?

Brian


----------



## K.u.r.t

Yep, you are right. I just thought that this would only make sense to people who understand Czech, but anyways once more for all the rest of you:-

Having lived in  London for over 2 years I could not escape Polish  it can be heard literally everywhere. So I came across the false friends subject very quickly. I realised that they can be sometimes formed into sequences like the one below:-

wiedro _(PL)_ = kýbl _(CZ)_ / kibl _(PL)_ = záchod _(CZ)_ / zachod _(PL)_ = západ _(CZ)_

does anyone know about a similar or (even better) a longer one than the example above?

P.S. Excuse my French Polish, I've only learnt basics by listening to people ...

Cheers - looking forward to your posts!!!


----------



## martini_

wiadro _(PL)_ = kýbl _(CZ)_ / kibel _(PL)_ = záchod _(CZ)_ / zachód _(PL)_ = západ _(CZ)_


----------



## Thomas1

_Wiedro_ is definitely wrong, I'm sure I heard it in some rural areas of Poland.


Tom


----------



## Athaulf

Croatian and Russian have many amusing false friends that are especially hilarious because they are totally straightforward transliterations of each other, perhaps only with a change in stress. My favorite such pair is _врач_/_vrač_, meaning _physician _ in Russian, but _shaman_/_witch_ _doctor _in Croatian.  

Other funny examples:

*Russian: *
буква = _letter _(of an alphabet);
варенье = _jam, marmalade_;
запрашивать = _to request_;
затвор = _breech-block_ (on a firearm);
шкаф = _closet, wardrobe_;
запросить = _to ask_ (a question);
работа = _work, labor_;
мука = _torment_, but also _flour_;

*Croatian:*
bukva = _beech tree_;
varenje = _welding_ (in Serbian also _digestion_);
zaprašivati = _to spread dust_ (over something);
zatvor = _prison_;
škaf = _bucket, wash-bowl_ (informal);
zaprositi = _to propose marriage_;
rabota _= machination, an evil plot_;
muka = _torment_ (exclusively);


A few more examples can be found here. Note however that I've never learned Russian (unless you count the guesswork while trying to decipher Russian texts based on the similarity with Croatian ), so a Russian speaker might have something to add or correct.


----------



## mcibor

In Polish/Czech I like:

Czech / Polish
theatre - Divadlo / Dziwadło - some thing/person that looks strange (strange thingy)

I wonder if this is true? 
It should be a letter to Koryntians by St Paul about love
*Laska se ne* wypina i ne wydyma se, which in Polish means sth quite different. But as I couldn't find those words on google on czech pages I'm not sure if that's true.





Agatka said:


> I think it means the same in Slovak.
> 
> When it comes to croatian, yesterday everybody was laughing during croatian classes, when we were speaking about "Where is where". So.... First sentence was "Moja torba je na stolcu". What means in polish "My bag is on faeces" (not on stool). ;-)


Should have said:
Moja torba jest na stołku

To say the truth _je_ means "eats":
Moja torba je na stolcu - My bag eats on faeces


----------



## Grobar

most funny:
zahod = Maintown(slovenian language)
zahod = Toilet (serbocroatian language)


hihihi


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Grobar,
what did you mean by _Maintown_? The main town? Anyway I don't understand what did you want to write.

But if you'd take a look at the page No. 2, you'd already know what a word zahod means in Slovene. I wrote about this a few months ago.

Btw, in Slovene we accent this word on the last syllable. As far as I know Croats accent their word on the first.


----------



## Darina

Please correct me if I am not right:
Dumat'- Russian: to think, dumam-Bulgarina: to say
Iskat'- Russian: to search, iskam'-Bulgarian: to want
Napravo-Russian: to the left, napravo-Bulgarian: streightforward (this is my favorite) 
Konec-Russian: end, konec-Bulgarian: thread (textil.)
Olovo-Russian: tin (Sn), olovo-Bulgarian: lead (Pb)


----------



## Maroseika

Darina said:


> Please correct me if I am not right:
> Napravo-Russian: to the left, napravo-Bulgarian: streightforward (this is my favorite)





Darina said:


> Iskat'- Russian: to search, iskam'-Bulgarian: to want


Mean of искать - to want also existed in Russian (in the juridical sense); this sense still exists in the words иск, исковой. 
Russian направо is to the right.


Darina said:


> Konec-Russian: end, konec-Bulgarian: thread (textil.)


Russian конец has several means, one of them is sea rope, more or less the same like Bulgarian.

To the list of Russian/Bulgarian false friends I'd add one false friend from the language of gestures: affirmative movement of the head.


----------



## Darina

Maroseika said:


> Russian конец has several means, one of them is sea rope, more or less the same like Bulgarian.


Konec is a VERY thin thead in Bulgarian. The thinnest possible.

I see I made a mistake: I know napravo is "to the right", of course. So much I know Russian. 

I forgot to write the most famous:
Jivot- "belly" in Russian, "life" in Bulgarian.


----------



## Maroseika

Darina said:


> I forgot to write the most famous:
> Jivot- "belly" in Russian, "life" in Bulgarian.


Живот formerly also meant life in Russian, and still exists in this sense in the stable statements: 

Сражаться не на живот, а на смерть.
Воевать, не жалея живота своего.
Не щадя живота своего.

Живот in Russian also formerly meant имущество, property:
Лишиться живота - to loose property
У него всех животов одна избенка. His only property - small hut.
На ветер живота не напасешься, на смерть детей не нарожаешься. 
Отцевщина и дедовщина - храповщина; а мил животок, коли сам наживешь! (Даль)


----------



## beclija

I suppose that is due to influence from Church Slavonic (as a South Slavic lanuguge)?


----------



## frumos

I will add the most famous Bulgarian-Serbian/Croatian false friend, with totally opposed meanings :
_Vredan _in Serbian means valuable, whereas in Bulgarian _vreden _means noxious, damaging.
And also_ čuvam _means "to keep" in Serbian, but "to hear" in Bulgarian.


----------



## Maroseika

beclija said:


> I suppose that is due to influence from Church Slavonic (as a South Slavic lanuguge)?


No, живот is from Ancient-Slavic (старославянский), common for all Slavic languages, predecessor of Church-Slavonic, sometimes called Ancient-Church-Slavonic.
However Church Slavonic also is not just a South Slavic langauage; there are different dialects or recensions (изводы) of this language: East Slavic, Macedono-Bulgarian,  Serbian, Croatian Glagolic, Czech, Romanian (though not Slavic but still strongly influenced by it). (БСЭ)


----------



## beclija

Maroseika said:


> No, живот is from Ancient-Slavic (старославянский), common for all Slavic languages, predecessor of Church-Slavonic, sometimes called Ancient-Church-Slavonic.
> However Church Slavonic also is not just a South Slavic langauage; there are different dialects or recensions (изводы) of this language: East Slavic, Macedono-Bulgarian,  Serbian, Croatian Glagolic, Czech, Romanian (though not Slavic but still strongly influenced by it). (БСЭ)


Sure there are different recensions, but the basic vocabulary of Church Slavonic is still mainly South Slavic.


----------



## Maroseika

beclija said:


> Sure there are different recensions, but the basic vocabulary of Church Slavonic is still mainly South Slavic.


Could you please clarify, what do you mean: that basic vocabulary of the modern South Slavic languages is close to Church Slavic, or that Church Slavic vocabulary was based on the South Slavic languages?


----------



## Darina

frumos said:


> I will add the most famous Bulgarian-Serbian/Croatian false friend, with totally opposed meanings :
> _Vredan _in Serbian means valuable, whereas in Bulgarian _vreden _means noxious, damaging.


 
Oh, yes! 
The same in Macedonian. 

I will tell you a story.
A friend of mine from Macedonia proposed me a cigarette. 
I said: "I don't want!"
He asked: "Why not?"
I explained: "Because it is vredno"
He asked: "So, if it is vredno, why don't you want?"

Because these languages are so similar you can have sometimes troubles. For example the same guy called the waitress "женска", which is rather rough in Bulgarian. 
Also the expression "I will call you" in Macedonian sounds the same as " I will come to you" in Bulgarian.
The funniest example is "baram"-"to look for" in macedonian and to "run o.’s fingers over" in Bulgarian. And it is always a great fun when somebody form Macedonia calls in Bulgaria and says that he is looking for somebody (to speak with). 
And so on...


----------



## Kriviq

frumos said:


> And also_ čuvam _means "to keep" in Serbian, but "to hear" in Bulgarian.



As a matter of fact *чувам = to protect, to guard* and *отчувам = to raise* are protobulgarian words still in use in modern Bulgarian.


----------



## Anatoli

Athaulf said:


> ...
> *Russian:
> ...
> *мука = _torment_, but also _flour_;
> 
> *Croatian:*
> ...
> muka = _torment_ (exclusively);
> ...


Note that in Russian: "м*у*ка" is torment but "мук*а*" is flour. I think in Croatian the accent falls on the first syllable in "muka". So it sounds and means the same as in Russian.

In Polish *mąka* [mongka] is "flour" and "*męka*" [mengka] means "torment".


----------



## Thomas1

Anatoli said:


> Note that in Russian: "м*у*ка" is torment but "мук*а*" is flour. I think in Croatian the accent falls on the first syllable in "muka". So it sounds and means the same as in Russian.
> 
> In Polish *mąka* [mongka] is "flour" and "*męka*" [mengka] means "torment".


Apart from that, the word _muka_ exists in Polish too, it is a slang word meaning _got ya_ or bad lauck.


Tom

PS: I'd want to point out that the _g_ sound in Anatoli's pronunciation patterns is rather not enunciated, and if it is it's hardly audible.


----------



## Maja

Anatoli said:


> Note that in Russian: "м*у*ка" is torment but "мук*а*" is flour. I think in Croatian the accent falls on the first syllable in "muka". So it sounds and means the same as in Russian.


Yes the accent is on the first syllable. 
Muka / мука (at least in Serbian) also means "nausea".




Darina said:


> Napravo-Russian: to the left, napravo-Bulgarian: streightforward (this is my favorite)
> Konec-Russian: end, konec-Bulgarian: thread (textil.)
> Olovo-Russian: tin (Sn), olovo-Bulgarian: lead (Pb)





Darina said:


> Jivot- "belly" in Russian, "life" in Bulgarian.


In Serbian: 
pravo (as adv.) -> streight ahead (as noun: law, justice; right)
kon*a*c -> thread (textil.)
olovo -> lead
život -> life


----------



## el_tigre

papillon said:


> umor (slovene) = a murder (stress on the last syllable)
> umor (croatian) = exhaustion (stress on the first syllable)
> 
> umor (Russian) = something really really funny (I guess you laugh until you die if exhaustion )


In croatian:
* umorstvo*=murder(but rarely used, majority says *ubojstvo*)

 umoriti= to murder(but rarely used, majority says *ubiti*)
 umoriti *se*=to get tyred.



Athaulf said:


> *Croatian:*
> varenje = _welding_ (in Serbian also _digestion_);
> .



In fact croatian word for welding is *zavarivanje*.


----------



## Athaulf

el_tigre said:


> In fact croatian word for welding is *zavarivanje*.



True, I would also prefer _zavarivanje_ in a formal context. However, _varenje_ is heavily used in everyday language, and I've seen it used in technical writing so many times that I'm not sure if it should be considered as substandard.


----------



## Maroseika

> Originally Posted by *papillon*
> 
> 
> umor (slovene) = a murder (stress on the last syllable)
> umor (croatian) = exhaustion (stress on the first syllable)
> umor (Russian) = something really really funny (I guess you laugh until you die if exhaustion )


Russian colloq. *умора* - *umora, *from *уморить со смеху -* to make smb. die of laughing.
In the main sense уморить:
1. to kill slowly (for example to starve to death)
2. to tire out, to exhaust


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

el_tigre said:


> umoriti= to murder(but rarely used, majority says *ubiti*)
> umoriti *se*=to get tyred.


In Slovene:

we used both _umoriti_ and _ubiti_, but they are not synonyms: 
umoríti = to murder
ubíti = to kill

_umoriti se_ cannot be used - obviously as you can hardly kill yourself in a brutal way.


----------



## Maroseika

Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> In Slovene:
> 
> we used both _umoriti_ and _ubiti_, but they are not synonyms:
> umoríti = to murder
> ubíti = to kill
> 
> _umoriti se_ cannot be used - obviously as you can hardly kill yourself in a brutal way.


In Russian *умориться* exists and means *to get tired* (=утомиться).
Could you please clarify the difference between *umoríti and ubíti:* do you mean that *umoríti* is more brutal way to kill, than usually, or more  sofisticated, or more gradual (like in Russian)?
By the way in Russian *убить - to kill* is rather modern sense, since not earler than the end of the 19th century. It meant then *"to beat heavily"* (but not to death!). 
That's why formerly Russian differed between *убить and убить до смерти*.
And that's why even now we have such word as *смертоубийство*.
Besides, there is a word *убиваться по к-либо.* It has nothing to do with a suicide, just meaning *to* *grieve over smb.*


----------



## Jana337

I recalled another one:
Czech: ovoce - fruit (Russian: фрукты)
Russian: овощи - vegetable (Czech: zelenina)

Jana


----------



## Maroseika

Jana337 said:


> I recalled another one:
> Czech: ovoce - fruit (Russian: фрукты)
> Russian: овощи - vegetable (Czech: zelenina)
> 
> Jana


In Russian there is *зелень* as well, but in the culinary it means greens: dill, coriander, basil, parsley, celery, (shoots, not roots, of course).


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Maroseika said:


> Could you please clarify the difference between *umoríti and ubíti:* do you mean that *umoríti* is more brutal way to kill, than usually, or more sofisticated, or more gradual (like in Russian)?


I've just checked the SSKJ:
*ubiti *= 1. _z udarcem, s silo povzročiti smrt_ -- to cause death by a stroke; http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=ge=ubiti&hs=1
*umoriti* = _povzročiti smrt človeka, zlasti namerno; _-- to cause death of a human being, especially deliberately. http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=ge=umoriti&hs=1



> By the way in Russian *убить - to kill* is rather modern sense, since not earler than the end of the 19th century. It meant then *"to beat heavily"* (but not to death!).


I guess here the roots are the same for Slovene and for the Russian words.
*Ubiti* must be derived from *biti*. *Biti* not like in to be, but in the meaning of to beat, to strike. In the western Slavic languages it is usually written with a y: *byti*. I guess. In Slovene we don't distinguish both meanings in writing any more as we lost letter y some time in the history. Then there's also a reflective verb *biti se* which means to fight, to battle. It's oldfashined nowadays. It is *boríti se* which has taken the meaning over.
http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=ge=biti&hs=1


----------



## Maroseika

Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> Then there's also a reflective verb *biti se* which means to fight, to battle. It's oldfashined nowadays. It is *boríti se* which has taken the meaning over.
> http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=ge=biti&hs=1


Russian *биться* is still in wide use, as well as *бороться* - with quite different meanings.


----------



## el_tigre

Athaulf said:


> True, I would also prefer _zavarivanje_ in a formal context. However, _varenje_ is heavily used in everyday language, and I've seen it used in technical writing so many times that I'm not sure if it should be considered as substandard.



Well , usually people who write such articles are not professors of language.
And engineering standards did not change so much as language.


----------



## toshev

Darina said:


> Oh, yes!
> The same in Macedonian.
> 
> I will tell you a story.
> A friend of mine from Macedonia proposed me a cigarette.
> I said: "I don't want!"
> He asked: "Why not?"
> I explained: "Because it is vredno"
> He asked: "So, if it is vredno, why don't you want?"



Vredan in Serbian is "precious, valuable".  Vreden in Macedonian, when spoken of a person means "responsible, conscientious, precocious". (Eg "More toj vreden na majka" -- "oh that's mummy's good little boy")




> Because these languages are so similar you can have sometimes troubles. For example the same guy called the waitress "женска", which is rather rough in Bulgarian.
> Also the expression "I will call you" in Macedonian sounds the same as " I will come to you" in Bulgarian.
> The funniest example is "baram"-"to look for" in macedonian and to "run o.’s fingers over" in Bulgarian. And it is always a great fun when somebody form Macedonia calls in Bulgaria and says that he is looking for somebody (to speak with).
> And so on...




Also, karam in Bulgarian means "drive" (car, ride a bike).  In Macedonian karam means "berate, swear at, dispute".


----------



## Floridian001

улыбаться=smile in Russian, but laugh in Serbian
смеяться=laugh in Russian, and smile in Serbian

Makes me smile when I think about that.


----------



## Athaulf

Floridian001 said:


> улыбаться=smile in Russian, but laugh in Serbian
> смеяться=laugh in Russian, and smile in Serbian
> 
> Makes me smile when I think about that.



The second example is half-correct, but the first one doesn't remind me of any Serbian verb I've ever heard. 

The verb _смејати се_ (and its perfective form _насмејати__ se_) can mean both _to laugh_ and _to smile_, depending on the context. However, its primary meaning is _to laugh_ -- a precise way to say _to smile_ would be _[на]смешити се_. I don't even know if using _смејати се_ in the meaning _to smile_ is considered as formally correct.


----------



## SuryaArya

Athaulf said:


> The second example is half-correct, but the first one doesn't remind me of any Serbian verb I've ever heard.
> 
> The verb _смејати се_ (and its perfective form _насмејати__ se_) can mean both _to laugh_ and _to smile_, depending on the context. However, its primary meaning is _to laugh_ -- a precise way to say _to smile_ would be _[на]смешити се_. I don't even know if using _смејати се_ in the meaning _to smile_ is considered as formally correct.



This is really laughable: Serbian *смејуљити* /се/ (smejuljiti)  is equal to the English _*smile*_; *осмејак *(osmejak, from osmeljak), osmeh (smile); The word form *smejali* is the plural, masculine gender (m) of the active past participle of the verb _smejati se_... he, he, he... Serbian English, Serbo-English or Српско-Енглески!

DV


----------



## Maja

toshev said:


> Vredan in Serbian is "precious, valuable".


*Vredan* in Serbian also means "hardworking, diligent,  industrious".


toshev said:


> Also, karam in Bulgarian means "drive"  (car, ride a bike). In Macedonian karam means "berate, swear at,  dispute".


In Serbian, it is a vulgar term for sexual intercourse, but  a bit outdated as there are many "new" terms introduced by the  youngsters.


Maroseika said:


> In Russian there is *зелень* as  well, but in the culinary it means greens: dill, coriander, basil, parsley,  celery, (shoots, not roots, of course).


Same in Serbian. *Zelen* or *zeleniš* means "greens".


Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> (...)Then there's also a  reflective verb *biti se* which means to fight, to battle. It's  oldfashioned nowadays. It is *boríti se* which has taken the meaning  over.


In Serbian *biti se* means "to fight". *Biti* is syn of *tući* (noun tuča).
_Majka bije/ tuče dete._ (Mother  beats a child). 
_Njih dvojica su se pobila__/__ potukla na  ulici._ (The two of them got into a fight in the street.)
*Boriti se* (the noun is "borba") has the same meaning but it is used in military terminology, martial arts, sward  fights etc.




Floridian001 said:


> улыбаться=smile in Russian, but laugh in Serbian
> смеяться=laugh in Russian, and smile in Serbian


As far as I know, "yлыбаться" doesn't exist in  Serbian.
*Smejati se* means "to laugh". *Smeh* (noun) -  laughter.
*Osmehnuti se/ (na)smešiti se* means "to smile". *Osmeh*  (noun) - smile.


----------



## Athaulf

Maja said:


> In Serbian, it ["karati"] is a vulgar term for sexual intercourse, but  a bit outdated as there are many "new" terms introduced by the  youngsters.



I'm not sure about Serbian, but in Croatian _karati_ can also mean _to scold_ or _to chastise_. I'm not sure when it started being used with the vulgar sexual meaning, but nowadays the former meaning is almost extinct because of this.


----------



## Maja

Athaulf said:


> I'm not sure about Serbian, but in Croatian _karati_ can also mean _to scold_ or _to chastise_. I'm not sure when it started being used with the vulgar sexual meaning, but nowadays the former meaning is almost extinct because of this.


You are right. It does mean "to reprimand/scold", but I  am not sure if anyone would use it today due to its sexual connotation (as you  said it yourself ).Probably in literature and poems, but not everyday  speech.


----------



## Juri

Seems curious this "real friend" : both, in Russian and Italian-Venetian dialect *penàl* is the pencase of schoolboys.
And a "false friend": *pentlja* is the beautiful ribbon of a gift in Slovenian, in Russian: hangman's noose !

Karati is quite normal as scold in Slovenian.


----------



## Athaulf

Juri said:


> And a "false friend": *pentlja* is the beautiful ribbon of a gift in Slovenian, in Russian: hangman's noose !



In Serbian, if I'm not mistaken, _pantljika _means a tape or ribbon in general (hence _pantljičara = tapeworm_). 



> Karati is quite normal as scold in Slovenian.


Thanks for this information. The opportunities for humor it might open in the future seem considerable.


----------



## Sophia211

Athaulf said:


> I'm not sure about Serbian, but in Croatian _karati_ can also mean _to scold_ or _to chastise_. I'm not sure when it started being used with the vulgar sexual meaning, but nowadays the former meaning is almost extinct because of this.


 
Same in Bulgarian too - "karam se" is to scold, or argue with someone. But just "karam" is to drive. To this day I haven't heard it used as "have sex", but I knew about its sexual meaning in Serbian 

Also, "nakaram" is to make/convince someone do something. Has anyone heard a similar word with this meaning before?


----------



## Athaulf

Sophia211 said:


> Same in Bullgarian too - "karam se" is to scold, or argue with someone. But just "karam" is to drive. To this day I haven't heard it used as "have sex", but I knew about its sexual meaning in Serbian



Now I understand that some Bulgarian turbo-folk songs I heard are in fact less vulgar that I thought. 



> Also, "nakaram" is to make/convince someone do something. Has anyone heard a similar word with this meaning before?


Not with this meaning, but this part of your post has made me laugh uncontrollably for about two minutes.


----------



## Kriviq

Sophia211 said:


> To this day I haven't heard it used as "have sex"



How about *прекарам *


----------



## Sophia211

Oh,yeaaah, "*прекарам*" innocently means "to get something through something else (normally an opening)" as well as "to spend/pass time".
Other meanings include "to cheat/lie to", or "screw up/f**k" 

*Той едва успя да прекара масата през вратата*.
He barely managed to push/pull the table through the door.
*Той се полакоми и реши да ги прекара за да им вземе парите*.
He was overcome with grief and decided to fool them and take their money.

My favorite is the phrase "*Приятно прекарване*!" which is supposed to mean "Have a great time!", but can also mean "Happy cheating/screwing!" (including yourself) and is rarely used in modern Bulgarian for obvious reasons   I guess such phenomena can be considered having "false friends" within the same language, lol  

Thanks for the reminder, Krivi


----------



## Niedowiérni

Polish-Rusyn false friends:
(bitch) dziwka - дівка (daughter)
(crank) bzik - бзик (lilac)
(chicken's bum) kurza dupka - курідупка (daisy)
(May) maj - май (dandelion; May)
(humpbacked fem.) garbata - гарбата (tea)
(berry) jagoda - ягода (wild strawberry)
(walk down...) schodzić - сходити (rise...)
(farm; barrier) zagroda - загорода (garden)
(maize) kukurydza - кукуруцка (cone)
(keepsake; souvenir) pamiątka - памятка (monument; relic)
(lease) dzierżawa - держава (state)
(king; dialect. also rabbit) król - кроль (rabbit)
(shepherd) juhas - Югас (John)
(sir; nobleman) jegomość - єгомосьць (priest)
EDIT: (mug) gęba - г'амба (face)

Dzień dobry wszystkim!


----------



## Darina

Niedowiérni said:


> Polish-Rusyn false friends:
> (bitch) dziwka - дівка (daughter)
> (crank) bzik - бзик (lilac)
> (chicken's bum) kurza dupka - курідупка (daisy)
> (May) maj - май (dandelion; May)
> (humpbacked fem.) garbata - гарбата (tea)
> (berry) jagoda - ягода (wild strawberry)
> (walk down...) schodzić - сходити (rise...)
> (farm; barrier) zagroda - загорода (garden)
> (maize) kukurydza - кукуруцка (cone)
> (keepsake; souvenir) pamiątka - памятка (monument; relic)
> (lease) dzierżawa - держава (state)
> (king; dialect. also rabbit) król - кроль (rabbit)
> (shepherd) juhas - Югас (John)
> (sir; nobleman) jegomość - єгомосьць (priest)
> EDIT: (mug) gęba - г'амба (face)
> 
> Dzień dobry wszystkim!


 
And what does only "dupka" mean? In Bulgarian it is "hole".


----------



## CrazyArcher

Niedowiérni said:


> Polish-Rusyn false friends:
> (crank) bzik - бзик (lilac)
> ...
> (keepsake; souvenir) pamiątka - памятка (monument; relic)
> ...
> (king; dialect. also rabbit) król - кроль (rabbit)


Curiously enough, in Russian бзик is an informal word with a touch of humor. when someone is said to be "с бзиком", it means that he's a weirdo.
"Памятка" is a somewhat obsolete word, meaning an instructional memo.
"Кроль" is a swimming style in Russian, clumsily imitating the English "crawl", having nothing to do with "король" (king) or "кролик" (rabbit) in this case.


----------



## Niedowiérni

Darina said:


> And what does only "dupka" mean? In Bulgarian it is "hole".


That is a diminutive of/from? dupa (ass)


----------



## Sophia211

CrazyArcher said:


> Curiously enough, in Russian бзик is an informal word with a touch of humor. when someone is said to be "с бзиком", it means that he's a weirdo.


 
In Bulgarian, "бъз*и*кам/baz*i*kam" is to play a joke on, or fool someone 
I've heard of other, older meanings, but i;m not sure about them.

Niedowiérni said:
That is a diminutive of/from? dupa (ass)

In Bulgarian it is "д*у*пе/d*u*pe", but the meaning is mild - something like "butt". I always wondered if "dupka" has to do with "dupe" in Bulgarian


----------



## el_tigre

Athaulf said:


> I'm not sure about Serbian, but in Croatian _karati_ can also mean _to scold_ or _to chastise_. I'm not sure when it started being used with the vulgar sexual meaning, but nowadays the former meaning is almost extinct because of this.



There is a song from Dalmatia. Here is part of rephren:


> _
> ...dok svi ljudi spavaju
> galebi se karaju_


 

here word karati se is used in meaning :to fight , to struggle

Also , if you here 


> Žena mi se pokarala sa nekim čovjekom na plaži


here it means to have an arguement


----------



## Upisoft

Hello.

That is my starting post here. This thread is so funny. 

майка(russian) - undervest
майка(bulgarian) - mother


----------



## epril

werrr said:


> English - *Polish* × *Czech* - English
> maple - *klon* × *klon* - clone



_Klon,_ in Polish, means both _maple_ and _clone.
_


----------



## Kriviq

epril said:


> _Klon,_ in Polish, means both _maple_ and _clone.
> _



In Bulgarian, *клон* means *branch*.


----------



## Ioan

Brian P said:


> _I remember very furious disputation_
> 
> Werrr, may I give you some help with your English?
> 
> It would be more correct to say "I remember a furious dispute .."
> 
> "very furious" is not incorrect but "furious" is seldom qualified with "very" because the word itself means "very/exteremly angry", which makes "very" redundant. (I'm sure that it wasn't a furious dispute and that you are just using hyperbole!)
> 
> I suppose that you could form the noun "disputation" from the verb "dispute" but this word sounds strange and I have never seen it before.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Brian


 
Hi Brian,

I think it's all right 'cause there's not just american, australian...etc English but also European English (and also Slavic English). English will probably have the same fate as  Latin language that splitted up into several romance languages. 

(I'm joking.....)



cyanista said:


> Most Russians will have heard that трус doesn't mean 'coward' in Belarusian, it means 'rabbit'. But трусы means both 'rabbits' and 'pants'!  Люстра(n) means 'large mirror' in Belarusian - and in Russian люстра(f) stands for 'chandelier'.
> 
> The Polish word for 'shop' is sklep which sounds somewhat discomforting to me because склеп is 'cellar' in Belarusian and 'crypt, burial vault' in Russian.


 
" Trus " (in azbuka трус ) in Slovak means " animal's shit " (sorry).


----------



## Sophia211

Ioan said:


> " Trus " (in azbuka трус ) in Slovak means " animal's shit " (sorry).


 


cyanista said:


> Most Russians will have heard that трус doesn't mean 'coward' in Belarusian, it means 'rabbit'. But трусы means both 'rabbits' and 'pants'!


 
Funny, in Bulgarian "трус" means "quake"


----------



## Kolan

Sophia211 said:


> Funny, in Bulgarian "трус" means "quake"


Это также верно и для русского, *землетрясение*, хотя такое значение призабыто. Но в сочетании "*трус и глад*" оно ещё встречается у современных писателей, так же, как и в современных православных текстах.

http://www.pravoslavie.ru/jurnal/040406134930

А глагол *вытрусить *- это совершенно современное русское слово, = вытряхнуть всё, до самой мелкого содержания (например, _вытрусить мешок, пакет_)

По-украински, *трус *= *перетряска*, в том числе, кадровая.

http://ua.proua.com/news/2006/12/01/181300.html

За что я люблю болгарский язык, так в первую очередь, что нахожу в нём обилие старинной неизменённой русской лексики, употребляемой современным образом.


----------



## kusurija

у вас красный живот.(Rus) [u vas krasnyj zhivot] - You have red belly
U vás je  krásný život. (Cze) In your (country or home or...) is beautifull life. 

" Trus " (in azbuka трус ) in Czech (as in Slovak) means " animal's shit " (sorry).


----------



## jazyk

In Czech stolice means stool, but stolica in Polish and столица in Russian mean capital city. (The word for capital city in Czech is hlavní město = main city).

Jazyk


----------



## slavic_one

Great topic and really interesting!

ostatni (pol) = last
ostatni (cze) = rest (of sth)

This one always made me laugh:
nudit se (cze) = to be bored
nuditi se (cro) = giving yourself

pravo (cro) = straight or law
pravo (cze) = right

hitro (cro) = fast
chytro (cze) = clever

šlapka (cro) = deminutive of 'šlapa' which means flip-flop shoes
šlapka (cze) = prostitute

dziwka (pol) = bitch
dívka (cze) = girl

ako (cro) = if
ako (slk) = how

That's it for now


----------



## Kolan

slavic_one said:


> pravo (cro) = straight or law
> pravo (cze) = right


Russian has them both, право = law, (на) право = right, (not _straight_, though, it is _прямо_). (На)лево - left, and sometimes means cheating, acting around the law.


----------



## kusurija

slavic_one said:


> Great topic and really interesting!
> 
> ostatni (pol) = last
> ostatní (cze) = rest (of sth, the others)
> 
> ... (... = shortened by my humble person, excuse me)
> 
> pravo (cro) = straight or law
> pravo (cze) = right ("pravo" as simultaneous word is not used, we use "na pravo", "vpravo" and so on. Other word is "právo" - the right(law).
> 
> hitro (cro) = fast
> chytro (cze) = clever (?? clever = chytrý)
> chytro (sk) = fast
> 
> šlapka (cro) = deminutive of 'šlapa' which means flip-flop shoes
> šlapka (cze) = prostitute, (foot) pedal (of bicycle)
> 
> ...


 
Some minds to be more clear... Thank You for Your nice minds  . K.

Other theme:

ошибка [_a_ši_p_ka] = mistake
a šipka = and arrow
(..and arrow shows, where is the mistake  )..


----------



## slavic_one

stan (cro) = flat (apartment)
stan (cze) = tent

slovo (cro) = letter
slovo (cze) = word

tješiti (se) (cro) = to console
těšit (se) (cze) = rejoice


----------



## jazyk

> tješiti (se) (cro) = to console
> těšit (se) (cze) = rejoice


Right, but Czech also has utěšit, to console.

Jazyk


----------



## tkekte

*Polish and Russian*

zapomnić = to forget
запомнить = to remember

obcy = alien
общий = common

sklep = shop
склеп = tomb

wygodny = comfortable
выгодный = bargain

silny = fat, meaty, muscular
сильный = strong

duży = big
дюжий = strong

mocny = strong
мощный = mighty (this gives a heroic shade to tales of every day life in Poland... everything is done with all of your might. )

bohater = hero (as in literature)
богатырь = big muscular hero with a sword in fairy tales 

pierogi = dumplings
пироги = cakes

warzywo = vegetables
варенье = jam 

but! повидло and powidło mean the same. Although I'm not sure they _taste_ the same... but again that's different for every house.

Also for some reason Polish doesn't have either "luna" or "mesec" as a word for moon (typical slavic words), polish miesiąc means only "month", never "moon", and the moon is called księżyc... sounds like a... little prince? 

*Polish and Czech*
szkoda = (what a) shame
škoda = national Czech car


----------



## Q-cumber

Hi *tkekte*!
Here below are some minor corrections:

"выгодный" (adjective) = profitable or advantageous.    "bargain" (verb or noun) =торговаться, совершать сделку; сделка, (выгодная) покупка

"пироги" = pies.  Cakes are usually sweet (торты, пирожные), "пироги" are not. 

*Mod edit: further discussion about пироги has been moved to the Russian forum*

    A sword isn't an obligatory weapon of "богатырь". Here is the link   to the famous painting "Три богатыря" by Vasnetsov. Добрыня Никитич (left) holds a sword, Илья Муромец - палица (heavy thorned club) and a lance, Алеша Попович - a bow.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

tkekte said:


> *Polish and Czech*
> szkoda = (what a) shame
> škoda = national Czech car


 
Your explanation is pretty narrow on this.
A quick check of the Slavic dictionaries tells that the word škoda (in different spellings) is pretty common around meaning damage, harm, injury, loss

In Slovene we also have an exclamation "Kakšna škoda!" meaning "what a pity!" -- to have pity with someone/something, not to humiliate someone/something

And to your knowledge Tkekte, Czech company Škoda (sometime ago it was one of the most important industrial companies in the Austrian-Hungarian empire) was named after Emil Škoda. Well, who knows why some Emil's ancestor got such a surname. There was surely a reason.


----------



## slavic_one

tkekte said:


> *Polish and Czech*
> szkoda = (what a) shame
> škoda = national Czech car



Meaning is same also in Czech!


----------



## Maroseika

tkekte said:


> but! повидло and powidło mean the same.


No wonder, it was borrowed from Polish.


----------



## tkekte

Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> Your explanation is pretty narrow on this.
> A quick check of the Slavic dictionaries tells that the word škoda (in different spellings) is pretty common around meaning damage, harm, injury, loss
> 
> In Slovene we also have an exclamation "Kakšna škoda!" meaning "what a pity!" -- to have pity with someone/something, not to humiliate someone/something


I know, it just sounds funny as a car's name.  No offense to Czech users intended.

In Ukraine, there is/was an airplane called Antaeus. That's the greek hero who lost all his power when lifted off the ground...

This word exists in Russian too, шкода means something like "petty annoyance"/"mischief", something that little children do. There is also шкодник = a kid who causes trouble. 



> And to your knowledge Tkekte, Czech company Škoda (sometime ago it was one of the most important industrial companies in the Austrian-Hungarian empire) was named after Emil Škoda. Well, who knows why some Emil's ancestor got such a surname. There was surely a reason.


Ah, I didn't know that. This gives a new shade to it.

*<...>*


----------



## kusurija

Hi, Tkete!
škoda (cze) means damage (and name of car according to Emil Škoda and pity as others wrote) 
And here is one _pearl_ of mistaken translation Cz -> Eng.: Škoda mluvit - Damage to speak. :-D :-D. By the way, how to translate it better?


----------



## tkekte

kusurija said:


> And here is one _pearl_ of mistaken translation Cz -> Eng.: Škoda mluvit - Damage to speak. :-D :-D. By the way, how to translate it better?


Eh, I don't know. 
Is it about someone not wanting to tell something because they're too haughty, or because they're ashamed?


----------



## kusurija

tkekte said:


> Eh, I don't know.
> Is it about someone not wanting to tell something because they're too haughty, or because they're ashamed?


No, it means something similar as: "Someone/sb is such [something negative], that there is no reason to speak about it, neither" "It is not worth while (neither to speak about) ..." or "It's such little kickshaw, that not needed to speak about" But I'm really so poor in English, that I can't translate/explain it properly. Sorry.
But no haughtiness nor shame is there.


----------



## Thomas1

Maybe _it's a waste of breath_?


tkekte said:


> [...]
> silny = fat, meaty, muscular
> сильный = strong
> [...]


I'm afraid _silny_ doesn't mean what you wrote, tkekte. It may vaguely imply in certain cases someone muscular, but not the first two you've mentioned.
_Silny_ simply means strong. It's very often synonymous with _mocny_, which can also mean powerful.




tkekte said:


> [...]
> Also for some reason Polish doesn't have either "luna" or "mesec" as a word for moon (typical slavic words), polish miesiąc means only "month", never "moon", and the moon is called księżyc... sounds like a... little prince?
> [...]


The word _luna_ exists in Polish too and has two meanings.
The first one signifies a Roman goddess of moon and is capitalised--_Luna_.
The second one means moon, and it's tagged as poetic in PWN. I haven't known this meaning, I must admit, but was curious after I'd read your post whether it was indeed non-existent in Polish. Thanks for spurring me. 

Tom

EDIT: I've just looked up _miesiąc_ too and it can also mean moon, tagged as poetic too, who'd'a thought? I must say that not many people know that these two words also mean moon, the word we normally use is _księżyc_.


----------



## tkekte

Oh sorry, I must have confused silny with something else.  Maybe with слаб in Bulgarian. The way I remember it from reading Polish texts (fairytales and such) is "meaty/muscular", but maybe I was reading it wrong.


----------



## jazyk

Polish przemówić - to address
Czech přemluvit - to persuade; to dub

Jazyk


----------



## gabbiano

Another example:
Cz-pol

acquisition - *nabytek x nábytek *- furniture


----------



## tkekte

Oh, and of course..

*pl and cze*
potrawa/potrava - food

*rus*
отрава [otrava] - poison
яд [jad] - poison

*bg*
ядене [jadene] - food



*pl/rus*
zysk - profit
сыск [sysk] - search/investigation (detective)


----------



## gabbiano

Yes, but in Czech "otrava" means intoxication, too.


----------



## slavic_one

Just remembered words that can confuse:
godina (cro) = year
godzina (pol) = hour


----------



## Kolan

gabbiano said:


> Yes, but in Czech "otrava" means intoxication, too.


Russian *потрава *exists, too, but means a damage to the crops made by cattle.



slavic_one said:


> Just remembered words that can confuse:
> godina (cro) = year
> godzina (pol) = hour


The same confusion exists between the *Russian год = year* and the *Ukraininan година = hour*. 

The Russian *година* exists, too, meaning a certain (lengthy, few years maybe) period of time which demarked an important historical period, usually, a difficult one, like war, famine - в *годину *испытаний, в тяжкую, суровую *годину*, в военную, голодную, трудную, революционную *годину*. This is a literary style.

Also to mention,

*час (rus) = 1) hour*, or* 2) a historical moment / period, *contextually (e.g., в час разлуки, испытаний, веселья, and so on).
*час (ukr) = time*

*пытать (rus) = to torture*
*питати (укр)*, pronounced _пытаты_* = to ask*
*питать (rus) = to feed*


----------



## Blacklack

Kolan said:


> пытать (rus) = to ask
> питати (укр)[/B], pronounced _пытаты_* = to torture*


*
Vice versa  Пытать (rus) means "to torture", питати (ukr) and means "to ask".*


----------



## Athaulf

Here's a funny example I encountered recently. In Croatian, _jagodica _means _cheekbone_, whereas the identical Russian word _ягодица_ means _buttocks_.  To make things even more hilarious, I found out this when I was skimming through a Russian newspaper article about scientific reasarch on men's perception of female beauty. All the talk about cheekbones sounded increasingly odd until I decided to check out the dictionary after all.  

Curiously, both words are apparently diminutives of _jagoda_/_ягода_, which are also false friends, but with a very similar meaning (_jagoda_ = _strawberry_, _ягода = berry_). It's interesting how they came to have such different meaings.


----------



## tkekte

Hmm, if the Russian jagodica comes from berry then it must be a very large berry. :-D so then it should be jagodišča, not jagodica.
And the Croatian one maybe comes from when maidens in the middle ages rubbed their cheeks with berries to make them appear red. The Russian word for this is румяны [rumiany]. Is there any similar word in Croatian?

Oh, and the cheekbone itself is called скула [skula] in Russian. I wonder if it's related to English "skull"...



gabbiano said:


> Yes, but in Czech "otrava" means intoxication, too.


Intoxication with alcohol, or poisoning?


----------



## Jana337

tkekte said:


> Intoxication with alcohol, or poisoning?


Both. Also "pain", "nuisance" (a tedious activity or a bothersome person).


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> *пытать (rus) = to torture*
> *питати (укр)*, pronounced _пытаты_* = to ask*
> *питать (rus) = to feed*



Actually, "пытать" (также "выпытывать") also means <настойчиво> рас*c*прашивать, спрашивать о чём-то in Russian. 



> "Завтра меня начнут пытать о свидании, ожидая услышать от меня какие-нибудь забавные подробности..."


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Actually, "пытать" (также "выпытывать") also means <настойчиво> расcпрашивать, спрашивать о чём-то шт Russian.


Of course, there are other meanings. Есть, конечно, и другие значения.  Возвратная форма *пытаться *вообще означает *to try, to attempt*. "Попытка - не пытка, правильно, товарищ Берия?". But the main one, which comes up to the mind first, would be *to torture*.


----------



## Q-cumber

*Kolan*

Всё так, но если слово в принципе может использоваться в обоих языках в одинаковом значении, его вряд ли можно отнести к категории "false friends".


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Всё так, но если слово в принципе может использоваться в обоих языках в одинаковом значении, его вряд ли можно отнести к категории "false friends".


Как раз это наиболее опасный случай, поскольку правило работает не всегда и надо выбирать между подходящим и неподходящими значениями.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Actually, "пытать" (также "выпытывать") also means <настойчиво> рас*c*прашивать, спрашивать о чём-то in Russian.


This is still a kind of torture, a sort of psychological harassment which is a crime, too.


----------



## jazyk

Czech pevnost means solidity; stronghold.
Polish pewność means certainty.

Jazyk


----------



## Kolan

jazyk said:


> Czech pevnost means solidity; stronghold.
> Polish pewność means certainty.


Also to mention,

*napewno *(pol), *напевно* (ukr) - certainly, (or, also, very likely?)
*напевно* (rus) - using a melodic style


----------



## jazyk

Czech kořist means loot.
Polish korzyść means benefit.

Even though Romanian is not of Slavic descent, this particular word is:

Romanian lovi means to hit.
Czech lovit means to hunt and Russian ловить means to catch.

Jazyk


----------



## Thomas1

jazyk said:


> Even though Romanian is not of Slavic descent, this particular word is:
> 
> Romanian lovi means to hit.
> Czech lovit means to hunt and Russian ловить means to catch.
> 
> Jazyk


And Polish _łowić_ means to fish (PWN says it also means _to catch_, but it's not much used in modern Polish, if so it can sometimes be used to mean _catch, _but to me it's gives some figurative overtones, and I wouldn't say it's the core meaning of this word now). 


Tom


----------



## Grosvenor1

There is a Slavic loanword in Romanian, _rasboi, _which apparently means "war". Leon Trotsky heard it used a lot at a Romanian socialist meeting he attended during the Balkan Wars prior to WW1. He noted it must be a cognate of the Russian word _razboi _*(разбой)* but had changed its meaning, since the latter means "banditry".


----------



## Athaulf

tkekte said:


> And the Croatian one maybe comes from when maidens in the middle ages rubbed their cheeks with berries to make them appear red. The Russian word for this is румяны [rumiany]. Is there any similar word in Croatian?



Yes -- _rumeni_ is the Croatian adjective used to describe a reddish, healthy-looking human face.


----------



## tkekte

And what's the common word for "to catch"? złapać?


----------



## Thomas1

tkekte said:


> And what's the common word for "to catch"? złapać?


Yes, it's _złapać_. Come to think of it you can also say _łapać ryby to catch fish _or _złapać rybę_ _to chatch a fish_. 

As for _rumeni_, we also have this word -- _rumiany_ meaning the same -- ruddy.

Tom


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Grosvenor1 said:


> There is a Slavic loanword in Romanian, _rasboi, _which apparently means "war". Leon Trotsky heard it used a lot at a Romanian socialist meeting he attended during the Balkan Wars prior to WW1. He noted it must be a cognate of the Russian word _razboi _*(разбой)* but had changed its meaning, since the latter means "banditry".


In Slovene we also have a group of words derived from *razboj*. This word itself is oldfashioned nowadays but the longer version *razbójništvo* has taken over its meaning of (act of) robbery, a robber's life, banditry.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Czech kořist means loot.
Polish korzyść means benefit.
*Slovene koríst means benefit.*



jazyk said:


> Romanian lovi means to hit.
> Czech lovit means to hunt and Russian ловить means to catch.


In Slovene there's a nice pair of perfective/imperfective verbs: _lovíti_ - to hunt, to chase; _ulovíti_ - to catch


----------



## tkekte

Russian корысть [korysť] is more complicated. It means something like... a hidden interest.. when you're doing something for your own benefit, but hiding it behind something charitable. :-? I don't know how to explain it.


----------



## Q-cumber

tkekte said:


> Russian корысть [korysť] is more complicated. It means something like... a hidden interest.. when you're doing something for your own benefit, but hiding it behind something charitable. :-? I don't know how to explain it.



Self-interest.


----------



## tkekte

Exactly. 

Also I just found a _true_ friend... sladoled means ice cream in both Slovenian and Bulgarian.


----------



## slavic_one

tkekte said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Also I just found a _true_ friend... sladoled means ice cream in both Slovenian and Bulgarian.



There is too many 'true friends' in Slavic Languages


----------



## Woland

jazyk said:


> Even though Romanian is not of Slavic descent, this particular word is:
> 
> Romanian lovi means to hit.
> 
> 
> Jazyk


 
 Lovi=izbi(another synonime) comes from the slavic word loviti which means to fish to hunt ,etc. Source: DEX


----------



## jazyk

Polish treść means content.
Czech trest means punishment.

Jazyk


----------



## Thomas1

Russian трест means trust.


Tom


----------



## slavic_one

znati (cro) = to know (some fact, e.g. Znaš li koliko je sati? - Znam! = Do you know what time it is? - I know!)
znát (cze) = to know, but some person, band etc. (e.g. Znáš jeho bratra? - Znám ho! = Do you know his brother? - I know him!)

In Croatian we can also say '(po)znati' for that, but in Czech word for other meaning of our 'znati' (which I wrote above) is 'vědět' (vím, víš..)!


----------



## jazyk

> znati (cro) = to know (some fact, e.g. Znaš li koliko je sati? - Znam! = Do you know what time it is? - I know!)


Oh, this is interesting. I had noticed that Russian and Macedonian don't make a distinction between saber/savoir and conocer/connaître, unlike Polish and Czech, which do. I didn't know, though, that Croatian followed a pattern similar to the Russian (and English) one.

Jazyk


----------



## Anatoli

Thomas1 said:


> Russian трест means trust.
> 
> Tom



Yes, only in this meaning of the English "trust":


> Trust: A consortium of independent organizations formed to limit competition by controlling the production and distribution of a product or service


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

slavic_one said:


> znati (cro) = to know (some fact, e.g. Znaš li koliko je sati? - Znam! = Do you know what time it is? - I know!)
> znát (cze) = to know, but some person, band etc. (e.g. Znáš jeho bratra? - Znám ho! = Do you know his brother? - I know him!)
> 
> In Croatian we can also say '(po)znati' for that, but in Czech word for other meaning of our 'znati' (which I wrote above) is 'vědět' (vím, víš..)!


 
If I may add comments about Slovene. 

znati (slo) = to know (math, history, poem, to read, to cook...)
poznati (slo) = to know somebody; spoznati = to get know somebody/something
vedeti (slo) = to know a fact (news, address, ...)

I think this is one of the more difficult things in Slovene: how to know when to use the right verb ie. kako vedeti kdaj uporabiti pravi glagol.


----------



## Duya

slavic_one said:


> znati (cro) = to know (some fact, e.g. Znaš li koliko je sati? - Znam! = Do you know what time it is? - I know!)
> znát (cze) = to know, but some person, band etc. (e.g. Znáš jeho bratra? - Znám ho! = Do you know his brother? - I know him!)
> 
> In Croatian we can also say '(po)znati' for that, but in Czech word for other meaning of our 'znati' (which I wrote above) is 'vědět' (vím, víš..)!



The other verb is rather "poznavati" (imperfective); it is (at least) partly interchangeable with "znati". Its meaning is close to "be familiar with":

* _Ja poznajem Peru. 
* Ja znam Peru. 
_Mostly interchangeable; the second one could (but need not) imply more profound intimacy.

* _Ja poznajem Zagreb __ 
* Ja znam Zagreb 
_The second one is possible but sounds contrieved, as would in English (_I'm familiar with Zagreb_ vs. _I know Zagreb_)

* _Ja poznajem matematiku. __
_ * _Ja znam matematiku. __
_Here, the first one sounds contrieved, at least to me.

"Poznati" is supposedly perfective and rarely used. It can be used e.g. in religious contexts to denote insight, or colloquially, as a shortcut for "prepoznati" (recognize). The perfective semantic pair of "poznavati" is rather "upoznati" (to meet, acquaint, get familiar with). 

OTOH, I could imagine that some Zagreb and Zagorje speakers use "poznati" in "Slovenian" way, to denote "poznavati", as imperfective. Maybe Athaulf could shed some light.


----------



## Athaulf

Duya said:


> "Poznati" is supposedly perfective and rarely used. It can be used e.g. in religious contexts to denote insight, or colloquially, as a shortcut for "prepoznati" (recognize). The perfective semantic pair of "poznavati" is rather "upoznati" (to meet, acquaint, get familiar with).


I wouldn't really say so. The imperfective pair of _upoznati_ is _upoznavati_. In my opinion, since the meaning of the verb _poznavati_ implies a lasting, continuous state of affairs, it makes no sense to look for its perfective pair.



> OTOH, I could imagine that some Zagreb and Zagorje speakers use "poznati" in "Slovenian" way, to denote "poznavati", as imperfective. Maybe Athaulf could shed some light.


Yes, in the colloquial language of the Zagreb area, people often use _poznati_ as an imperfective verb with this meaning. However, I'm not sure if this is an authentic Kajkavian feature or a more recent slang innovation. If the Slovenian usage is similar, then it's probably the former.

On the other hand, even in the standard Croatian and Serbian, this verb behaves very much like an imperfective one in the sense that it takes all sorts of perfective prefixes -- _upoznati_, _spoznati_, _prepoznati_... It could be that it fell out of use in its imperfective meaning in most places relatively recently, although this is only a hypothesis.


----------



## jazyk

Czech parný = sweltering.
Polish parny = humid.
Russian парной = fresh.


----------



## Athaulf

jazyk said:


> Czech parný = sweltering.
> Polish parny = humid.
> Russian парной = fresh.





In Croatian, _parni_ can mean:

(1) steam-powered, 
(2) even (as in "even number").


----------



## Kolan

jazyk said:


> Russian *парной* = *fresh*.


It's not the only meaning. If used as a noun, *парная* stands for a hot and humid compartment in a Russian-style sauna (*баня*). Although, *парная* in this context can also be an adjective, *парная баня*.


----------



## Oletta

Anatoli said:


> False friends? Polish vs Russian:
> 
> pukać - to knock
> п*у*кать - to fart (the word is not too rude, talking about kids, for example)


 In Polish "pukać" has exactly the same second meaning of  "to fart" in a non-rude way. But the conjugation of the verb meaning "knock" differs from "to fart".

On zapukał - he knocked.
On puknął - he farted.


BTW. I hope I am not repeating this one, after scanning the thread I haven't noticed the following example:

* Polish:*
_czerstwy _- nieświeży (stale)
* Czech* 
_čerstvý_ - świeży (fresh)


----------



## Athaulf

I don't know if this one's been mentioned yet, but it's utterly hilarious, even though the event itself might be apocryphal. The story claims that in the old days of Tito's dictatorship, members of a Russian delegation in Yugoslavia  were shocked to see large billboards with the slogan: МАРШАЛ ТИТО -- НАШ ПОНОС! 

Reason: in Serbian, _понос_ means "pride", whereas in Russian, the exact same word means "diarrhea". 


UPDATE: A Google search has resulted in this photograph documenting a similar slogan actually being used, so  the anecdote might well be true.


----------



## Kolan

Athaulf said:


> Reason: in Serbian, _понос_ means "pride", whereas in Russian, the exact same word means "diarrhea".


A very similar pair of the *false friends*, if I am not totally mistaken (_Athaulf, help!_), *позор (серб.)* = show vs. *позор (рус.) = *public shame*.*


----------



## Athaulf

Kolan said:


> A very similar pair of the *false friends*, if I am not totally mistaken (_Athaulf, help!_), *позор (серб.)* = show vs. *позор (рус.) = *public shame*.*



Yes, that's another false friend. Nowadays, this word is used mainly as an exclamation: _"Pozor!"_. I can't really think of an exact equivalent in English; it's basically a rough and loud way to call for attention (kind of like _"Achtung!"_ in German). In Croatian, it can also be used as a noun meaning "attention", but such usage isn't very frequent. 

On the other hand, I think that in Serbian, it did have a meaning that you describe in the past, although I don't remember ever seeing it in contemporary usage. However, such meaning survives in the word "pozorište", which is the usual Serbian (but not Croatian) word for "theater".

But what exactly does _позорище _mean in Russian? Dictionary says "dishonour", but judging by what Google returns, it looks like it could also mean "theater", like in Serbian.  So would _"национальное позорище"_ mean "National Theater" or "national shame"?


----------



## Kolan

Athaulf said:


> But what exactly does _позорище _mean in Russian? Dictionary says "dishonour", but judging by what Google returns, it looks like it could also mean "theater", like in Serbian.  So would _"национальное позорище"_ mean "National Theater" or "national shame"?


Definitely the second meaning, *позор (из) позоров,* but not excepting a play that would shamefully fall at a worldwide class theater like Bolshoi.


----------



## Athaulf

Kolan said:


> Definitely the second meaning, *позор (из) позоров,* but not excepting a play that would shamefully fall at a worldwide class theater like Bolshoi.



Значит, это еще один забавный ложный друг. Название этого установления русским наверно очень смешно: http://www.snp.org.yu/.


----------



## yamaneko

werrr said:


> úmor (Czech) = repayment (as mortage repayment, no revenge)


 
In Polish there's an expression "pić na umór" (drink until you're dead/unconscious)


----------



## Athaulf

Kolan said:


> Кроме *позорища*, в южнославянских языках *театр *известен как *казалище*, *гляделище*... (я могу несколько путать, так как в оригиналах используется латиница, но звучать по-русски должно примерно так).



Да, _kazalište_ тоже значит "театр", но это слово используется только в Хорватии. _Gledalište _значит "публика".

Я вспомнил еще один комичный пример: в язиках земель бывшей Югославии, слово _урок_ значит "проклятие", "злой чар"! Например, в Сербии, суеверный народ рассказивал это стихотворение "против урока".  Конечно, оглавления русских учебников нам часто смешны.


----------



## Kolan

Athaulf said:


> Я вспомнил еще один комичный пример: в яз*ы*ках земель бывшей Югославии слово _урок_ значит "проклятие", "зл*ые* чар*ы*"! Например, в Сербии, суеверный народ рассказ*ы*вал это стихотворение "против урока".  Конечно, оглавления русских учебников нам часто смешны.


Спасибо, Athaulf! Класс отдыхает! А что за *пупак* в контексте с "невестой" и "древом"? 

*20. За враћање  пупка* 
Мајка ти је  невеста,
  пупак да не  мрда из места;
  дрво се клати,
  пупак да се  врати!

PS. Давно хочу спросить, друже, что означет Атаульф?


----------



## Kolan

Athaulf said:


> _Gledalište _значит "публика".


Ну, мне это тоже очень понравилось. Значит, *гледалище на позорище* по-сербски означает *публику в театре*?


----------



## Athaulf

Kolan said:


> Ну, мне это тоже очень понравилось. Значит, *гледалище на позорище* по-сербски означает *публику в театре*?



В этой фразе, правильный предлог "у": _"гледалиште у позоришту"_ (в сербском, предложный падеж идентичный дательному, а предлог "у" обычно стоит вместо русского "в"). Например, _"Гледалиште у позоришту је усхићено аплаудирало."

_


Kolan said:


> Спасибо, Athaulf! Класс отдыхает! А что за *пупак* в контексте с "невестой" и "древом"?



Эти стихи не совсем ясны даже мне.  Они записаны на исходном архаичном диалекте с юга Сербии. По-моему, этими стихами выражается желание о здоровье ребёнка после родов. _"Дрво се клати"_ значит буквально "дерево качается". Может быть, "дерево" значит "колыбель" в этом контексте, но я не уверен. 




> PS. Давно хочу спросить, друже, что означет Атаульф?


Ничего особенного -- когда я регистрировался на этом форуме, я выбрал первое имя которое мне пришло в голову, а в том времени я читал много о позднем периоде истории римского царства и варварских стран тех веков.  Атаульф был визиготский вождь из пятого века.


----------



## Kolan

Athaulf said:


> этими стихами выражается желание о здоровье ребёнка после родов. _"Дрво се клати"_ значит буквально "дерево качается". Может быть, "дерево" значит "колыбель" в этом контексте, но я не уверен.


Меня больше заинтриговал _пупак_ в сочетании с _невестой_. Это что же, было принято сначала - ребёнка (и колыбель?), и только потом - замуж? В любом случае, речь идёт о _врачевании (заживлении)_ пупка ребёнка?

Или это что-то новое из нашей серии ложных друзей?


----------



## Athaulf

Kolan said:


> Меня больше заинтриговал _пупак_ в сочетании с _невестой_. Это что же, было принято сначала - ребёнка (и колыбель?), и только потом - замуж? В любом случае, речь идёт о _врачевании (заживлении)_ пупка ребёнка?
> 
> Или это что-то новое из нашей серии ложных друзей?



Ага, я думаю, что я теперь понимаю, что вас смутило!  По видимому, есть тонкое различие значения слова "невеста" в русском и сербском. В каких-то краях Сербии (и тоже Боснии и Хорватии), невестом зовут не только девушку, которая готовится выходить замуж -- там даже замужнюю женщину семья её мужа может звать "невеста", особенно если она живёт с мужем в доме его родителей. Поэтому, даже если родители ребёнка уже долго в браке, его бабка со стороны отца могла бы ему рассказывать "твоя мать - невеста", как в этих стихах.

В отношении общего смысла этого стихотворения, по-моему, да, оно о заживлении пупка младенца. Но как я уже сказал, в нём несколько слов, чьё значение мне неясно. Последний стих _"пупак да се  врати" _значил бы буквально "чтоб пупок вернулся" в книжном сербском языке, но по-моему, этот глагол наверно имеет какое-то специфичное значение в этом контексте в диалекте этого стихотворения.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> там даже замужнюю женщину семья её мужа может звать "невеста", особенно если она живёт с мужем в доме его родителей


В русском языке есть слово *невестКа* (жена сына по отношению к его отцу. И, кажется, жена брата тоже *невестка*). Но не по отношению к его матери! Для неё жена сына называется - *сноха*. (Если я не ошибаюсь, там так много разных старых слов для обозначения родственников разного статуса, я в них традиционно путаюсь.  )


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> кажется, жена брата тоже *невестка*).


Её ещё называют *ятровка*, но слово это почти забыто*.*

Вообще полный систематизированный расклад (очень интересный) можно посмотреть здесь.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Невестка

Значит, из того, что мы видели в *уроке* №20, *невеста* - это тоже _ложный друг._


----------



## Athaulf

Kolan said:


> Её ещё называют *ятровка*, но слово это почти забыто*.*Вообще полный систематизированный расклад (очень интересный) можно посмотреть здесь.
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BA%D0%B0
> 
> Значит, из того, что мы видели в *уроке* №20, *невеста* - это тоже _ложный друг._



На этом форуме уже была тема о терминах родства. У южных славян, эта терминология ещё более комплексная, чем в русском (к сожалению, она у нас тоже забывается в наши дни). Но между этими словами есть очень много ложних друзей. Например, по-хорватски _jetrva_ значит жена брата мужа (т.е. по-хорватски, жёны двух братьев друг другу "ятровями").

Ещё один странный пример: по-хорватски, _mladenac _значит "жених", а множественное число _mladenci_ --  "невеста и жених".


----------



## kvvic

Как раз ятровь (в украинском - ятрівка) с хорватским совпадает, это жена брата мужа.


> Ещё один странный пример: по-хорватски, mladenac значит "жених", а множественное число mladenci -- "невеста и жених".


Забавное сочетание значений))


----------



## Jana337

Hi everyone, 

This thread was started in English and should remain accessible to those who don't speak Russian. If you want to discuss something in depth and in Russian, please open a new thread.

Thanks.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> а множественное число *mladenci*-- "невеста и жених"


To a Russian ear it sounds as *младенцы*  

By the way, I suppose many interesting parallels in Slavic languages  (as well as changed meanings) with old words that intended to name (and so, strictly regulate the procedure before wedding, arranging marriage).
Let’s have a look:

*"Обрученье* обычно составляет третий обрядливый вечер до свадьбы: первый, гласное *сватовство*, *сговор* или *первый пропой*; второй, *рукобитье, зарученье, помолвка, второй пропой*; третий, последний пропой, *обрученье*: жених с родителями и _нечетом_ родных, родные невесты, *сват, сваха*; священник читает молитвы (не везде), молодых благословляют и идет размен подарков."

"*Помолвка* - обряд объявления женихом и невестой. У русских в прошлом П. (*зарученье, рукобитье, предсвадебье*) — один из обрядов свадебного цикла, следующий за *сватовством*. Во время П. родители давали окончательное согласие на брак своих детей и устанавливали его условия. Договор (иногда письменный) обычно скреплялся символическим обрядом "*рукобитья*", совершавшимся между _отцами_ брачущихся. После П. отказаться от брака было уже нельзя, нарушившая сторона должна была возместить убытки — "_заплатить за бесчестье_".

ps Now the word *пропой *sounds rather funny (in this context). 
*Пропойца* is a negative word, disdainful. (Sot.)


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> To a Russian ear it sounds as *младенцы*   context).


which stands for *newborn babies*. The approriate term in Russian for a just married couple is *молодожёны*.


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> первый, гласное сватовство, сговор или *первый пропой*; второй, рукобитье, зарученье, помолвка,* второй пропой*; *третий, последний пропой*, обруче*нье*


In the light of that, I can see now differently our idiom "*оставить на пропой*". This is for a good reason, then, it would mean that someone intends to marry.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

..."на пропой души" 



> The approriate term in Russian for a just married couple is *молодожёны*.


Yes.
But this is a very formal word. Colloquially, the "newborn" couple can be referred as *молодые *(and the actual age does not matter, that's about their status. )
"*Молодые* пока поживут у нас/с нами".


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> Colloquially, the "newborn" couple can be referred as *молодые *(and the actual age does not matter, that's about their status. )


Can't you forget "*Молодая* была уже *не молода*. Ей было не меньше _35_ лет. "? 
http://www.geocities.com/baja/dunes/1927/XVI.html


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak nástroj = instrument
Polish nastrój/Russian настрой = mood


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> Czech/Slovak nástroj = instrument
> Polish nastrój/Russian *настрой = mood*


But: настрой*ка = *tuning [a piano, for example]


----------



## jazyk

Polish laska = walking stick.
Czech/Slovak láska = love, affection, tenderness.
Russian ласка = tenderness; weasel.
Macedonian ласка = adulation.


----------



## jazyk

Polish pożegnanie = farewell.
Czech požehnání/Slovak požehnanie = blessing.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

jazyk said:


> Polish pożegnanie = farewell.
> Czech požehnání/Slovak požehnanie = blessing.


In Slovene: žegnati / požegnati = to bless; therefore Polish in not in line anymore.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

In Russian,* п**ожелание* - wish, desire (can be close to _blessing_); request.
"Пожелание друзьям", for example.

However, “*желаю *вам всего наилучшего” can also play a role of _farewell_.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

tram-pam-pam said:


> In Russian,* п**ожелание* - wish, desire (can be close to _blessing_); request.
> "Пожелание друзьям", for example.
> 
> However, “*желаю *вам всего наилучшего” can also play a role of _farewell_.


 
I would't say both words share the same root.
At least not in Slovene: 

_Poželenje_ means desire, even more specifically a sexual desire. 
It derives from the word _želeti_ = to desire, to want; to wish; 

_Žegnanje_ = the act of performing a blessing derives from _žegen_ = bless. I doubt _g_ has come out of _l_... but I've never studied Slavic phonology.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> *Poželenje* means desire, even more specifically a sexual desire. It derives from the word *želeti *= to desire, to want; to wish;


 Yes, *želeti* in this meaning is well understood.  *

желать* 
 "хотеть, жаждать, алкать, вожделеть, стремиться (порываться) к чему, домогаться чего, мечтать (вздыхать) о чем, бредить чем, зариться на что, облизываться; преследовать какую цель"

 But the main meaning of *пожелание* (_poželenje_) is a bit different, I'd say. In comparison with what you gave for Slovene.

 Also, I failed to find an analogy for *žegen*_ = bless_ in Russian (as well as for *pożegnanie, požehnání, požehnanie *that just sound close to '*пожелание*').


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

tram-pam-pam said:


> Also, I failed to find an analogy for *žegen*_ = bless_ in Russian (as well as for *pożegnanie, požehnání, požehnanie *that just sound close to '*пожелание*').


Oh, gosh! Shame on me, I should remember earlier.  

Žegen (noun) = blesing; žegnati (verb) = to bless are actually dialect words and I'm not sure if used all around Slovenia, but they are in Gorenjska and Dolenjska. The nowadays words in standard Slovene are:
blagoslov = blessing
blagosloviti = to bless

The dialect words are of foreign, namelly German origine. My dictionary gives these translations:
_blagoslovi|ti_ (-m) _blagoslavljati_ segnen; den Segen erteilen/ spenden
_blagoslov_ M (-a …) der Segen (_Božji_ Gottessegen);

So, yes, you cannot find an equivalent in Russian.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> *blagoslov* = blessing
> * blagosloviti* = to bless


Aha!


> So, yes, you cannot find an equivalent in Russian.


But now I can! 

*благословить, благословлять* = to bless

Thank you.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

ps
...But:
*благословение *(= blessing) is normally written without "*l*".

(Even though I've found *благословление* used for the act of giving '*благословение*'. But I'm not sure it's correct.)


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Here is with l. The whole family: http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=ge=blagoslov*&hs=1


----------



## winpoj

In Czech: blahoslavit = to beatify


----------



## tram-pam-pam

*родительское благословение* = parental blessing (/permission)

Again, it's from *благословить *that is written without *'l*'. 'Отец *благословил* его выбор.'
But: *"родители* *благословляют *детей" (от* благословлять) *is correct.

I cannot explain it.


----------



## Jana337

Polish: Myśliwcy - bomber aircraft (or something like that)
Czech: Myslivci - gamekeepers


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> *родительское благословение* = parental blessing (/permission)
> 
> Again, it's from *благословить *that is written without *'l*'. 'Отец *благословил* его выбор.'
> But: *"родители* *благословляют *детей" (от* благословлять) *is correct.
> 
> I cannot explain it.


It is just because there is a difference between perfect and imperfect Russian verbs, *благословить*  vs. *благословлять*. There is also one of best examples from recently quoted (in a "spelling issues" thread) Marina Tsvetaeva, Russian poet.

Вечерние поля в росе,
Над ними — вороны...
— *Благословляю* Вас на все
Четыре стороны!

The ravens flying overhead,
The evening fields in dew...
In all the four directions I
*Am* truly *blessing* you.

http://www.arlindo-correia.com/120304.html No.15


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Kolan, I know this. Of course. 
(By the way, thanks for the link.)

I meant ("I cannot explain it") that to me this (*благословение* without '*l*') is not logical. 
Compare, for example:
удивить - удив*л*ять - удив*л*ение
прославить - прослав*л*ять - прослав*л*ение
утомить - утом*л*ять - утом*л*ение
etc, etc.

ps
Ah! While writing all this, I myself found a good counterexample for myself. Self-service. 
вдохновить - вдохнов*л*ять - but вдохнов*е*ние (without '*l*', as well).

OK. Just because.


----------



## Athaulf

Another bizarre Croatian-Russian example I came across today...

Croatian: _žalovanje = grieving, mourning_
Russian: _жалованье = wages, salary

_I was puzzled why someone would be enthusiastic because of "mourning" that would follow his work...


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Athaulf said:


> Yes, that's another false friend. Nowadays, this word is used mainly as an exclamation: _"Pozor!"_. I can't really think of an exact equivalent in English; it's basically a rough and loud way to call for attention (kind of like _"Achtung!"_ in German). In Croatian, it can also be used as a noun meaning "attention", but such usage isn't very frequent.


 When writing my morning post) on dog commands in Multilingual Glossaries, I came across another ‘*Pozor*’, now as the ‘_Guard_’ dog command in Czech. 
http://www.uwsp.edu/psych/dog/languag1.htm 

ps
By the wаy, the equivalent Russian dog command is ‘*Охраняй**!*’ that has nothing in common with '*позор*'. 

But hmm... (just a cranky thought): we have the word *дозор *that actually sounds quite close and can be considered as having similar meaning ("ходить дозором" = охранять, сторожить).


----------



## tantan

Some Bulgarian, sorry if it repeats, but I did not read the entire thread:

Bulgarian: "трудна" - difficult

Bulgarian: "поправям" - means to fix
Polish: "Poprawić" - means to improve
Chechs: "Popravit" - means to spoil

Bulgarian: "чукам" - to knock, informal: to fuck
Polish: "Szukać" - to find
Chechs: "Sukat" - to fuck

Bulgarian: "справяне" - coping with
Polish: "Spawanie" - welding
Serbian: "Spavanie" - sleeping

funny


----------



## martinemussies

What an enjoyable discussion!  I'm not sure whether we have this already: заб*ы*ть means "to forget" in Russian, but in Czech it sounds like "to murder"!


----------



## winpoj

The Czech word for "to murder" is "zavraždit".


----------



## Athaulf

martinemussies said:


> What an enjoyable discussion!  I'm not sure whether we have this already: заб*ы*ть means "to forget" in Russian, but in Czech it sounds like "to murder"!



And in Croatian, _zabiti_ means roughly "stick into/stab". For example, _"zabiti nož u stol"_ = "stick the knife into the table". However, in Russian _заб*и*ть _means more or less the same thing (although it's still a false friend for us because there is nothing analogous to _заб*ы*ть_ in Croatian).


----------



## winpoj

Ad tantan:

I don't know any language called "Chechs". But if it is supposed to mean "Czech", then let me inform you that "popravit" does not mean "to spoil". Rather, it means "to execute" (i.e. to carry out a death sentence).


----------



## jazyk

Polish chudy/Slovak chudý/Russian худой = thin.
Czech chudý = poor.


----------



## Kolan

martinemussies said:


> What an enjoyable discussion!  I'm not sure whether we have this already: заб*ы*ть means "to forget" in Russian, but in Czech it sounds like "to murder"!


*Запомнить* (Rus.) = *to memorize*,  but in some Slavic languages *zapomnit* (?) means opposite, *to forget*.


----------



## Anatoli

martinemussies said:


> What an enjoyable discussion!  I'm not sure whether we have this already: заб*ы*ть means "to forget" in Russian, but in Czech it sounds like "to murder"!



Czech *"zabít"*: In Russian we also have "заб*и*ть" as in "забить насмерть".  To murder is "уб*и*ть" or colloquially "приб*и*ть", so the root is "бить", not "б*ы*ть". In Russian the pronunciation of "быть" is quite different from "бить" (this syllable is also stressed in Russian), in Czech *bít* (to beat, to hit) and *být* (to be) sound identically [bi:t], hence the false friends, the spelling helps to distinguish though.



Kolan said:


> *Запомнить* (Rus.) = *to memorize*,  but in some Slavic languages *zapomnit* (?) means opposite, *to forget*.



Expanding Kolan's comments:

*Polish:*
zapomnieć  - to forget
zapamiętować - to memorise

*Russian:*
зап*о*мнить - to memorise
зап*а*мятовать - (archaic) to forget, more commonly: "забыть"


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Athaulf said:


> And in Croatian, _zabiti_ means roughly "stick into/stab". For example, _"zabiti nož u stol"_ = "stick the knife into the table". However, in Russian _заб*и*ть _means more or less the same thing (although it's still a false friend for us because there is nothing analogous to _заб*ы*ть_ in Croatian).


Are you sure, it's a false friend? I thought the same as you, before I checked the dictionary. Now I'm convienced we must talk about two verbs here: _biti_ (to be) and _biti_ (to beat). At least in Slovene there's no difference in writing anymore, but a thousand years ago there it was. 
So... in Slovene *zabíti*  has the same meaning as in Croatian (to drive in, to beat in, to ram in(to), to hammer in(to); to knock in; ), if talking about "beating". But in the dictionary I can find another meaning, which is really archaic, *zábiti* what means the same as in Russian, to forget. The usual verb nowadys is _pozabiti_.

Just a though, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

tantan said:


> Bulgarian: "чукам" - to knock, informal: to fuck
> Polish: "Szukać" - to find
> Chechs: "Sukat" - to fuck


Slovene: "sukati"  - to turn, to twist, to wind; to spin


----------



## Athaulf

Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> Are you sure, it's a false friend? I thought the same as you, before I checked the dictionary. Now I'm convienced we must talk about two verbs here: _biti_ (to be) and _biti_ (to beat). At least in Slovene there's no difference in writing anymore, but a thousand years ago there it was.
> 
> So... in Slovene *zabíti*  has the same meaning as in Croatian (to drive in, to beat in, to ram in(to), to hammer in(to); to knock in; ), if talking about "beating". But in the dictionary I can find another meaning, which is really archaic, *zábiti* what means the same as in Russian, to forget. The usual verb nowadys is _pozabiti_.
> 
> Just a though, please correct me if I'm wrong.



You are correct.  These are indeed two separate verbs coming from totally different roots, whose infinitives are still distinct in e.g. Russian (_бить_ and _быть_). In Croatian and Slovenian, their infinitives (and if I'm not mistaken about Slovenian, also the l-participles -- _bio_/_bil_, _bila_, _bilo_) have become homonyms because of sound changes, although their other forms are of course still totally different, since _biti_ "to be" is so irregular. I mentioned it as a false friend because _zabiti_ "to forget" doesn't exist in Croatian nowadays, except for some Kajkavian dialects, so if you see the infinitive or past tense of _забыть_ in a Russian text, you might misinterpret it.

By the way, is _zabiti_ with the meaning "to forget" really incomprehensible to Slovenians today without a dictionary? I'm asking because the verb is still used in some Kajkavian dialects, and even many other Croatians are aware of it, since it's a part of some common Kajkavian sayings (_"nekaj sem zabil"_). So, I'd be surprised if it isn't still used at least in some places in Slovenia too.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Athaulf said:


> By the way, is _zabiti_ with the meaning "to forget" really incomprehensible to Slovenians today without a dictionary? I'm asking because the verb is still used in some Kajkavian dialects, and even many other Croatians are aware of it, since it's a part of some common Kajkavian sayings (_"nekaj sem zabil"_). So, I'd be surprised if it isn't still used at least in some places in Slovenia too.


Here in Ljubljana it is incomprehensible for sure. 
But be careful about the stress:
zabíti = to beat...
zábiti = to forget

If you use zábiti in Ljubljana, people would think you mised the pronounciation and also the meaning. Maybe the situation is different closer to the Croatian border, but I have no chance to test this idea.

_"nekaj sem zabil"_ (stress on i would be expected) would then trigger a question "kaj si zabíl?" and expect an answer as a nail into a wall or something like this.


----------



## elpis

Jana337 said:


> Polish: Myśliwcy - bomber aircraft (or something like that)
> Czech: Myslivci - gamekeepers



In Polish:
Myśliwiec (singular) and myśliwce (plural) is an aircraft.
But myśliwy is a hunter (a person or animal that hunts).


----------



## Oletta

Anatoli said:


> *Polish:*
> zapomnieć  - to forget
> zapamiętować - to memorise




*Zapamiętać - *to memorise. There's no such word as _zapamiętować, _but some people do say _zapamiętywać_, which is found in dialects.


----------



## Anatoli

Oletta said:


> *Zapamiętać - *to memorise. There's no such word as _zapamiętować, _but some people do say _zapamiętywać_, which is found in dialects.



Thanks and sorry! The correct version still sounds similar to the old-fashioned Russian word for "forget".


----------



## jazyk

Polish sok/Russian сок: juice.
Czech/Slovak sok: opponent, adversary.


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak poslanec = deputy, congressman.
Polish posłaniec = messenger.
Russian посланец = envoy.

Czech/Slovak pokuta = fine, penalty.
Polish pokuta = penitence.

Czech/Slovak pokus = attempt.
Polish pokusa = temptation.

Czech náboženství/Slovak náboženstvo = religion.
Polish nabożenstwo = (divine) service.


----------



## Oletta

There's one dirty pair:

Polish "ser" - cheese
Slovak "ser" - "shit*" - imperative

Thus a Pole has to be careful while buying cheese in Slovakia, .


----------



## Garin

Floridian001 said:


> улыбаться=smile in Russian, but laugh in Serbian
> смеяться=laugh in Russian, and smile in Serbian
> 
> Makes me smile when I think about that.




In Czech, you could say "ulíbat se (k smrti)" which would mean "to die from kissing"


----------



## Garin

And another nice one that I think was not mentioned before:

In Czech, "otrok" means "slave", while in Slovenian it means "child"

There also is a Czech word "pitomec" meaning "idiot", which in some other Slavic language (Russian or Serbian??, just know that I saw it written in Cyrillic; help me with this one, please) means "a pet"


----------



## Duya

Garin said:


> There also is a Czech word "pitomec" meaning "idiot", which in some other Slavic language (Russian or Serbian??, just know that I saw it written in Cyrillic; help me with this one, please) means "a pet"



In Serbian and Croatian, "pitomac" means "cadet" (student of a military school). It is apparently derived from adjective "pitom" (tame, docile, cultivated).


----------



## Garin

Duya said:


> In Serbian and Croatian, "pitomac" means "cadet" (student of a military school). It is apparently derived from adjective "pitom" (tame, docile, cultivated).



Thank you, Duya. I remember that my grandpa used to say that in Yugoslavia "pitomec" means "pupil". So, he was not that far from the truth.

Looks we have another nice example of a false friend:

Serbo-Croatian "pitom" (cultivated) vs. Czech "pitomý" (idiotic)

Inbetween, I have searched over internet and found "pitomec" written in Cyrillic "питомец" (meaning "pet") on several Russian websites, there is even an expression "домашний питомец" which, from a Czech point of view, might mean something as "domestic idiot"  like when a wife is talking rudely about her husband


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Duya said:


> Garin said:
> 
> 
> 
> There also is a Czech word "pitomec" meaning "idiot", which in some other Slavic language (Russian or Serbian??, just know that I saw it written in Cyrillic; help me with this one, please) means "a pet"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Serbian and Croatian, "pitomac" means "cadet" (student of a military school). It is apparently derived from adjective "pitom" (tame, docile, cultivated).
Click to expand...

I would not completely agree.

The word *pitomec* (*питомец*) can be considered as a calque (loan translation) of Latin *alumnus* as it comes from the verb *pitati* (*питати*) meaning *to nourish*. This can also explain such meanings of *pitomec* (*питомец*) as *a pet* or *a cadet*.

On the other hand, the adjective is also derived from *pitati: *one (human or animal) would not be tame and docile unless he/she/it is nourished.


----------



## Oletta

In Southern Polish dialect, closer to the Czech and Slovak borders people, especially young, use the verb *pitać* meaning *flee*, *escape.*


----------



## werrr

Garin said:


> Serbo-Croatian "pitom" (cultivated) vs. Czech "pitomý" (idiotic)


In Old Czech there was “pitomý” an adjective meaning “tame, tamed, domesticated, subdued” and “pitomec” was a term for any domestic animal.


----------



## kusurija

Oletta said:


> There's one dirty pair:
> 
> Polish "ser" - cheese
> Slovak "ser" - "shit*" - imperative
> 
> Thus a Pole has to be careful while buying cheese in Slovakia, .


 
In Czech the same as in Slovak. 

xxx


----------



## jazyk

Polish urok = charm.
Czech úrok = interest.
Russian урок = lesson.


----------



## Nanon

Polish *uroda *= beauty
Russian *урод *= monster


----------



## jazyk

Polish utwór = work.
Czech útvar = formation; column.
Russian утварь = utensils.


----------



## Kolan

jazyk said:


> Russian утварь = utensils.


"У, тварь!" = bad person, bitch.


----------



## Athaulf

jazyk said:


> Polish utwór = work.
> Czech útvar = formation; column.
> Russian утварь = utensils.



And Croatian _utvara _= _ghost_, _apparition_.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

> Polish utwór = work.
> Czech útvar = formation; column.
> Russian утварь = utensils.
> Croatian _utvara _= _ghost_, _apparition_.


Slovene utvára = fancy; illusion; vain hopes


----------



## Kolan

Garin said:


> In Czech, "otrok" means "slave", while in Slovenian it means "child"


An obsolete (but still understood) Russian "*отрок*" is closer to a modern teenager (in its early teens), between the childhood and the later teens, definitely not _servant_. Compare to Lev Tolstoy's trilogy  "Детство. *Отрочество*. Юность".


----------



## Frank0

Christo Tamarin said:


> I would not completely agree.
> 
> The word *pitomec* (*питомец*) can be considered as a calque (loan translation) of Latin *alumnus* as it comes from the verb *pitati* (*питати*) meaning *to nourish*. This can also explain such meanings of *pitomec* (*питомец*) as *a pet* or *a cadet*.
> 
> On the other hand, the adjective is also derived from *pitati: *one (human or animal) would not be tame and docile unless he/she/it is nourished.




But in both Croatian and Serbian _pitati_ means also _to ask_. Well to be honest, there is a difference in the quality of the repective accents: *pȉtati* is _to nourish_, and *pítati* is _to ask_. So, it's a kind of a false friend in the same language... 

Anyway, I find more interesting the matter of false friends between more related languages. Croatia and Russia, for exapmple, are quite distant from each other, so the false friends here can be fun but not so interesting as they are between Croatian, Serbian and Slovenian languages. Some examples on the fly:

_Ljekar_ in Serbian means _doctor_ (of medicine), while in Croatian it means _pharmacist_.

_Zahòd_ in Slovenian means _west_, while _záhod_ in Croatian means toilet.  Although, there is an archaic use of the word _zàhod_ (note the different accentuation) in Croatian, which means _west_ too, or even _sunset_.


----------



## Boniej

Zachód in Polish means "west" and "sunset", too, while in Czech and Slovaque it means "toilet". From what I know "west" is "zapad" in Czech/Slovaque. Some days ago when reading a page on the history of the Polish language I found out that in Old Polish we also had the word "zapad" with the same meaning. Unfortunately I can't find the link anymore...


----------



## Frank0

The most usual word for _west_ in croatian is _zapad_, too.

Another false friend between slovenian and croatian:

_časopis_ - in slovenian is _(daily) newspaper_, in croatian it is _(periodical) magazine_.


----------



## Kolan

Just found a new ff.

*стол* (rus). - table
*стол* (bg). - chair


----------



## Frank0

*stol* (hr) - table
*stol* (slo) - chair


----------



## jazyk

Czech obecný - general, universal.
Polish obecny - present, current (adj.).


----------



## slavic_one

Frank0 said:


> The most usual word for _west_ in croatian is _zapad_, too.
> 
> Another false friend between slovenian and croatian:
> 
> _časopis_ - in slovenian is _(daily) newspaper_, in croatian it is _(periodical) magazine_.



Магазин (Rus) = store


----------



## jazyk

Polish obchody = festivity.
Czech obchod = store; commerce, trade.


----------



## dudasd

I've just remembered one of the best false friends I ever heard of, for my friend's boyfriend was a victim of it.  The guy - who was from Bulgaria - wanted to buy chewing-gum at the Belgrade airport and asked his Serbian friends what's the word for it. When he went to buy it... well, he was lucky that he wasn't arrested:

*дувка *(Bulgarian) - chewing-gum
*дувка/duvka* (Serbian) - marijuana, ganja, dope

Makes me laugh even now.


----------



## slavian1

slavic_one said:


> Магазин (Rus) = store


Magazyn in Polish - warehouse, storage, magazine, store (a little obsolete).


----------



## scythosarmatian

jazyk said:


> In Czech stolice means stool, but stolica in Polish and столица in Russian mean capital city. (The word for capital city in Czech is hlavní město = main city).
> 
> Jazyk


 

"Stolica" in Russian is literally a city where the throne is located. "Stol" is "throne" in Proto-Slavic.


----------



## dudasd

Has anyone mentioned that _stolica _in Serbian also means faeces? (Together with the meaning "stool".) The doctors will always say: "Donesite stolicu na analizu." ("Bring your excrement for the analysis.")


----------



## scythosarmatian

Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> If I may add comments about Slovene.
> 
> znati (slo) = to know (math, history, poem, to read, to cook...)
> poznati (slo) = to know somebody; spoznati = to get know somebody/something
> vedeti (slo) = to know a fact (news, address, ...)
> 
> I think this is one of the more difficult things in Slovene: how to know when to use the right verb ie. kako vedeti kdaj uporabiti pravi glagol.


 
The authentic Slavic root is *ved-, while *zn- is a cognate of Byzantine *gn- (e.g gnosis) and Anglo-Saxon *kn- (e.g. know).


----------



## scythosarmatian

dudasd said:


> Has anyone mentioned that _stolica _in Serbian also means faeces? (Together with the meaning "stool".) The doctors will always say: "Donesite stolicu na analizu." ("Bring your excrement for the analysis.")


 
In Russian, it would be "stul". That seems to be a cognate of Anglo-Saxon "stool".


----------



## scythosarmatian

tantan said:


> Some Bulgarian, sorry if it repeats, but I did not read the entire thread:
> 
> Bulgarian: "трудна" - difficult
> 
> Bulgarian: "поправям" - means to fix
> Polish: "Poprawić" - means to improve
> Chechs: "Popravit" - means to spoil
> 
> Bulgarian: "чукам" - to knock, informal: to fuck
> Polish: "Szukać" - to find
> Chechs: "Sukat" - to fuck
> 
> Bulgarian: "справяне" - coping with
> Polish: "Spawanie" - welding
> Serbian: "Spavanie" - sleeping
> 
> funny


 
It seems that the three words in your last example are formed from different verbs.
All of these have cognates in Russian and they can be distinguished as follows:
1. "Spravit'sya" appears to relate to "prav" and has the connotation of "making something right"
2. "Spaivanie" or "payanie" is from the verb "payat'" 
3. This one derives from the verb "spat'"


----------



## scythosarmatian

Kolan said:


> An obsolete (but still understood) Russian "*отрок*" is closer to a modern teenager (in its early teens), between the childhood and the later teens, definitely not _servant_. Compare to Lev Tolstoy's trilogy "Детство. *Отрочество*. Юность".


 
Kolan,

In the Middle Ages, the word "otrok" meant a prince's servant = something like a paige in feudal Western Europe. 

("Отрок" - младший княжеский дружинник на _Руси_ Х-ХII вв. Отроки набирались из детей феодально-зависимых _князей_, являясь своеобразными заложниками. _Участвовал_ в походах, сборах _дани_, выполнял поручения князя...)


----------



## scythosarmatian

Frank0 said:


> But in both Croatian and Serbian _pitati_ means also _to ask_. Well to be honest, there is a difference in the quality of the repective accents: *pȉtati* is _to nourish_, and *pítati* is _to ask_. So, it's a kind of a false friend in the same language...
> 
> Anyway, I find more interesting the matter of false friends between more related languages. Croatia and Russia, for exapmple, are quite distant from each other, so the false friends here can be fun but not so interesting as they are between Croatian, Serbian and Slovenian languages. Some examples on the fly:
> 
> _Ljekar_ in Serbian means _doctor_ (of medicine), while in Croatian it means _pharmacist_.
> 
> _Zahòd_ in Slovenian means _west_, while _záhod_ in Croatian means toilet.  Although, there is an archaic use of the word _zàhod_ (note the different accentuation) in Croatian, which means _west_ too, or even _sunset_.


 

Knowing Russian, I think I see where that confusion stems from. Again, the two "pit-" words come from two different roots. As unstressed vowels have a tendency to change over time, the two words have become almost identical. 

1. Pitati - "to feed/to nourish" ("pitanie" - food, "pitat'sya" - to feed oneself)
2. Pytati - "to inquire" ( "vypytat'" - to find out through intense inquiry, thus "pytka" - torture) But "ispytat'" - try out, "pytat'sya" - to attempt.


----------



## robin74

(Polish) długopis - (ball)pen
(Slovak/Czech) - dlhopis/dluhopis - financial bond


----------



## werrr

(Polish) package = *opakowanie* × *opakování/opakovanie* = repetition (Czech/Slovak)


----------



## robin74

(Polish) mieszkać / mieszkanie = to live / an apartment
(Slovak) meškať / meškanie = to be late / a delay


----------



## werrr

robin74 said:


> (Polish) mieszkać / mieszkanie = to live / an apartment
> (Slovak) meškať / meškanie = to be late / a delay


(Czech) meškat / meškání = to tarry / a tarriance


----------



## Čeština2008

Frank0 said:


> _Zahòd_ in Slovenian means _west_, while _záhod_ in Croatian means toilet.  Although, there is an archaic use of the word _zàhod_ (note the different accentuation) in Croatian, which means _west_ too, or even _sunset_.



Interesting. 

Polish *zachód *= west
Czech* záchod* = toilet

Unlike myself, my mum doesn't speak any Czech, but we were discussing Slavic false friends once, and she mentioned that _Idę na zachód_ ("I'm going west") used to mean "I'm going to the toilet" in some parts of Poland at one time. 


Czech* dívka *(girl)
Polish* dziwka *(bitch/whore)

Czech *postel* (bed)
Polish *pościel* (bedding)


p.s. hi/ahoj/cześć


----------



## Christo Tamarin

scythosarmatian said:


> The authentic Slavic root is *ved-, while *zn- is a cognate of Byzantine *gn- (e.g gnosis) and Anglo-Saxon *kn- (e.g. know).


Both roots *ved- and *zn- are authentic Slavic roots.


----------



## jazyk

Czech přítomnost = presence.
Polish przytomność = consciousness.


----------



## Kolan

jazyk said:


> Czech přítomnost = presence.
> Polish przytomność = consciousness.


Russian притомлённость = light degree of tiredness.


----------



## jazyk

Russian соб*о*р = cathedral.
Czech soubor/Slovak súbor = collection; file.


----------



## Kolan

jazyk said:


> Russian соб*о*р = cathedral.
> Czech soubor/Slovak súbor = collection; file.


Also Russian *собор* - highest council of the Orthodox Church (_Поместный, Вселенский_), old-fashioned way for *собрание*.


----------



## Darina

This thead is lovely!

My favoriite so far is "pozorishte".

Here is my Russian-Bulgarian collection:

диня (Bulg.)- watermelon
дыня (Rus.)- melon

белка (Bulg.)- martel
белка (Rus.)- squirrel

живот (Bulg.)- life
живот (Rus.)- abdomen

линейка (Bulg.)- ambulance
линейка (Rus.)- ruler

неделя (Bulg.)- Sunday
неделя (Rus.)- week

олово (Bulg.)- lead (Pb)
олово (Rus.)- tin (Sn)


... and so on. 

I remember a friend of mine who knows a little bit of Russian asking the DJ in a disco in Russia if he had "Чудесны живот" meaning the song "Wonderful Life". No kidding!


----------



## Kanes

булка (Bulg) - bride
булка (Rus) - bread


----------



## Nanon

I am not sure if this is a Russian-Bulgarian pair of false friends because I do not speak Bulgarian. However I have always been surprised by the name of the place where Sofia airport is located. It is called Враждебна_. _I wonder how a place could receive such a "hostile" name...


----------



## werrr

Polish *popierać* (= to support)
Czech *popírat* (= to deny)


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Inspired by this post:

jutro (Polish) - tomorrow
jutro (BSC) - morning


----------



## Kolan

Piotr_WRF said:


> jutro (Polish) - tomorrow
> jutro (BSC) - morning


утро (Russian) - morning, завтра - tomorrow


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak výborný, Polish wyborny = excellent.
Russian *вы*борный = election (adj.), ballot (adj.), elective.

The funny thing is that Czech, Slovak and Polish have verbs similar to выборный/выбрать that mean to choose (Czech vybrat, Slovak vybrať, Polish wybrać).


----------



## robin74

jazyk said:


> The funny thing is that Czech, Slovak and Polish have verbs similar to выборный/выбрать that mean to choose (Czech vybrat, Slovak vybrať, Polish wybrać).


But it is the same in English. "choice" as an adjective means "excellent, of very fine quality"


----------



## werrr

Piotr_WRF said:


> Inspired by this post:
> 
> jutro (Polish) - tomorrow
> jutro (BSC) - morning





Kolan said:


> утро (Russian) - morning, завтра - tomorrow



Czech:

jitro - morning
zítra ( < zejtra < zajtra < za jitra ) - tomorrow


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

werrr said:


> Czech:
> 
> jitro - morning
> zítra ( < zejtra < zajtra < za jitra ) - tomorrow


 
Slovene: 

jutro: morning
jutri: tomorrow
zjutraj: in the morning


----------



## Darina

Nanon said:


> I am not sure if this is a Russian-Bulgarian pair of false friends because I do not speak Bulgarian. However I have always been surprised by the name of the place where Sofia airport is located. It is called Враждебна_. _I wonder how a place could receive such a "hostile" name...


 
In Bulgarian Враждебна means hospitable. No, I am joking! It is the same as in Russian.And is always fun to welcome foreign tourists at Враждебна airport.
I have checked the origin of the name. It is supposed to come from Old Bulgarian "враждение" which means "chase", "persecution". This was a place near Serdica (the ancient name of Sofia) where heretics or bogomils were living and those people were of course persecuted.


----------



## Nanon

Thank you Darina! If that name comes from the persecution of bogomils, it makes sense...


----------



## slavian1

oddech (Polish) - breath
отдых (Russian) - rest, relaxation, vacation


----------



## Kolan

TriglavNationalPark said:


> "*obljubiti*" meaning "to promise"





Athaulf said:


> Yes, this one is a really lovely false friend! In Croatian and Serbian, _obljubiti_ means "to have sex with", with connotations of impropriety.


Fine! Russian *облюбить* 

*= *"to make love with a good deal of partners, affectionate rather than rude"
Ex. "Вздумаю, что мне их всех сроду не придется *облюбить* - и кричать хочу с тоски! Такой я нежный до баб стал, что каждую бы до болятки миловал. *..."*
allbest.ru/library/texts/proza/mixsh2/12.shtml

or "...with one partner but numerous times and to a full extent"
Александр Тюрин. Тринадцать уколов.
Впрочем, чтобы *облюбить* художницу, моих услуг не потребовалось, темный астрал твоей телесностью удовольствовался. *...*
books.rusf.ru/unzip/xussr_ty/turina19.htm?8/9
Исповедь акулы пера
Действительно, что еще остается делать, как не ждать три-четыре месяца, когда вам соизволят дать дельный совет, как привязать собаку, *облюбить* мужа и *...*
smoking-room.ru/data/pnp/ispoved.html

or "to take care of and express love to domestic animals"
Кане корсо найден в районе Петровско-Разумовской! - Форум Пес и Кот 
Прокормить и *облюбить* я его вполне смогу. Кроме этого у друзей его "сородичи", мы вместе гуляем, так что компанию обеспечу. А вот приехать за ним не смогу *...*
www.pesikot.org/forum/index.php?act=findpost&pid=2081628
Форум НКП "Бернский зенненхунд" - Питомники в СПб
Как же всех их *облюбить*, если их 10??? Разорваться? Об уходе я вообще молчу. Dix содержат около 10 собак и при этом они все ухожены *...*
sennenhund.3bb.ru/viewtopic.php?pid=6232


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

slavian1 said:


> oddech (Polish) - breath
> отдых (Russian) - rest, relaxation, vacation


oddih (Slovene) - rest, relaxation, vacation 


Funny, this word was very common in 70'ies and 80'ies, but nowadays it has almost disappeared from this context. Ethimology is quite straightforward: oddahniti se - to recover breath (after a hard work or from a fright). Furthermore: _dih_ = breath


----------



## jazyk

Czech kibicovat/Slovak kibicovať = to kibitz
Polish kibicować = to kibitz but also to cheer somebody on


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak úpal = sunstroke.
Polish upał = heat.


----------



## kusurija

Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> slavian1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oddech (Polish) - breath
> отдых (Russian) - rest, relaxation, vacation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddih (Slovene) - rest, relaxation, vacation
> 
> Funny, this word was very common in 70'ies and 80'ies, but nowadays it has almost disappeared from this context. Ethimology is quite straightforward: oddahniti se - to recover breath (after a hard work or from a fright). Furthermore: _dih_ = breath
Click to expand...

 
oddech (Czech) = rest, relaxation, (vacation)...

(similar comment to Slovene could be for Czech too; instead of oddahniti se(S.) - oddechnout si(Cz.)). Furthermore: _dech_ = breath.


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak stopa = footprint.
Polish stopa = foot.


----------



## jazyk

Czech zboží = goods.
Polish zboże = cereal.


----------



## jazyk

Czech vzývat = to invoke (God).
Polish wzywać = to call; to appeal.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,



jazyk said:


> Czech vzývat = to invoke (God).
> Polish wzywać = to call; to appeal.



Well, but cannot  *wzywać* be used to call God too or do Polish have other verb for it?

Na shledanou.:


----------



## jazyk

> Well, but cannot  *wzywać* be used to call God too or do Polish have other verb for it?


Yes, you can use wzywać to invoke God, but the point is that Czech seems to use vzývat exclusively for that.


----------



## winpoj

Yep, it's because we have "vyzývat" to perform the other function.


----------



## slavian1

winpoj said:


> Yep, it's because we have "vyzývat" to perform the other function.


Wyzywać in Polish means (more or less, I cannot find a precise translation) : to abuse.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

winpoj said:


> Yep, it's because we have "vyzývat" to perform the other function.



And here we have another false friend . _Wyzywać_ in Polish means _to call somebody names_.


----------



## jazyk

Czech závod = company, establishment, mill, plant, works, factory.
Polish zawód = profession, occupation; disappointment.
Russian завод = factory; clockwork; winding up.

Czech závody/Polish zawody = competition.
Russian заводы = plural of завод.


----------



## winpoj

Slightly disagree: závod means establishment, mill... but not company (společnost, podnik). Also "závod" means "race" rather than competition (soutěž) and it means it in both singular and plural.


----------



## jazyk

To be unbiased, I used the definitions found in my dictionary.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Czech závod = company, establishment, mill, plant, works, factory.
Polish zawód = profession, occupation; disappointment.
Russian завод = factory; clockwork; winding up.
Slovene závod = institution, institute; establishment;


----------



## njumi

Jana337 said:


> Polish: Myśliwcy - bomber aircraft (or something like that)
> Czech: Myslivci - gamekeepers




Actually it should be _myśliwiec_ and it means  jet-fighter.  The plural  form  would be  _my__śliwce._  Bomber in Polish is  _bombowiec.

_BTW_. My__śliwy _is a hunter and _my__śliciel_ is a thinker.


----------



## jazyk

Czech věk = age.
Polish wiek = age; century.
Russian век = century.


----------



## Boniej

_Polish: przeprosić - to apologize_

_but_

_Upper Sorbian: přeprosyć - to invite_
_Lower Sorbian: pśepšosyś- to invite_


----------



## slavian1

Slovak: _starosti - sorrow_
Polish: starość - senility; old age


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Boniej said:


> _Polish: przeprosić - to apologize_
> 
> _but_
> 
> _Upper Sorbian: přeprosyć - to invite_
> _Lower Sorbian: pśepšosyś- to invite_


 
Two more:

Slovene: preprositi -- to convince someone to do something by making repeated pleas/requests

Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian: preprositi (nekome) -- to win a girl's hand


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Czech/Slovak: slovenský (slovensk-) -- "Slovak"

Serbian: slovenski (slovensk-) -- "Slavic"

Slovene*: slovenski (slovensk-) -- "Slovene/Slovenian"

*And other Slavic languages (with minor spelling differences)


----------



## jazyk

Czech opracovat/Slovak opracovať = to shape.
Polish opracować = to work out, to elaborate.


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovack obluda = monster.
Polish obłuda = hypocrisy.


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak stan = tent.
Polish stan = state.

Czech námět/Slovak námet = subject.
Polish namiot = tent.


----------



## Athaulf

jazyk said:


> Czech/Slovak stan = tent.
> Polish stan = state.



Funny - in Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian, _stan_ = _apartment_. 



> Czech námět/Slovak námet = subject.
> Polish namiot = tent.


In BCS, _namet_ means an oppressive and exploitive burden imposed by the powers-that-be; it evokes strong connotations of medieval lords mercilessly squeezing their serfs. Nowadays, it's often used as a sarcastic way of referring to excessive taxes, administrative fees, and the like.


----------



## jazyk

> Funny - in Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian, _stan_ = _apartment_.


In Macedonian, too. I had forgotten that.


----------



## Kolan

Athaulf said:


> Funny - in Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian, _stan_ = _apartment_.
> 
> In BCS, _namet_ means an oppressive and exploitive burden imposed by the powers-that-be; it evokes strong connotations of medieval lords mercilessly squeezing their serfs. Nowadays, it's often used as a sarcastic way of referring to excessive taxes, administrative fees, and the like.


Russian *стан* is either for remote field habitation (полевой *стан* бригады), 

or for opposing parties' respective area of location or influence (в нашем *стане*, в *стане* врагов, вражий *стан*), 

or for heavy machinery or steel/other metals processing equipment,
Прокатный *стан*
Прокатный *стан,* машина для обработки давлением металла и др. ... 5*.* Литейно-прокатный агрегат для производства алюминиевой проволоки: 
www.*cultinfo.ru*/fulltext/1/001/008/093/230.htm

or for posture or waist of a beautiful woman 
aleksandr blok's dreams as enacted in ada by van veen--and vice versa
Девичий *стан*, шелками схваченный, В туманном движется окне. И медленно пройдя меж пьяными, ... Её упругие шелка, И шляпа с траурными перьями. И в кольцах узкая рука. ...
www.*libraries.psu.edu*/nabokov/sklyar1.htm

or as a part of complex words (proper nouns) *-стан* meaning state, государство or provinces, or historical areas inhabited by Central Asia or Caucasaian nations (Таджикистан, Казахстан, Туркестан, Туркменистан, Айастан, Белуджистан)

*Намёт* - a kind of surface finish for medals and coats of arms.
*Talk:Russian Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
*Намет* черный с золотом. Вокруг щита цепь ордена св. ...
*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/Talk:Imperial_Russia


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech/Slovak stan = tent.
> Polish stan = state.


 


Athaulf said:


> Funny - in Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian, _stan_ = _apartment_.


 
In Slovene, *stan* most comonly refers to a person's *marital status* or a *herdsman's cottage in the mountains*. The Slovene word for *apartment* or *place of residence* is *stanovanje*.


----------



## jazyk

Czech patřit/Slovak patriť = to belong.
Polish patrzyć = to look.


----------



## jazyk

Czech pokušení/Slovak pokušenie = temptation.
Russian покушение = infringement.


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak rockový = rock (adj.).
Russian роковой = fatal.

Not exactly cognates, but still similar.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech pokušení/Slovak pokušenie = temptation.
> Russian покушение = infringement.


 
Slovene: pokušanje = tasting (wine tasting, degustation, etc.) The Slovene word for temptation is the related skušnjava.


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak budova = building (=edifice).
Polish budowa = building (act), construction (act), building site, structure, build (of body).


----------



## jazyk

Czech původ/Slovak pôvod = origin, cause.
Polish powód = reason, cause.
Russian повод = rein, cause.

So these overlap sometimes, but not always.


----------



## slavian1

jazyk said:


> Polish powód = reason, cause.


it also means - _a plaintiff, a __claimant_


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak obrazec = figure, diagram.
Polish obrazek = illustration.
Russian образец = sample; model.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech/Slovak obrazec = figure, diagram.
> Polish obrazek = illustration.
> Russian образец = sample; model.


 
Slovene obrazec = form (the kind you fill out), model, formula


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak žertva = offering to the gods.
Russian жертва = victim; sacrifice.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech/Slovak žertva = offering to the gods.
> Russian жертва = victim; sacrifice.


 
Slovene žrtev = victim, sacrifce, object of sacrifice


----------



## kknd

Polish żertwa isn't known much (and definitely isn't used in contemporary language), it can be found in bible though (in meaning: offering or sacrifice, i'm not sure: it can be some kind of altar...)


----------



## Nanon

jazyk said:


> Czech/Slovak rockový = rock (adj.).
> Russian роковой = fatal.
> Not exactly cognates, but still similar.



But Russian has роковый for rock.


> Среди музыки, представленной на фестивале, была классическая гитара, _роковая гитара_, джазовая гитара, гитара фламенко...



That's when word stress becomes important, if you don't want your rock guitar to become fatal...


----------



## Kolan

jazyk said:


> Czech pokušení/Slovak pokušenie = temptation.
> Russian покушение = infringement.


*Temptation* in Russian is *искушение*.


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak jednoduchý = simple.
Russian единодушный = unanimous.


----------



## jazyk

Czech smazat/Slovak zmazať = to erase.
Russian смазать = to lubricate.


----------



## Kolan

jazyk said:


> Czech smazat/Slovak zmazať = to erase.
> Russian *смазать* = to lubricate.


In Russian can be also *to miss badly* (in shooting, fighting).


----------



## Kolan

уеб (болг.) = world wide web
уеб(рус.)= fucked up someone


----------



## Darina

Kolan said:


> In Russian can be also *to miss badly* (in shooting, fighting).


 
"Cмазвам" in Bulgarian is "to lubricate", but also "to smash".
"Стан" has several meanings: "a loom", "a stature" and "a camp" but a native speaker will understand the first by default.


----------



## Kolan

Darina said:


> "Cмазвам" in Bulgarian is "to lubricate", but also "to smash".


I just forgot to mention it, as well, e.g., "*смазать* в харю" = to smash someone's (ugly) face/muzzle


----------



## Kolan

winpoj said:


> some people might replace it by "*výměnný *student", which is understandable but a bit illogical in my view.


*Выменный* (Russian) = belonging to or featuring cow's *udder*.


----------



## werrr

Kolan said:


> *Выменный* (Russian) = belonging to or featuring cow's *udder*.


That's "vemenný" in Czech.

vemeno (< výmě)  = udder
výměna = interchange


----------



## jazyk

Czech rázem = immediately; suddenly.
Polish razem = together.


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak kukla = mask, hood; pupa.
Russian кукла = doll.


----------



## njumi

jazyk said:


> Czech/Slovak kukla = mask, hood; pupa.
> Russian кукла = doll.



Polish _kukła_ also refers to some kind of a 'doll', to be exact to the effigy.


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak ústroj = clothes; gear; harness; organ.
Polish ustrój = system.


----------



## Kolan

Stanislav Zamyatin said:


> *čerstvy* hleb translates as *fresh* bread from Slovak, in Russian it means the opposite: tvrdy hleb, *stale* bread, *чёрствый* хлеб.


Bulgarian: *пресен* хляб = *fresh* bread
Russian: *пресный* хлеб = *low-salt* (or no-salt) bread


----------



## Kolan

erico said:


> in *Slovak* - English dictionary, I found "*strúhať* - to *grate*".


 


shifter78 said:


> Correct, the dictionary says:
> Quote:
> *strúhať*, -a, -ajú nedok.
> 4. hovor. expr. (čo) robiť, vytvárať, produkovať
> strúhať poklonu, poklony, komplimenty niekomu a) úctivo sa ukláňať (na pozdrav), b) chváliť niekoho, lichotivo sa vyslovovať o niekom;


*Russian*: *струхать* = 1) to *jerk off *(semen); 2) to *be *frightened/*scared* (of)


----------



## Kanes

Russian: _струхать_ - to jer off
Bulgarian: _страхът_ - the fear


----------



## Kolan

Kolan said:


> Bulgarian: *пресен* хляб = *fresh* bread
> Russian: *пресный* хлеб = *low-salt* (or no-salt) bread


Actually, in Russian *пресный* хлеб may also mean *no-yeast *bread (*без закваски*). E.g., *опресноки* (Библ.) = matzos, or a sort of matzos used by Catholic church.


----------



## heleona

Kanes said:


> Russian: _струхать_ - to jer off



I have never heard this word; is it a slang?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Kolan said:


> Bulgarian: *пресен* хляб = *fresh* bread
> Russian: *пресный* хлеб = *low-salt* (or no-salt) bread


 
Slovenian: presen/presna/presno = raw, uncooked (not used to describe bread, of course); rarely also fresh


----------



## Kolan

heleona said:


> I have never heard this word; is it a slang?


You can call it slang, of course, but it has other meanings, too.

"Сдери с них молоко за вредность и скажи, что тех, кто кровь сдает, кормят бацилой Х после сдачи. Не будь фраером. В Америке пять раз *струхнёшь* и машину покупаешь"
http://books.rusf.ru/xussr_av/aleshy01/aleshy01.0.html


----------



## Darina

Kolan said:


> You can call it slang, of course, but it has other meanings, too.
> 
> "Сдери с них молоко за вредность и скажи, что тех, кто кровь сдает, кормят бацилой Х после сдачи. Не будь фраером. В Америке пять раз *струхнёшь* и машину покупаешь"
> http://books.rusf.ru/xussr_av/aleshy01/aleshy01.0.html


 
Тhe word кормит in Bulgarian means to rip. Jack the Ripper- Джак Изкормвача.
xxx


----------



## Panda Nocta

Belarusian vs. Russian:
ложак (a bed) - ложка (a spoon), plural ложкi/ложки (I could not help smiling when I heard the phrase: "Ложкi былi прывiнчаны к полу"/"Beds were tied to the floor" since it sound like "Spoons were tied to the floor").
дыван (a carpet) - диван (a sofa)
плот (a fence) - плот (a raft)
гарбуз (a pumpkin) - арбуз (a water-melon)
ад (from) - ад (hell) (this one may be funny for Russian speakers since the word is sometimes written on doors as an instruction whether visitors should push or pull the door).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Panda Nocta said:


> ад (from) - ад (hell) (this one may be funny for Russian speakers since the word is sometimes written on doors as an instruction whether visitors should push or pull the door).


 
Croatian, Serbian and Bosnian visitors to Slovenia are often amused by "Ljubljana-zahod" signs on the freeway. "Zahod" means "toilet" or "latrine" in BCS (Czech too, I believe), but "west" in Slovene.


----------



## Kolan

Panda Nocta said:


> Belarusian vs. Russian:


*пей!* = *sing!* vs. пей! = *drink!*


----------



## Panda Nocta

Kolan said:


> *пей!* = *sing!* vs. пей! = *drink!*


I'm not sure about "пей" in Belarusian. I'd say "спявай".

By the way, another example comes from the times I saw a Russian reading Belarusian verses.
гады (Russian plural for "a skunk/a vermin/a reptile/a scoundrel") - гады (Belarusian plural for "a year")
He read it like "прошли г*а*ды" (scoundrels have passed by), should be "прайшлi гад*ы*" (years have passed by).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS: *grad* = city, town
Slovenian: *grad* = castle

BCS: *već* = already, but
Slovenian:* več* = more, any longer

BCS: *poruka* = message, errand
Slovenian: *poroka* = wedding

Czech, Slovak, Polish, etc.: *Dunaj* = Danube (BCS: Dunav = Danube)
Slovenian: *Dunaj* = Vienna

BCS: *trudna *(f.) = pregnant
Polish: *trudny* = hard
Slovenian: *truden* = tired

BCS: *sitan* = tiny
Slovenian: *siten* = cranky, irritable, annoyingly persistent

Croatian: *listopad* = October
Slovenian (traditional), Czech: *listopad* = November

Czech: *otrok* = captive, slave
Slovenian: *otrok* = child


----------



## Oletta

Kolan said:


> *пей!* = *sing!* vs. пей! = *drink!*



In Polish the word "piej!" is in imperative mood, the verb "piać" = cock-a-doodle-do.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Kolan said:


> *пей!* = *sing!* vs. пей! = *drink!*


 


Oletta said:


> In Polish the word "piej!" is in imperative mood, the verb "piać" = cock-a-doodle-do.


 
Slovenian: *poj!* = sing (imperative), *pij!* = drink (imperative)


----------



## Oletta

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian: *poj!* = sing (imperative), *pij!* = drink (imperative)


 *Pij! *is also the imperative form of drink ("pić") in Polish.


----------



## Nanon

Seen on a pack of cigarettes (I don't smoke, but...)

Czech *rakovina *= cancer (see also here)
Russian *раковина *= a shell, a sink...


----------



## Kolan

Panda Nocta said:


> I'm not sure about "*пей*" in Belarusian. I'd say "*спявай*".


"*Спявай!*" = imp. from *спяваць*, but there is also *пець*, imp. *пей*!


----------



## Kolan

*borový *(Czech) = (of) pine (_wood, grove_), *боровы* (Russian) = castrated male pigs elevated for tasty porc meat and fat _*or*_ fat, physically inactive men.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Many Slavic languages: *stol* = table
Slovenian: *stol* = chair


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian: *kuća* = house
Slovenian: *koča* = cabin, mountain hut

Slovenian: *hiša* = house
Bulgarian: *хижа (hiža/hizha)* = cabin, mountain hut

^^ Some interesting symmetry here!


----------



## jazyk

Czech přespat = to stay overnight.
Polish przespać/Slovak prespať = to sleep through.
Russian переспать = to oversleep.


----------



## Panda Nocta

jazyk said:


> Czech přespat = to stay overnight.
> Polish przespać/Slovak prespať = to sleep through.
> Russian переспать = to oversleep.


In most cases "переспать" is associated with "to get laid". Only some old or rather old-fashioned persons might use this word for other purposes.


----------



## Kolan

Panda Nocta said:


> In most cases "*переспать*" is associated with "to get laid".


*to get laid* stands rather for *перепихнуться*. (to have fast sex, quickie)


----------



## Panda Nocta

Kolan said:


> *to get laid* stands rather for *перепихнуться*. (to have fast sex, quickie)


In the local slang "переспать" neither denotes "to have a honey-moon", so either it is fast or slow is more about capabilities and conscience and less about words.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech přespat = to stay overnight.
> Polish przespać/Slovak prespať = to sleep through.
> Russian переспать = to oversleep.


 
Slovenian: *prespati* = to stay overnight, to sleep through, to oversleep


----------



## Kolan

Bulgarian *прах* = dust (any)
Russian *прах* = dust of the dead (only)


----------



## jazyk

Polish jatka = massacre.
Czech jatky/jatka = slaughterhouse; also massacre.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Bulgarian, Macedonian: *легло (leglo)* = bed, berth (originally mentioned in another thread)
Slovenian: *leglo* = litter of animals, breeding ground


----------



## jazyk

Czech výspa = promontory.
Polish wyspa = island.


----------



## jazyk

Russian лицо = face.
Macedonian лице = person; face.


----------



## Kanes

*Bulgarian* gora = forest
*Russian* gora = mountine


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Russian лицо = face.
> Macedonian лице = person; face.


 
Slovenian: *lice* = cheek (archaically also face)


----------



## iobyo

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Many Slavic languages: *stol* = table
> Slovenian: *stol* = chair



In Macedonian too, we say _стол(ица)_ for chair but use the Latin borrowing _маса_ for table. I should mention that _столица_ can also mean stool (excrement).


----------



## Nanon

jazyk said:


> Russian лицо = face.


And person too, according to the context...


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

iobyo said:


> In Macedonian too, we say _стол(ица)_ for chair but use the Latin borrowing _маса_ for table. I should mention that _столица_ can also mean stool (excrement).


 
Ah, this is very similar as in Slovenian, which uses the word *miza *(more or less the same Latin borrowing -- miza < me(n)sa ) for "table". As I wrote above, *stol *means "chair" in Slovenian, but *stolica* only means stool (excrement) or, more rarely, professorship. In some Slovenian dialects, however, *stolica* also means "chair" (which resulted in an amusing situation when I first found that out). Despite being one of the smallest Slavic languages, Slovenian is so dialectically diverse that it has a number of false friends *within* the language.


----------



## Mišo

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Ah, this is very similar as in Slovenian, which uses the word *miza *(more or less the same Latin borrowing -- miza < me(n)sa ) for "table". As I wrote above, *stol *means "chair" in Slovenian, but *stolica* only means stool (excrement) or, more rarely, professorship. In some Slovenian dialects, however, *stolica* also means "chair" (which resulted in an amusing situation when I first found that out). Despite being one of the smallest Slavic languages, Slovenian is so dialectically diverse that it has a number of false friends *within* the language.



Don´t know, if *russian* meaning of "stolica" has been mentioned already. 
An example. Original northeast Moscow vodka is called "Stolichnaya" (ISO 9 Stoličnaâ). It is the adjectival form of "stolitsa" ["столица"], meaning "the capital".


----------



## Kolan

Mišo said:


> Don´t know, if *russian* meaning of "stolica" has been mentioned already.
> An example. Original northeast Moscow vodka is called "Stolichnaya" (ISO 9 Stoličnaâ). It is the adjectival form of "stolitsa" ["столица"], meaning "the capital".


So, how would you understand in Slovenian "torzhestvenno v"ehat' v stolicu" or "Moskva - stolica nashei rodiny" ?

I am almost sure that "Stolichnaya" vodka would never sell in Slovenia?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Kolan said:


> So, how would you understand in Slovenian "torzhestvenno v"ehat' v stolicu" or "Moskva - stolica nashei rodiny" ?


 
Perhaps it would seem somewhat amusing, but the word *stolica *did mean "capital" in Slovenian many years ago. This use is now archaic, but the present-day word for a capital is similar -- *prestolnica -- *so many Slovenians could probably guess the Russian meaning from that. BTW, the shorter variant of this word -- *stolnica* -- refers to the seat of (or the main cathedral in) a Roman Catholic diocese.



Kolan said:


> I am almost sure that "Stolichnaya" vodka would never sell in Slovenia?


 
 Actually, I think most Slovenians wouldn't even notice the connection between "Stolichnaya" and the word "stolica".


----------



## iobyo

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Perhaps it would seem somewhat amusing, but the word *stolica *did mean "capital" in Slovenian many years ago. This use is now archaic, but the present-day word for a capital is similar -- *prestolnica -- *so many Slovenians could probably guess the Russian meaning from that. BTW, the shorter variant of this word -- *stolnica* -- refers to the seat of (or the main cathedral in) a Roman Catholic diocese.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think most Slovenians wouldn't even notice the connection between "Stolichnaya" and the word "stolica".



_Столица_ can also be used in this way ("a center of authority")* but not strictly as "capital". 

We have the word _пре(т)столнина_ for capital city which is very similar to the Slovenian version, but the term _главен град_ is much more common.

* answers.com/seat


----------



## Kolan

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Perhaps it would seem somewhat amusing, but the word *stolica *did mean "capital" in Slovenian many years ago. This use is now archaic, but the present-day word for a capital is similar -- *prestolnica -- *so many Slovenians could probably guess the Russian meaning from that. BTW, the shorter variant of this word -- *stolnica* -- refers to the seat of (or the main cathedral in) a Roman Catholic diocese.
> "stolica".


Russian has them in the opposite way: archaic is стольный/престольный град, while столица is modern.

Also, while стол stands for table in Russian, престол is tsar's seat or, more generally, tsar's authority.


----------



## jazyk

Czech řečník = spokesperson; orator.
Polish rzecznik = advocate; spokesperson.
Macedonian речник = dictionary.
Russian речник = river-transport worker.


----------



## sokol

jazyk said:


> Czech řečník = spokesperson; orator.
> Polish rzecznik = advocate; spokesperson.
> Macedonian речник = dictionary.
> Russian речник = river-transport worker.


Bosnian/Croatian/Montenegrin rječnik: dictionary
Serbian rečnik: dictionary

As far as I know in all those (like Macedonian) only the meaning 'dictionary' is possible.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

sokol said:


> Slovenian rečnik: dictionary


 
Is this archaic? I'm Slovenian and I have never seen this word used in any context. _Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika_ doesn't list it either.

The (modern) Slovenian word for "dictionary" is *slovar.*


----------



## sokol

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Is this archaic? I'm Slovenian and I have never seen this word used in any context. _Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika_ doesn't list it either.
> 
> The (modern) Slovenian word for "dictionary" is *slovar.*


Oh dear, I'm very sorry ... all my Slovenian dictionaries of course have "slovar" printed on them. It seems that Slovenian and BCMS are fighting a war in my head.  (I'll edit out above.)


----------



## winpoj

jazyk said:


> Czech řečník = spokesperson; orator.
> Polish rzecznik = advocate; spokesperson.
> Macedonian речник = dictionary.
> Russian речник = river-transport worker.



I am sorry but the Czech word for "spokesperson" is "mluvčí".


----------



## Kolan

TriglavNationalPark said:


> The (modern) Slovenian word for "dictionary" is *slovar.*


Surprising again, Russian has the same word, словарь.

Речник, which stands for a group of professions (masculine form), related to river industry and transport, is stressed on the 2nd syllable.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Croatian/Serbian/Bosnian: *volim* = I love * 
Slovenian: *volim *= I vote ** 

* 1st pers. sing. of *voljeti* = to love

** 1st pers. sing. of *voliti* = to vote


----------



## Piotr_WRF

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Croatian/Serbian/Bosnian: *volim* = I love *
> Slovenian: *volim *= I vote **
> 
> * 1st pers. sing. of *voljeti* = to love
> 
> ** 1st pers. sing. of *voliti* = to vote



Polish:

woleć - to prefer


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian: *pričati* = to tell

Slovenian: *pričati = *to testify (in court), to bear witness


----------



## el_tigre

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Two more:
> 
> Slovene: preprositi -- to convince someone to do something by making repeated pleas/requests
> 
> Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian: *preprositi* (nekome) -- to win a girl's hand




In fact it is *isprositi*.


----------



## mjtyson

OK, I managed to get through all 21 pages, and I think I have a few that haven't been mentioned yet:

žena (BCS):  woman
жена (RU):  wife

prijatelj (BCS):  friend
приятeль (RU):  friend, dude

Shades of meaning, I am sure, but my Russian teacher uses приятeль in the sense of "buddy, dude, chum" while my Serbian teacher uses prijatelj where my Russian teacher would use друг.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

mjtyson said:


> žena (BCS): woman
> жена (RU): wife


 
Interestingly enough, Slovenian uses *žena* in the same sense as Russian: meaning "wife" ("woman" is *ženska* in Slovenian).


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,



TriglavNationalPark said:


> Interestingly enough, Slovenian uses *žena* in the same sense as Russian: meaning "wife" ("woman" is *ženska* in Slovenian).



In Czech, *žena *means both _woman_ and _wife_. But there is also *manželka*, that means only wife. 

Na shledanou.:


----------



## Darina

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Interestingly enough, Slovenian uses *žena* in the same sense as Russian: meaning "wife" ("woman" is *ženska* in Slovenian).


 
In Bulgarian, женска means female and is usually used for animals. Don't call the waitress *ženska *when in Bulgaria, as a friend of mine from Macedonia did! It was really embarassing!


----------



## NotNow

My favorite is _jutro_.  It means tomorrow in Polish and morning in Croatian.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian: *pričati* = to tell
> 
> Slovenian: *pričati = *to testify (in court), to bear witness


 
Here's a pair of false friends closely related to the one above:

Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian: *priča = *story

Slovenian: *priča = *witness


----------



## Piotr_WRF

mjtyson said:


> žena (BCS):  woman
> жена (RU):  wife



In Polish _żona_ means _wife_. You can also say _małżonka_, but it sounds a little bit formal. _Woman_ is _kobieta_.


----------



## winpoj

Well, in Czech "žena" can mean either "woman" or "wife". "Manželka" means "wife" and it's quite a neutral word I think. If you want to sound formal, almost pompous, you can use the word "choť" for wife.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

I noticed this pair of false friends in the thread about jeans:

Slovak: *nohavice *= pants (AmE)
Slovenian: *nogavice* = socks


----------



## winpoj

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovak: *nohavice *= pants (AmE)



It is also a false friend between Czech and Slovak: In Czech "nohavice" means either of the two trouser legs, not trousers/pants as a whole (that would be "kalhoty").


----------



## Kolan

winpoj said:


> *trousers/pants* as a whole (that would be "*kalhoty*").


In Russian this word, borrowed from Czech, means *pantyhose/tights*. (Mostly written now as *колготы*.)


----------



## Mišo

winpoj said:


> It is also a false friend between Czech and Slovak: In Czech "nohavice" means either of the two trouser legs, not trousers/pants as a whole (that would be "kalhoty").



Not quite, because czech "nohavice" equals slovak "nohavica" and Czechs have Nohavica too.


----------



## Darina

Kolan said:


> In Russian this word, borrowed from Czech, means *pantyhose/tights*. (Mostly written now as *колготы*.)


 
In Bulgarian *kiloti* is a type of underwear for old women. Something like shorts, don't know exactly.
And I saw in the other thread that *zastava* in Czech means *deposit*. It's *outpost, piquet* in Bulgarian.


----------



## mjtyson

Darina said:


> And I saw in the other thread that *zastava* in Czech means *deposit*. It's *outpost, piquet* in Bulgarian.


 
Interesting...doesn't *zastava* (BCS) mean 'flag' in English???


----------



## trance0

Yes, and *zastava *also means flag in Slovenian, only the accent is not on the same syllable as in BCS(compare BCS "zAstava" and Slovene "zastAva").


----------



## texpert

Darina said:


> In Bulgarian *kiloti* is a type of underwear for old women. Something like shorts, don't know exactly.
> And I saw in the other thread that *zastava* in Czech means *deposit*. It's *outpost, piquet* in Bulgarian.


 
According to _slovniky.centrum.cz_ there seems to be a lot of possible translations of zástava (pledge, pawn, deposit, forfeit, gage, hostage, backbond, guaranty, collateral, security, plight..)

Anyway, it's current usage is mostly limited to *deposits* or *pawns *(though it is occasionaly used as *flag *in formal speeches) and indeed pawnbrokers (their shops are called *zastavárna*) have recently been thriving enough (with the financial crisis approaching they probably will continue so for years to come).


----------



## Kolan

mjtyson said:


> Interesting...doesn't *zastava* (BCS) mean 'flag' in English???


Modern use of *застава *in Russian is for border guards, either a fortified complex, station, or a military/police unit protecting the state border or other areas.


----------



## Juri

The pawn shops, named in Czech ZASTAVARNA, are in SlovenianZASTAVLJALNICA.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Zastava can also mean "collateral" (n.) in Slovenian, although this meaning is fairly rare.


----------



## texpert

I got to read a Czech translation of Pushkin yesterday (whatever the motives) and there was IT: *zástava* in the sense of "*love token*" (souvenir from loved-one). I wonder what the Russian original could have been. The online dictionary has promptly come up with *фант*, but somehow I can't take it..


----------



## Kolan

texpert said:


> *фант*, but somehow I can't take it..


That's fairly obsolete. Modern Russian would not use it in that sense, it's gone.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

texpert said:


> The online dictionary has promptly come up with *фант*, but somehow I can't take it..


 
But we do have a new (etymologically unrelated?) false friend: *fant* means "boy", "boyfriend", or "guy" in Slovenian.


----------



## Kolan

TriglavNationalPark said:


> But we do have a new (etymologically unrelated?) false friend: *fant* means "boy", "boyfriend", or "guy" in Slovenian.


It is a true "false friend", because *фантик* in modern Russian is used for attractive candy and pastry wrap (paper, foil) with picture etc. Children play square-folded *фантики*, trying to collect more by throwing them onto the adversary's ones laying randomly on a play desk.


----------



## texpert

TriglavNationalPark said:


> But we do have a new (etymologically unrelated?) false friend: *fant* means "boy", "boyfriend", or "guy" in Slovenian.


 

This fant seems to be a real one (false boyfriend). No relation to Czech whatsover. 

Yet the globally recognized game *Forfeits* is called "*hra na fanty*" - though *фантики *looks somewhat unrelated.


----------



## WannaBeMe

Does any other Slavic language has the word VELITI or VELETI (velim, veliš,...) or similar in the meaning to say or to order?


----------



## texpert

Bingo.
CZ
*Velet* = to command, give orders
*Velitel* = commander


----------



## Kolan

Russian повелитель means seigneur, used in elevated style to describe kings, tsars, gods, Satan, other supreme chiefs, husband in the eyes of his femme soumise. We can say повелитель державы, империи, мира, космоса, but not повелитель страны/города, unless in the context of a fairy tale.


----------



## texpert

To state that "Putin is повелитель of Russia" would not be such an overstatement then?


----------



## Kolan

texpert said:


> To state that "Putin is *повелитель* of Russia" would not be such an overstatement then?


Yes, it is an overstatement. (You can say, e.g., Нептун - *повелитель* морей.) The power of *повелитель* must be indisputable. I think, maybe, only Peter I the Great, the first Russian Emperor, would qualify. The Egyptian pharaohs, the most prominent Chinese emperors, Александр Македонский, Octavian August, Чингисхан - as well. .


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

WannaBeMe said:


> Does any other Slavic language has the word VELITI or VELETI (velim, veliš,...) or similar in the meaning to say or to order?


 
Slovenian has the word *veleti*, meaning to order (archaically also "to call" in the sense of naming someone or something). However, in most contexts, *ukazovati* would be used for "to order".


----------



## WannaBeMe

Kolan said:


> Russian повелитель means seigneur, used in elevated style to describe kings, tsars, gods, Satan, other supreme chiefs, husband in the eyes of his femme soumise. We can say повелитель державы, империи, мира, космоса, but not повелитель страны/города, unless in the context of a fairy tale.


 
We have also повеља, povelja -brevet, muniment...


----------



## WannaBeMe

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian has the word *veleti*, meaning to order (archaically also "to call" in the sense of naming someone or something). However, in most contexts, *ukazovati* would be used for "to order".


Could this veleti, in the meaning to call, be connected with Slovak volam sa...volaš sa...-my name is or it has different ethimology?


----------



## trance0

WannaBeMe said:


> Could this veleti, in the meaning to call, be connected with Slovak volam sa...volaš sa...-my name is or it has different ethimology?




I think you may be on to something here.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

WannaBeMe said:


> Could this veleti, in the meaning to call, be connected with Slovak volam sa...volaš sa...-my name is or it has different ethimology?


 
Almost certainly, even though I don't have my etymological dictionary with me right now to confirm it.

_Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika_ gives the following example: "*Velim se Janez Sever*" ("My name is Janez Sever"; literally "I call myself Janez Sever"). However, this use is archaic. Nowadays, one would say: "*Ime mi je Janez Sever*" or "*Moje ime je Janez Sever*".


----------



## jazyk

> Does any other Slavic language has the word VELITI or VELETI (velim, veliš,...) or similar in the meaning to say or to order?


Macedonian has veli, to say.


----------



## .Jordi.

Russian:* Пиздеть - *_to bullshit_, _to back talk_
Polish:* Piździć - *used only in 3rd person as impersonal verb: _piździ - it's cold_


----------



## WannaBeMe

.Jordi. said:


> Russian:* Пиздеть - *_to bullshit_, _to back talk_
> Polish:* Piździć - *used only in 3rd person as impersonal verb: _piździ - it's cold_


 
Serbian: pizditi (popizditi)- to get very angry (but only slang)


----------



## Kolan

WannaBeMe said:


> Serbian: pizditi (popizditi)- to get very angry (but only slang)


We have both* пиздить/**пиздить *and *пиздеть*.

This thread in the Russian forum features a more or less in-depth résumé

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1215319


----------



## texpert

*Pizda *- really, oh, really *ugly woman*, CZ


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

texpert said:


> *Pizda *- really, oh, really *ugly woman*, CZ


 
Slovenian: *pizda* = vagina (vulgar)


----------



## WannaBeMe

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian: *pizda* = vagina (vulgar)


 
Serbian: pizda-vagina
but also pizda(c)-a coward (slang)


----------



## texpert

Now that I think about it, pizda in CZ may have the same origins (vagina)


----------



## texpert

Switch from the "Mother feeds her baby.." thread:

SLO: Hitri otroci so kuhali jed v vrtu na Dunaju 
CZE (literally): Clever slaves were disemboweling poison in the drill hole on the Donau.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

texpert said:


> Switch from the "Mother feeds her baby.." thread:
> 
> SLO: Hitri otroci so kuhali jed v vrtu na Dunaju
> CZE (literally): Clever slaves were disemboweling poison in the drill hole on the Donau [Danube].



Wow! This is the best false friend sentence I've ever seen. Thanks for sharing it!

BTW, for those who don't understand it, here's the Slovenian meaning of this sentence:

"Quick children were cooking a dish in a garden in Vienna."


----------



## jazyk

Polish wiec = rally.
Czech věc = thing.

Polish rzecz = thing.
Czech řeč = speech.


----------



## cajzl

> But we do have a new (etymologically unrelated?) false friend: fant means "boy", "boyfriend", or "guy" in Slovenian.


In Czech there are several words with the root *fant*.

1. *fant* (zástava) = deposit, pawn; from Ger. das Pfand from Mid. Latin pantum from Latin pannum (= linen);
related verb: *fendovat* (pfänden) = to confiscate;

2. *fant, fanta* (obsolete) = foolish adolescent; from Ger. der Fant (= immature youngling) from It. infante/fante from Latin infans (= child);
related verbs: *fantit se* (imperf.) and *zfantit se* (perf.) = to dote on;

Náš Pepík se dočista _zfantil_ do sousedovic Mařeny.
Když zlé jazyky tvrdily, že se pobláznil a _zfantil_ do Jezerní panny, nebyly daleko od pravdy.

_According to my Concise Ethym. Dict. of the Czech Lang._


----------



## jazyk

Russian выразить = to express.
Czech vyrazit = to knock out, to smash down, to imprint, among many others.


----------



## texpert

jazyk said:


> Polish wiec = rally.
> Czech věc = thing.
> 
> Polish rzecz = thing.
> Czech řeč = speech.


 

Rather notorious PL/CZ:

_Pan szuka mieszkanie? _
_Ne, pán mešká šukání. _

(Are you looking for an acommodation? No, missing a f..ck.) 

miezskat (PL) - to live in
meškat (CZ) - to miss
szukat - to search
šukat - to f..k

Little bit less notorious: 

_To su paierosy mocne? _
_Moc ne. _
(Are these cigarettes strong? Not quite).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Speaking of Czech false friends, there's a notorious Slovenian/Czech pair: *foukat* in Czech means to blow, while *fukati* in Slovenian means, well, to fuck.

A Slovenian telephone company recently made a TV commercial based on this. I'm not allowed to post YouTube clips here, but you can go to YouTube's site yourself, do a search for *Planet Mobitelova reklama* and enjoy!


----------



## texpert

Now this is rather neat. 
Plus the chat below. 
What's interesting anyway, is that you probably got that from *Slovakian: fúkaj! *and *not Czech foukej! *(although it's hard to tell those crazy pale bodies apart on the beach, I should think).


----------



## DarkChild

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Speaking of Czech false friends, there's a notorious Slovenian/Czech pair: *foukat* in Czech means to blow, while *fukati* in Slovenian means, well, to fuck.
> 
> A Slovenian telephone company recently made a TV commercial based on this. I'm not allowed to post YouTube clips here, but you can go to YouTube's site yourself, do a search for *Planet Mobitelova reklama* and enjoy!



Fukam se in Bulgarian means to show off.


----------



## jazyk

Czech vid = verbal aspect.
Russian вид = view.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech vid = verbal aspect.
> Russian вид = view.


 
Slovenian: *vid* = sight; *glagolski vid =*verbal aspect
(*razgled* = view)


----------



## Kanes

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian: *vid* = sight; *glagolski vid =*verbal aspect
> (*razgled* = view)


 
Bulgarian вид = kind/species


----------



## WannaBeMe

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian: *vid* = sight; *glagolski vid =*verbal aspect
> (*razgled* = view)


 
BCS (Serbian): *vid - *eye-sight, aspect, seeing, species, vision, guise;
*view* - vidik, gledište, smotra, razgledanje, dogled;


----------



## jbird74

Croatian -> novac, lova - money

Croatian -> veza, odnos - relationship


----------



## trance0

jbird74 said:


> croatian -> veza, odnos - relationship




The same in Slovene, except for the accent in "odnos": BCS "Odnos" vs Slovene "odnOs" - (stress is marked by capital letters).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

WannaBeMe said:


> BCS (Serbian):
> *view* - ...gledište,...


 
A partial false friend in Slovenian:

*gledališče* = theater


----------



## texpert

*hlediště* - auditorium
*divadlo *- theatre


----------



## Heroj_MKD

Macedonian / Bulgarian

мрсно= fat macedonian
мрЬсно= disgusting Bulgarian


----------



## Heroj_MKD

Macedonian vs Serbo-Croat

Macedonian баци ме доле (baci me dole) = kiss me down (it means the genitals )
Serbo-Croat baci me dole = throw me down (on the ground)


----------



## jazyk

Czech přepis = transcript, copy; transcription; revision.
Polish przepis = regulation, rule, provision.


----------



## jazyk

Czech zatvrdit = to harden.
Polish zatwierdzić = to authorize, to approve.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech zatvrdit = to harden.
> Polish zatwierdzić = to authorize, to approve.


 
Slovenian:

*zatrditi* = to claim (to state that something is true), to assert, archaically also to harden, to reinforce


----------



## hinko

Russian: *быстрый - *quick
Slovene*:  bister -* clever (or clear)

Russian: *медленно - *slow
Slovene*: megleno -* foggy


----------



## texpert

In Czech *bystře* does have both meanings, though the first is rather obsolete. Wonder where the *bistro *originated. In Russian possibly?

*Mod Edit: discussion continued here.*


----------



## WannaBeMe

hinko said:


> Russian: *быстрый - *quick
> Slovene*: bister -* clever (or clear)
> 
> Russian: *медленно - *slow
> Slovene*: megleno -* foggy


 
BCS: *bistra voda* - liquid, lucid, transparent, clear water
*bistar/bistri um*- clever mind


----------



## Piotr_WRF

hinko said:


> Russian: *быстрый - *quick
> Slovene*:  bister -* clever (or clear)



Polish:

_*bystry*_ - clever, quick in thinking


----------



## Heroj_MKD

In Macedonian бистaр=clear, clever (bistar)


----------



## Kanes

In Bulgarian bistro is the neutral gender of clear. Also when you change the stress it means something like a cafe where they sell food.


----------



## trance0

In Slovene, the basic meanings are the same as in Bulgarian: bIstro (neutral gender of clear), bistrO (caffe, where one can also get food).

* Capital letters mark the stress in words.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Croatian (BCS):

*podoban* = eligible

Slovenian:

*podoben* = similar


----------



## jazyk

Podobný also means similar in Czech and Slovak. In Polish it's spelled podobny and in Russian подобный. So it looks like BCS is wrong.


----------



## jazyk

> I noticed that the Croatian clip includes at least one word that isn't used in Serbian, namely *zrak* (=air).


In Czech zrak means eyesight, vision, look, gaze.


----------



## winpoj

It seems you must be using a substandard dictionary, jazyk. I can't imagine a situation where "zrak" would mean "look" or "gaze".


----------



## jazyk

Spočinul zrakem na její tváři.


----------



## winpoj

Ok, I'm withdrawing my comment.


----------



## werrr

winpoj said:


> It seems you must be using a substandard dictionary, jazyk. I can't imagine a situation where "zrak" would mean "look" or "gaze".


No, it seems you have substandard imagination. 

všechny zraky se obrátily/odvrátily na…
utkvěl/spočinul mu zrak na…
upřít zrak
sklopit zrak
odvrátit zrak
spočinout zrakem
utkvít/utkvět zrakem
nehnout zrakem
stíhat zrakem
před zraky
…


----------



## winpoj

No to jste mi tedy vytřeli zrak.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

jazyk said:


> In Czech zrak means eyesight, vision, look, gaze.



This would be _wzrok_ in Polish. Quite similar actually if not for the _w_ at the beginning.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Piotr_WRF said:


> This would be _wzrok_ in Polish. Quite similar actually if not for the _w_ at the beginning.


 
Slovenian:

*zrak* = air
*vzrok* = cause, reason (for something)


----------



## Mišo

jazyk said:


> In Czech zrak means eyesight, vision, look, gaze.



The same in Slovak.


----------



## Heroj_MKD

in macedonian zrak= radiance / beam / incident ray


----------



## WannaBeMe

jazyk said:


> Podobný also means similar in Czech and Slovak. In Polish it's spelled podobny and in Russian подобный. So it looks like BCS is wrong.


 
Our similar is *sličan* , I now Russian has also *sličen* in the same maening.
Do you have something like that?


----------



## winpoj

"Sličný" in Czech means beautiful, handsome... It's a bit dated.


----------



## Mišo

WannaBeMe said:


> Our similar is *sličan* , I now Russian has also *sličen* in the same maening.
> Do you have something like that?



"sličan" and "sličen" could be etymological cognates with Czech/Slovak "sloučen" and "zlúčený", which mean "combined". But maybe I misjudge it.


----------



## Mišo

> Our similar is sličan



Has this something with your word "slike"? Don´t know, what does it mean, but have watched it many times.


----------



## trance0

I think it has more to do with "ličan": "s + ličan = sličan". Ličan comes from "lik" if I am not mistaken.

Compare: sličan(=s+ličan), srodan(=s+rodan)


----------



## Heroj_MKD

in macedonian similar = сличен  (slichen)


----------



## trance0

In Slovene we also use "sličen" = similar.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*BCS:*

*odati* = to betray, to reveal

*Slovenian:*

*oddati* = to give something up, to transfer ownership


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

trance0 said:


> In Slovene we also use "sličen" = similar.


 
SSKJ lists this word as archaic, however.


----------



## trance0

It may be marked so, but it is still used in many dialects and in literary language occasionally.


----------



## texpert

What is the Slovene verb for washing off the make-up? I remember it sounded similar to "blázniti" (fooling) in Czech.


----------



## jazyk

Czech zavírat = to close.
Polish zawierać = to contain.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

texpert said:


> What is the Slovene verb for washing off the make-up? I remember it sounded similar to "blázniti" (fooling) in Czech.


 
You have me stumped here. The Slovenian word *blazniti *is relatively rare and means "to cause great confusion," while *blazneti* means "to act crazy." I can't think of any single word that means "to wash off makeup." I'd use *odstraniti ličilo*.



jazyk said:


> Czech zavírat = to close.
> Polish zawierać = to contain.


 
*Slovenian:*

*zavirati* = to brake (a vehicle), to delay, to keep something from happening


----------



## Darina

In Bulgarian:
Завирам - to tuck,  insert something, to start boiling


----------



## phosphore

TriglavNationalPark said:


> *BCS:*
> 
> *odati* = to betray, to reveal
> 
> *Slovenian:*
> 
> *oddati* = to give something up, to transfer ownership


 
There are at least two more meanings in Serbian, one being similar to the Slovenian one: _odati priznanje _or_ odati počast _means_ to show respect, odati se piću _or_ odati se kocki - to become addicted to alcohol _or_ gambling._


----------



## phosphore

jazyk said:


> In Czech zrak means eyesight, vision, look, gaze.


 
In Serbian from Serbia  _zrak_ means _ray_ (of light). But we all understand it when it should mean _air_; perhaps because we say _prozračiti_ for _to air out._



Darina said:


> In Bulgarian:
> Завирам - to tuck, insert something, to start boiling


 
In Serbian _uvriti_ is to start boiling.


----------



## Darina

phosphore said:


> In Serbian _uvriti_ is to start boiling.


 
In Bulgarian _увирам_ is more or less the end of the process boiling, cooking, I mean the time when the food is ready. And the expression _увира ми главата_ (lit. my head is getting boiled) means _I am becoming wiser, smarter_.

This is the most hilarious thread ever!


----------



## phosphore

Darina said:


> In Bulgarian _увирам_ is more or less the end of the process boiling, cooking, I mean the time when the food is ready. And the expression _увира ми главата_ (lit. my head is getting boiled) means _I am becoming wiser, smarter_.
> 
> This is the most hilarious thread ever!


 
Actually I am not sure if _uvriti _means _to start _or_ to finish boiling_


----------



## WannaBeMe

phosphore said:


> Actually I am not sure if _uvriti _means _to start _or_ to finish boiling_


 
_Vriti_ or _vreti_ means "the process of ebullition", the same as "ključati, kipiti" and _uvreti_ means "this state of abullition is achieved" thus it is start of ebullation so you should break cooking, right?


----------



## phosphore

"Voda vri" ("the water is boiling") when it comes to 100°C or at least 95°C; I mean that is how I use it. Knowing that, I am not sure if "voda je uvrila" means "it came to 100°C" and so "it has just started boiling" or "it finished boiling"="there is no more water" 

Having just said that, I think that it could mean both, but "provreti" can have the former, but cannot have the latter meaning.


----------



## Heroj_MKD

Darina said:


> In Bulgarian _увирам_ is more or less the end of the process boiling, cooking, I mean the time when the food is ready. And the expression _увира ми главата_ (lit. my head is getting boiled) means _I am becoming wiser, smarter_.
> 
> This is the most hilarious thread ever!



In Macedonian we say: да зоврие (da zovrie)= to boil . And the expression „главата ми врие’’ (lit. my head is boiling) means I have headache (mostly of stress, anger or agony).
воздух = air (vozduh)
зрак = ray, beam (zrak)
In Macedonian we have no real infinitiv like in other slavic languages. It's much like the English infinitiv. for example:
to play (English)        ;spielen (German)    ; jouer  (French)
да игра (Macedonian); igrati (Serbo/Croat); игратЬ (Russian)


----------



## phosphore

Heroj_MKD said:


> In Macedonian we say: да зоврие (da zovrie)= to boil . And the expression „главата ми врие’’ (lit. my head is boiling) means I have headache (mostly of stress, anger or agony).
> воздух = air (vozduh)
> зрак = ray, beam (zrak)
> In Macedonian we have no real infinitiv like in other slavic languages. It's much like the English infinitiv. for example:
> to play (English) ;spielen (German) ; jouer (French)
> да игра (Macedonian); igrati (Serbo/Croat); игратЬ (Russian)


 
We say "vri mi u glavi" ("it is boiling in my head") to say "I have so much thought, I am preoccupied"


----------



## jazyk

Czech žárlivost = jealousy.
Polish żarliwość = fervor, passion.

Czech stav = state, condition; loom.
Polish staw = pond; joint.


----------



## jazyk

Czech stávka = strike (as in to go on strike).
Polish stawka = rate; stake (in game).


----------



## Duya

jazyk said:


> Czech stávka = strike (as in to go on strike).
> Polish stawka = rate; stake (in game).



BCS stavka = item, entry (as in a list)


----------



## Azori

jazyk said:


> Czech stávka = strike (as in to go on strike).
> Polish stawka = rate; stake (in game).


Slovak stávka = bet


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*stavka* = strike (same as in Czech)

It's also the dual form of *stavek* (= sentence), but that's another story.


----------



## holingher

Soba - Serbian/Croatian= room, Romanian=stove
grad (most Slavic languages)-city, Romanian= rank.
Romanian is the NON-Slavic language with the most Slavic elements in it.
Slavs assimilated a lot of romanians (you called us with the exonime "vlah"(voloch,vlasi,wloch), we took a lot of word and some phonetic combination from you. That makes Romanian unique betweeen the other Romance languages. The core of my mother tongue is pure Romance. But I recognise A LOT of Slavic words. A lot... but, because the syntaxe and morphology is Latin, I cannot communicate with you.. 
hrana, jupan, plug, zori, isvor, islaz, bistra, seliste, hrana... just a few... yes, because of the amount of Slavic words in our language, you could consider us your cousins (not brethren, but surela cousins...). What is the difference between a Romanian from "Vlashko" and a Danube-Bulgarian? Not big...


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

holingher said:


> grad(most slavic languages)-city



In many Slavic languages, *grad* means "castle" rather than "city". It's a common false friend.

By the way, thank you for the information about Slavic words in Romanian. It's a fascinating topic.

Of course, Romanian and Slavic languages also share many Romance words. For example, the word Romanian word for "duck" (*raţă*) is very similar to the Slovenian word for "duck" (*raca*).

Hungarian also exhibits some Slavic influences, but probably not as many.

By the way:

Slovak:
*kačica* = duck

Slovenian:
*kačica* = little snake (diminutive of *kača*)


----------



## Mišo

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovak:
> *kačica* = duck
> 
> Slovenian:
> *kačica* = little snake (diminutive of *kača*)



In Slovak is "káča" in a way diminutive of "kačica", because it´s virtually nestling of it.


----------



## Azori

Mišo said:


> In Slovak is "káča" in a way diminutive of "kačica", because it´s virtually nestling of it.


Actually, a diminutive of kačica (or kačka) would be kačička. Káča, káčatko, kačiatko = duckling


----------



## Mišo

lior neith said:


> Actually, a diminutive of kačica (or kačka) would be kačička. Káča, káčatko, kačiatko = duckling



However I wrote it´s diminutive "in a way".
Notable "kačiatko" is absolutely gooey. 

Interesting, that *"-ica"* makes diminutives in Slovene (and presumably also in BCS?) from primal words. This ending has quite neutral function in our place, evently it could have little bit antipodal effect. On the other hand, for Slovaks could seem diminutives words like "Slova*ška*/Slova*čka*" or "Koro*ška*", because they have our suffixes for diminutives.


----------



## Duya

Mišo said:


> Interesting, that *"-ica"* makes diminutives in Slovene (and presumably also in BCS?) from primal words. This ending has quite neutral function in our place



In BCS, -ica is a diminutive suffix only when applied to feminine words. Its second function is to form feminine forms of some masculine words, such as occupations: učiteljica, kraljica, krojačica, or female animals: mišica, slonica. Still elsewhere, its original root is lost, whatewer it was, and we only have the -ica words: granica, krtica, oranica.


----------



## robbie_SWE

holingher said:


> Soba - Serbian/Croatian= room, Romanian=stove
> grad (most Slavic languages)-city, Romanian= rank.
> Romanian is the NON-Slavic language with the most Slavic elements in it.
> Slavs assimilated a lot of romanians (you called us with the exonime "vlah"(voloch,vlasi,wloch), we took a lot of word and some phonetic combination from you. That makes Romanian unique betweeen the other Romance languages. The core of my mother tongue is pure Romance. But I recognise A LOT of Slavic words. A lot... but, because the syntaxe and morphology is Latin, I cannot communicate with you..
> hrana, jupan, plug, zori, isvor, islaz, bistra, seliste, hrana... just a few... yes, because of the amount of Slavic words in our language, you could consider us your cousins (not brethren, but surela cousins...). What is the difference between a Romanian from "Vlashko" and a Danube-Bulgarian? Not big...


 
This was a really bad example Holingher (1. _soba_ was discused in another thread about its Turkish origin and how it spread in the Balkans, 2. you know that Swedish has *grad* too; it means "grade", "rank") and this discussion should not be opened here again. 

There are several threads dealing with this matter, but please don't do it here (the thread's name is called "All *Slavic* languages...", Romanian isn't one of them). 

Respectfully, 

 robbie


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Duya said:


> In BCS, -ica is a diminutive suffix only when applied to feminine words. Its second function is to form feminine forms of some masculine words, such as occupations: učiteljica, kraljica, krojačica, or female animals: mišica, slonica. Still elsewhere, its original root is lost, whatewer it was, and we only have the -ica words: granica, krtica, oranica.


 
Most of this is also true for Slovenian. One notable difference is that forming feminine diminutives with *-ka* suffixes is considerably more common in Slovenian:

*raca* = duck
*račka* = little duck, duckling


----------



## jazyk

"Kind of" false:

Czech kostka - cube; plaid.
Polish kostka - ankle; knuckle; tablet; cube.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Croatian (BCS):

*okno* = pit, mineshaft, pane, porthole

Slovenian:

*okno* = window


----------



## WannaBeMe

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Croatian (BCS):
> 
> *okno* = pit, mineshaft, pane, porthole
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *okno* = window




Serbian ist okno also window, rar used but still used.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

WannaBeMe said:


> Serbian ist okno also window, rar used but still used.


 
I see. Is it used specifically for small windows (the size of portholes) or any window?

By the way, *okno* is the only word for "window" in Slovenian.


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Croatian (BCS):
> 
> *okno* = pit, mineshaft, pane, porthole
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *okno* = window


Slovak: okno = window


----------



## Piotr_WRF

In Polish, _okno_ also means only _window_.


----------



## texpert

*Okno*, in Czech, is also frequently used when speaking of *black-out* (referring to the memory loss, mostly due to the high intake of alcoholic beverages). Does this meaning occurr in any other Slavic language?


----------



## Azori

texpert said:


> *Okno*, in Czech, is also frequently used when speaking of *black-out* (referring to the memory loss, mostly due to the high intake of alcoholic beverages). Does this meaning occurr in any other Slavic language?


Same in Slovak, though in fact _dostať_ _okno,_ _mať_ _okno_ are only colloquial idioms, the primary meaning of okno in Slovak is the window.


----------



## WannaBeMe

TriglavNationalPark said:


> I see. Is it used specifically for small windows (the size of portholes) or any window?
> 
> By the way, *okno* is the only word for "window" in Slovenian.



Sofar I know, it means only window with no reguarding on size. But the most used word for window is *prozor*. 
It is also possible that some people say okno for a window without glas but I am completely unsure for that.
In my opinion okno und prozor are synonims but okno sounds a little bit archaic. My grany perhaps would say rather okno than prozor but....its all relative.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Czech:

*rozhlas* = broadcast, radio

Croatian (BCS):

*razglas* = audio system, public address system

Slovenian:

*razglas* = official public announcement or notification (usually written)


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*rozhlas* = broadcast


----------



## Mišo

Polish:
*podobać się* *→* to like, to attract

Czech & Slovak:
*podobat se & podobať sa* *→* look like, to resemble


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Mišo said:


> Polish:
> *podobać się* *→* to like, to attract
> 
> Czech & Slovak:
> *podobat se & podobať sa* *→* look like, to resemble


 
Here's a related pair of false friends from a few weeks ago:



> Croatian (BCS):
> 
> *podoban* = eligible
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *podoben* = similar


----------



## WannaBeMe

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Czech:
> 
> *rozhlas* = broadcast, radio
> 
> Croatian (BCS):
> 
> *razglas* = audio system, public address system
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *razglas* = official public announcement or notification (usually written)




Hmmm I know razglas in Serbian only as the same as in Slovenian (official public announcement or notification. 
Its definitely not "Audio system" what we call also audio sistem or zvučni sistem.
And it may be PA system as you said.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

WannaBeMe said:


> Hmmm I know razglas in Serbian only as the same as in Slovenian (official public announcement or notification.
> Its definitely not "Audio system" what we call also audio sistem or zvučni sistem.
> And it may be PA system as you said.


 
Thanks! I did some double-chacking and it should have been "speaker system" rather than "audio system".

By the way, the Slovenian meaning of "razglas" wasn't mentioned in the online Croatian dictionaries I checked, but they tend to be incomplete.


----------



## winpoj

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Czech:
> 
> *rozhlas* = broadcast, radio



Well, I don't think this is correct. In Czech the verb "to broadcast" is "vysílat" and the noun "a broadcast" is "vysílání".

"Rozhlas" only means "radio" as a system or as an institution, i.e. not as a radio set (that would be "rádio" or "rozhlasový přijímač").


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

winpoj said:


> Well, I don't think this is correct. In Czech the verb "to broadcast" is "vysílat" and the noun "a broadcast" is "vysílání".
> 
> "Rozhlas" only means "radio" as a system or as an institution, i.e. not as a radio set (that would be "rádio" or "rozhlasový přijímač").


 
Oops! I've got to stop trusting free online dictionaries and get myself some real ones.


----------



## Mišo

Here are another picked aces of Polish - Slovak false friendiness:

czerstwy → stale
čerstvý → fresh

dywan → carpet
diván → settee, sofa

chandra → sadness, irritation
handra → rag

jagoda → berry
jahoda → strawberry

krzesło → chair
kreslo → armchair

napad → attack, outburst
nápad → idea

pamiętnik → diary
pamätník → monument

pokuta → penance
pokuta → penalty

powieść → novel
povesť → fame, reputation, legend

rzecz → matter
reč → speech

wiec → assembly
vec → matter, thing

wróg → enemy
vrah → murderer

zachód → west, sunset, trouble, effort
záchod → toilet

zawsze → always
zavše → sometimes


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Polish:

_rozgłos_ - fame, renown, publicity
_rozgłośnia_ - (audio) broadcasting company


----------



## Azori

Mišo said:


> napad → attack, outburst
> nápad → idea
> 
> pamiętnik → diary
> pamätník → monument


In Slovak there's also *napadnutie* which means an attack, and pamätník has another meaning apart from the monument -an album, memorials, same as in Polish.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Mišo said:


> Here are another picked aces of Polish - Slovak false friendiness:
> 
> [...]
> 
> dywan → carpet
> diván → settee, sofa


 
Slovenian:

*divan* = settee, sofa



Mišo said:


> jagoda → berry
> jahoda → strawberry


 
Slovenian:

*jagoda* = strawberry, berry



Mišo said:


> napad → attack, outburst
> nápad → idea


 
Slovenian:

*napad* = attack, outburst



Mišo said:


> pamiętnik → diary
> pamätník → monument


 
Slovenian:

*pametnik* = smart man (rare, bookish; derived from *pamet* = intelligence, smartness)



Mišo said:


> powieść → novel
> povesť → fame, reputation, legend


 
Slovenian:

*povest* = story, tale

Croatian (BCS):

*povijest* = history



Mišo said:


> rzecz → matter
> reč → speech


 
Slovenian:

*reč* = thing

BCS:

*reč, riječ = *word



Mišo said:


> wiec → assembly
> vec → matter, thing


 
Slovenian:

*več* = more

BCS:

*već = *already



Mišo said:


> wróg → enemy
> vrah → murderer


 
Slovenian:

*vrag* = Devil, evil man (archaically also enemy)



Mišo said:


> zachód → west, sunset, trouble, effort
> záchod → toilet


 
Slovenian:

*zahod* = west, sunset

BCS:

*zahod *= toilet
[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## Mišo

lior neith said:


> pamätník has another meaning apart from the monument - an album, memorials





TriglavNationalPark said:


> *pametnik* = smart man (rare, bookish; derived from *pamet* = smartness)



Lior surely remembers "Filmy pre pamätníkov", "Movies for coevals".

Slovníky slovenského jazyka construe:

*pamätník*

*1. človek*, ktorý sa na niečo pamätá, kto niečo sám zažil, očitý svedok niečoho, súčasník:
Lebo pamätníka nebolo, aby dakde dáka žena takô dieťa bola porodila. (Dobšinský)
V Trapiari niet pamätníka, aby kto bol fúzy nosil. (Kukučín)
To boli všetko pamätníci prvej velikej cholery. (Kukučín)  

*2. kniha*, do ktorej sa na pamiatku zapisujú podpisy alebo kratšie texty, prípadne kreslia kresby: 
Zapísala si veršík do svojho pamätníčka.

*3. inštitúcia* na uchovávanie literárnych pamiatok:
Pamätník slovenskej literatúry v Matici slovenskej

*4. umelecké dielo, predmet* na uctenie pamiatky, ktorý pripamätáva nejakú udalosť - pomník, socha, stĺp a pod.:
Vojaci položili vence k pamätníku oslobodenia.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Mišo said:


> Slovníky slovenského jazyka construe:
> 
> *pamätník*
> 
> *1. človek*, ktorý sa na niečo pamätá, kto niečo sám zažil, očitý svedok niečoho, súčasník:
> Lebo pamätníka nebolo, aby dakde dáka žena takô dieťa bola porodila. (Dobšinský)
> V Trapiari niet pamätníka, aby kto bol fúzy nosil. (Kukučín)
> To boli všetko pamätníci prvej velikej cholery. (Kukučín)
> 
> *2. kniha*, do ktorej sa na pamiatku zapisujú podpisy alebo kratšie texty, prípadne kreslia kresby:
> Zapísala si veršík do svojho pamätníčka.
> 
> *3. inštitúcia* na uchovávanie literárnych pamiatok:
> Pamätník slovenskej literatúry v Matici slovenskej
> 
> *4. umelecké dielo, predmet* na uctenie pamiatky, ktorý pripamätáva nejakú udalosť - pomník, socha, stĺp a pod.:
> Vojaci položili vence k pamätníku oslobodenia.


 
This brings us to our next pair of false friends...

Slovak:

*pamäť =* memory

Slovenian:

*pamet =* smartness, intelligence


----------



## Mišo

Probably more famous pairs of false friends:


*Polish*
je - eat (3rd p. sg.)

*Czech*
je - is
je - them

*Slovak*
je - is
je - eat (3rd p. sg. - cf. with German "der Mensch ist, was er isst")


*Slovenian*
bil - was (3rd p. sg. m.g.)
država (držáva) - country (as political construction)

*Slovak*
bil - beat, castigate (3rd p. sg. m.g.)
dŕžava - dependency, praedium


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Mišo said:


> *Slovak*
> je - is
> je - eat (3rd p. sg. - cf. with German "der Mensch ist, was er isst")


 
The same is true in Slovenian:

Fant *je* suh. = The boy is thin.
Fant ne *je* mesa. = The boy doesn't eat meat.*

* To avoid ambiguity, this form is sometimes spelled *jé* in books and television subtitles. It's also pronounced differently.


----------



## Azori

Mišo said:


> *Slovenian*
> država (držáva) - country (as political construction)
> 
> *Slovak*
> dŕžava - dependency, praedium


_D__ŕžava_ may be in dictionaries, but it is not used. I didn't even know we have such word in Slovak. I only know držať, držiak, držiteľ, but not dŕžava. I searched for the meanings -závislosť; pozemok, nehnuteľnosť  ??


----------



## winpoj

We also have the word "država" in Czech meaning something like dependency, colony, dominion...
It's a bit obsolete and not terribly high-frequency word but I'd guess that most educated speakers would know it.


----------



## texpert

I believe one could hear it on the news programs as late as in the 80's. Strange feeling, to find oneself on the other side of of the age gap..


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

When I mentioned the word "boy" above, I was reminded of this well-known pair of false friends:

Czech/Slovak:

*chlapec* = boy

Slovenian:

*hlapec* = servant

...which is somewhat similar to a pair of false friends that we already talked about in this thread:

Czech/Slovak:

*otrok* = slave

Slovenian:

*otrok* = child


----------



## Mišo

lior neith said:


> _D__ŕžava_ may be in dictionaries, but it is not used. I didn't even know we have such word in Slovak. I only know držať, držiak, držiteľ, but not dŕžava. I searched for the meanings -závislosť; pozemok, nehnuteľnosť  ??



I bear this archaic but nice word in mind since my school years. It evoke the atmosfore of history lessons and it identifies with colonial era.
Thereunto I have heard or read of "dŕžava" in many other contexts. Google results with "dŕžava"


----------



## Azori

Those many other contexts in the results are just historical contexts.


----------



## Mišo

> Fant je suh. = The boy is thin.
> Fant ne je mesa. = The boy doesn't eat meat.


*Slovenian*
suh - thin

*Slovak *
suchý - dryly
suchý ako kosť - bone-dry




> Those many other contexts in the results are just historical contexts.


You would have to just copy-read it, for instance right in the fourth googled site is "dŕžava" used in the meaning "haven of rest".


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Mišo said:


> *Slovenian*
> suh - thin
> 
> *Slovak *
> suchý - dryly
> suchý ako kosť - bone-dry



Besides "thin", *suh* also means "dry" in Slovenian. For example:

*Zemlja/prst je suha.* = The soil/topsoil is dry.

Another, more informal meaning of *suh* is "broke" (without any money).


----------



## Azori

Mišo said:


> *Slovak *
> suchý - dryly
> suchý ako kosť - bone-dry


Dryly (or drily) is an adverb, hence
sucho -dryly
suchý/á/é/í -dry


----------



## Mišo

> Another, more informal meaning of suh is "broke" (without any money).


Here again, they say generally - mám suchoty, som na sucho.



> Zemlja/prst je suha. = The soil/topsoil is dry.


*Slovenian*
prst - topsoil

*Slovak*
prst - finger
prsť - soil



> Dryly (or drily) is an adverb, hence
> sucho -dryly
> suchý/á/é/í -dry


I was also a bit surprised thereby. Do not I give too much of credence to this "mistaken" dictionary?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Mišo said:


> *Slovenian*
> prst - topsoil



It depends on the gender:*

prst (feminine)* = topsoil, soil
*prst (masculine)* = finger, toe


----------



## phosphore

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> *povest* = story, tale
> 
> Croatian (BCS):
> 
> *povijest* = history
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> *zahod* = west, sunset
> 
> BCS:
> 
> *zahod *= toilet


 
I must say that _povest_ means _story _or_ tale_ in Serbia (as in _ova povest počinje pre mnogo godina_), although it is not used everyday; regarding _zahod_, I have never heard or seen it used in the sense of _toilet_ here, though it is not used everyday either, it means _sunset _(as in _sunce je na zahodu_).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

phosphore said:


> regarding _zahod_, I have never heard or seen it used in the sense of _toilet_ here, though it is not used everyday either, it means _sunset _(as in _sunce je na zahodu_).



I believe that this meaning (*zahod* = latrine, toilet) is common particularly in Croatia and possibly Bosnia. Perhaps our Croatian members can confirm this. I know that Croatians are frequently amused when they see "Ljubljana-zahod" signs on the freeway near Ljubljana.


----------



## Athaulf

phosphore said:


> I must say that _povest_ means _story _or_ tale_ in Serbia (as in _ova povest počinje pre mnogo godina_), although it is not used everyday; regarding _zahod_, I have never heard or seen it used in the sense of _toilet_ here,



Triglav is correct. In Croatia, _zahod_ is the polite word for "toilet". As far as I know, it's not used in the other BCS variants. 



> though it is not used everyday either, it means _sunset _(as in _sunce je na zahodu_).



Actually, there's supposed to be a difference in accent. _Zahod_ "toilet" has long rising accent, while _zahod_ "sunset" is supposed to have short rising accent (sorry, no accent marks on this keyboard). But as you say, the latter is a very rare word.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Czech:

*hudba* = music

Slovenian:

*godba* = the playing of wind instruments, band (archaically also music)


Slovenian:

*pevec* = singer

Croatian:

*pijevac* (Kajkavian dialects: *pevec*) = rooster*

* Croatian: *pjevač* = singer


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Czech:
> 
> *hudba* = music
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *godba* = the playing of wind instruments, band (archaically also music)


Slovak:

*hudba* = music

*chodba* = corridor


----------



## Mišo

Polish
żałoba - mourning, bereavement
żałować - regret, be sorry..

Slovak
žaloba - actio, jeremiad..
žalovať - actionare, report..



Polish
żarliwy - zealous, passionate..
żarliwiec - zealot

Slovak
žiarlivý - green-eyed, jaundiced..
žiarlivec - jealous man



Polish
żupa - salt-pit, salt-mine
żupan - attire of gentry

Slovak
župa - district (arch.)
župan - gown, district administrator..



Polish
żywność - eatables..

Slovak
živnosť - mistery, eatable, daily bread..


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Mišo said:


> Polish
> żałoba - mourning, bereavement
> żałować - regret, be sorry..
> 
> Slovak
> žaloba - actio, jeremiad..
> žalovať - actionare, report..


 
Slovenian:

*žalovati *= to mourn
*obžalovati* = to regret
*žalost* = sadness
*žalovanje* = mourning, bereavement
*obžalovanje* = regret (noun)

Croatian:

*žaljenje* = mourning, regret, remorse
*žaliti* = to mourn, to express regret or remorse

Slovenian:

*žaljenje* = the act of insulting someone
*žaliti* = to insult



Mišo said:


> Polish
> żupa - salt-pit, salt-mine
> żupan - attire of gentry
> 
> Slovak
> župa - district (arch.)
> župan - gown, district administrator..


 
Slovenian:

*župa = *old Slavic principality, district (archaic), parish (archaic)
*župa = *soup (colloquial)
*župnija *= parish
*župan* = town mayor, head of a municipality
*župan =* old-fashioned formal men's gown (regional)

Croatian:

*županija = *regional administrative unit, county
*župan = *head of a regional administrative unit



Mišo said:


> Polish
> żywność - eatables..
> 
> Slovak
> živnosť - mistery, eatable(s)..


 
Slovenian:

*živnost = *vitality (archaic)


----------



## texpert

Mišo said:


> Polish
> żałoba - mourning, bereavement
> żałować - regret, be sorry..
> 
> Slovak
> žaloba - actio, jeremiad..
> žalovať - actionare, report..


 
Where do you get those from? I mean, really. In the land where I was born to (Czechoslovakia) *žaloba *used to mean *accusation*, *suit *or *prosecution*, while *žalovat *either meant *tell on sbdy *or *file a suit against*.


----------



## winpoj

Mišo's "mistery" for "živnosť" also looks suspicious.


----------



## Mišo

> Where do you get those from? I mean, really. In the land where I was born to (Czechoslovakia) žaloba used to mean accusation, suit or prosecution, while žalovat either meant tell on sbdy or file a suit against.





> Mišo's "mistery" for "živnosť" also looks suspicious.


Translation links of these words imply practically every meaning in which they was used Czechoslovakia-wide.


----------



## Azori

Mišo said:


> Translation links of these words imply practically every meaning in which they was used Czechoslovakia-wide.


I suggest you leave this so-called "dictionary", as it is full of wrong and misleading words... _Žalovať_ surely doesn't mean "to pursue" or "to report". Not to mention _živnosť _as eatable and daily bread.


----------



## texpert

I can see now, Mišo. I did not think of your _translation links_ as of factual links as I could not believe anyone would list such eccentric vocabulary into a.. well.. dictionary. It's full of crap, I suggest you dump it!


----------



## Mišo

Okay, I accept your suggestions. (Does Lior Neith know of any better online dictionary?)

I know that I was every now and again assertive.

And I admit you truthfully to draw the line between dictionary well-marked errors, incommensurate read back of my posts and inadequate attainments, perhaps even something else..


----------



## texpert

_Twas brillig, and the slithy toves did gyre and gimble in the wabe; all mimsy were the borogoves, and the mome raths outgrabe _

Did you understand? I dare say you did not, as it was a Jabberwocky http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jabberwocky. Neither did I get the point of your previous sentence. How does it sound in Slovakian, anyway? 

Until you find a suitable dictionary, there one here in Czech right on the top of this page.


----------



## jazyk

Czech útroby = entrails.
Polish wątroba = liver.


----------



## texpert

*útroby *is used as frequently for bowels and guts as well as for *inner side (insides) of almost anything. *


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*otrobi* = bran


----------



## texpert

Votruby 
Otruby


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

texpert said:


> Votruby
> Otruby


 
Ahh, so this is a true friend after all!


----------



## Azori

jazyk said:


> Czech útroby = entrails.
> Polish wątroba = liver.


Slovak útroby = entrails, insides


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Croatian (BCS):

*iskati *= to ask for something or someone, to request, to demand

Slovenian:

*iskati* = to look for something or someone, to search


----------



## .Jordi.

Polish:
*iskać* = «wybierać coś, zwłaszcza robactwo, z włosów, piór
to pick/take of something, especially worms, from hair, feather


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

A partial pair of false friends:

Croatian (BCS):

*pozvati* = to call, to invite, to urge

Slovenian:

*pozvati* = to implore, to urge, to summon, to challenge someone [to a duel] (archaically also to call)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Bulgarian:

*беседа* (beseda) = conversation

Belarusian:

*бяседа* (byaseda) = party

Slovenian:

*beseda* = word


----------



## Mišo

> Croatian (BCS):
> iskati = to ask for something or someone, to request, to demand
> Slovenian:
> iskati = to look for something or someone, to search





> Polish:
> iskać = «wybierać coś, zwłaszcza robactwo, z włosów, piór
> to pick/take of something, especially worms, from hair, feather


Slovak:
*ískať*
_1. prehŕňať, prehrabávať vlasy_ - to stike in hair
_2. hľadať (zvyčajne vši)_ - seek (a lice)



> A partial pair of false friends:
> Croatian (BCS):
> pozvati = to call, to invite, to urge
> Slovenian:
> pozvati = to implore, to urge, to summon, to challenge someone [to a duel] (archaically also to call)


Slovak:
*pozvať*
_1. vyzvať niekoho (obyčajne priateľskou, zdvorilou formou), na návštevu, účasť na niečom, zavolať_ - ask to, have in, invite
_2. nazvať, pomenovať (zastaralo)_ - to call, called the, give a name, name after, take name (archaically)



> Bulgarian:
> беседа (beseda) = conversation
> Belarusian:
> бяседа (byaseda) = party
> Slovenian:
> beseda = word


Slovak:
*beseda*
_1. priateľský či neoficiálny rozhovor_ - friendly, informal conversation
_2. menšie stredisko pre šírenie osvety_ - edifying organisation
_3. druh kruhového tanca_ - kind of round dance
_4. zábava s poučným programom, akadémia (zastaralo)_ - entertainment with an edifying agenda, academy (archaically)
_5. spolok, krúžok (obyčajne vlastenecký, kultúrny), i jednorázové stretnutie s debatou na istú tému_ - confrairie, "hobby" group (patriotic, cultural), thematic meeting



> Until you find a suitable dictionary, there one here in Czech right on the top of this page.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Azori

Mišo said:


> Slovak:
> *ískať*
> _1. prehŕňať, prehrabávať vlasy_ - to stike in hair
> _2. hľadať (zvyčajne vši)_ - seek (a lice)


Ískať is already very archaic and isn't used in modern Slovak. By the way, Mišo, where did you find the word "stike"? I've searched through several dictionaries and such verb doesn't seem to exist in English. I'm sure it can't be "strike".



Mišo said:


> Slovak:
> *pozvať*
> _1. vyzvať niekoho (obyčajne priateľskou, zdvorilou formou), na návštevu, účasť na niečom, zavolať_ - ask to, have in, invite
> _2. nazvať, pomenovať (zastaralo)_ - to call, called the, give a name, name after, take name (archaically)


Pozvať and have in, ask to?  As far as I know, pozvať in Slovak means only "to invite".


----------



## texpert

I think I have to take sides with Mišo this time  

To strike one's hair is _prohrábnout vlasy_ indeed. 

As to pozvať - invite is the expression that comes to mind first though the phrase "thanks for having me" (= in this show) is rather ubiquitous on all commercial channels and "he asked her to the party" is also quite common. 

Mišo has most likely stumbled upon the right dictionary but reaching for the less common variations remains his passion


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS:

*tečan* = liquid, fluid (adj.)

Slovenian:

*tečen* = filling [making one feel less hungry], cranky, annoying, annoyingly persistent

(Don't leave us, Mišo!)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS:

*ljuljati *= to rock, to swing

Slovenian:

*lulati* = to pee


----------



## texpert

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS:
> 
> *tečan* = liquid, fluid (adj.)
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *tečen* = filling [making one feel less hungry], cranky, annoying, annoyingly persistent
> 
> (Don't leave us, Mišo!)


 
CZ: 
*teče *- it flows
*točí* - he, she shoots (the movie) 

SK
*krúti *- he, she shoots (the movie)

CZ
*krůtí* - turkey (meat) 

SK
*morčacie *- turkey (meat)
*morka* - turkey

CZ
*morče *- guinea pig 



(Mišo, don't you dare!)


----------



## dark_helmut

Has someone mentioned Czech _Vepřová kýta_? : ))))) I don't know for other Slavic languages, but in Serbian/Croatian it has a totally different meaning.

Also, Serbian/Croatian _kokot_ (rooster) has a different meaning in Czech. It is not unusual that a restaurant or a cafe is named 'Kokot' and there are surnames Kokot and Kokotović. I guess they should change it should they ever move to Česko.


----------



## dark_helmut

texpert said:


> SK
> *morčacie *- turkey (meat)
> *morka* - turkey
> 
> CZ
> *morče *- guinea pig



In Serbia, _morka_ is guinea fowl, while _ćurka_ is turkey.


----------



## texpert

Kýta? Does it? Which one? 

_Kokot _remains one of the taboo expressions for penis though it gradually becomes rather harmless slang word I think.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

texpert said:


> CZ:
> *teče *- it flows
> *točí* - he, she shoots (the movie)


 
Slovenian:

*teče *= it flows, he/she runs (infinitive *teči*; no direct, present-day connection to the adjective *tečen*)
*toči = *he/she pours [a drink], he/she sells a drink (infinitive *točiti*)


----------



## dark_helmut

texpert said:


> Kýta? Does it? Which one?
> 
> _Kokot _remains one of the taboo expressions for penis though it gradually becomes rather harmless slang word I think.



In Serbian, _vepřová kýta_ would literally mean: wild boar's willy.


----------



## texpert

Twice please!  Only in Serbian, or in Croatian too? How do you spell this kýta? _Kak rečite ovu besedu po srpski?_ (vulgar words are perfectly allowed on this forum, as long as they are a subject of discussion). 

Talking of Serbian, it reminds me of another false friend: 

BCS
*kuhana riba* - cooked fish
CZ
*kuchaná ryba *- disemboweled fish


----------



## Azori

texpert said:


> CZ:
> *teče *- it flows
> *točí* - he, she shoots (the movie)


SK:*
tečie - *it flows
*točí* - he/she/it turns, whirls, spins



texpert said:


> SK
> *krúti *- he, she shoots (the movie)
> 
> CZ
> *krůtí* - turkey (meat)


Actually, to shoot a movie is *nakrútiť film*, so he, she shoots a movie would be then nakrúca film. Krútiť in SK means to turn, twist.



texpert said:


> SK
> *morčacie *- turkey (meat)
> *morka* - turkey
> 
> CZ
> *morče - *guinea pig


In Slovak *morča *is also used for a guinea pig.


----------



## texpert

lior neith said:


> SK:
> Actually, to shoot a movie is *nakrútiť film*, so he, she shoots a movie would be nakrúca film. Krútiť in SK means to turn, twist.


 
Actually I found the expression somewhat weird myself but I thought I heard someone speaking on the radio: _teraz krútime klip_.. but this might have been just some banter..


----------



## dark_helmut

texpert said:


> Twice please!  Only in Serbian, or in Croatian too? How do you spell this kýta? _Kak rečite ovu besedu po srpski?_ (vulgar words are perfectly allowed on this forum, as long as they are a subject of discussion).



Veprova kita. With accents, vèprova kìta or vèprova kíta, either way. I'm not sure for Croatian, since it is a slang word, it might as well be local.

Hm, interesting: en.wiktionary.org/wiki/kita It seems it has the same meaning throughout all ex-Yugoslavia. 

The only difference... In the link above, it is written as -kȉta. In Serbia, -kȉta is a bunch, a bouquet, for instance 'kȉta cveća', a flower bouquet; -nakit, ornament; -kȉtiti, decorate. But accented as -kìta or -kíta (f), it is penis. Since accents usually aren't written, both are written as simply -kita. -ȉ is pronounced as in -sp*i*t, -ì as in -s*i*nce and -í as in -l*ea*ve.


----------



## texpert

Thanks for broadening my outlook yet again. I have a rather extensive (and asymetric, for that matter) knowledge of Serbian slang, which is a result of a long night train ride exactly 10 years ago.. 
Is _kita _more vulgar than _kurec_, to put it into perspective?


----------



## dark_helmut

texpert said:


> Thanks for broadening my outlook yet again. I have a rather extensive (and asymetric, for that matter) knowledge of Serbian slang, which is a result of a long night train ride exactly 10 years ago..
> Is _kita _more vulgar than _kurec_, to put it into perspective?



Actually, it's -kurac, not kurec... interestingly to add that the word also originally denotes a rooster, similarly as Czech -kokot (compare to Russian -kurica, hen). It is the most vulgar, almost taboo-word, used in strongest curses and insults and most vulgar speech. -Kita is less vulgar, something like English -shlong or -willy, a word often used by parents when referring to penis in front of children (alongside with -piša, 'the pee-thing'), but also accustomed as a slang word among adolescents, and even introduced to harmless insults and vulgar talk. Sort of a funny word for penis, if you like.

And not to go off-topic, has someone mentioned:

SRB/CRO *ponos, понос* pride
RUS *понос* diarrhea


----------



## texpert

BCS 
*piša *- willy (penis - infant.) 
CZ 
*píča *- vagina, cunt (taboo - strongest) 
BCS
*piča *- a drink

(is this spelling correct?)


----------



## Azori

texpert said:


> Actually I found the expression somewhat weird myself but I thought I heard someone speaking on the radio: _teraz krútime klip_.. but this might have been just some banter..


Hmm, banter... In colloquial speech it's possible to abbreviate many words,  and the primary meaning of krútiť certainly isn't to shoot a movie.


----------



## dark_helmut

texpert said:


> BCS
> *piša *- willy (penis - infant.)
> CZ
> *píča *- vagina, cunt (taboo - strongest)
> BCS
> *piča *- a drink
> 
> (is this spelling correct?)



Hm, not quite.  A drink is -piće (Č and Ć are highly distinctive in Serbian/Croatian), from -piti, to drink. Czech -píča corresponds to Serbian/Croatian -pička (also taboo, strongest, alongside with -pizda), which sounds almost the same. -Piša is from -pišati, to urinate, to piss.

Jeez, I'm new here and not quite familiar with the rules, I hope I won't get banned for the last couple of posts!


----------



## texpert

lior neith said:


> Hmm, banter... In colloquial speech it's possible to abbreviate many words, and the primary meaning of krútiť certainly isn't to shoot a movie.


 
This makes my edifice (built up from _točit _to _morče_) rather wobbly, indeed. Say bye


----------



## texpert

dark_helmut said:


> Jeez, I'm new here and not quite familiar with the rules, I hope I won't get banned for the last couple of posts!


 
I don't think you will. As you can see my Serbian was picked up on street and the word endings had blurred for me.. where else does one get it right


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

dark_helmut said:


> It seems it has the same meaning throughout all ex-Yugoslavia.


 
Not really. In Slovenian, *kita* is a braid of hair, a tendon (the tissue connecting muscle to bone), or (very rarely) a flock of birds. It doesn't mean "penis".


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

dark_helmut said:


> Has someone mentioned Czech _Vepřová kýta_? : ))))) I don't know for other Slavic languages, but in Serbian/Croatian it has a totally different meaning.


 


dark_helmut said:


> In Serbian, _vepřová kýta_ would literally mean: wild boar's willy.


 
In Slovenian, *veprova kita* is a term a veterinarian might use: It means "a boar's tendon."


----------



## pikabu

texpert said:


> BCS
> *piša *- willy (penis - infant.)
> CZ
> *píča *- vagina, cunt (taboo - strongest)
> BCS
> *piča *- a drink
> 
> (is this spelling correct?)



slovene
*piča* - bird food (p.e. for hens or pigeons) but I think it's getting out of use


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

From another thread:

BCS:

Idemo *za* dvadeset minuta. = We're going *in* twenty minutes (i.e. leaving 20 minutes from now).

Slovenian:

Gremo *za* dvajset minut. = We're going (away) *for* twenty minutes (i.e. we'll be away for 20 minutes and then come back).

(In Slovenian, "We're going *in* twenty minutes" = "Gremo *čez *dvajset minut.")


----------



## texpert

CZ, 1:
Jdeme *za* dvacet minut (same as BCS) 
CZ, 2: 
Jdeme *na *dvacet minut 

How would the second clause (going for twenty minutes) sound in BCS? 

Anyway, one of the first things a Czech learner of BCS stumbles upon is another false friendship: 

BCS
Idemo za Sarajevo = We're going *to *Sarajevo 
while
CZ
Jedeme za Sarajevo = We're going *outside (past, beyond) *Sarajevo


----------



## phosphore

texpert said:


> CZ, 1:
> Jdeme *za* dvacet minut (same as BCS)
> CZ, 2:
> Jdeme *na *dvacet minut
> 
> How would the second clause (going for twenty minutes) sound in BCS?


 
If you mean "we are going to stay there for twenty minutes" in Serbian that would be "idemo *na* dvadeset minuta".



texpert said:


> BCS
> Idemo za Sarajevo = We're going *to *Sarajevo
> while
> CZ
> Jedeme za Sarajevo = We're going *outside (past, beyond) *Sarajevo


 
That other meaning is also possible in Serbian, though not anymore when combined with names of cities and countries.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

texpert said:


> Jdeme *na *dvacet minut


 


phosphore said:


> If you mean "we are going to stay there for twenty minutes" in Serbian that would be "idemo *na* dvadeset minuta".


 
In Slovenian, "*na* dvajset minut" means "*every* twenty minutes":

Avtobusi vozijo *na* dvajset minut. = The busses run *every* twenty minutes.


----------



## phosphore

TriglavNationalPark said:


> In Slovenian, "*na* dvajset minut" means "*every* twenty minutes":
> 
> Avtobusi vozijo *na* dvajset minut. = The busses run *every* twenty minutes.


 
"The buses run every twenty minutes" would be "autobusi idu *na* (svakih) dvadeset minuta" in Serbian as well.

What a mess!


----------



## texpert

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Avtobusi vozijo *na* dvajset minut. = The busses run *every* twenty minutes.


 
To state that _autobusy jezdí na dvacet minut _would sound extremely disturbing to most passangers  

How do you say "for twenty minutes" in SI then? 



phosphore said:


> "The buses run every twenty minutes" would be "autobusi idu *na* (svakih) dvadeset minuta" in Serbian as well.
> What a mess!


 
This isn't possible in CZ (_jezdí každých 20 minut_ is the only option) but you can say _na minutu přesně_ (punctually, up to the minute). 

Mess, indeed. Seems that you did not just go down south those years ago, but rather upside down


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

texpert said:


> How do you say "for twenty minutes" in SI then?


 
We say "*za* dvajset minut", as in:

*Grem počivat za dvajset minut.* = I'm going to rest for twenty minutes.


----------



## jazyk

Czech překážet/Slovak prekázať = to hamper, to hinder, to impede, to interfere.
Polish przekazać = to pass on, to convey, to hand down.


----------



## Azori

jazyk said:


> Slovak prekázať = to hamper, to hinder, to impede, to interfere


It's spelled preká*ž*ať though. Similarly,* preukázať *= to prove, show, give evidence.


----------



## jazyk

Of course it is.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS:

*dosaditi* = to inspire boredom

Slovenian:

*dosaditi* = to plant additional trees, plants


----------



## cyanista

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS:
> 
> *dosaditi* = to inspire boredom
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *dosaditi* = to plant additional trees, plants



Russian: досадить = annoy, get under the skin.


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS:
> 
> *dosaditi* = to inspire boredom
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *dosaditi* = to plant additional trees, plants





cyanista said:


> Russian: досадить = annoy, get under the skin.


Slovak: *dosadiť = *to install, induct into an office or rank; to substitute for (in math); to finish planting


----------



## winpoj

> Slovak: *dosadiť = *to install, induct into an office or rank; to substitute for (in math); to finish planting



The same with Czech "dosadit", except for "to finish planting"; that would be "dosázet".


----------



## phosphore

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS:
> 
> *dosaditi* = to inspire boredom
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *dosaditi* = to plant additional trees, plants


 

Theoreticaly, _dosaditi_ could mean _to plant additional trees or plants_ in Serbian as well.


----------



## WannaBeMe

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS:
> 
> *dosaditi* = to inspire boredom
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *dosaditi* = to plant additional trees, plants




Aside from "_to inspire boredom_" dosatiti in Serbian (BCS) means also "_to plant additional trees, plants_" just like in Slovenian. So it would be an equivalent to *prisaditi* in the second case.

Oops , sorry Phosphore I didnt see your post.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

WannaBeMe said:


> Aside from "_to inspire boredom_" dosatiti in Serbian (BCS) means also "_to plant additional trees, plants_" just like in Slovenian. So it would be an equivalent to *prisaditi* in the second case.


 
Thank you for the clarification! It seems we have stumbled upon another false friend: In Slovenian, *prisaditi* *se* is a very rare verb meaning "to become infected" (*prisad* = infection).


----------



## Panda Nocta

cyanista said:


> Russian: досадить = annoy, get under the skin.


I think it is legitimate to say "досадить" in order to express planting. Although, I'd guess people usually prefer to say smth like "посадить оставшееся" instead.


----------



## sokol

I never realised that "učiti" in BCS can mean both "to teach" and "to learn" (even though this is so only in colloquial speech, as said there in the thread) as in Slovenian for "to learn" the reflexive verb *"učiti se"* would be used - so we have a false friend here.


----------



## Azori

BCS:

*posuditi = *to borrow, to lend

Slovak:

*posúdiť *=  to judge, to assess


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

lior neith said:


> BCS:
> 
> *posuditi = *to borrow, to lend
> 
> Slovak:
> 
> *posúdiť *=  to judge, to assess



Slovenian:

*posoditi* = to lend (only)

*izposoditi, sposoditi* = to borrow, to lend for money (to lease, to rent)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS:

*pisan* = written

Slovenian:

*pisan* = colorful, varied*

* except in the set phrase *pisan* *na kožo* = tailor-made, perfectly fitted


----------



## WannaBeMe

Croatian:* izvanredno* stanje - state *out of order*, martial law
Serbian/Bosnian: *izvanredno* stanje- *exellent* state

*Serbian "martial low" would be *vanredno stanje.*


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Russian:

*сметана* (smetana) = sour cream

Slovenian:

*smetana* = cream (any kind)


----------



## Kanes

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Russian:
> 
> *сметана* (smetana) = sour cream
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *smetana* = cream (any kind)


 
Bulgarian:

*сметана* (smetana) = light whipping cream (only)


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Russian:
> 
> *сметана* (smetana) = sour cream
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *smetana* = cream (any kind)





Kanes said:


> Bulgarian:
> 
> *сметана* (smetana) = light whipping cream (only)


In Slovak* smotana *refers to a cream made from milk; there are several types of it: sladká smotana (used for baking and cooking), kyslá smotana (cooking), smotana na šľahanie (from which the whipped cream is made), smotana do kávy (for coffee)...


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

lior neith said:


> In Slovak* smotana *refers to a cream made from milk; there are several types of it: sladká smotana (used for baking and cooking), kyslá smotana (cooking), smotana na šľahanie (from which the whipped cream is made), smotana do kávy (for coffee)...


 
The same applies to *smetana* in Slovenian: We have *sladka smetana*, *kisla smetana*, *smetana za stepanje*, *smetana za kavo*, and so on.


----------



## njumi

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS:
> 
> *pisan* = written
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *pisan* = colorful, varied*
> 
> * except in the set phrase *pisan* *na kožo* = tailor-made, perfectly fitted



It's quite interesting... In Polish, words with the root _pisa-_ usually refer to the action of writing (e.g. _pisać / _to write). On the other hand, we have a word _pisanka _meaning 'Easter egg', which in my opinionm, has the same origins as Slovenian _pisan_ (colorful).

I think that It's highly probable that _pisać _in the meaning 'to write' derives from _pisać_ in the meaning 'to color, to paint'.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

njumi said:


> It's quite interesting... In Polish, words with the root _pisa-_ usually refer to the action of writing (e.g. _pisać / _to write). On the other hand, we have a word _pisanka _meaning 'Easter egg', which in my opinionm, has the same origins as Slovenian _pisan_ (colorful).
> 
> I think that It's highly probable that _pisać _in the meaning 'to write' derives from _pisać_ in the meaning 'to color, to paint'.


 
Interesting! I should mention that while the adjective *pisan* means "colorful" in Slovenian, the verb *pisati* does in fact mean "to write", as in most (all?) other Slavic languages. Its associated adjectives (meaning "written") are *napisan*, *zapisan*, and so on (prefix + *pisan*).

I checked my etymological dictionary (_Slovenski e__timološki slovar_ by Marko Snoj) and you're right; before writing became common among the Slavs, *pisati* referred to drawing and painting. The meaning later shifted to writing, but some words retained the original meaning. These words include the adjective *pisan* in Slovenian (painted > colorful), as well as *pisanica/pisanka* in several Slavic languages (including both Slovenian and Polish).

Great catch, by the way!


----------



## Azori

Písanka in Slovak is a notebook used by schoolchildren.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

lior neith said:


> Písanka in Slovak is a notebook used by schoolchildren.


 
*Pisanka* is also an archaic Slovenian word for a notebook with lines. (Since it's archaic, I've never heard it used, but it's in the dictionary).

Despite being archaic in Slovenian, *pisanka* in this sense (= notebook) appears to derive from the newer meaning of *pisati* (= to write), while the other *pisanka* (= Easter egg) refers to the original meaning of *pisati *(= to paint, to draw).

Here's another pair of false friends:

BCS:

*prosto* = simply, easily (adv.); simple, easy (n. adj.)

Slovenian:

*prosto* = freely (adv.); free*, vacant (n. adj.)

(*preprosto* = simply, easily [adv.]; simple, easy [n. adj.])

* Not subject to restraint or obligation, not literal or exact


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS:

*stan* = apartment, dwelling, residence, lodging

Slovenian:

*stan* = marital status, profession, social class, shepherd's/herdsman's hut (archaically also dwelling)


----------



## winpoj

Czech:

stan = tent


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS:
> 
> *prosto* = simply, easily (adv.); simple, easy (n. adj.)
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *prosto* = freely (adv.); free*, vacant (n. adj.)
> 
> (*preprosto* = simply, easily [adv.]; simple, easy [n. adj.])


Slovak:* prosto, proste = *simply; plainly (both adv./part.)



winpoj said:


> Czech:
> 
> stan = tent


Same in Slovak.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS:

*boja* = color, paint

Slovenian:

*boja* = buoy


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS:
> 
> *boja* = color, paint
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *boja* = buoy


Slovak: *bója *= buoy


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Czech (dial.):

*kaj* = where

Slovenian:

*kaj* = what


BCS:

*ali* = but, however (equivalent to Slovenian *ampak* and *toda*)

Slovenian:

*ali* = or, either (equivalent to BCS *ili*), _question construction_ _element_ (equivalent to BCS *li* in some cases, but not as common)


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*lúka *= meadow

BCS:

*luka *= port, harbor


Slovak:

*nákaza *= contagion, infection

BCS:

*nakaza *= freak, monster


----------



## .Jordi.

lior neith said:


> Slovak: *lúka *= meadow
> BCS: *luka *= port, harbor


Polish: *luka *= gap, blank 



> Slovak: *nákaza *= contagion, infection
> BCS: *nakaza *= freak, monster


Polish: *nakaz *= precept, dictation


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS:

*naravno* = "naturally" (adv.) in the following sense: 1. of course, as might be expected; "naturally, the lawyer sent us a huge bill"

Slovenian:

*naravno* = "naturally" (adv.) in the following senses: 1. according to nature; by natural means; without artificial help; "naturally grown flowers", 2. in a natural or normal manner; "speak naturally and easily", 3. through inherent nature; "he was naturally lazy", 4. (rarely, primarily in literature): as might be expected, understandably, justifiably

English definitions: WordReference


----------



## WannaBeMe

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS:
> 
> *naravno* = "naturally" (adv.) in the following sense: 1. of course, as might be expected; "naturally, the lawyer sent us a huge bill"
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *naravno* = "naturally" (adv.) in the following senses: 1. according to nature; by natural means; without artificial help; "naturally grown flowers", 2. in a natural or normal manner; "speak naturally and easily", 3. through inherent nature; "he was naturally lazy", 4. (rarely, primarily in literature): as might be expected, understandably, justifiably
> 
> English definitions: WordReference



Yes, I know that *narav* ment *nature* in *old BCS* and *today narav *means-temperament, charachter thus "*nature of ones behaviour*".
and *nature* is today *priroda*.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

WannaBeMe said:


> Yes, I know that *narav* ment *nature* in *old BCS* and *today narav *means-temperament, charachter thus "*nature of ones behaviour*".
> and *nature* is today *priroda*.


 
*Priroda* also exists in Slovenian as a less common synonym of *narava*. Snoj's etymological dictionary describes *priroda* as a 19th century borrowing from other Slavic languages. *Narava* is older and considerably more common in Slovenian. According to the dictionary, both *narava* (= nature) in Slovenian and *narav* (= temperament) in modern BCS* are derived from the verb *naraviti*, which has the same root -- "raviti" -- as the BCS verb *boraviti* (= reside).

* As well as the fairly rare Slovenian word *nrav* (= temperament, ethics, morals).


----------



## WannaBeMe

TriglavNationalPark said:


> *Priroda* also exists in Slovenian as a less common synonym of *narava*. Snoj's etymological dictionary describes *priroda* as a 19th century borrowing from other Slavic languages. *Narava* is older and considerably more common in Slovenian. According to the dictionary, both *narava* (= nature) in Slovenian and *narav* (= temperament) in modern BCS* are derived from the verb *naraviti*, which has the same root -- "raviti" -- as the BCS verb *boraviti* (= reside).
> 
> * As well as the fairly rare Slovenian word *nrav* (= temperament, ethics, morals).



Very interesting, but I still have doubt that "-rav-" is a root per se, because I couldnt class -bo- in boraviti to any group of common prefixes.
Is there some other composites with the possible root -rav- or -raviti exept naraviti and boraviti? 
Besides I thank you for your post; it answered my question which I asked myself for a long time: Where does russian verb nravitsja-to like sth. comes from.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

WannaBeMe said:


> Very interesting, but I still have doubt that "-rav-" is a root per se, because I couldnt class -bo- in boraviti to any group of common prefixes.
> Is there some other composites with the possible root -rav- or -raviti exept naraviti and boraviti?
> Besides I thank you for your post; it answered my question which I asked myself for a long time: Where does russian verb nravitsja-to like sth. comes from.


 
Snoj describes *bo-* as a "durative prefix". Unfortunately, I can't tell you much about *-rav-* (and *-raviti*) except that Snoj describes its origins as "etymologically unexplained". He also mentions that the Polish verb *narowić się* (= to become capricious) may have the same origins as *narava *(which means that it apparently also contains the root *-rav-*).

I thank you for your informative posts as well!


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS:

*upad* = invasion, incursion, intrusion

Slovenian:

*upad* = decrease in quantity, decrease in intensity, decrease in number, etc.
(*vpad* = invasion, incursion, intrusion)


----------



## Azori

BCS:

*hrana *= food

Slovak:
*
hrana *= edge


----------



## xpictianoc

For my Serbian and Croatian friends, can you guess what does mean this sentence?  

Kurcze jutro rano będe spawał.
And now I'll write it in Latin bcs alph. 
Kurče jutro rano bede spaval.

or

Moja ryba jest trudna.
Moja riba je trudna. 

and last

On je rano kurcze. 
On je rano kurče.

Čekam vaš odgovor.


----------



## WannaBeMe

xpictianoc said:


> For my Serbian and Croatian friends, can you guess what does mean this sentence?
> 
> Kurcze jutro rano będe spawał.
> And now I'll write it in Latin bcs alph.
> Kurče jutro rano bede spaval.
> He is going to sleep...early morning...and I dont have any idea about kurcze perhaps sth. like chiken or so.
> or
> 
> Moja ryba jest trudna. -This one is top, Moja riba je trudna in Serbian slang- my girfriend is pregnant.
> Moja riba je trudna.
> 
> and last
> 
> On je rano kurcze. He eats sth. (perhaps chiken again) early.
> On je rano kurče.
> 
> Čekam vaš odgovor.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*moja riba je trudna* = my fish is tired 
(although "utrujena" would be more common is this context nowadays)


----------



## xpictianoc

> Kurcze jutro rano będe spawał.
> And now I'll write it in Latin bcs alph.
> Kurče jutro rano bede spaval.
> He is going to sleep...early morning...and I dont have any idea about kurcze perhaps sth. like chiken or so.
> or
> 
> Moja ryba jest trudna. -This one is top, Moja riba je trudna in Serbian slang- my girfriend is pregnant.
> Moja riba je trudna.
> 
> and last
> 
> On je rano kurcze. He eats sth. (perhaps chiken again) early.
> On je rano kurče.



haha I thought kurcze (kurče) means something like kur*c  

answer:

Kurče jutro rano bede spaval.
- Rat! Tomorrow morning I'll weld 


Moja ryba jest trudna
- My fish is difficult (hard)

On je rano kurcze.
- He eats morning a chiken (Mislio sam da Srb ili Hrvat razumije to manje viśe tako "He is morning a prick [dick])


----------



## WannaBeMe

xpictianoc said:


> haha I thought kurcze (kurče) means something like kur*c
> 
> answer:
> 
> Kurče jutro rano bede spaval.
> - Rat! Tomorrow morning I'll weld
> 
> 
> Moja ryba jest trudna
> - My fish is difficult (hard)
> 
> On je rano kurcze.
> - He eats morning a chiken (Mislio sam da Srb ili Hrvat razumije to manje viśe tako "He is morning a prick [dick])



Yes normal Serbs or Croats would understand it that way but I know Russian  and I know what is kurica po-russkij.
We have only one word which contain root KURI- in the meaning chiken, that is
KURIJE OKO-callus
and about On je ... in the last sentence in Serbian there is also one not standard form of the verb jesti (ijem , iješ, ije, ijemo, ijete, jedu) and standard (jedem, jedeš, jede, jedemo, jedete, jedu)


----------



## xpictianoc

Nisam imao pojma da gladol jesti ima takvu konijugaciju.... ako mi Poljaci kažemo, bolje je znati više nego manje


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS:

*priredba* = performance, event

Slovenian:

*priredba* = (literary) adaptation, (musical) arrangement


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Czech:

*volný* = free, available

Slovenian:

*voljen* (def. *voljni*) = willing, malleable (in some dialects also "mild")


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Czech:
> 
> *volný* = free, available
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *voljen* (def. *voljni*) = willing, malleable (in some dialects also "mild")


Slovak:

*voľný *= unattached, slack, loose; vacant, empty; free

*volený *= elective


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

lior neith said:


> Slovak:
> 
> *voľný *= unattached, slack, loose; vacant, empty; free
> 
> *volený *= elective



*Voljen* also means elective/elected in Slovenian, but its definite form is *voljeni* rather than *voljni* (so it's a bit like the distinction in Slovak).

For some reason, I can't find this definition in _Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika_, but it's in several of its sample sentences.


----------



## xpictianoc

very funny for Polish is when hear in Serbia or Croatia ... POLAKO POLAKO! Then we think someone call us, becouse Polaco in italian and spanish means Polish


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS:

*izborni* = elective (pertaining to an election: "election committee"), optional, freely chosen

Slovenian:

*izboren* = excellent, selective (pertaining to a selection: "selection committee")


----------



## The Wombat

G'day

The word - "правда" used in both Russian and Serbian languages.

*Russian *

правда - _truth_, _verity_

*Serbian *

правда - _justness_, _justice _-_ not necessarily by law,  _"правда" _and _"право"_ are not the same nor are interchangeable._

Cheers


----------



## xpictianoc

In Russian is other word to show something is truth - Istina 

By the way:
Serbian - pravo (straight) Polish: prosto

Polish - prawo (right) Serbian: desno


----------



## The Wombat

xpictianoc said:


> In Russian is other word to show something is truth - Istina
> 
> By the way:
> Serbian - pravo (straight) Polish: prosto
> 
> Polish - prawo (right) Serbian: desno



G'day xpictianoc,

The word for truth in Serbian is also "истина"

*Serbian *

"просто" - simple, easy - same meaning as in Russian

Cheers


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

The Wombat said:


> *Serbian *
> 
> "просто" - simple, easy - same meaning as in Russian
> 
> Cheers


 
Slovenian:

*prosto* = free, vacant


----------



## xpictianoc

in Polish "prosto" has the same meaning 

Polish:   Egzamin był prosty 
English: The exam was easy


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Inspired by a mention in another thread:

BCS:

*sitnica* = trivia, trifle

Slovenian:

*sitnica* = a cranky, grumpy woman


----------



## iskon

WannaBeMe said:


> Yes, I know that *narav* ment *nature* in *old BCS* and *today narav *means-temperament, charachter thus "*nature of ones behaviour*".
> and *nature* is today *priroda*.



Naravno= Na-on and Ravno - flat, even surface

Two claims put on a flat surface to be weighed = Naravno 

I think the "Narav" in BCS can be translated as Intention.



> *prosto*



Means simple or stupid in macedonian. Prost/a when directed to a person.


----------



## The Wombat

iskon said:


> Naravno= Na-on and Ravno - flat, even surface
> 
> Two claims put on a flat surface to be weighed = Naravno
> 
> I think the "Narav" in BCS can be translated as Intention.
> 
> Means simple or stupid in macedonian. Prost/a when directed to a person.



G'day

"прост" - in Serbian language has more than one meaning.  

"просто" - simple, easy 

"прост" - common - simpleton - having no special distinction or quality; widely known or commonly encountered; average or ordinary or usual, 

"простак - person lacking intelligence or common sense 


"нарав" - in Serbian language means nature "природа", 

however the meaning relates to character, describing essential qualities or characteristics by which something is recognized rather than denoting the natural physical world.

Cheers


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

iskon said:


> Naravno= Na-on and Ravno - flat, even surface
> 
> Two claims put on a flat surface to be weighed = Naravno
> 
> I think the "Narav" in BCS can be translated as Intention.


 
I'm afraid that's not quite accurate, at least if we go by what established sources say. Allow me to quote an earlier post of mine:

"According to [Snoj's etymological] dictionary, both *narava* (= nature) in Slovenian and *narav* (= temperament [or nature relating to character]) in modern BCS are derived from the verb *naraviti*, which has the same root -- "raviti" -- as the BCS verb *boraviti* (= reside)."


----------



## iskon

TriglavNationalPark said:


> I'm afraid that's not quite accurate, at least if we go by what established sources say. Allow me to quote an earlier post of mine:
> 
> "According to [Snoj's etymological] dictionary, both *narava* (= nature) in Slovenian and *narav* (= temperament [or nature relating to character]) in modern BCS are derived from the verb *naraviti*, which has the same root -- "raviti" -- as the BCS verb *boraviti* (= reside)."



Let me make a note that I am not a linguist or studying anything related to Slavic languages. I just like...words 

My logic behind *naravno *is derived from what i consider to be the root word and think that is *rav*. I am not sure about the etymology of that word but it seems logical that one part of it has to do with surface or position, as in *even* position. That's why na-ravno. Ravno=RaMno in Macedonian, which means flat surface.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

iskon said:


> Let me make a note that I am not a linguist or studying anything related to Slavic languages. I just like...words
> 
> My logic behind *naravno *is derived from what i consider to be the root word and think that is *rav*. I am not sure about the etymology of that word but it seems logical that one part of it has to do with surface or position, as in *even* position. That's why na-ravno. Ravno=RaMno in Macedonian, which means flat surface.


 
Yes, it's possible that the two words share the same root. However, *naravno* does not derive directly from *na *(= on) and* ravno *(= flat), which I thought was what you were saying. At most, it has the same proto-Slavic root.

According to Snoj, the root -*rav-* in *ravno* can be traced back to the proto-Slavic *orvo* = plain, open world. Snoj doesn't state if *raviti* (the root of *narava*, *naravno*) has the same origin, or indeed the same root, but that seems likely to me. If nothing else, both words can probably be traced back to the same Indo-European root: *reuh* (= to spread, to open up), as is the case with the English word *room* and the German word *Raum*.

I should add that I'm not a linguist either; I get my etymological information from Snoj's _Slovenski etimološki slovar_ (Slovenian Etymogical Dictionary). Of course, any corrections of my assumptions are more than welcome!


----------



## Kanes

In Bulgarian* ravno* means both flat and equal. Its the same notion. The root in Bulgarian atleast is *ravn- *as only one word changes it for phonetic reasons.

Iskon is right. *naravno* = on equal, as in the sentance *Hodiha naravno s kolata.* (They walked on equal with the car). The word is translated on English as "on equal/on flat"


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Kanes said:


> In Bulgarian* ravno* means both flat and equal. Its the same notion. The root in Bulgarian atleast is *ravn- *as only one word changes it for phonetic reasons.
> 
> Iskon is right. *naravno* = on equal, as in the sentance *Hodiha naravno s kolata.* (They walked on equal with the car). The word is translated on English as "on equal/on flat"


 
In Slovenian, *Hodita/hodijo naravnost *means "They're walking straight/directly." I'm not sure, however, what the Bulgarian meaning is, because "walking on equal" doesn't mean anything in English. Does the Bulgarian phrase mean that they're walking at the same speed as the car, or that they are walking parallel to the car?

Keep in mind that the Bulgarian *naravno* has a different meaning and a somewhat different etymology than the Slovenian *narava *(= nature), and its associated adjective, *naravno*, which we had been discussing. According to Snoj, *narava*/*naravno* in Slovenian comes from *na + raviti*, while the Bulgarian *naravno*, based on what you've written, apparently has the same origin as *naravnost* in Slovenian: *na + ravno*.


----------



## Kanes

Yes, at the same pace, I thought it makes sense in English. In that case your adjective of nature is a false frend with our compound word. On Bulgarian nature is priroda.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Kanes said:


> Yes, at the same pace, I thought it makes sense in English. In that case your adjective of nature is a false frend with our compound word. On Bulgarian nature is priroda.


 
I see. The English translation made some sense, but I wasn't entirely sure. Thanks for the clarification!

Yes, *narava/naravno* is a true Slovenian-Bulgarian false friend and a partial Slovenian-BCS false friend. As I mentioned above, *priroda* also exists in Slovenian, but it's a 19th century borrowing from other Slavic languages, and is significantly less common than the more "home grown" *narava*.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS:

*kazati* = to tell

Slovenian:

*kazati* = to show


Serbian (BCS):

*krst* = cross

Slovenian:

*krst* = baptism


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS:
> 
> *kazati* = to tell
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *kazati* = to show
> 
> 
> Serbian (BCS):
> 
> *krst* = cross
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *krst* = baptism


Slovak:

*kázať *= to order, to command; to preach (*ukázať *= to show)

*krst *= baptism


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

lior neith said:


> Slovak:
> 
> *kázať *= to order, to command; to preach (*ukázať *= to show)



Interesting!  It's exactly the opposite in Slovenian:

*ukazati* = to order someone to do something, to command
*kazati* = to show

On a related note...

Slovak:

* zakázaný* = prohibited

Slovenian:

*zaukazan* = commanded, ordered


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Czech:

*vítěz *= winner, victor, champion

Slovenian:

*vitez* = knight


----------



## Mišo

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Czech:
> 
> *vítěz *= winner, victor, champion
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *vitez* = knight



In cignate mediaeval language of Czechs and Slovaks means *vitéz* also a knight.

Zlomek Muzejni

Kakz jich dobyval vitezsky, vsak protoze jmel lud tezky, prve nez je mohl premoci, neprestav ve dne ni v noci, mnozstvo ludi zivot skona; vsak se podda vlastce ona.

Zlomek Svatovitsky

Viduc na vitezskych roviech o jich skutcech, o jich sloviech kdes na kameni vyryto, ..... vitezsky svoj mec vychvate, tu se mu sest nameri. ...

Quod computet:

*vítězný* - victorious
*vitézský* = rytířský - knightly
rytíř - knight


----------



## Azori

Mišo said:


> In cignate mediaeval language of Czechs and Slovaks means *vitéz* also a knight.
> 
> Zlomek Muzejni
> 
> Kakz jich dobyval vitezsky, vsak protoze jmel lud tezky, prve nez je mohl premoci, neprestav ve dne ni v noci, mnozstvo ludi zivot skona; vsak se podda vlastce ona.
> 
> Zlomek Svatovitsky
> 
> Viduc na vitezskych roviech o jich skutcech, o jich sloviech kdes na kameni vyryto, ..... vitezsky svoj mec vychvate, tu se mu sest nameri. ...
> 
> Quod computet:
> 
> *vítězný* - victorious
> *vitézský* = rytířský - knightly
> rytíř - knight


I've looked at that text and found some words which, in my opinion, have something to do with "knight".

Tehdy Alexander kniežě s svým sě *rytieřstvem* potieže, osypati sě tu káza, ve vše královstvo sě vváza. 
A když jeho osypachu, všickni okolo něho stáchu, ale všakoti najblíže požité *rytierstvo*, jiže vši zemskú věc upravichu, a již jeho rada biechu.
Jakož jich starosty biechu, když k boji pojediechu, by kto tehdy patřil na ně, zajisté přisáhl by za ně: ne *rytierskú* jsú postavú, ale vší kněžskú úpravú. 
To vše výborní *rytieři*, těch komonstvo pod kropieři, ratiště jich postřiebřena a kopie všě pozlacena. 
Tak sě sta tomu ostatku, jemuž dieše ku přěvratku; neb juž s koně král jich zboden, jenž toho bieše nehoden, by sě kryl kda v pěšiej zbroji; ni o něm juž dbají svoji, až Anson, *rytieř* jeho, ssěde jemu s koně svého; ten ho přěs řěku přěnese do Babylona po lésě.

Why do you think that the word vitézský means "knightly"? And how can you know that vitéz meant "knight" in medieval Slovak, given the fact this text is clearly in Czech?


----------



## texpert

Well, vokabulář http://vokabular.ujc.cas.cz/hledani.aspx seems to confirm the starting point at least.


----------



## Mišo

lior neith said:


> I've looked at that textWhy do you think that the word vitézský means "knightly"? And how can you know that vitéz meant "knight" in medieval Slovak, given the fact this text is clearly in Czech?



Well, I just remeber several forms of word "vitéz" from some forgotten books, so I could for a certainty say it means "knight".
"vitéz" and its meaning has been always associated with its synonyms such as chrabrý (fortitudinous), veľkodušný (great-hearted), hrdinský (valiant) etc there.
All the texts were probably in Slovak, so possibly I hit it anywise intuitive? 


And some instructive Polish - Slovak false-friend pairs again:

istota - creature, being, essence, substance, gist, marrow, burden, inwardness, nature, quiddity, sum, brain, entity, content, soul
istota - certainty, certitude, collateral, deposit, plevin, prenda, reliability, stoutness, sureness, surety, unfailingness

istnieje - (he/she/it) is existing, subsisting
iste nie je - (he/she/it) surely isn't

wrażenie - feeling
vrazenie - flinging, shoving, thrusting

wspaniały - magnific
spanilý - smug


All averments stem from delimited knowledges of mine truly, so every correction is more than welcome, sure thing.


----------



## Azori

Mišo said:


> istota - creature, being, essence, substance, gist, marrow, burden, inwardness, nature, quiddity, sum, brain, entity, content, soul
> istota - certainty, certitude, collateral, deposit, plevin, prenda, reliability, stoutness, sureness, surety, unfailingness


Mišo, you don't have to write 20 meanings for each word, one or two is enough.
While I don't know what the Polish _istota _means, I highly doubt that one single word can stand for brain, soul, burden, creature and nature all at once. In Slovak _istota_ means certainty, the rest (reliability, unfailingness, deposit... etc.) is rather inaccurate. "Iste nie je" are 3 separate words.
Vrazenie = shoving, thrusting. Spanilý = fair, bonny, comely.


----------



## xpictianoc

istota in Polish is a philosophical term so it's the reason why has so many meanings  
I'll give you some examples 

Zobaczyłem nieznaną *istotę*, nie znałem jego *istoty* gdyż *istotnie* noc była ciemna. Okazało się że *istota* w swojej najgłębszej *istocie* była *istotnie* zła! 

- I observed unknown* creature*, I didn't know his *nature* but *indeed* the night was dark. It turned out that the *creature* in his the deepest *essence* was *naturelly* evil!

isn't nice?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Bulgarian:

* един (edin)* = one

Slovenian:

*edini* = _noun:_ the only (one); _plural adjective:_ sharing the same opinion


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

_jedinstven_ - unique, unified
_jedini_ - the only one

Russian:

_единственный_ - the only one
_единый_ - unique, unified

If I am not mistaken.


----------



## Azori

xpictianoc said:


> istota in Polish is a philosophical term so it's the reason why has so many meanings


English words also carry many meanings and that's why it's quite hard to guess the right ones when somebody puts 15 English "equivalents" to a Polish word.


----------



## texpert

phosphore said:


> Russian:
> 
> _единственный_ - the only one
> _единый_ - unique, unified
> 
> If I am not mistaken.


 
I think the latter one means only unified - unique is *единичный*.


----------



## texpert

xpictianoc said:


> Zobaczyłem nieznaną *istotę*, nie znałem jego *istoty* gdyż *istotnie* noc była ciemna. Okazało się że *istota* w swojej najgłębszej *istocie* była *istotnie* zła!
> 
> - I observed unknown* creature*, I didn't know his *nature* but *indeed* the night was dark. It turned out that the *creature* in his the deepest *essence* was *naturelly* evil!
> 
> isn't nice?


 
What a blast! 

Yet, no matter how impressive, your sample turns around three basic meanings 1. an unknown being 2. it's character and 3. being it _for sure_ 
(adverb) 

Is there a way how a _soul _or _brain _could be smuggled in as well, or do I ask for too much?


----------



## phosphore

texpert said:


> I think the latter one means only unified - unique is *единичный*.


 
Then we got one more false friend. In Serbian _jediničan_ means _unit_.


----------



## Mišo

Polish - Slovak series.

*państwo* - (sovereign) state, nation, commonwealth, company, polity
*panstvo* - dominicum, estate, manor, proceres

*wiadomość* - news, message, information, communication, word, knowledge, notice
*vedomosť* - knowledge

*miłość* - love, affection, fondness, loving, sweetheart, flame
*milosť* - amnesty, mercy

*laska* - stick, rod, cane, minim, staff
*láska* - love, amour

*kochać* - to love, cherish, have an affection, hold dear
*kochať sa* - take a pleasure in, to relish, to savour

*zapach* - smell, odour, redolence, aroma, scent, flavour, tang, fragrance, stench, whiff, wind
*zápach* - fetor, smelliness, stench, stink

*płyn* - fluid, liquid
*plyn* - gas, accelerator, sternutator, engine(!)

*sprawić* - cause, occasion, dress, buy
*spraviť* - set right, to repair

*gospodarka* - economy, administration, farming, husbandry
*hospodárka* - housewife, matron

*prasa* - press
*prasa* - goop, grunter, hog, pig, swine

*piłka* - ball
*pílka* - saw, doffer comb

*przewodnik* - guide, itinerary, conductor, vehicle, leader, president
*prevodník* - changer, converter, inverter

*fukać* - snort, puff, chide, scold
*fúkať* - blow, whiffle, to wind

*także* - also, too, likewise, as well
*takže* - consequently, insomach that, such that

*dla* - for, to
*dľa* - in accordance with, as per


----------



## Azori

Mišo said:


> *panstvo* - dominicum, estate, manor, proceres
> *vedomosť* - knowledge
> *milosť* - amnesty, mercy
> *láska* - love, amour
> *kochať sa* - take a pleasure in, to relish, to savour
> *zápach* - fetor, smelliness, stench, stink
> *plyn* - gas, accelerator, sternutator, engine(!)
> *spraviť* - set right, to repair
> *hospodárka* - housewife, matron
> *prasa* - goop, grunter, hog, pig, swine
> *pílka* - saw, doffer comb
> *prevodník* - changer, converter, inverter
> *fúkať* - blow, whiffle, to wind
> *takže* - consequently, insomach that, such that
> *dľa* - in accordance with, as per


What dictionary do you use? This is beyond me..

plyn -gas. The engine is new to me. Can you give some reference for it?
spraviť -to make, to do
prasa -is not a "goop"
takže -thus, so, so that


----------



## Mišo

lior neith said:


> plyn -gas. The engine is new to me. Can you give some reference to it?
> spraviť -to make, to do
> prasa -is not a "goop"
> takže -thus, so, so that



Liora. You are not right. Your translation of "spraviť" is colloquial, as well as in the case of "takže". 
Further, "prasa" is "goop" in pejorative way. 
With "plyn" as "engine(!)" I feel not so sure, but very likely it is used either as hospital term or as a motoring term, in any case native speaker is acquainted with it.



lior neith said:


> What dictionary do you use? This is beyond me..


Imprisis it is advisable plene to understand native language, thereafter follows accurate using of dictionary.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Mišo said:


> *wiadomość* - news, message, information, communication, word, knowledge, notice
> *vedomosť* - knowledge



Slovenian: *vednost* = knowledge/awareness of a certain fact



Mišo said:


> *miłość* - love, affection, fondness, loving, sweetheart, flame
> *milosť* - amnesty, mercy



Slovenian: *milost* = mercy



Mišo said:


> *laska* - stick, rod, cane, minim, staff
> *láska* - love, amour



Slovenian: *laskati* = to flatter, to treat gently, to give pleasure to someone
*-laska = *of a certain type of hair (f.):* belolaska* = blonde; *dolgolaska* = long-haired woman, _and so on_



Mišo said:


> *kochać* - to love, cherish, have an affection, hold dear
> *kochať sa* - take a pleasure in, to relish, to savour



Slovenian: *kuhati* = to cook



Mišo said:


> *zapach* - smell, odour, redolence, aroma, scent, flavour, tang, fragrance, stench, whiff, wind
> *zápach* - fetor, smelliness, stench, stink



Slovenian:* zapah* = latch (*za zapahi *= in prison)



Mišo said:


> *płyn* - fluid, liquid
> *plyn* - gas, accelerator, sternutator, engine(!)



Slovenian:* plin* = gas, accelerator



Mišo said:


> *sprawić* - cause, occasion, dress, buy
> *spraviť* - set right, to repair



Slovenian:* spraviti* = to put away, to get (something into a different state, something or someone to a certain place)
(*popraviti* = to set right, to repair)



Mišo said:


> *gospodarka* - economy, administration, farming, husbandry
> *hospodárka* - housewife, matron



Slovenian: *gospodarica* = female owner of an estate, female source of authority, female master of someone or something



Mišo said:


> *prasa* - press
> *prasa* - goop, grunter, hog, pig, swine



Slovenian:* prase* = pig
*praska* = scratch



Mišo said:


> *piłka* - ball
> *pílka* - saw, doffer comb



Slovenian:* pilica* = small file ("steel hand tool with small sharp teeth")



Mišo said:


> *przewodnik* - guide, itinerary, conductor, vehicle, leader, president
> *prevodník* - changer, converter, inverter



Slovenian: *prevodnik* = conductor (of heat, air, electricity); _archaically also_ translator



Mišo said:


> *fukać* - snort, puff, chide, scold
> *fúkať* - blow, whiffle, to wind



Slovenian:* fukati* = to fuck 

Compiled with the help of _Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika_


----------



## njumi

Mišo said:


> Polish - Slovak series.
> *piłka* - ball
> *pílka* - saw, doffer comb



Polish  *piłka *can also mean a small saw, for example:  *piłka do metalu* - one that you use to cut metal.


----------



## Azori

Mišo said:


> Liora. You are not right. Your translation of "spraviť" is colloquial, as well as in the case of "takže".


Mišo, sorry, but it's _you _who is mistaken.

*s*praviť = to make, to do
*o*praviť = to repair, to mend, to correct

As for "takže", I added those words just to make the meaning a little more comprehensible. Still, I wouldn't say that "thus" and "so" are only colloquial words.


Mišo said:


> Further, "prasa" is "goop" in pejorative way.


A definition of the word goop: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/goop (sorry, in English only)


Mišo said:


> With "plyn" as "engine(!)" I feel not so sure, but very likely it is used either as hospital term or as a motoring term, in any case native speaker is acquainted with it.


Very convincing...


Mišo said:


> Imprisis it is advisable plene to understand native language, thereafter follows accurate using of dictionary.


My question was somewhat different, but nevertheless, when does the accurate use of grammar follow?


----------



## Mišo

Polish:
*stopka* - glass, fuse

Slovak:
*stopka* - foot stalk, pedicel

Mod note:
Remarks concering Lior's posts above removed.
You are very welcome to post your doubts in a serious and collaborative way.
sokol


----------



## .Jordi.

Mišo said:


> Polish:
> *stopka* - glass, fuse
> 
> Slovak:
> *stopka* - foot stalk, pedicel



Misio, may I ask which dictionary do you use?
The meanings which you've given for Polish _stopka_ aren't the first one's (never in my life I've heard about _stopka_ as _fuse_ — I had to search for this meaning in Polish dictionary, which indeed apears, but marked as regional usage). _Stopka_ in her main meanings is: a) a diminutive of _stopa_ (foot), b) masthead.


----------



## Mišo

.Jordi. said:


> Misio, may I ask which dictionary do you use?
> The meanings which you've given for Polish _stopka_ aren't the first one's (never in my life I've heard about _stopka_ as _fuse_ — I had to search for this meaning in Polish dictionary, which indeed apears, but marked as regional usage). _Stopka_ in her main meanings is: a) a diminutive of _stopa_ (foot), b) masthead.




I read a text with "stopka" in gazeta.pl, so I searched for the meaning.
Here you are http://www.translate.pl/odp.php4?direction=2&word=stopka.
Well, if is composing anything, the misspelling is there.

...


----------



## .Jordi.

Mišo said:


> I read a text with "stopka" in gazeta.pl, so I searched for the meaning.
> Here you are http://www.translate.pl/odp.php4?direction=2&word=stopka.
> Well, if is composing anything, the misspelling is there.


Ok, I see. But if you're able to read Polish articles in Polish portals, then maybe you should consider using Polish dictionary, like this one?


----------



## Mišo

.Jordi. said:


> Ok, I see. But if you're able to read Polish articles in Polish portals, then maybe you should consider using Polish dictionary, like this one?



Yep, I have cognizance of this one, nevertheless thanks.


----------



## Коста

The Wikipedia "false freinds" list has a _multitude_ of *errors*.


----------



## .Jordi.

...


And going back to the topic:
Polish: herbata (tea),
Slovak: hrbatá (scoliosis).


----------



## jazyk

Czech tovaryš = journeyman.
Russian товарищ = comrade.

Czech zapustit = to sink, embed.
Russian запустить = to launch.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech zapustit = to sink, embed.
> Russian запустить = to launch.



Slovenian:

*zapustiti* = to leave



jazyk said:


> Czech tovaryš = journeyman.
> Russian товарищ = comrade.



Slovenian:

*tovariš* = comrade


BCS:

*drug* = comrade

Slovenian:

*drug* = someone else (_archaically also_ comrade)


----------



## phosphore

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> *zapustiti* = to leave


 
Serbian:

_zapustiti_ - to stop taking care (of a child or a farm)





TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> *tovariš* = comrade


 
Serbian:

_tovariš_ - you are loading


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

phosphore said:


> Serbian:
> 
> _zapustiti_ - to stop taking care (of a child or a farm)



Slovenian:

*opustiti* = to stop taking care of something, to quit (to kick a habit)

BCS:

*opustiti* = to relax



phosphore said:


> Serbian:
> 
> _tovariš_ - you are loading



Slovenian:

*tovoriš* = you are transporting
*natovarjaš* = you are loading


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> *opustiti* = to stop taking care of something, to quit (to kick a habit)
> 
> BCS:
> 
> *opustiti* = to relax


Slovak:

*opustiť *= to leave, to quit, to abandon


----------



## DarkChild

Pozor

Bulgarian: shame

Czech: attention


----------



## Zokionly

DarkChild said:


> Pozor
> 
> Bulgarian: shame
> 
> Czech: attention






Pozor 
It means also attention in Serbian,Bosnian and Croatian.And even is used as serbism(borrowing from Serbo-Croatian) in Macedonian.


----------



## Коста

Zokionly said:


> Pozor
> It means also attention in Serbian,Bosnian and Croatian.And even is used as serbism(borrowing from Serbo-Croatian) in Macedonian.


 
Serbian does not commonly use _pozor _as such. _Pozor_ in Serbian is used as a root stem for _caution _as in _упозорење_. The Serbian word for attention is пажња! from _пазити_ - to pay attention.


----------



## Zokionly

Коста said:


> Serbian does not commonly use _pozor _as such. _Pozor_ in Serbian is used as a root stem for _caution _as in _упозорење_. The Serbian word for attention is пажња! from _пазити_ - to pay attention.



Sure that is correct and that is what I meant .


----------



## hinko

I'm not sure if the following examples were already mentioned, but:

Croatian: pričati = to talk
Slovenian: pričati = to witness

Croatian: ponašati se = to behave
Slovenian: ponašati se = to boast


----------



## Zokionly

Also

Croatian: ispričati - to excuse, to apologize

Serbian : iispričati - to report, to narrate, to speak out.


----------



## hinko

Zokionly said:


> Also
> 
> Croatian: ispričati - to excuse, to apologize
> 
> Serbian : iispričati - to report, to narrate, to speak out.


 
Slovenian: izpričati - to testify


----------



## Azori

hinko said:


> Croatian: ponašati se = to behave
> Slovenian: ponašati se = to boast


Slovak: ponášať sa (na niekoho, niečo) = to resemble


----------



## jazyk

Czech starat se = to take care, to look after.
Polish starać się = to attempt, to strive.

Czech potisk = print.
Polish pocisk = bullet.


----------



## Mishe

I'm not sure if this one has been posted yet: 

Reč (Slovenian): a thing, an object

Reč (Serbian): a word


----------



## Azori

Mishe said:


> Reč (Slovenian): a thing, an object
> 
> Reč (Serbian): a word


Slovak: reč = speech; language


----------



## Mishe

So that's why it's so difficult to learn another Slavic language really.... million false friends..... crazy!


----------



## Zokionly

Mishe said:


> So that's why it's so difficult to learn another Slavic language really.... million false friends..... crazy!



Well, it also a challenge and great opportunity of enrich and expand you knowledge in some related language,which is not that easy !


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech starat se = to take care, to look after.
> Polish starać się = to attempt, to strive.


 
Slovenian:

*starati se* = to age



jazyk said:


> Czech potisk = print.
> Polish pocisk = bullet.


 
Slovenian:

*potisk* = thrust, push (n.)


----------



## Mishe

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> *starati se* = to age
> 
> 
> 
> Slovenian:



Starati se (Serbian, I'm not sure if it's the same in Croatian) - to take care


----------



## jazyk

Czech skladník = warehouseman.
Polish składnik = ingredient, component.


----------



## jazyk

Czech ústava = constitution.
Polish ustawa = legislation.


----------



## jazyk

Czech poprava = execution (as in killing).
Polish poprawa = improvement.


----------



## bibax

> Czech poprava = execution (as in killing).
> Polish poprawa = improvement


It looks strange but both popraviti and poprawić means 'to set/put right' in broad sense (pravý/právo = right, recht/Recht). The Czech narrow meaning popraviti (= to execute) is probably an influence of the German language (hinrichten/Hinrichtung = to execute/execution).


----------



## jazyk

Czech nákaza = contagion, infection.
Polish  nakaz = order, command.


----------



## jazyk

Polish skąp = skimpy, meager, frugal.
Macedonian скап (skap) = expensive.


----------



## Duya

jazyk said:


> Czech nákaza = contagion, infection.
> Polish  nakaz = order, command.



BCS nakaza = monster, freak


----------



## WannaBeMe

Duya said:


> BCS nakaza = monster, freak


Do you think that prikaza i nakaza häve to do something with eachother?


----------



## jazyk

Czech osa = axis, axle.
Polish/Slovak osa/Russian oca (osa) = wasp.


----------



## WannaBeMe

jazyk said:


> Czech osa = axis, axle.
> Polish/Slovak osa/Russian oca (osa) = wasp.


Serboctoatian:
osa - axis, axle and osa or osen - wasp


----------



## Azori

jazyk said:


> Czech osa = axis, axle.
> Polish/Slovak osa/Russian oca (osa) = wasp.


Slovak os = axis, axle
Czech vosa = wasp


----------



## Kanes

Bulgarian: 

wasp - oсa, axle - oс
наказа - punished


----------



## Thomas1

A small correction:





jazyk said:


> Polish skąpy = skimpy, meager, frugal stingy (in economic sense it's got negative connotations, which I believe is not the case with frugal, but feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. I also think that meager may be a bit stretched, but in some contexts it may work).
> Macedonian скап (skap) = expensive.


skąp is the imperative of skąpić -- to stint


----------



## jazyk

I just wrote the dictionary's translations.


----------



## Thomas1

I see, I still think it's not quite right though. Does it give any examples?
Mine, Oxford PWN, also gives _mean _as its another translation.

Skąpy also means skimpy.


----------



## jazyk

That's not the point. The point is that is that the Macedonian and the Polish word are false friends. Anyway, here's the dictionary I used: http://www.getionary.pl/search?query=sk%B1py&from=pol_ang&ln=pl


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech osa = axis, axle.
> Polish/Slovak osa/Russian oca (osa) = wasp.



Slovenian:
*osa* = wasp
*os* = axle, axis



jazyk said:


> Polish skąp = skimpy, meager, frugal.
> Macedonian скап (skap) = expensive.



BCS:
*skup* = expensive

Slovenian:
*skop* = skimpy, stingy, meager


----------



## jazyk

Macedonian влажен (vlažen)/Russian влажный (vlažnyj) = moist, humid.
Czech/Slovak vlažný = lukewarm, tepid.


----------



## Azori

jazyk said:


> Polish skąpy = skimpy, meager, stingy
> Macedonian скап (skap) = expensive





TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS:
> *skup* = expensive
> 
> Slovenian:
> *skop* = skimpy, stingy, meager


Slovak: *skúpy *= mean, stingy; skimpy


----------



## Thomas1

jazyk said:


> That's not the point. The point is that is that the Macedonian and the Polish word are false friends. Anyway, here's the dictionary I used: http://www.getionary.pl/search?query=sk%B1py&from=pol_ang&ln=pl


Jazyk your point is crystal clear to me. I just don't think the tranlsations you took from the linked dictionary are fine, even after giving the source with examples. Just for the record, reading your post for the first time I also thought of skąpy posiłek, and although it is acceptable, it would be better to use "skromny posiłek", in my opinion. Anyway, let's not veer off the point.


----------



## Heroj_MKD

Macedonian/Macedonian

1.)плескавица (pleskavica) = Frikadelle (in German language)
2.)плескавица (pleskavica) = a slap in the face
  also (шамар (shamar) can be used for the No.2)


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak pyšný = proud.
Polish pyszny = tasty, rich (of food).


----------



## Thomas1

Polish _pyszny _also means proud, haughty.


----------



## Sobakus

Russian пышный means
1)sumptuous
2)luxuriant (esp. about plants)
3)fluffy (esp. about dough)
4)voluminous

напыщенный means (too) pompous, haughty, majestic

ось = axis
оса = wasp

скупой = avaricious, stingy, taciturn(на слова)


----------



## jazyk

Polish skazać = to sentence.
Russian сказать (skazať) = to say, to tell.


----------



## jazyk

Even though Romanian is not Slavic, this word is.

Romanian mândru = proud.
Czech moudrý / Slovak múdry / Polish mądry = wise.


----------



## Juri

In Slovenian: _modri _človek , or _modrijan_= wise man.


----------



## .Jordi.

Slovenian: *modri* _wise_
Polish: *modry* _royal blue_


----------



## Azori

.Jordi. said:


> Slovenian: *modri* _wise_
> Polish: *modry* _royal blue_


Slovak: *modrý *= blue

BCS: *plavi *= blue
Slovak: *plavý *= light brown; fair, light-colored (used of hair)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

.Jordi. said:


> Slovenian: *modri* _wise_
> Polish: *modry* _royal blue_



In addition to "wise", *moder/modri* also means "blue" (any shade of blue) in Slovenian.



lior neith said:


> BCS: *plavi *= blue
> Slovak: *plavý *= light brown; fair, light-colored (used of hair)



Interestingly enough, both of these meanings exist in Slovenian (although *moder* is a more common word for "blue" than *plav*).


----------



## elliejelly

*plav *is sometimes (rarely though) used to describe the colour of your hair. Nowadays, we just use *blond *instead.

Imam plave lase. = I have blond hair.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

elliejelly said:


> *plav *is sometimes (rarely though) used to describe the colour of your hair. Nowadays, we just use *blond *instead.
> 
> Imam plave lase. = I have blond hair.



Probably the most common present-day use of *plav* meaning "blonde" is in the noun *plavolaska* (= blonde woman).


----------



## Sobakus

В русском
мудрый = wise
плавый/половый = yellowish-white, the colour of straw(mostly about animals)


----------



## jazyk

Czech úkor (used in the phrase na úkor) = at the expense of.
Russian укор (ukor) = reproach.

Czech mužství = manliness, virility.
Russian мужество (mužestvo) = courage, fortitude.

But I guess there could be some overlapping here.


----------



## .Jordi.

Russian: _мех_ *fur*
Polish: _mech_ *moss*


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech úkor (used in the phrase na úkor) = at the expense of.
> Russian укор (ukor) = reproach.



Slovenian:
*ukor* = reproach



jazyk said:


> Czech mužství = manliness, virility.
> Russian мужество (mužestvo) = courage, fortitude.



Slovenian:
*moštvo* = sports team, manliness



.Jordi. said:


> Russian: _мех_ *fur*
> Polish: _mech_ *moss*



Slovenian:
*meh* = bellows, uncut animal hide (but not fur)


----------



## Azori

.Jordi. said:


> Russian: _мех_ *fur*
> Polish: _mech_ *moss*





TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian:
> *meh* = bellows, uncut animal hide (but not fur)


Slovak: *mech *= sack; bellows (*mach *= moss)


----------



## jazyk

Czech rozsudek = judgment, judicial decision.
Polish rozsądek = sanity, common sense.


----------



## Azori

jazyk said:


> Czech rozsudek = judgment, judicial decision.
> Polish rozsądek = sanity, common sense.


Slovak: *rozsudok *= verdict


----------



## Juri

Slovenian:*razsodba*


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Juri said:


> Slovenian:*razsodba*


 
Both exist in Slovenian:

*razsodba* = verdict, court ruling / judgement
*razsodek* = judgement (not necessarily in a judicial context; often refers to an individual's own judgement / common sense)


----------



## robin74

Polish - ukrop =  boiling water
Russian - укроп = dill


----------



## bibax

Czech:

úkrop = a kind of soup (with bread and garlic, česnečka)
kopr = dill (Anethum graveolens), from Proto-Slavic krop (with hard yer at the end)


----------



## Orlin

I can tell you something very funny concerning some Russian - Bulgarian "false friends": Bulgarian school students often made very amusing (or nonsensical) translations from Russian because of non-awareness of some "false friends" pairs (Russian was obligatory in Bulgarian schools from late 1940s till early 1990s and those who translated in the way I am quoting must have been very poor or careless students): e. g. "Бабочки летали, пахнуло сиренью" (Rus) -> "Летяха бабички, мирише на сирене" (Bulg), which is completely wrong because the Russian sentence means "Butterflies were flying, lilac smelt/ there was a lilac smell", and the Bulgarian sentence thought to be translation "means" "Old women were flying, cheese smelt/ there was a cheese smell" - obviously the so-called "translation" is  non-sense while the Russian sentence is evidently meaningful. 
Of course, you must be very unintelligent or extremely careless not to notice that you are writing a complete non-sense, but the numerous examples of problems that Bulgarians had (or probably still have) with Russian-Bulgarian "false friends" - I can't guess of more examples now - show that, in my opinion, "false friends" problem is really one of of the most important when studying a language closely related to your native one. A proof for all this is the fact that whole books were written about Russian-Bulgarian "false friends" - this was probably really important because everybody in Bulgaria studied Russian then and realising that there are word pairs called "false friends" and not being acquainted with them can cause serious misunderstanding and sometimes major problems was something very necessary for (almost) every Bulgarian to avoid getting in trouble when trying to understand/ speak /write Russian.


----------



## bibax

I remember a similiar Russian sentence:

Эта сирень приятно пахнет.

Our translation was:

Tato siréna příjemně páchne. = This siren (or even Siren) stinks fine.

"Бабочки летали." is easy: Babočky létaly. (babočka means нимфалида, it is a loanword from Russian).


----------



## Azori

Polish *przepaść* / Czech *propast */ Slovak *priepasť *= chasm, abyss

BCS *prepast = *consternation


----------



## Orlin

Hi all members of the forum!
I would like to increase the usefulness of this thread by means of the following:
1. Give examples of your own experience when "false friends" among Slavic languages caused you major problems (serious misunderstanding, ridicule, embarrassment, financial losses etc.) This will help learners avoid such situations and convince them that "false friends" among Slavic languages are something really important.
2. Tell me whether, in your opinion, "false-friends" problem is a problem that arises mainly among closely related languages (i. e. when someone studies a language closely related to his native language or to a secondary language that he already knows well). I strongly believe that the numerous "false friends" in Slavic language pairs are a proof that Slavic languages are still very close to one another and "false friends" is one of the major problems when making a transition from one Slavic language to another one. If you disagree with me, tell me why.


----------



## sokol

Orlin said:


> 2. Tell me whether, in your opinion, "false-friends" problem is a problem that arises mainly among closely related languages ...


Yes, Orlin, this is the case; there are plenty of false friends in Romance languages, and even between British and American English there are plenty.
However I think that this topic would be better placed in All languages  - this thread here really should be reserved for false friends in Slavic languages, don't you think?


----------



## Kanes

karam 

In Serbian - to fuck

In Bulgarian - to drive


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Kanes said:


> karam
> 
> In Serbian - to fuck
> 
> In Bulgarian - to drive


 
Slovenian:

*karati* = to scold

Slovenian [Bela Krajina dialect]:

*karati* = to argue



lior neith said:


> Polish *przepaść* / Czech *propast */ Slovak *priepasť *= chasm, abyss
> 
> BCS *prepast = *consternation


 
Slovenian:

*prepast* (archaic) = collapse, ruin (= modern Slovenian *propad*); terror

(*prepad* = chasm, abyss)

Compiled with the help of SSKJ


----------



## iobyo

Kanes said:


> karam
> 
> In Serbian - to fuck
> 
> In Bulgarian - to drive



*Macedonian:* to argue, scold, abuse


----------



## Kanes

iobyo said:


> *Macedonian:* to argue, scold, abuse



As well, it means both to drive and to scold, argue, force to... similar idea.

karam se - I'm arguing

karam kolata - I'm driving the car


----------



## Duya

Kanes said:


> karam
> 
> In Serbian - to fuck
> 
> In Bulgarian - to drive



Actually, this was mentioned recently in another thread, so I feel the need to clarify:

Just as in Macedonian, the "primary" or "textbook" meaning of _karati _in BCS is "to scold (someone)". That can be witnessed in folk songs such as "Karala majka Maricu" (Croatian) or "Mehmeda je stara _majka karala_" (Bosnian).

The meaning of "fuck" is recent, and comes from entirely different source -- slang. From (common Slavic) "kurac" (Penis), a feminine form "kára" was derived in slang, and from there there was just one step to the verb. It belongs to somewhat older slang inventory, but it was eternalized in the punch line:

"_Sad ću da te karam!_" (I'm going to fuck you) 

uttered by Bata Živojinović in 1984 movie _U raljama života._


----------



## jazyk

Russian браковать = to reject.
Polish brakować = to lack.


----------



## Azori

Czech, Slovak: *strava *= food, meals

BCS: *strava *= dread


----------



## Sobakus

Russian:
*мех* = fur
*мох* = moss
*рассудок* = reason, mind, common sense
*пропасть* = n. chasm, abyss
*пропасть* = v. disappear, perish, die
*отрава* = poison


----------



## Juri

Like Russian *otrava* = poison is also  Croatian *otrov, otrovati = *to poison


----------



## jazyk

I don't know if these are true false friends, but anyway:

Czech obcovat = to consort, to have intercourse.
Polish obiecywać = to promise.


----------



## robin74

Actually, Polish has "obcować" in the very same meaning, "to have an intercourse" (though it has broader meaning than that, not sure how it is in Czech).


----------



## Azori

Czech, Slovak: *únos *= abduction, kidnapping

BCS: *unos *= entry, input


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS:

*začeti* = to conceive (a child)

Slovenian:

*začeti* = to begin


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

And the other way around...

BCS:

*početi =* to begin

Slovenian:

*spočeti *= to conceive (a child)

(*početi *= to do)


----------



## Thomas1

lior neith said:


> Czech, Slovak: *únos *= abduction, kidnapping
> 
> BCS: *unos *= entry, input


Polish: unos - sling load (it's a rather technical cant)


----------



## Azori

BCS: *dotjerati *= to adjust, to set right

Slovak: *dotierať *= to pester


----------



## jazyk

I don't know if they are cognates, but they sure look similar:

Czech vzápětí = speedily.
Russian взаперти (vzaperti) = under lock and key.


----------



## vianie

WannaBeMe said:


> Sofar I know, it means only window with no reguarding on size. But the most used word for window is *prozor*.
> It is also possible that some people say okno for a window without glas but I am completely unsure for that.
> In my opinion okno und prozor are synonims but okno sounds a little bit archaic. My grany perhaps would say rather okno than prozor but....its all relative.



This is contrariwise in Slovakia.

okno - window
priezor - throughview



jazyk said:


> Even though Romanian is not Slavic, this word is.
> 
> Romanian mândru = proud.
> Czech moudrý / Slovak múdry / Polish mądry = wise.





Juri said:


> In Slovenian: _modri _človek , or _modrijan_= wise man.



Cignates are in:

sanskrit - mudry
old iranian - mądran
old slavonic - mądrÞ


----------



## jazyk

Czech had = snake.
Polish gad = reptile.

Czech plaz = reptile.
Polish płaz = amphibian.

Czech opona = curtain.
Polish opona = tire (in cars).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech had = snake.
> Polish gad = reptile.


 
Slovenian: *gad* = _vipera berus_ (species of viper)



jazyk said:


> Czech plaz = reptile.
> Polish płaz = amphibian.


 
Slovenian: *plaz* = landslide, avalanche
(*plazilec* = reptile)


----------



## jazyk

Czech mrak = cloud.
Polish mrok = darkness, murk, gloom.


----------



## Thomas1

jazyk said:


> [...] Czech opona = curtain.
> Polish opona = tire (in cars).


Just for the record: although we don't use it in this sense anymore (at least I have never heard it used this way), Polish _opona _also means curtain (it's an obsolete meaning of _opona_).


----------



## Azori

jazyk said:


> Czech mrak = cloud.
> Polish mrok = darkness, murk, gloom.


Slovak: *mrak* = a dark rain cloud; swarm


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech mrak = cloud.
> Polish mrok = darkness, murk, gloom.


 


lior neith said:


> Slovak: *mrak* = a dark rain cloud; swarm


 
Slovenian:

*mrak* = twilight, dusk, gloom


----------



## jazyk

Czech objev = discovery, find.
Polish objaw = symptom.


----------



## Azori

jazyk said:


> Czech objev = discovery, find.
> Polish objaw = symptom.


Slovak: *objav* = discovery, find

Polish, Czech, Slovak: *obraz* = painting; picture, image
BCS: *obraz* = cheek

Slovak: *líce* = cheek
BCS: *lice* = face


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech objev = discovery, find.
> Polish objaw = symptom.


 


lior neith said:


> Slovak: *objav* = discovery, find


 
Slovenian:
*objava* = announcement, publication



lior neith said:


> Polish, Czech, Slovak: *obraz* = painting; picture, image
> BCS: *obraz* = cheek


 
Slovenian:
*obraz* = face



lior neith said:


> Slovak: *líce* = cheek
> BCS: *lice* = face


 
Slovenian:
*lice* = cheek (archaically also face); the side of a piece of cloth with a more intricate design


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Czech: *změnit* = to change

Slovenian: *zmeniti se* = to come to an agreement, to pay attention to


Czech: *zrušit* = to abort, to undo, to cancel

Slovenian: *zrušiti* = to tear down; *zrušiti se* = to collapse


Czech: *zvěř* = animals

Slovenian: *zver* = predator (animal)


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Czech: *změnit* = to change
> 
> Slovenian: *zmeniti se* = to come to an agreement, to pay attention to
> 
> 
> Czech: *zrušit* = to abort, to undo, to cancel
> 
> Slovenian: *zrušiti* = to tear down; *zrušiti se* = to collapse
> 
> 
> Czech: *zvěř* = animals
> 
> Slovenian: *zver* = predator (animal)


Slovak:*

zmeniť* = to alter, to change, to modify
*zrušiť* = to cancel, to revoke
*zver* = wild animals; beast (a person, too)


----------



## WannaBeMe

lior neith said:


> Slovak:*
> 
> zmeniť* = to alter, to change, to modify
> *zrušiť* = to cancel, to revoke
> *zver* = wild animals; beast (a person, too)



BCSerbian:

izmeniti - to change, to alter
smeniti - to depose
srušiti - to batter down, to disrupt, to knock down
zver- wild animal, beast ( also an agressive person)


----------



## WannaBeMe

I dont know if we have already had these:

RU   понос - diarrhoea
BCS ponos - pride

RU  куща - hut
BCS kuća - house

RU   шина - tyre
BCS šina - rail

RU   ягода - berry
BCS jagoda - strawberry


----------



## vianie

*Slovak*, *Czech*: odchody - departures
*Polish*: odchody - wastes

*Slovak*, *Czech*: divák - beholder, spectator, onlooker
*Polish*: dziwak - eccentric, weird, odd


----------



## jazyk

Czech okres = district, township, county, shire, division.
Polish okres = period.


----------



## Azori

jazyk said:


> Czech okres = district, township, county, shire, division.
> Polish okres = period.


Slovak: *okres* = district, division


----------



## Azori

Czech, Slovak:* rub* = back, reverse side

BCS: *rub* = edge, border


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak zápas = competition, game, match.
Polish zapas = store, stock.

Czech/Slovak látka = fabric, substance, matter, material.
Polish łatka (diminutive of łata) = patch, spot.

Czech/Slovak balvan = boulder.
Polish bałwan = snowman.


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak zával = cave-in, landslide, ruins, wreckage.
Polish zawał = infarct, heart attack.


----------



## Azori

Polish: *rano* /Czech, Slovak: *ráno* = morning

BCS: *rano* = early


----------



## vianie

jazyk said:


> Czech/Slovak látka = fabric, substance, matter, material.
> Polish łatka (diminutive of łata) = patch, spot.



Well, also this causes no distinction of vowels lenght in Polish.
So more verus pair of false friends would be:
Czech/Slovak: lata - batten, lath, panicle
Polish: łata - patch, spot


----------



## Juri

Jazyk:Slovene dictionary knows _balvan_ as boulder too.

Vianie: _lata,_ dimin._latica = batten_
_          odhoki =_  expenditure,disbursements

Lior neith: _rob_ = edge,border
_rano _= early (Rana ura,zlata ura!)


----------



## Azori

Czech:* strast* /Slovak:* strasť* = distress, misery

BCS: *strast* = passion


----------



## Azori

Czech:* radit* /Slovak:* radiť* = to advise, to counsel
BCS: *raditi* = to work

Czech: *odloučit* /Slovak: *odlúčiť* = to separate, to dissociate
BCS: *odlučiti* = to decide

Czech, Slovak: *odluka* = separation
BCS: *odluka* = decision


----------



## Duya

lior neith said:


> Czech: *odloučit* /Slovak: *odlúčiť* = to separate, to dissociate
> BCS: *odlučiti* = to decide



However, we use *razlučiti* for separate, disassociate. Apparently, different "negative" prefix is selected. We don't have a word **razluka* though.

The words are cognates, however. HJP lists archaic "lučiti" in the meaning "distinguish, discern, separate". Apparently, the BCS meaning ("decide") is formed as od+lučiti (roughly, "stop pondering").


----------



## winpoj

In Czech we have "rozloučit se" for "bid farewell" ("rozlúčiť sa" in Slovak if my memory serves me). 

And we have the word "rozluka" also. Don't know the precise meaning, but it's somehow related to divorce (rozvod).


----------



## jazyk

Czech pitomec = idiot, moron.
Russian питомец (pitomec) = foster child, pet, alumnus, pupil.


----------



## Juri

Czech:: _zàpah =_ stench
Slovene_:zapàh =_ latch of a door
Slovene: _pentlja_ = knotted ribbon of a present
Russian: _pentlja_ = slipknot of the hanging-rope(as abused in Iran)


----------



## winpoj

In fact, it's "zápach" in Czech.

And we also have "pentle" meaning ribbon, and not just for presents. It's a bit colloquial (normally "stuha").


----------



## Thomas1

Juri said:


> Czech:: _zàpah =_ stench
> Slovene_:zapàh =_ latch of a door
> Polish: zapach = smell, odour
> [...]


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak doba = time, period, term, season, age, epoch.
Polish doba = solar day (24-hour period).


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *mreža* = grating

BCS: *mreža* = network


----------



## vianie

Polish: urodziony - born
Slovak: urodzený - well-born, high-bred

Polish: miłość - love
Slovak: milosť - mercy, grace

Polish: uroda - pulchritude, seemliness
Slovak: úroda - crop, harvest, increases

And just a formative similarness.
Polish: kopalnia - mine, pit
Slovak: kúpelňa - bathroom


----------



## Thomas1

If you allow, I'd add two comments:





jazyk said:


> Czech/Slovak doba = time, period, term, season, age, epoch.
> Polish doba = solar day (24-hour period).


Polish doba is also used in the meaning: time, age, epoch, period. I don't know if it is as frequent and broad as in Czech, but it is nevertheless.



vianie said:


> Polish: urodziony - born
> Slovak: urodzený - well-born, high-bred[...]


urodzony (no "i")


----------



## vianie

Slovak, Czech: ohlas - repercussion, response
BCS, Slovene: oglas - ad, bill

Slovak: vedno - together
Slovene: vedno - always

Slovak: vše (became a obsolete vocable) - sometimes / always
Czech: vše - all, everything


----------



## Awwal12

Russian: "арб*у*з" (arbuz) - a watermelon
Ukrainian: "г*а*рбуз" (garbuz) - a pumpkin

Russian: "бесп*е*чный" (bespechnyi) - carefree
Ukrainian: "безп*е*чний" (bespechnyi) - safe

P.S., to *Juri:*


> Russian: _pentlja_ = slipknot of the hanging-rope(as abused in Iran)


Not "pentlja", but "petlja" (petlya, for English-speakers), and rather a noose than a slipknot.


----------



## vianie

Slovene: letni čas - season of a year
Czech / Slovak: letní čas / letný čas - summer time, DST

Croatian / Serbian: brod / брод - ship
Czech / Slovak: brod - ford

Slovene / Upper Sorbian: vihar [vihár] / wichor - storm
Slovak / Czech: víchor - strong wind

Slovene: cesta - street
Czech / Slovak: cesta - way, road, journey (...)

Slovene: rumenec [rumênec] - man of mongoloid race / subflavous, yellowish animal
Slovak / Czech: rumenec / ruměnec- erubescence

Croatian: brašnar - mealworm _(zool. tenebrio molitor)_
Slovak / Czech: brašnár / brašnář- a man who makes or sales leather products, mainly haberdashery (handbags, wallets)

Slovene: družina [družína] - family
Czech / Slovak: družina - suite / school center

Slovene / Croatian / Serbian: vrt / врт - garden
Czech / Slovak: vrt - bore hole, drill hole

Serbian: башта - garden
Czech / Slovak: bašta - bastion, bulwark / tuck-in (Czech)


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> Slovene: rumenec - man of mongoloid race / subflavous, yellowish animal
> Slovak: rumenec - erubescence
> 
> Croatian: brašnar - mealworm _(zool. tenebrio molitor)_
> Slovak: brašnár - a man who makes or sales leather products, mainly haberdashery (handbags, wallets)


Czech also has the words ruměnec and brašnář.

According to my dictionary, družina means "suite, retinue" and "after school center", not "public nursery".


----------



## vianie

Slovene: živel - wish a long life, wish that st. would be realized, glorifying sb., approbation, expressive greeting especially among friends, The King is dead. Long live the King.
Czech / Slovak: živel - element

Slovene: črka - letter (alphabet)
Czech / Slovak: čárka / čiarka - comma

Croatian/Serbian / Bulgarian/Macedonian: pismo / писмо - letter (mail)
Czech / Slovak: písmo - fount, fist, pemnanship, scripture

Bulgarian/Macedonian / Slovio: буква / bukva - letter (alphabet)
Czech / Slovak: bukva - cyrilic letter / beech nut, mast

Slovene / Croatian: moč / moć - power, strenght, faculty, virtue...
Czech / Slovak: moč - urine

Croatian / Serbian/Bulgarian: luk [lúk] / лук - onion / longbow / arch _(arch.)_ / interjection of potation or drachm [lùk]
Czech / Slovak: luk - longbow

Croatian: vlast - executory power
Czech / Slovak: vlast / vlasť - homeland, mother country

Croatian / Serbian/Macedonian/Bulgarian: kosa / коса - hair, capillus / scythe / mountain with a sloping declivity
Polish / Czech / Slovak: kosa - scythe / sandy ness (only in C/S - Helská kosa)

Ukrainian: дім - house
Polish/Czech/Slovak / BCS/Slovene: dym / dim - fume, reek, smoke, smolder

Polish: las - forest, wood, timber
Slovene: las - hair, capillus

Slovene: piča - fodder for birds, privet
Czech / Slovak: piča - colpos (vulgarly)


----------



## Bojan

In Serbian _luk_ can mean also longbow or arch in architecture, and _kosa_ can mean also the scythe and declivity/downward slope of a hill or mountain. _Pismo_ is also an alphabet or writing system, font in printing and reverse side of a coin.


----------



## WannaBeMe

vianie said:


> Slovene: letni čas - season of a year
> Czech / Slovak: letní čas / letný čas - summer time, DST
> 
> Croatian / Serbian: brod / брод - ship
> Czech / Slovak: brod - ford
> 
> Slovene / Upper Sorbian: vihar [vihár] / wichor - storm
> Slovak / Czech: víchor - strong wind
> Serb/ Cro : vihor - whirlwind, mountain wind; vihoriti - to flutter
> 
> Slovene: cesta - street
> Czech / Slovak: cesta - way, road, journey (...)
> Serb/Cro : cesta - road
> 
> Slovene: rumenec [rumênec] - man of mongoloid race / subflavous, yellowish animal
> Slovak: rumenec / ruměnec- erubescence
> Serb/Cro : Rumenac (Arbun)- pagellus, common pandora (fish)
> 
> Croatian: brašnar - mealworm _(zool. tenebrio molitor)_
> Slovak / Czech: brašnár / brašnář- a man who makes or sales leather products, mainly haberdashery (handbags, wallets)
> 
> Slovene: družina [družína] - family
> Czech / Slovak: družina - suite / school center
> Serb / Cro : družina - band, company, gang, troop
> 
> Slovene / Croatian / Serbian: vrt / врт - garden
> Czech / Slovak: vrt - bore hole, drill hole
> 
> Serbian: башта - garden
> Czech / Slovak: bašta - bastion, bulwark / tuck-in (Czech)


----------



## Bojan

_Cesta_ seems to me Croat exclusive word, however. We say in Serbia _put_ or _drum_ for road, but never _cesta_. Perhaps it is used in Bosnia?


----------



## WannaBeMe

Bojan said:


> _Cesta_ is Croat exclusive word, however. We say in Serbia _put_ or _drum_ for road, but never _cesta_. Perhaps it is used in Bosnia?



Yes but we Serbs from Bosnia rather say cesta then drum so it is Serbian too.


----------



## Bojan

Zanimljivo, hvala na odgovoru!


----------



## WannaBeMe

Bojan said:


> Zanimljivo, hvala na odgovoru!



No frks


----------



## jazyk

> _Cesta_ seems to me Croat exclusive word, however. We say in Serbia _put_ or _drum_ for road, but never _cesta_. Perhaps it is used in Bosnia?


Cesta is also Czech and Slovak.


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> Czech / Slovak: písmo - fount, fist, pemnanship, scripture


Písmo means "script", "handwriting". Pemnanship doesn't exist in English. Fist is a closed hand, not a script.



vianie said:


> Czech / Slovak: bukva - cyrilic letter / beech nut, mast


In Slovak bukva means "beechnut" and nothing else.



vianie said:


> Polish/Czech/Slovak / BCS/Slovene: dym / dim - fume, reek, smoke, smolder


Slovak: dym = smoke, fume


----------



## vianie

lior neith said:


> Písmo means "script", "handwriting". Pemnanship doesn't exist in English. Sorry for a typo - it has been "penmanship". Fist is a closed hand, not a script. It is just another English equivalent for our "písmo".
> 
> In Slovak bukva means "beechnut" and nothing else. That back slash has meant derivation from exclusively Czech part of meaning.
> 
> Slovak: dym = smoke, fume ...?


----------



## vianie

Another list of false friends in the Slavonic languages:

1.
Ukrainian: ліс – forest, wood
Polish / Ukrainian: lis / лис – fox
Czech / Slovak: lis – compactor, racket press

2.
Croatian / Serbian: mrav / мрав – ant
Czech / Slovak: mrav – way, form, deportment (pl. „mravy“ – abearance, ethos, manner, moral, mores)

3.
Croatian / Serbian: deva / дева – camel
Czech / Slovak: děva / deva – maiden, bint, damozel

4.
Slovene: čeljust – cheek
Czech / Slovak: čelist / čeľusť – cruncher, jaw, mandible, jaspilite, grip

5.
Polish: obłok – cloud
Slovak: oblok – window

6.
Lower Sorbian: droga - street
Polish: droga - road
Czech / Slovak: droga - drug

7.
Kashubian / Lower Sorbian / Upper Sorbian: kueper / kupor / kopor – copper
Czech / Slovak: kopr / kôpor – dill

8.
Croatian / Serbian/Macedonian: rječnik / речник – dictionary
Czech / Slovak: řečník / rečník – rhetorician, speechifier

9.
Polish: kropka – dot, full stop
Silesian: kropka – drop

10.
Lower Sorbian: winik – enemy
Czech / Slovak: vinník – offender, transgessor, contravener

11.
Russian/Belarussian / Ukrainian / Polish: палец / палець / palec – finger
Czech / Slovak: palec – thumb, pollex, hallex (inch, coul – unit of measure)

12.
Russian / Ukrainian / Serbian: друг – friend
Czech / Slovak: druh – kind, sort, mate, fellow (...)

13.
Russian/Bulgarian: час – hour
Polish / Czech/Slovak: czas / čas – time

14.
Russian/Macedonian/Bulgarian: масло – oil
Czech / Slovak: máslo / maslo – butter

15.
Upper Sorbian: hroch – pea
Czech / Slovak: hroch – hippo

16.
Slovenian: pot – road
Czech / Slovak: pot – sudor, sweat, perspiration

17.
Croatian / Serbian/Macedonian: stijena / стена – rock
Czech / Slovak: stěna / stena – wall, paries, hall-stand

18.
Croatian / Serbian: krov / кров – roof
Czech / Slovak: krov – framework, rafters, truss

19.
Russian: комната – room
Czech / Slovak: komnata – big or amply furnished room

20.
Bulgarian / Macedonian: училище / училиште – school
Czech / Slovak: učiliště / učilište – apprentice training center, educational establishment

21.
Polish: statek – ship
Czech: statek – manor, farm, livestock

22.
Ukrainian / Croatian / Serbian/Macedonian / Bulgarian: змія / zmija / змија / змия – snake
Slovak: zmija – viper

23.
Kashubian: òtrok – son
Slovenian: otrok – child
Czech / Slovak: otrok – slave

24.
Slovenian: vojska – war
Czech: vojska – armies

25.
Russian/Ukrainian/Belarussian / Polish: погода / pogoda – weather
Czech / Slovak: pohoda – tranquility, amenity, comfort

26.
Ukrainian: світ – world
Czech / Slovak: svit – dawn, shine, light

27.
Silesian: chrobok – worm
Slovak: chrobák – beatle

28.
Kashubian / Lower + Upper Sorbian – wiodro / wjedro – weather
Czech: vedro – heat
Slovak: vedro – bucket, pail

29.
Polish: płeć - sex
Czech / Slovak: pleť - skin, complexion

30.
Polish: bezcenny - priceless, invaluable
Czech / Slovak: bezcenný - worthless, valueless, unprizable

Every correction is very welcome.





> Ukrainian: дім - house
> Polish/Czech/Slovak / BCS/Slovene: dym / dim - fume, reek, smoke, smolder (Czech has "dým")


----------



## Orlin

In Bulgarian (I am not completely sure for Macedonian) and Russian масло is also butter.


----------



## jazyk

Czech hřivna / Slovak hrivna = talent (money).
Polish grzywna = also talent (money) but more often fine (money).


----------



## vianie

Polish: odporny - resistant
Czech / Slovak: odporný - loathy, distasteful, foul, nasty, ugly

And a phonetic similarness:
Polish: chusty - scarves
Czech / Slovak: hustý - dense, serried, consistent, grumous...


----------



## skye

Dear vianie, I have some remarks about your list above:

number 4: čeljust does not mean cheek in Slovenian, it means jaw
number 16: pot can mean both road and sweat in Slovenian, but there is a difference in the quality of the wovel o
number 24: the basic meaning of vojska is an army, (vojna = war), but sskj lists war as one of the meanings as well.


----------



## vianie

Polish: zwracać - mind, take back, pay...
Slovak: zvracať - barf, puke, spue



skye said:


> Dear vianie, I have some remarks about your list above:
> 
> number 4: čeljust does not mean cheek in Slovenian, it means jaw
> number 16: pot can mean both road and sweat in Slovenian, but there is a difference in the quality of the wovel o
> number 24: the basic meaning of vojska is an army, (vojna = war), but sskj lists war as one of the meanings as well.



Mmm, OK and thanks.


----------



## Thomas1

vianie said:


> Polish: zwracać - mind, take back, pay...
> Slovak: zvracať - barf, puke, spue[...]


Zwracać in Polish also means puke.


----------



## vianie

Polish: opakowanie – packaging, tub, wrapping
Slovak: opakovanie – repeating, reprise, repetitiveness

Polish: chyba – maybe, surely...
Czech / Slovak: chyba – error, failure, mistake

Polish: wyrażenie – expression, phrase
Slovak: vyrazenie – deletion, rejection

Polish: katedra – cathedral
Czech / Slovak: katedra – (teacher's) desk, chair, division, department (on our universities), institute (on US universities)


----------



## skye

vianie said:


> Mmm, OK and thanks.


 
Ok, the other two can be ignored I guess, but I'm really wondering where you found "cheek" as one of the meanings of "čeljust"? 

Is it a technical term or something (not part of the human or animal skull)? 

Is it used like that in a dialect I don't know?


----------



## vianie

skye said:


> I'm really wondering where you found "cheek" as one of the meanings of "čeljust"?



That's no secret.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

vianie said:


> Polish: katedra – cathedral
> Czech / Slovak: katedra – (teacher's) desk, chair, division, department (on our universities), institute (on US universities)



Polish _katedra_ has these Czech/Slovak meanings too.


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> Polish: wyrażenie – expression, phrase
> Slovak: vyrazenie – deletion, rejection


For your information:

deletion = vymazanie/vymazávanie
rejection = odmietnutie/odmietanie

výraz = expression

The verb vyraziť has several meanings: to break, to smash; to coin, to mint; to shoot, to sprout; to set off, to depart; to sack, to fire...


----------



## vianie

lior neith said:


> For your information....



I have congnisance of that.

Another translations of "vyrazenie" can be knocking-out or striking out, but I chose what I wanted to choose.


----------



## skye

vianie said:


> That's no secret.


 
Oh, I see. 

Real strange. I'd kinda like to check with other native speakers.


----------



## Thomas1

Russian: сутки -- twenty-four hours
Polish: sutki -- nipples (sing. sutek)


----------



## jadeite_85

Athaulf said:


> By the way, is _zabiti_ with the meaning "to forget" really incomprehensible to Slovenians today without a dictionary? I'm asking because the verb is still used in some Kajkavian dialects, and even many other Croatians are aware of it, since it's a part of some common Kajkavian sayings (_"nekaj sem zabil"_). So, I'd be surprised if it isn't still used at least in some places in Slovenia too.



_Zabiti _with the meaning "to forget" and the stress on the first syllable is still used in Slovenian dialects in Italy together with _pozabiti_.


----------



## jadeite_85

Slovene = *jahati*, *jezditi *(to ride)
Russian = *ехать*, *ездить *(to go with a mean of transport)

Slovene = *god *(a saint's day celebration, it's not birthday but when you share the name of the saint that is celebrated on that day) 
Russian = *год *(year) 

Slovene = *mrdati *(to grin ?, to dandle ?; dialect in Italy - to eat)
Czech/Slovak = *mrdat *warn:to fuck)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jadeite_85 said:


> Slovene = *mrdati *(to grin ?, to dandle ?; dialect in Italy - to eat)


 
In standard Slovenian, *mrdati* means "to pout (one's lips)", "to curl one's lips (at)", "to sniff at".


----------



## Awwal12

Russian: люлька - a cradle (archaic) (in Ukrainian - люля, люлечка, колиска)
Ukrainian: люлька - a tobacco pipe (in Russian - трубка)


----------



## jazyk

Czech porušit = to violate, to break, to damage, to infringe.
Polish poruszyć = to broach, to stir, to bring up, to move.


----------



## Azori

jazyk said:


> Czech porušit = to violate, to break, to damage, to infringe.
> Polish poruszyć = to broach, to stir, to bring up, to move.


Slovak: *porušiť* = to damage; to break, to breach, to violate


----------



## Awwal12

Interesting. ) Because East Slavic languages have the same pair of "false friends":

Russian: рушить /rushit'/ - to destroy, to pull down (imperfective);
Ukrainian: рушити /rushyty/ - to move (perfective).
Russian: рухнуть /rukhnut'/ - to crash down, to collapse (perfective);
Ukrainian: рухнути /rukhnuty/ - to move (perfective).

In Ukrainian this meaning is obviously related with the strong Polish influence, but I'm quite surprised that Russian and Czech appear to be similar here.


----------



## Juri

Rušiti is also Slovenian: rušiti/porušiti hišo.To pull down a house.
and Croatian the same: rušiti kuću. To demolish a house.


----------



## Azori

The Czech *rušit* /Slovak *rušiť* mean to disturb, to interrupt; to jam, to block (TV, radio broadcast)...


----------



## Orlin

Awwal12 said:


> Interesting. ) Because East Slavic languages have the same pair of "false friends":
> 
> Russian: рушить /rushit'/ - to destroy, to pull down (imperfective);
> Ukrainian: рушити /rushyty/ - to move (perfective).
> Russian: рухнуть /rukhnut'/ - to crash down, to collapse (perfective);
> Ukrainian: рухнути /rukhnuty/ - to move (perfective).
> 
> In Ukrainian this meaning is obviously related with the strong Polish influence, but I'm quite surprised that Russian and Czech appear to be similar here.


 
Is it a typo?


----------



## Awwal12

> Is it a typo?


I doubt.  At least the online dictionary says that imperfective verbs are "рушати" and "рухати" (with noticeable semantical difference between them), whereas their perfective analogues are "рушити" and "рухнути". It seems strange a bit for me too, but I don't speak Ukrainian after all - just more or less understand it...


----------



## Adnyre

This is correct. Both "*ру*хати" (to move smth) and "ру*ша*ти" (to start moving, as in "Поїзд рушив" - "The train started moving") have "*ру*шити" as the perfective form. There's also "виру*ша*ти", perfective "*ви*рушити" (to set off/out, like in "вирушити у подорож" - "go on a journey").

Here are a  few Ukrainian-Russian false friends I could think of:

Ukr. "орати" to plough - Rus. "орать" to yell
Ukr. "луна" echo - Rus. "луна" Moon
Ukr. "нежить" cold, chill - Rus. "нежить" vampires, mermaids, goblins and the like
Ukr. "лупа" dandruff - Rus. "лупа" loupe, lense, magnifier

There are many other pairs where the meanings, though ralated, are different enough to cause confusion (Ukr. "чинити" to do, to act vs. Rus. "чинить" to repair).


----------



## Awwal12

> Ukr. "орати" to plough - Rus. "орать" to yell


Russian also has the verb "орать" with the meaning "to plough", but it is extremely archaic. The related words are "орало" ("a plough"; archaic, but well known because of some Soviet slogans) and "оратай" ("a ploughman", archaic).


> Ukr. "чинити" to do, to act vs. Rus. "чинить" to repair


Again, the Russian has the word "чинить" with the same meaning as the Ukrainian word, but it is either archaic or a part of some stable expresions ("чинить препятствия" - to put obstacles {figurative}, "чинить суд" - administer justice). It is also noteworthy that these verbs in Russian have different analogues of perfective aspect: "починить" (to repair) and "учинить" (to do, to make etc.).


----------



## Adnyre

The meaning "to plough" is probably ihherited from Proto-Slavic, it's "orać" in Polish and I wouldn't be much surprized if there are similar words with the same meaning in all the other Slavic languages. In fact, it was inherited directly from Proto-Indo-European (cf. Lat. arare). It's the meaning "to yell" which is unexpected, I wonder where it could have come from. I don't know if it is a true false friend since the vast majority of Ukrainian speakers know Russian and it's unlikely that they will be confused (though I heard of one such case). It's much like with "люлька": there are two homonyms in Ukrainian while Russian has only one, but Russians are much less likely to know Ukrainian and can easily misunderstand this word.

As for the "чинити-чинить" case, they are probably not true false friends. I just "forgot" that it's also used in Russian. That's how it happens when you're bilingual. It's just like Moldavians would think that "институция" is unknown to Russian speakers because it seems to be a Moldavian/Romanian word.

I wonder if Ukr. "поверх" (floor, storey) can be considered a false friend so far as Rus. "поверх" belongs to another part of speech which may be deduced from the context. I've found more Ukrainian-Russian false friends:

Ukr. "весілля" wedding - Rus. "веселье" fun
Ukr. "травити" to digest - Rus. "травить" to poison
Ukr. "початок" beginning - Rus. "початок" ear, corncob
Ukr. "вважати" to consider, to reckon - Rus. "уважать" to respect
Ukr. "місто" town, city - Rus. "место" place, spot
Ukr. "родина" family - Rus. "родина" motherland
Ukr. "час" time - Rus. "час" hour

And a few rather amusing Ukrainian-Czech ones:

Ukr. "голка" needle - Cz. "holka" girl
Ukr. "падло" carrion - Cz. "pádlo" paddle


----------



## Azori

Russian: *лютость* = fierceness, ferocity

Slovak: *ľútosť* = regret


----------



## winpoj

Interesting:

The Czech word "lítost" is a homonym that means both these things.
Although it is much rarer in the "Russian" meaning. You are more likely to see the adjective "lítý", especially in "lítý boj" (fierce fight), but even that is quite rare/bookish.


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak volovina = bullsxxx, rubbish, crap
Polish wołowina = beef


----------



## marco_2

werrr said:


> úmor (Czech) = repayment (as mortage repayment, no revenge)


 umór - in Polish only in some expressions: pić na umór - to drink deep; to drink oneself dead drunk. 
kochać się w kimś na umór - to be head over heels in love with sb


----------



## slavic_one

marco_2 said:


> umór - in Polish only in some expressions: pić na umór - to drink deep; to drink oneself dead drunk.
> kochać się w kimś na umór - to be head over heels in love with sb



Umor (hrv.) - tiredness


----------



## doorman

jazyk said:


> Czech/Slovak volovina = bullsxxx, rubbish, crap
> Polish wołowina = beef



You *could* say _volovina_ for _beef_ in Croatian, but you would probably get laughed at, since it literally means _meet of a castrated bull_


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

slavic_one said:


> Umor (hrv.) - tiredness


 
Slovenian: umor = murder


----------



## alxz310

Awwal12 said:


> Interesting. ) Because East Slavic languages have the same pair of "false friends":
> 
> Russian: рушить /rushit'/ - to destroy, to pull down (imperfective);
> Ukrainian: рушити /rushyty/ - to move (perfective).
> Russian: рухнуть /rukhnut'/ - to crash down, to collapse (perfective);
> Ukrainian: рухнути /rukhnuty/ - to move (perfective).
> 
> In Ukrainian this meaning is obviously related with the strong Polish influence, but I'm quite surprised that Russian and Czech appear to be similar here.



порушити can also mean to violate/break as in порушити правило (to break a rule)


----------



## marco_2

In Slovenian *hud pes *= a vicious dog
In Polish *chudy pies *= a thin dog


----------



## trance0

Slovene: trudna ženska = tired woman
BCS: trudna žena = pregnant woman


----------



## marco_2

vianie said:


> 4.
> Slovene: čeljust – cheek
> Czech / Slovak: čelist / čeľusť – cruncher, jaw, mandible, jaspilite, grip
> And in Polish *czeluść *means: abyss, depths
> 
> 29.
> Polish: płeć - sex
> Czech / Slovak: pleť - skin, complexion
> In Old-Polish *płeć* also meant: complexion


----------



## doorman

trance0 said:


> Slovene: trudna ženska = tired woman
> BCS: trudna žena = pregnant woman


I cannot vouch for all BCS languages, but in Croatian _trudna žena_ means both things. The context dictates which of the two one should pick


----------



## vianie

> Slovene: trudna ženska = tired woman
> BCS: trudna žena = pregnant woman



_trudná žena_ - sad/dolorous/joyless woman
_trudnomyslná/trudnomyseľná žena_ - distressful/pensive/sad-hearted woman

_trudný_ and _trudnomyslný/trudnomyseľný_ are tusheries in C/S

_ženská_ means woman archaically and banally in Czech and pejoratively in Slovak


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian: трудная жена /trudnaya jena/ = difficult wife


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

vianie said:


> _trudná žena_ - sad/dolorous/joyless woman
> _trudnomyslná/trudnomyseľná žena_ - distressful/pensive/sad-hearted woman
> 
> _trudný_ and _trudnomyslný/trudnomyseľný_ are tusheries in C/S
> 
> _ženská_ means woman archaically and banally in Czech and pejoratively in Slovak


 
In modern Slovenian:

*ženska* = woman
*žena* = wife


----------



## doorman

TriglavNationalPark said:


> In modern Slovenian:
> 
> *ženska* = woman
> *žena* = wife



In Croatian:

*ženska* = woman
*žena* = woman and/or wife


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak rozpis = scheme, schedule, roster.
Russian роспись (rospis') = painting.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech/Slovak rozpis = scheme, schedule, roster.
> Russian роспись (rospis') = painting.


 
Slovenian: *razpis* = call for bids / invitation to tender, job opening


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak zákon / Russian закон (zak*o*n) = law.
Polish zakon = religious order.


----------



## Awwal12

jazyk said:


> Czech/Slovak rozpis = scheme, schedule, roster.
> Russian роспись (rospis') = painting.


In Russian it is "a painting" in quite narrow context (a painting - as a process or a result of this process - on walls of temples or palaces, on wooden tableware, etc.). The word "роспись" is more known in its meaning "a signature" (i.e. a signature on a paper; syn. "подпись"; verbs "расп*и*сываться", "подп*и*сываться" - "to sign", reflexive; however, only "подп*и*сывать (что-л.)" would do as a transitive verb with the meaning "to sign").


----------



## Encolpius

I must state, after just have started studying another Slavic language, that only studying false friends is so much fun one cannot stop studying another one. And one can say even complete sentences, not only simple words that can confuse you terribly.  I don't know why there are so many false with with completely distant meaning, I don't think that happens in Romance or Germanic languages. 
You usually mention words but it would be fun to mention short sentences. maybe once another film director would use it, just like the famous scene in the Czech film Kolya with the Russian красный (red) and the Czech krásný (beautiful).
One of my favourites is: 

Polish: Chcesz mnie oszukać? (Do you want to deceive me?)
Czech: Chceš mě ošukat? (do you want to screw me?)

Polish: Chodź do mnie! (Come to my place.)
Czech: Choď do mně! (Come into me.)


----------



## mugibil

Another amusing case of an entire phrase, which may not be exactly a "false friend" but at least a "false acquaintance": BCS "porodične vr(ij)ednosti" 'family values'. This sounds pretty funny to me as a Bulgarian, because based on the similar sounding Bulgarian words and morphemes, I would be inclined to translate it as "the noxious aspects of a small breed (of animals)".


----------



## Awwal12

> I would be inclined to translate it as "the noxious aspects of a small breed (of animals)".


A Russian could "translate" it approximately the same way, I suppose. 
Or as something like "meannesses of the breed".


----------



## jazyk

Czech hospodářství / Slovak hospodárstvo = economy.
Polish gospodarstwo = farm, household.


----------



## Encolpius

I think if we opened a Czech-Polish or Czech-Russian false-friends thread we could collect at least 500 false friends. That is only my opinion.


----------



## winpoj

jazyk said:


> Czech hospodářství / Slovak hospodárstvo = economy.
> Polish gospodarstwo = farm, household.





But that "Polish meaning" exists in Czech too.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech hospodářství / Slovak hospodárstvo = economy.
> Polish gospodarstwo = farm, household.


 
*Gospodarstvo* has both of these meanings in Slovenian, although the second one is marked as "rare" in _Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika_. However, the term *gospodarsko poslopje* (= farm building, barn) is common.


----------



## Encolpius

This is my own joke: 

Agnieszka and Kateřina are talking each her own languages: 

A: Chcesz się podobać chłopakom?
K: Neeee, nechci se podobat hlupakům!
Agnieszka is shocked by Kateřina's answer, too.


----------



## Awwal12

Hm... And what is podobać/podobat (se) and chłopak/hlupak?


----------



## Encolpius

Awwal12 said:


> Hm... And what is podobać/podobat (se) and chłopak/hlupak?



Czech: podobat se = походить, hlupák = дурак

Polish: podobać się = нравиться, chłopak = парень


----------



## Encolpius

Another funny example, you can read this in Czech business papers, but a Pole would laugh like a drain. 
Czech: Malý *odbyt *dusí české firmy. (Slack *sales *suppresses Czech firms.)
Polish: Mały *odbyt *dusi czeske firmy. (Small *anus*... )


----------



## bibax

> Czech: podobat se = походить, hlupák = дурак
> 
> Polish: podobać się = нравиться, chłopak = парень


*Hlupák* (CZ = głupiec PL) and *chłopak* (PL = chlap, chlapák CZ) cannot be considered false friends. Otherwise hlupák and chlapák would be false friends in Czech.


----------



## Encolpius

bibax said:


> *Hlupák* (CZ = głupiec PL) and *chłopak* (PL = chlap, chlapák CZ) cannot be considered false friends. Otherwise hlupák and chlapák would be false friends in Czech.



Yes, but when you pronounce the Polish chłopak, it sounds more hlupák.


----------



## Klara-06

slovak : horká - bitter
czech: horká - hot


----------



## Encolpius

One of my favourite Polish sentences from the textbook. 

Czy to znaczy, że policja nie będzie szukać złodieja? 

[Does it mean, the police won't search for the thief?]

while a Czech would interpret the Polish sentence like: 

 [Does it mean, the police won't fuck the thief? ]


----------



## bibax

Maybe it was already mentioned that the verb šukati has also an original innocent meaning similar to Polish:

*Babička šukala po světnici.* (Nagyanya ide-oda járkált a szobában. Is it correct?)
_from Božena Němcová: Babička. (Grandmother. Nagyanya.)_
The Czech children found the sentence very funny.

Other verbs with possible vulgar meaning: píchat, šustit, přeříznout ...

(in Hungarian you certainly have similar verbs, too - kefélni? to brush)


----------



## Encolpius

bibax said:


> Maybe it was already mentioned that the verb šukati has also an original innocent meaning similar to Polish:
> 
> *Babička šukala po světnici.* (Nagyanya ide-oda járkált a szobában. Is it correct?)
> _from Božena Němcová: Babička. (Grandmother. Nagyanya.)_
> The Czech children found the sentence very funny.
> 
> Other verbs with possible vulgar meaning: píchat, šustit, přeříznout ...
> 
> (in Hungarian you certainly have similar verbs, too - kefélni? to brush)



Not only Czech children find it funny, but Hungarian Czech learners too. And of course I am no native, but do common Czechs know that meaning of the Czech šukat? Maybe if they read Babička. 
Your translation is excellent, but if I were a translator in that context I'd use another verb, maybe csoszogott.


----------



## jadeite_85

TriglavNationalPark said:


> *Gospodarstvo* has both of these meanings in Slovenian, although the second one is marked as "rare" in _Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika_. However, the term *gospodarsko poslopje* (= farm building, barn) is common.



*государство* in Russian means _country_.

It is interesting that in Slovene *urok* means _spell_, but in Russian *урок *is _lesson_, _class_.


----------



## Encolpius

Another joke of mine:  

A Czech and a Pole are talking: 
P: Mam dobre piwko z puszki. Chcesz? 
Cz (shocked): Pivko z pušky??!!

piwo z puszki = canned beer

pivo z pušky = beer from rifle.


----------



## vianie

bibax said:


> (in Hungarian you certainly have similar verbs, too - kefélni? to brush)



kefovať - to brush / to fuck
You doesn't have it in Czech?
Ah, you've "kartáčovat".


----------



## Encolpius

jadeite_85 said:


> *государство* in Russian means _country_.
> 
> It is interesting that in Slovene *urok* means _spell_, but in Russian *урок *is _lesson_, _class_.



Slovene urok = spell
Russian / Bulgarian урок = lesson
Czech / Slovak úrok = interest (in business)
Polish urok = charm, spell


----------



## bibax

> kefovať - to brush / to fuck
> You doesn't have it in Czech?
> Ah, you've "kartáčovat".


Yes, kartáčovat (to brush) has no vulgar meaning in Czech. But the noun kartáč (= brush, kefka, kefe) has.

I can imagine Woody Allen (if he were Slovak) saying:
W.A. (after having brushed his dress). To som si pekne zakefoval.


----------



## bibax

> piwo z puszki = canned beer
> pivo z pušky = beer from rifle.


Both words have the same origin: Greek pyxis = box.

For can/tin/box we have another word: pixla (probably from German diminutive).


----------



## Encolpius

bibax said:


> Both words have the same origin: Greek pyxis = box.
> 
> For can/tin/box we have another word: pixla (probably from German diminutive).



and another word of German origin škatulka.


----------



## Encolpius

Polish: pan z *teczką *(a gentleman with a briefcase)

Czech: pan s *tečkou *(a gentleman with a dot)


----------



## vianie

bibax said:


> Yes, kartáčovat (to brush) has no vulgar meaning in Czech. But the noun kartáč (= brush, kefka, kefe) has.



I am curious which it is.
In Slovak _*dostať kefu*_ is mostly sports expression meaning got a debacle.



bibax said:


> I can imagine Woody Allen (if he were Slovak) saying:
> W.A. (after having brushed his dress). To som si pekne zakefoval.



Hah, that was good one.


----------



## Encolpius

Polish: rozebrać dziecko (undress a child)
Czech: rozebrat děcko (take the child apart)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

From the other thread...

Bulgarian: *плъх *= rat

Slovenian: *polh* = dormouse


----------



## Encolpius

TriglavNationalPark said:


> From the other thread...
> 
> Bulgarian: *плъх *= rat
> 
> Slovenian: *polh* = dormouse



the word *plch *does exist in Czech / Slovak and is *dormouse*.


----------



## bibax

> I am curious which it is.
> In Slovak dostať kefu is mostly sports expression meaning got a debacle.


Czech: *kartáč* = 1. brush, 2. grapeshot, 3. _vulg. slang_ gynaecomystax;

Ethymology:

1. from Germ. Kardätsche < It. ? < Lat. carduus (= thistle)

2. from Germ. Kartätsche < It. cartoccio (< Lat. carta)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

From the other thread again...

Old Czech: *ščúr* = rat

Slovenian: *ščurek* = cockroach


----------



## jadeite_85

Some other Slovenian vs Russian

*obloda* = food for pigs
*блюдо *= dish

*bežati *= to escape
*бежать *= to run

*vreme *= weather
*время *= time

*čas *= time
*час *= hour

*zakuska *= a cocktail with food, hospitality with food, reception
*закуска *= appetizer, hors d'oeuvre, starter (in food) 

*zmaj *= dragon
*змея *= snake

*južina *(regional) = snack
*ужин *= dinner

*kot *= angle
*кот *= cat

*groza *= horror
*гроза *= storm


----------



## bibax

> Old Czech: ščúr = rat
> 
> Slovenian: ščurek = cockroach


In various Czech (Moravian) dialects the word štír (ščúr, ščur, ...) denotes (or rather denoted in the past) various animals from insect to mammals like scorpion, cricket, mole-cricket, newt, mole, rat,...

Now *štír* means scorpion.

*štír* is also a folk name for a plant (usually bažanka - Mercurialis).


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

jadeite_85 said:


> Some other Slovenian vs Russian
> 
> *bežati *= to escape
> *бежать *= to run


*бежать* also means to escape (from prison or from danger)



jadeite_85 said:


> *čas *= time
> *час *= hour


*час* in Russian also means time in fix expressions.



jadeite_85 said:


> *zmaj *= dragon
> *змея *= snake


*змей* (especially in old fairy tales) =dragon.



jadeite_85 said:


> *groza *= horror
> *гроза *= storm


Don't forget *Иван Грозный*.


----------



## Encolpius

Bogdan: Czy pracujesz w swoim zawodzie? 

Jiří: Já nemám svůj vlastní závod. 

Polish zawód = profession; Czech závod = factory


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Encolpius said:


> Bogdan: Czy pracujesz w swoim zawodzie?
> 
> Jiří: Já nemám svůj vlastní závod.
> 
> Polish zawód = profession; Czech závod = factory


 
Slovenian: *zavod* = institution


----------



## Awwal12

Dammit, I receive evidences again and again that Russian and Czech have more similarities in vocabulary than Russian and Polish, and that despite more tight historical contact between the last two...


> змей (especially in old fairy tales) =dragon


The fist meaning of "змей" is also "a serpent" or "a snake", but yes, in fairy-tales and heroic epics it is "a dragon" ("Добрыня и змей", "Змей Горыныч").


> Don't forget Иван Грозный


Yes, but that makes nothing to the only meaning of "гроза" (m.b. except some stable expressions). These two are true false friends. 


> гроза = storm


"A thunderstorm", to be more precise. Surely not each storm is гроза.


> час in Russian also means time in fix expressions.


"A moment of time" in any very high speech, I would say...
"И вот настал тот час, когда..."
"В час, когда взойдёт луна..."
"Близок тот час"


----------



## Encolpius

Awwal12 said:


> ...Dammit, I receive evidences again and again that Russian and Czech have more similarities in vocabulary than Russian and Polish, and that despite more tight historical contact between the last two...



You bet, Czech and Polish have more common words than Polish and Russian. I am not sure about Polish and Ukrainian.


----------



## marco_2

Encolpius said:


> You bet, Czech and Polish have more common words than Polish and Russian. I am not sure about Polish and Ukrainian.


 
_Polish and Ukrainian have also more common words than Polish and Russian. _


----------



## Awwal12

> Polish and Ukrainian have also more common words than Polish and Russian.


Sure, but I made the "(Polish and Russian) vs (Chech and Russian)" comparison only.


----------



## Encolpius

Another funny full sentence: 

Polish: Na *zachodzie *są najlepsze dziewczęta. (the best girls are in the West)
Czech: Na *záchodě *jsou nejlepší děvčata.  (the best girls are in the toilet)

Polish: Wiatr wieje z zachodu. (the wind is blowing from the West)
Czech: Vítr věje ze záchodu.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Encolpius said:


> Another funny full sentence:
> 
> Polish: Na *zachodzie *są najlepsze dziewczęta. (the best girls are in the West)
> Czech: Na *záchodě *jsou nejlepší děvčata.  (the best girls are in the toilet)
> 
> Polish: Wiatr wieje z zachodu. (the wind is blowing from the West)
> Czech: Vítr věje ze záchodu.


 
This pair of false friends also exists between Croatian and Slovenian:

Croatian: *Idem na zahod.* = I'm going to the bathroom (lit. toilet).
Slovenian: *Grem na zahod.* = I'm going west.


----------



## Awwal12

> Polish: Na zachodzie są najlepsze dziewczęta. (the best girls are in the West)
> Czech: Na záchodě jsou nejlepší děvčata.  (the best girls are in the toilet)


Btw, in Russian the first meaning of "заход" (zakh*o*d) is "a sunset" (also "zak*a*t"), "a setting". And it never means a toilet ("tual*e*t") or West ("z*a*pad") anyway.


----------



## jadeite_85

Other Slovenian vs Russian 2nd round

But first of all about this couple of words:
*obloda* = food for pigs
*блюдо *= dish

I've read that in Czech and Slovak *obluda *is monster.

So back to Slovenian vs Russian. Correct me if I've made some mistakes.

*vrač *= shaman
*врач *= doctor

*toliko *= many, a lot
*только *= just, only

*oblast *= power, authority 
*область *= region

*zanimati se* = to be interested in
*заниматься *= to study, to exercise, to be occupied with something

*stol *= chair
*стол *= table

*preprivanje *= throng, crowd
*перерыв *= break

*vinograd *= vineyard
*виноград *= grape

*krasen *= beautiful
*красный *= red

*gorek *= warm, but also bitter
*горький *= bitter


----------



## mugibil

jadeite_85 said:


> *vrač *= shaman
> *врач *= doctor



In Bulgarian, vrač can even mean "fortune teller", although the female form vračka and the verb vračuvam "tell fortunes" are much more common.


----------



## DenisBiH

TriglavNationalPark said:


> This pair of false friends also exists between Croatian and Slovenian:
> 
> Croatian: *Idem na zahod.* = I'm going to the bathroom (lit. toilet).
> Slovenian: *Grem na zahod.* = I'm going west.




Hm, I seem to remember that word on road signs being a source of some chuckles when travelling through Slovenia.  Funny that Czech has the meaning "toilet" as well.


----------



## Azori

jadeite_85 said:


> *bežati *= to escape
> *бежать *= to run


Czech: *běžet* /Slovak: *bežať* = to run


> *čas *= time
> *час *= hour


Czech/Slovak: *čas* = time


> *zakuska *= a cocktail with food, hospitality with food, reception
> *закуска *= appetizer, hors d'oeuvre, starter (in food)


Czech: *zákusek* /Slovak: *zákusok* = dessert


> *zmaj *= dragon
> *змея *= snake


Czech: *zmije* /Slovak: *zmija* = viper


> *južina *(regional) = snack
> *ужин *= dinner


Czech/Slovak: *úžina* = strait, narrows


> *kot *= angle
> *кот *= cat


Czech: *kotě* = kitten


> *groza *= horror
> *гроза *= storm


Czech: *hrůza* /Slovak: *hrôza* = horror


jadeite_85 said:


> *toliko *= many, a lot
> *только *= just, only


Czech: *tolik* /Slovak: *toľko* = so/as much, so/as many


> *oblast *= power, authority
> *область *= region


Czech: *oblast* /Slovak: *oblasť* = area, region


> *zanimati se* = to be interested in
> *заниматься *= to study, to exercise, to be occupied with something


Czech: *zajímat se* /Slovak: *zaujímať sa* = to be interested in


> *stol *= chair
> *стол *= table


Czech: *stůl* /Slovak: *stôl* = table, desk


> *preprivanje *= throng, crowd
> *перерыв *= break


Czech: *přeryv* /Slovak: *preryv* = split


> *vinograd *= vineyard
> *виноград *= grape


Czech/Slovak: *vinohrad* = vineyard


> *krasen *= beautiful
> *красный *= red


Czech: *krásný* /Slovak: *krásny* = beautiful


> *gorek *= warm, but also bitter
> *горький *= bitter


Czech: *hořký* = bitter, *horký* = hot
Slovak: *horký* = bitter (*horúci* = hot)


----------



## Awwal12

> krasen = beautiful
> красный = red
> Czech: krásný /Slovak: krásny = beautiful


By the way, in archaic Russian it is also "beautiful" (still used in stable fairy-tale and heroic epic expressions "красна девица", "красно солнышко", "солнце красное" etc.). In modern Russian this word in its original meaning was ousted by its close cognate "красивый".


----------



## Encolpius

Awwal12 said:


> By the way, in archaic Russian it is also "beautiful" (still used in stable fairy-tale and heroic epic expressions "красна девица", "красно солнышко", "солнце красное" etc.). In modern Russian this word in its original meaning was ousted by its close cognate "красивый".



I think there are many words in Russian used only earlier or in old language, and only a native could really say if that really is a false friend.


----------



## vianie

Polish: *burza* – storm
Czech / Slovak: *burza* – bourse

Polish: *wymowa* – pronounciation
Czech: *výmluva* – tergiversation

Polish: *dokladnie* – exactly
Czech / Slovak: *důkladně* / *dôkladne* – rigorously, carefully



vianie said:


> In Slovak _*dostať kefu*_ is mostly sports expression meaning get a debacle.



Noun _*kefa*_ is in accusative case, but originally it was in instrumental. That reveals its origin in non-central dialect.


----------



## bibax

> Polish: burza – storm
> Czech / Slovak: burza – bourse


But Polish rz is digraph and corresponds to Czech ř.

Polish burza (~ buřa) = Czech bouře, they are true friends.


----------



## Encolpius

I don't know who the moderator of this forum is, but it would be nice *to open a new Polish-Czech /(Slovak) false friends thread*, if possible.


----------



## vianie

> Polish burza (~ buřa) = Czech bouře, they are true friends.



I know they are, but I baldly considered, we regard word as a multileveled unit in WRF. 



> I don't know who the moderator of this forum is, but it would be nice to open a new Polish-Czech /(Slovak) false friends thread, if possible.



It would be a very interesting thread, because they seem to be false friends no.1 among Slavics.


----------



## jadeite_85

Encolpius said:


> I don't know who the moderator of this forum is, but it would be nice *to open a new Polish-Czech /(Slovak) false friends thread*, if possible.



Yeah I agree. It would be great to have different threads for false friends. A thread for every couple of languages (Czech-Polish, Russian-Czech etc). So the info won't be dispersed.


----------



## Awwal12

But don't forget that three or more languages sometimes have one common false friend (like "zahod", for instance, having different meanings in Czech, Russian and Polish). Furthermore, if we would have separate topics for false friends in each pair of Slavic languages, we would need up to n!/(2*(n-2)!) topics, where "n" is number of languages. For only 9 languages, we would need 9!/(2*7!) =36 topics. I suppose that's too much.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

vianie said:


> Polish: *burza* – storm
> Czech / Slovak: *burza* – bourse


 


bibax said:


> But Polish rz is digraph and corresponds to Czech ř.
> 
> Polish burza (~ buřa) = Czech bouře, they are true friends.


 
Slovenian:
*burja* = bora wind
*burka *= raillery, farce
*burza* = a bag used to carry oil of the sick or hosts (according to SSKJ)
*borza* = stock exchange, bourse


----------



## Encolpius

Awwal12 said:


> But don't forget that three or more languages sometimes have one common false friend (like "zahod", for instance, having different meanings in Czech, Russian and Polish). Furthermore, if we would have separate topics for false friends in each pair of Slavic languages, we would need up to n!/(2*(n-2)!) topics, where "n" is number of languages. For only 9 languages, we would need 9!/(2*7!) =36 topics. I suppose that's too much.



It is not so much to have 36 topics here , if you consider we have had 47 pages in this thread already. And it is very difficult to find if a false friend has been mentioned already, then we'll just repeat them. And maybe not all topics will be filled up so quickly and not all combinations are so rich.


----------



## jazyk

You can always use the search engine before you suggest a new word. That is what I always do.


----------



## jazyk

I don't know if they are cognates, but they sure look similar to me.

Czech činže = rent.
Polish czesne = tuition.


----------



## Encolpius

And how about this: 

Latin census > German Zins > Polish *czynsz*
Latin census > German Zins > Czech *činže*


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

From the other thread...

BCS: *mozak*, Czech: *mozek*, etc. = brain
Slovenian: *mozek* = (bone) marrow (*možgani *= brain)


----------



## Encolpius

Czech *zápor *= the negative
Russian *запор *= constipation; lock
BCS *zapor *= constipation ?


----------



## Encolpius

Slovenian: *Hotel *sem. (I wanted)
Czech: *Hotel *jsem. (I am a hotel)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Encolpius said:


> Czech *zápor *= the negative
> Russian *запор *= constipation; lock
> BCS *zapor *= constipation ?


 
Slovenian: *zapor* = prison, jail



Encolpius said:


> Slovenian: *Hotel *sem. (I wanted)
> Czech: *Hotel *jsem. (I am a hotel)


 
Actually, "hotel sem" could also mean "I'm a hotel" in Slovenian (but it never does, of course).  Despite the same spelling, the pronunciation is different, by the way.


----------



## Encolpius

Czech *veka *[< German Wecken] = French bread
Slovenian *veka *[etymology?] = eyelid


----------



## Encolpius

Czech *žito *= rye
Slovenian *žito *= grain, corn (Czech: obilí)


----------



## marco_2

Encolpius said:


> Czech *veka *[< German Wecken] = French bread
> Slovenian *veka *[etymology?] = eyelid


 
I supposed that Slovenian *veka *is akin to Russian *веко* (v'eko), which also means "eyelid". In Polish we use *powieka *for an eyelid and *wieko *for a lid of the coffin or a big trunk. In Old-Church-Slavonic *věko *also meant "an eyelid" and according to Brückner *w'e- *(in Hindi: *wjá-*) it is an old root which means "to cover". And in Polish we also use *weka *for "French bread", which is not a Slavic word.


----------



## Encolpius

marco_2 said:


> I supposed that Slovenian *veka *is akin to Russian *веко* (v'eko), which also means "eyelid". In Polish we use *powieka *for an eyelid and *wieko *for a lid of the coffin or a big trunk. In Old-Church-Slavonic *věko *also meant "an eyelid" and according to Brückner *w'e- *(in Hindi: *wjá-*) it is an old root which means "to cover". And in Polish we also use *weka *for "French bread", which is not a Slavic word.



Then the Czech word is *víko, víčko*, from the Old Czech vieko.


----------



## Duya

Encolpius said:


> BCS *zapor *= constipation ?


 
No, that's "zatvor". "Zapor" is rarely used and would mean "barrier", "lock" or "valve", chiefly in engineering.


----------



## jazyk

Czech církev / Slovak cirkev = church (institution).
Polish cerkiew = Orthodox or Eastern Catholic church, as far as I can tell from here.


----------



## jazyk

Czech přepona / Slovak prepona = hypotenuse.
Polish przepona = diaphragm.


----------



## Azori

jazyk said:


> Czech církev / Slovak cirket cirkev = church (institution).
> Polish cerkiew = Orthodox or Eastern Catholic church, as far as I can tell from here.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech církev / Slovak cirket = church (institution).
> Polish cerkiew = Orthodox or Eastern Catholic church, as far as I can tell from here.


 
Slovenian: *cerkev* = church (institution), church (building)


----------



## Awwal12

jazyk said:


> Czech přepona / Slovak prepona = hypotenuse.
> Polish przepona = diaphragm.


Russian "препона" /prep*o*na/ - obstacle, impediment (usually artificial, mostly in stable expressions)


----------



## Duya

BCS prepona = 1) hurdle (sports) 2) prepone [pl.] area between legs (genital area)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian: *prepona* = diaphragm, archaically also "curtain"


----------



## Encolpius

Czech *dojit *means to milk (a cow), just like the Polish *doić*
BCS *dojiti *means to breastfeed.


----------



## Azori

Encolpius said:


> Czech *dojit *means to milk (a cow), just like the Polish *doić*
> BCS *dojiti *means to breastfeed.


In Slovak - *dojiť* - to milk a cow, *dojčiť* - to breastfeed.


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: доя - to milk a cow.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*dojiti* = to breastfeed (in eastern Slovenian dialects also "to milk an animal")
*molsti* = to milk an animal


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

From the other thread...

Polish: *biegunka = *diarrhea

Slovenian: *begunka* = refugee (female)


----------



## itreius

Croatian: *bjegunka *= fugitive (also female)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

itreius said:


> Croatian: *bjegunka *= fugitive (also female)


 
I forgot about that one! What an interesting false friend trifecta. Any more?


----------



## marco_2

TriglavNationalPark said:


> I forgot about that one! What an interesting false friend trifecta. Any more?


 
_Polish*:  *biegun  - "a pole, e.g. the North Pole"_

_Russian*:  *бегун (b'egun) = "a runner"_


----------



## jazyk

Russian наречиe (na*re*čie) = adverb.
Czech nářečí / Slovak nárečie = dialect.


----------



## bibax

Czech: *běhoun* = runner (carpet, or a tech. term)

(pole is točna from točiti)


----------



## Orlin

jazyk said:


> Russian наречиe (na*re*čie) = adverb.
> Czech nářečí / Slovak nárečie = dialect.


 
In Bulgarian наречие usually means adverb but is sometimes also used as a synonym of "dialect" (it is probably the same in Russian, but I'm not sure).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

From the other thread...

BCS: *Ko mi je ukrao stolicu?*

= Who stole my chair?

Slovenian: *Kdo mi je ukradel stolico?*

= Who stole my papal throne?
= Who stole my professorship?
= Who stole my excrement?
(but also "Who stole my chair?" in some dialects)


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*Kto mi ukradol stoličku?* Who stole my chair?/Who stole my molar?

*Kto mi ukradol stolicu?* Who stole my stool (seat)/excrement?


----------



## Awwal12

From recent topics:

Czech "pračka" - washing machine
Russian "прачка" (pr*a*chka) - laundress

Serbian "proliv" - diarrhoea
Russian/Bulgarian "пролив" (proliv) - strait, sound

BCMS "ponos" - pride
Russian "понос" (pon*o*s) - diarrhoea

Bosnian "stolica" - stool
Russian "столица" (stol*i*tsa), Polish "stolica" - capital


> Russian наречиe (narečie) = adverb.
> Czech nářečí / Slovak nárečie = dialect.


In Russian "наречие" can also mean "a dialect".


----------



## Orlin

Awwal12 said:


> From recent topics:
> 
> Czech "pračka" - washing machine
> Russian "прачка" (pr*a*chka) - laundress
> 
> Serbian "proliv" - diarrhoea
> Russian/Bulgarian "пролив" (proliv) - strait, sound
> 
> BCMS "ponos" - pride
> Russian "понос" (pon*o*s) - diarrhoea
> 
> Bosnian "stolica" - stool
> Russian, Bulgarian "столица" (stol*i*tsa), Polish "stolica" - capital
> (st*o*litsa)
> In Russian "наречие" can also mean "a dialect".


 
+Bulgarian


----------



## itreius

Awwal12 said:


> From recent topics:
> 
> Czech "pračka" - washing machine
> Russian "прачка" (pr*a*chka) - laundress


Croatian (BCS)
*praćka *- _sling _(as in weapon)


----------



## marco_2

Awwal12 said:


> From recent topics:
> 
> Czech "pračka" - washing machine
> Russian "прачка" (pr*a*chka),_Polish "praczka"_  - laundress
> 
> Serbian "proliv" - diarrhoea
> Russian/Bulgarian "пролив" (proliv) - strait, sound
> 
> BCMS "ponos" - pride
> Russian "понос" (pon*o*s) - diarrhoea
> 
> Bosnian "stolica" - stool
> Russian "столица" (stol*i*tsa), Polish "stolica" - capital
> 
> In Russian "наречие" can also mean "a dialect".


----------



## Encolpius

Polish *panienka *= young lady; girl |        Czech *panenka *= doll


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS: *zaseban* = separate, detached

Slovenian: *zaseben* = private

Slovak/Czech: *súkromný*/*soukromý *= private

Slovenian:* skromen =* modest

BCS: *čedan = *modest, chaste

Slovenian: *čeden* = pretty (archaically also "clean")


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovak/Czech: *súkromný*/*soukromý *= private
> 
> Slovenian:* skromen =* modest


Slovak/Czech: *skromný* = modest


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

lior neith said:


> Slovak/Czech: *skromný* = modest


 
Whoops! So it's not a false friend after all.


----------



## Oletta

_Skromny _in Polish - to be precise.... but it means only _modest_, it's by no means "private" like in Czech and Slovak.


----------



## jazyk

In Czech soukromý is private and skromný is modest. No problem here then.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS: *krpelj* = tick (parasite)

Slovenian: *krpelj* = snowshoe (almost always plural: *krplji*); chicken mite


----------



## Encolpius

Czech: *příbor *(cutlery), Slovak: *príbor *(cutlery), Polish *przybory* (toaletowe, szkolne) (items; cutlery is sztuciec)


----------



## jazyk

Czech / Slovak rodný = full (as in full brothers), consanguineous, home (as in hometown).
Polish rodny = fertile.


----------



## DenisBiH

From the thread on toy cars

Russian _машинка -_ toy car
Bosnian (BCS) _mašinka _- automatic rifle, submachine gun


----------



## Encolpius

DenisBiH said:


> From the thread on toy cars
> 
> Russian _машинка -_ toy car
> Bosnian (BCS) _mašinka _- automatic rifle, submachine gun



in *Czech *mašinka is also used in children's talk, but it means train, locomotive (German die Maschine = locomotive)


----------



## werrr

Encolpius said:


> Polish *panienka *= young lady; girl |        Czech *panenka *= doll


The words are of identical primary meaning (lass, young/little lady). The secondary meanings (in Czech: eye pupil, pork sirloin…) could be confusing, but the use for “doll” should be relatively comprehensible to all Slavs, simply because the use of diminutives for toys is a concept shared by all Slavs.



jazyk said:


> Czech / Slovak rodný = full (as in full brothers), consanguineous, home (as in hometown).
> Polish rodny = fertile.


Czech “rodný” means “of birth” (natal, native, true-born…), your translations are just pecularities of English. With this approach you could translate it also as “mother” (because of “mother tongue”) or “maiden” (because of “maiden name”) etc.

Polish “rodny” is, as far as I know Polish, archaism.

And in general, I don’t think this is good example of false friends, these are true cognates with some minor differences in morphology (verbal participles × noun based adjectives etc.) and usage (like using “of family” in place of “of birth” in some collocation) which are not confusing at all.


----------



## DenisBiH

Encolpius said:


> in *Czech *mašinka is also used in children's talk, but it means train, locomotive (German die Maschine = locomotive)




According to HJP, BCS _mašinka_ derives from / has to do with _mašingever_, also from German (Maschinengewehr)


----------



## werrr

Encolpius said:


> in *Czech *mašinka is also used in children's talk, but it means train, locomotive (German die Maschine = locomotive)


It’s mostly used for locomotives, but it could be used for any little/beloved machine, even for the toy car.


----------



## bibax

Mostly used for locomotives and for hair cutting tools.


----------



## marco_2

werrr said:


> That's right, in Polish it is used only in certain medical terms, e.g. *narządy rodne  *"generative organs"


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS: *kazati* = to say, to tell

Slovenian: *kazati* = to show (imperfective)


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS: *kazati* = to say, to tell
> 
> Slovenian: *kazati* = to show (imperfective)


Slovak: *kázať* = to command, to order sb to do sth; to preach (a sermon)


----------



## bibax

Czech:

kázati = to preach
ukázati = to show
rozkázati, nakázati = to command, to order


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

bibax said:


> Czech:
> 
> kázati = to preach
> ukázati = to show
> rozkázati, nakázati = to command, to order


 
Interesting! 

Slovenian:

*razkazati* = to show around
*nakazati* = to make a deposit (on a bank account, for instance)
*ukazati* = to command, to order
*pokazati* = to show (perfective)
*kazati* = to show (imperfective)


----------



## jazyk

> Czech “rodný” means “of birth” (natal, native, true-born…), your  translations are just pecularities of English. With this approach you  could translate it also as “mother” (because of “mother tongue”) or  “maiden” (because of “maiden name”) etc.
> 
> Polish “rodny” is, as far as I know Polish, archaism.
> 
> And in general, I don’t think this is good example of false friends,  these are true cognates with some minor differences in morphology  (verbal participles × noun based adjectives etc.) and usage (like using  “of family” in place of “of birth” in some collocation) which are not  confusing at all.


Notwithstanding that, in Polish you don't say rodne miasto as you do with Czech rodné město, and in Czech you don't say rodná žena as you could, albeit archaic, as you call it, with rodna kobieta (I saw the daw.) in Polish. Rodný jazyk is not rodny język, but język ojczysty, narządy rodne are not rodné nářadí but reprodukční orgány, and so on and so forth.


----------



## Awwal12

Slovenian/Russian:

razkazati = to show around
рассказать = to tell, to narrate (perf.)
nakazati = to make a deposit (on a bank account, for instance)
наказать = "to punish"; also "to order", archaic. (all perf.)
ukazati = to command, to order
указать = to point (to), to indicate, to specify (perf.)
pokazati = to show (perfective)
показать = to show (perfective) Yes! 
kazati = to show (imperfective)
in Russian just doesn't exist; показывать is used instead as the imperfective verb.


----------



## bibax

Russian: Невестка (nevestka) - son's or brother's wife

Czech: nevěstka - prostitute (e.g. nevěstka babylonská)


----------



## Awwal12

Bulgarian булка - bride, newlywed
Russian булка - loaf, white bread
Serbian булка - field poppy


----------



## Encolpius

Awwal12 said:


> Bulgarian булка - bride, newlywed
> Russian булка - loaf, white bread
> Serbian булка - field poppy



*Czech *bulka [< diminutive of boule (lump)] = 1. little lump 2. bun (small bread)
I wonder where the Bulgarian булка comes from.


----------



## bibax

Czech: bulka = 3. card play (< trapulka from It. trappola)


----------



## DenisBiH

Awwal12 said:


> Slovenian/Russian:
> 
> razkazati = to show around
> рассказать = to tell, to narrate (perf.)
> nakazati = to make a deposit (on a bank account, for instance)
> наказать = "to punish"; also "to order", archaic. (all perf.)
> ukazati = to command, to order
> указать = to point (to), to indicate, to specify (perf.)
> pokazati = to show (perfective)
> показать = to show (perfective) Yes!
> kazati = to show (imperfective)
> in Russian just doesn't exist; показывать is used instead as the imperfective verb.



BCS:

*pokazati* - to show (perf)
*pokazivati *- to show (imperf)
*ukazati/ukazivati* would be "indicate/warn of sth by way of advice/warning/criticism". 
_Ukazao mu je na njegove greške.
He indicated his errors to him.
_
*ukazati/ukazivati se* (reflexive) - to appear (for a supernatural phenomenon)

Raskazati and nakazati don't exist.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

DenisBiH said:


> BCS:
> *ukazati/ukazivati se* (reflexive) - to appear (for a supernatural phenomenon)


 
Slovenian:

*prikazati se / prikazovati se* (reflexive) = to appear (often for a supernatural phenomenon)
*prikazati / prikazovati* = to demonstrate (a process, for instance), to portray


----------



## Awwal12

> prikazati / prikazovati = to demonstrate (a process, for instance), to portray


...And Russian приказать / приказывать = to order.


----------



## werrr

jazyk said:


> Notwithstanding that, in Polish you don't say rodne miasto as you do with Czech rodné město,


But you can say *rodzinne miasto* which is exactly the minor difference I was speaking of. And a difference in some collocation of the word dosn’t make the word a false cognate.



> …and in Czech you don't say rodná žena as you could, albeit archaic, as you call it, with rodna kobieta (I saw the daw.) in Polish.


What do you mean with *rodna kobieta*? A fertile woman? If so, I’m pretty sure both Czechs and Poles would use rather the adjective *plodný* and *płodny* respectively.

*Rodná žena* is not common expression in Czech, but it is exactly the kind of expression which would be used for fertile woman by Vladislav Vančura. 



> Rodný jazyk is not rodny język, but język ojczysty


Or *rodzinny*.



> narządy rodne are not rodné nářadí…


Czech *nářadí* corresponds to Polish *narzędzia* (see the soft ending), the Czech morphological analog of Polish *narządy* would be *nářady*, the actual conterpart is *ústrojí* which should sound familiar to the Poles.

Polish *rodny* as used in *narząd rodny* doesn’t mean fertile, it means genital. Polish *rodny* (fertile) corresponds morphologically to Czech *rodný*, but the actual counterpart is *úrodný* which, once again, should be comprehensible to the Poles. Polish *rodny* (genital) corresponds morphologically to the rare Czech adjective *rodní*.



> …but reprodukční orgány, and so on and so forth.


*Reprodukční orgán*, or in pure Czech *rozmnožovací ústrojí*, is hypernym for Polish *narząd rodny*. The actual Czech counterpart of *narządy rodne* is *rodidla*.


----------



## jazyk

Czech úmysl / Slovak úmysel = intention, plan, idea, purpose.
Polish umysł = mind, intellect.


----------



## Awwal12

> Czech úmysl / Slovak úmysel = intention, plan, idea, purpose.


The meaning of Russian "умысел" is quite close (intent{ion}, design), but only some malicious intent is usually meant.

Serbian поздрав, Czech pozdrav - greeting (on a meeting, for ex.), regards (Russian приветствие, привет)
Russian поздравление - congratulation, greetings (on some special occasion) (Serbian честитка, честитање; Czech blahopřání, gratulace, přání)


----------



## jazyk

Czech / Slovak hrob / Polish grób = grave, tomb.
Russian гроб (grob) = coffin, casket.


----------



## Orlin

jazyk said:


> Czech / Slovak hrob / Polish grób = grave, tomb.
> Russian гроб (grob) = coffin, casket.


 
Bulgarian, BCS гроб (grob) = grave, tomb.


----------



## Encolpius

Slovene grob = grave, tomb


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Encolpius said:


> Slovene grob = grave, tomb


 
But also *grob* = rough, mean.


----------



## Awwal12

Russian "дом" (dom) = house, home; Serbian "дом" (dom) = home, homeland; Czech "dům" = house.
Ukrainian "домовина" (domovyna) = coffin.

Serbian "дим" (dim) = smoke;
Ukrainian "дiм" (dim) = house, home


----------



## Orlin

Croatian (BCS): domovina = homeland.


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*dom* = house
*domov* = home
*domovina* = homeland
*dym* = smoke


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*dom* = home
*domov* = home (direction; *grem domov* = I'm going home, *moram (iti) domov* = I have to go home, etc.)
*doma* = at home
*domovina* = homeland
*domovanje* = habitation
*domačija* = homestead, farm

...and many more.

*hiša* = house


----------



## Awwal12

Czech "sleva" - discount
Russian "слева" (sleva) - to/from/on the left (side) of smth.

Polish "urodziwy" - pretty
Russian "уродливый" (ur*o*dlivyi) - ugly
Czech "úrodný" - fertile
Sebian "урођен" (urođen) - innate, congenital

Russian "пошлый" (p*o*shlyi) - vulgar
Polish "poszly" - gone
Czech "pošlý" - dead


----------



## Azori

Awwal12 said:


> Czech "sleva" - discount
> Russian "слева" (sleva) - to/from/on the left (side) of smth.


Czech: *zleva* = from the left
Slovak: *zľava* _(n.)_ = discount
*zľava* _(adv.)_ = from the left


> Polish "urodziwy" - pretty
> Russian "уродливый" (ur*o*dlivyi) - ugly
> Czech "úrodný" - fertile
> Sebian "урођен" (urođen) - innate, congenital


Slovak: *úrodný* = fertile
Slovak: *urodzený* /Czech: *urozený* = of high birth, noble


----------



## Orlin

Awwal12 said:


> Serbian "урођен" (urođen) - innate, congenital


 
It is cognate with Bulgarian вроден and Russian врожденный - usually when Russian and Bulgarian use the preposition or the prefix *в*, BCS uses *u*.


----------



## dark_helmut

Awwal12 said:


> Russian "дом" (dom) = house, home; Serbian "дом" (dom) = home, homeland; Czech "dům" = house.
> Ukrainian "домовина" (domovyna) = coffin.
> 
> Serbian "дим" (dim) = smoke;
> Ukrainian "дiм" (dim) = house, home



*Caution!*

In Serbian, dim can also mean a household! In many rural areas, households are counted as the number of hearths or chimneys and in some places it's quite common to speak of _dims_ ('smokes') as individual households. A very rare usage of the word most Serbians aren't even familiar with, but it does exist.

_Dom_ is home, but it may also refer to one's specific home: his house, hometown or homeland.


----------



## Awwal12

> In many rural areas, households are counted as the number of hearths or chimneys and in some places it's quite common to speak of dims ('smokes') as individual households. A very rare usage of the word most Serbians aren't even familiar with, but it does exist.


It still doesn't make "dim" and "дiм" true friends. Ukrainian "дim" is a cognate of Serbian "dom", whereas a cognate of "dim" is Ukrainian "дим".


----------



## jazyk

I don't know if they are cognate, but they do look similar:

Polish lyżwiarz = skater.
Czech lyžař / Slovak lyžiar = skier.


----------



## Encolpius

From another thread: 

Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian: osveta (revenge)

Czech (osvěta), Slovak (osveta) = public education (If I am not mistaken there was a collocation used politická osvěta (political public education) during the communist era and now I understand what it really meant )


----------



## itreius

Note that the word _prosvjeta_ can be used in BCS when referring to education or the educational system.


----------



## Orlin

itreius said:


> Note that the word _prosvjeta_ can be used in BCS when referring to education or the educational system.


 
Valid for Bulgarian просвета too - it refers mainly to the process of education.


----------



## Selyd

Ukrainian "освіта" (osvita) = principal sense - result of education.
            "просвіта" (prosvita) = principal sense - process of education.


----------



## Encolpius

*Polish*: konieczny = necessary
*Czech / Slovak*: konečný = final, terminal

*Polish*: kwas = acid
*Czech / Slovak*: kvas = leavening


----------



## robin74

Polish: żyletka - shaving razor
Bulgarian: жилетка - vest


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Encolpius said:


> *Polish*: konieczny = necessary
> *Czech / Slovak*: konečný = final, terminal


 
Slovenian: *končen* = final, terminal



Encolpius said:


> *Polish*: kwas = acid
> *Czech / Slovak*: kvas = leavening


 
Slovenian: *kvas* = yeast


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS: *dejstvo* = action, act

Slovenian: *dejstvo* = fact (*dejanje* = action, act)


----------



## Encolpius

*Polish *blizna = scar

*Czeh *blizna = stigma (part of flowers)


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian: *končen* = final, terminal
> 
> 
> 
> Slovenian: *kvas* = yeast



"Квас" in Russian is a sort of drink, don't have the brains now to explain it in English or any other language.


----------



## Encolpius

Angelo di fuoco said:


> "Квас" in Russian is a sort of drink, don't have the brains now to explain it in English or any other language.



I think most of us knows what Квас is.


----------



## jazyk

Czech / Slovak pupa = pupa, chrysalis.
Polish pupa = bottom (body).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech / Slovak pupa = pupa, chrysalis.
> Polish pupa = bottom (body).


 
Slovenian:

*pupa* = doll (archaic), girl (regional), drink (childish)*
*pupek* = newt (the animal, not Gingrich)

(*buba* = pupa, chrysalis)

* Source: SSKJ


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS: *dejstvo* = action, act
> 
> Slovenian: *dejstvo* = fact (*dejanje* = action, act)


Slovak: *dejstvo* = a section of a play or opera (*dej* = action, *dianie* = happenings, events)


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Encolpius said:


> I think most of us knows what Квас is.



Here in Germany it is something which you can get only in shops specialized in Russian food, so I assumed it was something unknown outside of the ex-USSR.


----------



## Encolpius

*pupek *(Slovenian) = newt
*pupek *(Czech) = bellybutton


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Encolpius said:


> *pupek *(Slovenian) = newt
> *pupek *(Czech) = bellybutton


 
Slovenian: *popek* = belly button


----------



## itreius

BCS
*pupak* = belly button (dialectal _pupek_)


----------



## marco_2

*срам / sram *- Russian & South Slavic "shame"

*sram *- Polish (taboo) "(I'm) shitting"

That's why the Russian saying "Срам на всю Европу" sounds shocking for the Poles.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

"Сру на всю Европу" is the equivalent in Russian.


----------



## Azori

Russian: *вражда* = enmity, hostility

Czech/Slovak: *vražda* = murderhttp://slovnik.azet.sk/preklad/rusko-slovensky/?q=вражда


----------



## Orlin

lior neith said:


> Russian, Bulgarian: *вражда* = enmity, hostility
> 
> Czech/Slovak: *vražda* = murder


 
+Bulgarian


----------



## Andris

врач (Russian) = doctor
vrač (Croatian-Bosnian) = sorcerer


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS: *zgodan* = attractive, pretty, convenient, handy

Slovenian: *zgoden* = early


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS: *zgodan* = attractive, pretty, convenient, handy
> 
> Slovenian: *zgoden* = early


Czech: *shodný* /Slovak: *zhodný* = identical


----------



## Awwal12

> Czech: shodný /Slovak: zhodný = identical


Russian:
"*сходный*" (skhodnyi) = "similar".


----------



## rusita preciosa

Andris said:


> врач (Russian) = doctor
> vrač (Croatian-Bosnian) = sorcerer


Well, initial medics were in fact "witch-doctors"/sorcerers, hence the Russian term. The word itself is related to other words in Russian, врать (to lie) and ворчать (to grumble). I think the initial menaning of the word was "to speak", as in a witch-doctor saying the spells to heal someone.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Ворог (=враг) - enemy, ворожея - sorceress (actually here the etymology is quite transparent, s. the verb), ворожить (to do magic, usually by saying incantations). Вор (thief), воровать (to steal)?


----------



## marco_2

Polish  *hałda *- "a dump (e.g. at coal mines)
Russian *халда *- "(colloquial) a rude and slovenly woman"


----------



## dark_helmut

marco_2 said:


> *срам / sram *- Russian & South Slavic "shame"
> 
> *sram *- Polish (taboo) "(I'm) shitting"
> 
> That's why the Russian saying "Срам на всю Европу" sounds shocking for the Poles.



Serbian: *sram* (shame) and *serem* (the same taboo word).



Andris said:


> врач (Russian) = doctor
> vrač (Croatian-Bosnian) = sorcerer



In Serbian, _vrač_ is a witch-doctor, also a sorcerer, magician, but it also has archaic meaning of healer, a primitive conception of doctor (before the existence of medical schools). Sants Cosmas and Damian are called _sveti vrači_, holy healers, holy 'doctors'.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS: *letos* = last summer, this summer (see HERE)

Slovenian: *letos* = this year


----------



## itreius

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS: *letos* = last summer, this summer (see HERE)
> 
> Slovenian: *letos* = this year


BCS dialectal (kaj.)
letos/letes - this year
leto/lete - year


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS: *letos* = last summer, this summer (see HERE)
> 
> Slovenian: *letos* = this year





itreius said:


> BCS dialectal (kaj.)
> letos/letes - this year
> leto/lete - year


Czech: *letos* = this year


----------



## vianie

> Russian:
> "*сходный*" (skhodnyi) = "similar".



Slovak: *schodný* (skhodnii) - walkable, practicable, passable. (Czech use much rather *schůdný*.)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

vianie said:


> Slovak: *schodný* (skhodnii) - walkable, practicable, passable. (Czech use much rather *schůdný*.)


 
Slovenian:

*shoden* = relating to a public gathering (*shod*)
*shojen* = well-worn through walking (well-worn shoes, a well-worn path, etc.)
*prehoden* = passable, walkable, temporary
*prehojen* = walked-through


----------



## marco_2

Russian: *кит *- "a whale"
Ukrainian: *кіт *- "a cat"
Polish - *kit *- "putty"


----------



## Encolpius

marco_2 said:


> Russian: *кит *- "a whale"
> Ukrainian: *кіт *- "a cat"
> Polish - *kit *- "putty"



Czech - *kyt *- putty


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> *shoden* = relating to a public gathering (*shod*)
> *shojen* = well-worn through walking (well-worn shoes, a well-worn path, etc.)
> *prehoden* = passable, walkable, temporary
> *prehojen* = walked-through


Czech/Slovak: *schod* = stair (*schody* = stairs)
Slovak: *schodený* = well-worn/tired (by walking)
Czech: *shozený* /Slovak: *zhodený* = dropped, thrown down
Czech: *přehozený* /Slovak: *prehodený* = thrown/put over sth
Czech: *přechodný* /Slovak: *prechodný* = temporary, transitional
Czech: *přehojný* /Slovak: *prehojný* = lavish


----------



## Orlin

marco_2 said:


> Russian, Bulgarian: *кит *- "a whale"
> Ukrainian: *кіт *- "a cat"
> Polish - *kit *- "putty"


 
+Bulgarian
Bulgarian: преходен - transitional, temporary


----------



## Sobakus

Russian: переходный - transitional


----------



## itreius

Croatian
prohodan - passable, pervious
prethodan - preceding, previous


----------



## Orlin

itreius said:


> Croatian
> prethodan - preceding, previous


 
Bulgarian: предходен - preceding, previous.


----------



## Encolpius

Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> Czech kořist means loot.
> Polish korzyść means benefit.
> *Slovene koríst means benefit.*



Slovak: korisť (loot)
Ukranian: користь (benefit)
Russian: корысть (benefit)

I've got the feeling Czech/Slovak are the only Slavic langs using it for loot.


----------



## Encolpius

Czech: *veselka *(nuptials, wedding)
Ukrainian: *веселка *(rainbow)


----------



## jazyk

Polish wiec = mass meeting, rally.
Czech věc / Slovak vec = thing.


----------



## Sobakus

jazyk said:


> Polish wiec = mass meeting, rally.
> Czech věc / Slovak vec = thing.


Russian:
вече = mass meeting, rally, esp. in old Slavic cities
вещь = thing


----------



## itreius

Czech: 
vedro - heat

BCS: 
vedro - ~serene, clear (In Ekavian it also means _bucket, pail_)


----------



## El Torero

itreius said:


> Czech:
> vedro - heat
> 
> BCS:
> vedro - ~serene, clear (In Ekavian it also means _bucket, pail_)



Polish "wiadro" also means bucket


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *vedro* = bucket


----------



## Maroseika

Encolpius said:


> Czech: *veselka *(nuptials, wedding)
> Ukrainian: *веселка *(rainbow)


Russian *весёлка *- dough-spaddle (lit. small oar - весло)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*vedro* = bucket (noun); clear, happy, joyful (adv. or neuter adj.)

*veselica* = village fête


----------



## itreius

Bulgarian:

стая - room

BCS:

staja (also called _štala_) - stall, stable


----------



## Maroseika

itreius said:


> Bulgarian:
> 
> стая - room
> 
> BCS:
> 
> staja (also called _štala_) - stall, stable


Russian: 
стая - stall, stable (obsolete) 
стая - covey, brood (about animals, birds or fishes)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*staja* = stable for cows or sheep, usually in the mountains; horse stable (archaic); paddock/corral

*vstaja* = rebellion (against a governing authority)


----------



## Azori

Czech: *stáj* /Slovak: *stajňa* = stable for farm animals, usually horses


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

itreius said:


> Czech:
> vedro - heat
> 
> BCS:
> vedro - ~serene, clear (In Ekavian it also means _bucket, pail_)



Russian:

ведр*о*: bucket

в*ё*дро: serene, clear weather.


----------



## marco_2

Maroseika said:


> Russian:
> стая - stall, stable (obsolete)
> стая - covey, brood (about animals, birds or fishes)


 

*staja - *(Old Polish) a unit of distance - about 1066.8 metres


----------



## Azori

Russian: *лесть* = flattery

Czech: *lest* /Slovak: *lesť* = ruse, trick


----------



## VK_o

decomposed06 said:


> Polish: "Ja wolę" - I prefer
> Serbian: "Ja volim" - I love


 
not too long ago "volim" meant exactly what "wolę" means today.  For example, in Karadzic's folk songs, or in Dositej Obradovic.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*volim* = I vote (cast a ballot in an election)


----------



## Azori

Czech, Slovak: *volím* = I choose, select; I vote (cast a ballot in  an election)


----------



## Sobakus

Russian: изв*о*лить = (high or ironic) to wish, desire; if used in imperative means "please be good enough to"
лезть (with devoiced з) = to climb, get/fit into, bully, bother smb.
в*и*селица = gallows(festive ain't it?)


----------



## DenisBiH

VK_o said:


> not too long ago "volim" meant exactly what "wolę" means today.  For example, in Karadzic's folk songs, or in Dositej Obradovic.




My mother still uses it with that meaning (I prefer).


----------



## VK_o

Sobakus said:


> Russian: изв*о*лить = (high or ironic) to wish, desire; if used in imperative means "please be good enough to"
> лезть (with devoiced з) = to climb, get/fit into, bully, bother smb.
> в*и*селица = gallows(festive ain't it?)


 
Serbian "izvolite" = Russian "пожалуйте", except it's quite current


----------



## Orlin

From another thread:
Ukrainian: щур (n., m.)-rat;
Bulgarian: щур(ав) (adj.)-stupid, crazy.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

From another thread:

Many Slavic languages: *pila* = saw

Slovenian: *pila* = file ("_a steel hand tool with small sharp teeth on some or all of its surfaces; used for smoothing wood or metal"_), nail file


----------



## Orlin

TriglavNationalPark said:


> From another thread:
> 
> Slovenian: *pila* = file ("_a steel hand tool with small sharp teeth on some or all of its surfaces; used for smoothing wood or metal"_), nail file


 
The same is true for Bulgarian пила.


----------



## Azori

In Slovak and Czech - file = *pilník*


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Sobakus said:


> в*и*селица = gallows(festive ain't it?)



Are you sure that Russian виселица and Slovenian veselica have the same stress?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Are you sure that Russian виселица and Slovenian veselica have the same stress?


 
*Veselica* in Slovenian is stressed on the third (penultimate) syllable. Also, the Slovenian word for gallows is *vislice *(from *viseti* = to hang), so it's etymologically different from *veselica *(from *vesel* = happy).


----------



## bibax

Veselica and виселица are NOT false friends.

The same for лезть and леcть (at most they are homonyms). Then Russian лезть and Slovak lesť cannot be false friends as well.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

And "vislice" is stressed on which syllable?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Angelo di fuoco said:


> And "vislice" is stressed on which syllable?


 
The first.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

TriglavNationalPark said:


> The first.



That corroborates my idea that veselica and виселица aren't false friends and that виселица and vislice are true friends indeed.


----------



## Sobakus

bibax said:


> Veselica and виселица are NOT false friends.
> 
> The same for лезть and леcть (at most they are homonyms). Then Russian лезть and Slovak lesť cannot be false friends as well.



How come they aren't false friends if the first ones differ only in one letter/sound and the stress, and the second ones only in writing? False friends don't have to be cognates, at least I always thought they didn't.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

В случае "веселИца" и "вИселица" даже ежу ясно, что это не родственные слова. Это не "один звук и ударение", а "фундаментальная разница", тем более, что во всех славянских языках корни обоих слов присутствуют семантически в практически неизменённом виде и чётко различаются без напряжения. Более того, словенское "veselica" фонетически тождественно русскому глаголу "веселиться", а "виселица" и "vislice" значительно ближе друг к другу, чем "вИселица" - "веселИца" или "вислице" - "веселиться".

Не забывайте, что редукция гласных - феномен, встречающийся только в восточнославянских языках (русском и белорусском), а во всех остальных славянских языках гласные принято произносить чётко.


----------



## bibax

In the second case the Russian words лезть and леcть are homonyms, not false friends. Similarly in Slovak the words lezť and lesť are homonyms. It would be strange to say that Russian лезть and Slovak lesť are false friends when лезть and леcть are homonyms in Russian.

It is obvious that Russian лезть and Slovak lezť are essentially identical words and their homonyms (Russian леcть and Slovak lesť) are false friends.


----------



## Azori

bibax said:


> In the second case the Russian words лезть and леcть are homonyms, not false friends. Similarly in Slovak the words lezť and lesť are homonyms. It would be strange to say that Russian лезть and Slovak lesť are false friends when лезть and леcть are homonyms in Russian.
> 
> It is obvious that Russian лезть and Slovak lezť are essentially identical words and their homonyms (Russian леcть and Slovak lesť) are false friends.




It's *liezť* in Slovak, not lezť


----------



## Sobakus

Err, you guys seriously mix things up. False friends are words in different languages that are pronounced and/or written similarily, but have different meanings. They DO NOT have to be related AT ALL. This thread isn't called "cognates with different meanings" or anything of that kind. Now, homonyms(and homophones, and homographs) in different languages are essentialy false friends. And seeing that in different slavic languages(or even in one language) devoicing can be or can be not reflected in orthography you could easily mix up two such words as лезть and лесть even in writing, not to mention in speach. The same goes for виселица - the first thing to come to my mind upon hearing the noun veselice would definitely be the gallows, especially in view of that веш/вис gradation.


----------



## sokol

lior neith said:


> It's *liezť* in Slovak, not lezť


I think bibax fell victim to his native language's phonology where "e = je".  (Both concerning the false friend as such as the wrong spelling of the Slovak word.)

Both indeed might sound quite similar in both languages, and thus should be considered false friends - whether genetically related or not (which, as Sobakus pointed out, is not the point in this thread ).


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Sobakus said:


> The same goes for виселица - the first thing to come to my mind upon hearing the noun veselice would definitely be the gallows, especially in view of that веш/вис gradation.



Well, my thought was that it was impossible to mix up those nouns because the differences (the vowel and the stress) are sufficient to distinguish between the word stems.


----------



## bibax

> It's *liezť* in Slovak, not lezť !


Hmm, I verified "lezť" by Google and found some occurences in Slovak texts.



> Err, you guys seriously mix things up. False friends are words in different languages that are pronounced and/or written similarily, but have different meanings.
> ...


According to your definition:

If

A and B are homonyms/homophones in Russian
A' and B' are homonyms/homophones in Czech
Russian A means A' in Czech, A and A' are pronounced similarly (a Panslavic word)
Russian B means B' in Czech, B and B' are pronounced similarly (a Panslavic word)

then

A and B' are Russian/Czech false friends
B and A' are Russian/Czech false friends;

Personally, I found it strange (e.g. the verb лезть/lézt/liezť/... is Pan-Slavic and in a context it cannot be mixed up with леcть/lest/lesť/... which seems to be another Panslavic word).


----------



## Azori

bibax said:


> Hmm, I verified "lezť" by Google and found some occurences in Slovak texts.


Only liezť is correct.


----------



## Orlin

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Не забывайте, что редукция гласных - феномен, встречающийся только в восточнославянских языках (русском и белорусском), а во всех остальных славянских языках гласные принято произносить чётко.


 
Извиняюсь за off topic, но в болгарском языке тоже есть редукция гласных.


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *izba* = room

Russian: *изба* = cottage, hut


----------



## Orlin

lior neith said:


> Slovak: *izba* = room
> 
> Russian: *изба* = cottage, hut


 
Bulgarian: *изба* = cellar, basement.


----------



## jazyk

> Slovak: *izba* = room


Jizba in Czech.


----------



## Azori

jazyk said:


> Jizba in Czech.


I thought room is "pokoj" in Czech??  Do "jizba" and "izba" mean the same thing?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*izba* = small, closet-like room; rarely main room in a farmhouse


----------



## vianie

lior neith said:


> Do "jizba" and "izba" mean the same thing?



The main difference is in the residential kind of that room:

*jizba* (also *jízba*) / světnice - a simple rural habitable room

*pokoj* - an urban habitable room, not fit for cooking


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

lior neith said:


> I thought room is "pokoj" in Czech??


 
Slovenian:

*pokoj* = retirement; rarely silence, inner peace


----------



## DenisBiH

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> *pokoj* = retirement; rarely silence, inner peace



In Bosnian / BCS, _pokoj_ = "eternal peace", used for the dead, as in _Pokoj mu duši_ = "God rest his soul". 

Also, pokojni (adj.) and pokojnik (noun) = "deceased".


Anyway, so far

ponos - Russian _diarrhea _vs BCS _pride_
osveta - Czech/Slovak _public education _vs BCS _revenge_
mašinka - Russian _toy car _vs BCS _submachine gun_
pokoj - Slovenian _retirement _vs BCS _eternal peace _(for the deceased)

I think I see a pattern emerging.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

DenisBiH said:


> Also, pokojni (adj.) and pokojnik (noun) = "deceased".


 
Interestingly enough, despite the different meaning of *pokoj*, the adjective *pokojni* and the noun *pokojnik* have the same meaning in Slovenian as they do in BCS.


----------



## DenisBiH

To be fair, HJP also lists _spokojstvo_ as the third possible meaning of _pokoj_, which would be close to the "inner peace" you gave as the other meaning of Slovenian _pokoj_. But I personally would pretty much always use _spokoj_, not _pokoj_, in that sense. Perhaps other BCS speakers feel differently, though.


----------



## vianie

DenisBiH said:


> osvěta/osveta - Czech/Slovak _public education, edification, enlightenment_ vs BCS _revenge_


----------



## Azori

Czech/Slovak: *pokojný* = calm, peaceful, serene, still

CZ/SK: *pokoj* = peace, rest, calm, quietness

In Czech "pokoj" also means "room".


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

lior neith said:


> Czech/Slovak: *pokojný* = calm, peaceful, serene, still
> 
> CZ/SK: *pokoj* = peace, rest, calm, quietness
> 
> In Czech "pokoj" also means "room".


 
Slovenian:

*spokojen* = calm, peaceful, serene, still

*spokoj* (literary) = peace, rest, calm, quietness


----------



## bibax

*Jizba*, in Old Czech jistba or jizdba, from Common Slavic *jьstъba, is a loanword from Romance estuba (> étuve, Germ. stuba) = bath; from Latin aestuare = to heat.

Originally a heated room.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

bibax said:


> *Jizba*, in Old Czech jistba or jizdba, from Common Slavic *jьstьba, is a loanword from Romance estuba (> étuve, Germ. stuba) = bath; from Latin aestuare = to heat.
> 
> Originally a heated room.


 
...which explains the secondary Slovenian meaning of *izba*: "the main room in a farmhouse" (i.e. the only room that was heated).

Thanks!


----------



## marco_2

vianie said:


> The main difference is in the residential kind of that room:
> 
> *jizba* (also *jízba*) / světnice - a simple rural habitable room
> 
> *pokoj* - an urban habitable room, not fit for cooking


 
Almost the same in Polish:

*izba*  - a simple rural habitable room (now a bit archaic)

*pokój *- a room; but in Old Polish it also meant the same as *spokój *(peace, rest) and today it means "peace" (antonym of "war")


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> *spokojen* = calm, peaceful, serene, still
> 
> *spokoj* (literary) = peace, rest, calm, quietness


Czech: *spokojen(ý)* /Slovak: *spokojný* = satisfied, content

Czech: *spokojenost* /Slovak: *spokojnosť* = satisfaction, contentment


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

orlin said:


> Извиняюсь за off topic, но в болгарском языке тоже есть редукция гласных.



Спасибо, не знал.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> In Bosnian / BCS, _pokoj_ = "eternal peace", used for the dead, as in _Pokoj mu duši_ = "God rest his soul".
> 
> Also, pokojni (adj.) and pokojnik (noun) = "deceased".
> 
> To be fair, HJP also lists _spokojstvo_ (BG спокойствие) as the third possible meaning of _pokoj_, which would be close to the "inner peace" you gave as the other meaning of Slovenian _pokoj_. But I personally would pretty much always use _spokoj_, not _pokoj_, in that sense. Perhaps other BCS speakers feel differently, though.


 
The same applies to Bulgarian покой, покоен and покойник in Bulgarian.


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak pozorný = attentive, observant, watchful.
Polish pozorny = apparent, seeming.
Russian позорный = shameful, disgraceful.


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: позорен = shameful, disgraceful.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech/Slovak pozorný = attentive, observant, watchful.
> Polish pozorny = apparent, seeming.
> Russian позорный = shameful, disgraceful.


 
Slovenian:

*pozoren* = attentive, observant, watchful, considerate


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *jazva* /Czech: *jizva* = scar

Russian: *язва* = ulcer


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: *язва* = ulcer.


----------



## Sobakus

lior neith said:


> CZ/SK: *pokoj* = peace, rest, calm, quietness



The same in Russian(and also "eternal peace"), along with покой = room, usually the private one of some noble person(a count or a king) and due to the fact that noble persons have lots of rooms, most often used in plural.


----------



## Orlin

Sobakus said:


> The same in Russian(and also "eternal peace")


In Bulgarian too.


----------



## marco_2

marco_2 said:


> Almost the same in Polish:
> 
> *izba* - a simple rural habitable room (now a bit archaic)


 

I forgot that *izba *is also used in some expressions with a different meaning, e.g. *Izba Skarbowa *(Tax Chamber), *Izba Lekarska *(Health Care / Medical Chamber) etc.


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak sopel = snot, bogey.
Polish sopel = icicle.


----------



## marco_2

Russian: *шайба *- puck (in ice-hockey); washer

Polish: *szajba *- madness


----------



## Azori

Russian: *рассол* = brine

Polish: *rosół* = broth

Czech: *rosol* /Slovak: *rôsol* = aspic

BCS: *rasol* = brine


----------



## Dehemelisgrijs

Kvas is one horrible, horrible drink. 
*Russian* - живот - stomach ; красный -red; быстро - fast.
*Serbian* - живот - life ; красан - wonderful; бистар - clear, bright.


----------



## Orlin

Dehemelisgrijs said:


> Kvas is one horrible, horrible drink.
> *Russian* - живот - stomach ; красный -red; быстро - fast.
> *Serbian* - живот - life ; красан - wonderful; бистар - clear, bright.


 
In Bulgarian живот and бистър mean the same as in Serbian, there is also archaic красен.


----------



## Dehemelisgrijs

Well, 'krasan' in Serbian is more used in some phrases, when you want to express your satisfaction you usually say 'divno' or something similar.
russian - divan (диван) - couch
serbian - divan - wonderful, great 
but! word 'divan' in Serbian can also mean couch, but it's archaic. I've never actually heard someone saying 'divan' in that context


----------



## Azori

Slovak/Czech: *život* = life

Slovak: *krásny* /Czech: *krásný* = beautiful

Slovak/Czech: *bystrý* = quick-witted, sharp, bright (intelligent); quick,  swift; adverbs - Slovak *bystro*, Czech *bystře*

SK/CZ: *bistro* = bistro

Slovak: *diván* /Czech: *divan* = couch

SK/CZ: *divný* = strange, odd, peculiar; adv. Slovak *divne/divno*, Czech *divně*


----------



## rusita preciosa

Dehemelisgrijs said:


> Kvas is one horrible, horrible drink.
> *Russian* - живот - stomach ; красный -red; быстро - fast.
> *Serbian* - живот - life ; красан - wonderful; бистар - clear, bright.


Hey! Back off kvas! It's delisicous!  I wish I could find some here in Philly! 

Красный is also old Russian for "beautiful". Красная Площадь (Red saquare) is actually "Beautiful square".


----------



## Dehemelisgrijs

I thought the meaning of it is only 'red'. they didn't tell us that in school


----------



## marco_2

Dehemelisgrijs said:


> russian - divan (диван) - couch
> serbian - divan - wonderful, great


 
Polish - dywan - carpet


----------



## Azori

Russian: *жизнь* = life

Czech: *žízeň* = thirst


----------



## ilocas2

Polish: *małpa* - monkey
Czech: *malpa* - capuchin monkey http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capuchin_monkey


----------



## ilocas2

Polish - gad - reptile
Czech and Slovak - had - snake


----------



## ilocas2

Polish - żmija - viper
Czech - zmije - viper
Croatian, Bosnian, Serbian - zmija - snake


----------



## Anatoli

lior neith said:


> Russian: *жизнь* = life
> 
> Czech: *žízeň* = thirst



I like this one:

*Russian:* прописка /prɐˈpʲiskə/ - (ex-USSR) mandatory registration, (local) residence permit, (by extension) domicile (the system is also known as *propiska* in English)
*Czech:* propiska /'propiska/ ballpoint pen


----------



## Orlin

ilocas2 said:


> Polish - żmija - viper
> Czech - zmije - viper
> Croatian, Bosnian, Serbian - zmija - snake


 
Bulgarian змия, Russian змея - snake.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

ilocas2 said:


> Polish - gad - reptile
> Czech and Slovak - had - snake


 
Slovenian:

*gad* = viper
*kača* = snake


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech/Slovak sopel = snot, bogey.
> Polish sopel = icicle.


 
Slovenian:* sopel* = masc. past part. of *sopsti = *to breathe heavily, with difficulty



marco_2 said:


> Russian: *шайба *- puck (in ice-hockey); washer
> 
> Polish: *szajba *- madness


 
Slovenian: *šajba* = windshield, plate of glass (low colloq.); potter's wheel (regional)



lior neith said:


> Slovak/Czech: *život* = life


 
Slovenian: *život* = upper body; body (archaic)
(*življenje* = life)



lior neith said:


> Slovak: *krásny* /Czech: *krásný* = beautiful


 
Slovenian: *krasen* = beautiful, good-hearted, honest



lior neith said:


> Slovak/Czech: *bystrý* = quick-witted, sharp, bright (intelligent); quick, swift;


 
Slovenian: *bister* = clear; quick-witted, sharp, bright (intelligent); quick, swift; wide-awake



lior neith said:


> SK/CZ: *bistro* = bistro


 
Slovenian: *bistro* = bistro (restaurant); adj. and adv. form of _bister_



lior neith said:


> Slovak: *diván* /Czech: *divan* = couch


 
Slovenian: *divan* = couch



lior neith said:


> SK/CZ: *divný* = strange, odd, peculiar; adv. Slovak *divne/divno*, Czech *divně*


 
Slovenian: *diven* = wonderful (archaic)


----------



## bibax

*divan* (= couch) is from Persian, not related to Slavic *div, diven, divan,* ...

*bistro*, according to an urban legend, it entered the French language during the Russian occupation of Paris in 1815. Russian soldiers who wanted to be served quickly would shout "быстрo, быстрo". 

In Czech:

*život* (= life) also means _abdomen, venter_, e.g. *plod života tvého* (= fructus ventris tui) in Ave Maria;


----------



## Azori

ilocas2 said:


> Polish - żmija - viper
> Czech - zmije - viper
> Croatian, Bosnian, Serbian - zmija - snake





Orlin said:


> Bulgarian змия, Russian змея - snake.


Slovak: *zmija* = viper


TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> *kača* = snake


Slovak: *káča* = duckling (*kačica, kačka* = duck); *kača* = an offensive name for a stupid woman


----------



## volkonsky

Russian: налог = tax

Polish: nałóg = addiction


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

lior neith said:


> Slovak: *zmija* = viper
> Slovak: *káča* = duckling (*kačica, kačka* = duck); *kača* = an offensive name for a stupid woman


 
Slovenian: *raca* = duck
*račka*, *račica* = duckling, little duck

*kača* = snake; offensive word for a crafty, perfidious woman
*kačica* = little snake



volkonsky said:


> Russian: налог = tax
> 
> Polish: nałóg = addiction


 
Slovenian: *nalog* = order (written), money order, court order; archaically also task (now *naloga*)


----------



## Azori

Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian: *mariti* = to mind, to care

Czech: *mařit* /Slovak: *mariť* = to spoil, to thwart


----------



## marco_2

lior neith said:


> Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian: *mariti* = to mind, to care
> 
> Czech: *mařit* /Slovak: *mariť* = to spoil, to thwart


 
And Polish: *marzyć *= to dream


----------



## marco_2

bibax said:


> In Czech:
> 
> *život* (= life) also means _abdomen, venter_, e.g. *plod života tvého* (= fructus ventris tui) in Ave Maria;


 
Almost the same in Polish:

*żywot - *(archaic) - life (nowadays we say *życie*), but in very Old-Polish it also meant "abdomen, womb" *- owoc żywota *Twojego (=fructus ventris tui)


----------



## vianie

> And Polish: marzyć = to dream


Definitely I do know, what it exactly means when they sing _Masz prawo marzyć teraz i tu - na przekór kłamstwu, na przekór złu ..._ To cała prawda .-)



> żywot - (archaic) - life (nowadays we say życie)


Slovak / Czech: žitie / žití - 1. living _n._, 2. life _bookishly_ (and not in all sensuses)


----------



## vianie

I haven't mentioned withal:

Czech: *mařit* - 2. to dream _arch._

Slovak: *mariť sa* - to seem, to appear in an indistinct way, see unclearly
EDIT: _v očiach sa mi marí (marí sa mi pred očami) = vidím hmlisto = I see hazily_


----------



## vianie

*Serbian*: крст - cross
*Slovak*: krst - baptism, christening

*Serbian*: дужина  - length
*Czech* / *Slovak*: dužina - pulp, pith (in Czech also "stave")

*Croatian*: časnik - officer
*Slovak*: čašník - the waiter, potman (of course from "čaša")


----------



## marco_2

Polish - *nożyczki - *"scissors"
Czech - *nožičký *- "little legs"

Polish - *nóżki - *"little legs"
Czech - *nůžky - *"scissors"


----------



## Azori

marco_2 said:


> Polish - *nożyczki - *"scissors"
> Czech - *nožičky *- "little legs"
> 
> Polish - *nóżki - *"little legs"
> Czech - *nůžky - *"scissors"


Slovak: *nožičky, nôžky* = little legs (*nožnice, nožničky* = scissors)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

vianie said:


> *Serbian*: крст - cross
> *Slovak*: krst - baptism, christening


 
Slovenian: *krst* = baptism, christening



vianie said:


> *Serbian*: дужина - length
> *Czech* / *Slovak*: dužina - pulp, pith (in Czech also "stave")


 
Slovenian: *dolžina* = length



vianie said:


> *Croatian*: časnik - officer
> *Slovak*: čašník - the waiter, potman (of course from "čaša")


 
Slovenian: *časnik* = newspaper
*častnik = *officer



marco_2 said:


> Polish - *nożyczki - *"scissors"
> Czech - *nožičký *- "little legs"


 
Slovenian:* nožička* = pocket knife (regional, otherwise *nožiček*)
*nožica = *little foot, little leg



marco_2 said:


> Polish - *nóżki - *"little legs"
> Czech - *nůžky - *"scissors"


 
Slovenian: *nožki *= little knives



lior neith said:


> Slovak: *nožičky, nôžky* = little legs (*nožnice, nožničky* = scissors)


 
Slovenian: *nožnice = *sheaths, vaginas


----------



## jazyk

Czech / Slovak jednak = partly, in part.
Polish jednak = however, nevertheless.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech / Slovak jednak = partly, in part.
> Polish jednak = however, nevertheless.


 
Slovenian: *enak* = the same


----------



## DenisBiH

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian: *enak* = the same



BCS jednak = equal, same


----------



## vianie

Czech + Slovak : *jednaký* - of the same kind, manner, thought / *jednako* - in the same way


----------



## jazyk

Czech / Slovak oprava = repair, correction, amendment.
Polish oprawa = frames, rim (glasses), setting (jewelry).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech / Slovak oprava = repair, correction, amendment.
> Polish oprawa = frames, rim (glasses), setting (jewelry).


 
Slovenian: *oprava* = execution of a task (bookish); clothing (somewhat archaic); furniture (archaic); table settings (archaic)
*poprava* = repair, correction
*odprava* = abolition; expedition


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian: *oprava* = execution of a task (bookish); clothing (somewhat archaic); furniture (archaic); table settings (archaic)
> *poprava* = repair, correction
> *odprava* = abolition; expedition


Czech/Slovak: *poprava* = execution (killing)

CZ/SK: *odprava* = from the right (archaically also "execution")


----------



## Sobakus

vianie said:


> I haven't mentioned withal:
> 
> Czech: *mařit* - 2. to dream _arch._
> 
> Slovak: *mariť sa* - to seem, to appear in an indistinct way, see unclearly
> EDIT: _v očiach sa mi marí (marí sa mi pred očami) = vidím hmlisto = I see hazily_



Russian: марево - a (heat) haze, no such verb though



vianie said:


> *Serbian*: крст - cross
> *Slovak*: krst - baptism, christening


Russian: крест - cross



> *Serbian*: дужина  - length
> *Czech* / *Slovak*: dužina - pulp, pith (in Czech also "stave")


Russian: дюжина - dozen(obviously a false cognate, length is длинна/долгота, and долж- is reserved for derivatives of долг - a duty, debt)
also дюжий - hefty



> *Croatian*: časnik - officer
> *Slovak*: čašník - the waiter, potman (of course from "čaša")


Russian: частник - a private motorist/owner/whoever, from частный - particular, private
чашник - historically a kind of court waiter



marco_2 said:


> Polish - *nożyczki - *"scissors"
> Czech - *nožičký *- "little legs"
> 
> Polish - *nóżki - *"little legs"
> Czech - *nůžky - *"scissors"


Russian: ножички - knives(dim.)
ножки - legs(dim.)
ножницы/ножнички - scissors/(dim.)
ножны - scabbard/sheath



jazyk said:


> Czech / Slovak oprava = repair, correction, amendment.
> Polish oprawa = frames, rim (glasses), setting (jewelry).


Russian: the same as in Polish



jazyk said:


> Czech / Slovak jednak = partly, in part.
> Polish jednak = however, nevertheless.


Russian: однако = however, nevertheless


----------



## marco_2

Czech *pokuta*  - a fine, penalty
Polish  *pokuta *- repentance


----------



## Azori

marco_2 said:


> Czech *pokuta*  - a fine, penalty
> Polish  *pokuta *- repentance


Slovak: *pokuta* = fine, penalty

Polish: *skuteczność* = effectiveness
Czech: *skutečnost* / Slovak: *skutočnosť* = fact, reality

Polish: *skuteczny* = efficient
Czech: *skutečný* / Slovak: *skutočný* = real

Polish: *skutek* = effect
Czech: *skutek* / Slovak: *skutok* = act, deed


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Czech: *počasí* = weather
Slovenian: *počasi* = slowly

Croatian (BCS): *ugovor* = contract, treaty, pact
Slovenian: *ugovor* = objection


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Czech: *počasí* = weather
> Slovenian: *počasi* = slowly


Slovak: *počasie* = weather

Polish: *przyjaźń* = friendship
Slovak: *priazeň* / Czech: *přízeň* = favour


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

lior neith said:


> Polish: *przyjaźń* = friendship
> Slovak: *priazeň* / Czech: *přízeň* = favour


 
Slovenian: *prijazen* = friendly (adj.)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech - úvaha - consideration, reflection
Polish - uwaga! - attention!


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS: *ljubazan* = friendly (adj.)
Slovenian: *ljubezen* = love (noun)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS: *gotovo* (adv.) = nearly, almost
Slovenian: *gotovo* (adv.) = certainly


----------



## Orlin

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS: *gotovo* (adv.) = nearly, almost
> Slovenian: *gotovo* (adv.) = certainly


 
Bulgarian: *готово* (neuter sg. adjective) = ready.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Orlin said:


> Bulgarian: *готово* (neuter sg. adjective) = ready.


 
Slovenian and BCS: *gotovo* (neuter sg. adjective) = finished, done (Slovenian also: certain, assured)


----------



## Orlin

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian and BCS: *gotovo* (neuter sg. adjective) = finished, done (Slovenian also: certain, assured)


 
I think that the meaning _finished, done_ is also semantically included in Bulgarian.


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*úvaha* = consideration, reflection, reasoning; essay (literary composition)
*ľúbezný* = sweet, lovely, graceful
*hotovo* = finished _(interjection)_


----------



## ilocas2

Czech - čejka - lapwing
Polish - czajka - lapwing

Slovak - čajka - gull
Russian - чайка - gull


----------



## Orlin

ilocas2 said:


> Czech - čejka - lapwing
> Polish - czajka - lapwing
> 
> Slovak - čajka - gull
> Russian, Bulgarian - чайка - gull


 
+Bulgarian.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Croatian (BCS): *klinac* = kid, post
Slovenian: *klinec* = rod, cock (penis), worthless man


----------



## vianie

Slovak: *klinec* – iron nail, nog
Czech *klinec* / *klínec* is a dialectal variant of *hřebík*


Croatian: *sadržati* – contain, imply, include
Slovak / Czech: *zadržať* / *zadržet* – detain, retain, to suppress, to veto


Slovenian: *obloga* – coat / *talna obloga* – floor
Slovak + Czech: *obloha* – 1. sky 2. garnishment _gastr._

Slovenian: *prvenstvo* – championship
Slovak + Czech: *prvenstvo* (in Czech already more often *prvenství*) – lead _n._, primacy

Slovenian: *točka* – point
Slovak: *točka* – tap / water faucet _region._
Czech: *točka* – a serpentine road passage

Slovenian: *vodstvo* – leadership
Slovak + Czech: *vodstvo* - waters


Polish: *dziedzina* – field, domain, branch
Slovak / Czech: *dedina* / *dědina* – village / patrimony (only in Czech)

Polish: *jar* – ravine, canyon
Slovak: *jar* – spring

Polish: *kupa* – heap, pile
Slovak: *kúpa* – purchase _n._, buying n.

Polish: *obchód* – celebration, round, beat _n._
Slovak + Czech: *obchod* – shop, trade _n._, biz

Polish: *popierać* – to support, to foster
Slovak / Czech: *popierať* / *popírat* – to controvert, to negate

Polish: *ubikacja* – WC
Slovak / Czech: *ubikácia* / *ubikace* – hoochie, temporary building


----------



## ilocas2

Polish: *jar* – ravine, canyon
Slovak: *jar* – spring


Jar - name of the most popular detergent in the Czech republic/Czechoslovakia of all times


----------



## jazyk

Czech statečný / Slovak statočný = brave, courageous, bold, valiant, gallant.
Polish stateczny = staid, sedate, sober, steady.


----------



## Azori

Polish / Slovak / Czech: *osada* = settlement, village

Russian: *осада* = siege


----------



## phosphore

vianie said:


> Slovak: *klinec* – iron nail, nog
> Czech *klinec* / *klínec* is a dialectal variant of *hřebík*
> 
> BCMS: *klinac* - kid
> *klin* - peg, nog
> 
> Croatian: *sadržati* – contain, imply, include
> Slovak / Czech: *zadržať* / *zadržet* – detain, retain, to suppress, to veto
> 
> How are these false friends?
> BCMS: *zadržati* - detain, retain
> 
> Slovenian: *obloga* – coat / *talna obloga* – floor
> Slovak + Czech: *obloha* – 1. sky 2. garnishment _gastr._
> 
> BCMS: *obloga* - covering, coating, lining
> 
> Slovenian: *prvenstvo* – championship
> Slovak + Czech: *prvenstvo* (in Czech already more often *prvenství*) – lead _n._, primacy
> 
> BCMS: *prvenstvo* - championship, primacy
> 
> Slovenian: *točka* – point
> Slovak: *točka* – tap / water faucet _region._
> Czech: *točka* – a serpentine road passage
> 
> Croatian: *točka* - point
> 
> Serbian: *tačka* - point
> Russian: *тачка* - car
> 
> Slovenian: *vodstvo* – leadership
> Slovak + Czech: *vodstvo* - waters
> 
> BCMS: *vođstvo* - leadership
> 
> Polish: *dziedzina* – field, domain, branch
> Slovak / Czech: *dedina* / *dědina* – village / patrimony (only in Czech)
> 
> Polish: *jar* – ravine, canyon
> Slovak: *jar* – spring
> 
> Serbian: *jara* - spring wheat, heat
> 
> Polish: *kupa* – heap, pile
> Slovak: *kúpa* – purchase _n._, buying n.
> 
> BCMS: *kupa* - cone
> 
> Polish: *obchód* – celebration, round, beat _n._
> Slovak + Czech: *obchod* – shop, trade _n._, biz
> 
> Polish: *popierać* – to support, to foster
> Slovak / Czech: *popierať* / *popírat* – to controvert, to negate
> 
> Polish: *ubikacja* – WC
> Slovak / Czech: *ubikácia* / *ubikace* – hoochie, temporary building


----------



## ilocas2

Polish - krewetka - shrimp
Czech - kreveta - shrimp
Slovak - kreveta - shrimp
BCS - krevet - bed


----------



## Azori

Polish: *obywatelstwo* = citizenship
Czech: *obyvatelstvo* / Slovak: *obyvateľstvo* = population

Polish: *wypadek* = accident
Czech: *výpadek* / Slovak: *výpadok* = blackout, outage


----------



## ilocas2

Polish - groch - pea
Czech - hroch - hippopotamus
Slovak - hroch - hippopotamus

hroch is a word invented in 19th century

Czech - hrách - pea
Slovak - hrach - pea


----------



## werrr

ilocas2 said:


> hroch is a word invented in 19th century


No, the word was in use for centuries. In the 19th century it was only assigned to its modern meaning by the authors of the Czech scientific taxonomy.


----------



## ilocas2

werrr said:


> No, the word was in use for centuries. In the 19th century it was only assigned to its modern meaning by the authors of the Czech scientific taxonomy.


 
A co to slovo znamenalo?


----------



## Azori

Russian: *скучать* = to be bored; to miss, to yearn for

Slovak: *skučať* / Czech: *skučet* = to whine


----------



## Orlin

lior neith said:


> Russian: *скучать* = Bulgarian скучая = to be bored; to miss, to yearn for
> 
> Slovak: *skučať* / Czech: *skučet* = to whine


+Bulgarian.


----------



## werrr

ilocas2 said:


> A co to slovo znamenalo?



*hroch, roch* from Persian _rukh_

rook (chess piece)
elephant (chess piece)
elephant (animal)
any big exotic animal

*Roch, Hroch* from Latin _Rochus_

first name (see Saint Roch)

*Hroch* of unknown origin, possibly a short like _kmotr → kmoch_

proper name


----------



## Azori

Russian: *двигать* = to move

Slovak: *dvíhať* = to lift, to raise


----------



## ilocas2

lior neith said:


> Russian: *двигать* = to move
> 
> Slovak: *dvíhať* = to lift, to raise


 
Czech: *zdvíhat* - to lift, to raise


----------



## Azori

Russian: *рыхлый* = friable, crumbly; loose

Polish: *rychły* = prompt, swift

Czech: *rychlý* /Slovak: *rýchly* = fast, quick


----------



## phosphore

Russian: цирк-circus
Serbian: цирк-cirque


----------



## ilocas2

Czech - žaloba - accusation
Slovak - žaloba - accusation

Polish - żałoba - mourning


----------



## ilocas2

Czech - sok - rival
Slovak - sok - rival

Polish - sok - juice


----------



## DenisBiH

lior neith said:


> Russian: *рыхлый* = friable, crumbly; loose
> 
> Polish: *rychły* = prompt, swift
> 
> Czech: *rychlý* /Slovak: *rýchly* = fast, quick




This is interesting, I assume this is related to BCS rahao / rahli (with the meaning similar to Russian), for which HJP claims it is only South Slavic.


----------



## DenisBiH

ilocas2 said:


> Czech - sok - rival
> Slovak - sok - rival
> 
> Polish - sok - juice




BCS sok - juice


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> BCS sok - juice


 
Bulgarian: сок = juice.

@phosphore: čestitam na 1000 postova!


----------



## Sobakus

ilocas2 said:


> Czech - sok - rival
> Slovak - sok - rival
> 
> Polish, Russian - sok - juice





ilocas2 said:


> Czech - žaloba - accusation
> Slovak, - žaloba - accusation
> 
> Polish - żałoba - mourning


Russian - жалоба - complaint



lior neith said:


> Polish: *obywatelstwo* = citizenship
> Czech: *obyvatelstvo* / Slovak: *obyvateľstvo* = population


Russian - обывательство - err, being an average citizen, inhabitant maybe? Not exactly citizenship, though. The whole concept of "быт"(with the meaning shifted towards 'everyday, ordinary') we borrowed from the Poles, as far as I know.



ilocas2 said:


> Polish - krewetka - shrimp
> Czech - kreveta - shrimp
> Slovak - kreveta - shrimp
> BCS - krevet - bed


Russian - креветка - shrimp


----------



## ilocas2

Slovak - chorý (normally used) - ill
Czech - chorý (old fashioned, archaic) - ill


----------



## ilocas2

Uff, I've just read whole thread and must say, number of these false friends is unbelieveable.

otok - BCS - island
otok - Czech - edema
edém - Czech - edema


----------



## Orlin

ilocas2 said:


> otok - BCS - island


 
I'm almost sure that it's specifically Croatian. In Serbian island is _ostrvo_, I don't know about Bosnian.
Btw., in Croatian otok can be both island and edema (homographs differing in accentuation):http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=eFdkWBM%3D,
http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=eFdkWBU=.
Bulgarian _оток_ = edema is a true friend with Czech.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Orlin said:


> I'm almost sure that it's specifically Croatian. In Serbian island is _ostrvo_, I don't know about Bosnian.


 
Outside of the BCS group, *otok *(= island) is also Slovenian.


----------



## Sobakus

ilocas2 said:


> Uff, I've just read whole thread and must say, number of these false friends is unbelieveable.
> 
> otok - BCS - island
> otok - Czech - edema
> edém - Czech - edema



Russian - отёк - edema.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Sobakus said:


> Russian - отёк - edema.


 
Slovenian: *oteklina* = edema


----------



## ilocas2

Polish - wojna - war
Slovak - vojna - war
Belarussian - вайна - war
Russian - война - war
Ukrainian - війна - war
Bulgarian - война - war
Macedonian - војна - war
Slovenian - vojna - war

Czech - vojna - compulsory millitary service

Czech - válka - war
Polish - walka - combat


----------



## bibax

Czech: vojna means also _war_ as in _"Vojna a mír"_. Vojna in the sense _'military service'_ is colloquial.


----------



## ilocas2

bibax said:


> Czech: vojna means also _war_ as in _"Vojna a mír"_.


Only in old books. Nobody would use it today.




bibax said:


> Vojna in the sense _'military service'_ is colloquial.


It's used everywhere in media, books, news, tv, articles...


----------



## bibax

But never in laws, military rules and orders, ...
*Vojenská služba* (= military service) is the official term.

And *stará vojna* means _old-timer, veteran_.


----------



## ilocas2

Yes, official and real language are often drastically different.


----------



## Azori

Slovenian: *hrib* = hill
Slovak: *hríb* = bolete; also mushroom in general

Slovenian: *stolp* = tower
Slovak: *stĺp* = column, pole


----------



## ilocas2

lior neith said:


> Slovenian: *hrib* = hill
> Slovak: *hríb* = bolete; also mushroom in general
> 
> Slovenian: *stolp* = tower
> Slovak: *stĺp* = column, pole


 
Czech: *hřib* - bolete, not mushroom in general

Czech:* sloup* - column


----------



## bibax

> Slovenian: hrib = hill
> Slovak: hríb = bolete; also mushroom in general


They are not false friends. Keep in mind that in Sln/BCS the letter *h* is pronounced like Cz/Sk *ch* and Ru/Bg *x*. You have automatically convert the Slovenian word *hrib* to Slovak or Czech *chrib/chřib*.

In Czech we have both *hřib* (= boletus) and *chřib* (= hill). Both words are Common Slavic and their pronounciation was different (grib, chrib with some yers).


----------



## Azori

bibax said:


> You have automatically convert the Slovenian word *hrib* to Slovak or Czech *chrib/chřib*.


The word "chrib" doesn't exist in modern Slovak.


----------



## ilocas2

lior neith said:


> The word "chrib" doesn't exist in modern Slovak.


 
Chřib neither exists in modern Czech. It's an old word, unrecognizable by a native speaker.


----------



## bibax

> The word "chrib" doesn't exist in modern Slovak.


Yes, it is *chríb*, a nearly forgotten word.



> *Chřib* neither exists in modern Czech. It's an old word, unrecognizable by any native speaker.


Hmm. I (a Czech native speaker) recognized the Slovenian *hrib* very quickly.



> ... slovo *chríb*, ktoré by sme darmo hľadali v slovníkovej časti Pravidiel slovenského pravopisu alebo v Slovníku slovenského jazyka. Slovo *chríb* je pravdepodobne praslovanský dialektizmus. Doložené je z cirkevnej slovančiny a v dnešných slovanských jazykoch sa ako apelatívum vyskytuje v slovinčine, v nárečiach srbochorvátskeho jazyka a v niektorých českých nárečiach, najmä v severovýchodných Čechách.


----------



## Azori

bibax said:


> ... slovo *chríb*, ktoré by sme darmo hľadali v slovníkovej časti  Pravidiel slovenského pravopisu alebo v Slovníku slovenského jazyka.  Slovo *chríb* je pravdepodobne praslovanský dialektizmus. Doložené  je z cirkevnej slovančiny a v dnešných slovanských jazykoch sa ako  apelatívum vyskytuje v slovinčine, v nárečiach srbochorvátskeho jazyka a  v niektorých českých nárečiach, najmä v severovýchodných Čechách.


I'd just like to add that this information is 38 years old (quoted from here, PDF, p. 280).


----------



## werrr

ilocas2 said:


> Only in old books. Nobody would use it today.


I would. My feeling is there is slight difference in meaning. I tend to understand the word “vojna” as the mere campaign of fighting and the word “válka” as the period of formalized armed conflict.



> It's used everywhere in media, books, news, tv, articles...


Naturally, as colloquial language is common in media and even appropriate on informal occasions.



ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *hřib* - bolete, not mushroom in general


Slow down, “hřib” is used by some people as a generic term for mushroom and is still accepted in literary Czech in this meaning when used figuratively.

And these false cognates in biological taxonomy are pretty cheap points, because the process of creating it by Presl and his fellow workers was nothing but process of assigning generic Czech words, or eventually loans from other Slavic languages, to particular species.
For some words the original generic meaning is lost (or considerably restricted) in modern Czech, e.g. “žížala” or “zmije”,  for some words the original generic meaning appears time to time in common language, e.g. “hřib”, “chrobák”, “pavouk”, and sometimes the original meaning persisted completely, e.g. “moucha”.



ilocas2 said:


> Chřib neither exists in modern Czech.


It does exist.


> It's an old word,


Yes, Czech uses a lot of old words.



> unrecognizable by a native speaker.


I was never in doubt about the meaning of “chřib”.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Speaking of mushroom-related false friends...

Croatian (BCS): *gljiva* = mushroom, fungus

Slovenian: *gliva* = fungus
(*goba* = mushroom; *goban* = boletus; *jurček* = _boletus edulis_)


----------



## ilocas2

That is always decisive, what great majority of people thinks. And I insist, that more than 90 % of people would never use *vojna* in the sense of *war*, would never use *hřib* in the sense of *mushroom*, and doesn't know the word *chřib.*


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*houba* = fungus; (*hubáň* is Polyporus in some dialects)

*hlíva* = Pleurotus;

*hřib* = Boletus;

All three words are Panslavic.

Hungarian *gomba* and *golyva* are loanwords from Slavic.


----------



## Azori

bibax said:


> Yes, it is *chríb*, a nearly forgotten word.


Could you please elaborate on this? Why is it a_ nearly_ forgotten word in Slovak?


----------



## bibax

By the expression _nearly forgotten_ I meant:

1. the word *chríb* is not forgotten completely, it is still used as a toponym in Slovakia (maybe you know some Chríbs);

2. the vast majority of Slovaks do not use *chríb* as an appellativum for _hill_, but there is still a possibility that few Slovaks do so.


----------



## ilocas2

BCS - bakalar - cod
Czech - bakalář - bachelor
Slovak - bakalár - bachelor


----------



## jazyk

> BCS - bakalar - cod


Interesting. Must be of Romance origin: Portuguese bacalhau, Spanish bacalao, Italian baccalà, etc.


----------



## bibax

According to Real Academia Espaňola (rae.es):

bacalao (= codfish) is from Basque;

On the other side bakalář (= bachelor) is from Latin _*baca laureatus*_ which means ornated by a bay twig with a berry (baca or bacca = berry, laurea = bay/laurel).


----------



## DenisBiH

bibax said:


> According to Real Academia Espaňola (rae.es):
> 
> bacalao (= codfish) is from Basque;




Interesting, HJP claims Dutch origin for bakalar (habeljauw), via Spanish and Italian.



> _tal._ baccalaro ← _šp._ bacalao ← _nizoz._ habeljauw


Skok is more precise and specifically mentions Flemish as the source language where the metathesis occurred. 



> bakàlaj, gen. -aja m (Vuk, Boka, nar.posi.) < tal. baccalà (glede dodatka -j upor. belaj), bakalář, gen. -ara (Rab, Božava, Hrv. primorje) = bakalář, gen. ara (danas općenito u književnom jeziku) = bakaljar, gen. -ara (Dubrovnik, Hercegovina) = bakajar (Potomje) *< tal. baccalare *(r uklanja hijat kao u galera, turnir) *< špan), bacalao* »štokfiš (ŽK)«, *od flamanskog bakkeliauw (metatezom od holandeskog kabeljauw*).


----------



## Azori

Polish: *wir* = vortex
Czech: *vír* = vortex
Slovak: *vír* = vortex

Slovenian: *vir* = source


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

I just looked up *bakalar* in Marko Snoj's _Slovenski etimološki slovar_. He states that its origin is uncertain, but he provides a hypothesis different from the ones mentioned above.

According to Snoj, the word may derive from the Latin *baculum* (= stick). Therefore, it may be etymologically analogous to the Slovenian word for cod, *polenovka*, which derives from *poleno* (= log).


----------



## jazyk

Skok is more precise and specifically  mentions Flemish as the source language where the metathesis occurred. 

 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				bakàlaj, gen. -aja m (Vuk, Boka, nar.posi.) < tal. baccalà (glede  dodatka -j upor. belaj), bakalář, gen. -ara (Rab, Božava, Hrv.  primorje) = bakalář, gen. ara (danas općenito u književnom jeziku) =  bakaljar, gen. -ara (Dubrovnik, Hercegovina) = bakajar (Potomje) *<  tal. baccalare *(r uklanja hijat kao u galera, turnir) *<  špan), bacalao* »štokfiš (ŽK)«, *od flamanskog bakkeliauw  (metatezom od holandeskog kabeljauw*). 			 		 	 	 


This Italian dictionary says something similar.


----------



## marco_2

Slovene: *hud pes *- vicious dog
Polish: *chudy pies *- thin dog

Russian: *белизна *- whiteness
Polish: *bielizna *- underwear; bed-clothes


----------



## rusita preciosa

marco_2 said:


> Slovene: *hud pes *- vicious dog
> Polish: *chudy pies *- thin dog
> Russian: *худой пёс*  - thin male dog
> 
> Russian: *белизна *- whiteness
> Polish: *bielizna *- underwear; bed-clothes
> Russian: *бельё* - bed linnens (same root as *белый* - white)


----------



## marco_2

Russian: *детина *- a husky / hefty man
Polish: *dziecina *- a little child


----------



## jazyk

Czech náušnice / Slovak náušnica = earring.
Russian наушник (naušnik) = headphones.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

marco_2 said:


> Russian: *детина *- a husky / hefty man
> Polish: *dziecina *- a little child


 
As is apparently the case in Russian, the suffix *-ina* also frequently signifies size and strength in Slovenian: *možina* = strong, husky man; *mrcina* = large or strong animal, etc.



jazyk said:


> Czech náušnice / Slovak náušnica = earring.
> Russian наушник (naušnik) = headphones.


 
Slovenian: *naušnik* (rarely *naušnica*) = earmuff, ear covering (but not headphones)
*zaušnica* = slap (esp. on the side of one's face, hence the connection to ears)
*uhan* = earring


----------



## marco_2

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian: *naušnik* (rarely *naušnica*) = earmuff, ear covering (but not headphones)
> *zaušnica* = slap (esp. on the side of one's face, hence the connection to ears)
> *uhan* = earring


 
Polish: *nausznik *- ear-flap, ear protector
*zausznik *- talebearer; confidant (a bit obsolete)


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> As is apparently the case in Russian, the suffix *-ina* also frequently signifies size and strength in Slovenian: *možina* = strong, husky man; *mrcina* = large or strong animal, etc.


Slovak: *mrcina* = carcass, carrion


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

lior neith said:


> Slovak: *mrcina* = carcass, carrion


 
Interesting! This may mean that *mrcina* in Slovenian is _not_ an example of a word where the *-ina* suffix implies strength or size. I'll look it up in Snoj's etymological dictionary next week.

Interestingly enough, the Slovenian word for carrion also has an -ina suffix: *mrhovina*.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech - *mršina* - carcass, carrion


----------



## marco_2

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Interesting! This may mean that *mrcina* in Slovenian is _not_ an example of a word where the *-ina* suffix implies strength or size. I'll look it up in Snoj's etymological dictionary next week.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the Slovenian word for carrion also has an -ina suffix: *mrhovina*.


 
In Polish "carrion" is *padlina*

Slovenian: *strup *- poison
Polish: *strup - *scab


----------



## ilocas2

marco_2 said:


> Slovenian: *strup *- poison
> Polish: *strup - *scab



Czech: *strup* - scab


----------



## jazyk

Czech / Slovak ochotník = amateur actor.
Polish ochotnik = volunteer.
Russian ох*о*тник (ochotnik) = hunter.


----------



## jazyk

Czech přístup / Slovak prístup = access.
Russian пр*и*ступ (pristup) = assail, attack, fit


----------



## Orlin

jazyk said:


> Czech přístup / Slovak prístup = access. = BCS pristup: http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=eVZvWRE%3D&keyword=pristup.
> Russian пр*и*ступ (pristup) = assail, attack, fit = Bulgarian пристъп.


Added BCS and Bulgarian.


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *moriak* = turkey

Russian: *моряк* = sailor


----------



## volkonsky

jazyk said:


> Czech přístup / Slovak prístup = access. = BCS pristup
> Russian пр*и*ступ (pristup) = assail, attack, fit = Bulgarian пристъп.


Polish: przystęp = access, but the meaning of attack is retained in certain phraseologisms.


----------



## Orlin

lior neith said:


> Slovak: *moriak* = turkey
> 
> Russian, Bulgarian: *моряк* = sailor


 
+Bulgarian.


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *kázeň* = sermon

Russian: *казнь* = execution, capital punishment


----------



## ilocas2

lior neith said:


> Slovak: *kázeň* = sermon
> 
> Russian: *казнь* = execution, capital punishment



Czech: *kázeň* - discipline


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian: *kazen* = punishment


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

lior neith said:


> Russian: *казнь* = execution, capital punishment



Also: "plague" in the fix expression "мор, глад и семь казней египетских": "Starving, famine and the seven plagues of Egypt".


----------



## Sobakus

jazyk said:


> Czech / Slovak ochotník = amateur actor.
> Polish ochotnik = volunteer.
> Russian ох*о*тник (ochotnik) = hunter.



In Russian it's also a lover of, somebody keen of smth (охотник до+N.), volunteer.


----------



## volkonsky

Russian: может быть - maybe
Polish: może być - ok, alright


----------



## jazyk

Czech zbavení / Slovak zbavenie = deprivation, withdrawal.
Polish zbawenie = salvation, redemption.


----------



## Azori

Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian: *mito* = bribe

Czech, Slovak: *mýto* = toll (road/bridge fee)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

lior neith said:


> Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian: *mito* = bribe
> 
> Czech, Slovak: *mýto* = toll (road/bridge fee)


 
Slovenian:

*mitnina* = an excise tax (on transported goods) or a toll collected at a toll house (historic contexts only)

*cestnina* = toll (road fee); *mostnina* = bridge toll; *predornina* = tunnel toll


----------



## vianie

Polish: zawierać - contain
Slovak / Czech : zavierať / zavírat - shut (in the imperfective aspect)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

vianie said:


> Polish: zawierać - contain
> Slovak / Czech : zavierať / zavírat - shut (in the imperfective aspect)


 
Slovenian: *zavirati* = to brake, to delay, to impede, to hinder


----------



## vianie

Polish: chudoba - cattle
Slovak + Czech: chudoba - poorness (but only in modern Slovak "chudobný" = poor)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

vianie said:


> Polish: chudoba - cattle
> Slovak + Czech: chudoba - poorness (but only in modern Slovak "chudobný" = poor)



Slovenian:*

hudoba* = meanness, evilness; mean, evil person
*hudoben* = evil, mean


----------



## Sobakus

vianie said:


> Polish: zawierać - contain
> Slovak / Czech : zavierať / zavírat - shut (in the imperfective aspect)



Hah! Russian:
завираться - lie boldly and a lot


vianie said:


> Polish: chudoba - cattle
> Slovak + Czech: chudoba - poorness (but only in modern Slovak "chudobný" = poor)


худоба - thinness(although худой means bad along with thin).


----------



## ilocas2

jazyk said:


> Russian браковать = to reject.
> Polish brakować = to lack.



Czech *brakovat* - to take things from somewhere, negative meaning

vybrakovat ledničku - to eat (almost) all food from fridge
vybrakovat dům - to steal (almost) all things from house
etc.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS: *brati = *to gather, to pick

Slovenian: *brati* = to read (rarely: to gather, to pick)


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS: *brati = *to gather, to pick
> 
> Slovenian: *brati* = to read (rarely: to gather, to pick)


Slovak: *brať* = to take


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Some Czech-Slovenian false friends, as quoted in Miran Dolgan's book _Spoznavanje jezika_:

Czech: *kmet* = old man
Slovenian: *kmet* = peasant, farmer

Czech: *učenec* = scholar, man of letters
Slovenian: *učenec* = pupil, student

Czech: *báseň* = poem, song
Slovenian: *basen* = fable

Czech: *kázeň* = discipline
Slovenian: *kazen* = punishment

Czech: *jed* = poison
Slovenian: *jed* = dish (of food), course (of a meal)

Czech: *mrak* = cloud
Slovenian: *mrak* = twilight, dusk


----------



## ilocas2

Čau

báseň means only poem. Maybe it's something archaic or heavy regional.

The rest is OK


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Czech: *kmet* = old man
> Slovenian: *kmet* = peasant, farmer


Slovak: *kmeť* = old man _(literary)_



> Czech: *učenec* = scholar, man of letters
> Slovenian: *učenec* = pupil, student


Slovak: *učenec* = scholar, savant



> Czech: *báseň* = poem, song
> Slovenian: *basen* = fable


Slovak: *báseň* = poem



> Czech: *kázeň* = discipline
> Slovenian: *kazen* = punishment


Slovak: *kázeň *= sermon



> Czech: *jed* = poison
> Slovenian: *jed* = dish (of food), course (of a meal)


Slovak: *jed* = poison (*jedlo* = food)



> Czech: *mrak* = cloud
> Slovenian: *mrak* = twilight, dusk


Slovak: *mrak* = (dark) cloud; rarely twilight (twilight = *súmrak, mrk*)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

ilocas2 said:


> Čau
> 
> báseň means only poem. Maybe it's something archaic or heavy regional.
> 
> The rest is OK


 
Thanks for the correction! Slovenian, in which Dolgan's book is written, doesn't distinguish between "poem" and "song" (they're both *pesem*), so I checked an online Czech dictionary, which gave both definitions -- and I didn't know that the second one is archaic and/or regional.



lior neith said:


> Slovak: *jedlo* = food


Slovenian: *jedlo* = neuter past participle of *jesti* = to eat



lior neith said:


> Slovak: *mrak* = (dark) cloud; rarely twilight (twilight = *súmrak, mrk*)


 
Slovenian:
*somrak, mrak* = twilight, dusk
*mrk* = eclipse
*mrk* (adj.) = ill-tempered, glum, sour, bitter (emotionally); rarely dark


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*brát* - to take
*jedlo* - neuter past participle of *jíst* - to eat
*jídlo* - food, meal, dish
*soumrak* - twilight, dusk
*mrk* - interjection of winking  (mrkat - to wink)

*somrák* - derrogatory term for beggar


----------



## Ben Jamin

beclija said:


> A little correction:
> 
> Austria:
> Sessel - chair - stolica
> Germany:
> Sessel - arm chair - fotelja
> 
> ...and another one:


 *Stolica* in Polish means capital city (Haupstadt)


----------



## Ben Jamin

Jana337 said:


> English - *Polish x Czech *- English​
> 
> matter - *rzecz x řeč* - language, speech
> Rzecz means also *thing*
> 
> hail (weather) - *grad x hrad *- castle
> castle in Polish is also *gród*
> 
> _celebration, festivity - *obchody x obchod* - shop_
> 
> country - *kraj x kraj *- edge, margin, rarely region
> kraj means also an edge in Polish (now a little bit obsolete) but *skraj* is used instead​


----------



## Ben Jamin

volkonsky said:


> Polish: przystęp = access, but the meaning of attack is retained in certain phraseologisms.


 *Przystęp* is nowadays not used in that meaning. *Dostęp* i used instead.
*Przystępny*, however is widely used and means accessible/amiable (only about a person) or affordable.


----------



## Ben Jamin

marco_2 said:


> Czech *pokuta* - a fine, penalty
> Polish *pokuta *- repentance penance


repentance = żal za grzechy


----------



## jazyk

Czech hodovat / Slovak hodovať = banquet, feast.
Polish hodować = raise, rear, breed.


----------



## marco_2

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Czech: *kmet* = old man
> Slovenian: *kmet* = peasant, farmer


 
Bulgarian: *кмет *= mayor; village elder
Polish: *kmieć *= (old Polish) peasant, free of villein service


----------



## ilocas2

Ben Jamin said:


> Originally Posted by *Jana337*
> English - Polish x Czech - English
> 
> 
> matter - *rzecz* x *řeč* - language, speech
> Rzecz means also *thing*
> 
> hail (weather) - *grad* x *hrad* - castle
> castle in Polish is also *gród*
> 
> celebration, festivity - *obchody* x *obchod* - shop
> 
> country - *kraj* x *kraj* - edge, margin, rarely region
> *kraj* means also an edge in Polish (now a little bit obsolete) but *skraj* is used instead



*kraj* in the meaning of region is normally used in spoken or written language


----------



## jazyk

Czech / Slovak potulný = wandering, roaming.
Polish potulny = meek, obedient, docile.


----------



## Ben Jamin

marco_2 said:


> Bulgarian: *кмет *= mayor; village elder
> Polish: *kmieć *= (old Polish) peasant, free of villein service


 
It is agreed in Polish etymology that kmieć comes from latin 'comes', and meant originally a high official at king's court.
The Bogurodzica song has following text: ".... Adamie, ty boży kmieciu, ty siedzisz u Boga w wiecu..." (Adam, you God's official, you sit in God's council"). Later i meant a village chief, and later again a free peasant. Nowadays it became a derogatory term for a villager, meaning 'simpleton, uneducated person').


----------



## phosphore

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Some Czech-Slovenian false friends, as quoted in Miran Dolgan's book _Spoznavanje jezika_:
> 
> Czech: *kmet* = old man
> Slovenian: *kmet* = peasant, farmer
> Serbian: *kmet* = serf, village chieftain (now a bit obsolete in this other meaning)
> 
> Czech: *učenec* = scholar, man of letters
> Slovenian: *učenec* = pupil, student
> Serbian: *učenjak* (now a bit obsolete) = scholar, intellectual, *učenik* = pupil, elementary or secondary school student
> 
> Czech: *báseň* = poem, song
> Slovenian: *basen* = fable
> Serbian: *basna* = fable
> 
> Czech: *kázeň* = discipline
> Slovenian: *kazen* = punishment
> Serbian: *kazna* = punishment
> 
> Czech: *jed* = poison
> Slovenian: *jed* = dish (of food), course (of a meal)
> Serbian: *jed* = vexation, *jelo* = dish
> 
> Czech: *mrak* = cloud
> Slovenian: *mrak* = twilight, dusk
> Serbian: *mrak* = dark


----------



## Mantae

phosphore said:


> Czech: kmet = old man
> Slovenian: kmet = peasant, farmer
> Serbian: kmet = serf, village chieftain (now a bit obsolete in this other meaning)


This word means mayor in Bulgarian.


----------



## ilocas2

Slovenian: *kaditi* - to smoke
Czech: *kadit* or *kajdit* - to poop

Slovenian: *vihar* - storm
Czech: *vichr* - strong wind


----------



## Ben Jamin

Marijka said:


> *Laska *in Polish can also mean "*a chick*" (very attractive woman)


But this is a new word (of disputed origin) and by many still regarded as slang. It has no roots in the language, a completely arbitrary neologism. It is like 'dough' meaning 'money' in English slang.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS: *zaprositi* = to propose (marriage)

Slovenian: *zaprositi* = to ask (for something, such as a favor)


----------



## marco_2

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS: *zaprositi* = to propose (marriage)
> 
> Slovenian: *zaprositi* = to ask (for something, such as a favor)


 

Polish: *zaprosić *= to invite


----------



## ilocas2

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS: *zaprositi* = to propose (marriage)
> 
> Slovenian: *zaprositi* = to ask (for something, such as a favor)



Czech:
*zaprasit* - to dirty something, etymology-probably: za + prase (pig), it's a colloquial word, it's not a false friend, but it's at least funny

*prosit*, *poprosit* - to ask (for something, such as a favor)

*zaprosit* is also possible perfective for "to ask" but it's rare


----------



## Ottilie

in Russian запросить means either to address to someone for something(but that's mostly in the ''official language''),to inquire about
Basically the meaning is обратиться с запросом; затребовать
 The imperfective one is  запрашивать


----------



## nonik

обратиться с запросом

in czech it would be
obrátit se (na někoho) s prosbou.....ask somebody for something etc.


----------



## Ottilie

In Russian also exists обратиться с просьбой,having the same meaning like in Czech ,but  запрос and просьбa are used in different situations


----------



## jazyk

Czech / Slovak leták = flyer, leaflet, brochure.
Ukrainian лiтак (litak) = airplane.


----------



## DenisBiH

jazyk said:


> Czech / Slovak leták = flyer, leaflet, brochure.
> Ukrainian лiтак (litak) = airplane.



BCS letak = flier, leaflet


----------



## phosphore

DenisBiH said:


> BCS letak = flier, leaflet


 
But nowadays we rather say flajer.


----------



## ilocas2

Slovenian: *travnik* - meadow
Czech: *trávník* - lawn


----------



## Azori

ilocas2 said:


> Slovenian: *travnik* - meadow
> Czech: *trávník* - lawn


Slovak: *trávnik* = lawn


----------



## Azori

BCS: *nepravda* = injustice

Slovak: *nepravda* = falsehood, untruth, lie


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *cígo* - cigarette (slang)
BCS: *cigo* - gypsy (slang)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS: *zračenje* = radiation, emission

Slovenian: *zračenje* = airing, airing out (of clothing, a room, etc.), aeration


----------



## jazyk

Czech / Slovak stroj = machine, device.
Polish strój = dress, costume, attire.
Russian строй (stroj) = system, order, formation.


----------



## DenisBiH

jazyk said:


> Czech / Slovak stroj = machine, device.
> Polish strój = dress, costume, attire.
> Russian строй (stroj) = system, order, formation.



BCS (mostly Croatian I believe) stroj = machine
Also military: stroj = line/rank (of soldiers)

ustroj, ustrojstvo = structure, organization (of sth)


----------



## Orlin

lior neith said:


> BCS: *nepravda,* Bulgarian *неправда* = injustice
> 
> Slovak: *nepravda* = falsehood, untruth, lie


 


jazyk said:


> Czech / Slovak stroj = machine, device.
> Polish strój = dress, costume, attire.
> Russian, Bulgarian строй (stroj) = system, order, formation.


 
+Bulgarian


----------



## Ben Jamin

Polish: herbata (tea)
Czech: hrbata (hunchback woman), pronounced: hərbata
My Czech friends found it very funny.</SPAN>


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *krivda* = wrong, injustice

Slovenian: *krivda* = guilt, blame


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

lior neith said:


> Slovak: *krivda* = wrong, injustice
> 
> Slovenian: *krivda* = guilt, blame


 
Slovenian: *krivica* = wrong, injustice

(Slovenian also once used *krivda* in the sense of "wrong, injustice," but this meaning is now archaic -- and marked as such in _Slovar Slovenskega knjižnega jezika_)


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian: *krivica* = wrong, injustice


Slovak: *krivica* = rachitis, rickets


----------



## ilocas2

In Czech it's similar to Slovak

*křivda* - injustice, wrong
*křivice* - rachitis, rickets


----------



## Orlin

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian: *krivica* = wrong, injustice
> 
> (Slovenian also once used *krivda* in the sense of "wrong, injustice," but this meaning is now archaic -- and marked as such in _Slovar Slovenskega knjižnega jezika_)


 


lior neith said:


> Slovak: *krivda* = wrong, injustice
> 
> Slovenian: *krivda* = guilt, blame


 
Bulgarian *кривда*, BCS *krivda* = wrong, injustice.
BCS *krivica* = guilt, blame.


----------



## jazyk

Czech / Slovak družstvo = team, squad; cooperative, association.
Macedonian друшство (društvo) = company.


----------



## Azori

Russian: *жадный* = greedy, avaricious, mean

Czech: *žádný* /Slovak: *žiadny* = none


----------



## DarkChild

lior neith said:


> Russian: *жадный* = greedy, avaricious, mean
> 
> Czech: *žádný* /Slovak: *žiadny* = none



Bulgarian: *жаден* = thirsty


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

lior neith said:


> Russian: *жадный* = greedy, avaricious, mean
> 
> Czech: *žádný* /Slovak: *žiadny* = none


 


DarkChild said:


> Bulgarian: *жаден* = thirsty


 
Slovenian: *žaden* = made of jade

(*žejen* = thirsty)


----------



## ilocas2

Polish: *panna* - Miss (Mr,Mrs,Miss)
Czech,Slovak: *panna* - virgin (in all senses)


----------



## ilocas2

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS:
> 
> *ljuljati *= to rock, to swing
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *lulati* = to pee



Czech: *lulat* = to pee


----------



## Azori

Czech: *nikoli* = no, not at all

Slovenian: *nikoli* = never


----------



## jazyk

Partially:

Slovak odkaz = message; legacy, heritage, inheritance; reference; link.
Czech odka = all the above except message (message = vzkaz).


----------



## Orlin

jazyk said:


> Partially:
> 
> Slovak odkaz = message; legacy, heritage, inheritance; reference; link.
> Czech odka = all the above except message (message = vzkaz).


 
Bulgarian, Russian отказ, BCS otkaz = refusal.


----------



## Azori

Czech / Slovak: *záruka* = guarantee, warranty

Bosnian / Croatian / Serbian: *zaruke* = betrothal, engagement


----------



## er targyn

In Russian волна(volna) - wave and wool (obsolete). Differ in stress.


----------



## ilocas2

jazyk said:


> Partially:
> 
> Slovak odkaz = message; legacy, heritage, inheritance; reference; link.
> Czech odka*z* = all the above except message (message = vzkaz).



I corrected the typo


----------



## jazyk

Macedonian конец (konec) = string, thread.
Czech konec, Slovak/Polish koniec, Russian конец (konec) = end.

Macedonian поднебjе (ponebje) = environment.
Czech podnebí/Slovak podnebie = climate.


----------



## rusita preciosa

*podnebie* - what a beautiful word! In Russian it does not exist, but I wish it did!
поднебие


----------



## bibax

Podnebie is not a correct Slavic form.

Correct forms would be: *поднебесье*, podnebesie, podnebesí, ...

The root of the Slavic noun *небо* (plur. небеса) is *небес-* (like in небесный, поднебесный, nebeský, ...).


----------



## phosphore

jazyk said:


> Macedonian поднебjе (ponebje) = environment.
> Czech podnebí/Slovak podnebie = climate.


 
BCS: *podneblje* - climate region


----------



## jazyk

> Podnebie is not a correct Slavic form.


So what? Does that mean the word doesn't exist? I don't understand that comment.

Macedonian раб (rab) = border, edge.
Russian рaб (rab) = slave.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Macedonian конец (konec) = string, thread.
> Czech konec, Slovak/Polish koniec, Russian конец (konec) = end.


 
Slovenian: *konec* = end; regionally also thread



jazyk said:


> Macedonian поднебjе (ponebje) = environment.
> Czech podnebí/Slovak podnebie = climate.


 
Slovenian: *podnebje* = climate



jazyk said:


> Macedonian раб (rab) = border, edge.
> Russian рaб (rab) = slave.


 
Slovenian: *rob* = border, edge; archaically also slave


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Russian: *чаровница* *(charovnitsa)* = charming woman

Slovenian: *čarovnica* = witch, sorceress, evil old woman


----------



## DarkChild

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Russian: *чаровница* *(charovnitsa)* = charming woman
> 
> Slovenian: *čarovnica* = witch, sorceress, evil old woman



In *Bulgarian* 
*чаровница* (charovnitsa) is the same as in Russian, while sorceress is *чародейка* (charodeyka)


----------



## Sobakus

DarkChild said:


> In *Bulgarian* sorceress is *чародейка* (charodeyka)



And in Russian as well. Though *ведьма* suits the definition "witch, evil old woman" better.


----------



## bibax

> Podnebie ...
> 
> So what? Does that mean the word doesn't exist? I don't understand that comment.


Podnebie/podnebí/... exists. I meant that the word is etymologically incorrect.

In Czech the etymologically correct form would be *Podnebesí* but it is already engaged for Tien-sia (tiānxià), i.e. Ancient China, in Russian Поднебесная.


----------



## jazyk

OK, but I think that comment is immaterial here.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*čarodějka* - sorceress, witch
*vědma* - pythoness, prophetess

*čarodějnice* - sorceress, witch, old evil woman


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *čarodejnica, čarodejka* = sorceress, witch

*Vedma* is archaic.

Slovak: *veštica/veštkyňa* = fortune-teller, prophetess, seeress

BCS: *vještica, veštica* = witch


----------



## er targyn

Also Russian Ведунья. I don't really know what is it.


----------



## ilocas2

lior neith said:


> Slovak: *čarodejnica, čarodejka* = sorceress, witch
> 
> *Vedma* is archaic.
> 
> Slovak: *veštica/veštkyňa* = fortune-teller, prophetess, seeress
> 
> BCS: *vještica, veštica* = witch


 
Czech: *věštkyně, věštice* is the same as in Slovak, věštice is not much used


----------



## Sobakus

er targyn said:


> Also Russian Ведунья. I don't really know what is it.



It's a witch without the negative connotation. There's also знахарь\знахарка meaning pretty much the same.


----------



## Ben Jamin

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Russian: *чаровница* *(charovnitsa)* = charming woman
> 
> Slovenian : *čarovnica, *Polish* czarownica*= witch, sorceress, evil old woman


----------



## Ben Jamin

Now the thread is so popular that I make a proposal: let us create a homophone dictionary of the Slavic languages, with real friends and false friends marked graphically and an English translation of each word ine every language.


----------



## sokol

Ben Jamin said:


> Now the thread is so popular that I make a proposal: let us create a homophone dictionary of the Slavic languages, with real friends and false friends marked graphically and an English translation of each word ine every language.


But who would do all the hard work and bring some order in those thousand-something posts?


----------



## Orlin

jazyk said:


> Macedonian, Bulgarian конец (konec) = string, thread.
> Czech konec, Slovak/Polish koniec, Russian конец (konec) = end.
> 
> Macedonian поднебjе (ponebje) = environment.
> Czech podnebí/Slovak podnebie = climate.


 


lior neith said:


> Slovak: *čarodejnica, čarodejka* = sorceress, witch
> 
> *Vedma* is archaic.
> 
> Slovak: *veštica/veštkyňa* = fortune-teller, prophetess, seeress
> 
> BCS: *vještica, veštica, *Bulgarian* вещица* = witch


----------



## Ben Jamin

sokol said:


> But who would do all the hard work and bring some order in those thousand-something posts?


It can be done on the same principle as Wikipedia, with the help of the Reference Dictionaries.


----------



## jazyk

Czech zásilka / Slovak zásielka = consignment, packet, parcel, remittance.
Polish zasiłek = handout, benefit.


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: (да) приключа = to finish (= BCS završiti)
BCS: priključiti = to join, to add to:http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=eVZlWhE=&keyword=priključiti.
(Ja sam to naučio čim sam video ovu reč u nekim današnjim raspravama.)


----------



## rusita preciosa

ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *věštkyně, věštice* is the same as in Slovak, věštice is not much used
> 
> BCS: *vještica, veštica, *Bulgarian* вещица* = witch


Russian: *вещица* /veshitsa/ - little thing / trinket (diminutive from *вещ**ь* - thing/object)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech zásilka / Slovak zásielka = consignment, packet, parcel, remittance.
> Polish zasiłek = handout, benefit.


 
Slovenian: *zaselek* = settlement, hamlet



Orlin said:


> Bulgarian: (да) приключа = to finish (= BCS završiti)
> BCS: priključiti = to join, to add to:http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=eVZlWhE=&keyword=priključiti.
> (Ja sam to naučio čim sam video ovu reč u nekim današnjim raspravama.)


 
Slovenian: *priključiti* = to join, to connect
Slovenian:* zaključiti* = to finish, to complete
BCS: *zaključiti* = to close, to infer, to conclude, to decide


----------



## Sobakus

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian: *priključiti* = to join, to connect
> Slovenian:* zaključiti* = to finish, to complete
> BCS: *zaključiti* = to close, to infer, to conclude, to decide



Russian: *приключиться* = to happen
Russian: *заключить* = to conclude, to make(as in make a contract), to enclose, to lock up


----------



## Ben Jamin

Sobakus said:


> Russian: *приключиться* = to happen
> Russian: *заключить* = to conclude, to make(as in make a contract), to enclose, to lock up


 Polish *zakluczyć*: to lock using a key (Pomeranian slang)


----------



## Orlin

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian: *zaselek* = settlement, hamlet
> 
> 
> 
> Slovenian: *priključiti* = to join, to connect
> Slovenian:* zaključiti* = to finish, to complete
> BCS: *zaključiti* = to close, to infer, to conclude, to decide


 


Sobakus said:


> Russian: *приключиться* = to happen
> Russian: *заключить* = to conclude, to make(as in make a contract), to enclose, to lock up


 
Bulgaran: (да) заключа = to lock up; to infer, to conclude


----------



## jazyk

Czech nadávat / Slovak nadávať = to tell off, to scold, to dress down,to curse.
Polish nadawać = to broadcast, to send, to confer.
Russian надавать (nadavat') = to give, to thrash.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jazyk said:


> Czech nadávat / Slovak nadávať = to tell off, to scold, to dress down,to curse.
> Polish nadawać = to broadcast, to send, to confer.
> Russian надавать (nadavat') = to give, to thrash.


 
Russian 'зажигать' (ignite, fire up)
Polish: 'zarzygać' (vomit all over sth) (rz=ж)


----------



## jazyk

Could be very confusing:

Czech sestřenice / Slovak sesternica = cousin (female).
Polish siostrzenica = niece (sister's daughter)
Polish siostrzeniec = nephew (sister's son)

Czech bratranec / Slovak bratanec = cousin (male).
Polish bratanica = niece (brother's daughter)
Polish bratanek = nephew (brother's son)

And I don't know if these are cognates, but they look similar:

Czech upoutaný / Slovak upútaný = captivated, attracted.
Polish opętany = possessed.


----------



## Azori

jazyk said:


> Czech bratranec / Slovak bratanec = cousin (male).
> Polish bratanica = niece (brother's daughter)
> Polish bratanek = nephew (brother's son)


There is bratranec (cousin) in Slovak, too.


----------



## ilocas2

Cousin is also "bratránek" in colloquial Czech, but "bratranec" is used normally too.


----------



## Azori

Russian: *труп* = corpse, carcass

Czech / Slovak: *trup* = trunk (of a body), hull (of a ship), fuselage (of a plane)


----------



## Orlin

lior neith said:


> Russian, Bulgarian: *труп* = corpse, carcass (in Bulgarian also trunk (of a body))
> 
> Czech / Slovak, BCS: *trup* = trunk (of a body), hull (of a ship), fuselage (of a plane): http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=f19lXxN8&keyword=trup.


+Additions.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

lior neith said:


> Russian: *труп* = corpse, carcass
> 
> Czech / Slovak: *trup* = trunk (of a body), hull (of a ship), fuselage (of a plane)


 
Slovenian:

*truplo* = corpse, carcass (archaically also trunk of a body)

*trup* = trunk (of a body), hull (of a ship), fuselage (of a plane)


----------



## tyhryk

In Ukrainian: боліти - to ache
In Russian: болеть - to be ill

In Russian: утро - morning
In Polish: jutro - tomorrow


----------



## ilocas2

tyhryk said:


> In Ukrainian: боліти - to ache
> In Russian: болеть - to be ill
> 
> In Russian: утро - morning
> In Polish: jutro - tomorrow



Czech: bolet - to ache, jitro - morning (archaic, but it survives in the greeting "Dobré jitro", nevertheless "Dobré ráno" is more frequent)


----------



## tyhryk

lior neith said:


> Russian: *жадный* = greedy, avaricious, mean
> 
> Czech: *žádný* /Slovak: *žiadny* = none


Ukrainian: *жодний* or *жоден* = none.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

tyhryk said:


> In Ukrainian: боліти - to ache
> In Russian: болеть - to be ill


 
Slovenian:

*boleti* = to ache

*bolehati* = to ail, to feel ill or unwell (for a prolonged period)



tyhryk said:


> In Russian: утро - morning
> In Polish: jutro - tomorrow


 
Slovenian:

*jutro* = morning

*jutri* = tomorrow


----------



## Sobakus

tyhryk said:


> In Ukrainian: боліти - to ache
> In Russian: болеть - to be ill



In Russian it's both.


----------



## jazyk

Czech hodnost / Slovak hodnosť =  rank, degree, academic position, grade, position.
Polish godność = dignity.
Russian годность (godnosť) = fitness,suitability, validity.


----------



## Orlin

jazyk said:


> Czech hodnost / Slovak hodnosť = rank, degree, academic position, grade, position.
> Polish godność = dignity.
> Russian годность, (godnosť), Bulgarian годност = fitness,suitability, validity.


+Bulgarian


----------



## Ben Jamin

Czech: *důstojník :* army or police officer
Polish: *dostojnik*: a high state or church official (president, government minister, ambassador, bishop), also historically a king's official 

Czech: *nůžky*: scissors
Polish: *nóżki*: little legs
Polish: *nożyczki:* scissors
Czech: nožičky: little legs (?) is this correct?


----------



## Awwal12

> Polish: nożyczki: scissors
> Czech: nožičky: little legs (?) is this correct?


If so, in Russian "ножички" (n*o*zhichki) is something completely third: "little knives".
(While ножки, "n*o*zhki", is "little legs" and scissors are ножницы, "n*o*zhnitsy".)


----------



## Sobakus

Those legs and scissors are a total mess, see here.


----------



## nonik

Czech
nožičky....little legs.....short (i)
but
nožíčky....smal knives....long (í)


----------



## nonik

slovak...nožnice....scissors

czech...nůžky....scissors

but in context, only small percentage of people will mess up.


----------



## ilocas2

nonik said:


> Czech
> nožičky....little legs.....short (i)
> but
> nožíčky....smal knives....long (í)





nonik said:


> slovak...nožnice....scissors
> 
> czech...nůžky....scissors
> 
> but in context, only small percentage of people will mess up.



Only for completion :
Czech:
*nože* - knives, *nožíky* - little knives, *nožíčky* - more little knives
*nůžky* - scissors, *nůžtičky* - little scissors
*nohy* - legs, feet, *nožky* - little legs, feet, *nožičky* - more little legs, feet


----------



## jazyk

Czech oběť / Slovak obeť = victim, sacrifice.
Russian обет (obet) = vow, promise.


----------



## ilocas2

Ukrainian: жаба
Belarussian: жаба
Bulgarian: жаба
Macedonian: жаба
BCS: žaba
Slovenian: žaba
Slovak: žaba
Czech: žába
Upper Sorbian: žaba
Lower Sorbian: žaba
Polish: żaba

all mean "frog" - general term

Russian: жаба - toad - it's not a general term for frog


----------



## Orlin

jazyk said:


> Czech oběť / Slovak obeť = victim, sacrifice.
> Russian обет (obet) = vow, promise.


In Bulgarian обет is the same as in Russian but probably archaic.
P. S.: It's mainly used in religious contexts.


----------



## Awwal12

> In Bulgarian обет is the same as in Russian but probably archaic.


Well, actually in Russian it's pretty archaic as well and is used mostly in religious contexts.


----------



## iobyo

jazyk said:


> Czech oběť / Slovak obeť = victim, sacrifice.
> Russian обет (obet) = vow, promise.



Macedonian _обетка _('earring', ||обедка||).


----------



## jazyk

Czech / Slovak puška = rifle, gun.
Russian пушка (puška) = gun, cannon.
Polish puszka = can, tin.


----------



## Orlin

jazyk said:


> Czech / Slovak, BCS puška, Bulgarian пушка = rifle, gun.
> Russian пушка (puška) = gun, cannon.
> Polish puszka = can, tin.


+Bulgarian & BCS.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

nonik said:


> slovak...nožnice....scissors


 
Slovenian:

*nožnice* = vaginas, sheaths (singular *nožnica*)


----------



## jazyk

Czech přesný / Slovak presný = exact, accurate, precise.
Russian пресный (presnyj) = tasteless, insipid.


----------



## ilocas2

BCS: *baka* - grandmother
Polish: *baka* - marihuana (slang)


----------



## jazyk

Czech marný / Slovak márny = futile, vain, fruitless, unavailing, ineffectual, pointless.
Polish marny = flimsy, poor, wretched, meager, miserable, but according to this dictionary it also used to mean the same as in Czech and Slovak.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech přesný / Slovak presný = exact, accurate, precise.
> Russian пресный (presnyj) = tasteless, insipid.


 
Slovenian:

*presen* = raw, uncooked, rarely also fresh



jazyk said:


> Czech marný / Slovak márny = futile, vain, fruitless, unavailing, ineffectual, pointless.
> Polish marny = flimsy, poor, wretched, meager, miserable, but according to this dictionary it also used to mean the same as in Czech and Slovak.


 
Slovenian:

*maren* = hard-working, diligent (archaic, now *marljiv*)
*nemaren* = careless, sloppy, lazy, unambitious, worthless


----------



## ilocas2

ilocas2 said:


> Slovak / Polish - chorý / chory (normally used) - ill
> Czech - chorý (old fashioned) - ill



+ Polish


----------



## winpoj

Yes, chorý is old-fashioned in Czech but I wouldn't go as far as to call it archaic.

Interestingly, the noun "choroba" is certainly more frequent than the adjective - although we also have the noun "nemoc".


----------



## ilocas2

OK, you're right, it's not so archaic as it seems on first sight, it's often said, f. e. "chorý mozek" or "duševně chorý" in internet discussions etc., so I will correct it.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jazyk said:


> Czech marný / Slovak márny = futile, vain, fruitless, unavailing, ineffectual, pointless.
> Polish marny = flimsy, poor, wretched, meager, miserable, but according to this dictionary it also used to mean *the same* as in Czech and Slovak.


 Yes, but only in expression 'pójść na marne' (get wasted), or in verb 'marnować' (waste, spoil). Alone use in the CS meaning is  obsolete.


----------



## Sobakus

ilocas2 said:


> Slovak / Polish - chorý / chory (normally used) - ill
> Czech - chorý (old fashioned, archaic) - ill



Russian *хворый* (slightly old-fashioned/colloquial) = ailing, sick


----------



## marco_2

jazyk said:


> Czech přesný / Slovak presný = exact, accurate, precise.
> Russian пресный (presnyj) = tasteless, insipid.


 
Polish: *przaśny *- 1) unleavened, unfermented; 2) insipid, tasteless


----------



## ilocas2

Slovenian: *kavbojke* - jeans

Czech: *kovbojky* - books and films about Wild West, cowgirls, kind of shoes


----------



## rusita preciosa

ковбойка - cowboy hat (or sometimes cowgirl)

вестерн - cowboy movie / western


----------



## nonik

westerny, westernovky, kovbojky ........ cowboy movie 

kovboják....cowboy hat slang.

kovbojáky....cowboy shoes slang.


----------



## Awwal12

> ковбойка - cowboy hat


And I always thought that it's a cowboy shirt...
Although Ushakov's dictionary gives the both meanings (a hat and a shirt).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Many Slavic languages:
*lekar, лікар, **lékař*, etc. = doctor

Slovenian:
*lekarnar* (archaically also *lekar*) = pharmacist


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *lékárník* - pharmacist


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Many Slavic languages:
> *lekar, лікар, **lékař*, etc. = doctor
> 
> Slovenian:
> *lekarnar* (archaically also *lekar*) = pharmacist


Slovak:

*lekár* = doctor
*lekárnik* = pharmacist


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *lékárník* - pharmacist


 


lior neith said:


> Slovak:
> 
> *lekár* = doctor
> *lekárnik* = pharmacist


 
I see. So this wasn't a good example of false friends (except for the archaic Slovenian meaning of *lekar*).


----------



## PEGI

Anatoli said:


> Excellent link, GoranBcn.
> 
> Запах has also positive meaning in Russian like in Polish and unlike Czech but "вонь" is "stench" Russian but "woń" is "fragrance" in Polish.
> 
> Jana, in your list I see that Russian coinsides sometimes with Polish but sometimes with Czech. Excellent work!
> 
> In my observation, although words can mean quite different things in different Slavic languages, which can be fun and cause some interesting situations or just a smile, they can be understood and explained when the roots are known. Words can mean opposite things but have the same roots - forget/memorise or smell/stench/fragrance, etc.


..........................................................

i have to agree with you. one word even in same language in time ll take some particular meaning .  zapah and vonj in my language are sinonims for some kind of sense experience, today positive tomorow- fashion or needs change -negative but it s still sense.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Anatoli said:


> Excellent link, GoranBcn.
> 
> Запах has also positive meaning in Russian like in Polish and unlike Czech but "вонь" is "stench" Russian but "woń" is "fragrance" in Polish.


 Zapach in Polish is essentially neutral, and may be joined with negative adjectives: 'brzydki, wstrętny zapach' (ugly, repugnant smell).


----------



## Sobakus

Ben Jamin said:


> Zapach in Polish is essentially neutral, and may be joined with negative adjectives: 'brzydki, wstrętny zapach' (ugly, repugnant smell).



In Russian it's the same, actually.


----------



## ilocas2

At least with Czech it's true. "Zápach" is only negative.

Polish: *strzecha* - thatch

Czech: *střecha* - roof
Slovak: *strecha* - roof
Slovene: *streha* - roof


----------



## bibax

Quite interesting.

thatch:

Polish *strzecha* - Czech *došek* (from Dachschaube);

roof:

Polish *dach* - Czech *střecha*.

And Mrs. Thatcher is _paní Doškářová_.


----------



## itreius

Croatian

*dah* - breath
*streha* - eaves


----------



## Selyd

itreius said:


> Croatian
> 
> *dah* - breath
> *streha* - eaves


 Ukrainian:
стріха - *streha* - eaves


----------



## bibax

> Croatian dah - breath


Well, Slavic dah, dech, dych, дух, ..... = all mean breath; but Polish dach is directly from German das Dach.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*zapah* = latch
*zadah* = unpleasant smell, stench
*vonj* = smell (neutral)
*dišava* = fragrance
*duh* = sense of smell
*dah* = breath, less commonly also stench

*streha* = roof


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*zápach* = bad smell, stench
*vôňa* = pleasant smell, fragrance

Slovenian: *pričeska* = hairstyle, hairdo

Slovak: *príčesok* = hairpiece, wiglet


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*vůně* - pleasant smell, fragrance
*příčesek* or *příčešek* - hairpiece, wiglet


----------



## Sobakus

lior neith said:


> Slovenian: *pričeska* = hairstyle, hairdo
> 
> Slovak: *príčesok* = hairpiece, wiglet



Russian: *причёска* = hairstyle, hairdo


----------



## Orlin

Sobakus said:


> Russian: *причёска*, Bulgarian прическа  = hairstyle, hairdo


+Bulgarian.


----------



## ilocas2

Polish: *wątroba* = liver

Upper Sorbian: *wutroba* = heart
Lower Sorbian: *wutšoba* = heart


----------



## francisgranada

I am not able to read all the 71 pages .... so excuse me if this false friend has just been mentioned.

Slovak: _čerstvý chlieb_ - fresh bread
Polish: _czerstwy chleb_ -  old bread

These "friends" are very false, indeed...  Before I knew about this difference, it happened to me in Poland to buy a piece of _czerstwy _bread ...


----------



## Sobakus

ilocas2 said:


> Polish: *wątroba* = liver
> 
> Upper Sorbian: *wutroba* = heart
> Lower Sorbian: *wutšoba* = heart



Russian: *утроба* = womb



francisgranada said:


> P.S.
> Many examples given in his thread do not really belong to the cathegory of false friends, e.g.
> Russian 'зажигать' (ignite, fire up)
> Polish: 'zarzygać' (vomit all over sth) (rz=ж)
> These two words only sound similarly but do not have a common origin (*žig-, *rig-)



False friends are not false cognates. These are indeed not false cognates, yet are as false friends as can be.


----------



## francisgranada

Sobakus said:


> Russian: *утроба* = womb
> 
> 
> 
> False friends are not false cognates. These are indeed not false cognates, yet are as false friends as can be.



Thanks for your answer. To avoid whatever terminological confusion, I have edited my previous post. Now, according to what you say, in this thread we are speaking  both about "friends and cognates".


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Many Slavic languages: *hleb, chlieb, chleb,* etc. = bread

Slovenian: *hlebec, hleb* = circular loaf (usually but not necessarily of bread)


----------



## marco_2

Bulgarian: *пица *= pizza

Russian:  *пица *=  a cunt

I remember how confused or amused were Russian tourists in Sandanski, Bulgaria, seeing the advertisement: Винаги топли пици! = We serve always hot pizzas!


----------



## DenisBiH

BCS distinguishes those two words only by tone:

*píca* - p*ssy, cunt
*pȉca* - pizza


----------



## ilocas2

Czech, Slovak: *útroby* - entrails, insides (it's plural tantum)

Czech: čerstvý chléb (colloquially "chleba") - fresh bread

Czech: *píča* - c., p.
Slovak: *piča* - c., p.


----------



## Sobakus

marco_2 said:


> Bulgarian: *пица *= pizza
> 
> Russian:  *пица *=  a cunt
> 
> I remember how confused or amused were Russian tourists in Sandanski, Bulgaria, seeing the advertisement: Винаги топли пици! = We serve always hot pizzas!



Err, I'm quite sure there's no such word with such a meaning in Russian  Пицца(пиццы) is pizza, but there's пися(писи) - a mild/childish word for that organ, maybe that similarity amused the tourists(although we don't usually associate these things with each other). Or maybe they knew the BCS meaning 
ps: that's when you realise you want to get the tones right in BCS, heh!


----------



## Orlin

Sobakus said:


> Russian, Bulgarian: *утроба* = womb


+Bulgarian.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> BCS distinguishes those two words only by tone:
> 
> *píca* - p*ssy, cunt
> *pȉca* - pizza


 


Sobakus said:


> Err, I'm quite sure there's no such word with such a meaning in Russian  Пицца(пиццы) is pizza, but there's пися(писи) - a mild/childish word for that organ, maybe that similarity amused the tourists(although we don't usually associate these things with each other). Or maybe they knew the BCS meaning
> ps: that's when you realise you want to get the tones right in BCS, heh!


Fortunately strangers that can't cope with BCS tonemic accent most probably won't have the problem to be understood in an obscene way if they want "pizza" because the majority of strangers pronounce all with something like BCS short falling (kratkosilazni) accent - the same as what speakers from South Serbia do.
See here (posts #9-11): http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1940938.


----------



## marco_2

Sobakus said:


> Err, I'm quite sure there's no such word with such a meaning in Russian


 
Hm, but I remember, being in Ivanovo, that local students sang the following chastooshka: 

На горе стоит больница, на больнице два креста,
Вышла девка из больницы, перевязанная пица

and those Russian tourists in Sandanski also used this word - maybe it is something regional?


----------



## Sobakus

marco_2 said:


> Hm, but I remember, being in Ivanovo, that local students sang the following chastooshka:
> 
> На горе стоит больница, на больнице два креста,
> Вышла девка из больницы, перевязанная пица
> 
> and those Russian tourists in Sandanski also used this word - maybe it is something regional?



Honestly, I've never heard it, and google neither. I'm quite puzzled  There's also писец(or пипец) - an euphemism for mat  пиздец(quite a bad state of things), maybe that's what you've heard?

Orlin: yeah, I heard some urban pronunciations don't have the tones, but I think they're a very unique and exciting feature and if I were someday to learn BCS(or Slovenian, Lithuanian for that matter), I'd surely treat them as a necessity. It's just that if you do learn them and then confuse them in such a word... that's what I meant!


----------



## ilocas2

Upper Sorbian: *pytać* - to look for, to seek
Lower Sorbian: *pytaś* - to look for, to seek

Polish: *pytać* - to ask (for answer)
Slovak: *pýtať sa* - to ask (for answer)
Czech: *ptát se* - to ask (for answer)


----------



## Orlin

ilocas2 said:


> Upper Sorbian: *pytać* - to look for, to seek
> Lower Sorbian: *pytaś* - to look for, to seek
> 
> Polish: *pytać* - to ask (for answer)
> Slovak: *pýtať sa* - to ask (for answer)
> Czech: *ptát se* - to ask (for answer)


BCS *pitati*, Bulgarian *питам* = to ask (for answer).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

ilocas2 said:


> Upper Sorbian: *pytać* - to look for, to seek
> Lower Sorbian: *pytaś* - to look for, to seek
> 
> Polish: *pytać* - to ask (for answer)
> Slovak: *pýtať sa* - to ask (for answer)
> Czech: *ptát se* - to ask (for answer)


 


Orlin said:


> BCS *pitati*, Bulgarian *питам* = to ask (for answer).


 
Slovenian:

*pitati* = to feed (a human or, more commonly, an animal)
*vprašati* = to ask (for an answer)


----------



## bibax

*pit-* and *pyt-* are etymologically different roots.

In Russian *питать* and *пытать* are different verbs (with different pronunciation).

Old Czech *pitati* = to feed (hence *pitomý, pitomec*);

Only Czech has the root *pt-* (ptáti se = to ask) from the Protoslavic weak grade **pъt-* (Protoslavic *pъtati, *pytati is _iterativum_).


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> BCS *pitati*, Bulgarian *питам* = to ask (for answer).




Again here there is a couple of words only distinguished by tone.

*pȉtati *- to feed someone by putting the food into their mouth yourself; to feed an animal (I only know the first meaning)
*pítati* - to ask


----------



## ilocas2

Encolpius said:


> *Polish*: kwas = acid
> *Czech / Slovak*: kvas = leavening





TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian: *kvas* = yeast





Angelo di fuoco said:


> "Квас" in Russian is a sort of drink,



Upper Sorbian: *kwas* = wedding


----------



## rusita preciosa

ilocas2 said:


> Upper Sorbian: *kwas* = wedding


It's funny for a Russian speaker because the verb *квасить* is slang for drinking alcohol. 

The literal meaning of *квасить* is something like "to let something ferment", e.g. to make pickled vegetables.


----------



## werrr

ilocas2 said:


> Upper Sorbian: *kwas* = wedding


Or *wedding feast* or *feast* in general which shouldn't be surprising for you as Czech uses occasionally *kvas* for these meanings as well. You should know at least the compound *hodokvas*, or perhaps the historical name of *Strachkvas*.



> Polish: kwas = acid


Like in Czech before *kyselina* was intruduced.



			
				rusita preciosa said:
			
		

> It's funny for a Russian speaker because the verb квасить is slang for drinking alcohol.


In Czech, *kvas* could be used for any unrest including alcohol parties, but it's rather poetic usage uncommon in colloquial Czech.


----------



## Sobakus

werrr said:


> You should know ... perhaps the historical name of *Strachkvas*.



I'm awfully sorry for the off-topic, but that's a hell of a name with some really wierd circumstances of brith and death!  I sure hope all historical figures had similarily exciting names and destinies!
On the topic, Russian *кисель* is kissel, partially sweet, partially sour jelly-like fruit drink. I hear in Czech it's the same kysel, though.


----------



## ilocas2

werrr said:


> Or *wedding feast* or *feast* in general which shouldn't be surprising for you as Czech uses occasionally *kvas* for these meanings as well. You should know at least the compound *hodokvas*, or perhaps the historical name of *Strachkvas*.



Yes, I know the word *hodokvas*, I don't know *Strachkvas* or these usings of the word *kvas*.

I'm sorry for off-topic, but I had to react.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

rusita preciosa said:


> It's funny for a Russian speaker because the verb *квасить* is slang for drinking alcohol.
> 
> The literal meaning of *квасить* is something like "to let something ferment", e.g. to make pickled vegetables.


 
Slovenian:

*kvasiti* = to pickle, to add yeast, to ferment using yeast; to talk nonsense, to babble


----------



## ilocas2

robin74 said:


> Polish: żyletka - shaving razor
> Bulgarian: жилетка - vest



Czech: *žiletka* - the same thing as in Polish


----------



## Sobakus

ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *žiletka* - the same thing as in Polish



Russian *жилетка* = waistcoat, vest(the American one)

Speaking of which:

East Slavic *майка* = vest(the Brithish one), tank top
BCS, Macedonian, Bulgarian *majka/маjка/майка* = mother


----------



## rusita preciosa

> Originally Posted by *robin74* Polish: żyletka - shaving razor


I wonder if this comes from the brand name Gillette?


----------



## sokol

rusita preciosa said:


> I wonder if this comes from the brand name Gillette?


Yes it does, or at least the Czech one does (it being a 'true' friend of the Polish one): or so says Wiki. I guess the same's true for Polish.


----------



## marco_2

sokol said:


> Yes it does, or at least the Czech one does (it being a 'true' friend of the Polish one): or so says Wiki. I guess the same's true for Polish.


 
That's true. We have some other words which formerly were brand names and became common words afterwards, like *rower = *a bicycle (from Rover), *junkers *- boiler, geyser or *adidasy *- trainers, though it's a bit off-topic.


----------



## sokol

Moderator note:

Please let's get back to false friends again, okay? 

Cheers
sokol


----------



## marco_2

Okay! Let's say:

Russian: *качка - *tossing; pitching
Polish: *kaczka - *a duck

Russian: *загон - *enclosure (for cattle), sheep-fold; driving, forcing
Polish: *zagon *- field-patch; advanced detachment (military)


----------



## ilocas2

Sobakus said:


> East Slavic *майка* = vest(the Brithish one), tank top
> BCS, Macedonian, Bulgarian *majka/маjка/майка* = mother



Czech: *majka* - a species of beetle, *májka* - maypole



marco_2 said:


> Russian: *качка - *tossing; pitching
> Polish: *kaczka - *a duck
> 
> Russian: *загон - *enclosure (for cattle), sheep-fold; driving, forcing
> Polish: *zagon *- field-patch; advanced detachment (military)



Czech: *kačka* - a species of duck, 1 Czech crown (currency) (slang) (f.e. 10 kaček - 10 crowns), *Kačka* - female name Kateřina (familiarly, nick)

Czech: *záhon* - garden bed (for flowers or vegetables)


----------



## marco_2

Russian: *учтивый - *courteous, civil

Polish: *uczciwy - *honest

Russian: *обыватель - *a philistine
Polish: *obywatel - *a citizen

Russian: *беспечный - *careless, light-hearted, happy-go-lucky
Polish: *bezpieczny - *safe


----------



## ilocas2

marco_2 said:


> Russian: *учтивый* - courteous, civil
> Polish: *uczciwy* - honest
> 
> Russian: *обыватель - *a philistine
> Polish: *obywatel - *a citizen
> 
> Russian: *беспечный - *careless, light-hearted, happy-go-lucky
> Polish: *bezpieczny - *safe



Czech: *uctivý* - reverent, respectful
Czech: *obyvatel* - an inhabitant
Czech: *bezpečný* - safe


----------



## jazyk

Depending on the situation, these may be false friends:

Czech / Slovak pilný = hard-working.
Polish pilny = urgent, pressing; but also sometimes hard-working.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Croatian (BCS): *časopis* = magazine, journal

Slovenian: *časopis* = newspaper (rarely also magazine, journal)


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Croatian (BCS): *časopis* = magazine, journal
> 
> Slovenian: *časopis* = newspaper (rarely also magazine, journal)


Slovak, Czech: *časopis* = magazine


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

marco_2 said:


> Russian: *загон - *enclosure (for cattle), sheep-fold; driving, forcing
> Polish: *zagon *- field-patch; advanced detachment (military)


 


ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *záhon* - garden bed (for flowers or vegetables)


 
Slovenian: *zagon* = start-up, ignition (of an engine), drive (to succeed, to work, to accomplish a purpose), driving (of animals)


----------



## DenisBiH

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Croatian (BCS): *časopis* = magazine, journal
> 
> Slovenian: *časopis* = newspaper (rarely also magazine, journal)





lior neith said:


> Slovak, Czech: *časopis* = magazine




BCS _časopis_ is a loanword from Czech, according to this. No wonder their meanings match. An important person in introducting some of the Czech and Slovak loanwords in Croatian / BCS was a Slovak-born Croatian philologist Bogoslav Šulek (Bohuslav Šulek). 

One of the people Šulek worked with, famous Croatian linguist Ljudevit Gaj, credited with the creation of modern Croatian / BCS Latin alphabet (with some later modifications) based on the Czech alphabet, was also of distant German-Slovak descent. Sorry for the slight off-topic.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

DenisBiH said:


> BCS _časopis_ is a loanword from Czech, according to this. No wonder their meanings match.


 
I wonder how and when the slight semantic shift (from "magazine" to "newspaper") happened in Slovenian.


----------



## ilocas2

To put it clear, I don't know if it's comprehensible or it looks weird, so Czech "záhon" = German "das Beet", according dictionaries' definitions.


----------



## bibax

In fact, *záhon*, from the verb _zahnati (půdu, zeminu)_ = to throw off (the soil), was a result of ploughing with non-reversible ploughs on the same strip of land each year. It is visible on land that was ploughed in the Middle Ages.


----------



## ilocas2

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Inspired by a mention in another thread:
> 
> BCS:
> 
> *sitnica* = trivia, trifle
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> *sitnica* = a cranky, grumpy woman



Czech: *sítnice* = retina


----------



## jazyk

Czech zájem/Slovak záujem = interest.
Russian заём (zayom) = loan.


----------



## Azori

Czech: *sprostý* = rude, vulgar

Slovak: *sprostý* = stupid, dumb, silly


----------



## ilocas2

Czech, Slovak: *Hromnice* (plural tantum) - Groundhog Day, Candlemas (Feast of the Presentation of Jesus at the Temple), feast celebrated 2nd February

Polish: *gromnice* (singular gromnica) - candles which are burned on this day in churches


----------



## jazyk

Croatian jako (BCS as well?) = very.
Czech/Polish jako = like (conjunction). Czech also how (interrogative pronoun).
(Slovak ako)


----------



## Orlin

jazyk said:


> Croatian jako (BCS as well?) = very.
> Czech/Polish jako = like (conjunction). Czech also how (interrogative pronoun).
> (Slovak ako)


To be more precise about BCS jako: http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=fVdhXxY=&keyword=jako, but nevertheless it doesn't change the essence of your post.


----------



## Duya

I thought that Czech "jako" and BCS "jak" are unrelated, but according to HJP, they are true friends.


----------



## ilocas2

jazyk said:


> Croatian jako (BCS as well?) = very.
> Czech/Polish jako = like (conjunction). Czech also how (interrogative pronoun).
> (Slovak ako)



Czech:
jak - how, as, like
jako - as, like, (not how)

Sometimes they are interchangeable, sometimes is possible to use only one word.



Duya said:


> I thought that Czech "jako" and BCS "jak" are unrelated, but according to HJP, they are true friends.



You mean probably true cognates, true friends are words with the same meaning.


----------



## marco_2

In contemporary Polish:

*On pracuje jak niewolnik. = *He works like a slave.
*On pracuje jako niewolnik. *= He works as a slave.

In Old Polish *jako *was also used instead of *jak:*

Jako od wichru krzew połamany... - Like a bush broken by the wind... - a famous air from Polish opera; today we would say: Jak ...

The same is with the adverb *tak *(so), in old language *tako: Tako rzecze Zaratustra.  = *Thus says Zoroaster.


----------



## Sobakus

In Russian як is the southern colloquial как (how, as, like), while яко (and како for that matter) is a churchslavonism/archaism and thus sounds sublime.


lior neith said:


> Czech: *sprostý* = rude, vulgar
> 
> Slovak: *sprostý* = stupid, dumb, silly


Russian: *простой* = simple, plain; *простак, простофиля* mean simpleton though


----------



## ilocas2

"jako" and "prostě" are also 2 most common filler words in Czech.

Czech / Slovak: *nevolník* / *nevoľník* - serf
Polish: *niewolnik* - slave

Polish: *wicher* - strong wind
Czech: *vichr* - strong wind
Slovak: *víchor* - strong wind

Slovenian: *vihar* - storm


----------



## rusita preciosa

In Russian 
*вихрь* - whirlwind (circular)
*невольник* - old-fashioned for 'slave'


----------



## Orlin

rusita preciosa said:


> In Russian
> *вихрь, *Bulgarian *вихър* - whirlwind (circular)
> *невольник* - old-fashioned for 'slave'


+Bulgarian.


----------



## Selyd

Ukrainian:
*вихор* - _whirlwind_ (circular)and _shaggy hair_, _tuft_
*невільник* - _slave_ 
*так* - _yes_ and _without pay_


----------



## Sobakus

Selyd said:


> Ukrainian:
> *вихор* - _shaggy hair_, _tuft_
> *так* - _without pay_



By the way in Russian as well.


----------



## rusita preciosa

I think in Czech *krutý *is "cruel" (I learned in from the "goodbye cruel word" thread on all languages)
In Russian *крутой* is "steep" (direct meaning), and "cool / awesome" (slang)


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak obilný = grain (adjective).
Russian oбильный (obilnyj) = abundant, plentiful.


----------



## ilocas2

Yes, krutý means cruel, I thought for years that it's a loanword, but it isn't

Partially:

Slovak: *semenník* - testicle, ovary (part of flower)

Czech: *semeník* - ovary (part of flower)


----------



## Azori

Czech: *špatný* = bad, wrong

Slovak: *špatný* = ugly (unsightly)


----------



## Ben Jamin

lior neith said:


> Czech: *špatný* = bad, wrong
> 
> Slovak: *špatný* = ugly (unsightly)


Polish: szpetny (ugly)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *požerák* - type of regulating device of a pond -  požerák

Slovak: *pažerák* - esophagus


----------



## Wikislav

*Serbian/Croatian*, main homonyms (standard false friends) - designed for strangers not understanding these numerous contrasts often provoking confusions, someones are pejorative (underlined):_ 
brijač_ (rasor/barber), _brisati_ (escape/purify), _čas_ (hour/moment), _član_ (article/participant), _desetina_ (troop/a tenth), _drevan_ (ancient/woody), _drugi_ (other/second), _gora_ (forest/mount), _gotovo_ (nearly/finished), _grad_ (hail/town), _gvozden_ (steely/of jungles), _ivica_ (margin/little John), _iza_ (since/in back),  _istupiti _(go out/to blunt), _jedinica_ (troop/no. 1), _jeste_ (it is/you are), _jedro_ (nucleus/sail), _kamenica_ (stone/rayfish), _ključati_ (to boil/to lock),  _konac _(end/thread), _kraj_ (country/end), _krš_ (rocky karst/breaking), _lice _(person/face), _nasušni_ (essential/dryed), _naučnik_ (scientist/apprentice), _neimar_ (architect/wretch), _objedni_ (accusing/of lunch), obrazovati (create/to teach), _obučen_ (trained/clothed), _odojče_ (child/roaster), _pecaroš_ (fisher/barbecuer), _pijano_ (piano/drinking), _poklon_ (gift/knicking), _pokoljenje_ (generation/slaughtering), _pol_ (sex/pole), _pomjeriti_ (move/to measure), _pošto_ (because/what cost), _praštanje_ (indulgence/exploding), _preklani_ (2 years ago/slaughtered), _prost_ (simple/impudent), _radnja_ (study/shop), _rast_ (oak/growth), _ravan_ (similar/flat), _rit_ (swamp/ass), _saborni_ (metropolitan/parlamentary), _savjet_ (council/instruction), _skidanje_ (striptease/downloading), _skela_ (ferry/armature), _stanica_ (station/cell), sto (table/100), _sud_ (vessel/tribunal), _tačke_ (points/hand-cart), _tečan_ (savory/flowing), _tok_ (flowing/pouch), _tuča_ (battle/hail), _utvrditi_ (define/fortify), _vaš_ (louse/yours), _vidan_ (noble/visible), _voljno_ (pause/inclined), _voz_ (train/cattle-cart), _vršiti_ (execute/to thresh), _zapušiti_ (to bung/to smoke), _zavesti_ (inscribe/seduce), _zemlja_ (country/soil), ...etc. Also, Serbian and Croatian words really appear to be almost identical,- but many ones have very contrasting traditional signification (unclear to strangers), resulting by missunderstanding or even offending, and it is better not to use these ones.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Wikislav said:


> *Serbian/Croatian*, main homonyms (standard false friends) - designed for strangers not understanding these numerous contrasts often provoking confusions, someones are pejorative (underlined):
> _brijač_ (rasor/barber), _brisati_ (escape/purify), _čas_ (hour/moment), _član_ (article/participant), _desetina_ (troop/a tenth), _drevan_ (ancient/woody), _drugi_ (other/second), _gora_ (forest/mount), _gotovo_ (nearly/finished), _grad_ (hail/town), _gvozden_ (steely/of jungles), _ivica_ (margin/little John), _iza_ (since/in back), _istupiti _(go out/to blunt), _jedinica_ (troop/no. 1), _jeste_ (it is/you are), _jedro_ (nucleus/sail), _kamenica_ (stone/rayfish), _ključati_ (to boil/to lock), _konac _(end/thread), _kraj_ (country/end), _krš_ (rocky karst/breaking), _lice _(person/face), _nasušni_ (essential/dryed), _naučnik_ (scientist/apprentice), _neimar_ (architect/wretch), _objedni_ (accusing/of lunch), obrazovati (create/to teach), _obučen_ (trained/clothed), _odojče_ (child/roaster), _pecaroš_ (fisher/barbecuer), _pijano_ (piano/drinking), _poklon_ (gift/knicking), _pokoljenje_ (generation/slaughtering), _pol_ (sex/pole), _pomjeriti_ (move/to measure), _pošto_ (because/what cost), _praštanje_ (indulgence/exploding), _preklani_ (2 years ago/slaughtered), _prost_ (simple/impudent), _radnja_ (study/shop), _rast_ (oak/growth), _ravan_ (similar/flat), _rit_ (swamp/ass), _saborni_ (metropolitan/parlamentary), _savjet_ (council/instruction), _skidanje_ (striptease/downloading), _skela_ (ferry/armature), _stanica_ (station/cell), sto (table/100), _sud_ (vessel/tribunal), _tačke_ (points/hand-cart), _tečan_ (savory/flowing), _tok_ (flowing/pouch), _tuča_ (battle/hail), _utvrditi_ (define/fortify), _vaš_ (louse/yours), _vidan_ (noble/visible), _voljno_ (pause/inclined), _voz_ (train/cattle-cart), _vršiti_ (execute/to thresh), _zapušiti_ (to bung/to smoke), _zavesti_ (inscribe/seduce), _zemlja_ (country/soil), ...etc. Also, Serbian and Croatian words really appear to be almost identical,- but many ones have very contrasting traditional signification (unclear to strangers), resulting by missunderstanding or even offending, and it is better not to use these ones.


 I have noted that several words on the Serbian side of the diagonal look like imported from Russian (for example: pol, lice). Is this correct?
Besides, such a long list of false friends is a strong argument for classifying of Serbian and Croatian as separate languages.


----------



## Duya

Ben Jamin said:


> I have noted that several words on the Serbian side of the diagonal look  like imported from Russian (for example: pol, lice). Is this correct?



Yes, Serbian has a certain share of loans from Russian, although 
1) Many of those actually stem from common [Old] Church Slavonic source, thus are not proper "russisms".
2) They were mostly borrowed during 18th and 19th century, so we don't tend to recognize them as such by now.
3) A number of those also entered into Croatian, with more or less acceptance as "native" ones.



Ben Jamin said:


> Besides, such a long list of false friends is a strong argument for classifying of Serbian and Croatian as separate languages.



No, you misunderstood (or rather, Wikislav's post was slightly off-topic). Most of those are homonyms *within *Serbo-Croatian, i.e. both words are used in both Serbian and Croatian, but with two different meanings...



			
				Wikislav said:
			
		

> Also, Serbian and Croatian words really appear to be almost identical,-  but many ones have very contrasting traditional signification (unclear  to strangers), resulting by missunderstanding or even offending, and it  is better not to use these ones.



...and I think he exaggerated here. I can't recall any difference in connotation that would cause offense, and just a few that would cause misunderstanding.


----------



## Orlin

Duya said:


> ...and I think he exaggerated here. I can't recall any difference in connotation that would cause offense, and just a few that would cause misunderstanding.


Ja sam bio u ex-Jugoslaviji (poslednji put u 2008.), i mada nisam tako upoznat s ralikama među standardima i 99.999999% sam siguran da sam bar ponekad koristio "pogrešne" reči (tj. reči koje ne pripadaju standardu lokalnih i/ili imaju neke loše asocijacije kod njih), nisam imao problema sa sporazumevanjem niti sam izazvao uvredu. Mislim da nije tako strašno da stranac upotrebljava "posebno hrvatske" reči u Srbiji ili "srpske" u Hrvatskoj? Ili grešim?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Below are the Slovenian meanings for some of Wikislav's false friends. I've only included the ones that are different from Serbian and Croatian. Many are cognates, but some are just homonyms or near-homonyms.



Wikislav said:


> _čas_ (hour/moment),


 
Slovenian: *čas* = time



Wikislav said:


> _gora_ (forest/mount),


 
Slovenian: *gora* = mountain, in some dialects also "vineyard", archaically "forest in the mountains"



Wikislav said:


> _gotovo_ (nearly/finished),


 
Slovenian: *gotovo* = certain, finished



Wikislav said:


> _grad_ (hail/town),


 
Slovenian: *grad* = castle



Wikislav said:


> _istupiti _(go out/to blunt),


 
Slovenian: *izstopiti* = to get off, to exit a vehicle



Wikislav said:


> _jedinica_ (troop/no. 1),


 
Slovenian: *edinica* = unit, archaically also "only daughter" (now *edinka*)



Wikislav said:


> _jeste_ (it is/you are),


 
Slovenian: *jeste* = you (plural or formal) are eating



Wikislav said:


> _lice _(person/face)


 
Slovenian: *lice* = cheek



Wikislav said:


> _obučen_ (trained/clothed),


 
Slovenian: *obut* = wearing shoes



Wikislav said:


> _pol_ (sex/pole),


 
Slovenian: *pol* = half, pole



Wikislav said:


> _preklani_ (2 years ago/slaughtered),


 
Slovenian: *preklan* = cut in half, interrupted (*predlani* = the year before last)



Wikislav said:


> _saborni_ (metropolitan/parlamentary),


 
Slovenian: *zboren* = pertaining to an assembly or choir



Wikislav said:


> _skidanje_ (striptease/downloading),


 
Slovenian: *kidanje* = shoveling of snow



Wikislav said:


> _sud_ (vessel/tribunal),


 
Slovenian: *sod* = barrel



Wikislav said:


> _tačke_ (points/hand-cart),


 
Slovenian: *tačke* = paws



Wikislav said:


> _tečan_ (savory/flowing),


 
Slovenian: *tečen* = cranky, grumpy, irritable



Wikislav said:


> _voljno_ (pause/inclined),


 
Slovenian: *voljno* = willingly, malleable



Wikislav said:


> _zavesti_ (inscribe/seduce)


 
Slovenian: *zavesti* = to mislead


----------



## jazyk

> In Bulgaria the popular name of the holiday is Коледа, whose etymology I  unfortunately don't know, and Рождество Христово (Christ's birth) is  also used but sounds religious or very formal.


Czech/Slovak koleda, Polish kolęda, and Russian колядка (kolyadka) mean carol.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech/Slovak koleda, Polish kolęda, and Russian колядка (kolyadka) mean carol.


 
*Koleda* also means carol (or caroling) in Slovenian.


----------



## Wikislav

Reply to above *Ben Jamin, Duya, Orlin*, and Triglav... (related to my precedent post): The above listed Serbo/Croat homonyms (false friends) are only the main frequent ones in everyday use, being identical by form but contrasting in signification. Moreover, there exist also about hundred other Serbo/Croat homonyms not listed, rarer in use and thus less controversial, and additionally is another hundred of partial homonyms rather similar by forms but not identical,- alltogether at least *250* Serbo/Croat homonyms are registered (full detailed list by M.H. Mileković, periodical 'Ognjište' 1998: p. 109-136). 

*Russian* impact within BCS was the most abundant in Serbian, less in Croatian dialects, and the scarcest one in Cro.standard. In Serbia it was partly direct loan, but also by Church-Slavonic lithurgy. In Croatian dialects and especially in coastal Chakavian it descends partly from Church-Slavonic lithurgy, but it is also inherited there because the archaic Chakavian alone is near to early Slavonic. In Croatian (Shtokavian) standard such Russian impact is now scarce because Russian loanwords are recently eliminated to increase BCS differences. Note: carol(ing) in Cro. standard is also _*k**ó*__leda_, and in Chakavian _kol*éd*va_, both related to Latin _*K*alendae_ (the unique Roman word with K!). 

The contrasting divergences of Serbo/Croat homonyms descend chiefly from very complex origin of Cro.standard. From _16th to 19th_ century starting by Reformation, in Croatia prevailed another earlier official public language transitional between Slovenian and Serbian, being intermediary between Kaykavian dialect (now _31%_ Croats) and Ikavish-Shtokavian _(46%)_ i.e. almost familiar and well intelligible to *77%* Croats. To unify Yugoslavia, from 1892 another very different Cro.standard closer to BCS there started, being imposed to all Croats since WW1. This became the most paradoxical standard of Europe because its basic idiom was out of Croatia in Herzegovina, and also it was spoken as native-maternal only by _7%-10%_ Croats at Dubrovnik, but other 90% teached it from school. Due to former 4 centuries of divergent public language, the standard words in this new 'Croatian' mostly shifted in significations being now adapted to the precedent similar words, and so evolved this paradoxical bulk of 250 Serbo/Croat homonyms.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Wikislav said:


> Reply to above *Ben Jamin, Duya, Orlin*, and Triglav... (related to my precedent post): The above listed Serbo/Croat homonyms (false friends) are only the main frequent ones in everyday use, being identical by form but contrasting in signification. Moreover, there exist also about hundred other Serbo/Croat homonyms not listed, rarer in use and thus less controversial, and additionally is another hundred of partial homonyms rather similar by forms but not identical,- alltogether at least *250* Serbo/Croat homonyms are registered (full detailed list by M.H. Mileković, periodical 'Ognjište' 1998: p. 109-136).
> 
> *Russian* impact within BCS was the most abundant in Serbian, less in Croatian dialects, and the scarcest one in Cro.standard. In Serbia it was partly direct loan, but also by Church-Slavonic lithurgy. In Croatian dialects and especially in coastal Chakavian it descends partly from Church-Slavonic lithurgy, but it is also inherited there because the archaic Chakavian alone is near to early Slavonic. In Croatian (Shtokavian) standard such Russian impact is now scarce because Russian loanwords are recently eliminated to increase BCS differences. Note: carol(ing) in Cro. standard is also _*k**ó*__leda_, and in Chakavian _kol*éd*va_, both related to Latin _*K*alendae_ (the unique Roman word with K!).
> 
> The contrasting divergences of Serbo/Croat homonyms descend chiefly from very complex origin of Cro.standard. From _16th to 19th_ century starting by Reformation, in Croatia prevailed another earlier official public language transitional between Slovenian and Serbian, being intermediary between Kaykavian dialect (now _31%_ Croats) and Ikavish-Shtokavian _(46%)_ i.e. almost familiar and well intelligible to *77%* Croats. To unify Yugoslavia, from 1892 another very different Cro.standard closer to BCS there started, being imposed to all Croats since WW1. This became the most paradoxical standard of Europe because its basic idiom was out of Croatia in Herzegovina, and also it was spoken as native-maternal only by _7%-10%_ Croats at Dubrovnik, but other 90% teached it from school. Due to former 4 centuries of divergent public language, the standard words in this new 'Croatian' mostly shifted in significations being now adapted to the precedent similar words, and so evolved this paradoxical bulk of 250 Serbo/Croat homonyms.


 It was a complicated affair ...


----------



## bibax

> This became the most paradoxical standard of Europe because its basic idiom was out of Croatia in Herzegovina, and also it was spoken as native-maternal only by 7%-10% Croats at Dubrovnik, but other 90% teached it from school.


Literary (Standard) Czech had no native speakers in the time of its creation.


----------



## bibax

> Slovenian: pol = half, pole


The words *pol* = half and *pol* = sexus are in fact the same word (Protoslavic polъ, u-stem). Two halves/sexus make one whole. *Pol* meaning _pole_ is from Latin polus/Greek polos.

In Czech _sexus_ is *pohlaví* (from _polovie_), contaminated with _hlava_ (head).


----------



## jazyk

Croatian poklon = gift.
Czech/Slovak poklona = bow(ing), courtesy, compliment.

Croatian divan (in its definite form divni) = marvelous.
Czech/Slovak divný, Polish dziwny = strange, weird.

Croatian kruh = bread.
Czech/Slovak kruh, Russian круг (krug) = circle. Croatian krug means circle.


----------



## tyhryk

jazyk said:


> Czech/Slovak koleda, Polish kolęda, and Russian колядка (kolyadka) mean carol.


Ukrainian - коляда (kolyada) or колядка (kolyadka).


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak/Polish kat = executioner, hangman.
Croatian kat = floor, stor(e)y.


----------



## marco_2

jazyk said:


> Croatian poklon = gift.
> Czech/Slovak poklona = bow(ing), courtesy, compliment.
> 
> Croatian kruh = bread.
> Czech/Slovak kruh, Russian круг (krug) = circle. Croatian krug means circle.


 
In Polish the word *pokłon *is a bit archaic, we use it describing people who express their obedience or worship by bowing very low. Normally we say *ukłon.*
And we use *krąg *for a circle.


----------



## bibax

> Croatian kruh = bread.
> Czech/Slovak kruh, Russian круг (krug) = circle. Croatian krug means circle.


*kruh* and *krug* are different words in all mentioned languages.

Croatian: kruh - krug
Russian: крух - круг
Czech/Slovak: kruch - kruh  (in Czech they are homophones but only in nom. sing., in other cases kruch and kruh are pronounced differently)

Croatian kruh and Czech kruh are merely homographes. They are pronounced differently (with the exception of nom. sing.).


----------



## jazyk

I know that, but it still could be confusing for somebody who's not in the know.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

bibax said:


> The words *pol* = half and *pol* = sexus are in fact the same word (Protoslavic polъ, u-stem). Two halves/sexus makes one whole. *Pol* meaning _pole_ is from Latin polus/Greek polos.


 
Interesting! I didn't realize this, but it now seems so logical.



jazyk said:


> Croatian poklon = gift.
> Czech/Slovak poklona = bow(ing), courtesy, compliment.
> 
> Croatian divan (in its definite form divni) = marvelous.
> Czech/Slovak divný, Polish dziwny = strange, weird.
> 
> Croatian kruh = bread.
> Czech/Slovak kruh, Russian круг (krug) = circle. Croatian krug means circle.


 
Slovenian:

*poklon* = bow (of the head), courtesy, compliment, tribute; _archaically also_ gift
*diven* = _archaically_ marvelous (no modern meaning)
*kruh* = bread (*krog* = circle)


----------



## ilocas2

Once again and now correctly:

Czech: *prkno* - board (long wide thin piece of sawn wood)

BCS: *prkno*  - ass


----------



## Wikislav

ilocas2 said:


> ...
> Polish: *wicher* - strong wind
> Czech: *vichr* - strong wind
> Slovak: *víchor* - strong wind
> Slovenian: *vihar* - storm


added: 
Croatian standard: _*ví*hor_ (whirlwind), and ol*új*a (strong-stormy wind)
Croat-Kaykavian: _*ví*her_ (whirlwind), and _*bú*ra_ (strong-stormy wind)
Croat-Chakavian: _vih*ýr*_ (whirlwind) and _śij*ún*_ (strong-stormy wind), the last archaism is comparable with Hittite *shiun* and Avestan *siuni*. Croatia is climatically the most stormy one in Slavdom, having dozen terms for different winds.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Czech: *šťastný *- happy 
Russian: *страстный* - passionate


----------



## bibax

> Czech: šťastný - happy
> Russian: страстный - passionate


Very different words mainly due to the consonant r.

The false friends could rather be:

Russian: *страстный*
Czech: *strastný* (from strast = страдание) = горестный;


----------



## Ben Jamin

bibax said:


> Very different words mainly due to the consonant r.
> 
> The false friends could rather be:
> 
> Russian: *страстный*
> Czech: *strastný* (from strast = страдание) = горестный;


In Polish:*straszny* is even more confusing, it means terrible/horrible or haunted.


----------



## Sobakus

Ben Jamin said:


> In Polish:*straszny* is even more confusing, it means terrible/horrible or haunted.



It's another word, *страшный* in Russian, and means fearsome, horrible, terrible etc 
btw, Czech *šťastný* would be *счастный*, I guess, which should probably mean the same. But for some reason we only have *несчастный*, meaning guess what  Happy is *счастливый*.


----------



## bibax

*страшный, straszny, strašný* - all from *strach* = fear;

*страстный, strastný* (different meaning!) from *strast* (< *strad-t), strádati;

IMHO both roots (strach- and strad-) are Panslavic.


----------



## ilocas2

Russian, Belarussian: *лес* - forest
Czech, Slovak: *les* - forest

Slovenian: *les* - wood


----------



## Ben Jamin

Sobakus said:


> It's another word, *страшный* in Russian, and means fearsome, horrible, terrible etc


 Yes, of course, but for Polish speakers strastnyj/straszny are similar enough to be confused (false etymology).


----------



## ilocas2

Slovak / BCS / Slovenian: *mačka* = cat

Czech: *máčka*
 - _singular_ - a species of shark; a species of plant
 - _plural_ - Marlboro cigarettes (slang)


----------



## Orlin

ilocas2 said:


> Slovak / BCS / Slovenian: *mačka* = cat
> 
> Czech: *máčka*
> - _singular_ - a species of shark; a species of plant
> - _plural_ - Marlboro cigarettes (slang)


As far as I know, _mačka_ in Slovak / BCS / Slovenian comes from Hungarian _macska_. How is Czech for _cat_?


----------



## ilocas2

Orlin said:


> As far as I know, _mačka_ in Slovak / BCS / Slovenian comes from Hungarian _macska_. How is Czech for _cat_?



In Czech cat is *kočka*. It can mean also an attractive girl. I think in Slovak *kočka* means only an attractive girl, not animal.

The word *mačka* is not used in Czech at all.


----------



## DenisBiH

ilocas2 said:


> In Czech cat is *kočka*. It can mean also an attractive girl. I think in Slovak *kočka* means only an attractive girl, not animal.
> 
> The word *mačka* is not used in Czech at all.



Bosnian / BCS: kučka - bitch (both vulgar and for female dog)


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Bosnian / BCS: kučka, Bulgarian кучка - bitch (both vulgar and for female dog)


+Bulgarian.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Orlin said:


> As far as I know, _mačka_ in Slovak / BCS / Slovenian comes from Hungarian _macska._


 
According to Marko Snoj's _Slovenski etimološki slovar_ (Slovenian Etymological Dictionary), the word *mačka* is Slavic in origin and was already present in proto-Slavic. Snoj states that it derives from *mac *or *maca --* terms that were used to call cats. *Maca* and *muc* survive in modern Slovenian (possibly in BCS as well?) as synonyms for *mačka *and* maček*.


----------



## Orlin

TriglavNationalPark said:


> According to Marko Snoj's _Slovenski etimološki slovar_ (Slovenian Etymological Dictionary), the word *mačka* is Slavic in origin and was already present in proto-Slavic. Snoj states that it derives from *mac *or *maca --* terms that were used to call cats. *Maca* and *muc* survive in modern Slovenian (possibly in BCS as well?) as synonyms for *mačka *and* maček*.


Bulgarian and BCS have маца/maca: http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=e11iWhg=&keyword=maca.


----------



## nonik

According to etymological dictionary of Czech language (Václav Machek 1894-1965) was the word...mačka...also used in Czech language.
From that ,nowadays common name for cat in Czech language is micinka, micka, míca.

In Italien language...micio
In Deutsch...miauen, mauen

Hungary ...maczka...is propably loanword, because of early nomadic charakter of hungary nation. Cat is generally home animal.

Sanskrit, Hindu.... _marjar, marjari _(j = dž) means..... _mačka, divá mačka, rys_


----------



## jazyk

Croatian urednik/Macedonian уредник (urednik) = editor.
Czech úředník/Slovak úradník/Polish urzędnik = clerk, official, civil servant, officer.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Croatian urednik/Macedonian уредник (urednik) = editor.
> Czech úředník/Slovak úradník/Polish urzędnik = clerk, official, civil servant, officer.


 
Slovenian:

*urednik* = editor
*uradnik* = clerk, official, civil servant, officer


----------



## ilocas2

nonik said:


> nowadays common name for cat in Czech language is micinka, micka, míca.



To put it clear, these words are cute and affectionate words for cat, like in English "pussycat", they are not "common names for cat" in the sense that they would be synonyms of "kočka".


----------



## Wikislav

It is unprobable that Slavic _mačka_ descended from Hungarian _macska_: the inverse descending is more plausible. Even historically, a Hungarian impact was possible on inland Slavs under their past rule, but hardly elsewhere. So, the southern coastal Croats and especially islanders were out of  Hungarian impact, being subsequently under Byzantine - Venetian - direct Austrian rule, and they speak any hungarisms. So these southern Chakavians in Adriatic use evidently old Slavic words for cat + many derivations: _m*á*ška_ (cat), _maš*ák*_ (tom-cat), _mašk*ýn*a_ (wild cat), _mašk*ún*_ (lynx), verb _mašk*át*_ (to fondle), _mašk*át*va_ (cuddling), etc.


----------



## rusita preciosa

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> *urednik* = editor
> *uradnik* = clerk, official, civil servant, officer


Russian (archaic) *урядник* meant either a police officer or an army officer; sometimes clerk.


----------



## Azori

Polish / Czech / Slovak: *rok* = year

Bosnian / Croatian / Serbian: *rok* = time limit, term


----------



## Sobakus

lior neith said:


> Polish / Czech / Slovak: *rok* = year
> 
> Bosnian / Croatian / Serbian: *rok* = time limit, term



Ukrainian *рiк* = year(it has о in all the cases except N./A.)
Russian *рок* = doom, fate (usually ill)


----------



## DenisBiH

Sobakus said:


> Ukrainian *рiк* = year(it has о in all the cases except N./A.)
> Russian *рок* = doom, fate (usually ill)



BCS

*urok* - evil spell, evil eye
*porok* - vice

It seems they are all etymologically related to each other and to riječ / reći.


----------



## werrr

lior neith said:


> Polish / Czech / Slovak: *rok* = year
> 
> Bosnian / Croatian / Serbian: *rok* = time limit, term



*Rok* has more meanings in Czech:


hearing, proceeding, session - _still in use in legal language_
council, assembly, congress - _archaic_
period of time between two hearings - _obsolete_
term, time limit, deadline - _archaic_
year - _in common use_
lot, destiny - _poetic_


----------



## ilocas2

For 99 % (rather more) of people the word *rok* has only one meaning - year.

Czech / Slovak: *úrok* - interest (finance)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

DenisBiH said:


> BCS
> 
> *urok* - evil spell, evil eye
> *porok* - vice
> 
> It seems they are all etymologically related to each other and to riječ / reći.


 
Slovenian:

*urok* = evil spell, evil eye
*porok* = guarantor


----------



## rusita preciosa

DenisBiH said:


> BCS
> 
> *urok* - evil spell, evil eye
> *porok* - vice
> 
> It seems they are all etymologically related to each other and to riječ / reći.


In Russian there are several words that also seem to be related to *речь* (speech)
*урок* - lesson
*пророк* - prophet
*зарок* - vow / pledge

(although *порок* means vice)

Russians are not included in the 99% or more of people , *рок* does not have a meaning of "year".


----------



## ilocas2

rusita preciosa said:


> Russians are not included in the 99% or more of people , *рок* does not have a meaning of "year".



I meant 99 % of Czechs, sorry, next time I will be more exact.

I just wanted to say, that those other Czech meanings of "rok" are really archaisms incomprehensibile for people without linguistic education and they are not part of current language. But it depends on how it's defined. If someone considers every word in every possible meaning which was somewhen in the past by some people used in Czech as part of Czech vocabulary, then the dictionary would grow 10x.


----------



## DenisBiH

rusita preciosa said:


> *пророк* - prophet
> *зарок* - vow / pledge



BCS:

*prorok* - prophet
*zaruke* (pl. tantum) - engagement (to get married)

Regarding zaruke, it seems to be related to ruka, not rok. I wonder if that's also the etymology of *зарок*, or are these two only superficially similar.


----------



## rusita preciosa

DenisBiH said:


> Regarding zaruke, it seems to be related to ruka, not rok. I wonder if that's also the etymology of *зарок*, or are these two only superficially similar.


I'm not an etymologist but I don’t think they are related. There is a group of Russian words that seem to be derived from *рука *(hand): 
*обручиться* (reflexive)- to get engaged (to marry)
*заручиться* (reflexive)- to obtain a guarantee
*поручить*– delegate
*приручить*– tame
*выручить* - save/assist/help


----------



## Sobakus

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> *porok* = guarantor



This one is also derived from ronka(hand), not rok. We have *поручиться* = to guarantee.


----------



## Orlin

rusita preciosa said:


> In Russian there are several words that also seem to be related to *речь* (speech)
> *урок* - lesson = Bulgarian
> *пророк* - prophet = Bulgarian
> *зарок* - vow / pledge
> 
> (although *порок* means vice)
> 
> Russians are not included in the 99% or more of people , *рок* does not have a meaning of "year".


+Bulgarian.


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak skládka = garbage dump, tip, waste dump, stockpile, yard, unloading, discharge, tipping.
Polish składka = contribution, premium, collection.
Russian скл*а*дка (skladka) = pleat, tuck, crease, wrinkle.


----------



## ilocas2

Partially:

Polish: *kopać* - to dig, to kick
Czech: *kopat* - to dig, to kick
Slovak: *kopať* - to dig, to kick

Slovenian: *kopati* - to dig
BCS: *kopati* - to dig


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

ilocas2 said:


> Slovenian: *kopati* - to dig


 
That's if the stress falls on the second syllable. If the first syllable is stressed, then *kopati* = to bathe.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:
*копать* - to dig
*копаться* (reflexive form of the same verb) - to do something slowly (it usually refers to getting ready) or to serach/dig through something


----------



## Deem-A

rusita preciosa said:


> Russian:
> 
> *копаться* (reflexive form of the same verb) - to do something slowly (it usually refers to getting ready) or to serach/dig through something



It also means перебирать вещи в узком пространстве or to search/try to find outsomething,to search someting, (я не хочу копаться в этой грязи)basicaly the same


----------



## Azori

Slovak / Polish / Czech: *obrok* = fodder (for livestock)

Bosnian / Croatian / Serbian: *obrok* = meal; ration; instalment, payment


----------



## jazyk

Czech slibovat/Slovak sľubovať = to promise.
Polish ślubować = to vow.

Promise and vow have very similar meanings, but they are not identical.


----------



## jazyk

Czech věc/Slovak vec = thing.
Polish wiec = meeting, rally.

This reminds me of Scandinavian þing/ting, meaning both assembly and thing. Interesting.


----------



## Sobakus

TriglavNationalPark said:


> That's if the stress falls on the second syllable. If the first syllable is stressed, then *kopati* = to bathe.



That would be *купать* = bath and *купаться* = bathe in Russian, with 2d syllable stress.


----------



## ilocas2

Sobakus said:


> That would be *купать* = bath and *купаться* = bathe in Russian, with 2d syllable stress.



Czech: koupat = bath, koupat se = bathe


----------



## Orlin

Sobakus said:


> That would be *купать* = bath and *купаться* = bathe in Russian, with 2d syllable stress.


 


ilocas2 said:


> Czech: koupat = bath, koupat se = bathe


Bulgarian къпя = bath, къпя се = bathe, BCS kupati = bath, kupati se = bathe. (all stressed on the 1st syllable)


----------



## rusita preciosa

Sobakus said:


> That would be *купать* = bath and *купаться* = bathe in Russian, with 2d syllable stress.


I think this is a typo.
*ванна* = a bath
*купать* = to bathe (someone)
*купаться* = to bathe (self)


----------



## Sobakus

rusita preciosa said:


> I think this is a typo.
> *ванна* = a bath
> *купать* = to bathe (someone)
> *купаться* = to bathe (self)



There're 2 verbs: to bath (someone) and to bathe (self). I mix them up, but I know they're different


----------



## rusita preciosa

Sobakus said:


> There're 2 verbs: to bath (someone) and to bathe (self). I mix them up, but I know they're different


Oh, OK, I just looked up "to bath" and it is indeed BE for "to wash someone".  I have never heard of that verb, live and learn!


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Indeed. "To bath" doesn't exist in AmE, which rusita preciosa and I use, so we didn't make that distinction. In AmE, you can "bathe" either yourself or someone else. But yes, Slovenian also has *kopati* and *kopati se*.


----------



## jazyk

Partially:

Czech úpadek/Slovak úpadok = decline, deterioration.
Polish upadek = fall (literal), decline, deterioration.

The fall of communism is pád komunismu (sometimes spelled komunizmu) in Czech, pád komunizmu in Slovak, and upadek komunizmu in Polish.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jazyk said:


> Czech věc/Slovak vec = thing.
> Polish wiec = meeting, rally.


 
Not cognates, but similar...

Slovenian: *več* = more
BCS: *već* = already



jazyk said:


> Partially:
> 
> Czech úpadek/Slovak úpadok = decline, deterioration.
> Polish upadek = fall (literal), decline, deterioration.


 
Slovenian:
*upadek* = loss (of quantity during processing or transport), decrease, reduction
*upad* = decrease, reduction
*vpad* = incursion
*pad, padec* = fall



jazyk said:


> The fall of communism is pád komunismu (sometimes spelled komunizmu) in Czech, pád komunizmu in Slovak, and upadek komunizmu in Polish.


 
Slovenian:
*padec komunizma* = the fall of communism


----------



## DenisBiH

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Not cognates, but similar...
> 
> Slovenian: *več* = more
> BCS: *već* = already



Well, in BCS (especially Croatian, I believe) _već _can also mean _više_ ("more"),


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:
*vpád* - incursion
*pád* - fall

*více* or *víc* - more
*výše* or *výš* (colloquially vejš) - higher (adverb)

doplnění: *vyšší* - higher (adjective) (for all three genders)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

DenisBiH said:


> Well, in BCS (especially Croatian, I believe) _već _can also mean _više_ ("more"),


 
Interesting. However, can *već* only be used in a temporal context, as in the example given by HJP (_"to se *već* ne može trpjeti"),_ or can it replace *više* in all contexts _("*već* ili manje"_ instead of _"*više* i__li manje_," for instance)?



ilocas2 said:


> Czech:
> *více* or *víc* - more
> *výše* or *výš* (colloquially vejš) - higher (adverb)


 
Slovenian:
*višje* = higher (adverb, neuter adj.)
*višji* = higher (adjective)


----------



## DenisBiH

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Interesting. However, can *već* only be used in a temporal context, as in the example given by HJP (_"to se *već* ne može trpjeti"),_ or can it replace *više* in all contexts _("*već* ili manje"_ instead of _"*više* i__li manje_," for instance)?




I think that this would best be answered by a Croatian speaker. In Bosnian I don't think that it can. Even the cited example has a slightly different meaning for me. I would understand "To se već ne može trpjeti" along the lines of "Now that is something that can't be tolerated" / "That is too much to be tolerated", not as "That can't be tolerated any more".


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Zanimljivo je to što bugarski вече se koristi sasvim kao BCS već, a ja razumem "Това вече не може да се търпи" u smislu "Do sada je moglo da se trpi, ali sada i ubuduće ne može".




In my use, you can say something like this

_I do sada je bilo korupcije, ali ovo je već nešto drugo, ovo se ne može trpjeti._

I think this is the closest definition to that usage, also from HJP.



> _to je već nešto drugo_ to su drugačiji podaci ili nove činjenice koje mijenjaju prvobitne zaključke namjere i sl.


----------



## marco_2

Russian: *взвод - *platoon
Polish: *wzwód - *erection


----------



## jazyk

Czech přítomný/Slovak prítomný = present, attending, participating.
Polish przytomny = conscious; intelligent, sharp, quick-witted.


----------



## ilocas2

Slovak, Czech: *tvor* = creature

Serbian, Bosnian, Croatian: *tvor* = polecat, skunk


zdar


----------



## vianie

Russian: *крепость* - fortress, strength [....]
Slovak: *kreposť* - foolery, lunacy expr

_Mišo hľadí ako krepý, kto ho to po líci hladí.
Mišo's gazing like a nitty, who's caressing his cheek._​


----------



## Orlin

vianie said:


> Russian: *крепость, *Bulgarian* крепост* - fortress, strength [....]
> Slovak: *kreposť* - foolery, lunacy expr
> 
> _Mišo hľadí ako krepý, kto ho to po líci hladí._
> 
> _Mišo's gazing like a nitty, who's caressing his cheek._​


+Bulgarian.


----------



## Istriano

ilocas2 said:


> Slovak, Czech: *tvor* = creature
> 
> Serbian, Bosnian, Croatian: *tvor* = polecat, skunk
> 
> 
> zdar




SBC

*stvor *= creature


----------



## vianie

Slovak, Czech: *stvor *(much more frequently in feminie: *stvora*) - creature arch, expr

Slovak, Czech: *stvorenie*, *stvoření *- creation, creature, opus (in the fullest sense of the word)

Slovak, Czech: *tchor*, *tchoř *- polecat, skunk


----------



## ilocas2

Slovak: *chrobák* = beetle

Czech: *chrobák* = dor beetle

Czech: *brouk* = beetle


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *miestnosť* / Czech: *místnost* = room (in a building)

Russian: *местность* = locality, district, area; country, terrain


----------



## Orlin

lior neith said:


> Slovak: *miestnosť* / Czech: *místnost* = room (in a building)
> 
> Russian: *местность*, Bulgarian *местност* = locality, district, area; country, terrain


+Bulgarian.


----------



## winpoj

Czech: roura - pipe/tube

Slovak: rúra - oven


----------



## Azori

winpoj said:


> Czech: roura - pipe/tube
> 
> Slovak: rúra - oven


In Slovak rúra can also mean pipe, tube.


----------



## DenisBiH

Bosnian / BCS:

rora: 

a) pipe, tube, furnace duct
b) the name of a home-constructed anti-tank weapon made of water pipes in Sarajevo in the Bosnian war - "Dedina rora" ("Grandpa's tube"), named for the inventor Nusret Šišić "Dedo" ("Grandpa")

rerna: oven


Croatian / BCS:

ror: furnace duct, oven


----------



## Wikislav

DenisBiH said:


> Bosnian / BCS:
> *rora*:
> a) pipe, tube, furnace duct
> b) the name of a home-constructed anti-tank weapon made of water pipes in Sarajevo in the Bosnian war - "Dedina rora" ("Grandpa's tube"), named for the inventor Nusret Šišić "Dedo" ("Grandpa")
> rerna: oven
> Croatian / BCS: ror: furnace duct, oven


I prospected across the field the subentire Croatia for rare words during some decennia, but have never heard 'rora' in above significations a) nor b), and if found, it is mostly in a third very divergent signification: 
c) the _"*rora*"_ here means an ill _sneeze_ or _influenza_ (never a tube).

The _"ror"_ is not a true Croatian form, and here it is usually almost pronounced as _ro*l*_. 'Ror' is not here domestic, but it is mostly imported in Zagreb and elsewhere by the Bosnian immigrants, as a newer hybrid between Bosnian 'rora' and Croat 'rol' (to escape the confusion of 'tube' and 'influenza'). 

*Important note*: the citations from _"Hrvatski jezični portal"_ are not official nor always well representative for entire Croatian, because they do not strongly follow the true official Croatian standard as teached in schools here. It is a portal founded in peripheral Osijek and held chiefly by _Croats emigrated from Bosnia, so imposing another hybrid half-Croatian / half Bosnian native from their homeland_.


----------



## DenisBiH

Wikislav said:


> *Important note*: the citations from _"Hrvatski jezični portal"_ are not official nor always well representative for entire Croatian, because they do not strongly follow the true official Croatian standard as teached in schools here. It is a portal founded in peripheral Osijek and held chiefly by _Croats emigrated from Bosnia, so imposing another hybrid half-Croatian / half Bosnian native from their homeland_.




??



> Rječnička baza Hrvatskog jezičnog portala nastala  je na temelju rječničkih i leksikografskih izdanja Novoga Libera u  proteklih 15 godina:
> 
> *Rječnik  hrvatskoga jezika *V.Anić (I. izdanje 1991, II. izdanje 1994, i III. izdanje 1998)
> *Pravopis hrvatskoga jezika *V. Anić – J. Silić (2001)
> *Veliki rječnik hrvatskoga jezika *V. Anić (2003. priredila  Ljiljana Jojić)
> *Kronologija – Hrvatska, Europa, Svijet* (grupa autora, urednik I. Goldstein)
> *Rječnik stranih riječi *Anić – Goldstein (I. izdanje 1998, II. izdanje 2000)
> *Hrvatski  enciklopedijski rječnik*  (uređivački odbor: prof. dr. Vladimir Anić, prof. dr. Ranko Matasović,  prof. dr. Ivo Pranjković, dr. Dunja Brozović Rončević, prof. dr. Ivo  Goldstein, Slavko Goldstein, mr. Ljiljana Jojić, Ljiljana Cikota; 2003)


----------



## Wikislav

_*???*_


DenisBiH said:


> Rječnička baza Hrvatskog jezičnog portala nastala  je na temelju  rječničkih i leksikografskih izdanja Novoga Libera u  proteklih 15  godina:
> 
> *Rječnik  hrvatskoga jezika *V.Anić (I. izdanje 1991, II. izdanje 1994, i III. izdanje 1998)
> *Pravopis hrvatskoga jezika *V. Anić – J. Silić (2001)
> *Veliki rječnik hrvatskoga jezika *V. Anić (2003. priredila  Ljiljana Jojić)
> *Kronologija – Hrvatska, Europa, Svijet* (grupa autora, urednik I. Goldstein)
> *Rječnik stranih riječi *Anić – Goldstein (I. izdanje 1998, II. izdanje 2000)
> *Hrvatski  enciklopedijski rječnik*  (uređivački odbor:  prof. dr. Vladimir Anić, ...; 2003)


The "Novi Liber" alone is not any official editor but a newer  unofficial dissident group seceded from the official University's _ "Sveučilišna naklada Liber"_. Thus its lingual editions in Croatia  are _not accepted nor recognized_ by: *Ministry of education* in Zagreb, nor by *Croatian Academia of Sciences and Arts*, nor by *Matica Hrvatska* too. By the majority of Croatian linguists and school professors, the _Novi Liber's_ editions by _V.Anic & Goldstein_  are almost treated as dissident manuals not approved by Ministry and  Academia, nor permitted in schools, for they really present the  reprint-continuations of the former hybrid SerboCroat from Yugoslavia: now only  with formally switched main title to (a false) 'Croatian'. Their  popularizing via Internet is any confirmation for their official  recognizing in Croatia. 

The true representative lingual manuals in Croatia for schools and official public use, recognized and approved both by *Croatian Academia* & *Ministry of education* during last *17* years, are chiefly the *11* successive editions of manuals by *Babić, Finka & Moguš* published by the official editor _"Školska knjiga"_ (being divergent from Yugoslav reprints of "Novi Liber").


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak troska = wreck(age), ruin.
Polish troska = care, concern, worry.


----------



## jazyk

Czech udat = denounce, report, inform; state, give, quote; dispose
Polish udać = feign, pretend, dissemble.


----------



## Wikislav

jazyk said:


> Czech/Slovak troska = wreck(age), ruin.
> Polish troska = care, concern, worry.


BCS troska = mineral waste in metallurgic industry.


----------



## ilocas2

Wikislav said:


> BCS troska = mineral waste in metallurgic industry.



This is called in Slovak also "troska", in Czech it's "struska".


----------



## Wikislav

ilocas2 said:


> This is called in Slovak also "troska", in Czech it's "struska".


Similar Croatian verb: "struskati" = radically crumble in minute pieces (or also: totally spent all money).


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *proč* - why

Russian: *прочь* - away

..............................................

Czech: *pryč* - away
Slovak: *preč* - away
Slovak: *prečo* - why


----------



## Wikislav

ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *proč* - why
> Russian: *прочь* - away
> Czech: *pryč* - away
> Slovak: *preč* - away
> Slovak: *prečo* - why


Croat-Yekavian & BCS: *proći* = to pass 
Kaykavian: *proč* = away; * i proč* = etc., and so on
Chakavian: *proć* = away; *i proć* = etc., and so on


----------



## marco_2

Wikislav said:


> Croat-Yekavian & BCS: *proći* = to pass
> Kaykavian: *proč* = away; *i proč* = etc., and so on
> Chakavian: *proć* = away; *i proć* = etc., and so on


 
And Polish: *precz *= away


----------



## Wikislav

Czech: *dře**vě**ný* = woody
Slovak: *drevený* = woody
Croatian in most dialects (Kaykavian, Chakavian, Šćakavian, etc.): *drevni* = woody, sylvan
Serbian & Bosnian: *drevni* = early, primaeval 
Croatian: *davni* = primaeval
Slovak: *dávny* = primaeval
Czech: *dávný* = primaeval
The forcing of Serbian variant in Croatia, during Yugoslavia resulted by the amusing nonsenses, repeated up today in some newspapers of Zagreb: e.g. _'drvena prošlost'_ (the woody past), _'drvena povijest'_ (woody history), etc.


----------



## bibax

In Czech *dřevní* has both meanings:

1. from dřevo: woody (dřevní odpad = wood waste);
2. from dříve: primaeval, early (dřevní časy = olden times);


----------



## marco_2

In Polish *drewniany *(made of wood), in some expressions *drzewny, e.g. papier drzewny *(wood paper), *spirytus drzewny *(methylated spirit), *węgiel drzewny *(charcoal). However we have also an old adverb in comparative form *drzewiej, *which means "in old times, formerly", used very rarely in an archaic style.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech *dřevěný*, Slovak *drevený* - made of wood
Czech *dřevní, dřevný*, Slovak *drevný* - used in some expressions; also 'related to wood'

In some cases both are possible.

Only in Czech *dřevní* is used in the meaning of primaeval with time expressions, not *drevný* in Slovak.



marco_2 said:


> However we have also an old adverb in comparative form *drzewiej, *which means "in old times, formerly", used very rarely in an archaic style.



In Czech *dříve* or *dřív* means "sooner, earlier, formerly, previously" and it's normal and common word.


----------



## vianie

ilocas2 said:


> Only in Czech *dřevní* is used in the meaning of primaeval with time expressions, not *drevný* in Slovak.


 
Evidently, considering there's *drievny* in Slovak. Even though it's not used in modern Slovak anymore, it still can be used in modern _krásna literatúra. _The same's valid for the particle *driev*.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*dreven* = wooden (archaic)
*drven* = wooden (rare)
(*lesen* = wooden)
*drevesen* = pertaining to trees, arboral
*drevesnat* = forested, wooded, woody, sylvan
*drevesast* = tree-like

Source: adapted from SSKJ


----------



## vianie

Slovak: *drvený* (a very common technicality) - broken, crushed, milled, stamped


----------



## _esperanza_

Hope you don't mind if I interrupt your wooden discussion by my humble observations 

When I hear Polish *nagle* (suddenly) it always takes me some time to realize what it has nothing to do with Russian *нагло* (insolently).  While Serbian *нагло* means quickly. 
Another confiusing Polish word is *kilka* (several), cause Russian *килька* is a small fish.


----------



## jazyk

Czech poměr / Slovak pomer = relation(ship), proportion, ratio, attitude.
Polish pomiar = measurement.


----------



## ilocas2

_esperanza_ said:


> When I hear Polish *nagle* (suddenly) it always takes me some time to realize what it has nothing to do with Russian *нагло* (insolently).  While Serbian *нагло* means quickly.



Czech / Slovak: *náhle* = suddenly


----------



## Aleksey Groz

ilocas2 said:


> Czech / Slovak: *náhle* = suddenly



In Serbian/BCS *naglo*=suddenly

BCS *rano*- Czech*brze* - English *early*
BCS *brzo*- Czech*rychle* - English*quickly*
BCS *jutro*- Czech*rano* - English *morning*


----------



## ilocas2

Aleksey Groz said:


> BCS *rano*- Czech*brze* - English *early*
> BCS *brzo*- Czech*rychle* - English*quickly*
> BCS *jutro*- Czech*rano* - English *morning*



Čau

just small corrections 

Czech - *brzo* or *brzy* - soon, early
Czech - *ráno* - morning; *jitro* - morning (archaically or poetically), but greeting "Dobré jitro" is normal, nevertheless "Dobré ráno" is more common.


----------



## nonik

BCS *rano*- Czech *brze* - English *early*


 also in Czech.....*raný = early*


*Rané* brambory........*early* potatoes

*Raný* středověk....*early* middle ages

Trhali jsme *rané* třešně...................We culled *early* cherries.

Tvrz pochází z období* rané* gotiky.........The fortress dates from the *early* Gothic period.

Jeho *raná *díla se vyznačují typickými mladickými ideály.........His *early *works are characterized by typical youthful ideals.


----------



## Sobakus

Russian:
*древний* = ancient
*древесный* = pertaining to a tree (a loan from south Slavic)
*деревянный* = wooden
*рано* = early
*борзо* = quickly, insolently(compare with *нагло* which even lost its primary meaning)
*утро* = morning


----------



## marco_2

Aleksey Groz said:


> In Serbian/BCS *naglo*=suddenly
> 
> BCS *rano*- Czech*brze* - English *early*
> BCS *brzo*- Czech*rychle* - English*quickly*
> BCS *jutro*- Czech*rano* - English *morning*


 
Polish *jutro - *English *tomorrow*

And Polish *ranny *has two meanings: 1) an adjective from *rano *(morning); you can also say *poranny, *and 2) wounded.


----------



## _esperanza_

Polish *konieczność* = necessity
Russian *конечность* = an extremity

Polish *wróżka* = a fortune-teller
Russian *врушка* = a little liar


----------



## Aleksey Groz

ilocas2 said:


> Čau
> 
> just small corrections
> 
> Czech - *brzo* or *brzy* - soon, early
> Czech - *ráno* - morning; *jitro* - morning (archaically or poetically), but greeting "Dobré jitro" is normal, nevertheless "Dobré ráno" is more common.



Jo, pro ráno jsem vedel, ale nemam čarky na sve tastarure. Pro brze opravdu nebyl jsem jisty. 

How often do you use  Dobré jitro/Dobré ráno? I can't recall that I've ever heard that....


----------



## ilocas2

Aleksey Groz said:


> Jo, pro ráno jsem vedel, ale nemam čarky na sve tastarure. Pro brze opravdu nebyl jsem jisty.
> 
> How often do you use  Dobré jitro/Dobré ráno? I can't recall that I've ever heard that....



Firstly, that Czech sentence contains many errors, but I won't correct it. After all, we have to use English in this thread.

tastatura = klávesnice in Czech

Dobré jitro, Dobré ráno - They are used quite often in radio, television, or when teacher comes into the classroom in the morning, or somewhere in the work, it's rather a formal greeting. I know people who say these greetings often in normal life, I don't say it. Mostly people say "Dobrý den" in the morning. I think these things depend on the concrete person.


----------



## vianie

Polish - Czech - Slovak

*przekonanie* - přesvědčení - presvedčenie = certitude, conviction

przezwyciężenie - *překonání* - *prekonanie* = overcome, overpass


----------



## marco_2

vianie said:


> Polish - Czech - Slovak
> 
> *przekonanie* - přesvědčení - presvedčenie = certitude, conviction


 
In Polish we also use the word *przeświadczenie *instead of *przekonanie*, but it is more formal and a bit archaic.


----------



## Henry Higgins

_esperanza_ said:


> While Serbian *нагло* means quickly.



Sometimes it can be used as a translation, but, not exactly. The closest meaning is: *abruptly, suddenly, rashly.*


----------



## Henry Higgins

_esperanza_ said:


> Polish *konieczność* = necessity
> Russian *конечность* = an extremity



Serbian (BCMS) 
*konačnost* = antonym from infinity; finality; definiteness
*beskonačnost* = infinity.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *šťáva* / Slovak: *šťava* = juice

Polish: *szczawa* - kind of mineral water


----------



## leporelo

Slovak - záchod - WC
Czech - záchod - WC
BCS - zahod - WC

Polish - zachód - West
Slovenian - zahod - West

Upper Sorbian - zachod - entry
Lower Sorbian - zachod - entry


----------



## _esperanza_

leporelo said:


> Slovak - záchod - WC
> Czech - záchod - WC
> BCS - zahod - WC
> 
> Polish - zachód - West
> Slovenian - zahod - West
> 
> Upper Sorbian - zachod - entry
> Lower Sorbian - zachod - entry



Russian заход - a sunset or an attempt


----------



## Ben Jamin

marco_2 said:


> In Polish we also use the word *przeświadczenie *instead of *przekonanie*, but it is more formal and a bit archaic.


*Przeświadczenie *is not quite the same as *przekonanie.*
*przekonanie =* conviction, idea, usually about ideological matters
(political, religious)
*przeświadczenie =* conviction about a fact, belief that something has happened, often quite trivial (for example that one has locked the door or has payed back money to a friend

One may be persecuted or fight for one's own *przekonanie* but not *przeświadczenie.*
The difference between the two has nothing to do with formality, and *przeświadczenie* is by no means archaic.


----------



## marco_2

_esperanza_ said:


> Russian заход - a sunset or an attempt


 
According to my _Полный словарь русскаго и польскаго языка _printed in 1888 the word *заходъ *was also used in the meaning *WC. *


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

leporelo said:


> Slovak - záchod - WC
> Czech - záchod - WC
> BCS - zahod - WC
> 
> Polish - zachód - West
> Slovenian - zahod - West, sunset
> 
> Upper Sorbian - zachod - entry
> Lower Sorbian - zachod - entry


 
+ another meaning in Slovenian


----------



## vianie

Thank you both, marco_2 and Ben Jamin, I find this matter illuminative in deed.

"to persuade" or "gain over" is one of the meanings of the Slovak *prekonať* and Czech *překonat(i)* I had not been pausing on before in the way of: Tylko w przekonaniu jest wyzwolenie i zbawienie!


----------



## Wikislav

leporelo said:


> Slovak - záchod - WC
> Czech - záchod - WC
> BCS - zahod - WC
> Polish - zachód - West
> Slovenian - zahod - West
> Upper Sorbian - zachod - entry
> Lower Sorbian - zachod - entry
> _added (by Triglav National Park), Slovenian: zahod = West_, sunset


Croatian-_standard:_ *zâ*hod = WC
Croat-_Kaykavian:_ zeh*ód* = sunset, West; *zã*hot = WC
Croat-_Chakavian:_ zah*õy* = sunset, West; kond*òt* = WC


----------



## System shutdown

I'm still on the first page 

In Slovenian, trudna is not official word, but yes, it means tired.
The correct Slovenian word for tired would be utrujen(-a)


----------



## Istriano

Napój (Polish, Slovak) = juice or beverage 
Napoj (Croatian) = food for pigs


----------



## Aleksey Groz

Istriano said:


> Napój (Polish, Slovak) = juice or beverage


As I know, both in Polish and Slovak, napój/nápoj means olny beverage/drink. Juice in Slovak is št'ava and in Polish is sok.


----------



## Istriano

I don't know, on the multivitamin juice I like to drink, they use _juice_, _sok _


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS: *mogućnost* = possibility, likelihood, option

Slovenian: *mogočnost* = mightiness, omnipotence
(*možnost* = possibility, likelihood, option)


----------



## SkyScout

In reviewing the efforts of the Panslavists working with Novoslovienskij and Slovjanski, I see how difficult it is to create a workable panslavic vocabulary!


----------



## Sobakus

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS: *mogućnost* = possibility, likelihood, option
> 
> Slovenian: *mogočnost* = mightiness, omnipotence
> (*možnost* = possibility, likelihood, option)



Russian:
*могучесть* = mightiness
*возможность* = possibility, opportunity


----------



## SkyScout

Sobakus said:


> Russian:
> *могучесть* = mightiness


I have never seen this word before.
Perhaps you have created a new word for our Russian vocabulary!! 
Certainly, I would understand it.
I know:
*могущество
могущественный*


----------



## Sobakus

SkyScout said:


> I have never seen this word before.
> Perhaps you have created a new word for our Russian vocabulary!!
> Certainly, I would understand it.
> I know:
> *могущество
> могущественный*



Yeah well, могущество is might or power in abstract sense(the word is South Slavic), the adjective means the same. Могучий is mighty in physical sense and is native, though могучесть is a rare word I agree, there are no богатыри around anymore


----------



## SkyScout

I like the word!!
We will make it a _fashionable _word!!


----------



## Aleksey Groz

Sobakus said:


> Yeah well, могущество is might or power in abstract sense(the word is South Slavic)



Do you have, maybe, some list of South Slavic words in Russian? I'd be very glad to have that! I found a list of Russian words in Serbian. It's quite impressive! It would be interesting to follow the traces of vocabular exchange between this two languages.


----------



## nonik

sorry for out off topic

Aleksey...go to library, take any basic vocabulary of old slavic language (cyril-method) and look on it, propably some 80-90% words from that time, is well known beetwen all slavic languages, maybe some of them are archaism, but still very understandable. I did it, and was very suprised.


----------



## Aleksey Groz

nonik said:


> sorry for out off topic
> 
> Aleksey...go to library, take any basic vocabulary of old slavic language (cyril-method) and look on it, propably some 80-90% words from that time, is well known beetwen all slavic languages, maybe some of them are archaism, but still very understandable. I did it, and was very suprised.



Oh, so you consider it as a part of the First Southern Influence? In that case, many of those words are, as you mentioned, common to all Slavic language and they are part of Old Slavic. Because of that, I wouldn't name it as a strictly South Slavic. I understood Sobakus's that those words are from some later period. Probably, I was wrong... 

And sorry for off topic, but this is also, somehow, related...


----------



## Istriano

leporelo said:


> Slovak - záchod - WC
> Czech - záchod - WC
> BCS - zahod - WC
> 
> Polish - zachód - West
> Slovenian - zahod - West
> 
> Upper Sorbian - zachod - entry
> Lower Sorbian - zachod - entry




*Poljski zahod *in Croatian means
an improvised loo (in the field, outside the house) 

It does not mean Western Poland.


----------



## Aleksey Groz

Istriano said:


> *Poljski zahod *in Croatian means
> an improvised loo (in the field, outside the house)
> 
> It does not mean Western Poland.



Haha... same in Serbian. Also *poljska bolnica* means improvised hospital, usually a military hospital during the war operation. And *poljski  krevet* means cot, tent bed. Anyway, adjective *poljski*, beside it means Polish, in BCS means also and *external, in the field, in the countryside*.

For me it was interesting that few times when BCS speakers in some context say ''polako'', Polish understand that as a ''Southern variant of word Polish'' and react on it. In BCS, anyway, ''polako'' means slowly


----------



## Aleksey Groz

Czech *pomalu* - slowly
BCS *pomalo* - a little bit, now and then


----------



## Wikislav

Aleksey Groz said:


> Czech *pomalu* - slowly
> BCS *pomalo* - a little bit, now and then


It is not its meaning in entire Croatian, but only in the formal administrative standard rarer in usual speaking. Especially in Kaykavian and Chakavian, and in influenced major cities as Zagreb and Rijeka, it is justly as in Czech: *pomâlo* = _slowly, gradually_.


----------



## Aleksey Groz

Wikislav said:


> It is not its meaning in entire Croatian, but only in the formal administrative standard rarer in usual speaking. Especially in Kaykavian and Chakavian, and in influenced major cities as Zagreb and Rijeka, it is justly as in Czech: *pomâlo* = _slowly, gradually_.



I believe it's like that, but when I use term BCS, I consider only standard languages, respectively, only Shtokavian.


----------



## SkyScout

Aleksey Groz said:


> I believe it's like that, but when I use term BCS, I consider only standard languages, respectively, only Shtokavian.


QUESTION:  So is "pomalo" understood throughout Croatia (and Serbia) as "slowly"?


----------



## Sobakus

Aleksey Groz said:


> Oh, so you consider it as a part of the First Southern Influence? In that case, many of those words are, as you mentioned, common to all Slavic language and they are part of Old Slavic. Because of that, I wouldn't name it as a strictly South Slavic. I understood Sobakus's that those words are from some later period. Probably, I was wrong...
> 
> And sorry for off topic, but this is also, somehow, related...



These words are indeed borrowed from Old Church Slavonic, and virtually all of those borrowings have or have had an East Slavic variant, so they don't come from Common Slavic. Standard Russian prefers the OCS versions usually, as the native sound colloquial.

Russian *помалу* = in little amounts, gradually; usually used in the following expression:
*мало-помалу* = little by little, also the same as above


----------



## SkyScout

So, if you were give the responsibility to choose a _"panslavic"_ word for:

*SLOW
SLOWLY*

what would you choose?
_(tj: a word that would be most universally understood by all Slavic language speakers?)_


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

SkyScout said:


> So, if you were give the responsibility to choose a _"panslavic"_ word for:
> 
> *SLOW*
> *SLOWLY*
> 
> what would you choose?
> _(tj: a word that would be most universally understood by all Slavic language speakers?)_


 
I don't know (and you should really start a new thread for your question, since this one is about false friends), but it can't possibly be the Slovenian word *počasi* (= slowly), since *počasí* means "weather" in Czech!


----------



## Aleksey Groz

SkyScout said:


> QUESTION:  So is "pomalo" understood throughout Croatia (and Serbia) as "slowly"?



No. Only in parts of Croatia where Chakavian and Kaykavian dialects are spoken it means ''slowly''. In standard Croatian, Serbian, Bosnian and Montenegrin (that means in Shtokavian dialect as the only official one) the meaning of the word is ''a little bit'', ''now and then''. Even in those Chakavian and Kaykavian regions, people understand (of course) standard language and in official communication (e.g. when they speak standard language) they use ''pomalo'' in Shtokavian way of meaning.


----------



## Aleksey Groz

Sobakus said:


> Russian *помалу* = in little amounts, gradually; usually used in the following expression:
> *мало-помалу* = little by little, also the same as above



It's exactly the same meaning and usage of the expression in standard BCS (e.g. Shtokavian):  malo-pomalo = little by little


----------



## Sobakus

SkyScout said:


> So, if you were give the responsibility to choose a _"panslavic"_ word for:
> 
> *SLOW
> SLOWLY*
> 
> what would you choose?
> _(tj: a word that would be most universally understood by all Slavic language speakers?)_



It surely can't be malo, because it means a little.
In Russian:
*медленно* = slowly
However, in most other languages it means all sorts of different things usually related to "weak, tired".


----------



## Giga4

w prawo - in Polish means turn right  - pravo - in Croatian means go strait ahead (once I got lost asking the way in Polish in Croatia or Slovenia)


----------



## Istriano

SkyScout said:


> QUESTION:  So is "pomalo" understood throughout Croatia (and Serbia) as "slowly"?




Not quite, more like ''gradually''

There's song of Karma:
_
malo malo pomalo_
bit by bit, gradually


_Kako si?
-Ide pomalo_.   (Not bad, but I could be better)


----------



## Istriano

Giga4 said:


> w prawo - in Polish means turn right  - pravo - in Croatian means go strait ahead (once I got lost asking the way in Polish in Croatia or Slovenia)




_Pravo _means right in Croatian _(You're right_.  U pravu si).
_Pravo na izbor_  Right to choose.

When it means opposite of the left, it's said: _desno_. (desno i lijevo).

_Pravo _means _straight ahead_ in Serbian.  It's not used much in Croatia.
In Croatia, it's _ravno _(which literally means ''flat'').
In spoken Croatian, *drito *is very much used, it means ''straight ahead'',
and it comes from Italian _diritto_. 

So, to get your bearings  in Croatia, you need to know
_lijevo _(left), _desno _(right), _ravno _(ahead), _drito _(straight ahead), _vizavi/nasuprot_ (right across the street), iza (_back_)


----------



## Istriano

*Gummy Bear *in Polish* - Gumi Miś   *

_Miš _is mouse in Croatian, not a _bear _(medvjed).


----------



## Aleksey Groz

Istriano said:


> *Gummy Bear *in Polish* - Gumi Miś *
> 
> _Miš _is mouse in Croatian, not a _bear _(medvjed).


 
That's because in BCS we don't make diffenrence between ''soft'' and ''hard'' vocals. Miś is bear, but myš is miš (mouse).
For a long time I thought that this song ( MOD EDIT: Please see below) is about mouse, but it's about teddy bear


----------



## bibax

In fact Miś doesn't mean "bear". Bear is always *medu-jed in all Slavic languages.

Miś, Míša, Миша (remember Misha the bear, OG Moscow 1980) is Mike (Michael). For some reasons we usually call the bears Mishas (Mikes).

In Czech Miška (little Mike/Michaela) and myška (little mouse) are homophones.


----------



## Ben Jamin

bibax said:


> In fact Miś doesn't mean "bear". Bear is always *medu-jed in all Slavic languages.
> 
> Miś, Míša, Миша (remember Misha the bear, OG Moscow 1980) is Mike (Michael). For some reasons we usually call the bears Mishas (Mikes).
> 
> In Czech Miška (little Mike/Michaela) and myška (little mouse) are homophones.


 
In Polish 'miś' means basically a teddy bear, but is used also as a pet name for a bear. It is the same as 'mishka' in Russian.


----------



## jazyk

Czech jelito = black pudding, blood sausage. 
Polish jelito = intestine.


----------



## natasha2000

bibax said:


> In Czech Miška (little Mike/Michaela) and myška (little mouse) are homophones.


In Serbian, "miška" means armpit...


----------



## Sobakus

natasha2000 said:


> In Serbian, "miška" means armpit...



In Russian it's *подмышка*


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*Miša* (dim. *Miška*) = _female name_
*Mišo* (dim. *Miško*) = _male name_
*miška* = little mouse
*pazduha* = armpit


----------



## Istriano

Is feminine gender of *miš * in Slovenian (_ena miš_) due to German influence (_eine Maus_)?
Here it's masculine:_ jedan miš._


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Istriano said:


> Is feminine gender of *miš *in Slovenian (_ena miš_) due to German influence (_eine Maus_)?
> Here it's masculine:_ jedan miš._


 
It's possible, but according to THIS thread, it's feminine in most Slavic languages, so I doubt it. (By the way, *miš* is masculine in the Bela Krajina dialect of Slovenian, which has many features transitional to Croatian.)


----------



## Wikislav

jazyk said:


> Czech jelito = black pudding, blood sausage.
> Polish jelito = intestine.


After my knowledge, the mentioned 'jelito' is now completely absent in BCS standards in any signification. But it persisted as an early Slavic archaism in the Chakavian dialect of Adriatic islanders: _jel*ý*to_ = intestine, also as in Polish.


----------



## xpictianoc

Polish - śliczna (lovely, very nice f.)
BSC - slična  (similar f.)

Polish - używać (to use)
BSC - uživati (to have a good time)

Polish - kutia (reginal christmas dish made of poppyseed, wheat, nuts, honey, raisins) similar to serbian koljivo
BSC - kutija (box)


----------



## bibax

Czech:

sličná, sličný = pretty f., handsome m. (Filip IV. Sličný = Philippe IV le Bel);

užívati = to use;
užívati si = to have a good time;


----------



## Aleksey Groz

xpictianoc said:


> Polish - używać (to use)
> BSC - uživati (to have a good time)



Uživati also can have and a connotation of to use.
For example: Uživati građanska prava - To use/To have opportunity to use civic rights. 
But you are right. I lower register this verb is mainly used as enjoy.


----------



## Sobakus

Russian *уживаться* = get along with smb


----------



## Duya

Aleksey Groz said:


> Uživati also can have and a connotation of to use.
> For example: Uživati građanska prava - To use/To have opportunity to use civic rights.
> But you are right. I lower register this verb is mainly used as enjoy.



But English "enjoy" can be used in the identical set of meanings:

http://www.wordreference.com/definition/enjoy


> enjoy/ɪnˈʤɔɪ/﻿
> ▶verb
> 
> 1 take pleasure in.
> 
> 
> 2 possess and benefit from: _the new generation enjoy better health_.



For more of meaning 2), google e.g. "enjoy civil rights"


----------



## jazyk

Czech obřady / Slovak obrady = ceremonies, rites.
Polish obrady = proceedings.


----------



## marco_2

jazyk said:


> Czech obřady / Slovak obrady = ceremonies, rites.
> Polish obrady = proceedings.


 
And Polish *obrzędy *= rites, ceremonies


----------



## jazyk

Partially false:

Czech vysvětlit / Slovak vysvetliť = to explain, to expound, to clarify.
Polish wyświetlić = as above plus to screen, to project.


----------



## jazyk

Czech narazit / Slovak naraziť = hit, strike, meet by chance, jam on.
Polish narazić = expose, jeopardize, endanger.


----------



## 5538858

> Laska se ne wypina i ne wydyma se, which in Polish means sth quite different



"Laska se ne wypina i ne wydyma se" 
means in Polish
"Chick ain't showing her ass and you ain't screw her"

I don't know if I used ain't correctly but when you use "se" instead of "się" it is very colloquial. When you use it in public you sound uneducated.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS: *krivica* = guilt

Slovenian: *krivica* = injustice
(*krivda* = guilt)

(A mix-up of these false friends happened during Slovenian TV coverage of Ratko Mladić's recent arrest.)


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*křivda* = injustice;
*křivice* = rachitis (rickets);
*křivítko* = French curve;

(guilt = *vina*)


----------



## Sobakus

Russian:
*кривда* = falsehood, lie, untruth; a direct opposite to правда, somewhat archaic/colloquial
*вина* = guilt


----------



## Duya

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS: *krivica* = guilt
> 
> Slovenian: *krivica* = injustice
> (*krivda* = guilt)
> 
> (A mix-up of these false friends happened during Slovenian TV coverage of Ratko Mladić's recent arrest.)



and, to complete the mix-up, _krivda_ in BCS means "injustice". (_nepravda_ is more common, _krivda_ is sort of pun.)


----------



## Sobakus

Duya said:


> (_nepravda_ is more common, _krivda_ is sort of pun.)



Haha, that's exactly the case in Russian too!


----------



## Orlin

Sobakus said:


> Russian:
> *кривда* = falsehood, lie, untruth; a direct opposite to правда, somewhat archaic/colloquial
> *вина* = guilt


 


Duya said:


> and, to complete the mix-up, _krivda_ in BCS means "injustice". (_nepravda_ is more common, _krivda_ is sort of pun.)


 


Sobakus said:


> Haha, that's exactly the case in Russian too!


The same for Bulgarian.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *nepravda* = untruth


Slovenian: *živec* / BCS: *živac* = nerve

Czech: *živec* = feldspar


----------



## Azori

Russian: *школьник* = schoolboy

Slovak: *školník* = school caretaker, janitor (*školák* = schoolboy)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

lior neith said:


> Russian: *школьник* = schoolboy
> 
> Slovak: *školník* = school caretaker, janitor (*školák* = schoolboy)


 
Slovenian:
*šolnik* =  a school's faculty member (usually a teacher or a headmaster)
*šolar* = schoolboy


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *školník, školák* - the same as in Slovak


----------



## Sobakus

Russian: *школяр* = schoolboy (jokingly, patronisingly)


----------



## Azori

Polish: *słonecznik* = sunflower

Slovak: *slnečník* = parasol, sunshade, (beach) umbrella (*slnečnica* = sunflower)


----------



## _esperanza_

Serbian *слово/slovo* - a letter
Russian *слово* - a word
Serbian *реч/reč* - a word
Russian *речь* - speech

Serbian *крушка/kruška* - a pear
Russian *крушка* - a mug (Now I can puzzle people saying that I ate mugs in Montenegro )

Serbian *vrendi/вредни* - valuable
Russian *внедный* - harmful

I wonder if the word 'vrednost' means anything in other Slavic languages


----------



## marco_2

_esperanza_ said:


> Russian *вредный* - harmful
> 
> I wonder if the word 'vrednost' means anything in other Slavic languages



In colloquial Polish we use the adjective *wredny *and it is probably a Russicism, but it means something like _scurvy, loathsome _(like Russian гнусный, зловредный, каверзный) and refers only to people.


----------



## nonik

srb/croatia.......uvreda, uvrijediti - insult, offend
                     uvrijeđen...insulted

vrijediti...be valid, be worth
vrijedan...valuable

cz...vřed...ulcer


----------



## marco_2

nonik said:


> cz...vřed...ulcer



I forgot about *wrzód - *ulcer. And as a result of Ukrainian *вередити - вережений *we also have a verb *nadwerężyć -*_to impair, to weaken _in Polish


----------



## Istriano

BCMS: _
ulcer _= čir, vr*ije*d, ulkus
_ulcerous _= čirni, vr*je*dan, ulkusni

vr*ije*dan = _worthy_
vr*ije*dan = _industrious, hard-working_


----------



## Orlin

Bosnian _teniske_, Bulgarian _тениски_ (see here).


----------



## nonik

cz......tenisky, kecky........sport shoes


----------



## jazyk

Czech/Slovak zmrzlina = icecream.
Polish zmarzlina = frozen ground.


----------



## Bog Svarog

Macedonian: свирка = a musical show / concert
Bulgarian: свирка = a certain sexual act performed on a man....*cough*


----------



## Orlin

Bog Svarog said:


> Bulgarian: свирка = a certain sexual act performed on a man....*cough*


Съгласен съм с това, що се отнася до *жаргонното* значение на думата. Иначе у нас *свирка е и музикален инструмент или друго устройство, издаващо звук при продухване на въздух *(например такава има спортният съдия, полицаят или железничарят за сигнализиране при нужда). Тази дума все пак произлиза от глагола _свиря_, който значи почти същото като BCS _svirati_, т. е. е "съвсем безобиден" (основната разлика е, че у нас освен музициране може да изразява и звуково сигнализиране - например по служба при професиите, споменати по-горе).


----------



## bibax

Czech: *svírka* is a technical term (derived from the verb _svírati_ = to clench, to hold).

For example:

*lanová svírka* = a mechanical device that attaches to the rope and can only slide up, not down (an ascender);

*přepojovací svírka* = switchboard jack (in telephony);

Other technical terms (with different meaning) derived from the same verb: _svěrka, svorka_.


----------



## marco_2

Polish: *gałka - *knob; ball; knurl

Russian: *галка *- jackdaw


----------



## pawel_zet

bibax said:


> Czech: *svírka* is a technical term (derived from the verb _svírati_ = to clench, to hold).


In Polish: _świr _is sb crazy (_świrka _sounds like a female form of _świr _but nobody uses it in Poland).
We have also a verb _świrować _= to behave like crazy


----------



## jazyk

Czech chám = villain, serf; cad, villain; sperm.
Polish cham = lout, boor.


----------



## Sobakus

jazyk said:


> Czech chám = villain, serf; cad, villain; sperm.
> Polish cham = lout, boor.


+ Russian хам = lout, boor.


----------



## jazyk

Czech pomalu/Slovak pomaly = slowly.
Croatian pomalo = a little.


----------



## itreius

jazyk said:


> Czech pomalu/Slovak pomaly = slowly.
> Croatian pomalo = a little.


+ Croatian dialectal
pomalu/pomale = slowly


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *bylina* = herb, herbaceous plant

Polish: *bylina* = perennial plant


----------



## jazyk

> Slovak: *bylina* = herb, herbaceous plant


Same as Czech.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jazyk said:


> Czech chám = villain, serf; cad, villain; sperm.
> Polish cham = lout, boor.


But also: Polish: serf


----------



## inter1908

pawel_zet said:


> In Polish: _świr _is sb crazy (_świrka _sounds like a female form of _świr _but nobody uses it in Poland).
> We have also a verb _świrować _= to behave like crazy



Which also can be used as "świrować (na) kogoś innego", which is a slang way to say "to act like someone else", for example "ten typ świruje filozofa", translates to "this guy is acting like he was a philosopher".

And "Świr" is also a pseudonym of the ex-footballer Piotr Świerczewski 



			
				jazyk said:
			
		

> Czech pomalu/Slovak pomaly = slowly.
> Croatian pomalo = a little.



Polish pomału = slowly.



			
				marco2 said:
			
		

> Polish: gałka - knob; ball; knurl



In Polish slang: robić gałę/gałkę - to give a blowjob.


----------



## Ben Jamin

bibax said:


> Czech: *svírka* is a technical term (derived from the verb _svírati_ = to clench, to hold).


How do you pronounce "v" in "svirka"? As a "v" or as an "f"?


----------



## bibax

It is an exception from the assimilation rule. Although s is voiceless and v is voiced, s is pronounced as s (and not z) and v is pronounced as v (and not f). Similarly _tvůj_ is pronounced [tvu:j], _k vám_ is pronounced [kva:m]. However in some dialects the pronounciation is [tfu:j] and [kfa:m] (according F. Trávníček).

There is a possibility that in some positions (e.g. in _dva_, _k vám_) v is pronounced bilabiallly (nearly like English w) or as a semivowel.


----------



## Ben Jamin

bibax said:


> It is an exception from the assimilation rule. Although s is voiceless and v is voiced, s is pronounced as s (and not z) and v is pronounced as v (and not f). Similarly _tvůj_ is pronounced [tvu:j], _k vám_ is pronounced [kva:m]. However in some dialects the pronounciation is [tfu:j] and [kfa:m] (according F. Trávníček).
> 
> There is a possibility that in some positions (e.g. in _dva_, _k vám_) v is pronounced bilabiallly (nearly like English w) or as a semivowel.


Thank you! If this is of interest for you, in Polish only zvirka or sfirka is possible, two consonants after each other will always have the same sounding.


----------



## jazyk

Czech úkol = task, mission, job, homework.
Russian укол (ukol) = prick, jab, injection, jabe.


----------



## inter1908

Polish *ukłuł* = past tense third person masculine form of verb *ukłuć* - to sting.


----------



## Azori

jazyk said:


> Czech úkol = task, mission, job, homework.
> Russian укол (ukol) = prick, jab, injection, jabe.


Slovak: *úkol* = piecework


----------



## bibax

In fact the primary meaning of *úkol* is _'share, portion'_ (like in _'to have a share in something')_. Historically *úkol* was a portion of a tax (podíl na dani), *úkolník* was a taxpayer of such tax (repartiční daň). Nowadays it is mostly a portion of a work: _'dáti někomu (dílčí) úkol'_.

*úkol* is derived from the verb _kláti_, similarly like _úsek_ (= section) from _sekati_ (= to cut, to chop, Lat. secare);

*úkol* is also a portion of a field;

It would be interesting what *укол* and *ukoł* originally meant in Russian and Polish.


----------



## inter1908

I can't find *ukoł* in any dictionary.


----------



## jazyk

> In fact the primary meaning of *úkol* is _'share, portion'_ (like in _'to have a share in something')_.


If by _primary_, you mean number 3, you may be right. If you mean number 1, I disagree.


----------



## bibax

I should choose the meaning number 7a (primary = original, not subordinate, fundamental), as *úkol* can mean

- a portion of a work
- a portion of a tax
- a portion of a field
- a portion of ....... (loot, plunder, etc.)


----------



## jazyk

Beware that your "definition" is only found in etymological dictionaries  and is not borne out by any standard reference materials. I dare say  that hardly any Czech nowadays uses or is familiar with the definition  you have provided us with. Anyway, this discussion is off-topic.


----------



## bibax

Now I have found another meaning of the Russian word *укол* than '_injection'_ (as it is in _Как делать *укол* собаке_):


> УКОЛ — муж. пай, часть, доля; вологод. мера земли, тягло, надел



пай, часть, доля = share, portion;
тягло = a historical tax in Russia (система денежных и натуральных государственных повинностей крестьян и посадских людей в Русском государстве XV — нач. XVIII в.);

This meaning of *укол* is practically identical with the original meaning of *úkol* in Czech.


----------



## pawel_zet

Czech vepřová panenka = Eng. pork tenderloid
Polish wieprzowa panienka = Eng. pork maid


----------



## Sobakus

itreius said:


> + Croatian dialectal
> pomalu/pomale = slowly


Russian: *помалу* = in small quantities; gradually; slowly


lior neith said:


> Slovak: *bylina* = herb, herbaceous plant
> 
> Polish: *bylina* = perennial plant


Russian: *былинка* = a small blade of grass
*былина* = a heroic epic (from быль = "something that has been")


bibax said:


> *úkol* is derived from the verb _kláti_, similarly like _úsek_ (= section) from _sekati_ (= to cut, to chop, Lat. secare);
> 
> It would be interesting what *укол* and *ukoł* originally meant in Russian and Polish.


And what does _kláti_ mean? Because *колоть* in Russian means either "to prick" or "to break, to split, chop". I can't really derive the "share" meaning from any of these..


----------



## bibax

> And what does kláti mean? Because колоть in Russian means either "to prick" or "to break, to split, chop". I can't really derive the "share" meaning from any of these..


*kláti* (kolu, kůleš,...) means _'to thrust a sharp thing into something'_ (I think it is a Panslavic verb, OCS klati, koľo~). In meaning it is similar to the verb _síci/sekati_ (сечь). Hence the prefixed verbs _ukoliti _a _useknouti_. The verbal nouns *úkol* and *úsek* originally had similar meaning: a part separated from the whole by a sharp thing (a portion, section). Formally similar words: úděl (удел) from děliti (делить) and útes (утёс) from tesati (тесать).

Generally the verbal nouns often acquire different special meaning in various Slavic languages although their primary/generic meaning was the same. This thread is full of such examples (see CZ záchod = WC, PL zachód = west).


----------



## Sobakus

bibax said:


> *kláti* (kolu, kůleš,...) means _'to thrust a sharp thing into something'_ (I think it is a Panslavic verb, OCS klati, koľo~). In meaning it is similar to the verb _síci/sekati_ (сечь). Hence the prefixed verbs _ukoliti _a _useknouti_. The verbal nouns *úkol* and *úsek* originally had similar meaning: a part separated from the whole by a sharp thing (a portion, section). Formally similar words: úděl (удел) from děliti (делить) and útes (утёс) from tesati (тесать).
> 
> Generally the verbal nouns often acquire different special meaning in various Slavic languages although their primary/generic meaning was the same. This thread is full of such examples (see CZ záchod = WC, PL zachód = west).


Ah, but of course, silly me  Thanks!


----------



## marco_2

Polish: klapa - trapdoor; lapel; (colloquial) wash-out, foozle

Croatian: klapa - a form of traditional _a capella _singing


----------



## itreius

Croatian (BCS)

_starost_ - ~ age, old age

Czech

_starost_ - ~ trouble, worry, sorrow, concern


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian, Russian предел = limit.
BCS predeo (ek.); predio, predjel (ijek.) = landscape; surroundings.


----------



## Azori

Orlin said:


> Bulgarian, Russian предел = limit.
> BCS predeo (ek.); predio, predjel (ijek.) = landscape; surroundings.


Slovak: *predel* or *priedel* = boundary (line), divide, turning point


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

marco_2 said:


> Polish: klapa - trapdoor; lapel; (colloquial) wash-out, foozle
> 
> Croatian: klapa - a form of traditional _a capella _singing



Slovenian: *klapa* = gang, band (of people; not a musical ensemble); clapperboard (in film production)



Orlin said:


> Bulgarian, Russian предел = limit.
> BCS predeo (ek.); predio, predjel (ijek.) = landscape; surroundings.



Slovenian: *predel *= area, zone, part of a city or other geographical area, part of the human anatomy, enclosure (archaic), compartment (archaic)
(When stressed on the first syllable, *predel *= the masculine past participle of *presti* = to spin [e.g. wool, cotton, etc.]; to purr [what a cat does])

_Derived from SSKJ_


----------



## Azori

Czech: *dýně* = pumpkin

Slovak: *dyňa* = melon


----------



## marco_2

Polish: *dynia *= pumpkin
Russian: *дыня*, Ukrainian *диня *= melon

Polish: *arbuz *= watermelon
Ukrainian: *гарбуз *= pumpkin


----------



## Vulcho

Bulgarian: *диня* = watermelon


----------



## inter1908

marco_2 said:


> Polish: *dynia *= pumpkin


Also: head (in slang, not so common though)


----------



## Azori

Kind of similar

Czech: *coura* = bitch, whore, slut

BCS: *cura* = girl


----------



## marco_2

lior neith said:


> Kind of similar
> 
> Czech: *coura* = bitch, whore, slut
> 
> BCS: *cura* = girl



Polish: *córka *= daughter, it is diminutive from the older word *córa, *which we sometimes use jokingly.


----------



## itreius

Slovene

ven = ~out/outside (BCS van)

Kajkavian Croatian

ven = that one (BCS _onaj_; also _vende_ instead of _ond(j)e_)


----------



## Azori

Czech: *ven* / Slovak: *von* = out, outside


----------



## jazyk

Macedonian податок (podatok) = datum, information.
Polish podatek = tax.


----------



## itreius

Czech
zakázat = to forbid, to prohibit

BCS
zakazati = to fail, to malfunction, to arrange/schedule (a meeting)


----------



## inter1908

lior neith said:


> Czech: *ven* / Slovak: *von* = out, outside


Polish: 
won! = get the hell out (it's most likely cognate to the Slovak word)
won _m_ = Korean Won



itreius said:


> Czech
> zakázat = to forbid, to prohibit
> 
> BCS
> zakazati = to fail, to malfunction, to arrange/schedule (a meeting)


Polish: 
zakazać (perfective, imperfective: zakazywać) = to forbid, to prohibit


----------



## LilianaB

Zakazat means to order in Russian, as in to order food or to order somebody killed, to hire a hit man.


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*zakázať* = to forbid, to prohibit
*zákazka* = order, commission, contract
*zákazník* = customer, client


----------



## Ben Jamin

lior neith said:


> Slovak:
> 
> *zakázať* = to forbid, to prohibit
> *zákazka* = order, commission, contract
> *zákazník* = customer, client



How can those words coexist with so contradictory meanings in Slovak?


----------



## jazyk

It's the same thing in Czech: zakázat, zakázka and zákazník. They've never confused me.


----------



## LilianaB

How would you say an order that forbids something- zakaz?


----------



## francisgranada

LilianaB said:


> How would you say an order that forbids something- zakaz?



*Zákaz*.

And* kázať* (without the prefix za) means "to preach" in Slovak.


----------



## bibax

Yes, zákaz =  запрещение.

To order is objednati (perf.), objednávati (impf.), whence objednávka (= zakázka) and objednatel.


----------



## LilianaB

There is another pair of false friends: gadac. In Polish it means talk, informal use. In Russian it means to tell the future.


----------



## francisgranada

LilianaB said:


> There is another pair of false friends: gadac. In Polish it means talk, informal use. In Russian it means to tell the future.



In Slovak, the corresponding verb *hádať *means "to guess"


----------



## Azori

francisgranada said:


> And* kázať* (without the prefix za) means "to preach" in Slovak.


In Slovak *kázať* also means "to order" (to tell somebody to do something), "to command", "to instruct".


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

lior neith said:


> In Slovak *kázať* also means "to order" (to tell somebody to do something), "to command", "to instruct".



BCS: *kazati* = to say, to tell

Slovenian: *kazati* = to show


----------



## LilianaB

Kazac in Polish is also to order, but an order is nakaz. There is another pair of false friends: laska and laska in Slovak and Polish. In Slovak it is love, I think, in Polish it is a cane, unfortunately.


----------



## itreius

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS: *kazati* = to say, to tell
> 
> Slovenian: *kazati* = to show



Kazati also means _show_ in north western dialects of BCS. To me it seems like the word _kazati_ is avoided by many native Kajkavian speakers even when speaking Shtokavian -- possibly due to that. They tend to use the defective verb _veli_ much more often (i.e. _On veli_ in place of _On kaže_).


----------



## Kartof

*Казвам* means I say, I tell in Bulgarian


----------



## LilianaB

I think it can also be use in a phrase, what is your name: kak se kazbash? Is that right, in Bulgarian.


----------



## Kartof

LilianaB said:


> I think it can also be use in a phrase, what is your name: kak se kazbash? Is that right, in Bulgarian.


*Как се казваш? *(Kak se kazvash?) means "What is your name?" or literally "What do you call yourself?"  In this case, the verb is reflexive so the meaning of the verb is still the same but the subject relates to it differently.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I knew, thank you. I used the cyrillic b accidentally.


----------



## jazyk

Ben Jamin said:


> How can those words coexist with so contradictory meanings in Slovak?


I've found out there is an archaic zakázati se meaning to pledge, to commit oneself, to promise to do something:
— †zakázati se dok. (komu, že...; komu čím) zavázat se k něčemu, slíbit něco: na jejich objednání zakázal se (malíř) ochotně, že vymaluje jim obrázky i noty (Wint.); zakázali se mu (rakouská knížata Jindřichovi) pomocí ve válce (Pal.); — ned. zakazovati, z. se
http://ssjc.ujc.cas.cz/search.phpsl


----------



## itreius

BCS: *staviti *- to put/place something

Czech: *stavět *- to build


----------



## Azori

itreius said:


> BCS: *staviti *- to put/place something
> 
> Czech: *stavět *- to build


In Czech *stavět* means to put/place something, too (in Slovak *stavať*)


----------



## itreius

Oh well, that's what I get for checking wiktionary and not doing more research.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

itreius said:


> BCS: *staviti *- to put/place something
> 
> Czech: *stavět *- to build





lior neith said:


> In Czech *stavět* means to put/place something, too (in Slovak *stavať*)



Slovenian:

*staviti* = to bet

(*postaviti* = to put/place something)


----------



## Kartof

Bulgarian:
ставите = the joints
оставите = you(pl.) leave/place something


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

BCS: *narediti* = to order, to command

Slovenian: *narediti* = to make, to do


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> BCS: *narediti* = to order, to command
> 
> Slovenian: *narediti* = to make, to do


Slovak: *nariadiť* = to order, to command


----------



## Brainiac

Kartof said:


> Bulgarian:
> ставите = the joints
> оставите = you(pl.) leave/place something



*Serbian (BCS) *
*
sastaviti* (*саставити*) = to adjoin, put together, join together, agglutinate; to compose, to make up, to line up, to construct.....
*ostavit*i (*оставити*) = to leave (sb/sth), to abandon, to withdraw (from), to put aside, to quit, to give up....


*Bulgarian/Macedonian*
*карам се *- to brawl, quarrel, squabble, jangle, scold...

*Serbian* - The same but the first meaning is to f***, slang!!! (be careful! )


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

From one of the other threads:

BCS: *vir* = whirlpool, vortex

Slovenian: *vir* = source (of information, of a document, etc.); _also_ source (of a stream) _but_ *izvir* _is more common in this context_


----------



## iobyo

itreius said:


> Kazati also means _show_ in north western dialects of BCS. To me it seems like the word _kazati_ is avoided by many native Kajkavian speakers even when speaking Shtokavian -- possibly due to that. They tend to use the defective verb _veli_ much more often (i.e. _On veli_ in place of _On kaže_).



In Macedonian, _вели_ and _рече_ are, in a way, an aspectual pair; Macedonian uses _вели_ in many cases where BCS uses _kazivati_. Is that in any way similar to the situation in the dialects you talk about?

BTW, I always thought _kazati_ with the meaning "to show" was quite common:

_Dajem ti sve za tvoje lude godine;
Dajem, dajem sve za jedan poziv,
Da ti čujem glas;
Da mi kažeš put koji vodi do tebe;
Ti si moja odiseja;
Ti si moj spas.   _


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> From one of the other threads:
> 
> BCS: *vir* = whirlpool, vortex
> 
> Slovenian: *vir* = source (of information, of a document, etc.); _also_ source (of a stream) _but_ *izvir* _is more common in this context_


Slovak:

*vír* = whirlpool, vortex, swirl

*výr* = horned owl


----------



## Brainiac

TriglavNationalPark said:


> From one of the other threads:
> 
> BCS: *vir* = whirlpool, vortex
> 
> Slovenian: *vir* = source (of information, of a document, etc.); _also_ source (of a stream) _but_ *izvir* _is more common in this context_



This is interesting! 
Slovenian: *izvir *> BCS: *izvor* (spring)
We use *izvor *(but not *vir*) = source (of information, of a document, etc.)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Brainiac said:


> This is interesting!
> Slovenian: *izvir *> BCS: *izvor* (spring)
> We use *izvor *(but not *vir*) = source (of information, of a document, etc.)



*Izvor* also exists in Slovenian. It means "origin", and is closely related to, but semantically different from *vir/izvir* (= "source"); it's not used in the context of information or streams of water. (Cf. the meanings of "source" and "origin" in English.)


----------



## Brainiac

TriglavNationalPark said:


> *Izvor* also exists in Slovenian. It means "origin", and is closely related to, but semantically different from *vir/izvir* (= "source"); it's not used in the context of information or streams of water. (Cf. the meanings of "source" and "origin" in English.)



Thank you.
Before previous posting, I used Google Translate to check the meaning of Slovenian *izvir *- and GT said: *spring* (izvor, in Serbian). I didn't click on the word to see other meanings (the source, the spring, fountain).

When you type *izvor*, it says: *source*. (double click on word: origin)

So it seems that Serbian *izvor* can have the meanings of both Slovenian *izvor* and *izvir*.

We don't have noun *izvir* (or I've never heard of it), but we do have verb *izvirati*: to well (up), originate, emanate from sth...


----------



## vianie

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian: *staviti* = to bet



Slovak and Czech:
staviť (sa) and stavit (se) - bet
staviť sa and stavit se - be round


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

From one of our other threads:

BCS: *prepričati* = to retell
Slovenian: *prepričati* = to convince


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *područie* = subjection, thrall, dependence
Croatian: *područje* = region, district, area

Slovak: *snaha* = effort, endeavour
Croatian: *snaga* = strength, power

Slovak: *stanovať* = to camp in a tent
Croatian: *stanovati* = to reside, to dwell

Slovak: *sliediť* = to snoop around, to nose around
Croatian: *slijediti* = to follow

Slovak: *trčať* = to stick out / to be stuck/stranded, to sit around
Croatian: *trčati* = to run

Slovak: *závoj* = veil, haze, pall
Croatian: *zavoj* = bandage / bend, turn


----------



## Kartof

lior neith said:


> Slovak: *snaha* = effort, endeavour
> Croatian: *snaga* = strength, power



*снаха* (snaha) also means daughter-in-law in Bulgarian, though I'm sure it doesn't come from the same root.


----------



## Santanawinds

In Croatian (and perhaps BCS altogether, though I'm not sure) - snaha means daughter-in-law


----------



## marco_2

Kartof said:


> *снаха* (snaha) also means daughter-in-law in Bulgarian, though I'm sure it doesn't come from the same root.



In Bulgarian and Macedonian *snaga *means "waist".


----------



## Brainiac

marco_2 said:


> In Bulgarian and Macedonian *snaga *means "waist".



Are you sure? 
waist - појас, половината, половина, струкот (Macedonian)
waist - талия,талията,кръст, кръста, кръстите (Bulgarian)

BCS - Serbian *snaha *= *snaja*, *snajka* (<- colloquial) = daughter-in-law


----------



## Vulcho

In Bulgarian *снага = body*, but it is archaic.


----------



## marco_2

Brainiac said:


> Are you sure?
> waist - појас, половината, половина, струкот (Macedonian)
> waist - талия,талията,кръст, кръста, кръстите (Bulgarian)
> 
> BCS - Serbian *snaha *= *snaja*, *snajka* (<- colloquial) = daughter-in-law



OK, I should have used the word _figure _or _stature_, but I wasn't far from the original meaning:

"Севдината снага, мила мамо, крехка как топола..."  "Твойта равна снага, Дано, мермерна..."  and so on.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*snaga* = cleanliness

*trčiti* = to hit against, to crash


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

MOD NOTE: Several posts about the transliteration of "x" have been moved HERE.


----------



## Zaldozum

In Macedonian snaga is usually related to body strength, but it can be used for other objects like a vehicle or machine. I have never heard of it being used for a waist.


----------



## iobyo

Zaldozum said:


> In Macedonian snaga is usually related to body strength, but it can be used for other objects like a vehicle or machine. I have never heard of it being used for a waist.



No, the primary meaning of _снага _is a human body, mostly used to mean "figure", "physique":



_таа има модрини по снагата_ ("she has bruises on her body") 
_вита/тенка снага_ ("thin/slender/slim/supple figure/physique/body") and _убава снага _("beautiful/nice figure/physique/body") in many, many folk songs


----------



## Zaldozum

I knew it had something to do with the body. Perhaps it is a modest localism, but I have often heard it used in the following ways - колата нема снага (the car has no strength), играчот нема снага (the player has no strength/endurance), etc. Obviously in this context the word snaga doesn't specifically mean "figure".


----------



## iobyo

Macedonian: *перница* ('pillow')
BCS: *pernica*/*перница* ('pencil case', 'pencil box')

Both derived from the word for feather.


----------



## Azori

Polish: *ulewa* = downpour

Czech: *úleva* = relief, easement, alleviation (Slovak - *úľava*)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

iobyo said:


> Macedonian: *перница* ('pillow')
> BCS: *pernica*/*перница* ('pencil case', 'pencil box')
> 
> Both derived from the word for feather.



Slovenian: *pernica* = down comforter / feather-filled bedding


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*pernica* = labial consonant
*perina* = duvet, eiderdown, continental quilt
*peračník/perečník* = pencil case


----------



## iobyo

I just came across this one. Ukrainian speakers should correct me if I'm wrong.

Ukrainian: *пiчка* 
Macedonian: *пичка* 
BCS: *pička*/*пичка*

The Ukrainian means 'stove'.

The Macedonian and BCS words are vulgar and have a primary meaning of female genitalia, more or less corresponding to the English 'pussy'. A secondary meaning, also like the English 'pussy', is 'weakling'. The similarities between these is of course due to Ukrainian's vowel reduction.


----------



## Anicetus

There's an interesting one.  By the way, BCMS _pička_ can also be a very vulgar term for an attractive woman.

Here's one more:
Slovene: *osrednji* - central
BCMS: *osrednji* - mediocre


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *grcať* (slightly vulgar) = to vomit, to puke

BCS: *grcati* = to sob, to cry


----------



## Istriano

I think _grcati _is more like _to be choking._
http://hjp.novi-liber.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=fV9kUBI=&keyword=grcati


----------



## Brainiac

Istriano said:


> I think _grcati _is more like _to be choking._
> http://hjp.novi-liber.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=fV9kUBI=&keyword=grcati



Yes, but I guess it would be close to the third meaning of the verb (Oxford dictionary)


> ~ (with sth) to be unable to speak normally especially because of strong emotion; to make sb feel too emotional to speak normally:
> His voice was choking with rage. Despair choked her words.  'I can't bear it,' he said in a choked voice.



grcati u suzama - cry and choke, unable to speak and breath normally because of too strong emotions
grcati u dugovima - be up to one's ears in debt, struggling with depth

Grcati is, in my opinion, rarely found alone, usually in a phrase, but when found alone, it suggests [woman, child] crying, sobbing (high state of vibration and emotion that influences somatic (temporary) dysfunction) are the person [man] is about to cry but suppresses it (chock sth back)

But when you sob, taking sudden, sharp breaths, something in your stomach wants to go "up", like your body is racked with something disturbing. (At least I can feel connection between Slovak and BCS verbs)

P.S. Pi*ka is used for a man too - a coward (_ribić _synonym)


----------



## Azori

Polish: *zajazd* = inn

Slovak: *zájazd* = package tour, excursion


----------



## Azori

Polish: *suknia* = dress, gown

Slovak: *sukňa* / Czech: *sukně* = skirt

BCS: *suknja* = skirt


----------



## DarkChild

Azori said:


> Polish: *suknia* = dress, gown
> 
> Slovak: *sukňa* / Czech: *sukně* = skirt
> 
> BCS: *suknja* = skirt



Bulgarian: *sukman* = type of dress


----------



## Sobakus

Azori said:


> Polish: *suknia* = dress, gown
> 
> Slovak: *sukňa* / Czech: *sukně* = skirt
> 
> BCS: *suknja* = skirt



Russian: *сукно* = woolen fabric


----------



## Ben Jamin

Sobakus said:


> Russian: *сукно* = woolen fabric



In Old Polish suknia meant any dress or gown male or female, it meant often simply 'garment'. Sukno means 'woollen thick cloth' also today (even if not longer in use).


----------



## Anicetus

Sobakus said:


> Russian: *сукно* = woolen fabric



_Sukno_ is something like that in BCMS too (rough fabric, usually woollen), so I wouldn't call that a false friend. The original idea was that _suknja_ was something made of _sukno_. 

Speaking of garments...

northern Croatia: *vesta* - sweatshirt
southern Croatia: *vesta* - dress 

the standards and at least northern Croatia: *gaće* - underpants
southern Croatia: *gaće* - trousers 

I'm not sure about these words in the other BCMS countries.

Russian: *majka* - vest, T-shirt
BCMS: *majka* - mother


----------



## Ben Jamin

Anicetus said:


> _Sukno_ is something like that in BCMS too (rough fabric, usually woollen), so I wouldn't call that a false friend. The original idea was that _suknja_ was something made of _sukno.
> 
> 
> er_


_
Are you quite sure that 'sukno' was first and 'suknia' later?_


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*súkno* = woolen cloth
*vesta* = waistcoat, vest
*gate* (coll.) = 1. trousers 2. underpants


----------



## Anicetus

Ben Jamin said:


> Are you quite sure that 'sukno' was first and 'suknia' later?



Well, I can't travel through time to make it sure, but it seems like a legit explanation to me. The same logic applies to _kuća_ (house, < _*kut _ (corner from the inside, angle) + _-ja_ - something with corners), _duplja_ (tree hollow, <_*dub- _(_dupsti_ - to hollow) + _-ja_ - something to do with hollowing) etc. Another idea that comes to mind is that the suffix _-nja_ might have been added to the stem of the verb _sukati_ (to spin a fabric). However, this usually forms nouns denoting an action, such as _radnja_ from _raditi_ (to work, to do) or _patnja_ from _patiti_ (to suffer), and _suknja_ doesn't really mean _fabric spinning_. Furthermore, _radnja_ and _patnja_ both have a rising tone, which means that the accent has been retracted in Neo-Štokavian, while _suknja_, _kuća_ and _duplja_ all have a falling tone. Anyway, at the very least, we can definitely say that _sukati, sukno_ and _suknja_ all come from the same root eventually.


----------



## Sobakus

Anicetus said:


> _duplja_ (tree hollow, <_*dub- _(_dupsti_ - to hollow) + _-ja_ - something to do with hollowing)



Duplja actually is older than that, the -l- isn't epenthetic, it's _duplo_ in Russian, for example (l/j don't cause devoicing). _Dupsti_ is most likely from _dolbsti_ (_dolbitj_ in Russian) = to hit repeatedly, to hollow. And _dub_ means "oak" and has its own etymology.


----------



## Anicetus

Sobakus said:


> Duplja actually is older than that, the -l- isn't epenthetic, it's _duplo_ in Russian, for example (l/j don't cause devoicing). _Dupsti_ is most likely from _dolbsti_ (_dolbitj_ in Russian) = to hit repeatedly, to hollow. And _dub_ means "oak" and has its own etymology.



Interesting, so it turns out that there's the root _*dup-_, obviously referring to a hole, something hollow, unrelated to _*dъlb-_, which actually carries a similar meaning: deep, hollow. I guess _dupe_ (a somewhat vulgar term for the butt, I think the Russian equivalent should be _dupja_ if it exists) is related to _duplja_, then. Which brings us to an another pair of false friends I've found:

Czech: *doupě* - lair
BCMS: *dupe* - arse


_Dub_ (< _*dǫbъ_) is an oak in BCMS too, though the noun is somewhat archaic in the modern language (_hrast_ being the more common alternative). However, _dub_ and _dubrava/dubrova_ (oak forest or any forest) appear rather often in toponyms (_Dubrovnik_, for example) and there are also personal names _Dubravka_ and _Dubravko_.


----------



## Sobakus

Anicetus said:


> Which brings us to an another pair of false friends I've found:
> 
> Czech: *doupě* - lair
> BCMS: *dupe* - arse


And Ukrainian/Polish/Russian *dupa* = arse


----------



## Ben Jamin

Sobakus said:


> And Ukrainian/Polish/Russian *dupa* = arse


Dupa in Russian? All sources give only 'zhopa'.


----------



## Sobakus

Ben Jamin said:


> Dupa in Russian? All sources give only 'zhopa'.



It's most likely a borrowing from Ukrainian (which might be a borrowing from West Slavic itself), but it exists.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Azori said:


> Polish: *suknia* = dress, gown
> 
> Slovak: *sukňa* / Czech: *sukně* = skirt
> 
> BCS: *suknja* = skirt



Slovenian: *suknja* = coat


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Anicetus said:


> the standards and at least northern Croatia: *gaće* - underpants
> southern Croatia: *gaće* - trousers



Slovenian: *gate* = underpants (colloq.)


----------



## VelikiMag

Russian: *пар* - steam
BCMS: *пар/par* - couple

Russian: *пара* - couple
BCMS: *пара/para* - steam


----------



## Anicetus

A difference between the BCMS standards:
Bosnian, Montenegrin, Serbian: *naučnik* - scientist
Croatian: *naučnik* - apprentice


----------



## Azori

VelikiMag said:


> Russian: *пар* - steam
> BCMS: *пар/par* - couple
> 
> Russian: *пара* - couple
> BCMS: *пара/para* - steam


Slovak:

*pár* = 1. pair, couple, pairing 2. a few, a couple of, some
*para* = steam, vapour, haze


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Azori said:


> Slovak:
> *para* = steam, vapour, haze



Slovenian:

*para* = 1.) steam, vapor; 2.) pitiful person
*sopara*  = steam, vapor, haze, mugginess


----------



## Duya

Anicetus said:


> A difference between the BCMS standards:
> Bosnian, Montenegrin, Serbian: *naučnik* - scientist
> Croatian: *naučnik* - apprentice



OMG, I didn't know that.  I had to google it to double-check. Is that a recent rebirth of an old(ish) word, or I just lived in ignorance?


----------



## iobyo

Duya said:


> OMG, I didn't know that.  I had to google it to double-check. Is that a recent rebirth of an old(ish) word, or I just lived in ignorance?



I only discovered it recently as well, though you should know better. 

'Scientist' is _znanstvenik_ as per _znanost_ ('science').


----------



## DenisBiH

iobyo said:


> I only discovered it recently as well, though you should know better.
> 
> 'Scientist' is _znanstvenik_ as per _znanost_ ('science').




That _znanstvenik _is the preferred Croatian term for "scientist" is I believe well-known, but that _naučnik _means "apprentice" is new to me as well.


----------



## Brainiac

Anicetus said:


> A difference between the BCMS standards:
> Bosnian, Montenegrin, Serbian: *naučnik* - scientist
> Croatian: *naučnik* - apprentice



I knew for that. In Serbian, many times "mladi naučnici" refers to apprentices, but meaning: "scientist-in-the-making" (singular).

*para*, to add 3. meaning, penny or dinar, sometimes (money)


----------



## Anicetus

Duya said:


> OMG, I didn't know that.  I had to google it to double-check. Is that a recent rebirth of an old(ish) word, or I just lived in ignorance?



To be honest, I'm not sure, as I was probably born after its rebirth if that's what happened. Still, I doubt it's a _tuđmanism_ because such words haven't been that well-accepted in general. I've managed to find this, which does give a few hits from the mid-20th century, though it's possible _naučnik_ was supposed to be slightly archaic in that context.


----------



## Brainiac

BCS+M: *trudno* - pregnant
Polish: *trudno* - difficult, hard (correct me if I'm wrong, it's Google translation)

BCS+M: *trudna* (fem.): Ona je trudna (She is pregnant)
Polish: *trudna* (fem.): Ona jest trudna (She is a hard one (a difficult person))


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Brainiac said:


> BCS+M: *trudna* (fem.): Ona je trudna (She is pregnant)
> Polish: *trudna* (fem.): Ona jest trudna (She is a hard one (a difficult person))



Slovenian:

*Ona je trudna.* = She is tired.

(*truden* = tired)


----------



## Anicetus

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> *Ona je trudna.* = She is tired.
> 
> (*truden* = tired)



*Trudan* can mean "tired" in archaic and/or poetic BCMS too, and probably regularly does so in some dialects in Croatia. It isn't used in this meaning in my area, but "pregnant" is still often _noseć(a)_, especially in older people's speech.


----------



## Ruselap

Probably trudan=tired because trud=effort ?


----------



## Anicetus

Yes, of course. But note that _trudovi_ also refers to contractions during childbirth.


----------



## Zmaj

Interesting thread! I don't know if somebody has brought it up earlier, but there's a great page on Wikibooks about this. 

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/False_Friends_of_the_Slavist


----------



## Sobakus

Brainiac said:


> BCS+M: *trudno* - pregnant
> Polish: *trudno* - difficult, hard (correct me if I'm wrong, it's Google translation)
> 
> BCS+M: *trudna* (fem.): Ona je trudna (She is pregnant)
> Polish: *trudna* (fem.): Ona jest trudna (She is a hard one (a difficult person))



Russian: *трудно* = (adv.) difficult, hard
but *тяжела* = heavy, difficult; pregnant


----------



## Encolpius

živina - Czech = nutrient
živina - Serbo-Croatian = poultry


----------



## Brainiac

boja - Polish:buoy
boja - BCS: colour

цвет - Serbian: flower / (cvet - Slovenian - flower)
цвет - Russian: colour


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Encolpius said:


> živina - Czech = nutrient
> živina - Serbo-Croatian = poultry



Slovenian: *živina* = livestock (_colloquially also:_ a rough, violent person; _in specific contexts_: an important person)



Brainiac said:


> boja - Polish:buoy
> boja - BCS: colour



Slovenian: *boja* = buoy (_archaically also_: color)

Source: SSKJ


----------



## Azori

Czech: *ručník* = towel (for drying oneself after bathing / washing hands etc.)

Slovak: *ručník* = 1. headscarf 2. handkerchief


----------



## itreius

BCSM: *stav* = stance, attitude, an opinion/position on something
Czech: *stav* = condition, state (BCSM _stanje_)


----------



## Ben Jamin

itreius said:


> BCSM: *stav* = stance, attitude, an opinion/position on something
> Czech: *stav* = condition, state (BCSM _stanje_)



Polish *staw* = pond, and *staw* = joint (of body limbs)


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *stav* = state, condition, situation, status

Polish: *uczynek* = act, deed

Czech: *účinek* / Slovak: *účinok* = effect, impact, consequence


----------



## Brainiac

Azori said:


> Polish: *uczynek* = act, deed
> 
> Czech: *účinek* / Slovak: *účinok* = effect, impact, consequence



BCS: *učinak:* (labor) output, (učinak, norma), out-turn; performance (of execution); effect


----------



## Encolpius

Polish - kibel = slang word for bathroom
Czech & Slovak - kýbl & kýbeľ =  bucket 
Polish: Chcesz iść do kibla? (do you want to go to the bog) - Slovak: "chceš ísť do kýbľa?" (do you want to go into the bucket?)


----------



## Duya

German Kübel does mean "bucket" or "tub". The slang meaning in Polish (BCS _kibla_, see HJP) comes from the term for simple toilet bucket in prison cells.


----------



## DenisBiH

Duya said:


> German Kübel does mean "bucket" or "tub". The slang meaning in Polish (BCS _kibla_, see HJP) comes from the term for simple toilet bucket in prison cells.



Never heard that one before. Where Bosnian is concerned, beware:

kȉbla - refers to the direction to Kaaba, in Mecca, used for Muslim prayer

An example where different tone (kíbla vs kȉbla) creates a drastic difference in meaning.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *radnice* - town hall, city hall
Slovak: *radnica* - town hall, city hall

BCS: *radnica* - worker, employee (female)


----------



## Ben Jamin

Russian “зажигать” = to fire up, inflame, 
Polish “zażygać” = to puke all around (or at something)


----------



## Azori

Russian: *обратный* = reverse / opposite / inverse

Slovak: *obratný* = nimble, agile / skilful, adept


----------



## Gnoj

BCMS: pózor = attention
Bulgarian: pozór = disgrase, shame

Bulgarian: razpoloženie = placement, disposal, predisposition (for sex)
Macedonian: raspoloženie = mood

Bulgarian: čudno = wondrous
Macedonian and BCMS: čudno = strange, funny

Bulgarian: korist = self-interest, self-regard
Macedonian and BCMS = favor/good, self-interest

Bulgarian: bezkoristno = unselfishly
Macedonian: beskorisno = useless

Macedonian: matka = uterus
Polish: matka = mother

Macedonian: okno = (mine) port
Polish: okno = window

Polish: rok = year
Macedonian and BCMS: rok = deadline
Bulgarian: srok = deadline

Polish: prosto = straight, forthright, upright
Macedonian, Bulgarian and BCMS: prosto = simple, simply

Polish: čas (_czas_) = time
Macedonian, Bulgarian and BCMS: čas = hour

Polish: jutro = tomorrow
BCMS: jutro = morning
Macedonian and Bulgarian: utro = morning

Macedonian and BCMS: svirka = live gig, music instrument
Bulgarian: svirka = blowjob, music instrument

Macedonian: gaz = ass
Bulgarian: gaz = gas

Macedonian and Serbian: slovenski = Slavic
Bulgarian, Croatian and Slovenian: slovenski = Slovene/Slovenian

Serbian: smeta = bother, interfere with, annoy, hinder
Macedonian: smeta = calculate, think (he _thinks_ that...)
Bulgarian: smjata = calculate, think (he _thinks_ that...)


----------



## Kartof

Gnoj said:


> Macedonian: gaz = ass
> Bulgarian: gaz = gas


Yes but gǎz (гъз) in Bulgarian also means ass.


----------



## Gnoj

Kartof said:


> Yes but gǎz (гъз) in Bulgarian also means ass.


Yes, I know, but "găz" isn't a "false friend". "G*a*z" is.
When I see "гъз" I won't be misled, because there is no other identical word in Macedonian with a different meaning from the one of your "гъз".
On the other hand, "газ" can be a misleading word for some Macedonians.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *chránit* - to protect
Slovak: *chrániť* - to protect

BCS: *hraniti* - to feed


----------



## Gnoj

ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *chránit* - to protect
> Slovak: *chrániť* - to protect
> 
> BCS: *hraniti* - to feed



Yes, but also:
BCS and Macedonian: *telo*hrani*tel = bodyguard

*(Macedonian - telohranitel, Serbian - telohranitelj/tjelohranitelj, Croatian and Bosnian - tjelohranitelj)


----------



## itreius

Don't know if Macedonian has it, but in BCS there's also _pohraniti_, which means _to save_, _to keep safe_.


----------



## iobyo

itreius said:


> Don't know if Macedonian has it, but in BCS there's also _pohraniti_, which means _to save_, _to keep safe_.



Apart from _телохранител_ and _хранител_, there's also _хранилиште _('depository, repository'; already archaic) and the phrase _спаси и сохрани _taken from Church Slavonic.

I dare say _(тело)хранител_ and _хранилиште _are also Church Slavonicisms.

What about _tjelobranitelj_?


----------



## Gnoj

Bulgarian: nas ni = us (*nas ni* otvedoha = they took *us*)
Macedonian: nas ni = to us (*nas ni* izgleda dobro = it seems fine *to us*)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *sinice* / Slovak, Polish: *sinica* - cyanobacteria

Russian: *синица* / Belarusian: *сініца* / Ukrainian: *синиця* / Slovenian: *sinica* / Serbian: *senica* / Croatian, Bosnian: *sjenica* - tit (bird)


----------



## Gnoj

Slovenian: strup = poison
Macedonian: strup = crusted blood wound

Croatian: izvanredno = emergent
Serbian: izvanredno = extraordinary

Bulgarian: izlez = get out!
Macedonian: izlez = an exit

Slovenian: pot = road, trip
Macedonian and Bulgarian: pot = sweat

Macedonian: trudna (_colloquial_) = pregnant
Bulgarian: trudna (_fem._) = hard, difficult

Macedonian and BCSM: pretpostavka = assumption, supposition
Bulgarian: predpostavka = prerequisite, precondition, premise, postulate

Macedonian: dovolen = sufficient
Bulgarian: dovolen = pleased, content, satisfied

Bulgarian: hladno = moderately cold
BCSM: hladno = cold, chilly


----------



## Azori

ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *sinice* / Slovak, Polish: *sinica* - cyanobacteria
> 
> Russian: *синица* / Belarusian: *сініца* / Ukrainian: *синиця* / Slovenian: *sinica* / Serbian: *senica* / Croatian, Bosnian: *sjenica* - tit (bird)


In Slovak *sinica* = cyanobacterium (not cyanobacteria, that would be *sinice*)


----------



## ilocas2

Azori said:


> In Slovak *sinica* = cyanobacterium (not cyanobacteria, that would be *sinice*)



Sorry, I thought that in English both singular and plural si cyanobacteria.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Azori said:


> Russian: *обратный* = reverse / opposite / inverse
> 
> Slovak: *obratný* = nimble, agile / skilful, adept



Slovenian: *obraten* = 1. reverse, opposite, inverse; 2. pertaining to an industrial plant or its operations



ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *chránit* - to protect
> Slovak: *chrániť* - to protect
> 
> BCS: *hraniti* - to feed



Slovenian: *hraniti* = 1. to feed; 2. to store, to keep



Gnoj said:


> Bulgarian: nas ni = us (*nas ni* otvedoha = they took *us*)
> Macedonian: nas ni = to us (*nas ni* izgleda dobro = it seems fine *to us*)



Slovenian: *nas ni* = we aren't here (there aren't any of us [here])



Gnoj said:


> Slovenian: pot = road, trip
> Macedonian and Bulgarian: pot = sweat



Depending on the pronunciation, *pot* means "sweat" in Slovenian as well.



Gnoj said:


> Macedonian: trudna (_colloquial_) = pregnant
> Bulgarian: trudna (_fem._) = hard, difficult



Slovenian: *trudna* (f.) = tired



Gnoj said:


> Macedonian: dovolen = sufficient
> Bulgarian: dovolen = pleased, content, satisfied



Slovenian: *dovoljen* = allowed

Supplementary source: SSKJ


----------



## Azori

Russian: *пруд* = pond

Slovak: *prúd* / Czech: *proud* = flow, stream, current


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Azori said:


> Russian: *пруд* = pond
> 
> Slovak: *prúd* / Czech: *proud* = flow, stream, current



Slovenian: *prod* = gravel from a stream or a riverbed, pebbles


----------



## Anicetus

Gnoj said:


> Bulgarian: razpoloženie = placement, disposal, predisposition (for sex)
> Macedonian: raspoloženie = mood



In BCMS *raspoloženje* is also "mood".



> Bulgarian: bezkoristno = unselfishly
> Macedonian: beskorisno = useless



"Useless" in BCMS as well again.



> Macedonian: okno = (mine) port
> Polish: okno = window



BCMS: *okno* = "window pane" or "mineshaft"



> Polish: rok = year
> Macedonian and BCMS: rok = deadline
> Bulgarian: srok = deadline



BCMS: *srok* = "rhyme" (not used too often, _rima_ is much more common)



> Polish: prosto = straight, forthright, upright
> Macedonian, Bulgarian and BCMS: prosto = simple, simply



"Simple" is probably its older meaning, but *prost* usually means "vulgar, coarse, crude, primitive" in Croatia.



> Polish: čas (_czas_) = time
> Macedonian, Bulgarian and BCMS: čas = hour



A bit more precisely:
Bosnian, Montenegrin, Serbian: *čas* = "hour"
Croatian: *čas* = "moment"

Also:
Russian: *čas* = "hour"
Slovene, Czech, Slovak, Ukrainian: *čas* = "time"



Gnoj said:


> Croatian: izvanredno = emergent
> Serbian: izvanredno = extraordinary



I really wasn't aware *izvanredan* had this meaning in Croatian... Can you give me an example of it?



> Slovenian: pot = road, trip
> Macedonian and Bulgarian: pot = sweat



regional or archaic BCMS: *pot* = "sweat"


----------



## Gnoj

Anicetus said:


> "Simple" is probably its older meaning, but *prost* usually means "vulgar, coarse, crude, primitive" in Croatia.


It can also be used in such a context in Macedonian and Bulgarian.



Anicetus said:


> A bit more precisely:
> Bosnian, Montenegrin, Serbian: *čas* = "hour"
> Croatian: *čas* = "moment"


How do you say for "hour" in Croatian then? Sat? In Macedonian "čas" can be either "hour" or "moment", it depends on the context.



Anicetus said:


> Gnoj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croatian: izvanredno = emergent
> Serbian: izvanredno = extraordinary
> 
> 
> 
> I really wasn't aware *izvanredan* had this meaning in Croatian... Can you give me an example of it?
Click to expand...

I know that "izvanredno" can also mean "extraordinary" in Croatian, but the difference is that it never means "emergent" in Serbian, at least as far as I know.

Here's an example why:
Croatian: izvanredno stanje = state of emergency
Serbian: vanredno stanje = state of emergency


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Anicetus said:


> BCMS: *okno* = "window pane" or "mineshaft"



Slovenian: *okno* = window



Anicetus said:


> "Simple" is probably its older meaning, but *prost* usually means "vulgar, coarse, crude, primitive" in Croatia.



Slovenian: *prost* = free, available (archaically also "simple")
*prostaški* = vulgar, coarse, crude, immoral
*preprost* = simple


----------



## Anicetus

Gnoj said:


> How do you say for "hour" in Croatian then? Sat? In Macedonian "čas" can be either "hour" or "moment", it depends on the context.



Yes, _sat_. It also means "clock", but _sat_ meaning "hour" has plural forms without -ov- and genitive plural _sátī_. _Ura_ is used in many parts of Croatia, but it isn't standard.



> I know that "izvanredno" can also mean "extraordinary" in Croatian, but the difference is that it never means "emergent" in Serbian, at least as far as I know.
> 
> Here's an example why:
> Croatian: izvanredno stanje = state of emergency
> Serbian: vanredno stanje = state of emergency



Oh, of course. I understood "emergent" as "emerging" at first and couldn't make the connection.  Still, _vanredno/izvanredno stanje_ are phrases equivalent to English "state of emergency" rather than word-for-word translations. _Vanredno_ and _izvanredno_ both primarily mean "extraordinary, not ordinary", not "requiring urgent intervention" (that would be _hitno_).


----------



## Gnoj

Anicetus said:


> Oh, of course. I understood "emergent" as "emerging" at first and couldn't make the connection.  Still, _vanredno/izvanredno stanje_ are phrases equivalent to English "state of emergency" rather than word-for-word translations. _Vanredno_ and _izvanredno_ both primarily mean "extraordinary, not ordinary", not "requiring urgent intervention" (that would be _hitno_).


I see. My bad then.


----------



## Anicetus

Google reveals that phrases such as _vanredno studiranje_ and _vanredna sjednica_ are also used. I guess then _izvanredan_ means "extraordinary" with a positive connotation in Serbian and Bosnian ("outstanding, remarkable"), while _vanredan_ is used for "extraordinary" in the sense of "not ordinary, out of the usual, unscheduled, not according to the usual schedule, extramural". Croatian uses _izvanredan_ for both cases.


----------



## DenisBiH

Anicetus said:


> A bit more precisely:
> Bosnian, Montenegrin, Serbian: *čas* = "hour"
> Croatian: *čas* = "moment"



Actually, 

Bosnian, Montenegrin, Serbian: *čas* = "hour"
Bosnian, Croatian: *čas* = "moment"

I personally perceive _čas _meaning "hour" as a Serbism, and as far as I know mostly _sat _(and _sahat_) are used in Bosnian (at least in Sarajevo), but at least one of my Bosnian dictionaries disagrees with me, i.e. allows _čas _to mean "hour" as well as "moment".


----------



## Gnoj

Sahat/sat (we have "saat" in Macedonian) is a Turkish word. Čas is a Slavic word.


----------



## DenisBiH

Gnoj said:


> Sahat/sat (we have "saat" in Macedonian) is a Turkish word. Čas is a Slavic word.



Yes, it is an interesting example where Croatian prefers, at least for the meaning "hour", the foreign word (and an Orientalism at that), while Serbian prefers the Slavic word. Another example would be _kat _"floor; stor(e)y", which is from Turkish, vs _sprat_ (actually I don't know the etymology of this one).


----------



## Gnoj

DenisBiH said:


> Another example would be _kat _"floor; stor(e)y", which is from Turkish vs _sprat_.


Interesting, I didn't know that. "Kat" is what we say in standard Macedonian for "floor" (1st floor, 2nd floor etc).


----------



## Anicetus

Gnoj said:


> Sahat/sat (we have "saat" in Macedonian) is a Turkish word. Čas is a Slavic word.





DenisBiH said:


> Yes, it is an interesting example where Croatian prefers the foreign word (and an Orientalism at that), while Serbian prefers the Slavic word. Another example would be _kat _"floor; stor(e)y", which is from Turkish. vs _sprat_ (actually I don't know the etymology of this one).



Yep, _sat_ is borrowed from Ottoman Turkish, and it's eventually of Arabic origin. While I don't know for certain, I suppose Serbian and Macedonian _čas_ for "hour" is influenced by Russian because the same word meaning both "moment" and "hour" seems a bit odd to me.


----------



## Gnoj

Anicetus said:


> Yep, _sat_ is borrowed from Ottoman Turkish, and it's eventually of Arabic origin. While I don't know of certain, I suppose Serbian and Macedonian _čas_ for "hour" is influenced by Russian because the same word meaning both "moment" and "hour" seems a bit odd to me.


"Čas" meaning "moment" is rather poetic, nobody really talks like that. We usually say "момент", which is, I believe, Latin by origin. We also have "mig" (you have "na*mig*nuti" and "ž*mig*avac", in English "a *blink* of an eye"), which also has a "poetic" status nowadays, although it could be "the most-Slavic" one of all the synonyms mentioned.


----------



## DenisBiH

Anicetus said:


> Yep, _sat_ is borrowed from Ottoman Turkish, and it's eventually of Arabic origin. While I don't know of certain, I suppose Serbian and Macedonian _čas_ for "hour" is influenced by Russian because the same word meaning both "moment" and "hour" seems a bit odd to me.



According to our old friend, Petar Skok ("Etimologijski rječnik hrvatskoga ili srpskoga jezika"), _čas _originally had the meaning of "observation of the sky in order to tell the (duration of) time or weather" and then, when _vrijeme _took on that meaning, _čas _took on a narrower meaning of "a longer period of time". If that is correct, both the modern meanings, "moment" and "hour", are later innovations.


> ...prvobitno je značenje od _čas _bilo »opažanje neba, da bi se utvrdilo trajanje vremena ili meteorološka pojava«. To je značenje kasnije preuzelo _vrijeme_, zbog toga se značenje od _čas_ suzilo. Denominal _časiti _impf, znači »odugovlačiti«. Iz toga se značenja vidi da je _čas _značilo prvobitno »dulji odsječak vremena«.



And HJP says this (I believe Ranko Matasović wrote etymologies that are in HJP)


> prasl. i stsl. časъ: vrijeme (rus. čas, polj. czas) ~ stprus. kīsman, alb. kohë



However, it would seem that _časovnik_ (as in time-telling device) is an Old Church Slavonic word and is attested as far back as the 13th and the 15th century (Skok), and was even borrowed by Romanian as _ceasornic_.


----------



## Duya

DenisBiH said:


> Actually,
> 
> Bosnian, Montenegrin, Serbian: *čas* = "hour"
> Bosnian, Croatian: *čas* = "moment"
> 
> I personally perceive _čas _meaning "hour" as a Serbism, and as far as I know mostly _sat _(and _sahat_) are used in Bosnian (at least in Sarajevo), but at least one of my Bosnian dictionaries disagrees with me, i.e. allows _čas _to mean "hour" as well as "moment".



Let me just try to clear a misconception (which you may or may not have, but it is quite common):

In Serbian, common word for "hour" is also _sat_. _Čas_ for hour is used only in the following situations:


Only in very formal registers, to denote a hour (unit of time): _Radno vreme je osam časova._
For hours 12-24 in a 24-hour scale (thus, also in formal registers): _Sada je šesnaest časova i dvadeset minuta_ (but usually: _Sada je osam sati i dvadeset minuta_.)
Even for usage 1), _sat_ is more common: compare GHits for '"osam časova" site:*.rs' (about 1,930) and '"osam sati" site:*.rs' (about 7,610).

Also, _čas_ does mean "moment", and is synonymous with _tren, trenutak_ or _momenat_. Of those, I'd say that _trenutak_ is most commonly used, but none of those would raise an eyebrow.


----------



## DenisBiH

I have noticed Radio-Televizija Republike Srpske using _čas(ova)_ for time, but I can't say whether only for hours 12-24. By the way, did I understand you correctly: you can say _četrnaest časova i pet minuta_, but not _šest časova i pet minuta_? Why is that? Would a person speaking in a very formal register of Serbian switch from _sati _to _časova _going from 11:59 to 12:01?


----------



## Duya

Take my word with a grain of salt, maybe I misremembered it and *čas* is indeed used anywhere on the 24-hour scale (to me, "_dvadeset časova i deset minuta_" sounds OK, but "_dvadeset sati i deset minuta_" is off in Serbian context). Even if I remembered it well, maybe it was from some TV style guide; _Pravopis_ is silent about the issue.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech, Slovak: *rodina* - family

Russian: *родина* - homeland, motherland


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

While browsing the Web, I stumbled upon an interesting list of common Slovenian-Czech false friends (a few already mentioned here, but most of them new):

Czech: *bavit se* = to be entertained, to have fun
Slovenian: *baviti se* = to deal with, to occupy oneself with
(*zabavati se* = to be entertained, to have fun)

Czech:* brát *= to take
Slovenian: *brati* = to read

Czech: *car* = rag
Slovenian: *car* = czar

Czech: *dobytek *= livestock
Slovenian: *dobitek* = winnings (as in a lottery)

Czech: *dovolená *= vacation
Slovenian: *dovoljena* = allowed, permitted (f.)

Czech: *chlapec* = boy
Slovenian: *hlapec* = servant, farmhand

Czech: *šala* = scarf
Slovenian: *šala* = joke
(*šal* = scarf)

Czech: *kmet* = old man
Slovenian: *kmet* = farmer, peasant

Czech: *moč* = urine
Slovenian: *moč* = strength, power

Czech: *mrva* = compost
Slovenian: *mrva* = hay (usually diminutive *mrvica*: crumb)

Czech: *otrok* = slave
Slovenian: *otrok* = child

Czech: *střádat *= to save
Slovenian: *stradati* = to starve

Source


----------



## Arath

TriglavNationalPark said:


> While browsing the Web, I stumbled upon an interesting list of common Slovenian-Czech false friends (a few already mentioned here, but most of them new):
> 
> Czech: *bavit se* = to be entertained, to have fun
> Slovenian: *baviti se* = to deal with, to occupy oneself with
> (*zabavati se* = to be entertained, to have fun)
> Bulgarian: *бавя се* (*bavja se*) - to be late/slow, to be detained/delayed
> 
> Czech:* brát *= to take
> Slovenian: *brati* = to read
> Bulgarian: *бера, брах* (*bera, brah*) - to pick, to gather (flowers, fruits)
> 
> Czech: *car* = rag
> Slovenian: *car* = czar
> Bulgarian: *цар* (*car*) - king, tsar
> 
> Czech: *dobytek *= livestock
> Slovenian: *dobitek* = winnings (as in a lottery)
> Bulgarian: *добитък* (*dobitǎk*) - livestock
> 
> Czech: *dovolená *= vacation
> Slovenian: *dovoljena* = allowed, permitted (f.)
> Bulgarian: *доволен* (*dovolen*) - pleased, satisfied
> 
> Czech: *chlapec* = boy
> Slovenian: *hlapec* = servant, farmhand
> Bulgarian: *хлапе* (*hlape*), *хлапак* (*hlapak*) - urchin, boy, kid
> 
> Czech: *šala* = scarf
> Slovenian: *šala* = joke
> Bulgarian: *шал* (*šal*) - scarf
> 
> Czech: *kmet* = old man
> Slovenian: *kmet* = farmer, peasant
> Bulgarian: *кмет* (*kmet*) - mayor
> 
> Czech: *moč* = urine
> Slovenian: *moč* = strength, power
> Bulgarian: *мощ* (*mošt*) - power, might
> 
> Czech: *mrva* = compost
> Slovenian: *mrva* = hay (usually diminutive *mrvica*: crumb)
> Bulgarian: *мръвка* (*mrǎvka*) - piece of meat
> 
> Czech: *otrok* = slave
> Slovenian: *otrok* = child
> Bulgarian: *отрок* (*otrok*) - infant, baby
> 
> Czech: *střádat *= to save
> Slovenian: *stradati* = to starve
> Bulgarian: *страдам* (*stradam*) - to suffer
> 
> Source


----------



## Azori

Slovenian: *obljuba* = promise

Slovak: *obľuba* = 1. popularity, vogue 2. liking, pleasure (Czech - *obliba*)


----------



## DenisBiH

Azori said:


> Slovenian: *obljuba* = promise
> 
> Slovak: *obľuba* = 1. popularity, vogue 2. liking, pleasure (Czech - *obliba*)




BCMS obljuba - coitus, sexual consummation. Generally referring to the actions of a man, not a woman, if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Duya

In my book, _obljuba_ means just 'rape'; it may also include non-violent forms such as statutory rape or child abuse.


----------



## DenisBiH

Duya said:


> In my book, _obljuba_ means just 'rape'; it may also include non-violent forms such as statutory rape or child abuse.



I must say this word isn't really used much here. I did a quick search in the Historical archive of B-H press to see earlier usage examples; this song (_Đever hoće da obljubi snašu_), published in 1909, seems to use _obljubiti _in the meaning of conducting a (morally) improper sexual act, but not rape per se (her brother-in-law only asked her to have sex with him, but didn't force himself on her and she was able to refuse). I'm not sure what the legal ramifications of such a request would be today, if any.

By the way, my initial intention was to put "rape" in my earlier post as that's the first meaning given in HJP, but it's given as _*protupravna* obljuba_, and this _protupravna _("illegal") suggested _obljuba _itself isn't necessarily rape/illegal, at least in Croatian, which was confirmed by subsequent definitions. Checking now in "Rječnik bosanskog jezika" by Institut za jezik Sarajevo, it gives a rather innocent-sounding and partially circular definition of _obljuba _as "ljubavni čin*1, obljubljivanje".

*1 Lit. "love act", "act of love"


----------



## Azori

Czech: *užitek* / Slovak: *úžitok* = benefit, gain, profit, utility

Slovenian: *užitek* = pleasure, enjoyment, delight


----------



## Brainiac

DenisBiH said:


> I must say this word isn't really used much here. I did a quick search in the Historical archive of B-H press to see earlier usage examples; this song (_Đever hoće da obljubi snašu_), published in 1909, seems to use _obljubiti _in the meaning of conducting a (morally) improper sexual act, but not rape per se (her brother-in-law only asked her to have sex with him, but didn't force himself on her and she was able to refuse). I'm not sure what the legal ramifications of such a request would be today, if any.
> 
> By the way, my initial intention was to put "rape" in my earlier post as that's the first meaning given in HJP, but it's given as _*protupravna* obljuba_, and this _protupravna _("illegal") suggested _obljuba _itself isn't necessarily rape/illegal, at least in Croatian, which was confirmed by subsequent definitions. Checking now in "Rječnik bosanskog jezika" by Institut za jezik Sarajevo, it gives a rather innocent-sounding and partially circular definition of _obljuba _as "ljubavni čin*1, obljubljivanje".
> 
> *1 Lit. "love act", "act of love"



You know a lot about this...hmm....
How things have changed greatly since 1909!  (Thank goodness!)

To me:
obljubljivanje - "love act" theoretically, but with connotation of doing it against the partner's will, so I don't see other choice than to use violence. 
obljuba - violent/illegal/immoral act of "performing" an "love act" (=rape)


----------



## DenisBiH

Brainiac said:


> How things have changed greatly since 1909!  (Thank goodness!)



My thoughts exactly, although I presume the code of honor expressed in that song survives in some form in at least some of the rural areas. I particularly like the detail at the end, when her husband thanks her for lying to him and not accusing his own brother, or otherwise he would have had to kill him. That song would be a very interesting topic for a literature class and an essay/discussion, but let's leave it at that.

And in order not to go entirely off-topic:




Azori said:


> Czech: *užitek* / Slovak: *úžitok* = benefit, gain, profit, utility
> 
> Slovenian: *užitek* = pleasure, enjoyment, delight



BCSM: *užitak* = pleasure, enjoyment, delight


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

My late mother was a judge, so this addendum is for her:

In legal contexts, *užitek* also means benefit or utility in Slovenian -- in the sense of "the legal right to make use of someone else's property."


----------



## DenisBiH

TriglavNationalPark said:


> My late mother was a judge, so this addendum is for her:
> 
> In legal contexts, *užitek* also means benefit or utility in Slovenian -- in the sense of "the legal right to make use of someone else's property."




I don't know about *užitak*, but *uživati* in BCMS can also have the meaning of "make use of something, have the right to (use) something".


> 1.     (, u čemu) a. osjećati zadovoljstvo, ugodu, udobnost, užitak [uživati u dobroj hrani] b. živjeti zadovoljno, bezbrižno [uživati život]
> *2.     (što) koristiti se čime, imati pravo na što [uživati mirovinu]*


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> My late mother was a judge, so this addendum is for her:
> 
> In legal contexts, *užitek* also means benefit or utility in Slovenian -- in the sense of "the legal right to make use of someone else's property."


Oops, sorry!


> Czech: *bavit se* = to be entertained, to have fun
> Slovenian: *baviti se* = to deal with, to occupy oneself with
> (*zabavati se* = to be entertained, to have fun)
> Bulgarian: *бавя се (bavja se)* - to be late/slow, to be detained/delayed


The Czech *bavit se* has other meanings, too - "to talk" and "to waste one's time".

Slovak: *baviť sa* = to have fun; to entertain oneself; to talk, to chat; to waste one's time


> Czech:* brát *= to take
> Slovenian: *brati* = to read
> Bulgarian: *бера, брах (bera, brah)* - to pick, to gather (flowers, fruits)


Slovak: *brať* = to take


> Czech: *car* = rag
> Slovenian: *car* = czar
> Bulgarian: *цар (car)* - king, tsar


Czech: *car* = czar
Czech: *cár* = rag, shred, scrap
Slovak: *cár* = czar


> Czech: *dobytek *= livestock
> Slovenian: *dobitek* = winnings (as in a lottery)
> Bulgarian: *добитък (dobitǎk)* - livestock


In Czech also used as an offensive name, swearword - swine, pig, brute.

Slovak: *dobytok* = livestock


> Czech: *dovolená *= vacation
> Slovenian: *dovoljena* = allowed, permitted (f.)
> Bulgarian: *доволен (dovolen)* - pleased, satisfied


Czech: *dovolený* (adj. masc.) = allowed, permitted
Slovak: *dovolenka* (n.) = holiday, vacation
Slovak:* dovolený* (adj. masc.) = allowed, permitted


> Czech: *chlapec* = boy
> Slovenian: *hlapec* = servant, farmhand
> Bulgarian: *хлапе (hlape), хлапак (hlapak)* - urchin, boy, kid


Slovak: *chlapec* = boy


> Czech: *šala* = scarf
> Slovenian: *šala* = joke
> (*šal* = scarf)
> Bulgarian: *шал (šal)* - scarf


Czech: *šala* (slang) = blow, bash, bang
Czech: *šála / šál* = scarf; shawl, wrap; *šál* = (also) a piece of meat; *šála* = (also) mine cage (slang)
Slovak: *šál* = scarf; shawl, wrap; a piece of meat


> Czech: *kmet* = old man
> Slovenian: *kmet* = farmer, peasant
> Bulgarian: *кмет (kmet)* - mayor


Slovak: *kmeť* = old man, greybeard, patriarch


> Czech: *moč* = urine
> Slovenian: *moč* = strength, power
> Bulgarian: *мощ (mošt)* - power, might


Slovak: *moč* = urine
Czech: *moc* = power, potency, control; very, a lot; overly, excessively; many, much, lots
Slovak: *moc* = power, potency, control; very, a lot; overly, excessively; many, much, lots


> Czech: *mrva* = compost
> Slovenian: *mrva* = hay (usually diminutive *mrvica*: crumb)
> Bulgarian: *мръвка (mrǎvka)* - piece of meat


In Czech also - strikebreaker, scab; botcher (an incompetent person).

Slovak: *mrva* = dried cut hay/plants


> Czech: *otrok* = slave
> Slovenian: *otrok* = child
> Bulgarian: *отрок (otrok)* - infant, baby


Slovak: *otrok* = slave, serf


> Czech: *střádat *= to save
> Slovenian: *stradati* = to starve
> Bulgarian: *страдам (stradam)* - to suffer


In Czech *střádat* also - to accumulate, to collect, to gather.

Czech: *strádat* = to languish, to live in need, to suffer hardship
Slovak: *strádať* = to languish, to live in need, to suffer hardship


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Thanks for the clarifications and corrections, Azori!


----------



## t.tellur

> Czech: *bavit se* = to be entertained, to have fun
> Slovenian: *baviti se* = to deal with, to occupy oneself with
> (*zabavati se* = to be entertained, to have fun)


You know, this shouldn't even be considered as a false friend according to my book because those meanings are so related. Czech bavit se "To be entertained" can be in a way expressed as Slovenian baviti se "to occupy oneself"...But it's true that we have "zabavit se" in Czech which basically means "to occupy oneself"


----------



## Kartof

In Bulgarian, да се бавя (da se bavya) means to be slowed down.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *pilka* / Slovak: *pílka* - small saw

Polish: *piłka* - 1. small saw, 2. ball (object used for playing games)


----------



## Azori

Polish: *owad* = insect

Slovak: *ovad* / Czech: *ovád* = horsefly, gadfly (zool. Tabanus)


----------



## marco_2

Polish: *dziwka *= whore
Czech: *dívka* = girl
Polish: *dziewka *= (obsolete) girl; country girl; maidservant
Czech: *děvka *= whore

Hence: Czech: *ruda indiánská dívka* = Red Indian girl
Polish: *ruda indiańska dziwka = *red-haired Indian whore

Czech: *chudá dívka *= poor girl
Polish: *chuda dziwka *= thin whore etc.


----------



## Gnoj

marco_2 said:


> Polish: *dziwka *= whore
> Czech: *dívka* = girl
> Polish: *dziewka *= (obsolete) girl; country girl; maidservant
> Czech: *děvka *= whore



Hahaha, this is interesting *děvka *= whore.

Bulgarian: *devójka* (девойка) = (a) young girl, supposedly an unmarried virgin [deriving from *deva*/*devstvenica*/*devica *= virgin]
Macedonian: *dévojka *(девојка) - originally same as in Bulgarian, now obsolete since unmarried girls nowadays aren't necessary virgins, so the contemporary meaning is simply "(a) young girl" (Bulgarian: *momiče* [момиче]), regardless of the virginity


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

marco_2 said:


> Czech: *chudá dívka *= poor girl
> Polish: *chuda dziwka *= thin whore etc.



Slovenian: *huda devica* = angry virgin, utter/thorough virgin


----------



## Azori

marco_2 said:


> Polish: *dziwka *= whore
> Czech: *dívka* = girl
> Polish: *dziewka *= (obsolete) girl; country girl; maidservant
> Czech: *děvka *= whore
> 
> Hence: Czech: *ruda indiánská dívka* = Red Indian girl
> Polish: *ruda indiańska dziwka = *red-haired Indian whore
> 
> Czech: *chudá dívka *= poor girl
> Polish: *chuda dziwka *= thin whore etc.


Slovak: *dievka* = girl; *chudá dievka* = thin girl


----------



## ilocas2

marco_2 said:


> Polish: *dziwka *= whore
> Czech: *dívka* = girl
> Polish: *dziewka *= (obsolete) girl; country girl; maidservant
> Czech: *děvka *= whore
> 
> Hence: Czech: *rudá indiánská dívka* = Red Indian girl
> Polish: *ruda indiańska dziwka = *red-haired Indian whore
> 
> Czech: *chudá dívka *= poor girl
> Polish: *chuda dziwka *= thin whore etc.



just a little correction


----------



## Azori

Polish: *łajdak* = scoundrel, rogue

Czech, Slovak: *lajdák* = sloppy / messy person, sloven, idler

Russian: *злодей* = villain, scoundrel

Polish: *złodziej* / Czech: *zloděj* / Slovak: *zlodej* = thief (person who steals)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Azori said:


> Russian: *злодей* = villain, scoundrel
> 
> Polish: *złodziej* / Czech: *zloděj* / Slovak: *zlodej* = thief (person who steals)



Slovenian: *zlodej* = 1. the Devil; 2. a mean, evil person; 3. an object or a person causing anger; 4. trouble; 5. noise, disturbance; 6. (lit.) a poor person

Source: _Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika_


----------



## ilocas2

Slovak: *kosák *- sickle

Czech: *kosák* - blackbird, *kos* - normal word for blackbird


----------



## Gnoj

Some verbal communication false friends:

Macedonian: toj e = he is
Serbian: to je = it is/that is

Macedonian: kara = swear, scold
Bulgarian: kara = drive, go along with..., trying to make someone to... (Bulgarian: kara *se* / Macedonian: *se* kara = quarrel (verb))
Serbian: kara = f*ck (_slang/colloquial/dialect???_)


----------



## Santanawinds

Anicetus said:


> _Sukno_ is something like that in BCMS too (rough fabric, usually woollen), so I wouldn't call that a false friend. The original idea was that _suknja_ was something made of _sukno_.
> 
> Speaking of garments...
> 
> northern Croatia: *vesta* - sweatshirt
> southern Croatia: *vesta* - dress
> 
> the standards and at least northern Croatia: *gaće* - underpants
> southern Croatia: *gaće* - trousers
> 
> I'm not sure about these words in the other BCMS countries.
> 
> Russian: *majka* - vest, T-shirt
> BCMS: *majka* - mother



Instead of vesta = dress (southern Croatia), shouldn't it be:
vešta = dress (southern Croatia)?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Gnoj said:


> Macedonian: kara = swear, scold
> Bulgarian: kara = drive, go along with..., trying to make someone to... (Bulgarian: kara *se / Macedonian: se kara = quarrel (verb))
> Serbian: kara = f*ck (slang/colloquial/dialect???)*



Slovenian: *karati* = to scold
Bela Krajina dialect of Slovenian: *karati se* = to argue, to quarrel


----------



## Azori

Czech, Slovak: *kára* = 1. handcart, pushcart 2. (colloq./slang) car, vehicle

Czech: *kárat* / Slovak: *karhať / kárať* = to reprimand, to admonish, to rebuke


----------



## DenisBiH

Well_, karati _can mean "to scold" in BCSM as well, actually it's the primary meaning given by HJP. It also gives another, regional, meaning for reflexive _karati se_ - "to argue".

There is a famous saying _Nije majka sina karala što se kockao, već što se vadio_ ("The mother didn't scold her son for gambling, but for trying to find excuses for it", or alternatively "The mother didn't scold her son for gambling, but for trying to recoup his losses" - I've seen people interpreting it both ways; _vaditi se_ literally means "to extract oneself").

However, I don't hear people use _karati _with the above meanings very often, if at all. The slang meaning "to f*ck" is much more common nowadays.


----------



## Santanawinds

DenisBiH said:


> Well_, karati _can mean "to scold" in BCSM as well, actually it's the primary meaning given by HJP. It also gives another, regional, meaning for reflexive _karati se_ - "to argue".
> 
> There is a famous saying _Nije majka sina karala što se kockao, već što se vadio_ ("The mother didn't scold her son for gambling, but for trying to find excuses for it", or alternatively "The mother didn't scold her son for gambling, but for trying to recoup his losses" - I've seen people interpreting it both ways; _vaditi se_ literally means "to extract oneself").
> 
> However, I don't hear people use _karati _with the above meanings very often, if at all. The slang meaning "to f*ck" is much more common nowadays.



I have heard "karati se" used often along the Dalmatian coast, especially on the islands, to mean argue or complain.
Ex: Kad Ivo igra briškulu stalno se kara i beštima ...

And then there's the song about the fisherman:

_Prije jutra umoran
Ribar čeka novi dan
Dok svi ljudi spavaju
Galebi se karaju


_


----------



## marco_2

Azori said:


> Czech, Slovak: *kára* = 1. handcart, pushcart 2. (colloq./slang) car, vehicle
> 
> Czech: *kárat* / Slovak: *karhať / kárať* = to reprimand, to admonish, to rebuke



Polish: *kara *= punishment;  *karać *= to punish


----------



## Azori

As a side note, the verb *kárať* is considered nonstandard / incorrect in Slovak and may also mean "to punish" (unlike *karhať*, which is the preferred verb). I'm familiar only with the meaning "to reprimand" for both.


----------



## VelikiMag

DenisBiH said:


> There is a famous saying _Nije majka sina karala što se kockao, već što se vadio_


Here they say _Ne kune majka sina što je išao da se kocka, nego što je išao da se vadi_.

As for _karati_, there was a poem which name I don't remember and it starts with: _Mjesec kara zvijezdu Danicu_. But I do remember that every school teacher had a problem reading this particular one. Perhaps the slang meaning of this word came from the albanian word for penis, which is also sometimes used in our language.


----------



## Brainiac

VelikiMag said:


> Here they say _Ne kune majka sina što je išao da se kocka, nego što je išao da se vadi_.
> 
> ... there was a poem which name I don't remember and it starts with: _Mjesec kara zvijezdu Danicu_..



Poem - Диоба Јакшића, народна епска песма, покосовски циклус.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *prase* - pig

BCS: *prase* - piglet


----------



## Azori

Russian: *вздор* = nonsense, rubbish

Slovak: *vzdor* = defiance, resistance, contumacy, disobedience

Russian: *вздорный* = 1. absurd, foolish, stupid 2. quarrelsome, cantankerous

Slovak: *vzdorný* = defiant, stubborn


----------



## Gnoj

Macedonian: *krene* (inf. da [se] _krene_) = to *lift up*
BCS: *krene* (inf. _krenuti_) ≈ to get going

Macedonian: *baci* (inf. da [se] _baci_) = to *kiss*
BCS: *baci* (inf. _baciti_) = to *throw*


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*křen* - horseradish
*křenit se* - to laugh, to smile, to sneer, to grimace, to grin, to smirk, to simper, to make faces, to pull a face (colloquial word)
*bác* - bang, crash, bam (interjection)
*bacit* - to hit, to bash, to strike, to bang, to bump


----------



## Ben Jamin

ilocas2 said:


> Czech:
> 
> *křen* - horseradish
> *křenit se* - to laugh, to smile, to sneer, to grimace, to grin, to smirk, to simper, to make faces, to pull a face (colloquial word)
> *bác* - bang, crash, bam (interjection)
> *bacit* - to hit, to bash, to strike, to bang, to bump


Polish: *chrzan* (horse radish)
*Chrzanić *= a euphemism for fu**k (in abstract sense)


----------



## el_tigre

Santanawinds said:


> Instead of vesta = dress (southern Croatia), shouldn't it be:
> vešta = dress (southern Croatia)?


That is an italian loanword.
In dubrovnik area there is influence of tuscan italian, therefore is veSta. rest of Dalmatia was under venetian influence so there is spoken veSHta


----------



## marco_2

Polish *płot *- fence
Russian *плот *- raft

West-Ukrainian: *дараба *- a kind of raft
BCS / Bulgarian: *taraba / тараба - *fence, hoarding

I wonder if it has anything in common with Romanian *taraba - *counter, stall


----------



## Kartof

marco_2 said:


> Polish *płot *- fence
> Russian *плот *- raft



Bulgarian *плот *- counter (as in a bar counter)
​Bulgarian *плод* (sounds identical due to final consonant devoicing) - fruit


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*vesta* - waistcoat, vest
*plot* - fence
*plod* - fruit, foetus
*pult* - counter
*plť* - raft (obsolete word)


----------



## jadeite_85

Slovene: *grd *- ugly
Russian: *гордый *- proud

Slovene: *ponosen *- proud
Russian: *поносный *- diarrheic; abusive defamatory

Slovene: *braniti *- to defend
Russian: *бранить* - to scold


----------



## vianie

Slovak *hrdý* - proud

Slovak *ponosovať sa* - repine, *ponosovať si* - complain

Slovak *brániť* - defend


----------



## Gnoj

jadeite_85 said:


> Slovene: *grd *- ugly
> Russian: *гордый *- proud
> 
> Slovene: *ponosen *- proud
> Russian: *поносный *- diarrheic; abusive defamatory
> 
> Slovene: *braniti *- to defend
> Russian: *бранить* - to scold



Macedonian:
*grd *= ugly
*gord *= proud


----------



## Gnoj

*BCS*: Gore gore gore gore.
*Macedonian*: Gorite gore gorat pološo.
*English*: The forests up there burn worse.


----------



## Gergana

*übermönch*, "булка" in Bulgarian means "bride" the meaning "young woman" is used extremely rarely.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Gergana said:


> *übermönch*, "булка" in Bulgarian means "bride" the meaning "young woman" is used extremely rarely.



*‘bułka’* means ‘bread roll’ in Polish.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Russian *ужинать* to have supper
Polish *urzynać* /uʒɨnɑɕ/  to cut off


----------



## Anicetus

Ben Jamin said:


> Russian *ужинать* to have supper
> Polish *urzynać* /uʒɨnɑɕ/  to cut off



BCS: *užinati* — "to have a snack"


----------



## iobyo

Gergana said:


> *übermönch*, "булка" in Bulgarian means "bride" the meaning "young woman" is used extremely rarely.





Ben Jamin said:


> *‘bułka’* means ‘bread roll’ in Polish.



*Macedonian:*


булка (_bulka_) — field poppy 
була (_bula_) — papal bull, bulla 



Ben Jamin said:


> Russian *ужинать* to have supper
> Polish *urzynać* /uʒɨnɑɕ/  to cut off





Anicetus said:


> BCS: *užinati* — "to have a snack"



*+ Macedonian:*

_v. _ужина (_užina_) — to eat a light meal/snack between lunchtime and dinnertime
_n. _ужина (_užina_) — 1. the time between lunchtime and dinnertime; 2. the meal/snack itself


----------



## itreius

Slovene

*zapomniti *- to remember, to memorize, keep in mind

Polish

*zapomnieć *- to forget


----------



## Azori

itreius said:


> Slovene
> 
> *zapomniti *- to remember, to memorize, keep in mind
> 
> Polish
> 
> *zapomnieć *- to forget


Czech: *zapomenout* = to forget / *zapamatovat si* = to remember, to memorize (Slovak: *zabudnúť / zapamätať si*)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *kašna* - fountain

Russian: *кашнэ* - scarf


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *kašna* - fountain
> 
> Russian: *кашнэ* - scarf


The Russian word comes from the French cache-nez . By the way, it's written кашне.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Azori said:


> Czech: *zapomenout* = to forget / *zapamatovat si* = to remember, to memorize (Slovak: *zabudnúť / zapamätať si*)



Russian: помнить = to remember, запомнить = to memorise, запамятовать = to forget.


----------



## swintok

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Russian: помнить = to remember, запомнить = to memorise, запамятовать = to forget.



Ukrainian:
пам'ятати - to remember
запам'ятовувати, запам'ятати - to memorise
поминати, пом'янути, споминати, спом'янути - to remember in the sense of to commemorate (e.g., in song, in poems, in prayers)
забувати, забути - to forget


----------



## marco_2

Polish: *pluszcz *- White-throated Dipper _(Cinclus cinclus)

_Russian: *плющ *- ivy


----------



## Azori

marco_2 said:


> Polish: *pluszcz *- White-throated Dipper _(Cinclus cinclus)
> 
> _Russian: *плющ *- ivy


Slovak: *pľušť* = cold rainy weather, sleet


----------



## Ben Jamin

marco_2 said:


> Polish: *pluszcz *- White-throated Dipper _(Cinclus cinclus)
> 
> _Russian: *плющ *- ivy



in Polish ivy is "bluszcz".


----------



## ilocas2

Slovenian / BCS: *vrč* - jug

Czech: *vrč* - 2nd person singular imperative of *vrčet* - to growl, to snarl
Slovak: *vrč* - 2nd person singular imperative of *vrčať* - to growl, to snarl


----------



## vianie

ilocas2 said:


> Slovenian / BCS: *vrč* - jug



It _may_ be a cognate of the Slovak *krčah*, which is used for jug in the easterner part of Slovakia. In the westerner part it is *džbán *like in Czech.


----------



## DenisBiH

vianie said:


> It _may_ be a cognate of the Slovak *krčah*, which is used for jug in the easterner part of Slovakia.



BCSM *krčag* "jug, pitcher"


----------



## vianie

Thank you Denis. I like the form kẕčag.


----------



## DenisBiH

vianie said:


> Thank you Denis. I like the form kẕčag.



The ẕ in the HJP article seems to be due to improper rendering of an -r- with a short rising accent mark (as in these letters: àèìòù)


----------



## vianie

BCS *skriven* - hidden
Slovak *skrivený* - wry

Polish *duży* - large, big
Slovak *dúži* - lusty, nervy


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

vianie said:


> BCS *skriven* - hidden
> Slovak *skrivený* - wry



Slovenian: *skriven* = hidden, secret; _archaically also_ mysterious
*skrivnosten* = mysterious

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Azori

Russian: *зной* = heat

BCS: *znoj* = sweat, perspiration


----------



## marco_2

Azori said:


> Russian: *зной* = heat
> 
> BCS: *znoj* = sweat, perspiration



Polish: *znój *= toil; drudgery; sweat (a bit archaic)


----------



## marco_2

Russian: *криминалист - *forensic specialist

Polish:* kryminalista *- criminal


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*kriminalista* - criminal investigator


----------



## Encolpius

*ples *(Czech, Slovak, Slovene) = ball, i.e. formal dance
*ples *(BSC) = dance in general


----------



## Azori

Encolpius said:


> *ples *(Czech, Slovak, Slovene) = ball, i.e. formal dance
> *ples *(BSC) = dance in general


Slovak: *plesať* = to exult, to rejoice, to be jubilant


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Encolpius said:


> *ples *(Czech, Slovak, Slovene) = ball, i.e. formal dance
> *ples *(BSC) = dance in general



Actually, *ples* can refer to any kind of dance in Slovenian.


----------



## Encolpius

Polish sukienka dress
Slovak sukienka skirt


----------



## rusita preciosa

Encolpius said:


> *ples *(Czech, Slovak, Slovene) = ball, i.e. formal dance
> *ples *(BSC) = dance in general


Russian:
*пляс* /plias/ - folk dance (I’d say, it would be almost the opposite of ballroom dance).
*плясать* /pliasat’/ - to dance, but not in an elegant way


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*plesat* - to exult, to rejoice, to be jubilant
*sukénka/sukýnka* - little skirt


----------



## Encolpius

Slovak *predavač *shop assistant
BSC *predavač *lecturer


----------



## Encolpius

Slovak *prepona *Czech *přepona *= hypotenuse i.e. the side of a right triangle opposite the right angle
Slovene *prepona *Polish *przepona *= diaphragm i.e. muscle separating the thoracic and abdominal cavity


----------



## lordwings

Encolpius said:


> Slovak *predavač *shop assistant
> BSC *predavač *lecturer



Bulgarian продавач (prodavač) - shop assistant

предавам (predavam) - to give, give up, give in, deliver (to give something I am ought to)

predavač - Not used. Although in hearing it would rather be understood as предавател (predavatel - transmitter) than someone who gives something.

lecturer - преподавател (prepodavatel), лектор (lektor)


----------



## rusita preciosa

Encolpius said:


> Slovak *prepona *Czech *přepona *= hypotenuse i.e. the side of a right triangle opposite the right angle
> Slovene *prepona *Polish *przepona *= diaphragm i.e. muscle separating the thoracic and abdominal cavity


Russian:
*препоны* /prepony/ - obstacles (usually in plural; I guess the singular would be *препонa*, although I've never heard that)
*перепонка* /pereponka/ - any kind of membrane (ear-drum, webbing on feet of water birds, etc...)


----------



## rusita preciosa

Encolpius said:


> Slovak *predavač *shop assistant
> BSC *predavač *lecturer


Russian:
*продавец* /prodavets/ - sales clerk
*преподаватель* /prepodavatel'/ - lecturer


----------



## Encolpius

Slovak *fúkať *Czech *foukat *= to blow
Slovene *fukati *[fu:kati] = to f*k


----------



## lordwings

rusita preciosa said:


> Russian:
> *препоны* /prepony/ - obstacles (usually in plural; I guess the singular would be *препонa*, although I've never heard that)
> *перепонка* /pereponka/ - any kind of membrane (ear-drum, webbing on feet of water birds, etc...)



Bulgarian:

спънка/спънки (spănka/spănki) - obstacles, make someone stumble

препъвам,спъвам (се)  (prepăvam,spăvam (se)- verb - to stumble (myself)


----------



## lordwings

Encolpius said:


> Slovak *fúkať Czech foukat = to blow
> Slovene fukati [fu:kati] = to f*k*



Bulgarian:

фукам (се) (fukam (se) - to splurge (colloquially)

the slovene meaning is:

чукам (čukam) - it also means to knock


----------



## marco_2

Polish: *fukać - *to snort, to puff
*ofuknąć kogoś - *to scold sb


----------



## Encolpius

Slovak *krivica *(Czech křivice, Polish krzywica)rickets, rachitis i.e. childhood disease
Slovene & BSC *krivica *guilt


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Encolpius said:


> Slovak *krivica *(Czech křivice, Polish krzywica)rickets, rachitis i.e. childhood disease
> Slovene & BSC *krivica *guilt



*Krivica* means "injustice" in Slovenian. *Krivda* means "guilt". It's a common Slovenian/BCS false friend.


----------



## Duya

TriglavNationalPark said:


> *Krivica* means "injustice" in Slovenian. *Krivda* means "guilt". It's a common Slovenian/BCS false friend.



...And in BCS it's exactly the opposite.  I think we've mentioned it before, but it's hard to search 39 pages.


----------



## wtfpwnage

In Czech krivda means injustice (spelled křivda)


----------



## wtfpwnage

rusita preciosa said:


> Russian:
> *пляс* /plias/ - folk dance (I’d say, it would be almost the opposite of ballroom dance).
> *плясать* /pliasat’/ - to dance, but not in an elegant way



Plesat in Czech also means to rejoice.


----------



## marco_2

wtfpwnage said:


> In Czech krivda means injustice (spelled křivda)



And in Polish *krzywda *means _harm, injury _sometimes _injustice._


----------



## Encolpius

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Bulgarian: *беседа* (beseda) = conversation
> Belarusian: *бяседа* (byaseda) = party
> Slovenian: *beseda* = word



Czech & Slovak *beseda *= conversation


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Encolpius said:


> Czech & Slovak *beseda *= conversation



In certain contexts, *beseda* can also mean "conversation" in Slovenian. For instance, the phrase "beseda je tekla o..." means "the conversation / talk was about..." However, most commonly, *beseda* means "word."


----------



## Encolpius

Slovenian: *letni čas* season
Czech: *letní čas* summer time (what we'll have since March again)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Encolpius said:


> Slovenian: *letni čas* season
> Czech: *letní čas* summer time (what we'll have since March again)



Slovenian: *poletni čas* = summer time


----------



## Ben Jamin

Encolpius said:


> Czech & Slovak *beseda *= conversation



Polish *Biesiada*=a party with a lot of good food (but not a dancing party)


----------



## marco_2

Polish: *letni - *1. (Adj.) summer;  2. lukewarm


----------



## ilocas2

Encolpius said:


> Czech & Slovak *beseda *= conversation



I think it's not completely correct. In Czech beseda is a meeting of people with conversation and discussion, not conversation itself. Other historical meanings are a party with dance and music or an association for arranging lectures, meetings, artist performances etc. for education and entertainment of its members, a building of this association. _Česká beseda_ is a dance.


----------



## DenisBiH

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian: *poletni čas* = summer time



Interesting. If I saw that at an airport, I'd misinterpret it as "the hour of takeoff/departure". It doesn't really mean that in Bosnian, more like "the moment/hour of enthusiasm" or some such nonsense, but it is etymologically connected to poletjeti "to take off" and polijetanje "takeoff" (in fact, in Croatian polet exists as a synonim of polijetanje)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

DenisBiH said:


> Interesting. If I saw that at an airport, I'd misinterpret it as "the hour of takeoff/departure". It doesn't really mean that in Bosnian, more like "the moment/hour of enthusiasm" or some such nonsense, but it is etymologically connected to poletjeti "to take off" and polijetanje "takeoff" (in fact, in Croatian polet exists as a synonim of polijetanje)



Interesting. Slovenian uses *vzlet* in the sense of take-off and *polet *in the sense of flight or enthusiasm. *Poletje* means summer, hence *poletni čas* for summer time. *Leto* means year, so a season is *letni čas *("a time of the year").


----------



## Encolpius

Czech *kmet*, Slovak *kmeť *very old man
Polish *kmieć*, BSC & Slovene *kmet *peasant 
Bulgarian *кмет *mayor
Russian, Ukrainian?


----------



## rusita preciosa

Encolpius said:


> Czech *kmet*, Slovak *kmeť *very old man
> Polish *kmieć*, BSC & Slovene *kmet *peasant
> Bulgarian *кмет *mayor
> Russian, Ukrainian?


Nothing I can think of in Russian...


----------



## swintok

There is the word кмет (sometimes кметь) in Ukrainian, but I've only seen it in literature and have never heard it used, so I imagine it is archaic.  It can be a neutral term for a villager or peasant, but can also have an undertone of subservience such as a serf or indentured labourer or even backwardness as in "bumpkin."  

This is rather ironic, since the adjective кмітливий means "intelligent" and кмітити means "to ponder."  I don't have access to an etymological dictionary, so I don't know whether there is any connection between these.

Кмет is also a surname in Ukrainian.


----------



## BezierCurve

I've found an entry according to which it comes from Proto-Slavic  *_kъmetь _(_chief of a clan_, later _an elder_). The origin of that is unknown, there are a few possible sources (like Latin, Greek or Persian).


----------



## ilocas2

Slovak: *smäd* = thirst

BCS: *smeđ* = brown


----------



## Gnoj

Bulgarian: *пролив* = strait
Macedonian: *пролив* = diarrhea


----------



## Thomas1

Encolpius said:


> Czech *kmet*, Slovak *kmeť *very old man
> Polish *kmieć*, BSC & Slovene *kmet *peasant
> Bulgarian *кмет *mayor
> Russian, Ukrainian?


Russian in plural: кметы.
Found at Wikipedia.

The Wikipedia article also gives the Ukrainian words Swintok provides and gives another form: кміть. 

In his etymological dictionary, Brückner says: *kmieć*, kmiotek, kmiotówna, kmiotowic; kmiotaszek; kmiecy; służy u Słowian,  oprócz Rusi Wielkiej i Łużyc, ’znacznemu wiekiem i dostatkiem chłopu’,  ’sołtysowi’;


----------



## vianie

All Slavic languages: diarrhoea

Slovak / Czech*
prieliv / průliv *- strait*
preliv / přeliv *- overflow*
príliv / příliv *- inflow



Gnoj said:


> Bulgarian: *пролив* = strait
> Macedonian: *пролив* = diarrhea



  How do you pronounce *в *please? As a *v*, as unvoiced *v* (almost *f*), or as non-syllabic *u* (almost *w*)?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> In plural: кметы.
> Found at Wikipedia.
> 
> The Wikipedia article also gives the Ukrainian words Swintok provides and gives another form: кміть.
> 
> In his etymological dictionary, Brückner says: *kmieć*, kmiotek, kmiotówna, kmiotowic; kmiotaszek; kmiecy; służy u Słowian,  oprócz Rusi Wielkiej i Łużyc, ’znacznemu wiekiem i dostatkiem chłopu’,  ’sołtysowi’;



Some sources derive the word 'kmet' from Latin 'comes'.


----------



## Encolpius

Slovene *krtina *molehill
BCS *krtina *lean meat

Slovene, BSC *vodnik *something like guide, sergeant
Czech & Slovak *vodník *water sprite


----------



## Gnoj

vianie said:


> How do you pronounce *в *please? As a *v*, as unvoiced *v* (almost *f*), or as non-syllabic *u* (almost *w*)?



Usually as *f* (or unvoiced *v* like you said)


----------



## ilocas2

Encolpius said:


> Czech & Slovak *vodník *water sprite



vodník - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vodyanoy#Vodn.C3.ADk


----------



## ilocas2

Encolpius said:


> Slovene *krtina *molehill
> BCS *krtina *lean meat



Czech: *krtina, krtinec* - molehill


----------



## Encolpius

Czech *šišky *type of pastry what Slovaks call (?)
Slovak *šišky *type of pastry what Czechs call koblihy

šiška also means pine cone in both languages but there is a difference in pastry


----------



## vianie

Usually, _koblihy_ have _koblihové těsto_ and _šišky_ have _šiškové cesto_, but as we know the Czech language, anything's  possible.

  Doughnuts in the UK are quite cheap and also nice, so I've heard much of _koblihy_ from surroundings. However the word itself doesn't sound too tasty to me.


----------



## Azori

Encolpius said:


> Czech *šišky *type of pastry what Slovaks call (?)
> Slovak *šišky *type of pastry what Czechs call koblihy


CZ koblihy = SK šišky = EN doughnuts

CZ šišky = SK šúľance (?) = EN dumplings, gnocchi (?)


> šiška also means pine cone in both languages but there is a difference in pastry


It's not used only for pine cones, it may refer to cones of other trees as well.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Gnoj said:


> Usually as *f* (or unvoiced *v* like you said)



You mean before voiceless consonants and at the end of the word?


----------



## Encolpius

Azori said:


> ... CZ šišky = SK šúľance (?)...



I think *šúľance *is what we are looking for. The English words are useless.


----------



## vianie

Azori said:


> CZ koblihy = SK šišky = EN doughnuts
> CZ šišky = SK šúľance (?) = EN dumplings, gnocchi (?)



  Thanks for your research, Azori.

  Yet, the Czechs with which I was talking about this, don't know šišky in the meaning of the food. Into the bargain, they laughed at "šišky as a food". 



Ben Jamin said:


> You mean before voiceless consonants and at the end of the word?



    Yes. I always wonder how behaves any other Slavic language when it comes to this difficulty. So I'm curious how the "v" is pronounced at the end of a word or before consonants in general.


----------



## Encolpius

*Slovene*: Pomahaj svoji materi! [wave at your mother] pomahati wave
*Slovak*: Pomáhaj svojej materi! [help your mother] pomáhať help


----------



## Thomas1

Encolpius said:


> *Slovene*: Pomahaj svoji materi! [wave at your mother] pomahati wave
> *Slovak*: Pomáhaj svojej materi! [help your mother] pomáhať help



I'm wondering what words they have for 'help' in Slovene and for 'wave' in Slovak.

We would say:
Pomachaj swojej mamie! -- Wave to your mother.
Pomagaj swojej mamie! -- Help your mother!

Another similar example in this vein is:
Bułhakow [Pl]
Булгаков [Rus]


----------



## Encolpius

Thomas1 said:


> I'm wondering what words they have for 'help' in Slovene and for 'wave' in Slovak.
> 
> We would say:
> Pomachaj swojej mamie! -- Wave to your mother.
> Pomagaj swojej mamie! -- Help your mother!
> 
> Another similar example in this vein is:
> Bułhakow [Pl]
> Булгаков [Rus]



Slovene help pomagati, Slovak wave zamávať, the v-h change is common in Southern Slavic languages (duhan-duvan, kuhati-kuvati, suho-suvo, uho-uvo....)


----------



## bibax

However the Slovene/BCS h is pronounced like CS ch.

We already had similar false "false friends" like _kruh_ = kruch and krug = _kruh_.


----------



## vianie

bibax said:


> However the Slovene/BCS h is pronounced like CS ch.
> 
> We already had similar false "false friends" like _kruh_ = kruch and krug = _kruh_.



 Polish ch is, unlike German or CS, usually more voiced than Polish h. Those Poles have everything reversely...


----------



## ilocas2

bibax said:


> We already had similar false "false friends" like _kruh_ = kruch and krug = _kruh_.



What does kruch mean in Czech? I suppose it's an archaism because I never met this word before.


----------



## bibax

*Kruch* means kus, úlomek (= a piece, fragment), the noun is quite obsolete, but the derived words are common: krušný (= hard/harsh), kruchý (křehký = fragile, brittle), krušiti (= to crush, quite similar word ), zkroušený (= downhearted, disconsolate, crestfallen), Krušné hory (a mountain range in Bohemia);

N.B. kruch -> kru*š*-, but kruh (= circle) -> kru*ž*-;


----------



## Azori

Encolpius said:


> *Slovene*: Pomahaj svoji materi! [wave at your mother] pomahati wave
> *Slovak*: Pomáhaj svojej materi! [help your mother] pomáhať help





> Slovene help pomagati, Slovak wave zamávať...


Slovak: Wave at your mother! = Zakývaj svojej mame!

Personally, I would not use "zamávaj" here.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *plivat* - to spit

BCS: *plivati* - to swim


----------



## bibax

It is a similar case like býti (to be) × bíti (to beat), in BCS biti.

In Czech we have two different verbs *plivati* and *plývati* (s-, o-, vy-, roz-). Only the second one is related to the BCS *plivati*.


----------



## Thomas1

Polish also has similar pairs:
plwać -- archaic word meaning spit
pływać -- swim

być -- to be
bić -- beat


----------



## rusita preciosa

Thomas1 said:


> być -- to be
> bić -- beat


Same in Russian, it represents some difficulty for learners:
быть - to be
бить - to hit

выть - to howl
вить -to weave


----------



## Thomas1

Same in Polish


rusita preciosa said:


> выть - to howl -- wyć
> вить -to weave -- wić


----------



## bibax

The same in Czech:

выть - wyć - výti
вить - wić - víti

It represents some difficulty for the Czech children:

Víly vily věnce a psi na ně z vily vyli. = _The fairies make (weave) wreaths and the dogs howl on them from the villa.
_


----------



## Encolpius

Polish *burak *> beet, beetroot
Czech *burák *> peanut


----------



## Ben Jamin

bibax said:


> The same in Czech:
> 
> выть - wyć - výti
> вить - wić - víti
> 
> It represents some difficulty for the Czech children:
> 
> Víly vily věnce a psi na ně z vily vyli. = _The fairies make (weave) wreaths and the dogs howl on them from the villa.
> _



Isn't this sentence in past tense?


----------



## bibax

Yes, of course.


----------



## ilocas2

Encolpius said:


> Polish *burak *> beet, beetroot
> Czech *burák *> peanut



burák is used for beet too


----------



## bibax

The two homonyms have different origin:

1. burák (beet) < burak (PL) and buryna < burgyňa < burgundská řepa < *Burgundy*
2. burák (peanut) < burský oříšek < Búrové < *Boer* (NL)


----------



## Thomas1

Russian -- свёкла -- beetroot
Polish -- ćwikła -- type of dish made of a special type of beetroot (burak ćwikłowy)


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Russian -- свёкла -- beetroot
> Polish -- ćwikła -- type of dish made of a special type of beetroot (burak ćwikłowy)



I know only one product called *ćwikła* in Polish, and it is not a dish, but a condiment used with meat, sausages and the like. It is a mixture of rasped beetroot (any kind of red beetroot) and horse radish (rasped and with vinegar).


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *loutka* - puppet

BCS: *lutka* - doll, puppet, a nice looking girl or woman, darling


----------



## itreius

Serbo-Croatian

*tavan* - _attic_

Macedonian

*tavan* - _ceiling_


----------



## Gnoj

itreius said:


> Serbo-Croatian
> 
> *tavan* - _attic_
> 
> Macedonian
> 
> *tavan* - _ceiling_



Not quite.
*tavan* = *attic* and/or *ceiling* in Macedonian


----------



## FairOaks

Gnoj said:


> Not quite.
> *tavan* = *attic* and/or *ceiling* in Macedonian


Yep. It's the same in Bulgarian.


----------



## Azori

Slovak, Czech: *stručný* = brief, short, concise
BCS: *stručni* = expert, professional, vocational

Slovak: *súradnica* / Czech: *souřadnice* = coordinate (a number/set of numbers that identifies a position of a point in a space)
BCS: *suradnica* = (female) co-worker, associate


----------



## Azori

Polish: *boisko* = playground, (playing) field

Slovak: *bojisko* = battleground, battlefield, field of battle


----------



## Ben Jamin

Azori said:


> Polish: *boisko* = playground, (playing) field
> 
> Slovak: *bojisko* = battleground, battlefield, field of battle



In archaic Polish the meaning was the same as in Slovak, and the meaning is easily recognizable by Polish speakers, even if not used.


----------



## Iainmace

Hi everyone! 

This is a really interesting and highly amusing thread! I speak Russian and I'm currently travelling in the Balkans (in Belgrade right now), so I've noticed a couple of BCS-Russian false friends:

Poruka / порука: BCS 'message', Rus. 'bail, surety, guarantee' (and, formerly, 'aid': there's a line in Pushkin's _Eugene Onegin_ when Tatiana's nanny says to her «бог тебе порука!» (bog tebi*e* por*u*ka), that is, "may God help you".
Rad / рад: BCS 'work', Rus. 'happy, joyful' (m. adj.). Of course all those "радно време" (working hours) signs make sense in context, but I still can't help translating it wrongly in my head as 'happy time'! (An aside: doesn't рада mean 'council' in Ukrainian? Can someone who speaks that language comment on that?)
Koristan / корыстный (kor*y*stniy): BCS 'useful', Rus. 'self-interested, greedy'. 

Im sure there are plenty more! 

Ian.


----------



## Iainmace

I forgot one more:

Поклон: BCS 'gift, present', Russian 'bow' (as in a gesture of the body to show appreciation or respect).


----------



## bibax

Iainmace said:


> (An aside: doesn't рада mean 'council' in Ukrainian? Can someone who speaks that language comment on that?)


It's possible as rada means council (or (a piece of) advise, совет in Russian) in Czech and Slovak as well. However the noun rada is homonymous with the adjective rada (= glad, sing. fem. form) even in these languages.


----------



## swintok

Iainmace said:


> (An aside: doesn't рада mean 'council' in Ukrainian? Can someone who speaks that language comment on that?)



Yes, the noun рада (rada) in Ukrainian means a council. It also has the meaning of "advice," but you are more likely to hear the noun порада nowadays.  It is also the feminine form of the adjective радий, meaning "happy" or "glad."

In my travels in the Balkans I also used to get a kick out of "happy time."  I could never get the times straight, however, since:

Ukrainian година = an hour
BCS godina = a year


----------



## Duya

Iainmace said:


> Поклон: BCS 'gift, present', Russian 'bow' (as in a gesture of the body to show appreciation or respect).



That's also a true friend within BCS: _poklon_ (more usually _naklon_) is also 'bow (n.)'; also, there are verbs:
-- _pokloniti_ 'to give (a gift)'
-- _pokloniti se_ 'to bow'


----------



## Iainmace

One more:
Sloboda / слобода: BCS "freedom", Rus. "village, settlement" (historically, for example settlements for certain professions or nationalities in medieval Russia).


----------



## marco_2

Iainmace said:


> One more:
> Sloboda / слобода: BCS "freedom", Rus. "village, settlement" (historically, for example settlements for certain professions or nationalities in medieval Russia).



It's because the settlers were initially freed from various taxes and levies, hence the name _sloboda = svoboda._


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *zimnica* & Czech: *zimnice* = 1. chill, shivering, ague 2. fever

BCS: *zimnica* = 1. winter provisions / food supplies 2. bullfinch


----------



## Azori

Polish: *błyskawica* = lightning, bolt (of lightning)

Slovak: *blýskavica* = thunderstorm


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:
*Daniel* - Daniel

Slovak:
*Daniel* - Daniel
*daniel* - fallow deer


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Azori said:


> Polish: *błyskawica* = lightning, bolt (of lightning)
> 
> Slovak: *blýskavica* = thunderstorm



Slovenian: *bliskavica* = flash (camera device); lightning from a remote thunderstorm (too remote to be accompanied by thunder)

Source: SSKJ


----------



## Azori

Partial false friends:

Czech: *kolej* & Slovak: *koľaj* = 1. rut, track, groove 2. (railway) line, rail, track

In Czech *kolej* also: 1. hall of residence, dormitory, campus 2. college


----------



## marco_2

Azori said:


> Partial false friends:
> 
> Czech: *kolej* & Slovak: *koľaj* = 1. rut, track, groove 2. (railway) line, rail, track
> 
> In Czech *kolej* also: 1. hall of residence, dormitory, campus 2. college



Polish: *kolej *= 1. railway; 2. turn (_twoja kolej = _it's your turn, because _kolejny _= succeeding, following etc.)


----------



## itreius

Slovene: *južina* - snack

BCS: *južina* - south wind (from _jug_)

The term for _snack_ in BCS is _užina_.


----------



## Azori

Czech: *horník* = miner, mineworker, pitman

Slovak: *horník* = a playing card in a German deck (_in German:_ der Ober), equivalent of a queen card


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

itreius said:


> Slovene: *južina* - snack
> 
> BCS: *južina* - south wind (from _jug_)
> 
> The term for _snack_ in BCS is _užina_.



*Južina* does indeed mean "snack" in some Slovenian dialects, but it means "lunch" in others. Personally, I'm more familiar with the latter meaning.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Azori said:


> Czech: *horník* = miner, mineworker, pitman
> 
> Slovak: *horník* = a playing card in a German deck (_in German:_ der Ober), equivalent of a queen card



Slovenian: *gornik *= mountaineer; mountain wind; vineyard owner (archaic); bearberry

Source: SSKJ


----------



## itreius

Czech: *zlatník* = goldsmith

BCS: *zlatnik* = gold coin


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Some false friends from the thread about the term *stara mama*:

Bulgarian: *бaбa (baba)* = grandmother
Slovenian: *baba* = woman, particularly an older woman (pejorative)
(Slovenian: *babica* = grandmother; midwife)

Russian: *бабушкa (babushka) =* grandmother
Slovenian: *babuška *= matryoshka doll

Slovak: *starká* = grandmother
Slovenian: *starka* = old woman


----------



## Azori

itreius said:


> Czech: *zlatník* = goldsmith
> 
> BCS: *zlatnik* = gold coin


Slovak: *zlatník* = goldsmith, jeweller





TriglavNationalPark said:


> Bulgarian: *бaбa (baba)* = grandmother
> Slovenian: *baba* = woman, particularly an older woman (pejorative)
> (Slovenian: *babica* = grandmother; midwife)


In Slovak *baba* has many meanings:

1. old woman (colloq.)
2. unpleasant, bad, irksome woman (pejorative)
3. young woman / girl (slang)
4. midwife (colloq.)
5. coward, sissy, wimp (pejorative)
6. tag (a children's game)
7. empty cake (colloq.)
8. potato pancake, latke (colloq.)
9. cockchafer grub (colloq.)
10. tripe sausage from a large intestine (colloq.)

*babica* = midwife (colloq.)





TriglavNationalPark said:


> Russian: *бабушкa (babushka) =* grandmother
> Slovenian: *babuška *= matryoshka doll


Slovak: *babuška* (diminutive) = 1. old woman
2. grandmother, granny
3. goose
4. coltsfoot (plant)


TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovak: *starká* = grandmother
> Slovenian: *starka* = old woman


Slovak: *starká* = 1. old woman (expressive)
2. wife (familiar/informal)
3. grandmother, grandma (colloq.)


----------



## marco_2

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovak: *starká* = grandmother
> Slovenian: *starka* = old woman



In Polish *starka *is a kind of mature rye vodka, though in Silesia they also call grandmother in such a way. Ah, in hunters' jargon _starka _is a brood hen of game bird.


----------



## bibax

itreius said:


> Czech: *zlatník* = goldsmith
> 
> BCS: *zlatnik* = gold coin


*Zlatník* is also a silver coin (Austrian florin).


----------



## vianie

Azori said:


> In Slovak *baba* has many meanings:
> 
> 1. old woman (colloq.)
> 2. unpleasant, bad, irksome woman (pejorative)
> 3. young woman / girl (slang)
> 4. midwife (colloq.)
> 5. coward, sissy, wimp (pejorative)
> 6. tag (a children's game)
> 7. empty cake (colloq.)
> 8. potato pancake, latke (colloq.)
> 9. cockchafer grub (colloq.)
> 10. tripe sausage from a large intestine (colloq.)



In the east of our republic, _baba_ may mean also grandmother, as opposite to _dedo_


----------



## ignotus88

Czasami zdarzają się też fałszywi przyjaciele w nazwach miesięcy. Na przykład czeski květen jest łudząco podobny do kwietnia. Z kolei chorwacki listopad to wcale nie listopad, tylko październik. Zrobiłem taką tabelkę porównawczą i można sobie to dokładnie przeanalizować  




A jak ktoś jest zainteresowany tematem, to odsyłam do fanpage's na Facebooku poświęconego interkomprehensji: https://www.facebook.com/interkomprehensja


----------



## ilocas2

Polish: *budowa* - building (act or process of building)

Czech, Slovak: *budova* - building


----------



## Azori

Polish: *ruch* = movement, motion; exercise; traffic

Czech & Slovak: *ruch* = bustle, hustle, tumult; activity, stir

Polish: *cudny* = gorgeous, marvellous

Czech & Slovak: *cudný* = chaste

Polish: *słuszny* = right, correct; justified; legitimate

Czech & Slovak: *slušný* = decent, polite, courteous; fair, satisfactory; sizeable, goodly


----------



## Learner19

*Майка*: mother(Bulgarian), sleeveless shirt(Russian)


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *cukrík* = 1. candy, sweet (confection) 2. diminutive of _cukor_ (= sugar)

Polish: *cukrzyk* = 1. diabetic (person with diabetes) 2. Bananaquit


----------



## Azori

> Czech: *báseň* = poem, song
> Slovenian: *basen* = fable
> Serbian: *basna* = fable


Polish: *baśń* = fairy tale
Russian: *басня* = fable
Slovak: *báseň* = poem


----------



## ilocas2

from other thread

Russian: *феня* - specific words and expressions used by professional criminals

Czech, Slovak: *fena* - female dog


----------



## Azori

ilocas2 said:


> Czech, Slovak: *fena* - female dog


Even though the word *fena* is used in Slovak, it's not considered _standard Slovak_. The "correct" words are *suka, sučka*.


----------



## Azori

Russian: *лакомство* = delicacy, dainty

Polish: *łakomstwo* = gluttony, greediness

Slovak: *lakomstvo* = miserliness, stinginess, meanness


----------



## itreius

BCS: *lakom* - greedy

--

Russian: *водитель* (voditel') - driver

BCS: *voditelj* - tv host/anchor, leader


----------



## Ben Jamin

itreius said:


> BCS: *lakom* - greedy
> 
> --
> 
> Russian: *водитель* (voditel') - driver
> 
> BCS: *voditelj* - tv host/anchor, leader



Polish *uwodziciel* - seducer


----------



## Azori

Russian: *пленить* = to capture, to take captive; to fascinate, to charm

Slovak: *plieniť* / Czech: *plenit* = to despoil, to devastate, to plunder, to loot


----------



## Ben Jamin

Azori said:


> Russian: *пленить* = to capture, to take captive; to fascinate, to charm
> 
> Slovak: *plieniť* / Czech: *plenit* = to despoil, to devastate, to plunder, to loot


In Polish *plenić się* = to grow, to reproduce, to spread (mostly about plants)


----------



## Eunos

Azori said:


> Russian: *лакомство* = delicacy, dainty
> 
> Polish: *łakomstwo* = gluttony, greediness
> 
> Slovak: *lakomstvo* = miserliness, stinginess, meanness



In Bulgarian this word is spelled exactly like in Russian and means the same thing.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Eunos said:


> In Bulgarian this word is spelled exactly like in Russian and means the same thing.



It's probably a Russian loan.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *okres* - district

Polish: *okres* - period


----------



## Azori

BCS: *haljina* = dress (for women / girls)

Czech & Slovak: *halena* = a loose upper garment (e.g. blouse / smock / coat)


----------



## DarkChild

Ben Jamin said:


> It's probably a Russian loan.



Not necessarily. It's a common Slavic word.

лаком means someone with big appetite, also could mean greedy.


----------



## Ben Jamin

DarkChild said:


> Not necessarily. It's a common Slavic word.
> 
> лаком means someone with big appetite, also could mean greedy.


Is -*ство *in*лакомство *a typical Bulgarian suffix/formant for changing adjectives into nouns?


----------



## Kartof

Ben Jamin said:


> Is -*ство *in*лакомство *a typical Bulgarian suffix/formant for changing adjectives into nouns?



Yes it is, as in майчен*ство*, човекояд*ство*, and бяг*ство* meaning mother*hood*, cannibal*ism, *and escape (running away), respectively.  As you can see though, it changes not only adjectives to nouns but also other nouns into more general concepts.


----------



## FairOaks

Kartof said:


> Yes it is, as in майчен*ство*, човекояд*ство*, and бяг*ство* meaning mother*hood*, cannibal*ism, *and escape (running away), respectively.  As you can see though, it changes not only adjectives to nouns but also other nouns into more general concepts.



motherhood = майч*и*нство (also _материнство_) (derived from the adjective _майчин_ meaning _maternal_)


----------



## vladimir84

My small contribution to this thread, since I just started learning the Russian language and these false friends are driving me insane:
Serbian - Russian
mir (peace) - Мир (world)
vrač (sorcerer) - врач (doctor)
pravda (justice) - _pravda_ (the truth)
.
.
many more to come...


----------



## swintok

As a Ukrainian speaker, my favorite has always been:

Russian:  брак - marriage
Ukrainian:  брак - shortage, deficit, deficiency, dearth, absence, defect

Ukrainians joke that this how it's like being married to a Russian.


----------



## Apollodoros

swintok said:


> Russian:  брак - marriage
> Ukrainian:  брак - shortage, deficit, deficiency, dearth, absence, defect



Serbian/Croatian/Macedonian/Bulgarian: brak - marriage
Slovak/Czech: brak - cheap product(s) of bad quality


----------



## Gnoj

Macedonian: *kaj *= where/at (kaj si? = where are you? / kaj tebe = at your place)
Slovenian and some Croatian dialects: *kaj* = what


----------



## Apollodoros

I hope I won't offend anyone with this one, but there is a rather funny pair that I just remembered and I have to share 

Serbian/Croatian: *hladna pića* - cold drinks  (inscription often seen on kiosks/in restaurant menus) > (Slovak: chladné nápoje/pitia)

Slovak: *hladná piča *- hungry vagina (derogatory) > (Serbian: gladna pička)


----------



## Eunos

Bulgarian: *hladna pica*/хладна пица/ - cold pizza and the other word is *gladna pička*/гладна пичка/ used like the serbian meaning


----------



## ilocas2

Apollodoros said:


> Serbian/Croatian: *hladna pića* - cold drinks  (inscription often seen on kiosks/in restaurant menus) > (Slovak: chladné nápoje/pitia)



In this post it is said that in Croatian *napoj* means food for pigs
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=234688&page=80&p=10484049#post10484049


----------



## rusita preciosa

swintok said:


> Russian: брак - marriage
> Ukrainian: брак - shortage, deficit, deficiency, dearth, absence, defect


Not quite. In Russian there are two words *брак*, they are homonyms.
*Брак* (marriage) came from the verb брать (take)
*Брак* (defect) came from Gremanic brak (break) and is related to the English "break" and the German "brechen".

There is a joke based on this: *xорошее дело браком не назовут *(they don't call a good thing a "брак" - talking about marriage).


----------



## swintok

rusita preciosa said:


> Not quite. In Russian there are two words *брак*, they are homonyms.
> *Брак* (marriage) came from the verb брать (take)
> *Брак* (defect) came from Gremanic brak (break) and is related to the English "break" and the German "brechen".



True enough, but it's not as funny this way!


----------



## Ben Jamin

rusita preciosa said:


> Not quite. In Russian there are two words *брак*, they are homonyms.
> 
> *Брак* (defect) came from Gremanic brak (break) and is related to the English "break" and the German "brechen".



According to _Das Wörterbuch der deutschen Lehnwörter __in der polnischen Schrift- und Standardsprache_ "brak" comes from "_mnd. *wracke *subst. m., ‘Prüfung von Handelswaren und __Aussonderung in Güteklassen_’" (Testing of commercial goods and selection according to the class of the merchandise", not from a word meaning "break". 
By the way, the form "*brak*" existed only in the Gothic language as praeteritum of "brikan".


----------



## rusita preciosa

Wikitionary says it came into Russian from something they call "middle-lower-German" (I called it Germanic for simplicity).



> Из ср.-н.-нем. brak, далее из прагерм. формы *brekan, от которой в числе прочего произошли: др.-англ. brecan и англ. break, др.-фризск. breka, нидерл. breken, др.-в.-нем. brehhan, нем. brechen, готск. brikan; восходит к праиндоевр. *bhreg- «ломать». Русск. _брак_ — с эпохи Петра I; браковщик уже в 1705 г.; заимств. через польск. brak — то же (с XVI в.).




Vasmer says it also might have come from Polish



> WORD: брак
> GENERAL: I. "изъян", со времени Петра I; см. Смирнов 65; _браковщик_ уже в 1705 г.; см. Христиани 41. Через польск. brak -- то же (с XVI в.; см. Смирнов, там же; Брюкнер 38) или из ср.-нж.-н. brak "недостаток, изъян" (букв. "перелом"), см. Бернекер 1, 80 и сл.
> PAGES: 1,206


----------



## Ben Jamin

rusita preciosa said:


> Wikitionary says it came into Russian from something they call "middle-lower-German" (I called it Germanic for simplicity).



Which dictionary is right?



rusita preciosa said:


> Vasmer says it also might have come from Polish


This sounds plausible.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Ben Jamin said:


> Which dictionary is right?


I'm afraid we'll never know. Vasmer is a very reputable source and it mentions both hypoteses, m-l-German and Polish.


----------



## learnerr

vladimir84 said:


> My small contribution to this thread, since I just started learning the Russian language and these false friends are driving me insane:
> Serbian - Russian
> mir (peace) - Мир (world)
> vrač (sorcerer) - врач (doctor)
> pravda (justice) - _pravda_ (the truth)


Мир (peace) and правда (justice) exist in Russian, too. The first is used very often, the second is a rarity, but is not obsolete either ("пошёл правду искать" means "I went there to ask or search for justice").


----------



## Ben Jamin

rusita preciosa said:


> I'm afraid we'll never know. Vasmer is a very reputable source and it mentions both hypoteses, m-l-German and Polish.


I asked about the original German/Germanic word Wreck or Brak. I think that the "W_örterbuch der deutschen Lehnwörter" _has a high crediblility concerning the German source, as it was made by Germans. Slavic etymologists may have higher competence on their own field.


----------



## bibax

AFAIK in Russian there is no other word for "peace" (a period of time when there is no war) than мир, мир means 1) world 2) peace.

I remember the watchword _«Миру мир»_.

We pronounced it [mupi mup]. 


﻿


----------



## willem81

bibax said:


> AFAIK in Russian there is no other word for "peace" (a period of time when there is no war) than мир, мир means 1) world 2) peace.
> ﻿



By the way, this is the case since the bolshevik reform of Russian language around 1920. Before that, these two words had different spellings: мiр for world, and мир - for peace (or maybe vice versa).


----------



## SkyScout

vladimir84 said:


> vrač (sorcerer) - врач (doctor)


Actually, if you think about it, these words are not really that far apart.
"Modern" medicine has only been around for what?  Perhaps 80 - 90 years?
Prior to that, did not "Doctors" use leeches to remove the "bad blood" from the body that cause the disease / _bolezn'/hvoroba_?
I am sure that a few hundred years earlier, our ancestors would think it completely normal to call upon the local "hag" (_"__vedžma"_) or magician (_"čarovnik / čarovnica"_) to help them heal whatever ailed them.  Or to seek solace in knowing what the future may bring from the local _"vračka / vračara"_ (fortune teller)
**Slavic word forms are from the* *Interslavic Lexicon* > *http://www.interslavic.info
*


----------



## ilocas2

SkyScout said:


> (_"čarovnik /_



In Czech *čarovník* is some genus of plants. But most people most likely don't know it. : D


----------



## ahvalj

willem81 said:


> By the way, this is the case since the bolshevik reform of Russian language around 1920. Before that, these two words had different spellings: мiр for world, and мир - for peace (or maybe vice versa).


As to the reform.
(1) That was not a language but an orthography reform.
(2) It was formally introduced not by bolsheviks but by the Provisional government in 1917 (http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Реформа_русской_орфографии_1918_года), and the bolsheviks just made efforts to impose it (like it was also with the metric system etc.).
(3) It was prepared several years before by an academic commission and originally was meant to be even more radical.

As to the word «міръ».
It was an artificial distinction, with «міръ» being the only one word with «і» used as an independent symbol and not as a replacement of «и» before the "vowel letters" as elsewhere. 

As to the etymology.
There is no evidence that both words come from different sources: it appears that the original meaning "peace" was extended to "society" and then to "world" («Этимологический словарь славянских языков», выпуск 19, 1992: 55–57).


----------



## Ben Jamin

SkyScout said:


> ... upon the local "hag" (_"__vedžma"_) ...


In what language have you  the spelling (and pronunciation) of "_vedžma" (with a *"*__*ž"*)?_


----------



## SkyScout

Ben Jamin said:


> In what language have you  the spelling (and pronunciation) of "_vedžma" (with a *"*__*ž"*)?_



*Interslavic / Medžuslovjanski*  - *http://www.interslavic.info

*Spelling may also be:  *"VED'MA"* or *"VEDJMA"* or *"ВЕДЬМА"*


----------



## Ben Jamin

SkyScout said:


> *Interslavic / Medžuslovjanski*  - *http://www.interslavic.info
> 
> *Spelling may also be:  *"VED'MA"* or *"VEDJMA"* or *"ВЕДЬМА"*


It seems that you quote an artificial Slavic language, something of "Interlingua" type, but I was interested in what *natural *Slavic language there is a _*"d**ž" *_sound in this word? Googling of the word gives only four finds, all related to Interslavic. This language doesn't count here, I'm afraid.


----------



## SkyScout

Ben Jamin,
Our native language Polish carries the sound represented by the Interslavic orthography by *"dž"* ... *wiedźma* http://en.pons.eu/open_dict/audio_tts/pl/Tenpl21168773?l=enpl .  And, as I noted above, the spelling among our other slavic languages may be represented as *"VED'MA" or "VEDJMA" or "ВЕДЬМА" ....*


----------



## Ben Jamin

SkyScout said:


> Ben Jamin,
> Our native language Polish carries the sound represented by the Interslavic orthography by *"dž"* ... *wiedźma* http://en.pons.eu/open_dict/audio_tts/pl/Tenpl21168773?l=enpl .  And, as I noted above, the spelling among our other slavic languages may be represented as *"VED'MA" or "VEDJMA" or "ВЕДЬМА" ....*


Who created this Interslavic language? An Englishman? And what is the reason of using a spelling that does not correspond to pronunciation in any Slavic language? It only creates confusion.


----------



## SkyScout

*Interslavic* was created by a team of Slavic Speakers from all of our Slavic speaking countries over the last seven years.
For details, please start here:  *http://interslavic.net*

Sections at that website go into great detail about:
- Design Criteria
- Phonology
- Pronunciation
- Orthography
I don't believe you will find conclusions showing that Medžuslovjanski does not correspond to our Slavic Languages.
Pronunciation is not paramount - each Slavic speaker will usually use his or her own pronunciation.  I know I do when I get the opportunity to speak it to another Slavic-speaker.  
Thus, if I am speaking to a Russian-speaker, I will use Russian pronunciation; to a Pole, Polish sounds.
*BUT!* *Interslavic is primarily a written auxiliary language* - however, even here, if I am writing something that I know will be read primarily by Croatian speakers - I will use "Croatian Flavourisation" i.t.d.

One of the biggest challenges of creating a "common vocabulary" is FALSE FRIENDS.  There are many of them! ...that don't even appear in the various False Friends websites (or in this forum).  And only a native speaker can alert us to this.

_Hvala!_


----------



## Ben Jamin

SkyScout said:


> *Interslavic* was created by a team of Slavic Speakers from all of our Slavic speaking countries over the last seven years.
> For details, please start here:  *http://interslavic.net*
> 
> Sections at that website go into great detail about:
> - Design Criteria
> - Phonology
> - Pronunciation
> - Orthography
> I don't believe you will find conclusions showing that Medžuslovjanski does not correspond to our Slavic Languages.
> Pronunciation is not paramount - each Slavic speaker will usually use his or her own pronunciation.  I know I do when I get the opportunity to speak it to another Slavic-speaker.
> Thus, if I am speaking to a Russian-speaker, I will use Russian pronunciation; to a Pole, Polish sounds.
> *BUT!* *Interslavic is primarily a written auxiliary language* - however, even here, if I am writing something that I know will be read primarily by Croatian speakers - I will use "Croatian Flavourisation" i.t.d.
> 
> One of the biggest challenges of creating a "common vocabulary" is FALSE FRIENDS.  There are many of them! ...that don't even appear in the various False Friends websites (or in this forum).  And only a native speaker can alert us to this.
> 
> _Hvala!_


All this is fine, but I will, however, always advocate a spelling that is not a sheer arbitrary construct, but relates either to actual pronunciation, or to etymology. In the case of "ved'ma" the spelling "vedma" would be much better than *"ve**džma"*


----------



## SkyScout

Ben Jamin said:


> All this is fine, but I will, however, always advocate a spelling that is not a sheer arbitrary construct, but relates either to actual pronunciation, or to etymology. In the case of "ved'ma" the spelling "vedma" would be much better than *"ve**džma"*



Really?
*Really?*
Even though it is effectively attested in Polish:  *wiedźma      * http://en.pons.eu/open_dict/audio_tt...1168773? ??


----------



## Duya

Because, in any Slavic language, /dž/ never occurs as result of palatalization or iotation of /d/, so I understand Ben Jamin's concerns. When present, softening will produce /dj/, /dʑ/ (as in _wiedźma_), or at most, /ʝ/.

But we drifted off topic by a mile -- this discussion, I believe, belongs here.


----------



## nonik

Duya said:


> Because, in any Slavic language, /dž/ never occurs as result of palatalization or iotation of /d/, so I understand Ben Jamin's concerns. When present, softening will produce /dj/, /dʑ/ (as in _wiedźma_), or at most, /ʝ/.
> 
> But we drifted off topic by a mile -- this discussion, I believe, belongs here.




not sure, but what about lusatian sorbians ?


----------



## ahvalj

Duya said:


> Because, in any Slavic language, /dž/ never occurs as result of palatalization or iotation of /d/, so I understand Ben Jamin's concerns. When present, softening will produce /dj/, /dʑ/ (as in _wiedźma_), or at most, /ʝ/.
> 
> But we drifted off topic by a mile -- this discussion, I believe, belongs here.


Actually, it does. In literary Ukrainian and Belorusian dž is regular in verbs and verbal nouns (Ukrainian «родити – роджу – народження»), and there are some dialect areas in the south-western part of the East Slavic territory where dž and ž are distributed complementarily: one of them (ž in western Ukrainian and dž in south-western Russian) occurs after former short vowels, another one after long ones (see details in this paper: http://yadi.sk/d/hc5vjuXtAxqqV).


----------



## ahvalj

Duya said:


> Because, in any Slavic language, /dž/ never occurs as result of palatalization or iotation of /d/, so I understand Ben Jamin's concerns. When present, softening will produce /dj/, /dʑ/ (as in _wiedźma_), or at most, /ʝ/.
> 
> But we drifted off topic by a mile -- this discussion, I believe, belongs here.


Sorry, of course I meant the jotization of the first millennium, not the newer one, so indeed the case of «wiedžma» is not applicable here.


----------



## Ben Jamin

SkyScout said:


> Really?
> *Really?*
> Even though it is effectively attested in Polish: *wiedźma      *http://en.pons.eu/open_dict/audio_tt...1168773? ??



You don't maintain that *dź=**dž, *do you?


----------



## SkyScout

Ben Jamin said:


> You don't maintain that *dź=**dž, *do you?


In *INTERSLAVIC / MEDŽUSLOVJANSKI*, its basic alphabet contains three letters with diacritic marks:  *Čč - Šš - Žž* 
A writer choosing to use the word-form which carries the Polish pronunciation  http://en.pons.eu/open_dict/audio_tt...1168773? would, indeed, write *VEDŽMA*.
*INTERSLAVIC* also has an extended alphabet and an extended form call "Scientific Interslavic" or "Naučny Medžuslovjanski" (MS PLUS) which would serve to address your more linguistic predilections.  Here the alphabet additionally includes:  *Å Ć Ď Ě Ę Ľ Ń Ò Ŕ Ś Ť Ų Y Ź* . An example of the difference is:

*MS PLUS:*
Medžuslovjanski język može byti velika pomoć dlja pųtujųćih i takože jest doskonalo orųďje dlja tyh, ktori hoćųt brzo naučiti sę jednogo ili vęće slovjanskih językov. Učeńje sę takogo języka ne jest tęžko i usiľje ne zajmaje mnogo časa. Kògda člověk dobro znaje taki język, on avtomatično imaje možnosť izražańja sę v vsjakom slovjanskom kraji i može råzuměti bliz vse, čto ljudi k njemu govoręt ili pišųt.  * 

MS BASIC:
*Medžuslovjanski jezyk može byti velika pomoč dlja putujučih i takože jest doskonalo orudje dlja tyh, ktori hočut brzo naučiti se jednogo ili veče slovjanskih jezykov. Učenje se takogo jezyka ne jest težko i usilje ne zajmaje mnogo časa. Kogda človek dobro znaje taki jezyk, on avtomatično imaje možnosť izražanja se v vsjakom slovjanskom kraji i može razumeti bliz vse, čto ljudi k njemu govoret ili pišut.

See:  Ortoghraphy @:  *http://steen.free.fr/interslavic/orthography.html*

See:  Scientific Interslavic @: *http://steen.free.fr/interslavic/nms.html

*


----------



## Roman A

Croatian Domovina-Fatherland, Ukrainian Domovyna-Coffin :-D


----------



## SkyScout

Roman A said:


> Croatian Domovina-Fatherland


I find it unusual that a noun with a feminine ending «* -a / -ina *» would translate as *"Fatherland"* and not *"Motherland"*


----------



## Ben Jamin

SkyScout said:


> I find it unusual that a noun with a feminine ending «* -a / -ina *» would translate as *"Fatherland"* and not *"Motherland"*


Because the English word is "Fatherland". It corresponds also with Polish "ojczyzna" (not "*matczyzna"), which is also common in Slavic languages.


----------



## Roman A

Ukrainian ending yna Baťkivščyna(Baťko-Father)and Vidčyzna-Fatherland, Domovyna-Coffin,Chvylyna-Minute,Hodyna-Hour,Rodyna-Family,Divčyna-Girl,Nimeččyna-Germany,Uhorščyna-Hungary,Tureččyna-Turkey,Slovaččyna-Slovakia and Kyivščyna,Charkivščyna,Lvivščyna,Odeščyna,Poltavščyna,Sumščyna,Doneččyna-regions of Ukraine, Moskovščyna(Russia XV-XVIII c), Ljachovščyna-negative name of Poland


----------



## ahvalj

SkyScout said:


> I find it unusual that a noun with a feminine ending «* -a / -ina *» would translate as *"Fatherland"* and not *"Motherland"*


The grammatical gender is different from the natural one, it is just a language tool to make possible a tighter agreement between different classes of words. By the way, Latin and Greek "patria" are feminine, too.


----------



## Ben Jamin

SkyScout said:


> I find it unusual that a noun with a feminine ending «* -a / -ina *» would translate as *"Fatherland"* and not *"Motherland"*


Besides:
- it is the last element in the compound word (land) that corresponds to the Slavic formant -yna/-ina, so the gender of the core/first word is irrelevant
- neither of the words is a translation or calque of the other, but both are calques of the Latin/Greek "patria".


----------



## bibax

In Latin patrius/patria/patrium is an adjective derived from the noun pater (father).
*Patria* stands for 'terra patria'. It is just a coincidence that Latin terra and Slavic *zem'a are feminine. In German 'Land' is neuter, thus das Vaterland.

There is also das Mutterland (= mateřská země, la madre patria, etc.). For example Spain is 'la madre patria' (mateřská země) towards, say, Las Islas Canarias.


----------



## ahvalj

In Latin and Greek, "patria" function as substantives, regardless of this historical derivation. "Italia" can be regarded as "(w)italia chora" as well, yet it is just a noun that follows a standard derivational pattern. The idea of recalling "patria" is that there is absolutely no connection between the grammatical and biological gender in this context.


----------



## Roman A

bibax said:


> In Latin patrius/patria/patrium is an adjective derived from the noun pater (father).
> *Patria* stands for 'terra patria'. It is just a coincidence that Latin terra and Slavic *zem'a are feminine. In German 'Land' is neuter, thus das Vaterland.
> 
> There is also das Mutterland (= mateřská země, la madre patria, etc.). For example Spain is 'la madre patria' (mateřská země) towards, say, Las Islas Canarias.


Ukrainian: Materynśka zemlja-Místo kde jste se vyrůstal(czech)


----------



## ilocas2

Roman A said:


> Místo kde jste se vyrůstal(czech)



Sorry, this sentence is wrong. The correct is - Místo, kde jste vyrůstal.


----------



## Azori

Polish: *przyprawa* = seasoning, spice

Czech: *příprava* / Slovak: *príprava* = preparation


----------



## marco_2

Polish: *poprawa = *correction; improvement

Czech: *poprava = *execution


----------



## Ben Jamin

marco_2 said:


> Polish: *poprawa = *correction; improvement
> 
> Czech: *poprava = *execution


Haven't we already got it in an earlier post? This thread is so long that it's easy to go in circles.


----------



## Roman A

Ukrainian: Pryprava-seasoning,spice "Pryprava do supu,pryprava do boršču"


----------



## ilocas2

Slovenian: *nazaj* - back, backwards

Slovak: *naozaj* - really


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *syrový* (adj.) = cheese, cheesy

Czech: *syrový* (adj.) = 1. raw, uncooked 2. raw, bleak 3. raw, coarse, crude (Czech: *sýrový* (adj.) = cheese, cheesy)


----------



## Apollodoros

Azori said:


> Slovak: *syrový* (adj.) = cheese, cheesy
> 
> Czech: *syrový* (adj.) = 1. raw, uncooked 2. raw, bleak 3. raw, coarse, crude (Czech: *sýrový* (adj.) = cheese, cheesy)


I think it's worth mentioning that Czech: *syrový* = Slovak: *surový*. So one would think the reason behind the difference could be the different evolution of 'y/i' which is the case in other words too (břicho vs. brucho, lid vs. ľud).

I would like to add:
Slovak: *kapusta *(cabbage) = Czech:* zelí*
Czech:* kapusta *(Savoy cabbage) = Slovak:* kel*


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*surov* = raw, rough, coarse, crude
*sirov* = cheese, cheesy

*zelje* = cabbage
*kapus, kapusnica* = brassica oleracea
*zeli* = herbs
*kodrolistni ohrovt* = kale


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> *kapus, kapusnica* = brassica oleracea
> *zeli* = herbs


Slovak:

*kapustnica* = 1. cabbage (sauerkraut) soup 2. sauerkraut juice
*zelina* = weed, plant


----------



## rusita preciosa

TriglavNationalPark said:


> *zelje* = cabbage


Russian:
*зелье* = potion


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *kikiriki* = cock-a-doodle-doo (the sound a rooster makes)

BCS: *kikiriki* = peanut


----------



## Azori

Russian: *младенец* = baby, infant
Slovak, Czech: *mládenec* = young man / boy
BCS: *mladenac* = bridegroom

Slovak, Czech: *mládenci* = young men
BCS: *mladenci* = newlyweds, newly married couple


----------



## DarkChild

Azori said:


> Russian: *младенец* = baby, infant
> Slovak, Czech: *mládenec* = young man / boy
> BCS: *mladenac* = bridegroom
> 
> Slovak, Czech: *mládenci* = young men
> BCS: *mladenci* = newlyweds, newly married couple



Bulgarian: *младенец* = baby, but mostly baby Jesus


----------



## thegreathoo

Azori said:


> Polish: *ruch* = movement, motion; exercise; traffic
> 
> Czech & Slovak: *ruch* = bustle, hustle, tumult; activity, stir
> 
> Polish: *cudny* = gorgeous, marvellous
> 
> Czech & Slovak: *cudný* = chaste
> 
> Polish: *słuszny* = right, correct; justified; legitimate
> 
> Czech & Slovak: *slušný* = decent, polite, courteous; fair, satisfactory; sizeable, goodly



BCS

Cudni = Strange, weird
Slushni = related to hearing, as in "Slushni" organ, ears; slushni aparat.


----------



## thegreathoo

DenisBiH said:


> Actually,
> 
> Bosnian, Montenegrin, Serbian: *čas* = "hour"
> Bosnian, Croatian: *čas* = "moment"
> 
> I personally perceive _čas _meaning "hour" as a Serbism, and as far as I know mostly _sat _(and _sahat_) are used in Bosnian (at least in Sarajevo), but at least one of my Bosnian dictionaries disagrees with me, i.e. allows _čas _to mean "hour" as well as "moment".



IMO "cas" is not a false friend btwn Cro and Ser.  it means moment or an hour, depending on context.  For example, "stigao je za cas" (he arrived quickly) does not mean that it took an hour, anywhere in Serbia or Croatia.


----------



## Awwal12

Gnoj said:


> How do you say for "hour" in Croatian then? Sat? In Macedonian "čas" can be either "hour" or "moment", it depends on the context.


In Russian "час" can also mean "moment", but that meaning is considered high/poetic.
It also can mean "moment" in Ukrainian, Belarusian and Polish. But the main meanings ("hour" and "time" respectively) still do not overlap.
Also, to add some curiosity, "hour" in Ukrainian is "година", while Russian "год" means "year", Ukrainian "year" is "рiк" (declined as "року", "роком" etc. - hello, Ukrainian ikavizm) and Russian "рок" means "fate".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Awwal12 said:


> In Russian "час" can also mean "moment", but that meaning is considered high/poetic.
> It also can mean "moment" in Ukrainian, Belarusian and Polish. But the main meanings ("hour" and "time" respectively) still do not overlap.
> Also, to add some curiosity, "hour" in Ukrainian is "година", while Russian "год" means "year", Ukrainian "year" is "рiк" (declined as "року", "роком" etc. - hello, Ukrainian ikavizm) and Russian "рок" means "fate".



Sorry, but "czas" does not mean "moment" in Polish. It means only "time" or "period of time". 
"Moment" is "chwila" or "moment" or "mgnienie oka" (now rare). 
However "czas" can mean a short period of time if qualified by an adjective (krótki czas).


----------



## Awwal12

Ben Jamin said:


> Sorry, but "czas" does not mean "moment" in Polish. It means only "time" or "period of time".
> "Moment" is "chwila" or "moment" or "mgnienie oka" (now rare).
> However "czas" can mean a short period of time if qualified by an adjective (krótki czas).


Have you considered that the very word "time" can (quite naturally) have a meaning "moment (of time)", including, by the way, English? The phrase "by the time of smth" is quite saying.
"Час" in Russian also never means "moment" as a time unit, but only "moment" as a time point. It just doesn't mean "time" as an abstract, continuous thing, like it does in Polish. For that use, Russian has время (cf. Old Polish wrzemię)


----------



## itreius

thegreathoo said:


> IMO "cas" is not a false friend btwn Cro and Ser.  it means moment or an hour, depending on context.  For example, "stigao je za cas" (he arrived quickly) does not mean that it took an hour, anywhere in Serbia or Croatia.



That's not _čas_. That's _začas_.

The _za čas_ construction however doesn't mean the same in Serbia and Croatia.


----------



## thegreathoo

itreius said:


> That's not _čas_. That's _začas_.
> 
> The _za čas_ construction however doesn't mean the same in Serbia and Croatia.



If I say "Stigao sam u cas,"  Everybody will understand me to mean I arrived quickly, within moments, and it did not take me one hour-od Leskovca do Pule.
If I say "Predstava je u 9 casova" there is not a single person who will think that the show will start in 9 moments.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Awwal12 said:


> Have you considered that the very word "time" can (quite naturally) have a meaning "moment (of time)", including, by the way, English? The phrase "by the time of smth" is quite saying.
> "Час" in Russian also never means "moment" as a time unit, but only "moment" as a time point. It just doesn't mean "time" as an abstract, continuous thing, like it does in Polish. For that use, Russian has время (cf. Old Polish wrzemię)



You are right to some extent, but "czas" is normally perceived in Polish either as an abstract idea (the time flows) or a parameter (physics), or a period of time. To express a point of time "moment" or "chwila" are usually used. To denote a point of time using the word "czas" you must use the special expression "dokładnie w tym samym czasie" or "o tym samym czasie". In all other uses, "czas" has connotations of an extended period, not a point. "Mamy ten sam czas" means that our clocks are synchronized.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*MOD REMINDER (regarding some posts on the previous page): Because this forum is frequented by language learners, we ask you to use the proper Slavic characters (č, š, ž, and so on) at all times. Substituting them with c, s, z, etc., should be avoided.

For your convenience, the characters are provided on a drop-down menu at the far right of the formatting control panel.*


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> You are right to some extent, but "czas" is normally perceived in Polish either as an abstract idea (the time flows) or a parameter (physics), or a period of time. To express a point of time "moment" or "chwila" are usually used. To denote a point of time using the word "czas" you must use the special expression "dokładnie w tym samym czasie" or "o tym samym czasie". In all other uses, "czas" has connotations of an extended period, not a point. "Mamy ten sam czas" means that our clocks are synchronized.



What about "będę na czas", "do tego czasu", "w tym czasie" or "czas w sam raz na piwo"?  Isn't it more or less Awwal had in mind?


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> What about "będę na czas", "do tego czasu", "w tym czasie" or "czas w sam raz na piwo"?  Isn't it more or less Awwal had in mind?


Yes, "będę na czas", "do tego czasu" are some ot the special compound expressions with "czas" that can be conceived as a point of time, but "w tym czasie" does not belong to them. At least in my understanding "w tym czasie" refers to a period of time, not a point. "Czas" alone will still be something continuous and flowing.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Yes, "będę na czas", "do tego czasu" are some ot the special compound expressions with "czas" that can be conceived as a point of time, but "w tym czasie" does not belong to them. At least in my understanding "w tym czasie" refers to a period of time, not a point. "Czas" alone will still be something continuous and flowing.



Doesn't it depend on context? What about "co pan robił w czasie wypadku"? Of course, one can philosophically dispute weather the time is continuous or discrete, but in practice the period between you hear the bang and the moment everything is already stopped and silenced, is short enough to be legitimately considered "a point in time", isn't it?


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> Yes, "będę na czas", "do tego czasu" are some  ot the special compound expressions with "czas" that can be conceived as  a point of time, but "w tym czasie" does not belong to them. At least  in my understanding "w tym czasie" refers to a period of time, not a  point. "Czas" alone will still be something continuous and  flowing.





jasio said:


> Doesn't it depend on context? What about "co pan  robił w czasie wypadku"? Of course, one can philosophically dispute  weather the time is continuous or discrete, but in practice the period  between you hear the bang and the moment everything is already stopped  and silenced, is short enough to be legitimately considered "a point in  time", isn't it?



Panowie, czas chyba zajrzeć do słownika. *czas I *
[...]
*3.* _blm_ «pora, moment» □ C. czegoś:: Od czasu zdania egzaminu nie zajrzał więcej do podręczników. Czas próby. Czas rozstania.

*czas II *_czasownik niewłaściwy_, _używany w formach_: czas (jest), czas był, czas będzie, byłby czas «jest, był najwłaściwszy moment coś zrobić» □ C. + bezokolicznik _a._ czas, żeby …: Czas spać. Czas, żeby poważnie pomyśleć o przyszłości.

Source: _Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA​


----------



## Ben Jamin

Polish: *wzrost* = body length
Russian: *возраст* = age


----------



## vianie

Czech *vzrůst* and Slovak *vzrast *- _body length_ (among the other meanings, excepting _"age"_)
Czech *vzrost*, the shortened form of *vzrostl *- _he got bigger_


----------



## ilocas2

Apollodoros said:


> I think it's worth mentioning that Czech: *syrový* = Slovak: *surový*. So one would think the reason behind the difference could be the different evolution of 'y/i' which is the case in other words too (břicho vs. brucho, lid vs. ľud).



In Czech there is word *surový* too. And it's frequently used word. But it doesn't mean the same as *syrový*.

dictionary on seznam.cz gives these translations: "brutal, cruel, brutish, crude, raw, unrefined"


----------



## Ben Jamin

ilocas2 said:


> In Czech there is word *surový* too. And it's frequently used word. But it doesn't mean the same as *syrový*.
> 
> dictionary on seznam.cz gives these translations: "brutal, cruel, brutish, crude, raw, unrefined"



The range of meanings *surowy *in Polish is similar, but there are two core meanings that are equal: raw (like raw food) and severe (like severe rule), while brutal, cruel, brutish, crude, unrefined are derived meanings.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Russian: *зовут *(zavut) = they call (как вас зовут = what is your name)
Polish: *zawód *(zavut) = profession, occupation (jaki jest twój zawód = what is your profession)

Polish: *róża *= rose
Russian: *рожа *= muzzle, snout (French *guele*)

Polish: *familia *= noble family, family clan
Russian: *фамилиа *= surname

Polish: *rodzina *= family
Russian: *родина *= fatherland


----------



## itreius

Ben Jamin said:


> Russian: *зовут *(zavut) = they call (как вас зовут = what is your name)
> Polish: *zawód *(zavut) = profession, occupation (jaki jest twój zawód = what is your profession)


BCS: *zavod* = institute, department, office



Ben Jamin said:


> Polish: *róża *= rose
> Russian: *рожа *= muzzle, snout (French *guele*)


BCS: *ruža* = rose (however, in my dialect _roža_ means _flower_, a rose would be _gartroža_)
Slovene: *roža* = flower



Ben Jamin said:


> Polish: *familia *= noble family, family clan
> Russian: *фамилиа *= surname


BCS: *familija* = family


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*závod* - was in this thread already
*růže* - rose
*rodina* - family
*famílie* - family (not much used)


----------



## itreius

Czech:

*brána* - gate

BCS:

*brana* - dam


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *značka* - sign, mark, symbol, brand, make

BCS: *značka* - badge


----------



## Ben Jamin

ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *značka* - sign, mark, symbol, brand, make
> 
> BCS: *značka* - badge


The meanings overlap in this example, so those words are not very false friends. Polish *znaczek *means: mark, badge, post stamp. *Znak *means mark, symbol, beacon.  *Make* is rendered by the word *marka*.


----------



## jasio

ilocas2 said:


> In Czech there is word *surový* too. And it's frequently used word. But it doesn't mean the same as *syrový*.
> dictionary on seznam.cz gives these translations: "brutal, cruel, brutish, crude, raw, unrefined"



Correct me, if I'm wrong, but I believe that there is also a word '*syrový*' in Slovak, an adjective referring to cheese ('*serowy*' in Polish).



Ben Jamin said:


> Russian: *зовут *(zavut) = they call (как вас зовут = what is your name)
> Polish: *zawód *(zavut) = profession, occupation (jaki jest twój zawód = what is your profession)



In Polish it can also mean disappointment. 

Anyway, the languages are so close that there are probably hundreds false friends out there, often resulting from different evolution of the same original meaning. Please consider: "_Milost našeho vzkříšeného Pána Ježíše Krista, láska Boží, přítomnost a dary Ducha svatého se všemi vámi_". A pretty standardised phrase including at least three false friends with Polish. 

From my visits to Czechoslovakia, I remembered "*okres*" - which in Czech and Slovak means "*county*", while in Polish it means 'period' (referring both to physics, and to women's health), '*odchody*' on bus stop timetables (in Slovak: 'departures', in Polish: 'excrements'), '*zmrzlina*' (in Slovak: 'icecream', in Polish 'zmarzlina' = 'permafrost') and '*jahoda*' (in Slovak: 'strawberry', in Polish: 'berry', 'blackberry') which we encountered every time, we wanted to buy 'zmrzlina'.


----------



## ilocas2

Basically it's like this - Slovak word *surový* corresponds to two Czech words - *surový* and *syrový*, and Slovak word *syrový* corresponds to Czech word *sýrový*


----------



## itreius

Russian

*запустить* (_zapustit'_) - to start, to launch, to run

BCS

*zapustiti* - to neglect


I'm not sure about the meaning of the Russian verb, so correct me if I'm wrong. What I wrote is based on automated translation tools.


----------



## ahvalj

itreius said:


> Russian
> 
> *запустить* (_zapustit'_) - to start, to launch, to run
> 
> BCS
> 
> *zapustiti* - to neglect
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the meaning of the Russian verb, so correct me if I'm wrong. What I wrote is based on automated translation tools.


The Russian verb may also have a figurative meaning close to the Serbo-Croatian one («запустить дела, запустить хозяйство, запустить здоровье»).


----------



## willem81

itreius said:


> Russian
> 
> *запустить* (_zapustit'_) - to start, to launch, to run
> 
> BCS
> 
> *zapustiti* - to neglect
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the meaning of the Russian verb, so correct me if I'm wrong. What I wrote above was based on automated translation tools.



Запустить has also another meaning, which can be expressed in English as "to neglect", "not to pay attention". For example, запущенный сад (zapuschennyi sad) - a garden that has not been looked after for a long time, запущенный случай (zapuschennyi sluchai) - a situation that has gone too far without control.


----------



## Ben Jamin

itreius said:


> Russian
> 
> *запустить* (_zapustit'_) - to start, to launch, to run
> 
> BCS
> 
> *zapustiti* - to neglect
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the meaning of the Russian verb, so correct me if I'm wrong. What I wrote is based on automated translation tools.



In Polish the verb *zapuścić *has both of the meaningns mentioned above: *neglect *and *launch*.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> In Polish the verb *zapuścić *has both of the meaningns mentioned above: *neglect *and *launch*.



In fact, it has even more meanings:
*to start (engine)
* to grow, to sprout (beard, hair)
* to put down roots
* to put (drops)
* to peep (colloquial: zapuścić żurawia)
* to neglect

and as reflexive ("zapuścić się") may mean to neglect oneself or to venture somewhere. 

A fairly universal word.


----------



## marco_2

BCS: *on spava - *he is asleep

Polish: *on spawa - *he is welding sth


----------



## Thomas1

Russian: дурнота -- nausea, sickness
Polish: durnota -- stupidity, foolishness


Russian: дурной -- ugly; bad
Polish: durny -- stupid, foolish


----------



## klemen

Ben Jamin said:


> In Polish the verb *zapuścić *has both of the meaningns mentioned above: *neglect *and *launch*.



In Slovene: *zapustiti* = to leave someone/something


----------



## willem81

Thomas1 said:


> Russian: дурной -- ugly; bad
> Polish: durny -- stupid, foolish



Дурной in Russian may as well mean "stupid", and also "evil", like дурной глаз - evil eye.


----------



## Thomas1

willem81 said:


> Дурной in Russian may as well mean "stupid", and also "evil", like дурной глаз - evil eye.


Oh, yes, thanks for pointing that out. I was writing from the perspective of a Polish native speaker. In modern Polish "durny" only means "stupid".

Russian: плечи (_sing_. плечо) -- shoulders
Polish: plecy (_plurale tantum_) -- back (Russian: "спина" -- back)


----------



## vianie

> Russian: плечи (_sing. плечо) -- shoulders
> Polish: plecy (plurale tantum) -- back (Russian: "спина" -- back)_


*Slovak*
_plece _(pl. _plecia_) - overarm
_rameno _(arch. _ramä_) - arm


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> *Slovak*
> _plece _(pl. _plecia_) - overarm  *shoulder  *
> _rameno _(arch. _ramä_) - arm


----------



## vianie

I couldn't consider which English word to choose. I believe Azori's better in this.


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *bedrá* _(pluralia tantum)_ = lower side and back part of a trunk, hips and the lower back

BCS: *bedra* (sing. *bedro*) = thighs


----------



## Thomas1

Russian: уважать – respect (Polish: szanować)
Polish: uważać – pay attention (Russian: быть внимательным ; считать)

Russian: закон – law (Polish: prawo); act (Polish: ustawa)
Polish: zakon – monastery (Russian: орден, монастыр)

Russian: леек (_sing._ лейка) – watering cans (Polish: konewki (_sing._ konewka))
Polish: lejek – funnel (Russian: воронка)

Russian: навес – shed (Polish: szopa)
Polish: nawis – (snow) cornice (Russian: нависшая глыба)

Russian: бездна – abyss, precipice, chasm (Polish: przepaść); a lot, a mass, masses (of) (Polish: masa)
Polish: bez dna – bottomless (Russian: бездонный)

Russian: учтивый – polite (grzeczny); corteous (uprzejmy)
Polish: uczciwy – honest, fair (Russian: честный); decent, sound (Russian: божеский)

Russian: глаз – eye (Polish: oko)
Polish: głaz – boulder (Russian: скала)

Russian: (по)жаловать -- bestow, grant (Polish: nadać); 
Polish: (po)żałować – stint (Russian: отказывать)

Russian: двигать – move (Polish: ruszać, przesuwać)
Polish: dźwigać – lift (Russian: поднимать); carry (Russian: нести)



The following ones are partly false cognates (they very often have common etymology and meanings, but might be used differently, or one may have other meanings that don’t exist in one language).


Russian: леть – lie down (Polish: położyć się); fall down
Polish: lec – fall down (somewhat poetic)

Russian: лавка – shop (Polish: sklep); ławka
Polish: ławka – bench

Russian: доложить – report (Polish: zameldować); tell (Polish: opowiedzieć); add, put more
Polish: dołożyć – add, put more

Russian: народ – nation; people
Polish: naród – nation; people (colloquial and old-fashioned; not used as often as the Russian word in this meaning)

Russian: удар – (apoplectic) stroke; sound, stroke (Polish: odgłos); strike, blow (Polish: uderzenie)
Polish: udar – (apoplectic) stroke; surge as in udar prądowy – current surge

Russian: мимо – by, past, beside (Polish: obok)
Polish: mimo – despite (Russian: несмотря на что); by past, beside (archaic)

Russian: к – to, towards (Polish: do)
Polish: ku – to, towards (archaic in standard Polish, except for some expressions)

Russian: хлеб – bread; cereals, grain (Polish: zboże, ziarno)
Polish: chleb – bread

Russian: стан – trunk (Polish: talia, tułów, figura)
Polish: stan –  trunk (Russian: стан, талия); condition (Russian: состояние); situation, state (Russian: положение), and others

Russian: кисть – paint brush (Polish: pędzel); bunch (Polish: kiść grono)
Polish: kiść – bunch, cluster 

Russian: худый – skinny; bad (Polish: zły; lichy)
Polish: chudy – skinny

Russian: наказать – punish (Polish: ukarać); order 
Polish: nakazać – order





Azori said:


> Slovak: *bedrá* _(pluralia tantum)_ = lower side and back part of a trunk, hips and the lower back
> 
> BCS: *bedra* (sing. *bedro*) = thighs



Polish: biodro (_pl._ biodra) -- hip
Russian: бедро (_pl._ бедра) -- hip; thigh (Polish: udo (_pl._ uda))


----------



## Encolpius

Polish obywatelstvo = citizenship
Czech obyvatelstvo = population


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Russian: (по)жаловать -- bestow, grant (Polish: nadać);
> Polish: (po)żałować – stint (Russian: отказывать)
> 
> Russian: двигать – move (Polish: ruszać, przesuwać)
> Polish: dźwigać – lift (Russian: поднимать); carry (Russian: нести)



To be more precise:
Polish: (po)żałować – means also "to feel pity for somebody", or "to regret"
Polish: dźwigać – means also: "to bear" (like in "the pillars bear the weight of the roof")
besides: dźwigać is mostly used in the  imperfective meaning of "to carry". To lift something from the ground is "dźwignąć"


----------



## Encolpius

Czech -- pitomec -- idiot
Russian -- питомец [pitomec] -- pupil; pet


----------



## vianie

Polish *płatność*, *płacenie / Czech *platba*, *placení / Slovak *platba*, *platenie - payment

Czech *platnost* / Slovak *platnosť* - validity

*used for demonstration purpose


----------



## jasio

vianie said:


> Polish *płatność*, *płacenie / Czech *platba*, *placení / Slovak *platba*, *platenie - payment
> 
> Czech *platnost* / Slovak *platnosť* - validity



Additionally there is a derived form "neplatný", which in Czech/Slovak means "invalid". In Polish there is no such word, but for the Polish ear it reminds "bezpłatny" ('free of charge'): it begins with a negation, and then comes "platny", which in Polish means "for pay"). 

Especially amusing, when a controller in a train says something like "vaša jízdenka je neplatná" (I'm not sure about the spelling though), which for a Polish ear means 'your ticket is free of charge', but in fact it stands for 'your ticket is invalid'.


----------



## jasio

In Russian there is a word "гулять" (pron. "gulyat'"), which means "to have a walk". 
In Ukrainian there is a word "гуляти" (pron. "ghulyati"), which means "to play" (I'm not sure, if also in a context of chess or football, but definitely in a context of a disco.
In Polish there is a word "hulać", which means 'to carouse'.


----------



## vianie

Slovak *gúľať* (cogn. *húliť*) - to roll, to bowl


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> Slovak *gúľať* (cogn. *húliť*) - to roll, to bowl


These two... cognates?  (húliť - slang for "to smoke")


----------



## marco_2

jasio said:


> In Russian there is a word "гулять" (pron. "gulyat'"), which means "to have a walk".
> In Ukrainian there is a word "гуляти" (pron. "ghulyati"), which means "to play" (I'm not sure, if also in a context of chess or football, but definitely in a context of a disco.
> In Polish there is a word "hulać", which means 'to carouse'.



Actually _гулять _in Russian can also mean 'to carouse, to have a good time' (Мы гуляли на свадьбе. "Гуляет нынче голытьба" etc.). Besides, it can mean 'to move in different directions (По комнатам гуляет ветер - like in Polish "wiatr hula po mieszkaniu") and 'to be in sexual relations with sb.'


----------



## Encolpius

lenivec -- Slovak -- lazybones
ленивец -- Russian -- sloth


----------



## Azori

Encolpius said:


> lenivec -- Slovak -- lazybones
> ленивец -- Russian -- sloth


ленивец in Russian means "lazybones", too.


----------



## Ben Jamin

marco_2 said:


> Actually _гулять _in Russian can also mean 'to carouse, to have a good time' (Мы гуляли на свадьбе. "Гуляет нынче голытьба" etc.). Besides, it can mean 'to move in different directions (По комнатам гуляет ветер - like in Polish "wiatr hula po mieszkaniu") and 'to be in sexual relations with sb.'


The Polish "hulać" is a loan from Ukrainian. The Polish meaning of  "hulać" is twofold: 1. To move quickly and violently in different directions. and 2. To feast unrestricted and excessively (often related to drinking, but not necessarily). A person may be called "hulaka" (playboy).


----------



## vianie

Polish *wygoda* - comfort
Czech and Slovak *výhoda* - advantage


----------



## Awwal12

Azori said:


> ленивец in Russian means "lazybones", too.


+1, although it sounds very bookish to me. A much more common word for lazybones is лентяй.


----------



## vianie

Polish *pożytek* utility, use, benefit, good, profit, advantage

Czech *požitek*  enjoyment, pleasure, indulgence, delight, treat, perquisite

Slovak *pôžitok* enjoyment, pleasure, delight, treat, relish, feast

Slovak *požitok* perk, perquisite


----------



## Azori

Polish: *lichy* = 1. poor (of bad quality), shoddy 2. flimsy, unsound
Czech: *lichý* = 1. odd (of a number - not divisible by two) 2. unpaired 3. unfounded, baseless, untrue, false
Slovak: *lichý* = 1. empty, insignificant, unimportant 2. illusive, misleading


----------



## zvonimir109

In Slovenian it means "WEST"


----------



## zvonimir109

Quite right, however, "čas" in Croatian means a "moment" and it doesn't refer to an hour as in Serbian.


----------



## Thomas1

Russian: поздравить – congratualte (Polish: pogratulować)
Polish: pozdrowić – say hello, give one’s greetings (Russian: передать привет (кому))

Russian: веко – eyelid (Polish: powieka)
Polish: wieko – top, cover (Russian: крышка)

Russian: часто – often (Polish: często)
Polish: ciasto – cake (Russian: тесто)

Russian: шарфа (_Genitive_) (_Nominative_: шарф) – scarf (Polish: szal(ik)a (_Nominative_: szal(ik))
Polish: szarfa – sash, ribbon (Russian: лента)

Russian: дыня – melon (Polish: melon)
Polish: dynia – pumpkin (Russian: тыква)

Russian: тыква – pumpkin (Polish: dynia)
Polish: tykwa – gourd, calabash (Russian: лагенария)

Russian: дядя – uncle (Polish: wuj(ek), stryj)
Polish: dziadzia (_affectionate, informal_) – granddad (Russian: дедушка)

Russian: племянник – nephew (Polish: bratanek (brother’s son), siostrzeniec (sister’s son))
Polish: plemiennik (_archaic_) – tribe member; one’s kin

Russian: овощ – vegetable (Polish: warzywo)
Polish: owoc – a piece of fruit (Russian: фрукт)

Russian: носки – socks (Polish: skarpety)
Polish: noski (_sing_. nosek) – little noses (Russian: носики (_sing_. носик))

Russian: шнурок – shoelace (Polish: sznurowadło, sznurówka)
Polish: sznurek – cord (Russian: верёвка)

Russian: чесы – watch (Polish: zegarek)
Polish: czasy – times (Russian: времена)

Russian: шерсть – wool (Polish: wełna); fur, hair, and others
Polish: sierść – (animal's) fur, hair (Russian: шерсть)

Russian: диван – sofa, divan (Polish: kanapa, wersalka)
Polish: dywan – carpet (Russian: кавёр)

Russian: кресло – armchair (Polish: fotel)
Polish: krzesło – chair (Russian: стул)

Russian: стул – chair (Polish: krzesło)
Polish: stół – table (Russian: стол)

Russian: камин – fireplace (Polish: kominek)
Polish: komin – chimney (Russian: труба)

Russian: кавёр – carpet (Polish: dywan)
Polish: kawior – caviar (Russian: икра)

Russian: страдать (чем) – suffer (Polish: cierpieć (na coś)) and others
Polish: stradać (_archaic_) – lose (today, mainly in the expression _postradać zmysły_ – lose one’s mind – сойти с ума) (Russian: лишиться)

Russian: вредный – harmful (Polish: szkodliwy)
Polish: wredny – nasty, beastly (Russian: каверзный, пакостный)

Russian: шары (_sing_. шар) – balloons (Polish: balony (_sing_. balon)); spheres, balls (Polish: kule (_sing_. kula))
Polish: szary – grey (Russian: серый)

Russian: позорный – disgraceful, shameful (Polish: haniebny)
Polish: pozorny – apparent, feigned, ostensible (Russian: мнимый)

Russian: злодей – villain, evildoer (Polish: złoczyńca)
Polish: złodziej – thief, robber (Russian: вор, похититель)

Russian: узнать – identify (Polish: poznać) and others
Polish: uznać – acknowledge (Russian: акцептовать)  and others

Russian: драться – fight (Polish: bić się, walczyć)
Polish: drzeć się – yell, bawl (Russian: орать); tear (Russian: рваться) and others

Russian: запыхаться – pant (Polish: dyszeć)
Polish: zapychać się – get clogged up, get sopped up (Russian: забиваться, засоряться)

Russian: пушка – cannon (Polish: armata, działo)
Polish: puszka – can, tin (Russian: банка)

Russian: банка --  jar (Polish: słój, słoik); can, tin (Polish: puszka); cupping-glass (Polish: bańka) and others
Polish: bańka – bulb (Russian: бидон); (soap) bubble (Russian: пузырь); cupping-glass


Part false cognates:
Russian: туман – fog, haze, mist (Polish: mgła)
Polish: tuman – idiot, thickhead, moron (Russian: безтолковщина); cloud, flurry (as in tuman kurzu – a cloud of dust) (Russian: клуб, облоко); fog (almost inexistent in modern Polish, found mainly in literature)

Russian: -- костюм – clothes (Polish: ubranie); suit (Polish: garnitur); dress (Polish: strój); costium
Polish: kostium – costium (Russian: костюм)

Russian: комбинация – slip, petticoat (Polish: halka); combination (Polish: kombinacja)
Polish: kombinacja – combination 

Russian: лицо – face (Polish: twarz); person (Polish: osoba)
Polish: lico (_literary, old-fashioned_) – face and others


----------



## Thomas1

Russian: жаба -- toad (Polish: ropucha); quinsy (Polish: ropień okołomigdałkowy)
Polish: żaba -- frog (Russian: лягушка)


----------



## ilocas2

> Russian: племянник – nephew (Polish: bratanek (brother’s son), siostrzeniec (sister’s son))
> Polish: plemiennik (_archaic_) – tribe member; one’s kin



Czech: *plemeník* - male animal with good genetical qualities kept mainly for fertilizing / breeding


----------



## Thomas1

ilocas2 said:


> Russian: племянник – nephew (Polish: bratanek (brother’s son), siostrzeniec (sister’s son))
> Polish: plemiennik (_archaic_) – tribe member; one’s kin
> 
> 
> 
> Czech: *plemeník* - male animal with good genetical qualities kept mainly for fertilizing
Click to expand...

Polish: plemnik -- spermatozoon, sperm (Russian: сперматозоид, живчик)


Russian: конус – cone (Polish: stożek)
Polish: konus – shorty (colloquial) (Russian: коротыша); cone (obsolete)


----------



## jasio

Thomas1 said:


> Russian: дядя – uncle (Polish: wuj(ek), stryj)
> Polish: dziadzia (_affectionate, informal_) – granddad (Russian: дедушка)



In Polish it's more a childtalk.

To add a few from this area:

Russian: фамилия - "last name" (Polish: "nazwisko")
Polish: familia - "family, clan" (albeit archaic) (Russian: семья, родственники)

Russian: родина - "fatherland" (Polish: ojczyzna)
Polish: rodzina - "family" (Russian: семья)



Thomas1 said:


> Russian: чесы – watch (Polish: zegarek)
> Polish: czasy – times (Russian: времена)



"ч*а*сы"

BTW, "часы" is plural, in singular "час" in Russian means "hour" (in Polish: "godzina")
in Polish "czas" = "time" (in Russian: "время")



Thomas1 said:


> Russian: камин – fireplace (Polish: kominek)
> Polish: komin – chimney (Russian: труба)



My first connotation would be Polish: "kamień" rather than "komin". However its Russian equivalent is not "камин", but "камень".

BTW - There is also a Polish word "trąba" (equivalence "ą" <-> "у" ("u") is pretty regular between Polish and Russian), which means a trumpet, horn ("труба"), but also elephant's trunk ("хобот"), whirlwind ("вихрь"), and never a chimney. 



Thomas1 said:


> Russian: -- костюм – clothes (Polish: ubranie); suit (Polish: garnitur); dress (Polish: strój); costium
> Polish: kostium – costium (Russian: костюм)



"costume"...

I would add that the first connotations for probably most Polish users is that "kostium" (without adjectives) is a dress in a theater or a simillar opportunity (i.e. "costume"), or perhaps a fancy dress for a masquerade. Women may also recall a suit consisting of a jacket and skirt. It's never used for men's suite though, which is called "garnitur".



Thomas1 said:


> Russian: лицо – face (Polish: twarz); person (Polish: osoba)
> Polish: lico (_literary, old-fashioned_) – face and others



Not so much old fashioned. It's just not used for the human face any more, but it's still a professional term for an external or a visible surface of something, such as a wall, leather, tooth etc.


----------



## Encolpius

Slovak -- udobrenie -- reconciliation
Russian -- удобрение -- fertilizer


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> In Polish it's more a childtalk.
> 
> To add a few from this area:
> 
> Russian: фамилия - "last name" (Polish: "nazwisko")
> Polish: familia - "family, clan" (albeit archaic) (Russian: семья, родственники)
> 
> Russian: родина - "fatherland" (Polish: ojczyzna)
> Polish: rodzina - "family" (Russian: семья)



Already quoted, see post 2111.
Try to avoid repetitions.


----------



## Thomas1

jasio said:


> In Polish it's more a childtalk.


If my memory serves, it was also used by adults in my family.



jasio said:


> My first connotation would be Polish: "kamień" rather than "komin". However its Russian equivalent is not "камин", but "камень".


My association was more contextualised. It was more or less:
Russian: у камина
Polish: przy kominku
English: by the fireplace
Thre may well be more than one association with one word of course.



> Russian: лицо – face (Polish: twarz); person (Polish: osoba)
> Polish: lico (_literary, old-fashioned_) – face and others





jasio said:


> Not so much old fashioned. It's just not used for the human face any more, but it's still a professional term for an external or a visible surface of something, such as a wall, leather, tooth etc.


The tag was supposed to refer to the meaning "face" only. I later recalled other meanings of "lico" in Polish and forgot to change it. I still think "lico" is used to refer to "face", but rather in literary Polish (having and old-fashioned (archaic?) overtones about it).


Thanks for your comments. 


Russian: направить -- direct (Polish: skierować) and others
Polish: naprawić -- repair (Russian: починить)


----------



## klemen

Thomas1 said:


> Russian: направить -- direct (Polish: skierować) and others
> Polish: naprawić -- repair (Russian: починить)


Slovene: napraviti -- to make (Russian: делать)

What is the reason that between slavic languages are so many false friends and why are meanings of the same word in different slavic languages so different? I would understand that meaning is narrower or broader in some countries, but that meaning is so different... For example: ponos in Slovene means pride, but in Russian the same word (written in cyrilic script - понос) means diarrhea. Are ethymologies of this word in Slovene and Russian different?


----------



## Ben Jamin

klemen said:


> Slovene: napraviti -- to make (Russian: делать)
> 
> What is the reason that between slavic languages are so many false friends and why are meanings of the same word in different slavic languages so different? I would understand that meaning is narrower or broader in some countries, but that meaning is so different... For example: ponos in Slovene means pride, but in Russian the same word (written in cyrilic script - понос) means diarrhea. Are ethymologies of this word in Slovene and Russian different?


Have you checked how many false friends there are in other language families? There are plenty of them in the Germanic family, even so closely related languages as Swedish and Norwegian have hundreds. The same applies to the Romance languages. 
The Slavic languages developed over hundreds of years in separate directions, and a word can change meaning completely in less than hundred years.


----------



## DarkChild

Encolpius said:


> lenivec -- Slovak -- lazybones
> ленивец -- Russian -- sloth



In Bulgarian it means both.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Azori said:


> Originally Posted by *Encolpius*
> 
> 
> lenivec -- Slovak -- lazybones
> ленивец -- Russian -- sloth
> 
> ленивец in Russian means "lazybones", too.


*Leniwiec *means sloth in Polish, but it can be applied humorously to a lazy person.
The "normal" word for "lazybones" is *leń *or *leniuch*


----------



## EdnoMomche

Rešil - Slovenian - He saved
Reshil - Bulgarian - He decided


----------



## Ben Jamin

EdnoMomche said:


> Rešil - Slovenian - He saved
> Reshil - Bulgarian - He decided


Russian *решил *= he decided


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*řešil* - he was solving, he was looking for solution, he was dealing with something, he was doing something about something, he was discussing, he was talking about something


----------



## EdnoMomche

Bulgarian *svirka* means blowjob
BCMS *svirka* means concert


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*svírka* is in this post:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=234688&page=84&p=11363751#post11363751


----------



## Encolpius

And how about false friends if pronounced...do you know more? 

Czech -- krůta [kru:ta] -- turkey
Russian --  круто [kru:ta] -- cool!


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *upřímný* - frank, sincere
Slovak: *úprimný* - frank, sincere

Russian: *упрямый* - stubborn


----------



## Thomas1

ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *upřímný* - frank, sincere
> Slovak: *úprimný* - frank, sincere
> 
> Russian: *упрямый* - stubborn


Polish: uprzejmy -- courteous; kind


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *rovnice* - equation
Slovak: *rovnica* - equation

BCS: *ravnica* - plain


----------



## Ben Jamin

ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *rovnice* - equation
> Slovak: *rovnica* - equation
> 
> BCS: *ravnica* - plain


 In Polish: 
plain = *równina*
equation = *równanie*


----------



## Thomas1

The Slovak "rovnica" reminds me of the Polish "różnica" (difference).


----------



## itreius

Ben Jamin said:


> equation = *równanie*


BCS
*ravnanje* = flattening, alignment



Thomas1 said:


> The Slovak "rovnica" reminds me of the Polish "różnica" (difference).



BCS
*rožnica* = cornea


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*rovina* - plain, flat land, flat surface, straight of road/track, plane (geometry), level (in some senses)
*rovnání* - straightening, flattening, smoothing, levelling, arranging, stacking, aligning
*různice* - dispute (old-fashioned word)


----------



## Thomas1

Russian: друбь -- shot, pellets (Polish: śrut)
Polish: drób -- poultry (Russian: живность)

Russian: живность -- poultry (Polish: drób)
Polish: żywność -- food (Russian: пища)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *spíš* - 1. you are sleeping, 2. rather

Slovak: *spíš* - you are sleeping


----------



## vianie

Polish *byt* being, existence, entity
Polish *istota* creature, essence

Slovak *byt* apartment, flat
Slovak *istota* certainty, assurance

Czech *byt* apartment, flat
Czech *jistota* certainty, assurance


----------



## Ben Jamin

vianie said:


> Polish *byt* being, existence, entity
> Polish *istota* creature, essence
> 
> Slovak *byt* apartment, flat
> Slovak *istota* certainty, assurance
> 
> Czech *byt* apartment, flat
> Czech *jistota* certainty, assurance


But *bytować* means in Polish to live (somewhere) under certain conditions, also to live in a flat.


----------



## vianie

Slovak and Czech have *ubytovať*/*ubytovat* which means accommodate and *ubytovanie*/*ubytování* which means accommodation.


----------



## ilocas2

jazyk said:


> Polish chudy/Slovak chudý/Russian худой = thin.
> Czech chudý = poor.



Upper Sorbian: *chudy* = poor


----------



## tetraeder

In Bulgarian we have word *пич *[pich] which is the word for appendage of the tomato plant. But young people use the word more like [dude]
The word has female variation *пичка* [pichka] , *пички* [pichki  -  plural] the word means [beautuful woman] , i  should warn that could mean and [vagina] and could be offensive ...
In Russian there is word *спички *[spichki]- it means matches. In Bulgarian the letter "*c" - *means* "with". * In Bulgaria on the covers of the matches there are pictures of beautiful women or football players. And to come to the point there is joke with the difference of the meaning of this words..
One Russian man wants to buy matches in Bulgaria and he asks:
     - Спичк*и* есть?  [ Do you have matches?]
and the Bulgarian seller answers:
     - Не. Имаме само с футболисти. [ No. We have only with a football players]
I hope I was clear enough and not too spatial ...


----------



## Awwal12

> In Russian there is word *спичка *[spichka]- it means matches.


"A match", in fact, so the pun doesn't work fully. You can work it around in plural (спи́чки), though.


----------



## tetraeder

Sorry you are absolutely right...


----------



## itreius

BCS

*nagovor* - act of persusasion

Slovene

*nagovor* - address, speech


----------



## ilocas2

Polish: *pietruszka* - parsley
Russian, Ukrainian: *петрушка* - parsley
Belarusian: *пятрушка* - parsley

Czech: *Petruška* - a name, a surname, diminutive/nickname/pet name for name *Petra*


----------



## Ben Jamin

ilocas2 said:


> Polish: *pietruszka* - parsley
> Russian, Ukrainian: *петрушка* - parsley
> Belarusian: *пятрушка* - parsley
> 
> Czech: *Petruška* - a name, a surname, diminutive/nickname/pet name for name *Petra*


In Russian *Петрушка* is also a name, a diminutive of the masculine name *Пётр *(Peter).


----------



## HalberMensch

tetraeder said:


> In Bulgarian we have word *пич *[pich] which is the word for appendage of the tomato plant. But young people use the word more like [dude]
> The word has female variation *пичка* [pichka] , *пички* [pichki  -  plural] the word means [beautuful woman] , i  should warn that could mean and [vagina] and could be offensive ...



Actually, пич and пичка are not related: the former is a loan from Ottoman Turkish and has undergone a rather peculiar semantic evolution - from "sprout" through "bastard" to "dude, guy" in modern slang; the latter is Slavic and ultimately derived from the same root as пикая, пикоч etc.


----------



## Ben Jamin

tetraeder said:


> In Bulgarian we have word *пич *[pich] which is the word for appendage of the tomato plant. But young people use the word more like [dude]
> The word has female variation *пичка* [pichka] , *пички* [pichki  -  plural] the word means [beautuful woman] , i  should warn that could mean and [vagina] and could be offensive ...
> In Russian there is word *спички *[spichki]- it means matches. In Bulgarian the letter "*c" - *means* "with". * In Bulgaria on the covers of the matches there are pictures of beautiful women or football players. And to come to the point there is joke with the difference of the meaning of this words..
> One Russian man wants to buy matches in Bulgaria and he asks:
> - Спичк*и* есть?  [ Do you have matches?]
> and the Bulgarian seller answers:
> - Не. Имаме само с футболисти. [ No. We have only with a football players]
> I hope I was clear enough and not too spatial ...



*Piczka* (*пичка) *means "pussy" (diminutive of c*nt) in Polish, so be careful.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Russian: *наказа́ть *= to punish
Russian: *з**аказа́ть *= to order (to book), to commission

Polish: *nakazać *= to give an order (to do someting)
Polish: *zakazać *= to forbid, prohibit 

Czech: *nakázit se = *to catch an illness, to get infected
Czech: *zakázat = *to forbid, prohibit


----------



## ilocas2

In Czech *nakázat* also means "to order, to command, to give an order", in *nakazit se* there is short a after k, it exists also in non-reflexive form *nakazit* - to infect

*nakázat* also means "to say many things by preaching, to give many sermons" or something like that


----------



## Awwal12

Ben Jamin said:


> Russian: *наказа́ть *= to punish
> Russian: *з**аказа́ть *= to order (to book), to commission
> 
> Polish: *nakazać *= to give an order (to do someting)
> Polish: *zakazać *= to forbid, prohibit


In fact, that covers only main meanings. The both mentioned Russian verbs have secondary meanings equal to Polish ones, even despite they're very archaic.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Awwal12 said:


> In fact, that covers only main meanings. The both mentioned Russian verbs have secondary meanings equal to Polish ones, even despite they're very archaic.



Do you mean that a Russian speaker won't be confused by these words? This is not the case with a Polish speaker without any instruction in Russian, he will be quite confused, as these words have only the given meaning in Polish.


----------



## Awwal12

Ben Jamin said:


> Do you mean that a Russian speaker won't be confused by these words?


Наказáть meaning "to give an order" is quite common in fairy tales, going back right to Old Russian, so I doubt it will normally confuse somebody (considering also different verb government). As for "заказáть" meaning "to forbid", it is really very rare (in fact, I cannot remember any use but in form of short past participle закáзан - "forbidden") and potentially can cause confusion; that use in Russian seemingly comes from Church Slavonic (although I cannot find that verb in the Old Church Slavonic dictionary at all); in Old Russian that verb meant "to make an order", "to advice".


----------



## itreius

Czech
*nalézt* - to find

Slovene
*nalesti* - to catch sth (e.g. cold)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech, Slovak: *chutný* - tasty, pleasant-tasting

Upper Sorbian: *chutny* - serious


Czech: *vážný* - serious
Slovak: *vážny* - serious

Upper Sorbian - *wažny* - important
Polish: *ważny* - important
BCS: *važan* - important
Macedonian, Bulgarian: *важен* - important
Russian: *важный* - important


----------



## itreius

Czech

*závěr* - conclusion

BCS

*zavjera* - conspiracy


----------



## itreius

Wrong copy paste?


----------



## Ben Jamin

itreius said:


> Czech
> 
> *závěr* - conclusion
> 
> BCS
> 
> *zavjera* - conspiracy


Polish *zawór *= valve
Polish *zawiera *= it contains
Polish *zawierać *= to contain, to close (archaic)


----------



## itreius

Czech

*zájem* - interest (in the sense of _being interested in something_, not in the sense of _finance_ as far as I can tell)

BCS

*zajam* - loan


----------



## ilocas2

jazyk said:


> Polish skazać = to sentence.
> Russian сказать (skazať) = to say, to tell.



Upper Sorbian: *skazać* - to order (to request some product or service)


----------



## vianie

Polish *umysł / umysłowy* - mind, intellect / mental, intellectual

Czech *úmysl / úmyslný* - intent(ion) / intentional, willfull, deliberate

Slovak *úmysel / úmyselný* - intent(ion) / intentional, willfull, deliberate


----------



## jasio

vianie said:


> Polish *umysł / umysłowy* - mind, intellect / mental, intellectual
> 
> Czech *úmysl / úmyslný* - intent(ion) / intentional, willfull, deliberate
> 
> Slovak *úmysel / úmyselný* - intent(ion) / intentional, willfull, deliberate



In Polish there are in fact both: "*umysłowy*", meaning "intellectual", and "*umyślny*" meaning "intentional" (historically it might have also refer to a 'special messenger').


----------



## vianie

I like the form *umysłowy* and I would fully understand the correspondent Slovak form of it if it would be used by people.


----------



## lordwings

> Czech, Slovak: *chutný - tasty, pleasant-tasting
> 
> Upper Sorbian: chutny - serious
> 
> 
> Czech: vážný - serious
> Slovak: vážny - serious
> 
> Upper Sorbian - wažny - important
> Polish: ważny - important
> BCS: važan - important
> Macedonian, Bulgarian: важен - important
> Russian: важный - important*



Note, that in bulgarian "важен" may also mean ridiculously serious. That often applies to a person who thinks himself far more important than he is.


----------



## lordwings

Ben Jamin said:


> Rešil - Slovenian - He saved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reshil - Bulgarian - He decided
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Russian *решил *= he decided
Click to expand...


 In Bulgarian, it means "he has solved","he has decided". Although the feeling of that is rather rennarative instead of past tense.


----------



## lordwings

EdnoMomche said:


> Bulgarian *svirka* means blowjob
> BCMS *svirka* means concert



Literally it means whistle in Bulgarian. The other meaning is rather an euphemistic usage of that word.


----------



## vianie

Russian *охота* hunt(ing), chase, shoot

Polish *ochota* desire, willingness

Czech *ochota* willingness, readiness, goodwill

Slovak *ochota* willingness, readiness, goodwill


----------



## lordwings

vianie said:


> Russian *охота* hunt(ing), chase, shoot
> 
> Polish *ochota* desire, willingness
> 
> Czech *ochota* willingness, readiness, goodwill
> 
> Slovak *ochota* willingness, readiness, goodwill




Bulgarian: охота -willingness, readiness, goodwill
лов - hunt, chase


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *pitvat* - to dissect, to anatomize
Slovak: *pitvať* - to dissect, to anatomize

Polish: *pitwać* - to cut with a blunt knife, to cut clumsily


----------



## Ben Jamin

ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *pitvat* - to dissect, to anatomize
> Slovak: *pitvať* - to dissect, to anatomize
> 
> Polish: *pitwać* - to cut with a blunt knife, to cut clumsily


Not in standard Polish. Must be a dialectal word. I have never heard or read it. By the way, the word is almost a synonym, so where is the false friend?


----------



## ahvalj

My advice to false friend hunters is to check the meanings 2, 3, 4 and so forth in the dictionaries. I. e. the Russian words from the latest posts may actually have all the meanings that are regarded as opposed: _важный_ may be _ridiculously_ _serious_, _решил_ may mean _solved_, _охота_ may mean _willingness_ etc.


----------



## Azori

This is a borrowed word in Slavic languages but seems to have different meanings in some of them:

Slovak: *keks* = biscuit, cookie, cracker

Russian: *кекс* = (fruit)cake


----------



## Ben Jamin

Azori said:


> This is a borrowed word in Slavic languages but seems to have different meanings in some of them:
> 
> Slovak: *keks* = biscuit, cookie, cracker
> 
> Russian: *кекс* = (fruit)cake


The same in Polish: *keks *= fruit cake
but:*
herbatnik *= biscuit, cookie 
*krakers *= cracker, biscuit (must be thin and brittle)


----------



## Azori

Ben Jamin said:


> The same in Polish: *keks *= fruit cake
> but:*
> herbatnik *= biscuit, cookie
> *krakers *= cracker, biscuit (must be thin and brittle)


In Slovak: *kreker* = cracker (should be salty unlike *keks* which can be either salty or sweet)

Czech: *keks* = biscuit, cookie, cracker. I guess the meaning and usage are the same as in Slovak - i.e. a small bakery/confectionary product, rather dry and crisp (e.g. something like this, wafers may be called that, too).


----------



## vianie

_Krakersy_ or _krekry _are also englishized variants of _chrupki_,_ křupky_ and _chrumky_ (that don't need to be necessarily made with peants).


----------



## ilocas2

francisgranada said:


> Slovak: _čerstvý chlieb_ - fresh bread
> Polish: _czerstwy chleb_ -  old bread
> 
> These "friends" are very false, indeed...  Before I knew about this difference, it happened to me in Poland to buy a piece of _czerstwy _bread ...



Upper Sorbian: *čerstwy* - fresh


----------



## Ben Jamin

ilocas2 said:


> Upper Sorbian: *čerstwy* - fresh



This meaning in Polish is relatively new. Some 200 years ago *czerstwy* meant also fresh/strong. It still retained while speaking about people (czerstwy staruszek) or the air (czerstwe powietrze).


----------



## iobyo

francisgranada said:


> Slovak: _čerstvý chlieb_ - fresh bread
> Polish: _czerstwy chleb_ -  old bread





ilocas2 said:


> Upper Sorbian: *čerstwy* - fresh



'Sturdy, solid, firm, tight'Macedonian: _цврст_;
BCS: _čvrst_;
Slovene: _čvrst_.​
'Alert, nimble, spry'Bulgarian: _чевръст_.​
'Stale', 'callous', (_rarely_) 'hard'Russian: _чёрствый_;
Ukrainian: _черствий_;
Belarusian: _чэрствы_.​


----------



## Ben Jamin

iobyo said:


> 'Study, solid, firm, tight'Macedonian: _цврст_;
> BCS: _čvrst_;
> Slovene: _čvrst_.​
> 'Alert, nimble, spry'Bulgarian: _чевръст_.​
> 'Stale', 'callous', (_rarely_) 'hard'Russian: _чёрствый_;
> Ukrainian: _черствий_;
> Belarusian: _чэрствы_.​


It may mean that there were two similar but different root words in Common Slavic, but they got confused with each other in the course of splitting into particular languages.


----------



## bibax

It is a difficult word. Even the Protoslavic form is uncertain: either čьrstvъ or čьvrstъ.
Slovene has both forms: čvrst, čerstev.

Speaking about people the meaning is mostly the same (_"jest živ, zdráv a čerstev; čerstev __jako jelen"_).


----------



## Azori

francisgranada said:


> Slovak: _čerstvý chlieb_ - fresh bread


There are more meanings in Slovak:

*čerstvý* = 1. fresh, new, recent, latest 2. lively, agile 3. refreshing, invigorating 4. quick, brisk

In Slovak dialects also *črství, čŕstvi* with the following meanings = 1. fresh, new, recent (central and west Slovak dialects) 2. full of energy, fresh, refreshed (west, central and east Slovak dialects) 3. refreshing, invigorating (west, central and east Slovak dialects) 4. stale, old (east Slovak dialects)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *koření* - spice
Slovak: *korenie* - spice

Slovenian: *korenje* - carrot


----------



## marco_2

ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *koření* - spice
> Slovak: *korenie* - spice
> 
> Slovenian: *korenje* - carrot



Polish: *korzenie - *​roots


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *kořeny* - roots
Slovak: *korene* - roots

In Czech *koření* is also 3rd person of plural and singular of the verb *kořenit*


----------



## Ben Jamin

marco_2 said:


> Polish: *korzenie - *​roots


But *przyprawy korzenne* = spices


----------



## vianie

Czech *drbat (se)* - rub, tinkle
Slovak *drbať* - to fuck, *drbať sa* *s* - fuck about with



lordwings said:


> Note, that in bulgarian "важен" may also mean ridiculously serious. That often applies to a person who thinks himself far more important than he is.


Czech and Slovak *vážený* - Dear, respectable, valuable, weighted



ahvalj said:


> _важный_ may be _ridiculously_ _serious_


Is there any kind of difference between _важный_ and _важен_ in Russian?


----------



## marco_2

ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *kořeny* - roots
> Slovak: *korene* - roots
> 
> In Czech *koření* is also 3rd person of plural and singular of the verb *kořenit*



In contemporary Polish we only have verbs *zakorzenić się - *to take / to strike roots; to become deep-rooted / ingrained, and *wykorzenić - *to root out, to uproot; to eradicate


----------



## ahvalj

vianie said:


> Is there any kind of difference between _важный_ and _важен_ in Russian?


As within any pair of a full and a short adjective: sometimes syntactical, sometimes stylistical, sometimes lexical, depending on the context. E. g., _он_ _был важен и суров_ is more or less identical in meaning to _он был важным и суровым, _just more bookish.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Originally Posted by *francisgranada*
Slovak: _čerstvý chlieb_ - fresh bread
Polish: _czerstwy chleb_ - old bread



iobyo said:


> 'Sturdy, solid, firm, tight'Macedonian: _цврст_;
> BCS: _čvrst_;
> Slovene: _čvrst_.​
> 'Alert, nimble, spry'Bulgarian: _чевръст_.​
> 'Stale', 'callous', (_rarely_) 'hard'Russian: _чёрствый_;
> Ukrainian: _черствий_;
> Belarusian: _чэрствы_.​


I wonder if in any Slavic languages there are words similar to the Russian *свежий /svejiy/* that means "fresh". 
Would it mean "stale" in some other languages?


----------



## Ben Jamin

rusita preciosa said:


> Originally Posted by *francisgranada*
> Slovak: _čerstvý chlieb_ - fresh bread
> Polish: _czerstwy chleb_ - old bread
> 
> I wonder if in any Slavic languages there are words similar to the Russian *свежий /svejiy/* that means "fresh".
> Would it mean "stale" in some other languages?


Polish *świeży *means fresh.
*świeży  chleb - *fresh bread
*czerstwy chleb* - stale bread
but:
*czerstwy wygląd* - healthy looks


----------



## vianie

Czech *svěží*, Slovak *svieži* - fresh



> In Slovak dialects also *črství, čŕstvi*


I suppose that in singular it's *črstvý*, *čŕstvy*.



> but:
> *czerstwy wygląd* - healthy looks


Are there any more cases in which *czerstwy* has a positive meaning?


----------



## rusita preciosa

So, in Slovac "fresh" is both *čerstvý* and *svieži*? How do you say "stale/hard" then?



Azori said:


> There are more meanings in Slovak:
> 
> *čerstvý* = 1. fresh, new, recent, latest 2. lively, agile 3. refreshing, invigorating 4. quick, brisk
> 
> In Slovak dialects also *črství, čŕstvi* with the following meanings = 1. fresh, new, recent (central and west Slovak dialects) 2. full of energy, fresh, refreshed (west, central and east Slovak dialects) 3. refreshing, invigorating (west, central and east Slovak dialects) 4. stale, old (east Slovak dialects)


----------



## Azori

rusita preciosa said:


> So, in Slovac "fresh" is both *čerstvý* and *svieži*?


Yep. They are more or less interchangeable, however, when speaking of food, I think *čerstvý* is mostly used (with the meaning "recently made", "new", "not stale"). I don't think I've ever heard "svieži chlieb" (bread) or "svieže mlieko" (milk). *Svieži* (in reference to food) could be understood as "cold", "refreshing" rather than "recently made" (e.g. _svieža ovocná šťava_ - fresh fruit juice).





> How do you say "stale/hard" then?


stale (bread) = starý (old), tvrdý (hard), suchý (dry), zoschnutý, oschnutý (dried off), stvrdnutý (hardened), plesnivý, splesnivený (mouldy)...


----------



## marco_2

vianie said:


> Are there any more cases in which *czerstwy* has a positive meaning?



A typical collocation is *czerstwy* *staruszek *(a healthy-looking old man) but it is still connected with your appearance.


----------



## vianie

rusita preciosa said:


> How do you say "stale/hard" then?



Speaking of old food, there is another word for stale in Slovak - *prešlý* - which is *prošlý* in Czech. And these are forming another "false friends pairs". Who knows what?


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> I suppose that in singular it's *črstvý*, *čŕstvy*.


These are dialectal words - not standard Slovak.





vianie said:


> Speaking of old food, there is another word for stale in Slovak - *prešlý* - which is *prošlý* in Czech.


The adjective *prešlý* is not used in present-day Slovak (*prošlý* _is_ used in Czech). In Slovak we might say *potraviny po dátume spotreby* (food after the expiration date), *potraviny po uplynutí minimálnej doby trvanlivosti* (food after the expiration of the minimum best-before date) etc.


----------



## vianie

Anyway, I used to hear *prešlý* here and there. But maybe its just a dialectal word - not standard Slovak.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Ben Jamin said:


> *czerstwy wygląd* - healthy looks





marco_2 said:


> A typical collocation is *czerstwy* *staruszek *(a healthy-looking old man) but it is still connected with your appearance.



Interesting. In Russian you can use *чёрствый *in relation to a person, but it would mean "callous/cold-hearted/unsympathetic".


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *burka* - burka

Slovak: *burka* - burka
Slovak: *búrka* - storm, tempest, thunderstorm, squall


----------



## Ben Jamin

ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *burka* - burka
> 
> Slovak: *burka* - burka
> Slovak: *búrka* - storm, tempest, thunderstorm, squall



In Polish "burka" means a wide coat, mantle, used often while riding a horse in old times. The meaning of the Afghan female garment coverig face is new, and coexists with the new one.


----------



## ilocas2

According to dictionaries, in Czech and Slovak *burka* also means felt coat of Cossacks and people in Caucasus.


----------



## vianie

*Búrka* is an example of quite rife preference of diminutive in standard Slovak, at which the original word is *búra*.


----------



## ilocas2

BCS: *hrpa* - batch, heap, pile

Czech: *chrpa* - cornflower, knapweed - https://www.google.cz/search?q=chrp...KA7Qb4-4D4Aw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=913


----------



## Azori

Came across this Czech verb recently and found it confusing:

Czech: *pozřít* = to eat up, to swallow, to devour

Slovak: *pozrieť* = to look (at somebody/something), to take a look, to check (to see)


----------



## vianie

*Pozřít* used to be used in the same meaning as *pozrieť*. *Pozřít* in the other meaning has evolved from *požříti*.

From Czech dictionaries:


> *pozříti *dok. *1. *(_1. praes. _pozřím, _imper. _pozři, _příč. min. _pozřel) _pohlédnouti, podívati se. _Stiskla mu ruku, pozřela naň s vřelostí.Laich. Mladý muž pozřel k zataženému nebi. Jir. Kam pozří její zraky, květy vzejdou pod sněhovým krovem. Heyd.
> *pozříti *(_zast. _požříti) dok. *2. *(_1. praes. _pozřím _atd. n. _pozřu, pozřeš, pozřou; _příč. _pozřel, pozřen) _spolknouti, pojísti_


----------



## thegreathoo

I watched a Russian movie the other day called: измена (lat. Izmena, eng. betrayal, treason).
In Serbocroatian, Izmena means substitution.


----------



## rusita preciosa

thegreathoo said:


> In Serbocroatian, Izmena means substitution.


That would be зaмена /zamena/ in Russian.


----------



## thegreathoo

rusita preciosa said:


> That would be зaмена /zamena/ in Russian.


You are right,  izmena also means change or modification.


----------



## Gerry905

Bulgarian *матка - uterus* English
Polish *matka - mother *English

Bulgarian *година - year* English
Polish *godzina - hour* English

Bulgarian *ужасен - terrible* English
Czech *úžasný - amazing* English

Bulgarian *неделя - Sunday* English
Russian *неделя - week* English

Bulgarian *стол - chair* English
Russian *стол - table* English

Bulgarian *запомням - remember* English
Polish *zapomnieć - forget* English


----------



## ilocas2

Gerry905 said:


> Bulgarian *стол - chair* English (Slovenian: stol)
> Russian *стол - table* English (Croatian: stol, Serbian: sto, Czech: stůl, Slovak: stôl, Polish: stół)


----------



## Thomas1

Polish: pytanie -- question (Russian: вопрос)
Russian: питание -- food (Polish: żywność, jedzenie); etc.

Polish: zdanie -- sentence, clause (Russian: предложение); etc.
Russian: здание -- building (Polish: budynek)


----------



## Ben Jamin

Originally Posted by *Gerry905* 


Bulgarian *стол - chair* English (Slovenian: stol)
Russian *стол - table* English (Croatian: stol, Serbian: sto, Czech: stůl, Slovak: stôl, Polish: stół)

Polish *stolica *English *capital city
*Croatian *stolica *English *chair *Polish *krzes**ło *


----------



## jasio

I would add to it Russian "стул", meaning "chair", which is pronounced "_s-t-oo-l_", almost exactly like Polish "stół" pron. '_s-t-oo-w_', ("table") and Russian "кресло" (pron. '_kriehsloh_') meaining 'armchair', which is very similar to Polish "krzesło", pron. '_kshehswoh_' ('chair').


----------



## jasio

Gerry905 said:


> Bulgarian *запомням - remember* English
> Polish *zapomnieć - forget* English



There is also a similar word in Russian ('запомнить'), with the same meaning as in Bulgarian. 

Now you can imagine the mood in the class during our Russian lessons, when the teacher said something like 'запомните это' ('remember it'), which for us sounded like 'forget it'.  Just a running joke. 

And a similar running joke we had throughout the whole winter, because for our teacher (a native Russian from Moscow) -10, -15 or even -20 degrees was not cold enough: 'это тёплый зимний день' ('this is a warm winter day') which for us sounded like an oxymoron 'to jest ciepły zimny dzień' ('this is a warm cold day'). Even leaving aside that for us it was not a 'тёплый зимний день', but a 'холодный зимний день' ('cold winter day'), which also sounded somewhat funny, because it sounded like a Polish 'a chilly cold day'.


----------



## rusita preciosa

jasio said:


> And a similar running joke we had throughout the whole winter, because for our teacher (a native Russian from Moscow) -10, -15 or even -20 degrees was not cold enough: 'это тёплый зимний день' ('this is a warm winter day') which for us sounded like an oxymoron 'to jest ciepły zimny dzień' ('this is a worm cold day'). Even leaving aside that for us it was not a 'тёплый зимний день', but a 'холодный зимний день' ('cold winter day'), which also sounded somewhat funny, because it sounded like a Polish 'a chilly cold day'.


So in Polish *zimny* means cold not winter?


----------



## Thomas1

The Russian word for "chair" becomes even funnier to Poles if you know its other meaning, not having much to do with a piece of furniture: 
Russian: стул -- English: stool (Polish: stolec). They all three might be cognates.

"stolec" in Polish is funny too, even to Poles, as it can mean "престол/трон/throne" or "власть/power/authority" (infrequent meanings in everyday Polish). The English word "stool" looks similar in this respect (though, it's got more meanings; some of which are current in common parlance).



rusita preciosa said:


> So in Polish *zimny* means cold not winter?


That's correct. "зимный/winter" is "zimowy".



Polish: ukrop -- boiling water (Russian: кипяток); extremely hot weather (Russian: зной, жар)
Russian: укроп -- dill (Polish: koper)


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> The Russian word for "chair" becomes even funnier to Poles if you know its other meaning, not having much to do with a piece of furniture:
> Russian: стул -- English: stool (Polish: stolec). They all three might be cognates.
> 
> "stolec" in Polish is funny too, even to Poles, as it can mean "престол/трон/throne" or "власть/power/authority" (infrequent meanings in everyday Polish). The English word "stool" looks similar in this respect (though, it's got more meanings; some of which are current in common parlance).
> 
> 
> That's correct. "зимный/winter" is "zimowy".
> 
> 
> 
> Polish: ukrop -- boiling water (Russian: кипяйток); extremely hot weather (Russian: зной, жар)
> Russian: укроп -- dill (Polish: koper)


The first meaning of *stolec* that comes to mind of Poles of my generation is the medical one, that is "defecation, ecxcrements, stool". The meaning "throne" is archaic and used only in historical books, and in ceremonial church language "stolec piotrowy" (St. Peter's throne) is the Holy See.


----------



## Ben Jamin

rusita preciosa said:


> So in Polish *zimny* means cold not winter?



Yes, and зимный дворец means in Polish холодный вокзал. (winter palace / cold train station).


----------



## thegreathoo

Serbian: krilo - wing
Slovenian: krilo - skirt


----------



## Gavril

thegreathoo said:


> Serbian: krilo - wing
> Slovenian: krilo - skirt



_krilo _also means "wing" in Slovene.

Slovene *perút* means "wing (of a bird)", whereas in Serbian/Croatian/Bosnian *perut* seems to mean "scurf, dandruff"


----------



## thegreathoo

Gavril said:


> _krilo _also means "wing" in Slovene.


krilo also means lap as in she sat in my lap or laptop, in serbian.


----------



## Gavril

Russian жога (zhoga) "bird with a long beak"

Slovene _žoga _"ball"

I suspect that this is a coincidental similarity, i.e. that these two words are etymologically unrelated.

Slovene _žoga_ resembles Italian _gioco_ "game", but I'm not yet sure if there is a connection between these words.


----------



## Awwal12

Gavril said:


> Russian жога (zhoga) "bird with a long beak".


*Dialectal* Russian. It is safe to assume that 99% of Russians haven't ever heard this word.


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> The first meaning of *stolec* that comes to mind of Poles of my generation is the medical one, that is "defecation, ecxcrements, stool".


I'd wager that's the meaning of "stolec" the vast majority of Polish population is familiar with the most. 





Ben Jamin said:


> The meaning "throne" is archaic and used only in historical books, and in ceremonial church language "stolec piotrowy" (St. Peter's throne) is the Holy See.


You will find the word used with the meanings I referred to in my previous post in various types of texts. If you run a search, for instance, in Narodowy Korpus Języka Polskiego, you will find examples of the word in the modern press or literature. Here are two:
- I jeśli już o tym mowa, czemu ty sam, mości Minogarze, nie wiedzieć po  co do przedmiotów, których królewicz ma nie cierpieć, wliczyłeś uparcie   stolec  pięciokątny, z oparciem płetwiasto ubrylantowionym?​


Źródło:​Bajki robotów​Kanał:​#kanal_ksiazka​Typ:​#typ_lit​Autorzy:​Stanisław Lem,​Data publikacji:​1964​


Wobec takiego obrotu sprawy Ryszard Pacławski porzucił prof.  Mrozowskiego, przekonał się natomiast do Grzywaczewskiego i to tak  dalece, że osobiście zgłosił go podczas obrad zarządu jako własnego  kandydata na dyrektorski  stolec , a zarząd, wobec zgodnej woli obu prezesów, go wybrał.​


Tytuł:​_Cała wstecz i do przodu_​Wydawca:​Polityka - Spółdzielnia Pracy​Źródło:​Polityka nr 2461​Kanał:​#kanal_prasa_tygodnik​Typ:​#typ_publ​Autorzy:​Krystyna Lubelska,​Data publikacji:​2004-07-17​

​

These are the two I spotted, and I didn't do an extensive search.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> I'd wager that's the meaning of "stolec" the vast majority of Polish population is familiar with the most.
> You will find the word used with the meanings I referred to in my previous post in various types of texts. If you run a search, for instance, in Narodowy Korpus Języka Polskiego, you will find examples of the word in the modern press or literature (these are the two I spotted, and I didn't do an extensive search). Here are two:
> - I jeśli już o tym mowa, czemu ty sam, mości Minogarze, nie wiedzieć po  co do przedmiotów, których królewicz ma nie cierpieć, wliczyłeś uparcie   stolec  pięciokątny, z oparciem płetwiasto ubrylantowionym?​
> 
> 
> Źródło:​Bajki robotów​Kanał:​#kanal_ksiazka​Typ:​#typ_lit​Autorzy:​Stanisław Lem,​Data publikacji:​1964​
> 
> 
> Wobec takiego obrotu sprawy Ryszard Pacławski porzucił prof.  Mrozowskiego, przekonał się natomiast do Grzywaczewskiego i to tak  dalece, że osobiście zgłosił go podczas obrad zarządu jako własnego  kandydata na dyrektorski  stolec , a zarząd, wobec zgodnej woli obu prezesów, go wybrał.​
> 
> 
> Tytuł:​_Cała wstecz i do przodu_​Wydawca:​Polityka - Spółdzielnia Pracy​Źródło:​Polityka nr 2461​Kanał:​#kanal_prasa_tygodnik​Typ:​#typ_publ​Autorzy:​Krystyna Lubelska,​Data publikacji:​2004-07-17​
> 
> ​


Despite those quotations I'll still claim that 99,9 % Polish speakers never use this word in this meaning, it is reserved for special literary occasions, just like "syn Adama" for a human being.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Ben Jamin said:


> Yes, and зимний дворец means in Polish холодный вокзал. (winter palace / cold train station).


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> Despite those quotations I'll still claim that 99,9 % Polish speakers never use this word in this meaning, it is reserved for special literary occasions, just like "syn Adama" for a human being.


If you will read closely my messages, you will see that since the very beginning I've said the use of the meanings "throne" and "authority" of the word "stolec" is infrequent (especially in everyday Polish). The point is, however, that the word with these meanings isn't limited to some particular group of texts as you've seemed to suggest. Quite on the contrary, it is used in texts of various nature or provenance (including modern ones). Do you see what I am driving at?


----------



## Azori

Polish: *nalewka* = 1. a kind of alcoholic beverage 2. tincture _(a medicinal extract)_

Czech: *nálevka* = funnel _(Slovak: lievik)_


----------



## lordwings

thegreathoo said:


> Serbian: krilo - wing
> Slovenian: krilo - skirt



In my opinion these two words have quite different ethymology although they sound similar.
The first - _krilo - wing_ is actually the native usage of the word.
_krilo - skirt_ actually derives from "have hidden" (skril sem - in slovenian / skrio sam - serbian) where the word means something used to hide, what is actually the purpose because of which the skirt is used (hiding woman's legs and above).
Actually I would suggest a stress change from one word to another (kriló - wing, krílo - skirt) if I had to distinguish them both but slovenian may have lost those distinguishing forms during the ages.


----------



## Ben Jamin

lordwings said:


> In my opinion these two words have quite different ethymology although they sound similar.
> The first - _krilo - wing_ is actually the native usage of the word.
> _krilo - skirt_ actually derives from "have hidden" (skril sem - in slovenian / skrio sam - serbian) where the word means something used to hide, what is actually the purpose because of which the skirt is used (hiding woman's legs and above).
> Actually I would suggest a stress change from one word to another (kriló - wing, krílo - skirt) if I had to distinguish them both but slovenian may have lost those distinguishing forms during the ages.


But this does not change their status of being false friends, and even with different stress they may confuse.


----------



## Thomas1

jazyk said:


> Polish wiec = mass meeting, rally.
> Czech věc / Slovak vec = thing.


Polish: więc – so (Russian: так)
Polish: tak – yes (Russian: да)



Sobakus said:


> jazyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polish wiec = mass meeting, rally.
> Czech věc / Slovak vec = thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Russian:
> вече = mass meeting, rally, esp. in old Slavic cities
> вещь = thing
Click to expand...



Russian: вещь – thing (Polish: rzecz)
Polish: wieś – village, hamlet (Russian: село, деревня)
Polish: wieść (noun) – news (Russian: весть, слух)
Polish: wieść (verb) – lead (Russian: вести)
Polish: wieźć – carry, transport (Russian: вести)
Polish: wiesz (2nd person sinugular, indicative) – you know (Russian: знаешь)
Polish: wieszcz – bard, poet (Russian: поэт-пророк)
Possibly also:
Polish: weź (2nd person singular, imperative) – take (Russian: возмий)
Polish: wesz – louse (Russian: вошь)


----------



## M_L_P

Ben Jamin said:


> In Polish "burka" means a wide coat, mantle, used often while riding a horse in old times. The meaning of the Afghan female garment coverig face is new, and coexists with the new one.



In Slovene *burka *means a jest, joke, comedy, prank.
*Burkač *means a jester, comedian.

*Burkati *(verb) means to cause waves, commotion, excitement. (More commonly used as *razburkati *(as in choppy sea)).

The plural of burka is burke. There's another word that sounds similar, *burkle *(singular and plural) which is a tool once used to moving cooking pots in and out of the oven. While *burkla *(singular; burkle - plural) stands for a clumsy woman.



Thomas1 said:


> Polish: pytanie -- question (Russian: вопрос)
> Russian: питание -- food (Polish: żywność, jedzenie); etc.



In Slovene *pitanje *(verb pitati) means spoon-feeding (for humans), or feeding farm animals (in order to obtain more meat from them). It can also mean to impose an opinion on somebody.



itreius said:


> Czech
> 
> *zájem* - interest (in the sense of _being interested in something_, not in the sense of _finance_ as far as I can tell)
> 
> BCS
> 
> *zajam* - loan



*Zájem* in Slovene stands for lease (old expression; the more modern term is _najem_). *Z**ajèm* (or in this case the verb *zajeti *means to contain liquid (eg. to scoop up water, to dam a river), to include or to capture. _Zajeti zrak _means to breathe in. *Zajemalka *means a ladle.



Ben Jamin said:


> Russian: *наказа́ть *= to punish
> Russian: *з**аказа́ть *= to order (to book), to commission
> 
> Polish: *nakazać *= to give an order (to do someting)
> Polish: *zakazać *= to forbid, prohibit
> 
> Czech: *nakázit se = *to catch an illness, to get infected
> Czech: *zakázat = *to forbid, prohibit



*nakáziti* in Slovene means to spoil, ruin (especially appearance; though more commonly the term iznakaziti is used)
*nakázati* means to transfer funds from one bank account to the other



ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *rovnice* - equation
> Slovak: *rovnica* - equation
> 
> BCS: *ravnica* - plain



In slovene *róvnica* means a gardening tool, similar to a hoe.



itreius said:


> Czech:
> 
> *brána* - gate
> 
> BCS:
> 
> *brana* - dam



In Slovene *brána* stands for harrow (farming tool). Archaically it also meant gate.


----------



## bibax

M_L_P said:


> *nakáziti* in Slovene means to spoil, ruin (especially appearance; though more commonly the term iznakaziti is used)
> *nakázati* means to transfer funds from one bank account to the other


In Czech there is also a difference between *nakaziti (se)* and *nakázati*.


M_L_P said:


> In Slovene *brána* stands for harrow (farming tool). Archaically it also meant gate.


In Czech: *brána* = gate, goal, harrow;
(also in Hungarian: borona = harrow)


----------



## discipulus11

Ben Jamin said:


> Russian: *наказа́ть *= to punish
> 
> Polish: *nakazać *= to give an order (to do someting)


I wouldn't say they are false friends. In Russian "наказать" also means to give an order, though I agree this meaning is non much in common use.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech, Polish: *knot* - wick
Slovak: *knôt* - wick

Upper Sorbian: *knot* - mole


----------



## pastet89

Slovene: *Hišnik* - maintainer of a building 
Bulgarian: Хищник (prononunced usually hišnik as well) - predator


*Povej mi*
Slovene:  Tell me
Bulgarian: Make wind to my face with a hand fan

*Žestoko pićence
*Serbian: Hard alchohol such as vodka, whiskey, rakia...
Bulgarian: vulgar sleng for "hot chick"

*Hiter kmet 
*Slovene (archaic Serbian as well): Fast farmer/villageman
Bulgarian: Sly city mayor


----------



## jasio

pastet89 said:


> *Hiter kmet
> *Slovene (archaic Serbian as well): Fast farmer/villageman
> Bulgarian: Sly city mayor



In Polish a slightly archaic "chytry kmieć" would mean 'a cunning farmer' or 'a greedy farmer'.


----------



## pastet89

*najbrž*
Slovene: probably, supposedly
BCS: fastest

*pas*
Slovene: belt
BCS: dog

*slovo
*Slovene (slovó) - separation
BCS (slóvo) - letter
Bulgarian (slóvo) - speach


----------



## Gavril

pastet89 said:


> *najbrž*
> Slovene: maybe
> BCS: fastest



Slovene najbrž means "probably, supposedly" according to this page.


----------



## pastet89

Gavril said:


> Slovene najbrž means "probably, supposedly" (source).


Yes it does. Seems my English is not that good, I taught "maybe" means the same.


----------



## prst

_Najbrž_ doesn't mean anything in BCS, that would have to be najbrž*i* (masc.).   _Pas_ doesn't mean only _dog_, that's just one of the many homonyms.  The other lexeme _pas_ means _belt_ (and _waist_ as well as _pass_)


----------



## pastet89

prst said:


> _Najbrž_ doesn't mean anything in BCS, that would have to be najbrž*i* (masc.).   _Pas_ doesn't mean only _dog_, that's just one of the many homonyms.  The other lexeme _pas_ means _belt_ (and _waist_ as well as _pass_)


10x for info. DO you know if "pas" means belt as well in Serbian?


----------



## klemen

discipulus11 said:


> I wouldn't say they are false friends. In Russian "наказать" also means to give an order, though I agree this meaning is non much in common use.


I thought that a word is false friend also in case if it in one language doesn't have got all the meanings that does it in other languages...


----------



## Милан

pastet89 said:


> 10x for info. DO you know if "pas" means belt as well in Serbian?



Yes, it does. Pas with long falling accent- belt [појас]. 



Pas with short falling accent-dog


----------



## Spikaly

Czech: *sad* - 1. orchard; 2. genitive plural of *sada* (= set)

Serbian: *sad* - 1. place with planted trees, plants, flowers or vegetables; young plant from it; 2. now
Serbian: *sada* - now

If the meaning in Serbian is wrong, please correct it.


----------



## bartol

BCS: *kupac* - customer, buyer

Russian: *kupets* _(купец)_ - merchant, tradesman

BCS: *prignuti* - to bow, bend

Russian: *prignut'* _(прыгнуть)_ - take a leap, jump


----------



## Spikaly

Czech: *paštět* - filum terminale (termin from zoology)

Serbian: *pašteta* - pâté


Czech: *paštika* - pâté


----------



## winpoj

Kázeň

Czech: discipline

Slovak: sermon


----------



## vianie

_Good afternoon, winpoj._

There's also the Czech *sebekázeň* and the Slovak *sebakázeň*, they both mean self-discipline.


----------



## musicalchef

Sorry if this has been mentioned in the previous 114 pages  but:

Napad

Bosnian: attack

Czech: idea

That one confused me when I moved to Prague from Sarajevo! Dobry napad? Really? Hahaha!


----------



## Ben Jamin

vianie said:


> _Good afternoon, winpoj._
> 
> There's also the Czech *sebekázeň* and the Slovak *sebakázeň*, they both mean self-discipline.



In Polish *kaźń* means execution (killing or torturing).


----------



## bibax

musicalchef said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned in the previous 114 pages  but:
> 
> Napad
> 
> Bosnian: attack
> 
> Czech: idea
> 
> That one confused me when I moved to Prague from Sarajevo! Dobry napad? Really? Hahaha!


As usual the verbal nouns have more meanings.

*nápad* kriminality = crime rate;

The meaning "idea" came from the idiom "_zčistajasna_ mě napadla myšlenka" (the thought struck me _from __out __of __the __blue_").


----------



## jasio

musicalchef said:


> Napad
> Bosnian: attack


The same in Polish. 



musicalchef said:


> Czech: idea


Isn't it the same in Slovak?



musicalchef said:


> That one confused me when I moved to Prague from Sarajevo! Dobry napad? Really? Hahaha!


I'm being confused this way all the time since I cross the border, not only with this word.  And I've heard that the Czechs have the same impression in Poland.


----------



## Spikaly

Polish: *odcinek* - section, segmet, episode

Czech: *odčinění* - redemption, redress


----------



## pastet89

Slovene: *Reč *Thing
Serbian: *Reč *Word

Slovene: *Čutiti* to feel
Serbian: *Ćutiti* to keep silent


----------



## Ben Jamin

Spikaly said:


> Polish: *odcinek* - section, segmet, episode
> 
> Czech: *odčinění* - redemption, redress



They are not false friends for Polish speakers. They are too different. Besides, there is the word "odczynienie" in Polish (albeit rather rare).


----------



## pastet89

*nadležen* 

Bulgarian: properly done, good, deserving nice words for being well done
Slovene: annoying, irritating


----------



## Spikaly

Czech: *popelnice* - waste container, https://www.google.cz/search?q=pope...&sa=X&ei=Sn3rVO-vLYHbUP3HgtAJ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ

Croatian: *pepelnica* - a disease of grapevine; Ash Wednesday


Czech: *popeleční středa* - Ash Wednesday


----------



## marco_2

Spikaly said:


> Czech: *popelnice* - waste container, https://www.google.cz/search?q=pope...&sa=X&ei=Sn3rVO-vLYHbUP3HgtAJ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ
> 
> Croatian: *pepelnica* - a disease of grapevine; Ash Wednesday



Polish: *popielnica *- 1. a big ashtray (not common though); 2. ossuary

*Popielec = Środa Popielcowa* - Ash Wednesday



pastet89 said:


> Slovene: *Reč *Thing
> Serbian: *Reč *Word



Polish: *rzecz* - thing; problem; subject; (Old Polish) oration, speech; conversation
Russian: *речь *- speech; language


----------



## bibax

Spikaly said:


> Czech: *popelnice* - waste container, ...


Also an urn (kutura popelnicových polí = the Urnfield culture), like in Polish.


----------



## Spikaly

bibax said:


> Also an urn (kutura popelnicových polí = the Urnfield culture), like in Polish.



this is a historical term not used in the contemporary Czech language

And you made a typo - it's kultura, not "kutura"

(...) The word "popelnice" means "urn" in Czech only in historical context of prehistory, it doesn't mean urns which are used nowadays.


----------



## Mishe

pastet89 said:


> Slovene: *Čutiti* to feel
> Serbian: *Ćutiti* to keep silent



Actually it's Ćutati in Serbian. 



pastet89 said:


> *nadležen*
> 
> Bulgarian: properly done, good, deserving nice words for being well done
> Slovene: annoying, irritating



Nadležan (Serbian): responsible, in charge of.


----------



## thegreathoo

Mishe said:


> Actually it's Ćutati in Serbian.



šutiti, šutjeti, ćutiti, ćutati, are all used, provincially.


----------



## Mishe

thegreathoo said:


> šutiti, šutjeti, ćutiti, ćutati, are all used, provincially.



Well, ćutati is the standard ekavian version, used as the norm in Serbia. Those others are ijekavian or even ikavian variants, used in Croatia, Bosnia and Herzegovina and Montenegro.


----------



## Spikaly

Mishe said:


> Well, ćutati is the standard ekavian version, used as the norm in Serbia. Those others are ijekavian or even ikavian variants, used in Croatia, Bosnia and Herzegovina and Montenegro.



I heard ćutiti in a Serbian song by a band from southern Serbia.


----------



## pastet89

pastet89 said:


> *nadležen*
> 
> Bulgarian: properly done, good, deserving nice words for being well done
> Slovene: annoying, irritating





Mishe said:


> Nadležan (Serbian): responsible, in charge of.



I am really sorry, but I made an error. The Bulgarian meaning of this word is exactly the same as the Serbian one. 

"properly done, good, deserving nice words for being well done" in Bulgarian is *прилежен* (*priležen*)


----------



## Mishe

Spikaly said:


> I heard ćutiti in a Serbian song by a band from southern Serbia.


But are you sure it was used as infinitive or as imperative ćuti, ti! (you be quiet/you shut up)? Anyways, it is possible, I'm not familiar with all the dialects.

Actually, after some quick research, "ćutiti" in Croatian (Serbo-Croatian) means exactly the same as in Slovene.
http://www.wordsense.eu/ćutiti/


----------



## Spikaly

Mishe said:


> But are you sure it was used as infinitive or as imperative ćuti, ti! (you be quiet/you shut up)? Anyways, it is possible, I'm not familiar with all the dialects.



In that song it's in 3rd person singular - ćuti


----------



## Mishe

Spikaly said:


> In that song it's in 3rd person singular - ćuti



Yes, because the conjugation is irregular. 

ĆUTATI

1. Ja ćutim              1. Mi ćutimo
2. Ti ćutiš                2. Vi ćutite 
3. On/ona/ono ćuti   3. Oni ćute


----------



## pastet89

Mishe said:


> Actually it's Ćutati in Serbian.


Thanks, unfortunately I do not know how to edit my post.

*Ponikniti, poniknem

*Slovene: To disappear
Bulgarian: The action of a flower, starting to grow above the ground, after a seed is put in the ground.
*
Babica si e je opekla roke
*_(This is not a 100% false friend and words are a bit different, but sounds hilarious in Bulgarian)
_Slovene: The grandma has burned her hands (accidentally, when touching something hot)
Bulgarian: /sounds like/: The grandma has cut her hands and put them in the stove to bake them and eat them


----------



## pastet89

Slovene:  *Krtina* - the pile of ground the mole makes above the wholes it makes in the ground.
Bulgarian: *Картина* (same pronunciation) - painting (object - picture we put on walls inside house)


----------



## pastet89

*Kot

*Russian: cat
Slovene: corner


----------



## bigic

Snovi
Serbian/Croatian: dreams
Slovenian: matter/substances


----------



## Mishe

Veren (Slovenian): religious, devout
Veran (Serbian): faithful, loyal


----------



## aprendiendo argento

*peti *(Slovenian) _sing _- pojem
*iti *(Slovenian) _go  _- grem
*iti *(Kajkavian) _go _- pem
*pojti *(Chakavian) _go _-  pojden/gre(de)n


----------



## Ben Jamin

Mishe said:


> Veren (Slovenian): religious, devout
> Veran (Serbian): faithful, loyal



They are no false friends for Polish speakers, as Polish *wierny* covers both all the above mentioned meanings.
I doubt also, if they really are false friends for other Slavic speakers.


----------



## bigic

And here's one of the rare ones between Serbian and Croatian:

*Zrak*
Serbian: ray, beam
Croatian: air


----------



## pastet89

Zrak means also ray in Serbian.


----------



## bigic

That's what I wrote in the last post!


----------



## pastet89

bigic said:


> That's what I wrote in the last post!


Sorry, 
I meant it means "ray" as well in Croatian. These are not full false friends and I am not sure if we should put them here, but they are not that rare in Serbian/Croatian. First example I come up in my mind with is "lice/osoba" (_lice_ means both _face_ and person in Serbian, and just _face_ in Croatian).
Please, check this thread, which is for 100% false friends between Serbian and Croatian, so far just 2 are inserted, I will really appreciate if you or anyone else reading this can populate it with another examples: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2942876


----------



## pastet89

Just saw in the dictionary that "_zrak_" is air in Croatian, and _zraka_ is a ray, so I apologize for this. To be fair, in Serbian literature _zrak_ is also used as poetic and archaic word for air, but if we not count that fact and that if we do not count the fact that "zrak" and "zraka" are from same root, they might be still a false friends.


----------



## Mishe

Ben Jamin said:


> They are no false friends for Polish speakers, as Polish *wierny* covers both all the above mentioned meanings.
> I doubt also, if they really are false friends for other Slavic speakers.



But they surely are for Slovenian and Serbian speakers (also the ijekavian version "vjeran").


----------



## pastet89

And how do you say spinal cord in SK?


----------



## ilocas2

pastet89 said:


> And how do you say spinal cord in SK?



I had to delete it, because I totally overlooked it and confused it. As for Slovak word for spinal cord, I don't know more than what I read on Wikipedia today.


another false friend instead of it - 

Polish: *narty* - ski

Czech: *nárt* - upper side of foot,  plural - *nárty*


----------



## pastet89

*Smet
*Slovene*: *garbageBCS*: *deposit of snow sculpted by wind into a mound


----------



## pastet89

Slovene: *Ugoden - **favorable*
Croatian: *Ugodan - pleasant*


----------



## Ben Jamin

pastet89 said:


> Slovene: *Ugoden - **favorable*
> Croatian: *Ugodan - pleasant*


What is the problem with these words? Their meaning is so close!
By the way:
Polish *wygodny *= comfortable, favorable
Russian *угодный* = pleasing
Czech  *vhodný *= favourable, suitable, correct


----------



## Mishe

pastet89 said:


> Slovene: *Ugoden - **favorable*
> Croatian: *Ugodan - pleasant*



It also means "low, affordable" in terms of price (in Slovenian, that is).


----------



## aprendiendo argento

pastet89 said:


> *Smet
> *Slovene*: *garbageBCS*: *deposit of snow sculpted by wind into a mound



But please note, than in Croatian:

*smeće  *- garbage  (related to the 1st smet)   (in Serbian people say _đubre _instead, in Croatian _đubre _is only an insult for a low quality person).
*mećava *- avalanche  (related to the 2nd smet)


----------



## pastet89

In Serbian it means wind storm. So these are false friends in SR/HR or ...?


----------



## Mishe

aprendiendo argento said:


> But please note, than in Croatian:
> 
> *smeće  *- garbage  (related to the 1st smet)   (in Serbian people say _đubre _instead, in Croatian _đubre _is only an insult for a low quality person).



As far as I know "smeće" is also used very frequently for "garbage" in Serbian.


----------



## Mishe

pastet89 said:


> In Serbian it means wind storm. So these are false friends in SR/HR or ...?



Yeah, I always thought it means "snowstorm", wasn't aware of the "avalanche" meaning.


----------



## Милан

Mishe said:


> As far as I know "smeće" is also used very frequently for "garbage" in Serbian.


Yep, smeće and đubre are used [also smećari and đubretari ]. And both are used  when we want to insult someone. Smeće od čoveka or đubre od čoveka.


----------



## pastet89

Any native Serbian to comment on _mećava_?


----------



## Mishe

Zavzet (Slovenian): enthusiastic

Zauzet (Serbian, Bosnian, Croatian): busy, occupied


----------



## Mishe

rob (Slovenian): rim, edge, margin 

rob (Croatian, Bosnian, Serbian): slave


----------



## pastet89

Kriti, krijem

Slovene: to cover
BCS: to hide


----------



## pastet89

Odrasel

Bulgarian: section in economic
Slovene: adjective for _adult_


----------



## DarkChild

^^

The word in Bulgarian is отрасъл/otrasyl.


----------



## pastet89

DarkChild said:


> ^^
> 
> The word in Bulgarian is отрасъл/otrasyl.



Agree.


----------



## ilocas2

Croatian: *putnički vlak* - passenger train

Slovak: *pútnický vlak* - pilgrim/pilgrimage train, train for pilgrims


----------



## Mishe

Pričati (Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian): to talk 

Pričati (Slovenian): to testify


----------



## Ben Jamin

Polish:* walka o byt*: struggle for existence
Czech*: válka o byt* : war for an appartment


----------



## pastet89

Ona ga je ujela.
Slovene: She caught him.
Serbian: She bit him.


----------



## bigic

Slovenian narava - nature
Serbian/Bosnian/Croatian narav - character


----------



## Gavril

Russian так "so, thus"
Slovene _tak_ "such"

Russian такой "such"
Slovene _takoj_ "immediately"


----------



## trotl

bigic said:


> Slovenian narava - nature
> Serbian/Bosnian/Croatian narav - character



The word "narav" still contains the sense of _nature_ so I don't think it counts as a false friend. It's just a slight semantic shift.


----------



## bigic

Czech nejlepší - the best
Serbian/Bosnian/Croatian najl(j)epši - the most beautiful


----------



## Mishe

trotl said:


> The word "narav" still contains the sense of _nature_ so I don't think it counts as a false friend. It's just a slight semantic shift.



narava (Slo) = priroda (Cro) (in the sense of material world of living and non-living things) 

Nature (as character): 
The equivalent for Croatian "narav" would be "nrav" in Slovenian, although "narava" can be used in the same sense (as can "priroda").


----------



## Mishe

Kuća (Croatian-Bosnian-Serbian): house

Koča (Slovenian): cabin, cottage, chalet


----------



## Azori

bigic said:


> Czech nejlepší - the best
> Serbian/Bosnian/Croatian najl(j)epši - the most beautiful


Slovak: *najlepší* = the best, *lepší* = better


----------



## Mishe

A really amusing one: 

Lice (Slovenian): cheek 
Obraz (Slovenian): face 

Lice (BCS): face 
Obraz (BCS): cheek


----------



## Azori

Mishe said:


> A really amusing one:
> 
> Lice (Slovenian): cheek
> Obraz (Slovenian): face
> 
> Lice (BCS): face
> Obraz (BCS): cheek


Slovak: *líce* = 1. cheek 2. front, obverse (upper side)
Czech: *líce* = cheek; *líc* = 1. front, obverse (upper side) 2. cheek

Slovak & Czech: *obraz* = picture, image

Slovak & Czech: *rub* = reverse side, back
BCS: *rub* = edge, margin


----------



## Azori

I've just learned about a new "partial" false friend 

Czech: *tvář* = 1. face 2. cheek

Slovak: *tvár* = face


----------



## Mishe

Azori said:


> I've just learned about a new "partial" false friend
> 
> Czech: *tvář* = 1. face 2. cheek
> 
> Slovak: *tvár* = face



Slovenian: tvar (archaic): substance, matter


----------



## Azori

Mishe said:


> Slovenian: tvar (archaic): substance, matter


Slovak and Czech both have the word *tvar*, meaning "form", "shape", "contour".


----------



## Mishe

Azori said:


> Slovak and Czech both have the word *tvar*, meaning "form", "shape", "contour".



Which is etymologically linked with the one meaning "face"?


----------



## Gavril

Russian висок "temple (= side of the head)"
Slovene _visok _"high"


----------



## Ben Jamin

Azori said:


> I've just learned about a new "partial" false friend
> 
> Czech: *tvář* = 1. face 2. cheek
> 
> Slovak: *tvár* = face



Polish *twarz* = face (no other meanings)
Polish *lico *= face (obsolete)
Polish po*liczek *= cheek (probably from pół-liczek (half face))
Polish *lico *= face of a hide (specialized technical)


----------



## bigic

Mishe said:


> Slovenian: tvar (archaic): substance, matter


Also used in Croatian.


----------



## Maroseika

Gavril said:


> Russian висок "temple (= side of the head)"
> Slovene _visok _"high"



These words are unrelated. Russian висок < висеть (to hang) < PIE *ueip-
Originally висок meant hair hanging over the sides of the head, hence the side part of the head - temple.
Slovene _visok _is the common Slavic (Russian - высокий) < PIE *ūps-.


----------



## ilocas2

Slovenian: *svinčnik* - pencil

Czech: *svinčík* - mess, dirt


----------



## gvozden69

pastet89 said:


> Any native Serbian to comment on _mećava_?


Serbian:mećava - snowstorm; lavina - avalanche.


----------



## Tesnogrydo plqmpalo

Sorry for repeated word, 108 pages is impossible to read.

***

Bulgarian(bg) and Russian(ru).
----------------------------
Мир (mir) — peace (bg)/ world (ru);

Гора (gora) – forest (bg)/ mountain (ru);

Прям (priam) — ≈honest (bg)/ ≈right (ru);

Линейка (lineika) — ambulance (car)(bg)/ line (ru);

Живот (zhivot) — life (bg)/ abdomen (ru);

Кучка (kuchka) — dog (female) (bg)/ bunch (ru);

Баб[и|o]чка (bab[i|o]chka) — old woman(bg)/ lepidoptera (ru);

Майка (mayka) — mother (bg)/ jacket, shirt (ru); 

***

Best dramatic „false friends“ or „lost in translation“ case is historical chronicle „Повесть временных лет“. It says „и от тех варягов прозвалась Русская земля Новгород. Новгородцы жете люди от варяжского рода, а прежде были словене“.

On Bulgarian not have instrumental case and translate is „These vikings called Russian land Newtown. Тhey called people «newtowners» and earlier the same be called «Slavs»“.

But on Russian rules translate is „because there is vikings“ and today Russians learn that their grandparents is Vikings.

Very funny nonsense.


----------



## Tesnogrydo plqmpalo

Forget my favourite word:

Отключва (otklyuchva) — unlock (bg)/ lock (ru).


----------



## rusita preciosa

Tesnogrydo plqmpalo said:


> Forget my favourite word:
> 
> Отключва (otklyuchva) — unlock (bg)/ lock (ru).


That word does not exist in Russian either (nothing to do with the US). In you previous post some of the info on the Russian words is not accurate.


----------



## Tesnogrydo plqmpalo

http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?lr=10379&msid=20937.28278.1427546704.84596&text=отключил



> Разместить объявление по запросу «отключил» — *1 454 343* показа в месяц



Ten milions results!!!


----------



## rusita preciosa

Tesnogrydo plqmpalo said:


> http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?lr=10379&msid=20937.28278.1427546704.84596&text=отключил
> 
> 
> 
> Ten milions results!!!


The word *отключил* you entered in yandex does exits (past masculine singular third person of отключить). The word "отключва" meaning "lock" does not.


----------



## Tesnogrydo plqmpalo

My misstake, I give him in bulgarian common form.


----------



## Mishe

Stradati (BCS): to get killed, to suffer 
Stradati (Slovenian): to starve


----------



## ilocas2

> Polish po*liczek *= cheek (probably from pół-liczek (half face))



Czech:

*políček* (long í) - 1. slap (in face); 2. genitive plural of políčko (= diminutive of pole (= field))

*poliček* (short i) - genitive plural of polička (= shelf)


----------



## Mishe

Hleb (Serbian) - bread 

Hleb(ec) (Slovenian) - loaf (of bread)


----------



## pastet89

rezati, režem
Slovene: to cut
BCS: to growl
Pas reže.
Slovene: The belt is hurting, (because it is too tight).
BCS: The dog is growling.


----------



## Ben Jamin

ilocas2 said:


> Czech:
> 
> *políček* (long í) - 1. slap (in face); 2. genitive plural of políčko (= diminutive of pole (= field))
> 
> *poliček* (short i) - genitive plural of polička (= shelf)


*policzek *means in Polish also *slap on face* (not only *cheek*)
Probably the Czech word is a loan from Polish (but only in this derived meaning)


----------



## Gavril

*a *= "and" in Czech, "but" in Slovene

According to Google Translate, in most other Slavic languages, *a* can have both these meanings.


----------



## pastet89

Gavril said:


> *a *= "and" in Czech, "but" in Slovene
> 
> According to Google Translate, in most other Slavic languages, *a* can have both these meanings.



In Bulgarian, Macedonian and BCS it can not mean "and".


----------



## Gavril

pastet89 said:


> In Bulgarian, Macedonian and BCS it can not mean "and".



Hmm, for what it's worth, Google Translate mentions only the meaning "and" (not "but") for the Macedonian word *a*. For BCS, it says that both meanings are possible (though *a* doesn't seem to be the most common word for either meaning).


----------



## borna

pastet89 said:


> rezati, režem
> Slovene: to cut
> BCS: to growl
> Pas reže.
> Slovene: The belt is hurting, (because it is too tight).
> BCS: The dog is growling.



_Rezati_ in BCS means "to cut". _Režati_ is the one that means "to growl". The sentence "pas reže" can mean "the dog is growling", "the dog is cutting" and "the belt is cutting" (although the last two aren't meaningful without context, only the first one is).




pastet89 said:


> In Bulgarian, Macedonian and BCS it can not mean "and".



"a" can mean "and", although not the same as the normal conjunction "i" (where West Slavic uses "a").

_A kako bi ovo preveo?_ > _And how would you translate this?_


----------



## Ben Jamin

Gavril said:


> *a *= "and" in Czech, "but" in Slovene
> 
> According to Google Translate, in most other Slavic languages, *a* can have both these meanings.


In modern Polish *a* means only *but*. It meant also  *and *in Old Polish.


----------



## Tesnogrydo plqmpalo

On bulgarian letter „а“ is conjunction but never mean „and“ also „but“ is not correct. But on bulgarian is „но“ (no). Semantic „а“ is close to „but“, but precisely very close to „yet“. Negation is not obligatory.


----------



## pastet89

borna said:


> _Rezati_ in BCS means "to cut". _Režati_ is the one that means "to growl". The sentence "pas reže" can mean "the dog is growling", "the dog is cutting" and "the belt is cutting" (although the last two aren't meaningful without context, only the first one is).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "a" can mean "and", although not the same as the normal conjunction "i" (where West Slavic uses "a").
> 
> _A kako bi ovo preveo?_ > _And how would you translate this?_


Thanks for explanation. I tought the only word for cut is seći, sečem. 
As for "a", you are again correct, and of cours its the same in Bulgarian, but again, with oposing meaning to some othet statement...


----------



## Mishe

borna said:


> _Rezati_ in BCS means "to cut". _Režati_ is the one that means "to growl". The sentence "pas reže" can mean "the dog is growling", "the dog is cutting" and "the belt is cutting" (although the last two aren't meaningful without context, only the first one is).



Meanwhile in Slovenian "režati se" means to grin, to smirk.


----------



## pastet89

*prepričati

*Slovene: make one sure
BCS: retell


----------



## Mishe

pastet89 said:


> *prepričati
> 
> *Slovene: make one sure



To convince


----------



## pastet89

Mishe said:


> To convince


Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## ilocas2

Slovenian: *meja* - border

Upper Sorbian: *meja* - May


----------



## pastet89

ilocas2 said:


> Slovenian: *meja* - border
> 
> Upper Sorbian: *meja* - May



Quite interesting. Where do you find sources of sorbian language?


----------



## ilocas2

pastet89 said:


> Quite interesting. Where do you find sources of sorbian language?



I was reading some articles on Upper Sorbian Wikipedia and I stumbled upon this word. There are many sites about Sorbian languages.


----------



## pastet89

*pasti
*Bulgarian: plural of the noun "cake"
BCS: infinitive of "to fall"
---------------------------------------------------

*stati, stanem
*
Slovene: to cost
BCS: to stand, to stay, to stop, to start, to fit in
---------------------------------------------------------------------
*valda (SLO)*, *valjda (BCS), same pronunciation

*Slovene: for sure, of course
BCS: maybe


----------



## Ben Jamin

pastet89 said:


> *pasti
> *Bulgarian: plural of the noun "cake"
> BCS: infinitive of "to fall"
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> *stati, stanem
> *
> Slovene: to cost
> BCS: to stand, to stay, to stop, to start, to fit in
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> *valda (SLO)*, *valjda (BCS), same pronunciation
> 
> *Slovene: for sure, of course
> BCS: maybe


In Polish the word "pewnie" (adjective) means both "for sure" and "perhaps"

In Czech the word *to stand* means also *to cost*.


----------



## pastet89

How do you pronounce pewnie? ['pevnie]?


----------



## pastet89

*pucati, pucam*

BCS: to shoot
Slovene (colloqium): to clean


----------



## Ben Jamin

pastet89 said:


> *pucati, pucam*
> 
> BCS: to shoot
> Slovene (colloqium): to clean
> 
> *zamerati, zameram
> *BCS: to make remark, to scold
> Slovene: to get offended


In Polish *zamierać* means *to die slowly* (usually about phenomenons or plants, not people or animals)


----------



## ahvalj

Ben Jamin said:


> In Polish *zamierać* means *to die slowly* (usually about phenomenons or plants, not people or animals)


This last example illustrates how phonetic developments may contribute to the creation of false friends: the SC _zamerati_ corresponds to the Russian _замерять/zamer'at' _(SC has lost the palatalized _r_) whereas the Polish _zamierać_ corresponds to the Russian _замирать_/_zamirat_' (in Polish _ir_>_'er_).


----------



## Gavril

pastet89 said:


> *stati, stanem
> *
> Slovene: to cost
> BCS: to stand, to stay, to stop, to start, to fit in



Slovene has two different verbs with infinitive _stati_: the first means "to stand" and is conjugated to *stojim* in the 1sg.; the second means "to cost" and is conjugated to *stanem* in the 1sg.

In BCS, according to Google Translate, the verb _stajati_ (1sg. _stojim_) means "to stand", and _stati _(1sg. _stanem_) means "to stop".



pastet89 said:


> *zamerati, zameram
> *BCS: to make remark, to scold
> Slovene: to get offended



According to my dictionary, the Slovene word is _zamer*i*ti_ (the dictionary translates it as "to resent").


----------



## vjenceslav

BCS has *stati* and *stajati*, they are two pairs of infinitives—perfective and imperfective—but they do not have an exact overlap in meaning and both aspects also split into two different homographic lexemes. So _stati_ can mean "to stop", "to stand up", "to begin" (!), "to stand still", "to fit", but _stajati_ can mean all those except "to fit", and additionally it means "to cost". I probably left out some other meanings of these.

BCS *zamjerati* and *zamjeriti* (aspectual pairs) mean _to criticize_, _to take offense_, _to resent_, _to antagonize_, depending on whether you use it as a transitive, intransitive or a reflexive verb.


----------



## pastet89

Gavril said:


> Slovene has two different verbs with infinitive _stati_: the first means "to stand" and is conjugated to *stojim* in the 1sg.; the second means "to cost" and is conjugated to *stanem* in the 1sg.
> 
> In BCS, according to Google Translate, the verb _stajati_ (1sg. _stojim_) means "to stand", and _stati _(1sg. _stanem_) means "to stop".


Agree. Which does not mean the pair just for "stati" (BCS, perfect, slovene, imperfect), is still a false friend one.



Gavril said:


> According to my dictionary, the Slovene word is _zamer*i*ti_ (the dictionary translates it as "to resent").


Agree and thanks for clearing this. Actually zameriti is the perfect mode, both present in BCS in Slovene. However, I just found out that in Slovene it has also the same meaning, so I am removing that one.


----------



## Gavril

vjenceslav said:


> BCS has *stati* and *stajati*, they are two pairs of infinitives—perfective and imperfective—but they do not have an exact overlap in meaning and both aspects also split into two different homographic lexemes. So _stati_ can mean "to stop", "to stand up", "to begin" (!), "to stand still", "to fit", but _stajati_ can mean all those except "to fit", and additionally it means "to cost". I probably left out some other meanings of these.



In BCS, are the different conjugated forms (stojim vs. stanem) associated with any semantic distinction?


----------



## Ben Jamin

ahvalj said:


> This last example illustrates how phonetic developments may contribute to the creation of false friends: the SC _zamerati_ corresponds to the Russian _замерять/zamer'at' _(SC has lost the palatalized _r_) whereas the Polish _zamierać_ corresponds to the Russian _замирать_/_zamirat_' (in Polish _ir_>_'er_).


Polish has also:
*zamierzać  *= to intend (from *zamiar *= intention)
*obmierzać* = to measure (taking many measurements)
*zmierzać* do = to take a direction towards
*przemierzać *= to move across (a large distance)
*namierzać *= to locate (i.e. by means of electronic equipment)


----------



## pastet89

Uši

Bulgarian: ears
Slovene: lice

BCS has same meaning as Bulgarian one, but stress is on the different syllable : úši.


----------



## pastet89

*tečen

*Slovene: in a bad mood
Bulgarian: liquid

*sklon

*Slovene: case in grammar
Bulgarian: slope, downhill
BCS: willing, accepting to do something with less than 100 but more than 50% degree of agreement.


----------



## pastet89

*zareči, zarečem se


*Slovene: to say something secret which you should not say not on purpose
Bulgarian: to swear in front of yourself (not to do something bad anymore in future)


----------



## Gavril

pastet89 said:


> *zareči, zarečem se
> 
> 
> *Slovene: to say something secret which you should not say not on purpose
> Bulgarian: to swear in front of yourself (not to do something bad anymore in future)



According to my dictionary, Slovene _zareči se_ also means "to resolve (to do something)", i.e. to make a firm decision to do something.


----------



## pastet89

Gavril said:


> According to my dictionary, Slovene _zareči se_ also means "to resolve (to do something)", i.e. to make a firm decision to do something.



OK, if this is true it is the same meaning as the Bulgarian ones. The other however still remains quite different and just in Slovene.


----------



## pastet89

voliti, volim

BCS: to love
Slovene: to vote


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *prapor* - flag, banner, battalion

Croatian: *prapor* - loess


----------



## rusita preciosa

ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *prapor* - flag, banner, battalion
> 
> Croatian: *prapor* - loess


Russian: *прапор* - slang for *прапорщик*, a lower military or police rank.


----------



## ilocas2

In Czech *praporčík* is also a military or police rank.


----------



## Thomas1

In Polish "proporczyk" is a little banner/flag.


----------



## Ben Jamin

ilocas2 said:


> In Czech *praporčík* is also a military or police rank.


It is called *ensign *in English, *enseigne *in French, *Fähnrich *in German, *fenrik *in Norwegian and Swedish, *chorąży *in Polish.
It is/has been either the lowest officer rank, og highest NCO-rank in those armies.


----------



## pastet89

*preklinjati, preklinjam* Slovenian: to swear (offend) someone
*preklinjati, preklinjem
*BCS: to beg, to beseach, to entreat


----------



## marco_2

pastet89 said:


> *sklon
> 
> *Slovene: case in grammar
> Bulgarian: slope, downhill
> BCS: willing, accepting to do something with less than 100 but more than 50% degree of agreement.



In contemporary Polish *skłon *means: _bend _(the word used mostly by PE teachers), in the past it also could mean _slope; declivity._


----------



## vjenceslav

pastet89 said:


> Uši
> Bulgarian: ears
> Slovene: lice
> BCS has same meaning as Bulgarian one, but stress is on the different syllable : úši.


BCS _*uši*_ means both "ears" and "lice" (SG _uho_ vs. SG _uš_)


pastet89 said:


> *sklon
> *Slovene: case in grammar
> Bulgarian: slope, downhill
> BCS: willing, accepting to do something with less than 100 but more than 50% degree of agreement.


A better translation for BCS _*sklon*_ would be _inclined_, _prone_, _predisposed_.


pastet89 said:


> voliti, volim
> BCS: to love
> Slovene: to vote


The infinitive in BCS is _*voljeti*_ (although the conjugated form has the "i" reflex of yat, _volio_)


pastet89 said:


> *preklinjati, preklinjam* Slovenian: to swear (offend) someone
> *preklinjati, preklinjem
> *BCS: to beg, to beseach, to entreat


BCS _*preklinjati*_ can also be used as an alternative form of _proklinjati_. When used that way, it has the same meaning as Slovene _preklinjati_.


----------



## pastet89

*škaf

Slovene: pail
Bulgarian: closet*


----------



## pastet89

*Slovene: zgoden,** zgodna, zgodno *_early_*
BCS: zgodan, zgodna, zgodno *_nice, kind, sympatic
_
*cura
Slovene: *_penis (colloquium)_*
BCS: *_girl

_*kazati, kažem (Bulgarian: kaža)
Slovene: *_to show_*
Bulgarian: *_to say
_*BCS:*_ to say, to show_


----------



## marco_2

pastet89 said:


> *Slovene: zgoden,** zgodna, zgodno *_early_*
> BCS: zgodan, zgodna, zgodno *_nice, kind, sympatic
> _
> *cura
> Slovene: *_penis (colloquium)_*
> BCS: *_girl
> Polish: córa (a bit old-fashioned) = daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*kazati, kažem (Bulgarian: kaža)
> Slovene: *_to show_*
> BCS, Bulgarian: *_to say
> Polish: *kazać = *to tell / order sb to do sth _


----------



## pastet89

Ok, that Polish addition just reminded me as well of:

narediti, naredim (BG naredja)
SLO: to do
BG: to order sb to do sth

praviti, pravim (BG pravja)
SLO: to say
BG: to do, to make
BCS: to make


----------



## vjenceslav

pastet89 said:


> kazati, kažem (Bulgarian: kaža)
> Slovene: to show
> BCS, Bulgarian: to say


BCS *kazati* also means "to show", "to point towards" (for example with hands) as an extension of the original meaning (although *pokazati* is the one that's usually used for that).


----------



## pastet89

*praštam
*BCS: to forgive
Bulgarian: to send


----------



## pastet89

pomiriti se, pomirim se (BG: pomirja se)

SLO: to calm down
BG: to make up with someone (after a scandal or argue)

daviti, davim (BG: davja)

SLO: to strangle
BG: to drown


----------



## pastet89

*stražnica, SLO: guardhouse
stražnjica, BCS: ass*


----------



## pastet89

*baram

*Slovene (archaic, colloquium): ask (a question)
Croatian: to put ones head above water (fish)
Macedonian: search
Bulgarian (vulgar): touch (a woman on tits or ass) or also touch in general


----------



## Ben Jamin

vjenceslav said:


> BCS _*osvajati*_ (pf. _osvojiti_) means "to conquer" (a hilltop, a partner, lands, etc.), "to win", "to flirt", "to master", etc.


In Polish *oswajać* (1st ps *oswajam*) means etymologically "to make one's own".
Nowadays it is used in the meaning "to tame, domesticate".
A reflexive variant "oswajać się z czymś" means "to get used/familiar to/with something"


----------



## vjenceslav

Something I just remembered, stumbled upon the word a couple of weeks ago while reading some Czech documentation, not sure if the translations are any good,

Czech

*náprava* - a) _axle_, _axis_; b) _correction_
*napravit* - _to correct_

BCS

*naprava* - _appliance, device, "thingy", apparatus, gadget, etc._
*napraviti* - _to do_, _to make_, etc.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Mod note:

_You may have noticed that I cleaned up this thread a little by removing confusing posts. It is OK to correct inaccurate entries, but please rely on PM as much as you can.

Just a reminder: you may edit your post for about 24 hours after you posted. After that you can ask Mods for help with editing you post by clicking on the red triangle on the bottom left of your post. 

If you edit your post, there is no reason to create another post just to inform everyone that you incorporated their corrections, you may include a short note in the "reason for editing" field._


----------



## pastet89

SLO: česáti, čéšem, čêsal  - to comb
BCS česati, češem, BG чеша, чешеш... - to scratch

_Praskam
_SLO: to scratch
BG: to hit, also vulg. to have sex (rarely used)


----------



## bigic

In BCS there is a related word "češalj" which means "a comb". In this case, the verb used is "češljati".


----------



## bigic

Polish kurczyć - to shrink
BCS kurčić - a small penis (vulgar)


----------



## ilocas2

bigic said:


> Polish kurczyć - to shrink
> BCS kurčić - a small penis (vulgar)



Czech: *kůrčička* - diminutive of *kůra* - bark, peel, rind, crust, cortex

crust (on food)

f.e.
steak s křupavou kůrčičkou - steak with crunchy crust
platýs se šalvějovou koprovou kůrčičkou - flatfish with sage dill crust


----------



## pastet89

spremiti, spremim

Slovene: to accompany someone, to watch regularly a TV show or sth similar
BCS: to prepare, to tidy


----------



## pastet89

*zaključiti, zaključim*
SLO: to end
*заключа, заключиш, заключи...*
Bulgarian: to lock


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *zaklíčit* - to start sprouting


----------



## pastet89

*ker*
BCS - dog
Slovene - because

*pozor*
Slovene, Czech, Slovak - attention
Bulgarian - disgrace, huge shame


----------



## pastet89

*Cug*
Slovene (colloquium): train
BCS: sip

*Te*
BCS: and
Bulgarian: they


----------



## gvozden69

vjenceslav said:


> BCS *kazati* also means "to show", "to point towards" (for example with hands) as an extension of the original meaning (although *pokazati* is the one that's usually used for that).


BCS:kazati-to tell,to say;pokazati means "to point forwards","to show",although"to show"is better to say "prikazati".
Dokazati - "to prove".


----------



## gvozden69

vjenceslav said:


> BCS has *stati* and *stajati*, they are two pairs of infinitives—perfective and imperfective—but they do not have an exact overlap in meaning and both aspects also split into two different homographic lexemes. So _stati_ can mean "to stop", "to stand up", "to begin" (!), "to stand still", "to fit", but _stajati_ can mean all those except "to fit", and additionally it means "to cost". I probably left out some other meanings of these.
> 
> BCS *zamjerati* and *zamjeriti* (aspectual pairs) mean _to criticize_, _to take offense_, _to resent_, _to antagonize_, depending on whether you use it as a transitive, intransitive or a reflexive verb.


Lepo Vam stoji odelo-your suit fits nice.


----------



## pastet89

gvozden69 said:


> BCS:kazati-to tell,to say;pokazati means "to point forwards","to show",although"to show"is better to say "prikazati".
> Dokazati - "to prove".


I guess it is diffefent in Croatian and Serbian in this case.


----------



## Ben Jamin

pastet89 said:


> *ker*
> BCS - dog
> Slovene - because
> 
> *pozor*
> Slovene, Czech, Slovak - attention
> Bulgarian - disgrace, huge shame


Polish pozór=appearance, pretext


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *potom* - then

Slovak: *potom* - then; instrumental singular and dative plural of pot (sweat)

Polish: *potom* - dative plural of pot (sweat)


----------



## ahvalj

ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *potom* - then
> 
> Slovak: *potom* - then; instrumental singular and dative plural of pot (sweat)
> 
> Polish: *potom* - dative plural of pot (sweat)


Russian _potóm_ "(after) then" vs. _pótom_ "with sweat" (Instr. Sg.; Dat. Pl. will be _potám_).


----------



## Ben Jamin

ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *potom* - then
> 
> Slovak: *potom* - then; instrumental singular and dative plural of pot (sweat)
> 
> Polish: *potom* - dative plural of pot (sweat)


For a Polish speaker there is no danger of associating "potom" with sweat and not with "then, after that, later", especially that the Polish word for "after that" is "potem", which also is the instrumental singular of "sweat".


----------



## ilocas2

Ben Jamin said:


> For a Polish speaker there is no danger of associating "potom" with sweat and not with "then, after that, later", especially that the Polish word for "after that" is "potem", which also is the instrumental singular of "sweat".



I just don't believe it. If a native Polish speaker saw word "potom" alone, I think he/she would interpret it exactly in that meaning.


----------



## Ben Jamin

ilocas2 said:


> I just don't believe it. If a native Polish speaker saw word "potom" alone, I think he/she would interpret it exactly in that meaning.


Well, I am a Polish speaker and have some knowledge about that. You are just theorizing.
I wouldn't dare to formulate such categorical judgment about Czech speakers..


----------



## pastet89

*kaka*
BCS: poo
Bulgarian: older sister


----------



## ilocas2

Czech, Slovak: *kaká* - he/she/it poos/is pooing


----------



## ilocas2

Slovenian: *kozolec* - hayrack

Czech: *kozelec* - hogtie


----------



## tortička

Now I saw in a title of some thread about Slovene moči, in Slovak moči is declination of moč, which means urine, v moči - in urine, o moči - about urine


----------



## Panceltic

In Slovene, moči is also a declinated form of moč, but it means power.


----------



## tortička

In Slovak moc means power or maybe rather might, mocný is mighty

moc means also too much, for example: je to moc dlhé - it is too much long, but sometimes it is positive: je to moc pekné - it is very nice, I don't understand why sometimes it's negative and sometimes it's positive but that's the way it is


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: popravit - to execute
BCS: popraviti - to repair, to correct

Czech: úkrop - kind of soup
Russian: укроп - dill

Czech: siréna - sirene
Russian: сирень - lilac

Czech: páchnout - to smell badly
Russian: пахнуть - to smell

Czech: babočka - name for some butterflies
Russian: бабочка - butterfly

Czech: šukat - to fuck
Polish: szukać - to look for

Czech: burza - bourse
Polish: burza - storm

Czech: ukázat - to show
Slovenian: ukazati - to command, to order

Czech: nevěstka - prostitute
Russian: невестка - son's or brother's wife

Czech: bulka - little lump, bun, a card play
Bulgarian: булка - bride

Czech: jizba - simple rural habitable room
Russian: изба - cottage, hut

Czech: hřib - bolete
Slovenian: hrib - hill

Czech: podnebí - climate
Macedonian: поднебjе - environment

Czech: střecha - roof
Polish: strzecha - thatch

Czech: záhon - bed (garden plot)
Polish: zagon - field-patch; advanced detachment (military)

Czech: pohlaví - sexus
BCS: poglavlje - chapter

Czech: strastný - full of hardship
Russian: страстный - passionate

Czech: Miška - little Mike/Michaela
BCS: miška - armpit

Czech: křivda - injustice
Slovenian: krivda - guilt

Czech: křivice - rachitis
Slovenian: krivica - injustice

Czech: úkol - task, mission, job, homework
Russian: укол - prick, jab, injection, jabe

Czech: mír - peace
Russian: мир - peace, world


----------



## marco_2

Czech: úkrop - kind of soup
Russian: укроп - dill
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Polish: ukrop - boiling water


----------



## ahvalj

Russian _укроп_ (an abbreviation from _укропитек_ "Ukropithecus") is also a newly coined nickname for a Ukrainian (http://kor.ill.in.ua/m/610x385/1499822.jpg).


----------



## ilocas2

It didn't occur to me while writing it, that in Czech *ukrop* is 2. p. sg. imperative of ukropit



> ukropiti dok. (3. mn. -í) řidč. nechat stéci několik kapek, trochu nakropit: (pes) trošičku pod sebe ukropil (Olb.)
> 
> ukropiti dok. (3. mn. -í) rare, to let trickle few drops, to sprinkle a little: (dog) sprinkled under himself a little (Olb.)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *přežívat* - to survive

BCS: *preživati* - to ruminate


----------



## Christo Tamarin

ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *přežívat* - to survive
> 
> BCS: *preživati* - to ruminate



Both stems are present in Bulgarian: *прежив*ява (survives) and *прежив*я (ruminates).

By the way, BCS has also *preživjeti - *to survive*.*


----------



## GrayRogue

Not sure if this one has already been mentioned, but anyway:

Slovenian: pustinja - an expansive grassy area (like steppes, prairies or pampas); sometimes it is also referred to as a desert
Croatian: pustinja - a desert


----------



## korisnik

Slovenian: begunec - refugee
BCS: bjegunac - fugitive


----------



## Ben Jamin

korisnik said:


> Slovenian: begunec - refugee
> BCS: bjegunac - fugitive


Isn't it natural that these words sound similar? Even in English they are build on the same stem (Latin "fuga"). No reason to call them false friends. Both run from something.


----------



## ilocas2

Serbian: *Nemačka* - Germany

Czech: *nemačká* - he/she/it doesn't press/push/squeeze/mash/crumple/wrinkle/crease


----------



## Ben Jamin

ilocas2 said:


> Serbian: *Nemačka* - Germany
> 
> Czech: *nemačká* - he/she/it doesn't press/push/squeeze/mash/crumple/wrinkle/crease


Do you write "ne" together with finite verbs in Czech?


----------



## ilocas2

Ben Jamin said:


> Do you write "ne" together with finite verbs in Czech?



Yes, even with nonfinite verb forms.


----------



## Tuzki

Slovak - pozor - attention
Bulgarian - позор - shame


----------



## ilocas2

Tuzki said:


> Slovak - pozor - attention
> Bulgarian - позор - shame



pozor means attention also in Czech, Slovenian, BCS and Macedonian, it's just another beautiful Czechoslovakia-Yugoslavia connection


----------



## marco_2

In Silesian dialect *pozór *also means attention, but in standard Polish it means _pretence, semblance._


----------



## LoraLanguage

Anatoli said:


> False friends? Polish vs Russian:
> 
> zapomnieć - forget
> зап*о*мнить - memorise
> zapamiętywać - remember
> зап*а*мятовать (an older version of заб*ы*ть) - forget
> 
> krzesło - chair
> кр*е*сло - arm-chair
> dynia - pumpkin
> д*ы*ня - melon
> pukać - to knock
> п*у*кать - to fart (the word is not too rude, talking about kids, for example)
> 
> More here:
> http://sister-kari.livejournal.com/2190.html
> 
> The one I like with Russian vs Czech:
> 
> pozor - attention
> поз*о*р - disgrace
> 
> _EDIT:_
> Similarly "п*о*зори*шт*е" in Serbian means theatre, in Russian "поз*о*рище" - is disgrace,  like поз*о*р but emotionally stronger and more colloquial.
> 
> (Serbian "шт" maps to the Russian "щ" in most words; - in Bulgarian the letter щ is pronounced as шт but "theatre" is "театър".)



In Bulgarian:
Запомням = memorize
Помня = remember 
Забравям = forget
Диня = watermelon
пукам = pop 
Кресло = arm- chair
Позор = disgrace


----------



## LoraLanguage

I'm not sure if I'm right. So if I'm wrong correct me, please. But I checked this information in Bulgarian-Serbian dictionary.

Свиђа ми се = Харесва ми/аз харесвам (I like)
In Bulgarian:
Свиди ми се = to be grudge, as to do something with reluctance, to don't want to do or to give something
For example: grudge the bread he eats


----------



## ilocas2

Ben Jamin said:


> Polish pozór=appearance, pretext





marco_2 said:


> In Silesian dialect *pozór *also means attention, but in standard Polish it means _pretence, semblance._



I found out that in Kashubian it's spelled *pòzór*, unfortunately I don't understand explanation of its meaning.


----------



## marco_2

ilocas2 said:


> I found out that in Kashubian it's spelled *pòzór*, unfortunately I don't understand explanation of its meaning.


It's a tricky word indeed and the translation depends on context - in Polish-English dictionaries I found: _mask, guise; pretension, sham, make-believe; pretext, pretence, semblance, simulacrum; window-dressing ._


----------



## DarkChild

ilocas2 said:


> pozor means attention also in Czech, Slovenian, BCS and *Macedonian*, it's just another beautiful Czechoslovakia-Yugoslavia connection


AFAIK, this word doesn't exist in Macedonian.


----------



## ilocas2

BCS: *kancelar* - chancellor
Czech: *kancelář* - office


----------



## Gavril

Slovenian _kazati_ "to show" (imperfective)
Russian _kazat_' "to prove"


----------



## Karton Realista

ilocas2 said:


> I found out that in Kashubian it's spelled *pòzór*, unfortunately I don't understand explanation of its meaning.


It's really funny, because that makes it pronounced plezur with Slovak letters and płezór or płezur in Polish letters  
I tried to translate it into Polish but I couldn't find a translator that would do so. 
Kashubian is very different from Polish, it's more difficult to understand to me than Czech and Slovak, this expression can mean pretty much anything.


----------



## ilocas2

> It's really funny, because that makes it pronounced plezur with Slovak letters and płezór or płezur in Polish letters
> I tried to translate it into Polish but I couldn't find a translator that would do so.



I'm baffled by this, how can ò be pronounced le or łe?  Maybe you have a strange coding and letter ò is misdisplayed.



> Kashubian is very different from Polish, it's more difficult to understand to me than Czech and Slovak, this expression can mean pretty much anything.



marco_2 wrote in some other thread that Kashubian is different from Polish only phonetically


----------



## Ben Jamin

ilocas2 said:


> I'm baffled by this, how can ò be pronounced le or łe?  Maybe you have a strange coding and letter ò is misdisplayed.
> 
> 
> 
> marco_2 wrote in some other thread that Kashubian is different from Polish only phonetically


It is true that "ò" in Kashubian is pronounced like "ue". Spelling its phonetical value as "łe" is not a good idea, and as "le" is copmpletely confused. This is a diphtong, something like English "o" in "no" in reverse.
The Kashubian language differs from Polish phonetically (in quite a regular way), gramatically, and lexically (many words of Slavic origin that are obsolete* in Polish, or derived from from such words, many loans from German unknown in Polish, and even some Scandinavian loans). Summing up, Kashubian spoken at a fast pace may be almost unintellgible for a Polish speaker, but in writing the intelligibility is around 50-70%.
The genuine Kashubian language must not be confused with a hybrid dialect of Polish spoken in Kashubia. Actually the region is triglossic: pure Kashubian, pure standard Polish, and the hybrid dialect. Pure Kashubian is nowadays spoken fluently only by a little minority of inhabitants of the region. The triglossic situation is somehow similar to such places like Naples or Scotland.

*An example is the word "gacie" in the place name "Sforne Gacie". The word "gacie" meaning "knickers" in standard Polish, while the Kashubian meaning has retained the old Slavic connotation of "isolation/protection" (of the lake banks).


----------



## Karton Realista

ilocas2 said:


> marco_2 wrote in some other thread that Kashubian is different from Polish only phonetically


Kashubian / Polish 
môlowi - ‘lokalny’
kùs miru - ‘pocałunek pokoju’
mòralné,  zwëkòwé cnotë - ‘cnoty moralne, obyczajowe’
Jastra,  Jastrë,  Wiôlgônoc - ‘Wielkanoc’
And so on and so forth. Just phonetic difference  
Joking aside, there are many examples of differing words, therefore there are translations to Polish. Inflection is similar in construction, but cases have different endings etc. 
Whatever context Marco said that in (except "what I'm saying is completely untrue" context ), he was wrong.


----------



## marco_2

In the past Pomerania (up to Szczecin) was settled by Slavonic tribes whose dialects were different from the dialects which took part in the forming of Polish literary language, but there was a continuum between them. Kashubian dialects are very differentiated and you can't say that e.g. inhabitants of Zaborze speak worse Kashubian than people from Łeba - their dialect is probably closer to standard Polish but it has been like that for ages (I have records of Kashubian dialects made by German philologists before WW1). And the examples quoted by Karton Realista just prove the unity of this area with the rest of Polish territory in the past - _zwyk (zwék) _was once used in Polish as _zwyczaj_, obyczaj; _mir _is all-Slavic for "pokój" (_mir domowy_ is still a legal term in Polish). _Jastra _and _kús _are loanwords from German (Ostern, Küss), a lot of them you can find in the speech of people from Greater Poland (Wielkopolska) or Silesia though in Kashubian the words from Low German (Plattdeutsch) are more frequent. And the cases had different endings in old Polish as well - you can't still compare Kashubian with contemporary Polish. I agree that Kashubian spoken at a fast pace can be hard to understand, but for me writing is intelligible in at least 80% (if you are accustomed to great Polish literature).


----------



## Karton Realista

I think this subtopic it's too much of a digression. 
I just wanted to show that Kashubian is completely different than modern Polish and in fact while you can understand some simple sentences, reading a book in Kashubian would be really hard, just as reading signs in Slovak is fairly simple, but when it comes to full texts it's much more difficult. That's because our languages grew apart. BTW, there are even some similarities between Kashubian and Slovak, like "sztërë" and "štyri", which maybe shows that Polish turned away the most from old slavic words. 
"wskòkła jakno skrodzëna" part of Kashubian article about Windows 8 keyboard. If you somehow can grasp what those words mean, you'll win my self-created Cup of Eloquence. I have absolutely no clue.


----------



## marco_2

Hello, I've just found this article: _wskókła jakno skrodzena _(I'm sorry I don't have Kashubian diacritics) in standard Polish means: _wskoczyła (pojawiła się) jako skrót / w postaci skrótu _and so on.


----------



## bardistador

Ponos has been mentioned before, but I'm mentioning it again to show some odd symmetry.

BCS: ponos - pride
RU: понос - diarrhea

RU: пролив - straight, channel
BCS: proliv -  diarrhea

Edit: Fixed mistake.


----------



## rusita preciosa

bardistador said:


> RU: пролив - diarrhea


In Russian пролив only means straight (body of water).


----------



## bardistador

rusita preciosa said:


> In Russian пролив only means straight (body of water).



Oops.  Switching keyboards made me mess it up.  It's the other way around.

*BCS:* proliv - diarrhea
*RU:* пролив - straight, channel


----------



## Karton Realista

korisnik said:


> Slovenian: begunec - refugee
> BCS: bjegunac - fugitive


Polish: Biegunka - diarrhea xD


----------



## Gavril

Slovene _upadati_ "decrease, diminish"
Polish _wypadać_ "fall out"

(Unless I'm misremembering about Pol. _wy_- being cognate with Slov. _u- _?)


----------



## Karton Realista

It probably was mentioned, but still:
Polish: Frajer - loser
Slovak: Frajer - boyfriend 
Funniest thing is that it comes from German word meaning hairdresser


----------



## Karton Realista

Gavril said:


> Slovene _upadati_ "decrease, diminish"


I would rather mention the Polish word Upadać - fall (imperfective) than wypadać, could be used to express something unsuccesful, like ta firma upadła - this company has fallen, gone bankrupt and doesn't operate.
Spadać - another imperfective fall, used in different contexts (upadać usually indicates stumbling before fall, spadać - generally falling, but from big height, like 2 floor or sth), can mean decrease (wartość akcji spada - the stock value is falling), as upadati.
You can create perfective upaść, spaść from those.
There is plenty of -padać words with different prefixes, it's counterproductive to list them here.


----------



## Lubella

In ukrainian кацап = "a russian man"
in russian цап = " to grab"


----------



## Karton Realista

Lubella said:


> In ukrainian кацап = "a russian man"


Isn't that an insult for Russian? In Polish it certainly is.  


Lubella said:


> in russian цап = " to grab"


Polish:
Cap! - onomatopeia for grabbing (kinda childish)
Cap - old goat


----------



## Lubella

yes,  it is an insult, but not a newly coined one



ahvalj said:


> Russian _укроп_ (an abbreviation from _укропитек_ "Ukropithecus") is also a newly coined nickname for a Ukrainian (http://kor.ill.in.ua/m/610x385/1499822.jpg).


----------



## Nomen nescio

Karton Realista said:


> It probably was mentioned, but still:
> Polish: Frajer - loser
> Slovak: Frajer - boyfriend
> Funniest thing is that it comes from German word meaning hairdresser


Serbian: Frajer - good looking male, cool dude

(probably the same for other ex-Yu languages )


----------



## Karton Realista

Lubella said:


> yes,  it is an insult, but not a newly coined one


Come on, Russians are not really that rasist
In Poland calling someone a Jew means they're a moneygrabber, a Gypsy - thief, a Romanian - poor, dirty and smelly person without half of their teeth, Mongol - an idiot, mental person, black person - person working for somebody with no profit, Russian - well... 
And it's all using normal, PC terms


----------



## Karton Realista

Nomen nescio said:


> Serbian: Frajer - good looking male, cool dude


Is there a feminine form, like frajerka or sth? 
In Polish and Slovak it exists, although sounds kinda stupid in Polish (it's mostly a masculine insult).


----------



## Lubella

well, how you would call the calling someone *"Ukropithecus",* the coining a new insults?

the word that I mentioned above was not invented by me or the media *http://sum.in.ua/s/kacap*


----------



## Karton Realista

Lubella said:


> well, how you would call the calling someone *"Ukropithecus",* the coining a new insults?
> 
> the word that I mentioned above was not invented by me or the media *http://sum.in.ua/s/kacap*


I would really like to discuss this issue, but Russia - Ukraine relations seem (to me) to be some sort of _taboo on this forum 
I'm not saying it's OK, it's just what I would call "your everyday's racism", something I feel is (unfortunately maybe) ingrained in our cultures as Slavic nations. 
I'm sure there are idiots in Russia who use it seriously, but I'm hoping they're the minority. 
PS. I've found something our southern friends coined about my nation and it's hilarious 
"Čo rieka to potok, čo Poliak to kokot". 
Some things insult you cause you let yourself be insulted. _


----------



## Nomen nescio

Karton Realista said:


> Is there a feminine form, like frajerka or sth?
> In Polish and Slovak it exists, although sounds kinda stupid in Polish (it's mostly a masculine insult).



frajerka sounds a little bit silly. it is not in common use like frajer (at least not in Belgrade)

Frajer can also have a negative meaning in Serbian depending on context.


----------



## Karton Realista

Russian водолазка to Polish person sounds like "water walker". In Polish водолазка would be "golf". 
Гольфы in Russian means below ankle-high socks


----------



## Gavril

Karton Realista said:


> Spadać - another imperfective fall, used in different contexts (upadać usually indicates stumbling before fall, spadać - generally falling, but from big height, like 2 floor or sth), can mean decrease (wartość akcji spada - the stock value is falling), as upadati.



Slov. _spadati_ = "belong", in contexts like _Ta beseda spada v drugo žensko sklanjatev _"This word belongs to the second feminine declension"

There might be other meanings of _spadati_ that would place it closer (semantically) to Pol. _spadać_, but that is the one I'm most familiar with.


----------



## Karton Realista

Gavril said:


> Slov. _spadati_ = "belong", in contexts like _Ta beseda spada v drugo žensko sklanjatev _"This word belongs to the second feminine declension"
> 
> There might be other meanings of _spadati_ that would place it closer (semantically) to Pol. _spadać_, but that is the one I'm most familiar with.


I feel that prefixes are false friends goldmine. 
What about rozpadać? Do you have your version and does it mean "fall apart" or "to start raining seriously", or maybe neither?


----------



## Gavril

Karton Realista said:


> I feel that prefixes are false friends goldmine.
> What about rozpadać? Do you have your version and does it mean "fall apart" or "to start raining seriously", or maybe neither?



_razpadati_ = "to fall to pieces", "to decompose"


----------



## ilocas2

[...] 
Mod note: off-topic note removed. Please use the "Conversation" function for personal exchanges.

Russian: страхование - insurance
Czech: strachování - worry, concern


----------



## Karton Realista

Sorbian languages (pol. języki łużyckie) and Poznań subdialect: kokot - chicken
Slovak: kokot - dick (comp. to pol.  Chuj or rus. Хуй )


----------



## ilocas2

BCS: *čelist* - cellist
Czech: *čelist* - jaw


----------



## polskajason

Nomen nescio said:


> Serbian: Frajer - good looking male, cool dude
> 
> (probably the same for other ex-Yu languages )


Frajer in Croatian has a negative connotation: more like a guy who thinks he's cool but is more perceived a douchebag by other people.


----------



## Karton Realista

Russian: *замёрзнуть* - to freeze, to get cold.
Polish: *zamarznąć* - to freeze; *zmarznąć* - to get cold.
I was terrified when I read "Он забыл шапку и *замёрз*" in my textbook. I first thought it was "Zapomniał czapki i *zamarzł*" - He forgot his cap and froze... May be an apt description of life in Russia, after all 
Another false friend appeared in my mistranslation - zapomnieć, to forget; запомнить - to remember (to start remembering). It was surely mentioned before, but I'm reminding in case someone didn't see it (mainly to remove confusion among Russian users).


----------



## marco_2

Polish: *kucać *- to squat, to crouch
Bulgarian: *куцам *- to limp
BCS: *kucati *- to knock; to type


----------



## Karton Realista

ilocas2 said:


> BCS: *čelist* - cellist
> Czech: *čelist* - jaw


Polish: *czeluść* (poetic) - depths, abyss, a giant hole


----------



## Karton Realista

Slovak: priečinok - drawer; computer folder
Polish: przecinek - coma (this one: *, *)


----------



## ilocas2

BCS: *lišće* - leaves (collective noun)
Czech: *lišče* - fox cub


----------



## vookasheen

To be fair, there could be both lišće and lišče in BCS, in which case the latter one would indeed mean "fox cub", like in Czech.


----------



## Karton Realista

One of the sentences that I like to use to show what sort of misunderstandings can happen when a Polish person is trying to communicate with a Slovak (or a Czech, I think this sentence is similar in Czech language):
Polish : Szukam drogi na stolicę - I'm looking for a road to the capital 
Slovak: Šukam drogy na stolici - I'm fucking drugs on a piece of feaces/a chair.


----------



## ilocas2

Karton Realista said:


> Polish:
> *Ulicznica* - street woman, little archaic and not really an euphemism.



Czech: *uličnice* - scamp (girl)


----------



## Karton Realista

Karton Realista said:
			
		

> Polish: *Ulicznica* - street woman, little archaic and not really an euphemism.





ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *uličnice* - scamp (girl)


As my quote may sound confusing to people I'll mention that it comes from the thread refering to euphemisms for prostitutes.
+ I'll add that we generally refer to scamps as "dzieci ulicy" or "dresiarze".


----------



## Encolpius

Czech - bradavka (nipple) vs. Russian бородавкa (wart)


----------



## Karton Realista

Encolpius said:


> Czech - bradavka (nipple) vs. Russian бородавкa (wart)


In Polish brodawka can mean both.


----------



## Karton Realista

Something I saw in Vysoké Tatry (in Starý Smokovec):
Slovak: Denne čerstvé pečivo - daily fresh breadstuff 
Polish: Denne czerstwe pieczywo - bottom-quality stale breadstuff 
They are obviously pronounced differently, but it was something on a poster on the bakery wall and a Polish person would obviously be flabbergasted when they saw such advertisment (as were my family).


----------



## Encolpius

Hello, Karton Realista, if you are interested in whole sentences, check my previous comments, I wrote a small collection of them.


----------



## Panceltic

Karton Realista said:


> In Polish brodawka can mean both.



Same for Slovenian - _bradavica_ means both.



Karton Realista said:


> Something I saw in Vysoké Tatry (in Starý Smokovec):
> Slovak: Denne čerstvé pečivo - daily fresh breadstuff
> Polish: Denne czerstwe pieczywo - bottom-quality stale breadstuff
> They are obviously pronounced differently



But are they? I think they are pronounced very similarly, aren't they?


----------



## Karton Realista

Panceltic said:


> But are they? I think they are pronounced very similarly, aren't they?


Slovak denne is pronounced similarly to Polish dziennie (almost the same meaning). In Slovak e softens some consonants, in Polish it doesn't.


----------



## ilocas2

Yesterday I was in Bratislava and I encountered this false friend:

Slovak: *stávkovať* - to bet
Czech: *stávkovat* - to strike


----------



## Karton Realista

Polish: popierać - to support
Slovak: popierať - to deny


----------



## Karton Realista

Slovak: rúhať sa - to blaspheme
Polish: ruchać się - to fuck


----------



## ilocas2

Bulgarian: *спален вагон* - sleeping wagon, sleeper
Czech: *spálený vagón* - burnt wagon


----------



## Panceltic

Slovene: *kmet* - a peasant/farmer
Bulgarian: *кмет* - a mayor

Slovene: *kristjan* - a Christian
Russian: *крестьянин* - a peasant/farmer


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *volat* - to call
Belarusian: *волат* - giant


----------



## Ben Jamin

Ukrainian *Гри́вня*: monetary unit of Ukraine
Polish: *Grzywna*: fine (financial punishment)


----------



## oveka

Ukrainian *Гри́вна*: Metal decoration
Polish: *Grzywna*: fine (financial punishment)


----------



## kishe

I think we've reached a point where we need a spreadsheet for all these words to avoid newbies like me posting duplicates.

I'll volunteer to start it in a few weeks when I get the chance and fill in entries page by page.

Anyway, this is a bit slang, but still a really bad friend to have:

psina - 
BCS - dog, practical joke
Czech - fun
Polish - dog, dog-meat.


----------



## ilocas2

kishe said:


> I'll volunteer to start it in a few weeks when I get the chance and fill in entries page by page.



But what will you do if there are some disagreements and disputes about meaning of some words in this thread? How you will decide who is right?


----------



## Gavran

ilocas2 said:


> But what will you do if there are some disagreements and disputes about meaning of some words in this thread? How you will decide who is right?


Put them into the category "disputed"?


----------



## firely

oveka said:


> Ukrainian *Гри́вна*: Metal decoration
> Polish: *Grzywna*: fine (financial punishment)




and Bulgarian *гривна* = bracelet


----------



## ilocas2

BCS: *nobelovka* - woman that won Nobel Prize
Czech: *nobelovka* - Nobel Prize (colloquially)


----------



## Karton Realista

Slovak: *skrútiť* - to turn, to twist (pl. skręcić)
Polish: *skrócić* - to shorten (sk. skrátiť)

Good news about this false friend is that in a sentence about one's death it will convey the same end result, although through different means:
*Skrútil mu hlavu* (he twisted his neck, here head, example taken from SSJ) vs *Skrócił go o głowę *(he cut his head off=he shortened him by a head). 

It's not even a cognate, but I thought it was funny enough to put it here.


----------



## ilocas2

Karton Realista said:


> Polish: *skrócić* - to shorten (sk. skrátiť)



Slovak: *skrotiť* - to tame

it's more similar to the Polish word


----------



## Karton Realista

ilocas2 said:


> Slovak: *skrotiť* - to tame
> 
> it's more similar to the Polish word


When it comes to spelling, yes, but when it comes to pronunciation skrútiť differs from Polish skrócić only in vowel lengh (*ó is pronounced as u*, and ú is just u with iloczas obviously).

And thanks for the word, you learn new things everyday


----------



## ilocas2

BCS:
*preći* - to cross
*osa* - wasp

Czech:
*přeci* - yet, still, but still, nevertheless, nonetheless, after all
*přecí* - verbal adjective of _přít se_ (to dispute, to have a dispute, to argue, to quarrel, to spar, to take issue, to fight, to wrangle, to scrap)
*osa* - axis, axle, spindle


----------



## ilocas2

kishe said:


> psina -
> BCS - dog, practical joke



In BCS psina is also name of some sharks - Sistematika hrskavičnjača


----------



## Ben Jamin

ilocas2 said:


> In BCS psina is also name of some sharks - Sistematika hrskavičnjača



Polish: 
*psina* - doggy (an affectionate word for a dog: _old good doggy_, or _old poor doggy_, or _young cosy doggy_)


----------



## ilocas2

Slovak: *rebríček* - ladder, small ladder, stile, scale, chart, ranking, list, yarrow

Czech: *řebříček* - yarrow


----------



## Karton Realista

ilocas2 said:


> Slovak: *rebríček* - ladder, small ladder, stile, scale, chart, ranking, list, yarrow
> 
> Czech: *řebříček* - yarrow


Polish: *Rubryka, rubryczka *- empty slot in a chart, place where you're supposed to sign a document, etc.


----------



## ilocas2

Karton Realista said:


> Polish: *Rubryka, rubryczka *- empty slot in a chart, place where you're supposed to sign a document, etc.



this is an international word, in Czech *rubrika*, it doesn't seem to match between Polish and Czech, only partially

anyway, in contemporary Czech it means first of all a named section of media with articles and reports about some topic, f.e. rubrika Sport, rubrika Kultura, rubrika Ekonomika etc.


----------



## Awwal12

Ben Jamin said:


> Polish:
> *psina* - doggy (an affectionate word for a dog: _old good doggy_, or _old poor doggy_, or _young cosy doggy_)


...And in Russian it's derogatory (although may be used jokingly with affection as well, of course).


----------



## Ben Jamin

Awwal12 said:


> ...And in Russian it's derogatory (although may be used jokingly with affection as well, of course).


It can be derogatory in Polish too, but always with a dash of sympathy (poor old dog).


----------



## Karton Realista

ilocas2 said:


> this is an international word, in Czech *rubrika*, it doesn't seem to match between Polish and Czech, only partially
> 
> anyway, in contemporary Czech it means first of all a named section of media with articles and reports about some topic, f.e. rubrika Sport, rubrika Kultura, rubrika Ekonomika etc.


Tl;dr it's a false cognate. Sorry for not checking first.


----------



## slideman

Tekeli-li! Tekeli-li! said:


> I recently came across an especially delicious false friend.
> 
> In Czech, "školka" means "kindergarten" (it's literally a diminutive of "škola" - "school").
> In Slovene, apparently, "školjka" means "seashell" or "toilet bowl" (there's a similar duality in Czech with the word "mušle").
> 
> Can anyone confirm or provide the etymology of the Slovene term?


Loan-translation of German "Muschel"?


----------



## ilocas2

slideman said:


> Loan-translation of German "Muschel"?



According to Snoj's Slovenian etymological dictionary, Slovenian word "školjka" is loanword from Croatian.


----------



## slideman

ilocas2 said:


> According to Snoj's Slovenian etymological dictionary, Slovenian word "školjka" is loanword from Croatian.


And the etymology of the Croatian and Czech words _in this sense_?


----------



## ilocas2

slideman said:


> And the etymology of the Croatian and Czech words _in this sense_?



Maybe it's something from the time of Austria-Hungary. An article on German Wikipedia says that Muschel is used for toilet bowl mainly in Austria.


Czech mušle is really from German Muschel.

In Czech mušle is used rather for urinals and not much for toilet bowls.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *trkat* - to butt
Slovenian: *trkati* - to knock


----------



## Awwal12

ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *trkat* - to butt
> Slovenian: *trkati* - to knock


Pretty close, though. Cf. also Rus. *то́ркать* (tórkat') - to hit, to push.
But I already see forward to our South Slavic foreros bringing up the cognates with much more remote meanings.


----------



## Милан

Awwal12 said:


> Pretty close, though. Cf. also Rus. *то́ркать* (tórkat') - to hit, to push.
> But I already see forward to our South Slavic foreros bringing up the cognates with much more remote meanings.


Serbian
тркати се/trkati se - to race


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *jezevec* - badger
Slovenian: *ježevec* - porcupine


----------



## ilocas2

BCS: *pinđur* - a Balkanian dish Pindjur

Czech: *pinďour* - penis


----------



## Enquiring Mind

In pursuit of the noble mission to make this (by far) the longest (if somehow sad and pointless?) thread in WR history :
Russian *хоть* = _although, at least, even if _(etc. etc.); Czech *chot'* = _spouse_


----------



## ilocas2

I don't agree that this thread is sad and pointless. And it's not the longest thread in WR. There are 3 longer threads in Culture Café subforum.


----------



## ilocas2

Slovenian: *miza* - table
Czech: *míza* - sap, lymph


----------



## Panceltic

Polish: *zatrudnić* - to employ someone
Croatian: *zatrudnjeti* - to get pregnant


----------



## Awwal12

Panceltic said:


> Polish: *zatrudnić* - to employ someone
> Croatian: *zatrudnjeti* - to get pregnant


+Russian: *затруднить* (zatrudnít') - to make difficult. 
The very adjective "трудный" and its cognates was already mentioned above.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Polish: *Duchy* - ghosts, specters (also: souls of dead people)
Russian: *Духи́ *- perfume


----------



## [∞]

Noticed this one somewhere on this very forum:

Czech: *jako* - like, as
BCS: *jako* - strong (neuter), strongly, very


----------



## ilocas2

Slovak: *juhoslovanský* - South Slavic; Yugoslavian

Czech: *jihoslovanský* - South Slavic


----------



## Ben Jamin

ilocas2 said:


> Slovak: *juhoslovanský* - South Slavic; Yugoslavian
> 
> Czech: *jihoslovanský* - South Slavic


These are not false friends, rather the opposite.


----------



## Awwal12

Ben Jamin said:


> Polish: *Duchy* - ghosts, specters (also: souls of dead people)
> Russian: *Духи́ *- perfume


Well, considering that the Polish stress invariably falls on the penultimate syllable, it's not a very good false friend, since Russian has the word *Ду́хи* (spirits) as well.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Awwal12 said:


> Well, considering that the Polish stress invariably falls on the penultimate syllable, it's not a very good false friend, since Russian has the word *Ду́хи* (spirits) as well.


Maybe not for a Russian speaker, but for a Polish one it is a really false friend.


----------



## [∞]

I guess "duhovi/духови" (BCS) could be considered a false friend of "духи́" too in that case? I'd say whether a word is a false friend can depend on whether it sounds to speakers of a certain language like a word with a different meaning in their language, in practice (that was really clunky phrasing but you get me).


----------



## ilocas2

Ben Jamin said:


> These are not false friends, rather the opposite.



I have the same opinion as this post:



klemen said:


> I thought that a word is false friend also in case if it in one language doesn't have got all the meanings that does it in other languages...


----------



## ilocas2

BCS: *čmar* - anus
Czech: *čmárat* - to scribble, to scrawl, to doodle


----------



## ilocas2

from other thread:

Ukrainian: *кітка* - cat
Czech: *kytka* - flower


----------



## Ben Jamin

ilocas2 said:


> from other thread:
> 
> Ukrainian: *кітка* - cat
> Czech: *kytka* - flower


Polish: *kitka*: crest (diminutive for an animal's fluffy tail or a small bunch of hair )


----------



## Rosett

ilocas2 said:


> from other thread:
> 
> Ukrainian: *кітка* - cat
> Czech: *kytka* - flower


Actually, Ukrainian *кітка* stands for a female cat only, and, I believe, this is heard predominantly in Western Ukraine as colloquialism.


----------



## ilocas2

Rosett said:


> Actually, Ukrainian *кітка* stands for a female cat, and, I believe, this is heard predominantly in Western Ukraine as colloquialism.



Oops, I didn't recall that in some languages the generic word for cat is word for tomcat and in others it's word for pussycat. : D


----------



## autnagrag

*Bless this thread. *I had a couple of years of college Russian (a very long time ago), and now I'm studying Croatian. This thread warns me, eloquently, to be very wary indeed of substituting a Russian word for a Croatian word I don't know. It took me a long time to get from хотеть to htjeti. Когда is seductively similar to kada. These warnings are not only fun to read, they are also good… warnings.

I wonder now to what extent I outraged Czechs and Poles with my Russian when I was in their countries 14 years ago.


----------



## Rosett

ilocas2 said:


> Oops, I didn't recall that in some languages the generic word for cat is word for tomcat and in others it's word for pussycat. : D


A male cat in Ukrainian standard language is just *кiт*, that could be generalized for any cat of unknown sex, in certain contexts. Russian *кит*, in its turn, stands for a *whale*.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *želva* - turtle
Slovenian: *želva* - turtle
BCS: *želva* - sea turtle


----------



## marco_2

Rosett said:


> A male cat in Ukrainian standard language is just *кiт*, that could be generalized for any cat of unknown sex, in certain contexts. Russian *кит*, in its turn, stands for a *whale*.



And in Polish *kit *means _putty _(in Russian _замазка_, in Ukrainian _замазка _or _кит_). In Bulgarian _китка _can mean: a small bouquet of flowers, a bunch of some vegetables (e.g. parsley), a hand (a palm with fingers) and even a collection of songs or poems.


----------



## ilocas2

Polish: *zaczyn* - leaven
BCS: *začin* - spice


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *svastika* - swastika
BCS: *svastika* - 1. swastika, 2. sister of wife


----------



## marco_2

Bulgarian: *волан *- steering wheel
Russian / Ukrainian: *волан *- shuttlecock


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *volán* - 1. ruffle, frill, flounce, furbelow, 2. called


----------



## ibogi

My friend from Serbia went to Russia. He speaks a bit Russian, but basically it's just Serbien softened enough to sound like Russian. Anyways, he got ill there and had to stay at the hotel. He was feeling cold, and he wanted a blanket. The word for blanket in Serbia is ćebe (pronounced tyebe), so he asked the chamber maid:

Ya hatyu tyebe - I want a blanket

To which the lady responded

Shto! Ya nyet takaya!

In Russian, Ya hatjy tyebe means "I want you". The lady was probably insulted since she responded "What! I am not like that"


----------



## hwdnrtt

I don't know if it hasn't been mentioned already but it comes with a story.

When I was on holiday in Croatia a long time ago, I noticed a funny section on a café menu. It was captioned "hladna piča" (or something like that).

From what I gather it means "cold drink" in Croatian. In Czech that litteraly means a hungry cunt. And although I was very thirsty, I couldn't stop laughing and wasn't able to bring myself together to order one.

But its possilbe that I don't remember it correctly. I was quite young and at a certain age everything resembles a swear word.


----------



## Hachi25

You remember it (almost) correctly, it was probably _hladna pića_ 'cold beverages'


----------



## Cheburator

It's a real story told to me by my Bulgarian friend.
Two Bulgarian guys who had been living in Russia went to a shop. They came to the cash desk, one of them carrying things to be paid for in both hands, when the other one - whose hands were not carrying anything - found out that he left his wallet at home and can't pay. So he asked his friend in Russian (since he didn't want to be impolite to the shop assistant in speaking a foreign language): У тебя есть с собой деньги? (Do you have any money with you?). The other guy wanted to say in Russian "Take it in my pocket", but he wasn't aware that the Russian word for "pocket" is not the same as the Bulgarian one. Nor was the first guy aware of it. So he used the Bulgarian "джоб", which sounds almost exactly like the English "job" (if you make allowances for some difference in pronunciation) and pretty like the Russian "жопа" (a very rude and vulgar word, means "arse"). So they had a dialogue like this:

- У тебя есть с собой деньги? (Do you have any money with you?)
- Да, возьми их в мой жоп. (Sounds to a Russian ear like "Yes, take it in my arse" said in broken Russian).
Here the first guy shoves his hand into the other guy's hip pocket to search for his money, and at this moment the other guy shouts:
- Да не в этом жоп, а в заднем жоп! (Which was supposed to mean "Not in this pocket, it's in my back pocket!", but sounded like "Not in this arse, it's in the back arse!" said in broken Russian.

The shop assistant was shocked at hearing that a guy has his money in his arse, then that he has another arse, a real "back arse" this time, then she laughed like mad


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *Ríša* - nick for Richard (Slovak: *Rišo*)
Slovak: *ríša* - empire (Czech: *říše*)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *pěkný* - pretty, nice
Slovak: *pekný* - pretty, nice

Polish: *piękny* - beautiful


----------



## Ben Jamin

ilocas2 said:


> Czech: *pěkný* - pretty, nice
> Slovak: *pekný* - pretty, nice
> 
> Polish: *piękny* - beautiful


These words have a very similar meaning, why do you call them false friends? Quite opposite, they are genuine friends.


----------



## ilocas2

A Pole uses this word and a Czech/Slovak underestimates its meaning.

A Czech/Slovak uses this word and a Pole overestimates its meaning.


----------



## jasio

martini_ said:


> wiadro _(PL)_ = kýbl _(CZ)_ / kibel _(PL)_ = záchod _(CZ)_ / zachód _(PL)_ = západ _(CZ)_


Considering, that "kibel" originally _was_ a bucket... After all, the word comes from a criminal jargon, and what kind of toilet you would expect in a prison? ;-)


----------



## marco_2

Russian: *скут *- scooter (colloquially)
Bulgarian: *скут *- lap (as a part of our body)

Russian: *опекать *- to take care of, to worry
Polish: *opiekać *- to fry, to grill, to toast
_(of course we have a noun *opieka *(care), but the verb is *opiekować się *(to take care of sb)_


----------



## ilocas2

Serbocroatian, Macedonian, Bulgarian - brašno, брашно - flour
Czech - brašna - kind of bag


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Slovak: moriak - a turkey (like this), Russian: моряк - a sailor (like this).  Ho hum ...


----------



## Encolpius

There's an interesting website here about false friends.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Russian: пит*о*мец - a pet, a charge (someone or something that is in your charge) - like this.
Czech: p*i*tomec - an idiot.


----------



## Awwal12

Enquiring Mind said:


> Russian: пит*о*мец - a pet, a charge (someone or something that is in your charge) - like this.


Also "a fosterling" (including more figurative uses) which can make it pretty funny (like in "the idiots fosterlings of our university").


----------



## ajitam

Serbo-Croatian: _verenica_ - fiancé
Russian: _verenica_ - file, chain, string, train


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> R
> Russian: закон – law (Polish: prawo); act (Polish: ustawa)
> Polish: zakon – monastery (Russian: орден, монастыр)


Nope. *zakon* in Polish means a religious order. Monastery in Polish is *klasztor.*


----------



## bibax

Enquiring Mind said:


> Russian: пит*о*мец - a pet, a charge (someone or something that is in your charge) - like this.
> Czech: p*i*tomec - an idiot.


The Czech adjective *pitomý* (= stupid, silly, dumb) is one of the very rare Czech adjectives ending in *-omý* (vědomý, vidomý, lakomý, contracted známý and several others). It is derived from the obsolete verb *pitati* (= to feed, to fatten, Rus. питать). Original meaning of *pitomý*: _fattened, domestic_ (animals, in contrast to the wild animals), in Russian probably _питанный_ (or _питомый_?).

*Husa pitomá* (= a fattened goose) is certainly much dumber than *husa divoká* (= a wild goose).

_Ty huso pitomá!_ was an insult in Old Czech (and still is, though with a new meaning of pitomá).

Yes, I remember the funny collocation *питомец университета*, the whole class laughed at it.

_Самым известным *питомцем Университета* дружбы народов имени Патриса Лумумбы является венесуэльский террорист Ильич Рамирес Санчес, он же "Карлос"._


----------



## Panceltic

bibax said:


> one of the very rare Czech adjectives ending in *-omý* (vědomý, vidomý, lakomý, contracted známý and several others)



The -m- suffix is originally the present passive participle. It is quite alive in Russian I believe, but not so much in other Slavic languages (where it still exists, it has become a normal adjective like in your Czech examples).

In Slovenian, we have "pitan" in the sense of fattened animal.


----------



## Awwal12

Panceltic said:


> It is quite alive in Russian I believe


Proper passive present participles do exist in Russian, even though their usage is limited and they cannot be produced from just any verb; generally Russian prefers reflexive present participles (in the mediopassive meaning) or just finite constructions. Of course, there are also some adjectives produced from them (nieviédomyj, znakómyj, nievynosímyj etc.) and fixed expressions.


----------



## Awwal12

P.S.:





bibax said:


> Original meaning of *pitomý*: _fattened, domestic_ (animals, in contrast to the wild animals), in Russian probably _питанный_ (or _питомый_?).


It's пи́танный for past passive and пита́емый for present passive, all etymological. However, I hardly ever heard or read пи́танный at all (even though some dictionaries mention it as an actual past passive participle); the only two entries in the corpus are from Lomonosov (from the XVIII century and heavily influenced by Church Slavonic, of course). Perfective past passive forms are more productive (like "запи́танный" - usually about electricity, coll. "запи́танный от чего-л."). As for the participle *pitomŭ (Old Rus. питомъ), which has exactly produced both Russian пито́мец and Czech pitomec, it actually comes from the verb *pitěti (attested in Old Church Slavonic as питѣти), not *pitati, according to Vasmer.


----------

